#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87909 in Ubuntu "sound problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87910 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME 2.17.91 slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87911 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87913 in gaim (main) "GAIM Crashes Randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87914 in update-manager (main) "typo in the progression bar of update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87916 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Feisty]  fn + f12 for hibernating doesn't do anything on sony vaio with g-p-m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87917 in griffith (universe) "Please sync griffith 0.9.2-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87919 in libdvdread (universe) "libdvdread3 does not have an install script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87918 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash - grubinstaller failed code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87920 in beagle (main) "Beagle crashed on system launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87921 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Resize (partition) operation failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87922 in Ubuntu "LiveCD Install Reboot Not Activating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87922
<Stemp> Hi all, hi pochu, hi PriceChi1d ;)
<PriceChi1d> Hi?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87923 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_get_caps()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87924 in xfdesktop4 (main) "crash upon login xfce4.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87924
<Stemp> Hello if you prefer :D
<pochu> hey Stemp
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87925 in xfce (universe) "Xfce4.4 using too much memory; possible memory leaks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87926 in Ubuntu "update-notifier causes multiple bug reports on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87928 in Ubuntu "Opera crash reported but browser did not crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87927 in f-spot (main) "UVF exception for f-spot 0.3.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87929 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87930 in gtk+1.2 (main) "gtk1 fonts look awful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87931 in dbus-sharp (main) "Please remove dbus-sharp from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87932 in Ubuntu "Lock up during on Phillips Freevents x53" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87935 in gnome-commander (universe) "[apport]  gnome-commander crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87936 in Ubuntu "install waits forever for partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87937 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87938 in kdeutils (main) "Ark, feisty, Compress menu in French" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87938
<Adri2000> palski: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87940 in nvu (universe) "[apport]  nvu-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87941 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not take into account static configurations *properly*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87942 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87943 in xpuzzles (universe) "[apport]  xskewb crashed with SIGSEGV in glViewport()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87944 in xpuzzles (universe) "[apport]  xrubik crashed with SIGSEGV in glViewport()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87944
* pochu has just seen a duplicate :)
<bddebian> Boo
<Adri2000> palski: I was looking at cinepaint bugs and thought that people didn't have gimp-python installed (on kubuntu maybe) but I can reproduce the bug with it installed, so it's something else...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87946 in libhtml-tableextract-perl (main) "Package too old for use with HTML::TreeBuilder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87946
<pochu> good night all!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87947 in libxcb (universe) "xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87948 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "Please sync wide-dhcpv6 20061016-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87949 in fcitx (universe) "please sync 1:3.4.3-1 from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87950 in beagle (main) "toolbar crashed when switching workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87951 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Compact flash (with PCMCIA adaptor) does not mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87952 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet icon reminds more of display setup than of network setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87954 in Ubuntu "Edgy glxgears error - libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87915 in lyx (universe) "Lyx has the wrong icon in the Applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87915
<yuriy> if anybody is running feisty+kde+xinerama can you please confirm bug 60170?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60170 in kdebase "positioning windows is hit and miss" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87955 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87956 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed several times unexpectidly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87957 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Does Not See All My Memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87958 in Ubuntu "UVF exception request for ccd2iso 0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87959 in listen (universe) "Listen should build-dep in firefox-dev" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87960 in gnome-session (main) "installing compiz will make using metacity impossible (even after uninstalling)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87961 in nvu (universe) "crashes when saving when many files open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87961
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87963 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87964 in dpkg (main) ""dpkg-scanpackages" is not in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87965 in gnome-app-install (main) "non-free packages installed without adequate warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87966 in screen (main) "GNU Screen: 256 colors not enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87967 in Ubuntu "Custom Main Menu Applet Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87968 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87969 in ubuntu-docs (main) "undefined entities in packagingguide -- cron errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87970 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "bcm43xx-fwcutter might as well download firmware even if bcm43xx_microcode11.fw exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87970
<Kagou> mrning
<Kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<Kagou> for Bug #86480 i'v added new licence text on comment. I think there is no problem for us... isn't it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86480 in dcraw "UVF exception : dcraw 8.39 -> 8.61" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86480
<Kagou> dholbach: a comment on this ?
<dholbach> Kagou: what about the RESTRICTED stuff?
<Kagou> dholbach: i'm searching what is exactly foveon... in the same time
<Kagou> dholbach: is "   No license is required to download and use dcraw.c.  However,
<Kagou>    to lawfully redistribute this code, you must either (a) include
<Kagou>    full source code* for all executable files containing RESTRICTED
<Kagou>    functions, (b)" ok for redistributing with ubuntu/main
<dholbach> if we don't ship code that's RESTRICTED it should be fine
<dholbach> but that's more a question for ubuntu-archive admins
<Kagou> dholbach: so who i must contact to discuss this new licencing text ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87972 in firefox (main) "firefox/chatzilla crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87972
<Kagou> hi seb128
<seb128> lu Kagou
<christof-kr> seb128, is it intended that gnome-python2 release 2.17.92 now explicitely depends on python 2.4?
<seb128> christof-kr: no
<seb128> or maybe
<seb128> I don't, know, ask to a python guy
<christof-kr> i was just wondering because it forced python2.4 to be pulled on my system, but python2.4 failed to configure
<seb128> it ships libpythonmethod-2.4.so and libpythonmethod-2.5.so
<kgoetz> hi all. back again. (for longer then 10 min this time)
<kgoetz> are packages with nagware ok to have in ubuntu? is nagware a bug?
<christof-kr> interesting question. there's one application i know of which has a nag screen (musicbrainz picard)
<kgoetz> i have just come accross one. i feel if something is packaged by a distribution a user shouldnt get nagge3d by upstream to pay them/ whatever
<christof-kr> yup, but I've no idea if there exist a policy in ubuntu about that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87974 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with ImportError: cannot import name DockItem from bonobo.ui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87974
<kgoetz> christof-kr: i'm trying to find one (or one from debian)
<christof-kr> kgoetz, you could still file a bug on the application. maybe someone with more overview over the matter will read it
<kgoetz> christof-kr: thanks for the sugestion. upstream seem to have removed the offending code, but it remains in Ubuntus LTS. ( http://www.mondorescue.org/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/changeset/425 )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87978 in kdebase (main) "Double Scrollbars in Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87973 in xserver-xorg-video-s3 (main) "Broken legacy S3 xorg driver in feisty (Fix included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87975 in xmovie (multiverse) "[apport]  xmovie crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSend()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87976 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on unsuspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87976
<christof-kr> again, i've no clue what the policies are since I'm "just" a user and not too much involved in these things, but I think that it will not be fixed in LTS if it's not critical
<christof-kr> you could still compile your very own version of the package with a patch applied if it 'nags' you too much ;)
<kgoetz> i'm about to try ;)
<dholbach> Kagou: I'd post a debdiff and cc ubuntu-archive
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87977 in gnome-panel (main) "Problem with gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87979 in gnome-app-install (main) "Package Manager Synaptic appears twice in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87979
<Kagou> dholbach: ok, i'v contacted mithrandir, and he 'd contacted elmo to discuss about the licence. I'v asked to made comment on Bug #86480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86480 in dcraw "UVF exception : dcraw 8.39 -> 8.61" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86480
<dholbach> Kagou: ok cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87980 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "rt73 module don't support HAL/neetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87980
<christof-kr> kgoetz, ask if you get stuck building your own deb
<kgoetz> christof-kr: the patch from teh website builds. (i did it copy+paste). i'm about to try using the debs and see if it fixes it
<kgoetz> thanks for the offer
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87982 in Ubuntu "Bad page state in process 'find'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87983 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87984 in Ubuntu "Kernel oops khubd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87986 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Xubuntu Feisty]  nvidia-glx from the repository doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87988 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  antspotlight crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87987 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager does not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87989 in Ubuntu "BitTornado 'Details' dialog doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87990 in Ubuntu "gdm splash screen wont disappear, until you open a window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87991 in gaim (main) "gaim Send message button text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87992 in gnome-python (main) "python-gnome2 2.17.92_0ubuntu1 wants python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87993 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Log Out menu glitch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87994 in Ubuntu "Cannot enable bluetooth on ThinkPad Z60t" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87995 in signing-party (universe) "warning? when running pgp-fixkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87996 in gaim (main) "Gaim-text randomly Seg. Faulted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87998 in vim (main) "Startup errors from c.vim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87999 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  Garbage printed, had to reinstall printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88000 in bash (main) "bash completion for RubyGems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88001 in hardinfo (universe) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88002 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "saved mails from "Sent" folder are not recognized as e-mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88004 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88005 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88006 in dbmail (universe) "UVF Exception: 1.2.11-1ubuntu3 -> 2.2.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88007 in epiphany-browser (main) "Incomplete RSS feed subscription page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88008 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88009 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88010 in Ubuntu "Tomboy Notes won't open after 6.10 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88011 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88012 in gnome-terminal (main) "Resizing or executing certain commands corrupt the text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88013 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88015 in Ubuntu "shutdown window freezes everytime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88014 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88016 in f-spot (main) "[apport]  f-spot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88017 in xserver-xgl (universe) "White screen, unknown cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88018 in php-memcache (universe) "installing php5-memcache - bad php.ini extension entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88019 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_list_store_set_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88020 in rawstudio (universe) "UVF: Please sync 0.5.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88021 in wireshark (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync wireshark (0.99.4-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88022 in Ubuntu "other drives not shown after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88023 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88025 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_table_model_row_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88025
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88026 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88028 in Ubuntu "Tried to install Ubuntu on a Dell GX260" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88029 in hotkey-setup (main) "hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu5 volume keys regression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88029
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have /usr/share/menu/gnome-utils, but there is no gnome-search-tool in my utils menu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is this a bug or is it normal in your opinion?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> i.e. is it somewhere else?
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: from what menu are you speaking about?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> gnome
<Le-Chuck_ITA> applications/utils
<Le-Chuck_ITA> accessories
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dunno the english for :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is "accessori" in italian
<seb128> the GNOME menu is made from /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and what's the /usr/share/menu for? The so-called "debian" menu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and if so, should I complain that I want the search tool in the default gnome menu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> IMHO people will scream in my face when I will make them try feisty after release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if there's no search tool :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have  been nominated responsible of a "committee" to propose some free software related choices in my department
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I am looking for rough edges of an eventual transition to ubuntu of some windows user here
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: the search tools is to the places menu already
<seb128> before the recently open item
<Le-Chuck_ITA> i am so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so dumb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wait
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's beagle in my case
<seb128> yeah, it takes over gnome-search-tools if installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> beagle is totalitarist
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will beagle be part of feisty default desktop, or tracker, or what's all the rumours about?
<seb128> no
<seb128> they were considered
<seb128> they are not ready though
<seb128> eats too much ressources
<seb128> have bugs, etc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88030 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center error on ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88030
<bddebian> Boo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb128: in your opinion, should I file a bug against beagle or gnome-utils or where...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the problem is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I install beagle I loose the ability to use a normal search tool
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but there are directories that beagle does not index
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so what could be the solution of the problem?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> enabling an item in accessories only if beagle is installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> always enabling an item in accessories
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: there is a bug open about that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<seb128> the reply is probably "don't install beagle"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but seriously
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I understand that it's too much a bargain
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but there's people like me that can't work without beagle
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I work with an hundred of pdfs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> beagle or whatever
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we should just find a way to make it live with other apps
<Le-Chuck_ITA> as a standard app
<christof-kr> you are always free to do modifications on your own private system
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nice
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I would like to be able to make people use ubuntu
<christof-kr> i can imagine that there are people who do not use the standard search dialog at all and prefer beagle
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it won't harm to have a menu item for that :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> while it harms not to have it
<christof-kr> so it would be optimal to have a choice... but then again, there are some usability guys (especially with gnome) who do not like too many options
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: does beagle work fine for you?
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: do you make it index only your PDF directory or something?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no I make it index my home
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it works nicely
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it can surely be improved
<seb128> it takes weeks to index for me
<seb128> and it doesn't find anything I'm looking at
<seb128> and the index takes some gigas
<seb128> it works probably fine if you don't have so many things there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<tuxmaniac> bug 86792
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86792 in gnusim8085 "UVF exception: gnusim8085 1.2.91 -> 1.3" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86792
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have some 20 gb indexed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and my .beagle is 216 mb
<seb128> anyway, for the menu item
<seb128> the problem is that we can't easily made the app, utils menu item being dynamic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it doesn't always find obvious things :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88032 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in toggled()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88032
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but perhaps
<seb128> and if we do put gnome-search-tools there it means than the default install has it duplicates with the place menu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> beagle could install an app/utils item
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for gnome-search tool
<seb128> that would not work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<seb128> that would mean that if you install beagle and not gnome-utils you will have a broken menu item
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can't you depend on a package for the visibility of an item?
* Le-Chuck_ITA digs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?package(gnome-utils):needs="X11" section="Apps/Tools" \
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   title="Baobab" command="/usr/bin/baobab" \
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   icon="/usr/share/pixmaps/baobab.xpm" hints="Gnome"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what does "?package" mean?
<seb128> that's debian menu syntax
<seb128> nothing to do with the freedesktop spec used by GNOME
<seb128> and we would have to make a similar hack for tracker, etc
<seb128> no, we would better drop the panel patch to use beagle to the places menu if available
<seb128> so gnome-search-tools is always there
<seb128> and people who need beagle have it to the app menu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb128: I agree
<Le-Chuck_ITA> completely :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we should not replace menu items
<seb128> I did apply that patch because fedora does it and some user opened a bug requesting for it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<seb128> looks like there is no way to make everybody happy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, HIG would say that the behavior of a menu item should not change
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> a new menu item could be added to resources just for beagle
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or even better
<Le-Chuck_ITA> a separate package could be made
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so you would get info on its popularity
<Le-Chuck_ITA> using popcon
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb128: could you point me to the bug report? BTW, is it so bad to have a duplicated menu entry?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and finally, is there anything else I can do if I think the current situation is wrong, i.e. not experienced people can't install beagle or they will "loose" their search functionality?
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: we don't want a duplicate menu item to the default installation only to please some users from a package non installed with the desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok that's fine
<seb128> that's like dropped desktop polish for few users
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88033 in Ubuntu "running the keyboard from the accesibility options in control center causes crash message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88033
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: I'm happy dropping the menu item change as described
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's fantastic :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88034 in debian-installer (main) "Why is the possibillity to access /dev/discs removed in edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88034
<seb128> bug #38986
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38986 in gnome-panel "beagle should replace search tool if installed" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38986
<seb128> was the change request
<seb128> bug #56579 was about your request
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56579 in gnome-panel "After installing beagle Gnome-Search-Tool gets kicked off the app menu (dup-of: 38986)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56579
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38986 in gnome-panel "beagle should replace search tool if installed" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38986
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok shall I repoen the former and comment there?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that there are enough comments on 38986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88031 in wireshark (universe) "Kerberos support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88035 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88035
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb128: looks like I should comment on the "fixed" bug
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: I told you I'll drop the patch, you can do nothing and wait
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> didn't want to bother you, just I am never sure of what's the procedure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> when I go to debian bts
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they ask me to file a comment on every comma :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88036 in Ubuntu "My sound on IXP150 keeps cutting off until i reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88036
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<seb128> np
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88037 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88038 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88039 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88040 in gftp (main) "gftp crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88041 in Ubuntu "German installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88043 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashed " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88042 in python-gammu (universe) "[UVF exception request]  python-gammu 0.17-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88047 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88045 in hddtemp (universe) "S.M.A.R.T. not avaiable for SATA drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88049 in Ubuntu "dell optiplex gx 270 invisible boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88050 in base-installer (main) "Installer crashed. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88051 in at-spi (main) "[apport]  at-spi-registryd crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_c_stub_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88052 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88053 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_drag_set_icon_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88054 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "supercollider install failed dependencies problem libjack>0-80 but 0-100 is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88054
<yuriy> every wednesday is a hug day right? or only when it's announced?
<bddebian> yuriy: Every day is a hug day :-)
<yuriy> bddebian: well that's true for me. but i want to post something on kfn for other people ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88055 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88056 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88057 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu Feisty Herd4; kde-systemsettings; Windows applications does not install wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88058 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88059 in python-imaging (main) "networked scanners not working with python2.4 sane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88061 in firefox (main) "xorg freeze / prototype js" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88060 in avscan (universe) "[UVF Exception] [Sync Request]  Sync avscan (1.3.1-openssl-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88062 in Ubuntu "shutdown reboot computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88065 in Ubuntu "installdisk not wanted in Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88063 in fcitx (universe) "Chinese input method FCITX crashes on call" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88066 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Allow connection dialog is not HIG compliant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88069 in network-manager-openvpn (main) "[Feisty]  NetworkManager OpenVPN doesn't have a pull option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88067 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88068 in network-manager-openvpn (main) "[Feisty]  NetworkManager OpenVPN configuration box can't fit in the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88070 in firefox (main) "firefox crash in start of xfce" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88071 in Ubuntu "misleading comments in the menu.1st file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88072 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org font aakar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88073 in network-manager-vpnc (main) "[Feisty]  NetworkManager Cisco VPN NAT options missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88074 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88076 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88075 in konversation (main) "stickykeys konversation right click lag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88079 in kdepim (main) "Kleopatra fails to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88077 in gnome-media (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-volume-control.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88078 in flup (universe) "Backport this to edgy, dapper?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88080 in alsa-driver (main) "Audio card crash (snd_intel8x0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88080
<dholbach> we should do another HUG DAY
<bdmurray> dholbach: the 28th or the 7th maybe?
<yuriy> well i assumed it was every wednesday anyways
<yuriy> and made a post (what do you guys think of my how to) http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080237.0
<dholbach> bdmurray: maybe better 7th, so we have some time in advance to plan and announce it
<yuriy> dholbach: oh :(
<dholbach> it's not my decision :)
<dholbach> just my thoughts on it :)
<dholbach> if you want to make it happen on wednesday, start writing the announce, plan what people could work on, etc
<yuriy> i'll just edit to say next wednesday
<mxpxpod> I have mysql-server-5.0 installed, but there are no rows in the mysql.time_zone table... can someone else with mysql-server-5.0 installed confirm this?
<dholbach> also we need an announcement
<dholbach> i'd suggest people work on forwarding bugs
<dholbach> we should already have a list of that on UbuntuBugDay
<dholbach> yuriy: it'd be nice if you and others could work on that - I'm too busy atm.
<yuriy> dholbach: er i really have no clue what's going on outside of kde
<dholbach> I said "you and others" ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88081 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no usb hub is working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88081
<yuriy> well i'll do what i can
<dholbach> super
<thelsdj> mxpxpod: nothing on my 5.0 in edgy
<dholbach> good night folks
<mxpxpod> thelsdj: thanks for the check
<mxpxpod> sounds like a major bug to me
<fernando> dholbach: night
<mxpxpod> since you're not able to "set time_zone = 'UTC';"
<dholbach> bye fernando
<mxpxpod> I'll file a bug... thanks thelsdj
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88082 in gnome-keyring-manager "cannot change gnome-keyring passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88082
<mxpxpod> thelsdj: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/88084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88084 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "No time zone info after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88083 in apt (main) "apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu8 installation removes kubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88084 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "No time zone info after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88085 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "edirol ur80 hard to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88086 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88089 in firefox (main) "firefox self terminates when navigating websites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88090 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in ect_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88088 in xubuntu-meta (main) "can't remove cd on live session end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88087 in apache (universe) "Local user --> root escalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88091 in Ubuntu "Functions splice and vmsplice in glibc 2.5 not being declared for c progam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88092 in linux-meta (main) "2.6.17.10 kernels crash on startup on sun v40z server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88093 in Ubuntu "strange colors all over the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88094 in update-manager (main) "libnotify reminder "you have to restart your system" should not be shown during distribution upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88095 in Ubuntu "error resizing ntfs partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88096 in attal (universe) "application crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88097 in firefox (main) "firefox - first loop and then crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88098 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88098
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, it's happening again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> my laptop is showing a strange icon for gnome-power-manager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and no battery charge is shown
<davmor2> Le-Chuck is it a plug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> while lshal|grep battery shows correct information
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes it is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> why is it so?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know that if I kill gnome-power-manager it will get back to ordinary
<davmor2> I had this issue but it sorted itself out.  I only ever had it when it was fully charged and still plugged in.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this might be related to suspend to ram
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no, for me it happens often
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I don't know how to debug this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88099 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88099
<davmor2> Le-Chuck_ITA: sorry mate on your own with that.  Someone else might know.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody else wants to give advice?
<davmor2> bug 87952 is wishlist and not really a bug at all any ideas on best course of action anyone.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87952 in network-manager "nm-applet icon reminds more of display setup than of network setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88100 in ubiquity (main) "[Kubuntu Edgy x86 Desktop]  Installer Crashed when is removing temporal files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88101 in netbase (main) "/etc/init.d/networking does not stop dhclient3 when changing from dhcp to static ip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88102 in bughelper (main) "sort report by issue type rather than bug number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88102
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok will check another time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye davmor2
<davmor2>  Le-Chuck_ITA: Bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88103 in Ubuntu "colour changes after monitor was inactive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88103
<mooey> hm. can somebody please set #51766 to wishlist please? i don't have permission. i think thats the right importance to set it to.
<tokj> bug 51766
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51766 in kdenetwork "rdesktop not installed by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88106 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88104 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88105 in hotkey-setup (main) "Unable to upgrade to latest version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88108 in update-manager (main) "update to edgy failed and left PC unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88109 in Ubuntu "update-manager     " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88110 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88111 in update-notifier (main) "Finished updating packages in Feisty and clicked on the "Close" button in update manager. Then the bug report tool popped up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88107 in bug-buddy (main) "[apport]  bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88112 in blitz++ (universe) "Confusing dependency problem (dup-of: 51792)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88113 in adept (main) "Latest update uninstalls adept-manager etal (dup-of: 88083)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88114 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88116 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88117 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88118 in Ubuntu "Installation doesn't work if root is reiserfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88115 in Ubuntu "initial short password not accepted afterwards " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88121 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88122 in Ubuntu "Dutch translation theme preferences wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88120 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88125 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88126 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88123 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88124 in openoffice.org (main) "No English Hyphenation in openoffice.org on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88127 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88128 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after attempt to access the buddy list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88130 in update-notifier (main) "after 42 meg update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88129 in vlc (universe) "vlc crash unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88129
<ash211> does anybody know what package is responsible for creating a screen brightness popup window in ubuntu?
<ash211> it's bug 71204
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71204 in Ubuntu "Screen Brightness Little Pop-up window does not show the correct Brightness on a Thinkpad x60" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88131 in shadow (main) "screen-resolution missing on ibook-G3-snow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88132 in desktop-effects (universe) "Version bump for desktop-effects so that Xinerama works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88133 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88133
<mooey> if a bug is fixed in feisty, is the correct status 'fix released' ?
<bdmurray> mooey: yes
<mooey> thank you
<bdmurray> mooey: well, if it is available for download from a repo
<mooey> it is
<bdmurray> then fixed release is correct
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88134 in python-apt (main) "Package is empty except for documentation" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88134
<mooey> hm
<mooey> that seems to be breaking alot of updates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88135 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88136 in ejabberd (universe) "ejabberd password all readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88140 in rdiff-backup (main) "it just crashed but it was fixed when restarting linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88141 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88137 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88139 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88142 in Ubuntu "Problem with typing Czech characters with carons and Hindi characters in shifted line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88138 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88143 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88144 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88145 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88146 in openldap2.3 (main) "./configure does not create make file" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88146
<finalbeta> Lols, look at all the dupes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88147 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy: Can't write to USB stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88147
<tokj> what is this invasion of dupes?
<kagou> tokj, users that report bugs without opening eyes or mind
<tokj> lol
<tokj> bug 85829 is set to fix-released upstream. can it be changed to fix-commited in ubuntu?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85829 in gtk2-engines "Checkboxes in selected row not visible in Clearlooks theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85829
<stgraber> There should have a dup detection thing for the apport bug reports
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88148 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager tries to connect to wired network after suspend even if there's no link up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88152 in desktop-effects (universe) "Switch user causes lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88153 in ipsec-tools (main) "very simple to fix racoon completion problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88154 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ValueError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88155 in cupsys (main) "CUPS getting to 90% CPU for a few minutes at a time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88158 in ontv (universe) "[feisty]  OnTV does not show 24-hour clock properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88159 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88160 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88160
<stgraber> Can't the people check for dup before reporting a bug ...
<tokj> ubuntu dupe day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88161 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88161
<zul> stgraber: not usually
<stgraber> omg, 18 dups on the same bug and in only a few hours :)
<seb128> mdz fixed python-apt, should stop soon if people manage to update to the new version without update-manager
<mdz> zul,stgraber: I think many people do; there would probably be many more duplicates otherwise
<mdz> these dupes are from the portion of the population who don't check; the others we don't hear from
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88162 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88163 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88164 in Ubuntu "image viewer won't show next .ico" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88164
<gnomefreak> or you have the people that attach crash reports to 10 differnet bugs
<pochu> hehe
<yuriy> i have a feeling apport is going to be quite a hassle when Feisty is released
<pochu> I've never seen those
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88165 in bogofilter (main) "[apport]  bogofilter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88165
<Trewas> apport will be even more hassle when someone realizes how much privacy stealing is there to do with all the firefox/evolution/etc coredumps :P
<gnomefreak> apport is pretty nice a few things need to be added but im good with it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88166 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88166
<tokj> uff
<stgraber> Trewas: there is a warning about that, then if people ignore it that's not really our problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88170 in update-notifier (main) "{feisty} [apport]  apt-check crashed on startup (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88167 in update-manager (main) "disfonctionnement system of update after installation of the updates 26.02.07 A 20 hours impossibilt of up to date meter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88168 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88169 in python-apt (main) "python-apt no longer includes apt_pkg Python module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88171 in Ubuntu "Sound Preferences' "test" buttons' icons are misaligned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88171
<Trewas> stgraber: last time I checked apport says "if you were not doing anything confidential (...), you can help to improve the application by reporting the problem)", some may think that means what they were doing just when the app crashed... for firefox it means everything that has been done since it was started, otherwise it remebers hube number of visited urls, cached webpages and images, cookies, probably also filled forms
<Trewas> and evolution coredumps include nice amount of information about the organization of the mail folders (just knowing their names is quite revealing sometimes), recently viewed mails and attachements, and a huge number of email addresses the user knows
<Trewas> trust me, I have checked out of extreme boredness a few coredumps :P
<Trewas> just out of curioisity...
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-27
<Trewas> and I haven't even started trying to see which kind of stuff is held in binary form in the programs memory, that too would be easy because the source is there for anyone to see...
<mooey> i'm trying to triage a bug but i'm a little confused about translations. do the translations for a package (eg: gnome-control-center) reside in that package, or language-pack-gnome-xx?
<mooey> are all ubuntu strings translated with rosetta, or just the ones in products registered on launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88173 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88120)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88174 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[feisty]  A "plug" icon is displayed instead of battery and I get no charging/discharging information, while hal gives it correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88174
<mdz> gar, the python-apt breakage took out update-manager, so folks won't be able to install the fix
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88175 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed - syslog and partman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88176 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88114)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88176
<pochu> mooey: I think just the packages in main
<pochu> and I think the translation for those packages in main are in language-pack...
<mooey> thanks
<seb128> mdz: yeah, what I said before :/ People using feisty should be able to use synaptic though
<mooey> are ubuntu documentation bugs handled in any specific package?
<seb128> what documentation?
<mooey> seb128, the documentation in system -> help & support
<seb128> there is lot of documentation there
<seb128> which part?
<mooey> actually, i'm not sure
<mooey> bug 87472
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87472 in Ubuntu "Using chmod 400 ~/.recently-used does not work for the .xbel file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87472
<mooey> i can't find the documentation he is talking about in fiesty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88177 in update-notifier (main) "apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88178 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88179 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88180 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Missing dependency on w3m-el and quack-el" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88181 in update-manager (main) "update manager bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88182 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88183 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88184 in whereami (universe) "Please sync whereami (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88185 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88185
<seb128> mooey: probably coming from the Ubuntu User Guide, ubuntu-docs package
<mooey> thats what i thought, thanks
<seb128> np
<pochu> seb128, bdmurray ajmitch sfllaw slomo: could you join #ubuntu-meeting and help me (if you think you should) to become an ubuntumember? :) thanks anyway
<seb128> pochu: are they talking about you atm?
<pochu> seb128: I'm the next :)
<seb128> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88186 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88188 in adept (main) "Update for 02/26/07 error (adept)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88189 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88190 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88191 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88191
<pochu> seb128: on the air :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88192 in update-notifier (main) "just upgraded the packages and tried to install new applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88193 in gnome-power-manager (main) "power button brings the shutdown menu twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88194 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88195 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88195
<pochu> seb128: thanks for your presence :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you for the bug triage work ;)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88196 in update-notifier (main) "i reciving a lot of mails " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88197 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88198 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed (dup-of: 88114)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88200 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "symlink on desktop problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88200
<tokj> pochu: congrats! we came from #ubuntu-it but we were to late :P
<pochu> tokj: hehe, thanks :)
<pochu> tokj: now we should mark as duplicates all those update-manager bugs :)
<pochu> seb128: are you doing it?
<seb128> I did some of them
<seb128> other people are faster though
<seb128> time they are listed on IRC and they are already closed :p
<pochu> hehe
<gnomefreak> update-notifier seems borked
<gnomefreak> is that known?
<cowbud> have any of you guys tried the Split Browser add on for firefox. It is basically split window which makes looking at duplicate bugs and comparing easy as can be!
<gnomefreak> got a link?
<cowbud> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/4287/
<cowbud> google does
* gnomefreak loking for usefull addons for ff for a meta package (unofficial to start with)
<pochu> gnomefreak: yeah, and I think that has already been fixed
<mdz> gnomefreak: yes (as you can see by the stream of duplicates)
<pochu> gnomefreak: but if people doesn't update... :)
<pochu> hehe
<gnomefreak> pochu: it just crashed again for 3rd time today
<pochu> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> and i just got done doing update
<mdz> it will crash every time it is run until the fix is installed, which must be done with apt-get
<mdz> as I described in bug 88134
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88134 in python-apt "Package is empty except for documentation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88134
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> oh no
<seb128> or synaptic
<mdz> oh, good point
<gnomefreak> i used smart
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88201 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot crashes by double-clicking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88202 in update-notifier (main) "update notifier keeps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88202
<pochu> or aptitude? :)
<mdz> yes, I mentioned that in the bug as well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88199 in firefox (main) "changes in pkg-config firefox-plugin --cflags cause gcj-4.1 build failure" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88203 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88203
<mdz> the fixed python-apt should enter the archive in the next 15-20 minutes, after which the flood should diminish
<mooey> sometimes i'm uncertain on what is actually considered a bug. should i file bug 83706 against the correct xorg package or ask the reporter to submit a support request?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83706 in Ubuntu "The video dual head on VGA port not work in notebook sony vaio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88209 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  blog_applet.py crashed with AttributeError in _onGConfChange()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88205 in totem (main) "totem crashes when trying to play mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88210 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 package requires apache to be running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88211 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88212 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88213 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Feisty Herd 4 does not mount encrypted partition " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88214 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88216 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88217 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88204 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed on start (dup-of: 88114)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88207 in tmview (universe) "Please sync tmview (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88215 in Ubuntu "Firefox locks up my computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88218 in bug-buddy (main) "[apport]  bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in glade_xml_get_widget()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88222 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88219 in Ubuntu "lilo won't add the new kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88220 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88221 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88221
<tokj> ryanakca: seems you have a problematic connection :P
<ryanakca> tokj: no... Beryl keeps on freezing my desktop... power switch is my only option
<tokj> ah
* ryanakca has disabled it... waayy to buggy for my tastes... on NVidia at least... works fine on the ATI school computers
<tokj> this isn't a good thing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88223 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88224 in Ubuntu "No driver for HP Color LaserJet 2600n in Feisty Flight 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88225 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88225
<tokj> ryanakca: i don't think is beryl though. i experienced several freezes in the past 3 days, and beryl was disabled
<ryanakca> tokj: hmm... feisty never froze for me untill I today (when I started using beryl)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88226 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88227 in apport (main) "Apport doesn't pick up gnome-sudoku crash sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88228 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88229 in Ubuntu "Runtime Revolution progs do not run directly from pendrive in Feisty Flight 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88230 in totem (main) "Totem does not load files into playlist correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88230
* pochu is off to bed :) night folks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88231 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes inexplicably" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88232 in firefox (main) "Package description is mispunctuated and very out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88233 in adept (main) "Adept is now dead in Fiesty Herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88235 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88235
<wlach> how do I change the product a bug is attached to?
<wlach> er, the product a remote bug watch is attached to, rather
<wlach> see bug 84662
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84662 in gnome-screensaver "Xnest: ghost mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88236 in Ubuntu "Keyboard starts running slowly after CD insertion pop-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88237 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88238 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88239 in gaim (main) "Crash when closing conversation window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88240 in libx11 (main) "/usr/lib/libX11.a: could not read symbols: Malformed archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88242 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "firefox crashing during use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88241 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "oops on suspend from dvb driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88243 in evolution (main) "Evolution can not use LDAP as Automatic Contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88244 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88244
<mdz> bug 88104
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88104 in update-notifier "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88245 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88246 in Ubuntu "application "Art Manager" does not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88247 in wpasupplicant (main) "[apport]  wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88248 in eog (main) "Eye of Gnome can save images with the wrong rotation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88249 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org: toolbar icons don't show under IceWM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88250 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org: impress: presentation mode fails on IceWM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88251 in latex2html (multiverse) "manpage typos and formatting problems." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88252 in dbus (main) "feisty dbus/avahi crash... causes gnome to not start." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88253 in Ubuntu ""KDE Daemon" dialog improperly sized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88254 in xorg (main) "xserver fails to start with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M (since XOrg 7.2 update?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88255 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88256 in adept (main) "Adept Manager crashes around "reading state information" -- possibly related to CreatePkgParser?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88257 in kdeadmin (main) ""conversation with su failed" message unhelpful" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88258 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu often fails to shut down properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88259 in gnome-system-tools (main) "group manager should hide system groups " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88260 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88261 in control-center (main) "control-center link in System menu gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88262 in vte (main) "gnome-terminal crashes using owl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88263 in Ubuntu "not a bug but a "would be nice" suggestion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88264 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88266 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88267 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after install answers plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88267
<llol> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88268 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88269 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88270 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88271 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88273 in Ubuntu "keyboard layout applet says "USA" when in Dvorak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88276 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa-lib Binary: disagrees with Files:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88275 in linux-meta (main) "Linux version 2.6.20-9.16 hard crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88277 in Ubuntu "no sound at all " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88278 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic automatic updates configuration problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88279 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88281 in openoffice.org (main) "Version number in artwork does not match actual version number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88281
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88283 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88283
<Kagou> morning :)
<Kagou> dholbach: Bug #88104 is it a record of duplicates ?! ;)  :D
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88104 in update-notifier "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88104
<dholbach> I don't think so. :-)
<dholbach> but it's a good start ;-)
<yuriy> wow 53
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88285 in wine (universe) "Wine package does not include referenced wine.xpm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88285
<Kagou> yes all in the night, so was easy to manage ;)
<Kagou> i think that launchpad should be more "flashy" when a duplicate is already reported. In this case launchpad/malone report 2x8 bugs, user have to make efforts to read them to see if there is already his bug reported
<yuriy> does apport do any sort of duplicate checking or was that all manual?
<Kagou> semi-manual
<Kagou> apport offer to report crash and user have to see if there is already the bug reported
<cowbud> I can imagine before apport reaches 1.0 it will though
<cowbud> apport has gone from being a great annoyance to actually being helpful
<yuriy> cowbud: i hope so. seeing things like that makes me pretty scared of the bug situtation after feisty ships
<cowbud> well I doubt it will happen before feisty ships :)
<Kagou> all duplicates are "apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" so i think that malone have to CLEARLY say to the user "Hey look, SAME TITLE" ;)
<cowbud> you run into other problems with stuff like that though also
<cowbud> like all the firefox bugs that had the same title
<cowbud> some people had dbg packages installed some didn't etc..
<cowbud> it isn't that clear cut yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88287 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88287
<Kagou> linux-restricted-modules-generic don't want to instal ... strange
<Kagou> ah .. not available
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88288 in qt-x11-free (main) "qt3-qtconfig does not supply referenced icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88289 in firefox (main) "Firefox default layout.css.dpi config wrong." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88290 in hplip (main) "hplip desktop entry icon fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88291 in Ubuntu "I can't upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88292 in gcc-defaults (main) "GCC (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu3) Causing Data Corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88294 in gcalctool (main) "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88296 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier crashed while installing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88293 in Ubuntu "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88295 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage() (dup-of: 87462)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88297 in Ubuntu "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88298 in kdepim (main) "ldap contacts always at top of autocompletion list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88299 in texlive-lang (universe) "Please sync texlive-lang 2005.dfsg.2-3 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88300 in update-notifier (main) "update notifier crashes unexpected at startup (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88301 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88302 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88303 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88304 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88307 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88305 in Ubuntu "IP_FORWARD LOCATION CHANGED" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88306 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88308 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88309 in xfce4-cpufreq-plugin (universe) "[apport]  xfce4-cpufreq-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88310 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with "ImportError: No module named apt_pkg" (dup-of: 88114)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88311 in xorg-server (main) "upgrade to 1.2.0-3ubuntu1 killed X (dup-of: 88254)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88312 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88312
<Kagou> seb128: lu. control center have been removed ?
<seb128> hi Kagou
<seb128> why people don't read the changelog :/
<Kagou> because we fight bug's duplicate ?! ;)
<seb128> Kagou: GNOME 2.18 will use menus, you can unmask the shell from alacarte menu editor
* Kagou s'excuse
<seb128> pas de pb ;)
<seb128> c'est juste que qq a dj ouvert un bug  propos de a ce matin :p
<Kagou> :D seb128: have you seen Bug #87026 ?
* tokj is happy
<tokj> i can't stand that control centre :/
<seb128> Kagou: yes, that's an hundred of other desktop bugs we got this week
<seb128> Kagou: I've been busy with xorg 7.2 and new GNOME, I'll do bug triage later
<Kagou> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88314 in libxalan2-java (main) "dependency issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88315 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88313 in gnome-panel (main) "Pannel of the top is too large" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88316 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with ERROR in ")"()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88316
<Kagou> cjwatson: why have you set NoDisplay=true for gvim.desktop ?
<seb128> Kagou: that's a sync with Debian, it has been there for a while apparently, probably because we don't want it by default to the menu
<Kagou> seb128: it's strange that when you specificaly install gvim you do not have menu entry
<Kagou> old bug : Bug #3222
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3222 in vim "gvim does not have a menu entry" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3222
<seb128> Kagou: the .desktop is to vim-gui-common
<cjwatson> Kagou: I didn't - that was from a previous upload that I simply merged. Please read the changelog more carefully.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88317 in Ubuntu "Sudden crash when loading a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88317
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88318 in xorg (main) "could not open default font 'fixed' (dup-of: 88254)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88318
<tokj> bug 88104
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88104 in update-notifier "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88104
<tokj> bug 88114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88114 in update-manager "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88104 in update-notifier "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88104
<seb128> tokj: ?
<tokj> seb128: i was looking for the links to this two bugs. sorry :P
<seb128> np
<fernando> tokj: test bughelper =)
<tokj> fernando: good idea. i've completely forgotten it
<tokj> too late
<cypher1> dholbach: hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88320 in firefox (main) "Feisty: Firefox/SVG re-rendered (slow) during a tab-switch." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88321 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_box_forall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88322 in Ubuntu "Cannot switch keyboard language layouts in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88323 in gaim (main) "Sudden crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88324 in gnome-utils (main) "network-admin crashes when try to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88325 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supliccant crashes constantly for bcmxxx in HP Pav. zx5000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88326 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88327 in dhcdbd (main) "hangs after resume from hibernate, breaks network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88329 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88330 in wifi-radar (universe) "[apport]  wifi-radar crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88328 in apache2 (main) "mod_rewrite adds path info postfix after a substitution has occurred (apache bug 38642)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88331 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88332 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "low volume through headphones on HP Pavilion ZT3000 (ICH4) [edgy regression] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88333 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88334 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Mouse cursor disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88336 in nxml-mode (universe) "Internal nXML mode error in nxml-fontify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88337 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88338 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88339 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88340 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  x server wont start after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88341 in gconf2 (main) "gconf2 crashes at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88341
<mooey> i'm working on a bug in a package. i apt-get source'd the source, made a copy of the source folder and made the required changes. what is the best way to make a .patch of the changes for a developer to use? i don't know anything about patch
<Hobbsee> mooey: then run "dpkg-buildpackage -sa -S -rfakeroot", cd .. and run debdiff *.dsc > packagename.debdiff  (you'll need patchutils installed).  the packagename.debdiff is the patch.
<fernando> mooey: look about dbs, debdiff, diff, dpatch, patch, quilt
<Hobbsee> fernando: meh.  that's a lot of stuff, without really a clear guideline of what to do :P
<Hobbsee> seeing as you just picked 4 patch systems in there.
<fernando> Hobbsee: more knowledge, more powefull user
<fernando> :P
<mooey> too much knowledge, user cant be bothered and leaves :p
<Hobbsee> true that, but i'm not sure you actually sent him where he needed to go, might have sent him on a goose chase with that much
<Hobbsee> mooey: however, i would check the manpage for debdiff for an explanation on what it does
<fernando> Hobbsee: ok, i'm wrong
<mooey> Hobbsee, if i understand it, i'm compiling a source deb of the original package, and a source deb of my package, and using debdiff to work the difference?
<Hobbsee> fernando: wasnt telling you off as such, was trying to point you in a better direction
<Hobbsee> mooey: a "source deb" doesnt exist - you can build a deb (binary) from a source.  the idea is right, though.
<Hobbsee> (you're building the source, then comparing it with debdiff)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88345 in firefox (main) "Crashes when open URL www.castorama.fr into a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88345
<mooey> the source ends up in the .deb, too?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well.  mostly
<Hobbsee> i guess
<Hobbsee> perhaps not all of it.  dunno at this time of night
<mooey> i see. seems abit backward compiling both to see the changes in the source, but i'll run with that, thanks
<Hobbsee> mooey: the -S -sa will only build the source package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88343 in amule (universe) "Amule Crash suddently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88344 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88344
<Hobbsee> mooey: it wont build the binary bit
<mooey> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> making it very quick
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88346 in Ubuntu "realplayer firefox 2.0 plugin crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88347 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when hitting "preferences", no tabs in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88347
<mooey> Hobbsee, ok. that seems to work but the problem is that since im patching a package they both have the same name. dpkg-buildpackage for the patched code generates a dsc file etc with the same name as the original code
<Hobbsee> ah.  run dch -i inside the source dir.
<Hobbsee> (then you can edit the debian/changelog bit of the debdiff/patch out later)
<Hobbsee> put anything in there, doesnt really matter what
* Hobbsee --> bed
<mooey> thanks for your assistance, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88348 in adept (main) "adept-manager SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88348
<mooey> i'm curious about what happens next. i find a bug, fix the bug, attach the patch to the bug, what then? wait for the maintainer to notice it?
<Adri2000> mooey: we have no maintainer in ubuntu
<Adri2000> mooey: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors (if the package is in universe/multiverse)
<mooey> and if its in main, just attach it and wait?
<Adri2000> subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Adri2000> mooey: what package is it?
<mooey> Adri2000, its keep, bug 64449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64449 in keep "[edgy]  Mistakes in keep strings" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88350 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88349 in audacity (universe) "Audacity crashes when I try to open an ogg file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88351 in bash (main) "[apport]  clear_console crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88352 in pysol (universe) "pysol crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88354 in deskbar-applet (main) "Can't use <Alt>+Space to start Deskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88355 in ekiga (main) "ekiga hangs on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88356 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88357 in language-selector (main) "gnome-language-selector crashed immediately after starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88357
<mooey> can somebody wishlist 76807 please?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88359 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crashes upon launch after 2/27/07 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88360 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88361 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amule crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_Backtrace()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88362 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88365 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in show_track_osd()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88367 in digikam (main) "[Feisty]  Digikam is not translated in french" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88366 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in show_track_osd()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88364 in ri-li (universe) "ri-li as not menu in Kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88364
<mooey> if a bug exists in dapper + edgy, but is fixed in the upstream release that is used by feisty, what is the process for getting the fix backported two dapper + edgy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88368 in firefox (main) "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Create] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88369 in apt-spy (universe) "apt-spy clears /etc/apt/sources.list if killed with Contol-C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88370 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88371 in samba (main) "SAMBA error 102 in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88372 in Ubuntu "Support automatic proxy detection with WPAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88373 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in show_track_osd()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88374 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88374
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88377 in acpi-support (main) "Suspend to disk fails: image_size too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88378 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer page layout graphic redraw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88378
<gnomefreak> no more controlcenter uder system?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88379 in gfax (universe) "Gfax crashes on Completed Jobs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88380 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Proxy environment variables only set when proxy is entered manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88381 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88382 in Ubuntu "KInfoCenter OpenGL Module crashes on second time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88382
<gnomefreak> is chris burgan here?
<gnomefreak> cburg: are you here?
<cburg> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> cburg: hi. can you do me a big favor. i will follow this post with the right docs. please read the docs before working on mozilla bugs. you are closing bugs with all info needed and its causing the mozillateam (mainly me) 30+ minutes a day reverting your changes. i will post links now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88384 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No wifi with kernel update (2.6.20-9)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88384
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingFirefoxDevels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs  are the main ones
<cburg> gnomefreak: They are all bugs assigned to me that have gone over 30 days without people responding to my needs info request, would you like me to assign them to you instead?
<cburg> or mozillateam?
<gnomefreak> cburg: all we need is a full crash report. to start with
<gnomefreak> would like more but not really needed. we do our own retracing of crash reports
<gnomefreak> atleast me and 1 other person. we do them as fast as we can. we also mark crashes as high priority becasue a ff crash is worst than most ff bugs
<gnomefreak> if you dont get info you are looking for instead of closing it assign it to mozilla-bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88386 in Ubuntu "Confused calculator buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88389 in scribus (main) "UTF-8 prolem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88389
<cburg> gnomefreak: Most of those reports have no symbols or no info at all, one-time crashes, etc. so I requested more info and there were no replies after a month. I have 50 odd FF bugs assigned to me at the moment so I am asking you if you would like me to assign them to mozilla team instead or should I just unassign them from myself?
<gnomefreak> cburg: they have a coredump
<gnomefreak> thats all i need with report to retrace it to get the symbols
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88390 in gftp (main) "just crash only change directory on serveur ???.. without any warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88391 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "Too small font in a window of input of a login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88391
<asac> cburg: please reassign all your bugs to mozilla-bugs ... for crashers we just need a report ... then we can work without much additional info
<cburg> I'll just reassign them then and stay away from future firefox bugs.
<asac> cburg: not all ... but those that are crashers :)
<asac> cburg: no ... sorry if words sound harsh, i am a non-native speaker ;) ... you are more than welcome to help, we just need a little special workflow, because of the mere flood of firefox bugs.
<asac> cburg: otherwise we won't get the bug count down significantly ... but we always need more triagers. a lot :)
<asac> cburg: for crashers the procedure is simple ... if they have a report with core dump you can retrace them locally and attach stacktrace on your own. Otherwise (no report with core dump, nor symbolized trace), you can close bug.
<asac> cburg: if you have no time to retrace, just add mt-needretrace tag and set state Needs Info
<asac> cburg: maybe someone else will come around and do the retrace then.
<cburg> Alright, will do. Sorry for the confusion.
<asac> cburg: its just important not to close crashers if we can squezze something out, because we need a good overview what are the top crashers
<asac> cburg: if you have questions on what to do with bugs just ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<cburg> asac: Yes, just some didn't have any so I was misunderstanding. I get it now so I'll fix it.
<asac> cburg: one last thing ... we have a document, what tags and what states are used to show what :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac> cburg: thanks a lot :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88393 in Ubuntu "GNOME Control center disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88392 in Ubuntu "ppd install failed - printing failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88394 in Ubuntu "Clock is skiping seconds!!! " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88395 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes when moving contacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88396 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88400 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Sound card (HDA) no more detected after switching from -8 to -9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88401 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88403 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88406 in binfmt-support (main) "update-binfmt should remember which packages were disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88404 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crash at launch (after update 070227)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88405 in vte (main) "python-vte: Depends: python2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88408 in Ubuntu "OS Disk cache not reclaimed on demand for programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88409 in valknut (universe) "Please package 0.3.8!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88411 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88412 in firefox (main) "Crashed when sending a form in espabilate.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88412
<bdmurray> seb128: I have a bug about ekiga and linked it to gnomemeeting's bug tracker.  But the gnomemeeting bug links to an opal bug.  Should I link to that to in launchpad?
<carlos> caravena: hola
<seb128> bdmurray: if that's an opal bug change the package and update the upstream task
<carlos> caravena: ests?
<bdmurray> seb128: It is a registration / connectivity issue so it seems opal is the right place then. Correct?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> you might want to ask to dholbach, he packages ekiga and those libs usually, I don't know much about them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88419 in adept (main) "Crashes shortly after entering root password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88419
<dholbach> bdmurray: no idea, sorry.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88415 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu freezes for 2-3 seconds regulary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88413 in evolution (main) "Evolution freezes after installing IMAP account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88414 in python2.4 (main) "nicotine closes out without reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88416 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 v1.2.0mp silently fails to complete load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88417 in Ubuntu "Sun X2200M2 Areca 1210 Raid Ubuntu LTS 6.0.6.1 problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88417
<caravena> Hola carlos!
<carlos> caravena: por favor, entra en #ubuntu-bugs-es, tengo que hablar contigo en espaol y as no molestamos en este canal ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88418 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at 95%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88420 in language-pack-gnome-nl (main) "Translation "Theme-Preferences" is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88421 in Ubuntu "acpi keys, hiberneate and suspend does not work (ASUS A8JP)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88422 in xchat (universe) "Auto-away is set before connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88423 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88424 in Ubuntu "Geforce Go 7950 GTX SLI is not detected properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88425 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "point behind vmware-server modules? " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88425
<carlos> bdmurray: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88427 in firefox (main) "I was editing my ubuntu/launchpad account of all things" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88427
<bdmurray> carlos: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88426 in Ubuntu "kmenuedit does not save changes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88429 in Ubuntu "KScreensavers just display a blank screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88430 in module-init-tools (main) "feisty loads a broken module at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88431 in Ubuntu "'Monitor & Display' module in System Settings is not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88433 in Ubuntu "adept_manager and adept_updater crash on startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88432 in thin-client-manager (main) "[apport]  scp-client crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88434 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[Edgy]  Java 6 has no symlink in the path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88441 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88439 in evolution (main) "[Feisty]  no evolution icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88440 in gnome-panel (main) "Disturb with system menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88442 in xcache (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Update to xcache 1.2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88444 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88445 in Ubuntu "Mute doesn't mean mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88446 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88447 in Ubuntu "Running dhclient after install generates (non-critical) error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88448 in Ubuntu "Partitioning issues in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88449 in Ubuntu "duplicated drive icons on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88450 in gnome-power-manager (main) "battery doesn't load on thinkpad z61m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88451 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in requiredDownload()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88452 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression from kernel 2.6.20-8: Headphone port switching fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88452
<cypher1> dholbach, hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88453 in kvpnc (universe) "Wrong command to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88454 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88454
<dholbach> hi cypher
<cypher1> dholbach, i was thinking can we setup doxygen or sorts for the bugsquad tools ?
<bdmurray> dholbach: I have a bug question about 69525 when you have a second
<dholbach> cypher1: sure, why not
<dholbach> cypher1: i think we'd better use python's docstrings though
<dholbach> cypher1: so we can use pydoc <...>
<dholbach> bug 69525
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69525 in ekiga "Port listeningn / registration broken (by design)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69525
<bdmurray> dholbach: I linked to upstream in gnomemeeting but that points to opal
<dholbach> bdmurray: I don't think I'm much use with that problem.
<bdmurray> dholbach: okay, seb said you might be
<dholbach> No, sorry. I don't know much about the topic myself. :-/
<cypher1> dholbach, ok! did not knew about it.. let me check it
<dholbach> i'm out for the evening now
<dholbach> have a nice evening!
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow
<cypher1> dholbach, have a nice day you too !
<dholbach> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88455 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[apport]  deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88151 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85776)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88456 in Ubuntu "new hardware reporter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88457 in Ubuntu "disk partitioning failure (Ubuntu Installer)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88458 in Ubuntu "No wine icons on menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88459 in update-notifier (main) "update notifier crashed at end of updates." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88460 in partman-base (main) "No check that there's a bootable partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88461 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in import_directory()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88462 in update-manager (main) "can not start updated notifier." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88463 in gnome-system-tools (main) "build with --disable-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88464 in control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties test crashes in Asus A9T Notebook (audio chip SIS si7012) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88466 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88468 in Ubuntu "Removal marks are cleared when "Mark all upgrades" is pressed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88469 in nttcp (multiverse) "Please merge nttcp 1.47-7 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88470 in goffice (main) "[UVF]  goffice 0.3.5 -> 0.3.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88471 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88472 in gnumeric (main) "[UVF]  gnumeric 1.7.6 -> 1.7.7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88473 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88474 in mono (main) "mono crashed when starting beagle after applying patches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88476 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "cursor for DND->copy and DND->move should differ more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88477 in cupsys (main) "security: /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi crashed on signal 9! (with Brother MFC5840CN PPD)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88478 in subversion (main) "subversion crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88479 in Ubuntu "Every Ubuntu CD shows up as "Upgrade volume detected"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88480 in beagle (main) "update crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88481 in unrar-nonfree (multiverse) "Please sync unrar-nonfree 3.7.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88482 in xorg (main) "Xserver-xorg doesn't recognize my ATI card anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88483 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87874 in gxine (main) "Multiple buffer overflows" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88489 in gnome-terminal (main) "[feisty]  launching gnome-terminal w/geometry argument segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88490 in desktop-effects (universe) "Rhythmbox doesn't show its window anymore when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88491 in metacity (main) "crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88492 in tiemu (multiverse) "Please merge tiemu 2.00-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88493 in timidity (universe) "timidity package broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88494 in smart (universe) "[Feisty]  Make a icon in the menu for smart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88495 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed when already running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88496 in hotkey-setup "hotkey-setup package does not update from 0.1-17ubuntu3 to hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88498 in update-manager "Update-manager does not show up. Ubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88501 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88502 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88497 in rar (multiverse) "Please sync rar 1:3.7b1-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88500 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88499 in Ubuntu ""Report a problem..." option under System menu doesn't work. Ubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88503 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while scrolling a mapquest map" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88504 in gnome-terminal (main) "Screen corruption." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88505 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  xorg 7.2 doesn't work with fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88505
<caravena> Hello bdmurray.
<caravena> bdmurray: response for bug with HAL ? example #88450
<bdmurray> caravena: checking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88485 in Ubuntu "Design bug in progres bar (Feisty Herd 4 CD) (dup-of: 85895)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88506 in firefox (main) "apport hook patch" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88506
<caravena> bdmurray: Others bug similar with HAL. The 	brightness of notebooks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88508 in gnome-utils (main) "System Log Viewer copies the wrong line when filter is applied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88509 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88509
<caravena> Oummm sorry not secure problem with HAL.
<bdmurray> caravena: I don't have my laptop in front of me or on right now but I think there is some battery information in /proc/sys/battery
<caravena> ok, others bug with HAL, response? Example of commands $lshal
<caravena> bdmurray: ?
<bdmurray> caravena: I'm not that knowledgable about HAL or debugging it yet
<seb128> caravena: what do you want to know?
<caravena> Ok, thanks bdmurray.
<caravena> seb128: response for debugging HAL
<seb128> "HAL", like?
<seb128> removable device?
<caravena> seb128: Example of responses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<seb128> caravena: do you ask a question or pojnt a reply ?
<caravena> seb128: In notebook problem with brightness example.
<caravena> seb128: brightness work fine.
<caravena> seb128: g-p-m not work with brightness for HAL.
<seb128> might be a gnome-power-manager bug then
<seb128> lspci, dmesg, lshal logs are probably useful
<ogra> seb128, bt, do you have any idea about the "logout dialog comes up twice" bug ? we have plenty of these ...
<caravena> seb128: not. In hotkey not output see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<ogra> does the logout function call gdm *and* gpm at the moment ?
<seb128> ogra: looks like it happens when they use the an hardware switch
<ogra> seb128, yes
<seb128> probably different daemons catching the event then
<seb128> gnome-power-manager and something else
<seb128> maybe gnome-session
<ogra> to me it appears its triggered in two places
<ogra> heh, snap
<seb128> ogra: yes try, make g-p-m stop reaction to it and looks what happens
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88510 in php5 (main) "php5-mssql disabled in source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88511 in Ubuntu "Crash when entering  "glxinfo | grep rendering"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88512 in update-manager (main) "python2.5-minimal blocks update from Edgy to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88512
<ogra> well, that would mean make hal ignore it
<seb128> ?
<ogra> gpm only reads from hal
<seb128> gpm has a gconf key to configure what to do on event
<ogra> ah, ok ... i thought we're talking about code :)
<seb128> no just about action on event
<seb128> if you have a bug open about could you milestone if for feisty?
<seb128> I'll have a look if nobody else do
<ogra> heh, funny
<ogra> if i set the gconf key from interactive to nothing, i dont get *any* logout dialog
<ogra> so its gpm triggering it twice
<seb128> here you go :p
<ogra> or reading the event twice
<seb128> maybe giskard have an idea for that
<seb128> or ask upstream
<ogra> yep
<ogra> will do
<seb128> or maybe pitti ;)
<ogra> upstream was my fist guess ... even though i start to suspec that hal triggers a lot of button events twice recently ...
<ogra> there was that thinkpad brightness thing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88513 in beryl-manager (universe) "crash at start beyl , black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88514 in rhythmbox (main) "[Feisty]  rhythmbox fails to play a track after a jump to the beginning of the track" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88515 in colormake (universe) "Bad invokation in /usr/bin/*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88515
<ogra> that was also caused by a double triggered button event in hal
<seb128> that should be easy to print something to the log when entering the event callback to know if it's called several times then
<ogra> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88516 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashes when creating a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88517 in gnome-panel (main) "window list  "move to workspace" should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88517
<giskard> ogra, what bug?
<ogra> giskard, tons of them ... wait i need to find the master
<caravena> gnome is of seb128  : -D
<ogra> if my evo would react :P
<caravena> in LP. : -)
<ogra> giskard, bug 81227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81227 in gnome-power-manager "Logout screen appears twice [Feisty] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81227
<giskard> uh, cool!
<giskard> never see it, at last with 2.16 series
<ogra> i do
* giskard should find a sponsor for a desktop (pc/laptop)
<ogra> i never use my powerbutton (suspend works here :) ) so i never saw it before the rport
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88518 in libjaxp1.3-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88519 in Ubuntu "emerald theme manager crashed when i chose a theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88520 in freetype (main) "Cannot used TTF_RenderText_Shaded with spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88520
<giskard> ogra, do you want maintain beryl?
<seb128> you want to work on compiz :p
<ogra> giskard, ? err ... not that i already work 16h a day :)
<giskard> seb128, i don't want do compiz / beryl.
<ogra> i think maintaining ltsp and edubuntu and a small bunch of ubuntu packages is enough for now :)
<seb128> giskard: don't then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88521 in bughelper (main) "selectively pulling attachments by name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88521
<giskard> seb128, :)
* dsas files a compiz bug for giskard
<pochu> hehe
<tokj> seb128: excuse me. How can I recognize if a valgrind log has been obtained with the dbgsyms installed? In bug 88030 I can't see a clear difference between the two logs
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88030 in control-center "gnome-control-center error on ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88030
<pochu> seb128: do you know if compiz is going to be shiped by default in feisty? I say it because ubuntu-desktop now depends on desktop-effects :)
<seb128> pochu: no
<seb128> pochu: it's going to be on the CD but it's not ready to be the default, doesn't work fine on many configurations atm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88522 in xorg-server (main) "Font error causes xorg server to crash (xorg 7.2 Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88523 in desktop-effects (universe) "No error message when failed to enable compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88523
<pochu> seb128: yes, I wanted to say if it's going to be installed by default :)
* pochu should think twice what he says :)
<seb128> pochu: probably yep, we need to get feeback to be sure first
<pochu> we have a lot of compiz bugs...
<pochu> but maybe because we are using a beta hehe
<seb128> we are not
<seb128> 0.3.6 is a stable version
<seb128> tokj: "==16832==    by 0x40490E1: (within /usr/lib/libslab.so.0.0.0)" things like that is non debug
<seb128> tokj: when it's debug you have a function name and line from the source file
<seb128> ==7647== Invalid read of size 1
<seb128> ==7647==    at 0x45A7B00: g_markup_escape_text (gmarkup.c:1903)
<seb128> ==7647==    by 0x45A869C: g_markup_vprintf_escaped (gmarkup.c:2215)
<seb128> ==7647==    by 0x45A876A: g_markup_printf_escaped (gmarkup.c:2272)
<seb128> ==7647==    by 0x404CEBE: application_tile_new_full (application-tile.c:356)
<seb128> ==7647==    by 0x4048E8E: insert_launcher_into_category (app-shell.c:1231)
<seb128> ==7647==    by 0x40491B6: generate_launchers (app-shell.c:1032)
<seb128> 
<seb128> that is debug
<seb128> "application_tile_new_full (application-tile.c:356)"
<tokj> ok seb128, thank you. now i know what i should control :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88524 in corewars (universe) "Corewars causes system to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88524
<pochu> seb128:     *  Latest stable release is 0.2.2.
<pochu>     * Latest development release is 0.3.6. (Highly Recommended)
<pochu> seb128: I don't say it's unstable, but it's not the *stable* version :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88525 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to install KUBUNTU.  Installer crashed while copying data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88526 in Ubuntu "x86_64 does not include 32bit libboost in /usr/lib32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88526
<seb128> hum, network problem
<seb128> did you get what I wrote about debug log?
<tokj> <tokj> ok seb128, thank you. now i know what i should control :)
<seb128> k ;-)
<tokj> 23:50:54
<tokj> :)
<ogra> seb128, giskard, its a hal problem:
<ogra> [hal_device_condition_cb]  gpm-button.c:381 (23:59:23):   udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input, condition=ButtonPressed, details=power
<ogra> [emit_button_pressed]  gpm-button.c:323 (23:59:23):       emitting button-pressed : power
<ogra> [hal_device_condition_cb]  gpm-button.c:381 (23:59:23):   udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_PWRF, condition=ButtonPressed, details=power
<ogra> [emit_button_pressed]  gpm-button.c:323 (23:59:23):       emitting button-pressed : power
<ogra> it exposes two different events for the button press
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88527 in Ubuntu "Crystal Audio sound card not installed automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88527
<seb128> ogra: not a surprise ;)
<ogra> yeah
<seb128> ogra: how do you monitor hal events like that ?
<ogra> but that rules out a gpm standalone prob
<ogra> gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --debug button
<seb128> ok
<ogra> --debug needs undocumented arguments though ... you need to know the names of the source files
<ogra> (silly idea imho)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88528 in ubiquity (main) "KUBUNTU instlaler crashes at 53% consistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88529 in intltool (main) "intltool-update unable to find intltool-extract" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88530 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel floods console with "connect-debounce failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88532 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Wireless breaks on 2.6.20-9-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88533 in gnome-python (main) "broken dependency: depends on python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88534 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88537 in epiphany (universe) "feature request: auto-completion in form fields" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88541 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashes when using --geometry parameter (dup-of: 88489)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88543 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88539 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88540 in gxine (main) "To view DVB skystar II" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88542 in udev "aacraid devices end up group-writable by "floppy"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88546 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "headphones jack doesn't mute speakers on lenovo 3000 n100" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88548 in gnome-terminal (main) "scrolling broken during output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88549 in avahi (main) "[apport]  avahi-discover crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88538 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine Makes Gnome Display Incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88547 in alsa-utils (main) "'alsactl names' hangs system [6.06.1 LTS] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88550 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88553 in evince (main) "huge inefficiency when side pane is initially visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88551 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88552 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "fcpci module cannot be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88554 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Prism54 module disable usb ports when i plug my usb wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88555 in at-spi (main) "[apport]  at-spi-registryd crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_c_stub_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88557 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88559 in encfs (universe) "Rsync fails to properly generate hard links on EncFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88562 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88563 in Ubuntu "Feisty won't boot under Parallels if VM has more than 596 megs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88564 in Ubuntu "log off impossible : ecran illisible. reboot oblig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88565 in control-center (main) "theme manager crashes on changing theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88566 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88566
<bestadvocate> Hey I was reporting a bug for the latest kernel in feisty.  Could someone tell me if the Debugging kernel commands dmesg, and lspci are supposed to give information about the system or the bug  (should I run them on a working kernel that gives me access to prompt or do I need to try and do this from the broken kernel)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88567 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.2 not filling in username/pw on sites w/ multiple entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88567
<bestadvocate> is this the wrong channel to ask this kind of question in?
<bestadvocate> I was thinking that #ubuntu or #ubuntu-motu might be better......
<thelsdj> bestadvocate: could you do both? :) if you can't do it from broken then working is is next best
<thelsdj> but both might help too, just make sure they are labeled properly
<bestadvocate> thelsdj: thanks. I will try both
<bestadvocate> later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88568 in xorg (main) "regression: firefox, liferea, epiphany cause xorg to peg CPU usage (ati)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88571 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  battstat-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88570 in Ubuntu "last feisty update brakes sound: SB450 HDA Audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88572 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer sound problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88573 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88573
<caravena> In bug #88456 importance hight?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88456 in linux-source-2.6.20 "new hardware reporter" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88574 in python-defaults (main) "starting up in Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88575 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[apport]  gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88576 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  gweather-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88577 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88578 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[Feisty]  emacs-snapshot crashes on ctrl-space (invoking scim)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88579 in Ubuntu "Drivers for Thinkpad X60 Wireless Card ABGN " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88580 in kdebase (main) "kdesu accept any password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88581 in imagezoom (universe) "mozilla-imagezoom is not compatible with Firefox 2.0.0.x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88582 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installation process crashed upon attempted installation of the boot loader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88583 in lilypond (universe) "Lilypond PreDepends on tetex-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88584 in adept (main) "Since update 27 feb 06 Adept_manager crashes during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88585 in xf86dga (main) "dga corrupts its pagetable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88586 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "Wallpaper tray README has wrong link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88587 in syncropated (universe) "Syncropated won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88588 in synaptic (main) "[apport-dbgsym]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88589 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator does not display borders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88590 in python-sqlite (main) "[apport]  package python-sqlite failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88591 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88592 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88593 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpfax crashed with Error in probeDevices()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88594 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88594
<supervillain> Hello, why does NoDisplay=True doesn't work in Feisty?
<Hobbsee> supervillain: same answer as #ubuntu-devel
<supervillain> NoDIsplay=True doesn't work on .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/
<Hobbsee> right
<supervillain> I'm asking correctly on the right channel right?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1 is better :_
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> assuming there are people around, of course
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's european early morning, and US evening right now
<supervillain> It's 1pm here in seasia
<supervillain> I just cannot find any reference to this problem, I'm creating my own packages with desktop entries that supposed to be hidden from the user, but NoDisplay=True doesn't work somehow in feisty.
* Hobbsee would file a bug under ubuntu for that
<Hobbsee> supervillain: does here.
<Hobbsee> supervillain: silly question, but you *are* killing gnome-panel and restarting it (or kicker), arent you?
<Hobbsee> for the changes to take place?
<supervillain> I tried killing gnome-panel and rebooting, but no changes.
<Hobbsee> hrm
* Hobbsee wonders if that's a bug in gnome-panel
* Hobbsee cant reproduce it on kde
<supervillain> I'll dist-upgrade now, see if there will be changes
<supervillain> https://launchpad.net/ is currently offline, yay!, first time to see that message.
<Hobbsee> supervillain: yep, maintenence
<dholbach> good morning
<supervillain> I get it, NoDisplay=True, NoDisplay=true; are invalid desktop entries, only NoDisplay=true will be recognized.
<pochu> I was thinking it's really weird there are no bugs, but that should be because LP is offline
<pochu> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88595 in util-vserver (universe) "[apport]  vserver-info crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88597 in mono (main) "mono-jit ha causado un error (bug)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88598 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after upgrading to 2.0.2 and installing Restart extension" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88596 in update-notifier (main) "updatenotifier crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88601 in python-pysqlite2 (main) "python-pysqlite2 borken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88602 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88603 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88604 in pptpd (main) "passwords > 8 characters cannot authenticate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88605 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes when opening menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88606 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV while installing gnome-btdownload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88607 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88608 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGABRT in xcb_xlib_lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88609 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGABRT in xcb_xlib_lock (dup-of: 88608)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87906 in ubiquity "Install button flakey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87908 in nautilus "pdf icon much bigger than other icons" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88610 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88614 in fuse (main) "Please package fuse 2.6.3 and fix serious regression." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88615 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Default Firefox homepage in Xubuntu 6.10 says 'Xubuntu 6.06'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88616 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88617 in duplicity (universe) "incremental backup does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88625 in listen (universe) "missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88619 in Ubuntu "Dia install itself without Gnome menu item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88618 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88623 in acpi (main) "poweroff does not work on ASUS P4P800-SE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88626 in blender (universe) "Blender don't display any menu characters fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88628 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Numlock and Capslock-LED do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88630 in apport (main) "apport-gtk reports non-existent crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88629 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace Switcher applet does not handle compiz or beryl desktops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88631 in pam-keyring (universe) "Please sync 0.0.8-5 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88632 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please allow VDSO compat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88633 in Ubuntu "/boot is on root partition by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88634 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__() when adding applet to panel (dup-of: 86636)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88638 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88635 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects preferences claims it doesn't work with xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88637 in ubuntu-meta (main) "xdg-utils as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88639 in xresprobe (main) "refresh rates not set for Thinkpad A21p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88640 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88642 in network-manager-openvpn (main) "UVF: 0.3.2svn2315 -> 0.3.2svn2342" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88644 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (main) "Upgrade to 10.15 for significant performance increase." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88645 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88645
<mooey> is it considered 'bad etiquette' to close an idle bug that is assigned to somebody else?
<gnomefreak> mooey: yes. talk to the person first
<mooey> thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88646 in evolution-scalix (universe) "Scalix plugin causing evolution segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88647 in gaim (main) "2.0 beta6: various problems because oscar->icq" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88648 in acr38 (universe) "libacr38u fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88648
<RainCT> Hi, can someone delete the nominaton for feisty on bug #32302 please (was trying to add Feisty as affected distribution and I did this :s)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32302 in gnome-cups-manager "Duplicate printers listed when adding HP printer" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88649 in gaim (main) "gaim 2.0beta6: all chat logs silenty deleted!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88650 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5 - booting into gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88651 in Ubuntu "GRUB menu.lst generator failes on Software RAID1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88651
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88652 in chromium (universe) "[apport]  chromium crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88653 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when Sage was searching a feed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88654 in language-selector (main) "10 error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88655 in linphone (universe) "[apport]  linphonec crashed with SIGSEGV in lp_config_find_section()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88656 in ubuntu-meta (main) "type-ahead prediction broken at least in alt-f2 box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88658 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88659 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88660 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_change_set()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88657 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88662 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp crashed with SIGSEGV in name_sort_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88665 in gnome-terminal (main) "Middle-mouse-button paste into emacs stopped working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88664 in Ubuntu "nvidia-legacy (Edgy & Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88666 in rhythmbox (main) "Search bar changes background colour, but not foreground" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88667 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88667
<faizoro> Just got in.
<faizoro> I have a few bugs to actually report w/respect to Feisty herd 4.  The thing is, my first question concerns what I believe may be a failure on the part of the hardware db info I tried to send a couple of times with feedback.  I send it and it looks good...
<faizoro> But when I select the hardware db menu item again I am connected to a report page that essentially tells me that Ubuntu failed to learn anything about my computer (that's my read on it- I should record the details though).  The last thing the page says is that it couldn't collect information about my laptop and is assuming it is a desktop.  Interesting wording- that it seems to know that I am on a laptop, and then rejects the not
<faizoro> Anyway- should I try to put foreword as detailed a hardware list as I can come up with since this thing seems to have failed or should I just file individual bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88669 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88670 in xorg-server (main) "graphics card has wrong resolution and no acceleration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88671 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Add printer wizard only allows adding Samba printers on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88672 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "Epson Perfection 1250 not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88673 in glibc (main) "Segmentation fault in postinst-Script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88674 in Ubuntu "Icon sizes are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88677 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Georgian Language support." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88677
<hggdh> reposing the question -- lost connection: what is the SOP on setting the status on Duplicates? Confirmed, Rejected, or another?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88675 in grip (universe) "[apport]  grip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88676 in evolution (main) "Evolution "New Mail" icon is wrong size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88678 in vte (main) "New tab crashes both gnome-terminal and xfce4-terminal (dup-of: 88489)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88682 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88680 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Update to IVTV 0.10: Highly recommended for kernels 2.6.18+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88683 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88685 in desktop-effects (main) "[Feisty]  Please remove the dependency of ubuntu-desktop to dekstop-effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88684 in evolution (main) "assertion error during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88686 in f-spot (main) "Missing check boxes by categories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88679 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88687 in ubiquity (main) "qtparted abnormal exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88688 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88689 in kdenetwork (main) "kifimanager doesn't detect all access points" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88690 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88691 in xorg (main) "Dim LCD backlight on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88692 in xorg (main) "Touchpad not fully functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88693 in Ubuntu "Every OpenGL-app/game is slow/laggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88694 in gucharmap (main) "gucharmap does not include any documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88697 in adept (main) "dpkg: invalid nice value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88695 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "libpackage-dbgsym package should not Conflicts on python-package-dbg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88696 in xorg-server (main) "EXA broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88698 in metacity (main) "While opening the "Desktopeffekte" this happend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88699 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't see my iriver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88700 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  sky2 - hw csum failure with 2.6.20-9-generic x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88701 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88702 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88703 in firefox (main) "firefox just updated still crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88705 in Ubuntu "Areca RAID + Intel Core2Duo + XFS = corrupted files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88706 in update-manager (main) ""Not all updates can be installed" dialog is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88707 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  xorg fails to start with composite enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88708 in mesa (main) "feisty: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed for all gl apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88709 in gst-editor (universe) "[apport]  gst-editor crashed with SIGSEGV in wcslen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88710 in eog (main) "[apport]  eog crashed with SIGSEGV in eog_image_load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88712 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88711 in desktop-effects (main) "scaled windows still capture clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88713 in desktop-effects (main) "scaled windows still capture clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88714 in at-poke (universe) "UVF exception: at-poke 0.2.3 -> 0.2.3+svn20070228" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88715 in beagle (main) "beagled crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88716 in kismet (universe) "Kismet crashes on very long ESSID with festival and sound enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88717 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "areca enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88718 in Ubuntu "Installed Wireless Networkcard SMCWPCI-G stops boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88718
<dholbach> Accessibility Team meeting in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88720 in krb5 (main) "broken dependencies with krb5 packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88721 in firefox (main) "Firefox rare SEGV, conditions unknown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88722 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crash at abut 44% complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88723 in kismet (universe) "Kismet spontaneouly shut down on Toshiba Tecra M2V" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88724 in Ubuntu "Driver sis900 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88725 in gaim-otr (universe) "gaim 2.06 beta6: icq protocol name change causing data loss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88726 in nss-updatedb (universe) "nss_updatedb causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88727 in Ubuntu "excessive CD notification in concurrent sessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88728 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88729 in wine (universe) "[UVF Exception]  wine 0.9.31" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88730 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88731 in perl (main) "While trying to start automatix2 script first time crashhandler notified perl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88733 in desktop-effects (main) "snapping windows by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88734 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed IO Error ERRNO 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88734
<sharms> After dist-upgrading today for feisty updates, my system froze while activating swap.  A reboot resolved this, but is there a log file the past bootup was kept in so I can file a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88735 in Ubuntu "Gaim crashes when doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88736 in kdelibs (main) "just a random crash on desktop open in unstable kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88736
<pochu> sharms: yes, you can if you want ;)
<sharms> pochu: Any idea if there is diagnostic files in /var/log that I can attach so I can provide information?
<sharms> I have a /var/log/boot, but that apparently hasn't updated since a few weeks ago
<pochu> sharms: same here :)
<pochu> sharms: maybe /var/log/kern.log, but not sure
<pochu> sharms: I feel I'm not the best question to answer you regarding this
<sharms> gotcha :)
<gnomefreak> sharms: try /var/log/dist-upgrade  i think that is the name of the file
<sharms> gnomefreak: this was in the reboot following the dist-upgrade
<sharms> it looks like I probably don't have any logs since it was during the mounting of the partitions
<sharms> my logs show the 2nd reboot, not the first
<sharms> which means if I file a bug, its going to go straight to -> needs info, then no way to reproduce
<gnomefreak> i would go with kern.0.log or kern.log maybe look in /var/log/udev also and look in /var/log/sysinfo  for any errors or anything that you think would be good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88737 in prismstumbler (universe) "prismstumbler crashed when i tried to scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88738 in gxine (main) "Crash trying to log TV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88738
<gnomefreak> other than that im sorry not sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88739 in Ubuntu "Firefox Bug Download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88740 in Ubuntu "No support for ATI x1400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88742 in Ubuntu "Ubutnu 6.10 unable to install on Toshiba M100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88741 in xorg-server (main) "mergedfb doesn't work with xserver-xorg-core 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu1 (or newer)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88743 in Ubuntu "X.org crashes after 7.04 distribution upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88744 in Ubuntu "monitor fallout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88745 in nss-mdns (main) "removing libnss-mdnss leaves system unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88746 in Ubuntu "my usb devices only work if I do "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88747 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88748 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No keyboard input in X nor shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88749 in strigi (universe) "UVF exception 0.3.9 -> 0.3.11 - sync from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88751 in beagle (main) "UVF - Beagle 0.2.16.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88753 in compiz (main) "Feisty: Mouse to the corner can either close maximized window or trigger compiz event, but not both." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88758 in partitioner (universe) "partitioner isn't able do display partition information on Enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88759 in strigiapplet (universe) "UVF exception 0.3.9 -> 0.3.11 - sync from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88755 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88757 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Should list dependencies in package description" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88760 in firefox (main) "Firefox 1.5.0.10 still missing in repos for Dapper/amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88762 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88763 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "evdev manual page is nonsensical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88764 in cupsys (main) "CUPS doesn't use Ubuntu's printer settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88765 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88766 in gcc-defaults (main) "GCC missing header files in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88767 in firefox (main) "Program crashes on none existance of folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88768 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression: Sound stopped working (hda-intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88769 in svnmailer (universe) "svnmailer emails are messy, contains 3D's and ='s all over the place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88771 in ejabberd (universe) "please sync ejabberd (1.1.2-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88772 in xorg (main) "X/radeon in feisty breaks ppc/ati external dvi/vga output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88773 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88774 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88775 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed while connecting to jabber server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88776 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal segfaults on --geometry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88779 in kdepim (main) "Edgy KMail mixes up emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88782 in Ubuntu "entfernen/hinzufgen crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88781 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes upon start when using older photos.db" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88784 in Ubuntu "need to restart program to apply Keyboard-Layoutchanges (en/ara)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88785 in Ubuntu "Trying to use Bluetooth" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88786 in Ubuntu "Installer fails on HPDV9210us when bringing up X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88787 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88789 in gfax (universe) "[UVF exception request]  gfax 0.7.6-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88792 in human-gtk-theme (main) "bad package description for human-gtk-theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88792
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-01
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88790 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width() (dup-of: 87466)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88791 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in load()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88793 in kpowersave (universe) "UVF exception 0.6.2 -> 0.7.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88794 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88795 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_index_add_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88796 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88797 in wireshark (universe) "Please sync wireshark (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88798 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88798
<pochu> good night bugfighters!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88800 in yelp (main) "colormap corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88801 in Ubuntu "Web cam dosn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88802 in xchat (universe) "bug in the launch of xchat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88804 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed while closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88805 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed when editind Id3 tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88806 in dansguardian (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync dansguardian  (2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88807 in Ubuntu "MMC/SM/XD/SDMS/PRO slot dosen't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88808 in Ubuntu "forced 32bit applications cant access the internet on the amd64 version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88809 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88810 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV opening a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88811 in firefox (main) "Crash reported on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88813 in gnome-panel (main) "time displays incorrectly  in gnome panal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88815 in xorg-server (main) "Sluggish rendering since xorg 7.2 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88816 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in __glXInitialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88817 in firefox (main) "Firefox freeze and crash on wheelscroll (I think)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88819 in Ubuntu "6.10 desktop boot cdrom: buffer i/o error hdc (near end of cdrom)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88820 in yaws (universe) "Please sync yaws (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88821 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed when changing gtk theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88822 in dlume (universe) "Please sync dlume (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88823 in Ubuntu "no sound in feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88824 in pysvn (universe) "No module named _pysvn_2_5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88825 in Ubuntu "rightclick update alert requests admin rights password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88825
<bigon> bdmurray: are you there?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88828 in gnome-mount (main) "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88829 in Ubuntu "ultimate ubuntu 1.2 install crash - grub on root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88830 in control-center (main) "gnome display properties crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88832 in xchat (universe) "test" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88833 in xchat (universe) "test" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88833
<fernando> hey all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88834 in aspell-it (main) "aspell-it does not build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88835 in aspell-it (main) "aspell-it does not build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88836 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[services-admin]  New postgresql version is not listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88837 in soundconverter (universe) "UVF exception: soundconverter 0.9.3 -> 0.9.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88838 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88839 in xffm-samba (universe) "throws an segmentation fault error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88840 in Ubuntu "Installer reboot fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88841 in k3b (main) "k3b can't create iso's given filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88843 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88844 in update-manager (main) "problem with disrto upgrade from dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88845 in fcitx (universe) "activating Fcitx causes programs closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88845
<bdmurray> bigon: yes
<bdmurray> or rather I am now
<bigon> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> bigon: hello
<bigon> did you remember, I would like to apply to the ubuntu-qa team
<bdmurray> Do you have a list of bugs you have triaged?
<bdmurray> I have a little bit of time now to look at it.
<bigon> yep, I've builded one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaurentBigonville
<bigon> I dont know if it's enough
* bdmurray is looking
<bdmurray> bigon: still reading
<bdmurray> bigon: looks good, I have added you to Ubuntu QA
<bigon> bdmurray: thx :)
<bdmurray> bigon: no problem and welcome aboard
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88850 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88851 in meta-kde (main) "kde sometimes won't recognize multiple partitions on ext storage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88852 in control-center (main) "Desktop Background Preferences' button icons are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88853 in Ubuntu "Num Lock indicator frequently loses track of its own state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88855 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes on activation of galago feed plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88857 in totem (main) "totem crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88858 in adept (main) "adept manager and updater crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88859 in Ubuntu "Beryl-core crashes on switching windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88863 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller unsupported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88864 in Ubuntu "gdm_cleanup_children: crashed after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88867 in keepassx (universe) "invalid help handbook link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88868 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88866 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88869 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashed when trying to forward a msg." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88870 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88871 in evolution (main) "[apport]  killed evolution because it had locked the mouse cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88871
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88872 in firefox (main) "crache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88874 in alacarte (main) "Can't edit anything in alacarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88876 in gnome-menus (main) "where did control-center go?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88877 in gnome-app-install (main) "Synaptic is missing in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88882 in Ubuntu "crash di firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88883 in gcalctool (main) "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88884 in update-manager (main) "cannot upgrade 6.10->7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88891 in texmaker (universe) "texmaker crashes with segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88892 in beagle (main) "Beagled-helper creates very large temporary files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88892
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I remember that on dapper I had those nice popups warning about free disk space running out
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just checked
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in feisty it's not that way
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it intentional or is it a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88893 in evince (main) "Text selected in Evince disappears" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88894 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88895 in usplash (main) "usplash progress bar not centered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88896 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88897 in filezilla (universe) "Filezilla fails to retrieve directory listing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88898 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Setting Default Applications Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88899 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cpufreq locked in slowest speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88900 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88901 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88902 in istanbul (universe) "sync to upstream to solve some bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88903 in amule (universe) "aMule cpu 100% while is minimized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88904 in scribus-ng (universe) "update scribus-ng to 1.3.3.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88905 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No hardware rendering for "SuperSavage/IXC 64" and "Xorg 7.2"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88865 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes when using network backend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88907 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package bcm43xx-fwcutter failed to install/upgrade: "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88909 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "crashme on t2000 sparc cpu lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88906 in synergy (universe) "synergyc crashes when opening a new gnome-terminal tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88908 in murrine (universe) "version update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88910 in Ubuntu "sorry, update manager closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88911 in update-manager (main) "GPG update-manager error during dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88912 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please enable CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88913 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88914 in udev (main) "iftab_helper does not match driver ipw2100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88915 in usplash (main) "reboot after feisti 7.04 update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88916 in Ubuntu "Beryl didn't show minimize/close buttons in windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88917 in Ubuntu "[apport]  scp-client crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88917
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88918 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Request: sync new agpgart & drm modules for 50% DRI performance boost with Intel users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88919 in verilog (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync verilog (0.8-4.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88920 in bwm-ng (universe) "UVF exception: bwm-ng 0.6~pre1+cvs20060818 -> 0.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88922 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88923 in midisport-firmware (multiverse) "Package 'midisport-firmware': firmware is not loaded automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88925 in mono (main) "Mono crashed on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88925
<coNP> mvo: may I disturb you again with install recommended packages issue? Could you decide if it will be in Feisty or not?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88924 in Ubuntu "Feisty upgrade aborted by subprocess post-installation script error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88924
<mvo> coNP: no news about this yet, sorry :/
<coNP> mvo: thanks
<mvo> coNP: sorry, please remind me again, there really needs something done about this
<coNP> what are the pros/contras?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88926 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar printing with Italian locale problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88927 in debconf (main) "[apport]  frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88928 in adept (main) "adept crashes at startup after an execution of apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88929 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "New device IDs for cp2101 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88930 in Ubuntu "Preparing partition step in installer fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88931 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when copying from address bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88934 in k3b (main) "k3b Crashes on "Extract and Encode Audio Tracks"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88933 in splashy-themes (universe) "Cant install dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88932 in Ubuntu "boot freeze if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88936 in xfce4-terminal (main) "First character is not accepted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88935 in Ubuntu "rendering slowness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88937 in control-center (main) "Keyboard Shortcuts should be merged into Keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88938 in Ubuntu "Dell Dimension fan always at full speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88939 in Ubuntu "Internet time clock crashes gnome-panel " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88940 in debconf (main) "debconf error with kde frontend (reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88942 in gnome-panel (main) "users shutting down and /apps/panel/global/disable_log_out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88943 in ubuntulooks (main) "Ubuntulooks doesn't support colour schemes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88945 in Ubuntu "network-admin crashes on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88947 in nexuiz (universe) "[apport]  nexuiz.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88946 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_audio_clock_new() (dup-of: 86489)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88948 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88954 in upstart (main) "README unclear info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88955 in xorg (main) "S3 trio 3D/2X video problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88956 in Ubuntu "ICA citrix client 9.0/10.0 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88949 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after upload via Webmin File manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88957 in amarok (main) "amarok collection scanner crashed on scanning folder on NTFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88958 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88959 in tar (main) "tar multivolume file name too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88961 in sound-juicer (main) "[apport]  sound-juicer crashes with SIGSEGV in when CD read fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88960 in python2.4 (main) "Lib/hotshot/stats.py patch is evil" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88962 in last-exit (universe) "[apport]  last-exit crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88963 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "UVF exception for wxwidgets2.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88965 in alsa-driver (main) "intel hda audio much too soft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88966 in firefox (main) "firefoz crash meanwhile I was just seeing a site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88967 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in __str__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88967
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Whoops, that's supposed to be "boo" :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88973 in mozilla (universe) "Gmail service doesn't run in Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88974 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::ActionGroup::ActionGroup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88975 in epiphany-browser (main) "tooltips appear even when other apps are active" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88976 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in H323_RTPChannel::OnSendingPDU()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88977 in Ubuntu "Software RAID Problem during Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88978 in control-center (main) "crashed  on icon installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88979 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashed while moving repertory from trash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88980 in rhythmbox (main) "typo in the jamendo plugin ("lastest")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88981 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Please update mozilla-thunderbird to 1.5.0.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88983 in kdepim (main) "Kmail crash on selecing remove duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88984 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with IOError in readline()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88984
<TeTeT> bdmurray: thanks for the approval
<bdmurray> TeTeT: No problem.
<bdmurray> Welcome!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88985 in nginx (universe) "Please update nginx to 0.5.13 (in Sid)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88986 in ppp (main) "pppd cannot be configured to enable mppe but not requre it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88987 in aptitude (main) "corrupts the terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88507 in grub (main) "Update-grub doesn't apply updatedefaultentry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88988 in xchat (universe) "xchat truncates list of autojoin channels on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88989 in dspam (universe) "bashism in /etc/cron.daily/libdspam7-drv-mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88990 in firefox (main) "evolution breaks with libnss update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88993 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88995 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88992 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ricoh SD card reader does not work, loading mmc_block and inserting makes kernel go BOOM" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88994 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't respect ACL when creating new files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88996 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete does not connect to IM servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88997 in evolution (main) "Send/Receive grayed out in evolution 2.9.92" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88998 in xserver-xorg-video-fbdev (main) "Please upgrade to xorg 7.2 versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88999 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_network_locations_get_current()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88999
<bigon> tepsipakki: are there?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89003 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89000 in meld (universe) "[apport]  meld crashed with AssertionError in _change_sequence()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89001 in file-roller (main) "[apport]  file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89002 in gdm (main) "gdm start aborted, fixed fonts missing after upgrade from 7.04h4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89004 in partman-auto (main) "Wonky partitioner choices in alternate cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89005 in openoffice.org-qatesttool (universe) "oosmoketest fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89006 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89007 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "X11 wont start after installing nvidia-glx on ACER Aspire 1522 in 7.04h4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89008 in gdm (main) "gdm won't log in with cryptsetup and pam_mount on custom kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89010 in evolution (main) "filter with "set color" & "move folder"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89009 in ubiquity (main) "hangs during migration-assistant -phase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89011 in evolution (main) "Evolution need to be restarted to list a new category (contact)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89013 in xcircuit (universe) "xCircuit Randomly crashes on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89012 in cdrtools (main) "mkisofs limits number of levels in a directory hierarchy to 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89014 in update-manager (main) "update errors after initial install and firefox continually crashs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89015 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel crashes and gets stuck in a loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89016 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89017 in Ubuntu "java applet jpass on nasa webpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89018 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker can't burn a file with an equal sign in the name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89021 in ubiquity (main) "Installation crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89022 in Ubuntu "GNOME session hangs after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89022
<bdmurray> seb128: A bug that is being tracked upstream has a request for more info upstream.  Would it be appropriate to add a comment to that effect in the bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89023 in firefox (main) "Update of Firefox disables PSM (not more SSL or saved passwords)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89024 in Ubuntu "glxinfo error. ati 9600pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89025 in mpage (universe) "mpage does not produce usable output from postscript files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89026 in fai (universe) "fai-setup doesn't work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89027 in gnome-panel (main) "crash gnome-panel at reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89029 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ValueError in parse_yahoo_csv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89028 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89030 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89031 in nautilus (main) "List views start with too-narrow name column" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89031
<seb128> bdmurray: if upstream ask for details we usually copy the question to the launchpad bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89033 in ffmpeg (universe) "FFMPEG doesn't handle AAC encoding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89034 in Ubuntu "'less' doesn't work properly as a file handler in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89036 in alsa-driver (main) "Asus M2n-MX MCP61 board, sound does not work after LiveCD is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89037 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Ubuntu crashes when closing firefox and flashplugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89038 in firefox (main) "crash when adding attachments in Horde (webmail) message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89039 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes on disk full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89040 in gzip (main) "[apport]  gunzip crashed with SIGSEGV in read()" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89041 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89042 in dbus (main) "dbus-arch-deps.h in wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89044 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89044
<joumetal> evolution doesn't start anymore with dapper could someone confirm?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89045 in rpy (universe) "python-rpy installation issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89046 in chromium (universe) "[apport]  chromium crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89047 in scilab (multiverse) "error messages when scilab starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89047
<giftnudel> how do I add an edgy or feisty task? I know this worked somehow, but lp's interface seems to change constantly or I forget everything
<giftnudel> is it the nominate for release button?
<pochu> giftnudel: what do you mean with a task?
<pochu> giftnudel: (my english is poor hehe)
<giftnudel> like this is fixed in dapper but not in edgy or feisty
<pochu> giftnudel: a regression?
<giftnudel> no, not really
<giftnudel> is is a translation issue wrong in all releases except in dapper where it got fixed (after edgy was released and feisty started)
<giftnudel> but still wrong in rosetta for edgy and feisty
<giftnudel> And I wonder if I can use the nominate button for this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89048 in Ubuntu "Failed to initialise HAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89049 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu upgrade edgy -> feisty crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89049
<giftnudel> I'll just try ;)
<joumetal> giftnudel maybe also affects distribution?
<pochu> giftnudel: you can, but I think that's the best way
<pochu> giftnudel: I think you should reopen the bug
<pochu> joumetal: that's if it affects another package
<giftnudel> it already is, but I have done that now and I will add a comment
<pochu> giftnudel: but the fix to that is to change the translation
<pochu> giftnudel: (well, I think)
<giftnudel> this is not possible for me since I'm not a translator
<giftnudel> the suggestions are there
<pochu> giftnudel: which language?
<pochu> german?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89051 in glade-3 (universe) "User manual not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89051
<giftnudel> yep
<giftnudel> but let me look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89050 in apt-cacher (universe) "Daily cron cleanup has error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89050
<pochu> giftnudel: you can ping a german translator, or mail the list
<giftnudel> I know that one is subscribed so I think it's ok like that
<pochu> giftnudel: :)
<Stemp> Tonight there is some problems with a firefox update and evolution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2231150
<Stemp> It seems to be related to bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/30791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30791 in firefox "firefox 1.4.99 upgrade still have compreg.dat, creates issue" [Medium,Fix released] 
<joumetal> Stemp I just confirmed bug 88990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88990 in firefox "evolution breaks with libnss update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88990
<Stemp> ok thanks joumetal
<joumetal> If it's assigned it might be fixed faster. ubuntu-desktop? hmm.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89052 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash - while moving files on a single volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89053 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89053
<Stemp> Yes it's a High severity bug for the Dapper folks
<pochu> does it just affect dapper?
<Stemp> Yes I think so
<joumetal> I don't know about feisty edgy or breezy, but edgy and feisty have firefox 2.0
<Stemp> it's an firefox update
<Stemp> and it's 1.5.0.10
<pochu> asac: did you notice this?
<Stemp> Dapper's users wake up :D
<asac> what?
<asac> which?
<Stemp> new firefox updates
<Stemp> and evolution problems
<asac> bug?
<Stemp> yep
<pochu> asac: evolution is broken due to the firefox update
<asac> number i mean :)
<pochu> asac: bug 88990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88990 in firefox "evolution breaks with libnss update" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88990
<pochu> asac: :)
<Stemp> sorry ;)
<Stemp> Who is responsible for this update ? is it possible to know that ?
<asac> me
<joumetal> Don't panic there is an easy workaround. I still hope it will be fixed soon.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89054 in Ubuntu "evolution won't load after firefox upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89054
<Stemp> I don't panic ? but it seems to affect a lot (all) the Dapper users ;)
<Stemp> I don't panic
<asac> yes
<asac> will fix asap
<Stemp> anyway i'm on Edgy and Feisy :D
<asac> not affected?
<Stemp> no
<joumetal> bug 89054 might have fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89054 in Ubuntu "evolution won't load after firefox upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89054
<asac> not affected ... or no, AFFECTED
<Stemp> I'm only talking with the forum modos
<Stemp> and they are concerned ;)
<tsmithe> Stemp, that (also) seems to affect those running edgy
<Stemp> can't confirm that in Edgy
<tsmithe> nor can bapoumba
<bapoumba> Hello
<Stemp> bapoumba !!
<tsmithe> so i'm very confused
<Stemp> ;)
<bapoumba> hi there Stemp :)
<Stemp> do you confirm this bug in edgy bap ?
<bapoumba> nope
<tsmithe> but reacocard does...
<Stemp> so reacord you confirm the evolution bug in Edgy ?
<tsmithe> reacocard, ^^
<reacocard> hi
<Stemp> (I should use the tab :p)
<asac> tsmithe: you have ssl connection?
<asac> or not?
<tsmithe> asac, i'm not on edgy, sorry :)
<asac> maybe it just happens when ssl/tls is used?
<asac> on what are you?
<tsmithe> feisty :)
* tsmithe has to be for packaging :)
<asac> tsmithe: you don't see on feisty?
<tsmithe> it's fine on feisty
<tsmithe> i'm just here as an ambassador for this bug, really
<asac> weird
<Stemp> It's fine on Edgy too here
<asac> Stemp: do you use tls/ssl?
<asac> or no encryption?
<Stemp> to connect to evolution ? no
<asac> maybe this happens only if you use encryption
<baikonur> hi
<baikonur> gaim segfaults after a security update of mozilla-firefox and libnss3 in Ubuntu 6.06. strace shows that gaim cannot load some libs (libfreebl3.so, libnssckbi.so - No such file or directory). What should I do now?
<asac> Stemp: to connect evolution mailserver
<tsmithe> i did notice that bug 56118 when it was around in the dapper cycle, but not since
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56118 in evolution "Crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56118
<asac> baikonur:
<asac> same
<Stemp> nope asac
<baikonur> asac: you have the same problem?
<asac> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox/
<asac> then run gaim
<asac> does it work?
<asac> if you do that from console?
<baikonur> asac: yes works
<Stemp> On the forum, the problem doesn't seems to be related to tsl/ssl, average users
<tsmithe> asac, would it be undesirable to add /usr/lib/firefox to ld.so.cache?
<baikonur> is there already a bug report or was it discussed somewhere else?
<asac> i am investigating
<asac> unsure why libfreebl3.so is installed in /usr/lib/firefox/ for edgy ... but not for dapper
<asac> any info on breezy?
<bapoumba> not from the forums asac
<joumetal> baikonur bug 88990 and bug 89054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88990 in firefox "evolution breaks with libnss update" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89054 in Ubuntu "evolution won't load after firefox upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89054
<tsmithe> but aren't they dupes of bug 56118?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56118 in evolution "Crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56118
<asac> tsmithe: yes and no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89058 in pyvtk (universe) "python-pyvtk does not install on site-packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89058
<tsmithe> it's the same issue, no?
<tsmithe> but just, well, later in time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89055 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89056 in qpsmtpd (universe) "In Feisty and Edgy initial configuration of qpsmtpd fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89057 in ubiquity (main) ""Installer crashed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89057
<Stemp> I'm not sure tsmithe, this bug was fixed by firefox (1.99+2.0b1+dfsg-1ubuntu2)
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> which surprises me
<tsmithe> well, that's the wrong work
<tsmithe> *word
<joumetal> Copying /usr/lib/firefox/libfreebl3.so to /usr/lib as reported on the forum seems to fix the problem.
<asac> tsmithe: firefox 2 probably introduced change that now landed on 1.5 branch
<asac> so it was discovered in 1.99
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> joumetal, i would never recommend that
<tsmithe> ldconfig as a hack is much better
<asac> tsmithe: actually the fix will be that way
<asac> e.g. just copy :)
<tsmithe> mrgh
<asac> you should copy .chk as well though
<asac> not just so
<tsmithe> ah well :P
<baikonur> joumetal: can you point me to the forum entry?
<tsmithe> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373449 is the thread...
<baikonur> thanks
<tsmithe> i'm unsure if there's another
<bapoumba> I've merged the ones I found tsmithe ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> i noticed
<bapoumba> Stemp has actually pointed a couple ones to me ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89062 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes when receiving animated emoticons [MSN] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89062
<asac> tsmithe: thanks for pushing info to forum users
<tsmithe> well, i've not done any posting, so don't thank me
<tsmithe> i spend less and less time on the forums these days
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89060 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "sshfs segfaults after seemingly random amount of time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89061 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89061
<seb128> asac: is the dapper firefox update breakage bug something happening with a special configuration or likely to happen for many people?
<Stemp> seb128 it seems to be affecting a lot of Dapper users on the forum
<tsmithe> seb128, i checked on the one user, reacocord (or whatever the nick was), and his apt-cache madison output didn't really show anything specailly. admittedly, he was on edgy
<tsmithe> s/specailly/extraordinary/
<asac> seb128: we should push asap
<asac> its just that libfreebl3.so did end up in /usr/lib/firefox/ and not in /usr/lib/libnss ... because mozilla switched the nss branch in this security update
<seb128> asac: right
<asac> its a minimal change
<ajmitch> asac: that doesn't sound like a small security update then
<asac> can you sponsor as pitti is not here anymore?
<asac> yes ... that happens if you push pull new orig tarballs
<asac> ajmitch: its bad practice, but if you want to release mozillas fast you have to do it
<asac> we don't do it for debian ... i backport patches there
<ajmitch> asac: I got told by someone working on FDS that it'd be nice if we used separate libnss/libnspr source packages (as fedora does, apparantly)
<asac> ajmitch: ok ... we should definitly consider this for feisty+1
<ajmitch> mainly so that they can upgrade them without having to upgrade all of firefox, etc :)
<asac> libnss is actually a independent product which even mozilla dev don't maintain
<asac> it has its own release cycles
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> but everything seems to want to bundle it
<asac> whatelse does ship libnss in source?
<ajmitch> thankfully FDS doesn't quite, unless you go & grab the tarballs from their site
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89063 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed during dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89064 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse crashes when encrypting and signing a png file from right click menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89064
<asac> i looked at package ... .chks are not properly copied for other so as well
<seb128> asac: what are you looking for?
<asac> i will leave that alone for this emergency update
<seb128> packages using the libnss from firefox?
<asac> seb128: the bug is clear
<asac> yes
<asac> those might break
<seb128> gaim
<seb128> oh, no, it was using gnutls until feisty
<asac> actually i am not looking for :) ... i just was wondering what packages ship it in their own sources by upstream.
<asac> hmmm
<ajmitch> looks like thunderbird does
<asac> wierd ... someon ehad this problem here
<asac> ajmitch: i mean ... not mozilla products ... mozilla ships everything as a copy :/
<ajmitch> it may be nice in future to have separate source packages for libnss/libnspr, if it's worth the hassle
<keescook> asac: I'm back from OSU, so if you need to roll out the changes, I'm available again.
<asac> ok
<ajmitch> ah yes, FDS used to be netscape code, hence the bundling
<asac> it is pretty minimal
<asac> currently running testbuild on dapper
<seb128> hi keescook
<keescook> hiya seb128
<asac> keescook: we had problems rolling dapper out
<ajmitch> hello keescook
<asac> because we use the same tarball in breezy
<keescook> hiya ajmitch
<asac> and didn't upload that for dapper
<asac> the idea is to use a different upstream version to fix this
<asac> i think we should do it to get this out as quickly as possible
<keescook> asac: yeah, the order is really odd.  basically, if the orig tar ball exists _now_, just make sure it's not listed in the .changes file.
<Stemp> what about the people affected by this bug in Edgy ?
<keescook> oh, a new .orig?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89065 in amarok (main) "amarok behaves poorly when trying to play mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89065
<asac> keescook: ah sorry
<asac> of course orig is already in archive
<asac> so should work
<asac> keescook: security updates are staged, right? are buildds more or less idle?
<keescook> asac: yes: staged, and yes, the security buildds are separate so they're currently idel
<keescook> *idle
<asac> nm
<asac> ... binary testbuild is already running
<asac> keescook: will ping you as soon as those are through and i know more :)
<asac> here or in some other channel?
<keescook> asac: here is fine, or just ping me privately too.  What's the ETA, roughly?
<asac> if all wents well ... in  35 min :) ... if you want to wait for breezy as well ... add another 30
<Stemp> asac I thought it was affecting edgy too ?
<asac> Stemp: i haven't got confirmation
<asac> on that
<Stemp> ok
<asac> and from what i see  the problem should not be there
<asac> its a regressin from 1.99 ... which now appears in latest 1.5 because mozilla decided to land latest nss on those branch as well
<Stemp> anyway on my Edgy up to date (security and backports) evolution is running fine
<bapoumba> here too (no backports)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89066 in Ubuntu "update to libnss3 ....1.5.0.10-0..... causes evolution to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89066
<Stemp> dup dup dup :D
<pochu> bdmurray: around?
<pochu> bdmurray: do you know when bughelper 0.1 will be released?
<pochu> It seems it's ready :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-02
<bdmurray> pochu: yes I am around. no, I don't.
<pochu> I suppose I should ask daniel :)
<bdmurray> pochu: 82449 seems to be in Spanish and the Babelfish translation is questionable.  Could you look at it?
<Stemp> pochu in spanish ? I though he was only taking care of czech ? did you change ? :D
<pochu> Stemp: I'm on my way to learn spanish :)
<pochu> bug 82449
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82449 in openoffice.org "the files is crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82449
<pochu> bdmurray: on it ;)
<bdmurray> I thought pochu was ubuntu-bugs translator
<pochu> bdmurray: I can create that team xD
<pochu> or you can assing me non-english bugs :)
<pochu> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89067 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV when trying to read rtsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89067
<pochu> bdmurray: what do you want, a _better_ translation?
<Stemp> I vote for it, pochu as the non-english translator for ubuntu-bugs
<bdmurray> +1
<pochu> +1
* pochu hugs pochu :)
<pochu> xD
<Stemp> Pochu you're appointed as the official bug translator, congratulations :D
<bdmurray> pochu: That'd be great and maybe a question about the version of OO.org they noticed it with.
<pochu> and maybe ubuntu version, and a corrupted file, and...
<pochu> :)
<asac> can someone reproduce gaim crash in dapper? i don't see any there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89068 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89068
<asac> baikonur: ping
<asac> baikonur: you are using gaim dapper, right?
<tsmithe> night all. asac; have fun :)
<asac> tsmithe: yeah
<tsmithe> hehe
<asac> n8
<asac> think i am almost through :)
<pochu> bdmurray: done :)
<baikonur> asac: yeah
<seb128> baikonur: what version of gaim?
<pochu> bdmurray: feel free to create the ubuntu-l10n-bugs and give it to me ;) and of course make it a bugteam of bugsquad, or ubuntu-qa ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88150 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88150
<seb128> are you sure you are not using a gaim 2.0beta version?
<asac> baikonur: what setup ?
<asac> baikonur: i have no problems here ... connecting jabber with use TLS if available
<baikonur> Version: 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10
<seb128> weird
<seb128> gaim uses gnutls on dapper
<baikonur> what do you mean with setup? if I do not do export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox/ gaim does not even start
<asac> baikonur: so what happens?
<asac> can you start?
<asac> hmm
<asac> interesting
<asac> i see evolution not starting here ... but gaim did start
<baikonur> as I said before "strace shows that gaim cannot load some libs (libfreebl3.so, libnssckbi.so - No such file or directory)"
<seb128> what gaim plugins are installed?
<asac> ok ... gaim has
<asac> /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-gnutls.so
<asac> /usr/lib/gaim/ssl-nss.so
<asac> /usr/lib/gaim/ssl.so
<asac> why does it choose the nss backend for you but gnutls for me?
<asac> maybe it depends on what type of account you have?
<asac> baikonur: what kind of accounts do you have?
<baikonur> jabber and icq
<asac> ok
* asac searching for icq id
<seb128> baikonur: gaim -d ?
<seb128> does it print anything useful?
<baikonur> I have gaim-encryption, gaim-otr and gaim-extendedprefs installed
<seb128> does it happen without gaim-encryption?
<asac> ok ... evolution 2.6.1 works now with proper installed libnss
<asac> i mean libfreebl3.sop
<asac> however i don't see a thing like libnssckbi.so
<asac> whats that?
<asac> < baikonur> as I said before "strace shows that gaim cannot load some libs (libfreebl3.so, libnssckbi.so - No
<asac>                   such file or directory)"
<baikonur> gaim-encryption: Initializing NSS without Gaim support
<baikonur> that's part of the gaim -d output
<asac> oh ... found it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89069 in ubiquity (main) "problem with time" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89069
<seb128> could you try without that package?
<asac> good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89070 in usplash (main) "Can't eject cdrom" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89070
<baikonur> seb128: deinstall gaim-encryption?
<seb128> yep
<asac> where do i get gaim-encryption?
<asac> ah universe i guess
<asac> hmmm
<Stemp> universe
<baikonur> seb128: ok, it works after deinstalling gaim-encryption
<asac> hmm i still dont get the libnssckbi.so thing
<baikonur> anything else I should do?
<asac> not atm :)
<asac> baikonur: your not on amd64?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89071 in firefox (main) "Can't allow sites for adding extensions" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89071
<asac> anyone knowns if is there a bug for the gaim crash ?
<baikonur> asac: no, x86
<asac> k ... could reproduce so all ok ... thanks you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89072 in totem (main) "Totem-mozilla don't ask to install codecs" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89072
<baikonur> I looked there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gaim/+bugs and there is nothing reported, but I'm not sure whether this is the right place to look for the bug report
<asac> hmm ... maybe look not only dapper
<asac> and firefox as well
<asac> people might be smart and submit to firefox
<baikonur> also I do not know which package actually has an error though I assume it is libnss3
<asac> yes libnss3 is the problem
<baikonur> then it wouldn't be correct to file a bug report for gaim, would it?
<asac> keescook: is it possible to disable a security update for a while? so no new updates are delivered?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89073 in openssl (main) "Won't build from source in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89074 in debconf (main) "dialog to ask nice value does not allow entering a value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89075 in libgnomeui (main) "[apport]  gnome_segv2 crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89077 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89076 in iriverter (multiverse) "dependencies are not corrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89078 in Ubuntu "No sound after installing ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89079 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89080 in Ubuntu "could not log in when screen timount and lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89080
<asac> anyone can reproduce bug 89023 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89023 in firefox "Update of Firefox disables PSM (not more SSL or saved passwords)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89023
<asac> on dapper it is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89081 in dict-foldoc (main) "dict-foldoc does not build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89081
<asac> i have no problem accessing those sites ... even with the version that has broken libnss for gaim/evolution
<pochu> asac: I think not too much people uses dapper here ;)
<pochu> at least not me :)
<zul> asac: I might be able to try tomorrow..
<asac> only with chroots you can become a bug hunt hero :)
<asac> zul: yeah ... probably too late. Hope the update rolls soon
<zul> ok
<pochu> asac: yeah, I should use them :) but till then... :(
<asac> would have liked to verify that it fixes this too ... but for me ssl sites work well
<asac> :)
<pochu> asac: if you are hurry, you will find somebody in #ubuntu :P
<asac> noone answers :)
<asac> too much content for those guys i guess
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I've also asked in ubuntu-motu
<ajmitch> -motu is one of the least likely places to find people running dapper
<asac> oh man
<asac> i hate this ... same as for debian... get technical people that run old stable versions to test something ... nearly impossible
* ajmitch has a dapper install, but it's a server
<pochu> ajmitch: xD
<pochu> sistpoty: heya :)
<pochu> asac: bug number?
<sistpoty> hi
<sistpoty> pochu: now I am ;)
<The_PHP_Jedi> I heard there is a Firefox https bug?
<pochu> don't want to search it :)
<asac> bug 89023
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89023 in firefox "Update of Firefox disables PSM (not more SSL or saved passwords)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89023
<asac> its only reported in dapper
<asac> i don't see it
<asac> but since we have a libnss regression for which we will roll an update, i would like to verify that too
<sistpoty> asac: give me a few minutes... will need to plugin my old box first ;)
<The_PHP_Jedi> well, I'm using FF 2.0
<asac> that has not the problem
<asac> only dapper
<The_PHP_Jedi> the bug is in FF 1.5
<The_PHP_Jedi> dapper == 6.10?
<asac> yes
<Stemp> no
<asac> aeh
<asac> no
<Stemp> 6.06 ;)
<asac> its in edgy?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm in edgy
<asac> ah :)
<The_PHP_Jedi> apparently not w/ Ff 2.0
<asac> yes i know that :)
<robitaille> asac:  I can't reproduce that firefox bug report...using Dapper and the new 1.5.0.10
<asac> hmmm ... and password save?
<asac> password autofill i guess
<robitaille> seem to work...let me try a few more tests
<asac> https sites work too, right?
<robitaille> hummm...interesting.
<asac> what?
<robitaille> I'm trying to login into https://fastmail.fm, and it works.  But the password is not saved
<sistpoty> grml... need to install 180Megs of updates first :/
<robitaille> nor the user name
<robitaille> let me find another https site to try
<baikonur> asac: I cannot reproduce the https part of 89023 either
<asac> but password?
<baikonur> no, I didn't try
<asac> hmmm on gmail it works for me
<pochu> sistpoty: can't you skip them?
<sistpoty> pochu: well, I'd rather dist-upgrade to all newer -security updates to get sane testing results
<sistpoty> (should take only 10 minutes or so)
<pochu> sistpoty: yeah, sounds reasonable :)
<baikonur> asac: login and password are saved and filled in automatically
<robitaille> must have been a "problem" with fastmail.fm.  I tried another web mail site I have access to work...it everything is fine.  I can login, it remembers my username/password, etc
<asac> hell ... why is that ... just a coincident ... and reporter has other problems?
<pochu> robitaille: did the page that fails work before the update?
<robitaille> pochu:  I don't remember.  I don't use fastmail that often...and normally I uses mozilla.org's Firefox
<asac> robitaille: are you asked if you want to remember password?
<asac> on fastmail?
<sredojevics> Hi, I have found two bug duplicates in launchpad. Those are #62500 and #75399 . Can someone with enough permissins mark them as duplicates?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89082 in dictclient (main) "efi-reader doesn't build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89083 in openscenegraph (universe) "[apport]  osglightpoint crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89085 in perl (main) "perl package's stub perl-doc defeats auto-apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89085
<asac> bug 62500 + bug 75399
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62500 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Missing firmware file dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75399 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "DVB-T doesn't working - fw missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75399
<pochu> sredojevics: you can do it, if you are registered in launchpad
<baikonur> robitaille: what do you have to do to use mozilla.org's firefox while the mozilla-firefox package is installed?
<robitaille> asac:  yes I asked fastmail to remember the password.
<asac> you use mozilla.org build?
<sredojevics> pochu: ok, I'll try
<robitaille> baikonur:  I'm a bit anal about Firefox security :) I'm too impatient and don't want to wait For Ubuntu developers to come with the updates packages
<asac> robitaille: so you don't need to test it
<asac> :)
<robitaille> asac:  I'm using Ubuntu's firefox to try to help you here.  Normally that's not the firefox binary I use
<asac> ah ... ok
<pochu> sredojevics: if you don't find it... you have an option on the left panel... mark as duplicate :)
<sredojevics> pochu: thanks, I am just logging in, that will help!
<pochu> sredojevics: sure ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88208 in debian-installer (main) "Fails to complete installation onto 2GB disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89084 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89084
<sredojevics> I thought only devs could do that
<baikonur> robitaille: so you don't have mozilla-firefox package installed then? because if I run mozilla.org's firefox on dapper the ubuntu version starts. you don't know what do I have to change ein /usr/bin/firefox in order to use both versions, do you?
<asac> I think you can just run ./firefox
<asac> if you are in the dir
<asac> if other instance is already running
<asac> that might open just another window
<asac> but if no firefox running
<asac> it should open mozilla.org i guess
<robitaille> baikonur: I put mozilla.org's firefox in /usr/local/bin.  That directory is ahead of /usr/bin in my $PATH.  Removing Ubuntu's firefox package is  a bit messy...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89086 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_context_get_cancellation() when resuming from suspend while not playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89086
<baikonur> asac: your right
<sredojevics> pochu: done :) launchpad has very nice interface, indeed, thanks again
<pochu> sredojevics: np ;)
<Stemp> Bye all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89087 in xchat (universe) "auto accept file transfers is selected by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89087
<sistpoty> asac: both accessing lp and storing passwords work fine for me with firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.1
<asac> do you psm?
<asac> can you try that?
<sistpoty> asac: what is psm?
<asac> e.g. setting up security device might make a difference
<asac> you can protect your saved passwords by a master password
<asac> don't know if you can unset it after
<asac> so if you don't like the idea to have a password, don't do it
<asac> or backup your .mozilla/ directory first
<asac> :)
<sistpoty> asac: it's just a testing box... I just rm -rf .firefox ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> try
<asac> preferences -> security
<asac> and there set master password
<asac> or something like that
<sistpoty> asac: still working flawless
<sistpoty> asac: maybe it's a problem with a specific extension?
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah ... its indeed probably just a coincident
<asac> and not related to wrong install dir for libfreebl3.so
<asac> i think we should not bother
<asac> at least its not reproducible for everyone
<sistpoty> yep
<asac> thanks a lot
<sistpoty> np
<asac> btw, we have a dedicated channel #ubuntu-mozillateam :)
<sistpoty> oh, nice to know :)
<pochu> asac: good luck with that!
<pochu> night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89088 in electricsheep (universe) "Doesn't run from gnome-screensaver properly" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89089 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash (mint linux 2.2 beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89090 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89091 in Ubuntu "dont know whats going on.  and  (they are wrong char!) cannot be inputted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89092 in network-manager (main) "Unable to connect to an open network, wlassistant can connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89093 in ubiquity (main) "Pressing [Back]  loses all previously configured partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89094 in ubiquity (main) "Installer 'Mount point:' dropdown selector becomes empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89095 in ubiquity (main) "Allows maximum partition size larger than free space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89096 in network-manager (main) "NM saves WEP key in GNOME keyring and requires additional password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89097 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird: drag&drog broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89098 in ubiquity (main) "Did not copy across contents of ~/Desktop/ during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89101 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "GDM login features 3 thin brown lines around right-hand edges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #88149 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 88104)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89099 in casper (main) "CD tray remains locked during request to "remove disc and press ENTER"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89102 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Visible tearing and off-by-one error on status bar during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89103 in exaile (universe) "Exhaile reports crash when it doesn't actually crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89104 in Ubuntu "NSIS Python error on Wubi Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89106 in Ubuntu "camel-WARNING **: Failed to initialize NSS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89107 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89108 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashes on program exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89110 in Ubuntu "Too Many Unresolved Bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89111 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89112 in openssl (main) "Huge number of valgrind warnings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89114 in Ubuntu "Firefox fails to report an error when print-to-file fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89115 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu (re)install crashed - didn't reformat partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89116 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89117 in pan (main) "pan crashed while deleting messages from a newsgroup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89119 in gcc-3.3 (main) "gcc-3.3_3.3.6 does not build, contradictory build-depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89122 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89120 in network-manager (main) "VPN Connection not added..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89121 in Ubuntu "totem-indexer crashed after I started amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89123 in gnome-panel (main) "Trash can disappeared after drag and drop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89124 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes on startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89125 in evolution (main) "The Application "evolution-2.6" has quit unexpectedly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89126 in e2fsprogs (main) "final installation screen went unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89128 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Disk & filesystems (mountconfig) mix hdc with others" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89129 in gnome-app-install (main) "crashes during update process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89130 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89132 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89133 in xen-source (universe) "Problem with blktap and LVM (device numbers)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89134 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when enabling scalix connector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89136 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89137 in evolution (main) "upgrade to firefox 1.5.0.10 breaks evolution nss" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89139 in chromium (universe) "game crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89138 in Ubuntu "USB Card Reader not working right with some cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89113 in hw-detect (main) "Synaptics Touchpad not detected (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89142 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in KIPC::sendMessageAll()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89140 in kde-systemsettings (main) "File association settings are not found under System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89141 in acpi-support (main) "fn f4 key no longer generates suspend with feisty on thinkpad t60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89143 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89148 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89148
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89149 in acpi-support (main) "Returning from hibernate doesn't start the INTERFACES (network) on Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89151 in kde-kdm-themes (universe) "Accessibility of a needless 2 key combination to log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89152 in Ubuntu "texlive-formats-extra fails to install: fmtutil: no info for format mltex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89153 in python-defaults (main) "using exaile / no sound then while closing it crashes due to pzthon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89154 in Ubuntu "The integrated camera don't works in the DELL XPS M1220" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89155 in Ubuntu "ali m5451 audio broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89156 in ubuntu-docs (main) "There is no mac-os-x.xml " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89157 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Add account type 'Google Talk'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89158 in ldaptor (universe) "[apport]  ldaptor-webui crashed with AttributeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89160 in Ubuntu "cannot get an HTTP response from some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89159 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89165 in amule (universe) "Amule doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89163 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot-gtk segfaulted when I pressed C-c C-k then C-g many times in w3m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89164 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox don`t play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89166 in Ubuntu "xview applications fail with XAllocID assertion failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89167 in Ubuntu "I cant install my webcam Labtec " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89168 in eog (main) "Add some photo-grid-print capabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89171 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89170 in Ubuntu "Shutdown causes the system to reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89172 in Ubuntu "Evolution crash on start after ubuntu update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89173 in gnochm (universe) "fall of the application during moving opened file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89174 in spampd (universe) "Bashism in /etc/init.d/spampd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89175 in Ubuntu "unsupported lightscribeApplications/lightscribe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89176 in libgksu (main) "fading in and out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89176
<oxygene_> what is best practice when reporting bugs like bug 89176? should i also upload the patch on launchpad or is linking to the upstream bug enough?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89176 in libgksu "fading in and out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89176
<christof-kr> sorry for renaming. just reinstalled xchat
<seb128> christof-kr: looking
<seb128> christof-kr: please attach the patch to launchpad with an explanation of what it's doing
<christof-kr> could you please tell why? I'd like to understand the workflow
<seb128> why not?
<christof-kr> is it easier for ubuntu maintainers to find all information in one place or what is the reason?
<seb128> we can do query on bugs with a patch
<seb128> and those are most likely to be reviewed
<seb128> when they are in the middle of thousand of other desktops bug it might stay ignored for some time
<christof-kr> should i explain the implementation issues or just describe what it does semantically?
<seb128> we have thousand of desktop bugs and few people working on them, there is no way to look at everything quickly
<seb128> the comment you made upstream should be enough
<christof-kr> ok
<seb128> just add the patch to launchpad so it's listed on a "bugs with patch" queyr
<seb128> query
<christof-kr> i suspected that the maintainers have a "bugs with patch" search but i wanted to know =)
<christof-kr> because i could also imagine that someone could dislike the redundancy... you never know
<seb128> that's not likely
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89178 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! during vt switch between two X servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89180 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89180
<seb128> people don't like patchs not forwarded upstream usually
<seb128> I don't think somebody complained about patches attached to the distro bug tracker
<christof-kr> good to know. I'm just a user (TM).
<christof-kr> thanks for your explanations. I've attached the patches along with some explanations on LP
<seb128> np, thank you for the patches work
<seb128> I'm sure mvo will be happy to look at them ;)
<mvo> me? happy?
<christof-kr> hehe
<christof-kr> no fear, the patches are just tiny ones =)
<mvo> aha, patches sounds good!
<christof-kr> stop motivating me. I should be learning for exams right now!
<mvo> christof-kr: what patches exactly?
<mvo> :)
<christof-kr> bug 89176
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89176 in libgksu "fading in and out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89176
* mvo checks
<mvo> I was sure I fixed the multi-monitor thing ./ oh well
<mvo> christof-kr: patches look good! I will do some testing and then they will most likely go in very soon
<christof-kr> in contrast to gnome-session, gksu is fading back in
<seb128> what do you mean?
<christof-kr> i hope all this code will be obsoleted by some nice compositing soon. and by nice compositing I don't mean wobbly windows :)
<seb128> it should be possible to do nice compositing already
<mvo> christof-kr: there is a branch for this already in upstream svn, but I haven't tested this
<seb128> there is some apps using that already
<christof-kr> using which wm?
<seb128> doesn't matter
<christof-kr> great
<seb128> things like the volume popup thingy look if a composite manager is running
<christof-kr> i don't like compiz or beryl. its a pain in the back
<seb128> and if they do they use cairo to draw the window and use composite
* mvo has a patch for notifcation-daemon for this too somewhere
<christof-kr> they don't handle multimonitor well
<christof-kr> am i wrong or was compositing development given up with metacity?
<christof-kr> i'd like to keep using metacity and have fading effects etc. done by compositing
<seb128> you are wrong
<seb128> upstream did some work on that during this cycle
<seb128> you can try to rebuild it with libcm
<seb128> that's a runtime option
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89181 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Microphone input doesn't work on Dell XPS m1210" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89181
<christof-kr> seb128: i was googling on it and found a comment claiming that it was abandoned because there's so much work on compiz or beryl but maybe this was just an incorrect statement
<seb128> they decided it was easier to write compiz than to modify metacity
<christof-kr> however, i tried using metacity with libcm and turning compositing on in gconf, but that just gave me a blue screen with some shadows (nvidia binary drivers)
<seb128> and it's likely they will not do crazy effect
<seb128> composite and some basic things would be nice though
<christof-kr> i don't need crazy effects. but compositing can be used for improving workflow too (wobbly windows does _not_ improve workflow)
<christof-kr> yup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89161 in gnome-osd (universe) "Gnome osd event bridge crashes almost every day" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89182 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn no window borders/resize/minimize dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89162 in Ubuntu "Gnome NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 reports "no network connection" (connection is working)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89184 in Ubuntu "systemsettings crash when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89184
<cypher1> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hi cypher1
<cypher1> dholbach: for bughelper 0.1 release, should we fix bug 84903 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84903 in bughelper "bugnumbers --stats doesn't work as expected with -U, -m and -f" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84903
<dholbach> cypher1: ask on the bug report
<dholbach> cypher1: thekorn might have some ideas about that
<dholbach> he wrote that part of the code iirc
<cypher1> dholbach: ok
<cypher1> dholbach: imho it should be fixed
<dholbach> ok, point that out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89185 in evolution (main) "Evolution was closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89187 in aspell-en (main) "Aspell autobuild fails (en) during alternate install of Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89187
<pochu> morning :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89189 in gedit (main) "No text in save/dialog boxes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89188 in rosetta "Please, add a "search" funcion in the templates (dup-of: 44)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89190 in linux-meta (main) "feisty kernel 2.6.20-* doesnt boot on ASUS M300N notebook and some other model" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89191 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89192 in comix (universe) "[apport]  comix crashed with KeyError in refresh_image()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89193 in Ubuntu "A crash warning appereared." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89193
<finalbeta> bug 82776
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82776 in wine "NoDesktopFile:  winecfg" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82776
<fernando> hey all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89195 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89196 in Ubuntu "Bug-buddy uninstalls when evolution is removed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89197 in sylpheed-claws (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync sylpheed-claws (1.0.5-5.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89198 in mono (main) "beagle crashed during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89198
<xerxas> seb128,  ?
<xerxas> you there ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89200 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes if i want to see the properties of a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89201 in evolution (main) "Evolution  shows only partially German identifiers [Ubuntu 7.04 Herd4] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89202 in php-clamavlib (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync php-clamavlib (0.12a-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89199 in mysql-admin (universe) "User admin & Restore both crash or lockup Mysql Admin." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89203 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Herd4 in VMWare ends in installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89204 in firefox (main) "Crash at Seemingly Random Time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89205 in rdiff-backup (main) "[crash]  assert self.conn is Globals.local_connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89209 in nautilus (main) "nautilus modifies .desktop files when viewing properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89206 in nautilus (main) "Double-clicking an URL-.desktop file in nautilus doesn't use preferred browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89207 in dpkg (main) "Undeclared bashism in dpkg.postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89208 in clamav (universe) "[UVF exception]  Merge clamav 0.90.1-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89208
<seb128> xerxas: pong
<xerxas> seb128,  I read your blog entry from yesterday
<xerxas> what package is currently being work on ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89210 in k3d (universe) "[apport]  k3d-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89211 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Monitor & Display (in System Settings) is always crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89211
<seb128> xerxas: still gnome-utils
<xerxas>  ok
<seb128> xerxas: you want to join? ;)
<xerxas> maybe :)
<seb128> interested to bug triage? valgrind? patch writting? ;)
<xerxas> bug triage
<xerxas> yes
<xerxas> valgrind, never used it, writting patch, i'll add new bugs with my level of c :)
<seb128> ok, cool
<seb128> if you have any question feel free to ask ;)
<hggdh> seb128: what is pending on gnome-utils?
<xerxas> seb128,  no problem
<seb128> hggdh: what do you mean? We have "desktop package cleanup" days, today's on gnome-utils, we clean up the bug list, run the applications with valgrind, try programs to note what would be nice to change for feisty, etc
<hggdh> seb128: yes - sorry for my ignorance --, but where can I find what is pending work so I can help?
<seb128> hggdh: any help is welcome, triaging bugs, forward bugs which need to be forwarded, clean old Needs Info, write patches for bugs you would like to get fixed for feisty, etc ;)
<xerxas> seb128,  #34492 , can I recommand to use libguniqueapp to fix that ? should I comment on launchpad or in gnome's bugzilla ?
<xerxas> #34492
<xerxas> bug 34492
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34492 in gnome-utils "keybindings-properties: DoS by screenshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34492
<seb128> hggdh: what you already did on desktop bugs is useful, you can keep doing triage if you like ;)
<xerxas> I don't see a reason for having two instance of gnome-screenshot running at the same time, for the same user, on the same desktop
<seb128> xerxas: rather in GNOME bugzilla if you have an account there
<xerxas> I have one
<xerxas> do you think using libguniqueapp would be a good solution ?
<seb128> xerxas: yep, it looks like a good idea
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> maybe I can try to do a patch :)
<hggdh> seb128: triage and bugs affecting AMD64, np (all my machines are X86_64). Patches... I usually do not have the time to invest, with the evolution one being the exception (but it was rather simple). If you need retraces I can get them, also some valgrind runs
<seb128> hggdh: ok, excellent, I'll let you know ;)
<hggdh> dacord
<xerxas> seb128,  feisty does have a libguniqueapp ?
<xerxas> right ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's on my list of things to package though
<xerxas> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89213 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89213
<baikonur> hi
<baikonur> asac: with the new update https is broken in firefox
<baikonur> on dapper I get "Unexpected response from server - Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server." after today's update
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89214 in Ubuntu "please sync package mutt-ng from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89215 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashed resizing firefox window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89216 in Ubuntu "915resolution is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89216
<asac> strange
<asac> baikonur: the original reporter confirmed that its gone
<asac> baikonur: and i can't see it too (but i never was able to reproduce)
<asac> baikonur: maybe you need to restart firefox properly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89217 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89218 in apache2 (main) "apache2 should bring in apache2-mpm-prefork by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89218
<baikonur> any idea how to investigate this further?
<asac> be sure that firefox has properly restarted after upgrade
<baikonur> I'll check :-)
<asac> killall firefox-bin
<asac> then look if there is still a firefox-bin process running
<asac> ps -aef | grep firefox
<asac> et al
<asac> you know :)
<baikonur> ok, problem's gone, I'm sorry :-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89219 in Ubuntu "Switching back to an user account needs no password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89220 in onboard (main) "[apport]  run-settings.py crashed with  SyntaxError in run_script()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89221 in firefox (main) "Can't use https after firefox 1.5.0.10 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89221
<pochu> asac: isn't that bug fixed? ^^
<asac> pochu: probably didn't restart ... i guess thats why it popped up in first place
<asac> restart firefox
<asac> we could never reproduce it
<asac> so people keep ffox running ... lib gets moved ... security breaks
<pochu> asac: doesn't a notify appear when you update firefox?
<asac> in dapper?
<pochu> maybe not in dapper, cannot remmember
<pochu> asac: at least in feisty I have it :P
<asac> i don't think so ... its probably pretty bleeding feature
<pochu> oh, ok :)
<asac> anyway .... maybe worth to tell him :) and get confirm
<asac> pochu: read above a few lines
<asac> baikonur had this problem
<asac> and restarting helped :)
<pochu> asac: yeah, I read it ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89222 in compiz (main) "compiz only draws part of screen width, leaves ghosts in remaining area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89222
<hggdh> bug # 89223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89224 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89223 in gnome-utils (main) "baobab displays wrong totals after scanning FS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89226 in tracker (universe) "Please sync tracker 0.5.4-4 from debian unstable main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89227 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV when viewing Realmedia Strem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89225 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89228 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cd drive not detected on DG965RY (965 express chipset)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89228
<bddebian> Boo
<fernando__> dholbach: are you power on your turbo mode? hehehe many bugs changes =)
<dholbach> fernando__: i just thought it'd be a good idea to check the telepathy bug reports again
<dholbach> :)
<fernando> dholbach: =) right
* fernando lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89229 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty herd4]  network : still problems with roaming mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89230 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel-screenshot crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89231 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89233 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "restricted-extras should pop up a notification to restart Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89235 in gnome-terminal (main) "can no longer jump words with CTRL-arrow in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89236 in firefox (main) "[@gtk_style_realize] [nsFilePicker::Show]  Firefox Crash (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89237 in bins (universe) "bins doesn't find template files nor its locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89238 in gnome-applets (main) "Invest applet is unconfigurable and doesn't respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89239 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ZeroDivisionError in on_quotes_update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89240 in realplayer (multiverse) "realplayer crashes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89241 in apt (main) "Have 'sources.list' contain commented out dbgsym archive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89242 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89243 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ValueError in parse_yahoo_csv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89244 in multisync (universe) "[apport]  multisync crashed with SIGSEGV in irmc_obex_connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89245 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness-applet does not move slider when hardware keys used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89246 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89248 in Ubuntu "screen resolution !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89247 in gnome-power-manager (main) "sound volume keys do not work if brightness-slider is dropped down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89249 in Ubuntu "I was using the app in the background when gnome-panel kicked the bucket.  It does this every now and then since I upgraded to Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89252 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89253 in debsums (universe) "debsums is broken in dapper (Reading from filehandle failed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89254 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__() (dup-of: 86636)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89255 in firefox (main) "Crash when I go to a other program (Anjuta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89255
<cypher1> dholbach, i guess the importance of bug 89250 as high. Can you please change it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89250 in bughelper "-m and -f filter is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89250
<cypher1> thekorn, nice catch of bug 89250 :)
<dholbach> cypher1: everybody in the bughelper-dev team can set it
<dholbach> cypher1: what is your launchpad ID?
<cypher1> dholbach, ppadman
<dholbach> alrighty
<cypher1> dholbach, it was locked for me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89256 in epiphany-browser (main) "no focus on location bar after opening new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89257 in conglomerate (universe) "conglomerate uninstall script broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89257
<dholbach> cypher1: added you to the team
<thekorn> cypher1: will be fixed soon.
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks!
<cypher1> dholbach, i marked it as "High" and milestone "0.1"
<dholbach> ok cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89258 in bootchart (main) "Purging bootchart leaves stuff behind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89259 in Ubuntu "Desktop crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89259
<dholbach> cypher1: it does not matter much, but "critical" is a bit much
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> you changed it afterwards
<dholbach> okok
* dholbach shuts up :)
<dholbach> sorry for the noise
<cypher1> dholbach, yes i realized it.. i guess critical means even basic feature is gone, right ? :)
<dholbach> everything breaks, world has stopped turning
<cypher1> dholbach, is there any specific date for the 0.1 release ?
<dholbach> no, but we want to fix that bug and update the docs/manpages again
<dholbach> after that we're good to go
<cypher1> dholbach, yes
<cypher1> dholbach, ok
<cypher1> thekorn, is bug 84903 is fixed already ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84903 in bughelper "bugnumbers --stats doesn't work as expected with -U, -m and -f" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89261 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Notify user of other tty's when locking screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89262 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89262
<thekorn> cypher1: well...
<thekorn> cypher1: i will fix it sonn with the help of the BugInfo-class
<cypher1> thekorn, i can help you on it if you like :)
<thekorn> cypher1: thanks alot, it basiclly works, but i have some problems with -f in some cases
<cypher1> thekorn, ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89263 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic is not shown in system tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89264 in language-selector (main) ""Language support is not installed completely" dialogue wants to install obselete package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89265 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89265
<CarlFK> run ff - see "Welcome to Ubuntu 6.10, Edgy Eft!"  shouldn't that be 7.4 or 5?
<cypher1> CarlFK, did you upgrade or install freshly ?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> install
<CarlFK> (sorry)
<CarlFK> fresh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89267 in firefox (main) "system was running with high cpu usage as I was doing other things, whilst using firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89268 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Description says BETA, but driver is STABLE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89266 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89266
<cypher1> CarlFK, what does lsb_release -r says ?
<CarlFK> juser@e18:~$ lsb_release -r
<CarlFK> Release:        6.10
<CarlFK> oh wait...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89269 in acpi-support (main) "power.sh: wrong laptop_mode activation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89269
<CarlFK> fiesty is +1
<CarlFK> too many boxes around here
<cypher1> CarlFK, ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89270 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Does not display russian names on ntfs drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89270
<thekorn> cypher1: I have released a patch for 89250
<cypher1> thekorn, thanks !..
<Rotund> Is it possible for a "normal person" to confirm a bug in Ubuntu?
<cypher1> thekorn, but you will need to contact dholbach or someone else to merge your patch to mainline
<bdmurray> Rotund: yes
<Rotund> bdmurray, how?  I want to confirm 23250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89271 in recordmydesktop (universe) "Se colg al codificar el video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89272 in 915resolution (universe) "Weird graphics are displayed on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89272
<Rotund> I mean 89182
<Rotund> bug 89182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89182 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn no window borders/resize/minimize dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89182
<bdmurray> Rotund: Click on the package it affects.  In this case Ubuntu.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89273 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89273
<Rotund> thanks.  Please tell me that's more obvious w/ the new UI
<bdmurray> However, this looks like an issue with beryl which isn't provided in the official Ubuntu repos.
<bdmurray> eh, I take that back
<Rotund> compiz
<bdmurray> Yeah, I see that now.
<bdmurray> Rotund: in which case assigning it to the appropriate package, not Ubuntu, would be helpful.
<Rotund> probably no chance of getting the new NVIDIA drivers in Feisty, right?
<thekorn> cypher1: yeah, will do, thanks, bye!
<cypher1> thekorn, bye
<Rotund> okay.  tagged against desktop-effects
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<pochu> Rotund: I think that's a compiz issue, not a desktop-effects one :)
<yuriy> hi all
<yuriy> who wants to help plan a hug day :)
<Rotund> pochu: not sure.  I don't know who's supposed to actually launch the decorator
<Rotund> does desktop effects launch compiz that should launch the decorator?
<pochu> hey yuriy
<yuriy> hi pochu
<pochu> Rotund: yeah, but the problem is in compiz. Desktop-effects launch compiz well :)
<pochu> Rotund: btw, that has already been reported
<Rotund> pochu: Is compiz supposed to launch the decorator or is desktop-effects?
<Rotund> I am just running through the new bugs.  mostly asking for more info if needed
<seb128> Rotund: /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins gconf key
<seb128> Rotund: it has to list "decorator"
<seb128> "decoration"
<pochu> Rotund: so compiz :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89275 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg crashes after dist-upgrade (nvidia)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89275
<pochu> Rotund: that's fine, keep the good work ;)
<Rotund> seb128, decorator or decoration?  cuz I have decoration already in there
<seb128> decoration
<Rotund> okay... doesn't work
<seb128> Rotund: do you have compiz-gtk installed?
<Rotund> I thought the decoration was just to allow for decorations? or should it launch the decorator too?
<seb128> the decorator needs to run
<Rotund> seb128, yes I have it installed.  if I launch gtk-window-decorator manually it works.
<seb128> compiz starts it for you
<Rotund> hmmm... it isn't =)
<seb128> does it work if you run "compiz --replace gconf"?
<Rotund> seb128, it crashes then
<Rotund> I don't think it likes switching from beryl to compiz on the fly
<Rotund> the beryl-manager is nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89276 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89277 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89277
<Rotund> hmm.  I want to make an installer/setup for pulseaudio.
<Rotund> Something to just help set it all up right out of the box
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89280 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89278 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89279 in Ubuntu "Feisty install does not boot from hard disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89279
<Rotund> grrr
<Rotund> boot that guy
<Rotund> hey... you stayed
<Rotund> hi ryanakca
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89281 in fastjar (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89283 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89282 in beryl-manager (universe) "Paint, java Applet - beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89284 in update-manager (main) "group items with the same changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89284
<cypher1> pochu, hi
<pochu> heya cypher1 :)
<cypher1> i was looking at bug 88719
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88719 in bughelper "Completely support tags" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88719
<cypher1> pochu, i guess one's expectation of that fix will be like , has tags "commandline & documentation" but not "attachment" etc right
<cypher1> pochu, or will it be just a tag and no tag support
<pochu> cypher1: I think the first, but I don't mind :) that's asac who wants that, so, asac: WDYT?
<cypher1> wdyt ?
<cypher1> ok got it
<cypher1> yes i also think the first :)
<pochu> cypher1: personally, I'm fine with has tags
<cypher1> are the tags are predefined
<pochu> cypher1: I think I won't use the option --without-tag
<cypher1> ok
<pochu> cypher1: but that's a good feature :)
<pochu> though I don't know how to implement it :)
<cypher1> pochu, but are the tags are predefined ?
<pochu> cypher1: I'm not sure if I've understood your question
<cypher1> pochu, can commandline issues can be "commandline", "kommandline", "command line option" etc ?
<cypher1> pochu, or is it just "commandline" as i can see in one bug
<pochu> cypher1: I think the second
<cypher1> pochu, ok so its like a dropdown :)
<pochu> cypher1: for example, for tags in ubuntu bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<pochu> cypher1: a filter :)
<pochu> don't know if it's the same :)
<cypher1> pochu, ok :)
<pochu> :)
<cypher1> does bughelper needs clue files as a mandatory ??
<cypher1> bughelper -p evolution gives me nothing
<bdmurray> cypher1: yes you would need a clue file for that
<bdmurray> you can create one with bugxml
<cypher1> bdmurray, ok thanks !
<pochu> bdmurray: that's new, isn't it?
<bdmurray> cypher1: you can read more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/writing-clue-files
<pochu> bdmurray: some time you didn't need a clue :)
<cypher1> bdmurray, ok!
<bdmurray> pochu: some clues are included already but I don't think there is one for evolution yet
<cypher1> pochu, yes i hoped that was the default behaviour.. like a global clue file for everything.. people can fine tune if they want
<bdmurray> cypher1: you can use -H to use all clue files
<pochu> cypher1: I think some time ago (maybe rev~40, more or less) I did "bughelper -p listen" and it worked
<bdmurray> but use the ubiquity clue file again compiz wouldn't be that helpful
<pochu> and with amule
<pochu> and I don't think we had clues for that
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89285 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89285
<bdmurray> However, using -H against bugs w/o a package is quite helpful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89287 in Ubuntu "feisty herd 4 lets me eject livecd on powerbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89286 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel Panic during boot with 2.6.15-28" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89289 in xorg (main) "Wrong resolution on initial install - Radeon 9600 Laptop LCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89290 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-legacy driver crashes xorg on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89291 in kdebluetooth (main) "Kubuntu Feisty does not ask for bluetooth pin. Pinhelpers seem not to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89292 in Ubuntu "Asturian language is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89293 in compiz (main) "Compiz & nVidia not working." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89294 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89295 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet won't automatically connected to a DHCP wired network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89298 in audacity (universe) "feisty is deaf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89299 in Ubuntu "Cannot set up printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89297 in Ubuntu "messages spammed with USB disconnect / detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89300 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89302 in totem (main) "Codec auto-download not working when movie has external subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89301 in kdebase (main) "Incorrect language used when downloading .tar.* files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89303 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness-applet lows brightness one notch when clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89304 in Ubuntu "mozilla firefox crashes on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89305 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes during file transfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89306 in Ubuntu "Install Application Hang at Step 2 of 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89308 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "buffer leak in outputfilter" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89310 in gnome-icon-theme (main) "dangling symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89309 in Ubuntu "Multiple "Legal?"-Question in Auto-Codec-Installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89311 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89312 in kdenetwork (main) "Mouse is not working after screen saver and Krdc " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89313 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89314 in upstart (main) "serial consoles not properly migrated from inittab to event.d" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89315 in lockfile-progs (universe) "installs 6 binaries where 2 would suffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89316 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89317 in aptoncd (main) "Inverso de icone ao selecionar o pacote listado " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89318 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer crashes while ripping to ogg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89319 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed while accessing applications menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89320 in aptoncd (main) "Nova imagem sobrescreve a anterior salva na mesma pasta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89321 in firefox (main) "firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89322 in dict-zu (main) "aspell-zu is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89322
<pochu> lol
<pochu> nice title, firefox
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-03
<tokj> it's very detailed and specific
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89324 in Ubuntu "Bootsplash doesn't work on Radeon 7000/VE (RV100 QY) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89325 in aptoncd (main) "Retorna ao inicio se no houver permisso para salvar na pasta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89326 in gnome-menus (main) "gnome menue entries gone after reinstalling apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89328 in Ubuntu "kernel-2.6.20-9 breaks HDA Nvidia audio" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89329 in gnome-common (main) "gnome-autogen.sh does not support automake-1.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89330 in clamcour (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync clamcour (0.2.2-1.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89334 in slocate (main) "slocate doesn't install cronjob" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #36809 in checksecurity (main) "logout causes login to active user" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89332 in bzr-gtk (universe) "Missing depends for bzr-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #42437 in Ubuntu "can not connect my iRiver ifp-899" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #42686 in rhythmbox (main) "audioscrobbler password saved configuration file" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89336 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "[Feisty]  OpenOffice 2.0 Base crashes when calling for the first time an existing database file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89337 in Ubuntu "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89338 in hal (main) "[Feisty]  Creative Zen MicroPhoto detected as a camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89340 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89340
<zul_> #89133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89341 in griffith (universe) "Griffith uninstallable in Feisty due to dependency conflicts" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89342 in gnome-sudoku "GNOME sudoku menu entry's tooltip is not phrased as a verb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89344 in hplip (main) "hplip doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63983 in dillo (universe) "Dillo SSL Support is immature" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65765 in gnome-system-tools (main) "/etc/gnome-system-tools/network/profiles.xml is world readable" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74056 in xorg (main) "Viewing certain binary data cause the xorg server to die a horrible, flaming death" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74056
<bdmurray> pochu: ping
<pochu> bdmurray: pong :)
<pochu> bdmurray: buenas noches ;)
<bdmurray> bug 89325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89325 in aptoncd "Retorna ao inicio se no houver permisso para salvar na pasta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89325
<pochu> bdmurray: I'll do my best
<bdmurray> since you are the official translator. ;)
<pochu> I would be that's portuguese :)
<pochu> bdmurray: hehe
<pochu> bdmurray: give it on my hands :)
<bdmurray> I couldn't even tell you what language it is.
<pochu> bdmurray: I may translate it, even if I don't know any portuguese, bucouse portuguese, italian, spanish, and even french are a little similar
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89345 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89345
<pochu> bdmurray: done :)
* pochu should think about joining the l10n-pt team :D
<pochu> bdmurray: seriously, don't hesitate in ping me to do these kind of things, this is funny :)
<Stemp> well in fact pochu, as the official translator you should join all the l10n teams ;)
<pochu> Stemp: yeah, you're right :)
<pochu> or I can create the ubuntu-l10n team, then invite all the ubuntu-l10n-* teams, then become the owner and adminstrator of all of them, and then done a coup d'tat
<pochu> hehehe
<pochu> :)
<Stemp> :D
<hggdh> pochu: yes, that's portuguese, and it seems brazilian
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89346 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete: jabber starts up slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89346
<pochu> hggdh: are you portuguese?
<bdmurray> bug 89320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89320 in aptoncd "Nova imagem sobrescreve a anterior salva na mesma pasta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89320
<pochu> bdmurray: sorry, I forgot to translate the title :)
<pochu> give me a moment ;)
<hggdh> pochu: from my father's side, yes
<bdmurray> that's a different bug
<pochu> bdmurray: oh, more work :)
<bdmurray> The same person though
<hggdh> says "new image overwrites previous saved on same file(?)
<pochu> hggdh: pasta is folder ;)
<pochu> I had to search it on the dictionary with the other report :)
<hggdh> pochu: ah well. almost right
<pochu> bdmurray: Bug #89320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89320 in aptoncd "New image overwrites the previously saved  in the same folder" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89320
<bdmurray> cool, thanks
<pochu> bdmurray: any other? :)
<bdmurray> bug 89317
<hggdh> bdmurray: good work, sir
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89317 in aptoncd "Inverso de icone ao selecionar o pacote listado " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89317
<pochu> bdmurray: same reporter?
<pochu> bdmurray: #89317 is already translated :P
<pochu> well, I leave you guys with your portuguese bugs :P
<pochu> good luck and good night!
<bdmurray> pochu: good night
<hggdh> pochu: g'night
<bdmurray> bug e-mail is slow I don't think I had the newest comments yet
<hggdh> agree. ubugtu also takes a while to post it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89347 in Ubuntu "Kernel NULL pointer dereference when running rtorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89348 in Ubuntu "some installed games have bad command string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89349 in firefox "onchange handlers do not work for textareas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89350 in Ubuntu "will not install on hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89351 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89352 in gimp (main) "open file dialog crashes when you have moved images out of the last directory files were opened from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89353 in gnome-chess (universe) "no menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89354 in gnome-chess (universe) "doesn't respect layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89356 in Baltix (main) "Lines with string "unknown" in second and/or third column should be removed from /lib/discover/pci.lst " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89357 in ubiquity (main) "Editing partitions is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89357
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89358 in beagle (main) "Several programs in beagle do not have man pages." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89359 in acr38 (universe) "Please sync 1.7.9-2 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89361 in Ubuntu "Screen goes black after selecting kubuntu in grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89362 in linux-meta (main) "system locking up (forcing a hard reboot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89363 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes during start-up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89364 in apache (universe) "Apache2 default site contains only the words "It works!"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89365 in alsa-driver (main) "no sound on Asus F3J notebook (dup-of: 63228)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89274 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "dpkg: error processing f-prot-installer (--configure):" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89366 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs scripts kill initial "coldplug" udev processing before devices needed for root filesystem are loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89367 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89368 in mozilla (universe) "mozilla crashes with 5 tabs open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89369 in Ubuntu "With "desktop effects" enabled, every other terminal window fails to draw text." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89370 in Ubuntu "With "desktop effects" enabled, auto scroll in firefox leaves tracers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89372 in Ubuntu "With "desktop effects" enabled, moved windows will occasionally leave artifacts behind." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89374 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89377 in irssi (main) "Infinite loop in irssi converting to ISO-2022-JP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89378 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89379 in firefox (main) "Changing between tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89380 in Ubuntu "7.04 herd 5 liveCD will not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89381 in firefox (main) "File Upload dialog has no preview for images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89382 in Ubuntu "gnome-network-manager didn't connect to wirless network automatically if I have choosed "autologin"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89383 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89384 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_buddy_icon_get_scale_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89385 in adept (main) "Adept crashed when accepting java6 licence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89387 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when copying a web link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89386 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade unexpected abort" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89389 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89391 in compiz (main) "Glade3 isn't displayed with Compiz enabled " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89393 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89394 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89395 in basket (universe) "basket crashed on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89396 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome-audio-profiles-properties will not allow edit window to be selected until parent window closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89397 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89398 in Ubuntu "6.06 in 7.04 disc tree" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89399 in kvm (universe) "kvm update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89400 in Ubuntu "key cntrl doesn't work in xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89401 in centericq (universe) "centericq crashes while resizing the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89402 in speedcrunch (main) "[apport]  speedcrunch crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89403 in gcj-4.1 "gij bus errors on hppa-linux" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89405 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89406 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  Network Manager icon doesn't show connection activity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89407 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gcj-dbtool segfaults on hppa-linux" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89408 in gcj-4.1 "gcj-dbtool segfaults on hppa-linux" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89409 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89410 in Ubuntu "Downloaded live cd will not boot after message - pci failed to load memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89411 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while I was browsing on the net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89411
<DarkMageZ> are we still rejecting beryl bugs and telling them to bug the beryl project people about them?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89412 in Ubuntu "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89413 in hplip (main) "hp-toolbox missing dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89413
<TrioTorus> It looks like this long reported bug isn't assigned for feisty: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/38336
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38336 in wacom-tools "Lack of support for hotplugging and Dapper kernel" [High,Confirmed] 
<TrioTorus> the package badly needs a driver update, but what can I do to include it in Feisty?
<TrioTorus> or would it no longer be accepted?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89414 in Ubuntu "[Feisty Herd5]  Installation problem with "Migrate Documents and Settings"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89415 in xarchiver (main) "Zip crashed at 2 GB size when compressing a big folder in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89416 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89418 in debian-installer (main) "Partition Setup Bug in Alternative Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89417 in squashfs (main) "unsquashfs in Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy" doesn't care about setuid/setgid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89419 in gbackground (universe) "No good way to daemonize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89420 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed - after browsing 50 pictures from MSN Picture History" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89421 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  run button's text and icon not centered in run application dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89424 in xrgb (main) "file "owned" by x11-common included (dup-of: 89425)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89425 in xorg (main) "Failed to install, conflicting files in xrgb" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89426 in Ubuntu "switching to 'UNIX' time crashes session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89427 in linux-meta (main) "[feisty]  intel C2D macbook does not boot 2.6.20-9-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89422 in firefox (main) "firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89423 in xpenguins (universe) "gnome-applet freezes when i add xpenguins applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89428 in Ubuntu "[feisty kubuntu]  kde doesnt save file view for 2nd tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89429 in network-manager (main) "network-admin is emty after installing network-manager-vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89430 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89431 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Enable voip (audio/video talk) support in gossip-telepathy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89432 in update-manager (main) ""update-manager -c" wont work for upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89433 in kde-guidance (main) "Crash-handler reports this at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89435 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[time-admin]  There is a blank entry in NTP servers list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89434 in xorg (main) "Wrong display resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89437 in Ubuntu "Busy Box V1.1.3 message on Ubuntu Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89438 in gnome-blog (universe) "Character encoding does not work fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89440 in Ubuntu "Scroll/Progress bar problem on Ubuntu Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89439 in update-manager (main) "Crash while trying to view changelog (Unhandled exception ... MyCache.get_changelog )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89441 in Ubuntu "Navigating back on a site where a .rm plugin was employed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89442 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89443 in Ubuntu "Feisty CD will not eject after installing Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89444 in Ubuntu "Edgy problem with USB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89445 in Ubuntu "Like listing menu items better - Feisty Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89446 in Ubuntu "Icons in Ubuntu logo panel are dim - Feisty Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89447 in compiz (main) "'desktop effects' crashed when clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89448 in vino (main) "[feisty]  remote desktop (vino-preferences) entry is missing in the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89449 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed with SIGSEGV when trying to rename a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89450 in Ubuntu "Untranslated Synaptic in Edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89451 in dropbear (universe) "[UVF exception] [Sync Request]  Sync dropbear (0.49-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89452 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver fails with non-Latin keyboard driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89452
<stgraber> bug flood today
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89453 in kdebase (main) "kde freezes trying to switch user with dualhead setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89454 in Ubuntu "No Sound after first install of Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89455 in tomboy (main) "[feisty]  tomboy gnome panel applet crashes if tomboy open in notification area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89456 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in fread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89457 in sbackup "Restore file from remote backup downloads whole backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89458 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed when trying to put in mountpoint in partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89459 in Ubuntu "resizing gtodo window causes beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89460 in sbackup "Exclude process pid files by default?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89461 in ubiquity (main) "Crash if old install exists on harddrive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89462 in firefox (main) "allpeers plug-in makes firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89463 in ubiquity (main) "Crash: Error removing mouseemu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89464 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Keyboard killed when using hostap_pci with NetworkManager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89465 in Ubuntu "Bring back Control Center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89466 in Ubuntu ""Desktop Effect" blow out the display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89467 in f-spot (main) "[feisty]  f-spot freezes system when trying to import pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89468 in Ubuntu "Evolution - taskbar settings do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89472 in Ubuntu "Problem with [Bug Report Tool] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89469 in adesklets (universe) "[apport]  adesklets_checkin crashed with KeyError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89471 in Ubuntu "Gnome Panel crashed on switch between workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89474 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird: interval checking doesn't work for Unix mail account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89475 in Ubuntu "Major Bug = moving backwards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89470 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd5: Gnome-control-center has been replaced by a horrible menu-jungle." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89473 in Ubuntu "kbfx doesn't apply changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89477 in update-manager (main) "feisty disappeared after failed attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89478 in update-manager (main) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'mode' " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89479 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound juicer crashes, but probably due to firefox running at same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89479
<pochu> hi :)
<totopalma> hi at all :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89480 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89482 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 installer fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89481 in partitioner (universe) "[Hurd 5]  partitioner wants to format wrong hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89483 in liferea (main) "Crash when trying to open folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89484 in liferea (main) "Crash when trying to open folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89484
<pochu> dup :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89485 in audacity (universe) "Audacity always crashes when closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89486 in vbetool (main) "kwinn craches on startup in, when i select beryl as windows manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89487 in beagle (main) "beagle-build-index hangs and must be killed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89488 in compiz (main) "Desktop effects ignor metacity button_layout setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89489 in evms (main) "evms bug hangs upgrade (LTS -> 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89490 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Xorg cannot use nvidia proprietary drivers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89492 in dash (main) "dash crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89493 in Ubuntu "Wireless networking does not work with centrino (herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89494 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  simple-backup-config crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89495 in Ubuntu "Sound is very quiet with snd-hda-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89491 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Keyring for networkmanager doesn't allow for keyboard inputting of password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89497 in Ubuntu "Language is faulty in the console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89496 in Ubuntu "libpcrecpp-dev does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89500 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89498 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89499 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89501 in ecawave (universe) "[apport]  ecawave crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89502 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany browser is allways offline when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89502
<cypher1> pochu, hi
<pochu> heya cypher1 :)
<cypher1> pochu, this seems to give lot of duplicates ! "./bughelper -T firefox __kernel_vsyscall -p firefox"
<pochu> cypher1: which bughelper revision?
<pochu> I have r90 :S and it doesn't work
<pochu> cypher1: give me a moment :)
<cypher1> 0.1r96
<cypher1> latest
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89503 in Ubuntu "probleme noyau caps lock et scroll lock clignote lors du plantage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89503
<pochu> cypher1: Checked at []  - no clues found
<cypher1> pochu, has it stopped ?
<pochu> cypher1: it doesn't work for me
<pochu> cypher1: maybe because I don't have a firefox clue
<cypher1> pochu, it is shown for me also.. but it proceeded after that
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/deb/bughelper/bughelper.main$ ./bughelper -T firefox __kernel_vsys0 revision(s) pulled.
<pochu> Checked at []  - no clues found.
<cypher1> pochu, the usage of -T is wrong
<cypher1> pochu, sorry i gave wrong one earlier
<cypher1> pochu, hold
<cypher1> pochu, ./bughelper -T firefox "__kernel_vsyscall" "kernel vsyscall" -p firefox
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89504 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89504
<pochu> cypher1: going :)
<cypher1> pochu, look above .. another one maybe ! :)
<pochu> cypher1: yeah, hehe
<pochu> asac: have you seen this?
<pochu> asac: maybe this can help you ;)
<cypher1> pochu, i am not sure whether everything can be marked dups.. i guess one needs look at the stack trace of the threads
<pochu> cypher1: sure
<pochu> cypher1: asac is the mozilla man, so this probably can help him a lot :)
<cypher1> pochu, if someone sits and marks properly then i guess the karma will be "up, up and away" ;)
<pochu> hehe :)
<cypher1> pochu, cool.. asac should be able to easily figure it out
<pochu> cypher1: also the ubiquity bugs are often duplicates
<pochu> cypher1: and they are easy to see... looking at the backtraces :)
<cypher1> pochu, ok! :)
<pochu> cypher1: the command is still running. it's really slow, does it happen also to you?
<cypher1> pochu, yes.. it has not finished yet.. i had my dinner while it was running..lol..
<pochu> hehe :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89505 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with IndexError in parse_yahoo_csv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89505
<cypher1> pochu, i checked some of them.. was difficult for me to mark as duplicates since the scenarios were different
<pochu> then asac may be able to do it :)
<cypher1> pochu, i guess we may need to optimize bugsquad tools in 0.2 else ppl may stop using it
<pochu> cypher1: sure :)
<pochu> cypher1: but I'm not sure if this is a bughelper issue or a LP one
<pochu> cypher1: the problem seems to be that it's not using all the network available
<pochu> I have a 3Mb connection, but it's using about a 10% of it
<pochu> (looking at the system monitor)
<cypher1> pochu, i think both.. definitely from the begining code has changed a lot.. so definitely there are some code that needs optimization
<pochu> I would also love to see the --tag option :)
<cypher1> pochu, i was starting to think on it yesterday :)
<cypher1> pochu, can we just change from 0.1 to 0.2 in feisty after feisty is released ?
<pochu> cypher1: I think it shouldn't be difficult, should it?
<pochu> cypher1: hmm, not sure what you mean
<cypher1> pochu, i do not know much of the requirements/restrictions of bumping up the version after a lower version is released
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89506 in Ubuntu "Beagle crashes when creating folder on GNOME desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89506
<pochu> cypher1: once feisty is released, it won't be possible to update it
<cypher1> pochu, oh!
<pochu> cypher1: just if there is a big issue, it can go to feisty-updates
<pochu> or to feisty-security, if there is a security issue
<pochu> cypher1: but we can work on it in LP :)
<pochu> cypher1: and it can go to feisty+1
<cypher1> pochu, that should be ok right.. because by default feisty-updates are enabled in sources.list
<cypher1> so ppl will get 0.2 once we release it
<pochu> cypher1: but just if there is a big issue with it, if there isn't, it won't be approved, I think
<pochu> cypher1: it could go to backports
<cypher1> pochu, ok
<cypher1> pochu, thanks !..
<pochu> or we can package it, and mail ubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-devel, since they are who are going to use it
<pochu> cypher1: :)
<cypher1> pochu, what about budding triagers
<cypher1> pochu, i am sure many wont be in lists..
<pochu> cypher1: then we can put it in the channel topic :)
<cypher1> ok !
<pochu> but it won't be accepted on -updates
<pochu> cypher1: but that's not a problem, since most of the bug fighters use the development version :)
<cypher1> ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89507 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89508 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading several tabs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89508
<pochu> cypher1: I have to go
<pochu> bye!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89509 in ubiquity (main) "Clicking "Edit Partition" shows wrong partition size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89510 in alsa-driver (main) "ALSA device number ordering is volatile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89511 in Ubuntu "Cannot activate Modem Monitor in Ubuntu 6.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89511
<asac> cypher1: what?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89512 in Ubuntu "Feisty:  Serial Modem Hangups in Herd 4 and 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89512
<asac> cypher1: if you have traces i should take a look, set "needs info" with tag mt-confirm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89514 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "polyesterstylerc contains merge junk (in feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89515 in Ubuntu "Migrated accounts in Herd 5 installer don't get admin rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89516 in kdebase (main) "Bad info in kdesu help about -d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89517 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad isnt detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89519 in beagle (main) "beagled crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89520 in Ubuntu "wireless not working after kernel update in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89521 in ubiquity (main) "Migrate documents crashes if user selects an app to migrate without first selecting the parent user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89522 in ubiquity (main) "Migrate Documents doesn't auto-fill fields intelligently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89523 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "[apport]  gtk-recordMyDesktop crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89523
<cypher1> asac, hi
<cypher1> asac, , this may help you in finding lot of duplicates "./bughelper -T firefox "__kernel_vsyscall" "kernel vsyscall" -p firefox"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89526 in ubiquity (main) "livecd installer crashes upon loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89524 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  GNOME Terminal Unicode SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89525 in beagle (main) "Mozilla-beagle should depend on beagle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89525
<asac> cypher1: no
<asac> those are no duplicates
<asac> because its on top of stack says not much
<cypher1> asac, ok sorry then
<asac> cypher1: please mark such as duplicates :)
<asac> np
<asac> cypher1: please don't mark :)
<cypher1> asac, i marked 89351 as dup of 89143.. i had looked at some of the stack trace also.. it looked same.. am i right ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89527 in Ubuntu "no sound on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89527
<cypher1> bug 89351 and bug 89143
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89351 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89351
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89143 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89528 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crashed while scanning disks (step 5 of 7)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89529 in Ubuntu "feisty Herd 5 boot halts at configuring network interfaces / scripts init-bottom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89530 in gtkam (universe) "Crashes during camera browse for Canon Powershot SD-300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89531 in ubiquity (main) "Problem with /home after migration of users from Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89532 in firefox (main) "Firefox randomly breaks up window and crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89533 in git-core (main) "important new upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89535 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in ect_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89536 in git-core (main) "git-core needs better description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89537 in xine-lib (main) "Libavcodec has been miscompiled in xine-ffmpeg?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89538 in deskbar-applet (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_deskbar-applet_deskbar-applet.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89539 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in last.fm plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89540 in update-manager (main) "sub-optimal network usage by update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89541 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89542 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while I was trying to save a .mov video from astronomy pic of the day <http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap070303.html>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89543 in shared-mime-info (main) ".m2t files don't get recognized as mediafiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89544 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89545 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice quickstarter won't stay active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89546 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "rt2570 conflict with rt73 in feisty freezes the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89547 in twisted (main) "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89548 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89549 in beryl-settings (universe) "Beryl crashes at "beryl-manager" command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89550 in Ubuntu "Feisty hangs during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89552 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[herd5,alsa]  no sound (and no microphone), snd_hda_intel, realtek - regression from herd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89551 in poppler (main) "poppler pdfimages doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89554 in lincity-ng (universe) "[apport]  lincity-ng crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89553 in gaim (main) "Testing the audio system (set on Autodetect) multiple times crashes the program." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89555 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  vlc crashed with SIGILL in __glXInitialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89556 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89557 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89559 in Ubuntu "Repositories not resolving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89558 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Soft Lockup, hdc: drive not ready for command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89558
<stgraber> bdmurray: Hi, I've just added myself to the proposed member for the QA team. Can you take a look at it when you have some time ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89561 in xulrunner (universe) "[UVF exception]  Merge xulrunner 1.8.0.10 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89563 in gok (universe) "On-screen keyboard doesn't appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89564 in python-clamav (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync python-clamav (0.3.3-2.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89565 in svn-workbench (universe) "ImportError: No module named _pysvn_2_5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89566 in digikam (main) "digikam has dependency on libdigikam-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89567 in Ubuntu "Multi-Monitoring > Crazy Monitor Settings on CD Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89568 in Ubuntu "Trying to report a Kubuntu Upgrade Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89569 in xfce4-battery-plugin (main) "battery plugin crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89572 in Ubuntu "Spontaneous unmounting of USB key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89571 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed but didn't really" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89573 in pypanel (universe) "Pypanel packages does not include the pypanel binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89573
<pochu> cypher1: hey!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89574 in linux-meta (main) "Latest kernel upgrade (2.6.20-9.6) broke USB mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89575 in ubiquity (main) "Installer-based reinstallation of GRUB crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89576 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes at random times, even when computer is not being used." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89577 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed after cancel of update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89578 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed after cancel of update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89578
<pochu> dup!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89580 in kde-systemsettings (main) "some services running but seen 'not running'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89579 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89582 in beryl-manager (universe) "running beryl-manager from ctrl-alt-f2 console." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89583 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "/dev/mem not readable to root" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89581 in xserver-xorg-video-tdfx (main) "Undefined symbol in Xorg tdfx server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89584 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89585 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89586 in Ubuntu "partitioning fails during install (herd 5 kub alt)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89587 in gedit-plugins (universe) "PHP function snippet does not work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89588 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox "skips" while playing when user "seeks" backwards in song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89589 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89590 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't recognize 17" LCD screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89591 in amarok (main) "Please package Amarok Rio Karma support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89592 in Ubuntu "Wobbly Windows Just Can't Stop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89596 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed as I was trying to highlight text and have google search that text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89594 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 6.06 i386 installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89595 in Ubuntu "failure while starting a maintenance shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89598 in Ubuntu "Fiesty: when I click on terminal, X restarts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89599 in Ubuntu "Unauthorized appliation removal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89597 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_window_get_transient()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89600 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89601 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89603 in Ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad won't work with Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89602 in gimp (main) "gimp crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89605 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity installation failures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89606 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete does not recognize logitech usb webcam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89609 in gem (universe) "Gem on feisty does not render simple examples on powerbook using radeon accelerated driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89610 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes downloading file .exe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89611 in Ubuntu "handling of missing codecs for internet radio streams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89612 in pavucontrol (universe) "[apport]  pavucontrol crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89613 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed, had 2 IRC chats open, and the buddy list open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89614 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89615 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ACPI not working with ASUS W3N laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89615
<dottedmag> I've got navigation glitch in herd5 alternate installer. Against which package should I file it?
<crimsun> ubiquity, please.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> debian-installer
<dottedmag> ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89616 in Ubuntu "No sound " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89617 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Sylpheed Claws GTK2 needs update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89618 in debian-installer (main) "Sayng "no" to "wanna apply changes?" in partitioner leads to no-exit message box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89622 in apport (main) "apport-checkreports crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89619 in cmatrix (universe) "[apport]  cmatrix crashed with SIGFPE when started in tilda-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89620 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89621 in Ubuntu "Problem when headless during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89623 in python-defaults (main) "at shutdown a message saying python crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89624 in liferea (main) "Liferea: long mouse click required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89625 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  d4x crashed with SIGSEGV on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89626 in file-roller (main) "file-roller in Feisty: Enter key does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89627 in Ubuntu "Feisty alternate installer random crashes on Abit KU8 ULI M1689 M/B" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89628 in compiz (main) "black sreen in Compiz and no fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89629 in cupsys (main) "No local (e.g.:USB, SCSI, Parallel) backends available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89630 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl-xgl crasches on multiple click on Tray Icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89631 in alsa-driver (main) "[Feisty]  Yamaha ds-1s vs VIA82c686a7b rev 50->Conflics " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89632 in xorg (main) "moving windows jumps xorg cpu usage + fan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89633 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Feisty]  Nvidia installation on GeforceFX5200 buggy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89634 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine fullscreen + KWin with composite =freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89635 in firefox (main) "selection moves some lines up by a pixel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89636 in Ubuntu "i dont know when the crash appen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89637 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Splash screen displays 'OpenOffice 2.0'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89638 in Ubuntu "Numlock doesn't function properly after initial startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89639 in update-manager (main) "/tmp/_usr_bin_update-manager.kM6XVX.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89640 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kde changes screen refresh rate of nvidia card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89641 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes when restarting computer without exiting gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89642 in asoundconf-gtk (universe) "asoundconf-gtk crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89644 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer Alsa-lib error when play a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89645 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89646 in gaim (main) "Crash when selected "show offline users"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89647 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver crashes on slideshow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89648 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror doesn't redraw properly while displaying a security warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89649 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89650 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89651 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89652 in gtk+2.0 (main) "dependencies will not resolve" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89653 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "Horizontal scrolling not working for Logitech LX5 mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89654 in wordpress (universe) "wordpress needs security updates in dapper and edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89656 in vino (main) "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in rfbAuthCleanupClient()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89657 in apache (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync apache (1.3.34-4.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89658 in xine-ui (universe) "[apport]  xine crashed with SIGSEGV in vcd_log()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89655 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[feisty]  gnome does not start on login, need to use fail safe gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89659 in libx11 (main) "X11 locale data misconfiguration after upgrade to feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89660 in vim (main) "cursor control regression in vim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89660
<qense>  /msg NickServ REGISTER xyz0605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89661 in gtk-sharp (universe) "Unable to compile gtk-sharp application because of missing file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89560 in Ubuntu "naming partition bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89662 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash After Updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89663 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89664 in firefox (main) "On booting Ubuntu I got a message saying FF had crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89665 in Ubuntu "rt73usb fails should use open source alternative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89666 in beagle (main) "kubuntu feisty: beagle icon in kde system tray although kerry is running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89667 in Ubuntu "f-spot screensaver doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89668 in xine-lib (main) "RMVB vdeos without sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89669 in Ubuntu "herd4 did not detect videocard at install ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89670 in gedit (main) "gedit-dev has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89671 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89672 in amule (universe) "aMule preview tries to open files with mplayer, which is not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89673 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89674 in Ubuntu "No sound after Ubuntu 6.10 installation, hardware not recognized (Creative Sound Blaster 16 Plug and Play (WDM)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89675 in texlive-base (universe) "TeXlive 2005 is highly outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89676 in update-manager (main) "After installing all possible updates update-manager still shows amount of available updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89677 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed when enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89678 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse do not use the default java machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89679 in Ubuntu "The slab is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89680 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89681 in gtkam (universe) "[apport]  gtkam crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89682 in Ubuntu "ran cd check on herd5 checksum failure will not boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89683 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes and causes Gnome crash too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89684 in compiz (main) "desktop-effects crashes/various bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89685 in rdesktop (main) "seamless mode forces windows to fullscreen w/multi-monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89686 in bash (main) "[apport]  clear_console crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89688 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89689 in xine-ui (universe) "xine-ui requires libxine-extracodecs to display its splash screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89690 in apport (main) "Dont know what hapened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89691 in gedit (main) "gedit load too slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89692 in Ubuntu "upgrade edgy-fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89693 in udev (main) "after upgrade edgy->feisty, high udev CPU usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89694 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "python-wxtools not usable with wxPython2.8, requires 2.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89695 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in set_pref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89696 in evolution (main) "Quitting evolution produces dbus_connection_unref warning in .xsession-errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89697 in desktop-effects (main) "request - only enable desktop effects if graphics card is compatible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89698 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when reloading a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89699 in gaim (main) "GAIM randomly crashes on use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89701 in python-pysqlite2 (main) "python-pysqlite2 doesn't upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89702 in update-manager (main) "once opened, no end, the mouse pointer turn..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89703 in Ubuntu "please sync package pybridge from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89704 in firefox (main) "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89705 in dolphin (universe) "Breadcrumb view navigation bar's folder switching does not work correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89707 in audacious (universe) "upgrade audacious to 1.3.0 version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89706 in Ubuntu "usbdev will not resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89708 in hotkey-setup (main) "HP TC4200 Tablet PC doesn't trigger hp-tablet.hk (with fix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89709 in Ubuntu "Screensaver freezes on display in Ubuntu Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89710 in Ubuntu "Beryl core crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89711 in amarok (main) "amarok hangs on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89712 in Ubuntu "Cannot see firefox window invisible when maximized when desktop effects is enable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89713 in Ubuntu "Cannot report bug when desktop effect is enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89714 in Ubuntu "Apps  Office  Evolution icon has disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89715 in Ubuntu "A white line appears on the edge of the shadow from the menu bar options, when desktop effects is enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89716 in xserver-xgl (universe) "White screen with compiz (xgl and comp with different libGL to compiz?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89717 in Ubuntu "Cannot Install Feisty Fawn Herd 5 - Black Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89718 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89719 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89720 in xen-source (universe) "xen-image-<version> is a silly package name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89721 in Ubuntu "panel doesn't show symbols of firestarter, gajim, glipper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89722 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-obex-send crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89723 in gnome-mount (main) "PDA with memory card doesn't mount automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89724 in gnome-terminal (main) "install crash of Ubuntu i386 on mac intel- net CD boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89725 in Ubuntu "Scorched 3D unplayable without fglxr drivers for ATI!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89727 in xorg (main) "Touchpad horizontal scrolling seems to be disable by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89729 in alsa-lib (main) "dmix doesn't mix properly when the target is 48000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89732 in file-roller (main) "File Roller doesn't extract without changing destination folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89734 in gambc (universe) "overwrites scheme-r5rs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89731 in Ubuntu "playing a vob files with VLC player beryl crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89735 in network-manager-vpnc (main) "Bogus error messages in case of user stupidity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89738 in firefox (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89737 in freetype (main) "Freetype 2.2.1 causes bug in SDL_ttf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89736 in Ubuntu "Internal speakers don't play after Ubuntu actualization (Asus F3F)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89739 in gnome-panel (main) "Shutdown button missing when using "upstream session"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89740 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashes on Fade-toggle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89742 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89743 in libgphoto2 (main) "[udev]  Support for Fuji FinePix F20 digital camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89741 in compiz (main) "Title bar not drawn on maximized windows when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89741
<pochu> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay says Next Hug day is 7 March 2007
<pochu> bdmurray: if that's true, it would be nice to change the topic ;)
<pochu> bdmurray: otherwise, it would be nice to change the wiki page :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89745 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnboundLocalError in updateCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89744 in dosbox (universe) "Please update to version 0.70" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89747 in kxdocker (universe) "kxdocker crashes on initial startup in Feisty Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89748 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89749 in network-manager (main) "NM associates for ~1second then resets essid+key to ""/none" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89749
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-25
<ubotu> New bug: #195250 in hal (main) "IBM_SERVICE partitions should be ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195250
<ubotu> New bug: #195252 in xfce4 (universe) "xfce4 zombies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195252
<ubotu> New bug: #195251 in minc (universe) "Rebuild for libnetcdf3 -> libnetcdf4 transition" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195251
<ubotu> New bug: #195255 in gnome-control-center (main) "Visual effects properties config tool has untranslatable strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195255
<ubotu> New bug: #195256 in evolution (main) "Evolution error while getting email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195256
<ubotu> New bug: #195257 in acpi-support (main) "missing man page for acpi_fakekey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195257
<ubotu> New bug: #195258 in rubber (universe) "does not interpret directives if comment character is preceded by spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195258
<ubotu> New bug: #195260 in mailscanner (universe) "MailScanner won't start due to variable $FIELD_NAME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195260
<ubotu> New bug: #195261 in simdock (universe) "On Kubuntu SimDock can't load the background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195261
<ubotu> New bug: #195263 in linux-meta (main) "/sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195263
<ubotu> New bug: #195266 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not update trashcan icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195266
<ubotu> New bug: #195268 in ubuntu "E: secvpn: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195268
<ubotu> New bug: #195269 in echoping (universe) "Synch request for echoping." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195269
<ubotu> New bug: #195271 in gnumeric (main) "hyperlink->external link doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195271
<ubotu> New bug: #195272 in ubuntu "Ubuntu hangs - open apps still function, but nothing new can be started - forced hard restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195272
<ubotu> New bug: #195273 in openoffice.org (main) "Feature Freeze exception request for OpenOffice.org 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195273
<ubotu> New bug: #195274 in ubuntu "graphical glitches when changing windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195274
<ubotu> New bug: #195276 in email-reminder (universe) "Please sync email-reminder 0.7.2-1  (universe) from Debian	unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195276
<ubotu> New bug: #192713 in soyuz "PPA packages fail to upload but build successfully" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192713
<ubotu> New bug: #195278 in vsftpd (main) "please merge vsftpd (2.0.6-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195278
<ubotu> New bug: #195280 in ubuntu-meta (main) "GLUT not needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195280
<ubotu> New bug: #194029 in linux (main) "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194029
<ubotu> New bug: #195284 in ghostscript (main) "[hardy] filters not working correctly, causing print jobs to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195284
<ubotu> New bug: #195286 in gnome-applets (main) "drivemount_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_remove_mnemonic_label()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195286
<ubotu> New bug: #194448 in update-manager-core (main) "Dapper->hardy upgrade failed during do-release-upgrade (apparently a python-apt issue)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194448
<ubotu> New bug: #195290 in kgmailnotifier (universe) "KGmailNotifier doesn't start in a restore session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195290
<ubotu> New bug: #195291 in openuniverse (universe) "Application icon doesn't appears in K menù" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195291
<ubotu> New bug: #195293 in kde-guidance (main) "battery status always shows 99%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195293
<vorian> bug 190619
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190619 in bash-completion "error after upgrading to distinct package: bash: complete: kpdf: no completion specification " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190619
<vorian> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/190619
<ubotu> New bug: #195294 in ubuntu "amazing effect in FF3b3 window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195294
<ubotu> New bug: #194860 in bash-completion (universe) "Hardy regressions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194860
<ubotu> New bug: #194546 in network-manager (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194546
<ubotu> New bug: #194542 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194542
<ubotu> New bug: #194287 in ubiquity (main) "crashed trying to install mythbuntu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194287
<ubotu> New bug: #193883 in exo (universe) "Thunar can't show the chinese filename in the usbdisk with a vfat partition" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193883
<ubotu> New bug: #194555 in pinentry (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194555
<ubotu> New bug: #195295 in simdock (universe) "'/usr/share/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png': file does not exist." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195295
<ubotu> New bug: #194152 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194152
<ubotu> New bug: #195296 in gdm (main) "[gutsy] gdm (including gdmsetup) ignores or cannot access gdm.conf-custom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195296
<ubotu> New bug: #189503 in gnome-vfs-obexftp "Couldn't display "obex://  Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189503
<ubotu> New bug: #195298 in synaptic (main) "cannot download moc (music on console) . Apt program as well as add or delete programs do not even recognize the package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195298
<ubotu> New bug: #195299 in gnome-terminal (main) "Transparent background freezes on window move" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195299
<ubotu> New bug: #195300 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "IcedTea 1.6 is now available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195300
<ubotu> New bug: #195303 in inkblot (universe) "Please sync inkblot 0.99.9-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195303
<ubotu> New bug: #195305 in stardict (universe) "Please sync stardict 3.0.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195305
<ubotu> New bug: #189670 in picard (universe) "picard crashed with KeyError in remove_files()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189670
<ubotu> New bug: #192309 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in _XkeyTable()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192309
<ubotu> New bug: #195304 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_keymap_key_is_modifier()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195304
<ubotu> New bug: #195308 in linux-meta (main) "unable to resolve host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195308
<ubotu> New bug: #195309 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_list_last() (dup-of: 150782)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195309
<ubotu> New bug: #195310 in horde3 (universe) "horde3 config diff contains invalid backslashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195310
<ubotu> New bug: #195313 in gnome-panel (main) "opening the cache (E:type "wget" is not know on line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list. E:The list of sources could not be read"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195313
<ubotu> New bug: #194946 in debian-installer (main) "installer clobbered encrypted part. poor warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194946
<ubotu> New bug: #195311 in ubuntu "When switching users, Screen is visible for split second before black out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195311
<ubotu> New bug: #194906 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "gtk-recordmydesktop doesnt record session in entirety, video is just a blip." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194906
<ubotu> New bug: #195316 in dbishell (universe) "Documentation messed up." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195316
<ubotu> New bug: #194638 in compiz (main) "Compiz gets into a state where going fullscreen in apps causes an X11 BadAlloc error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194638
<ubotu> New bug: #194852 in gvfs (main) "Partition mounted in home subdir shown as media drive on desktop (dup-of: 185463)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194852
<ubotu> New bug: #195317 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes during partitionning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195317
<ubotu> New bug: #194836 in mumble (universe) "Update to 1.1.3 (bugfixes)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194836
<ubotu> New bug: #195319 in ubuntu "firefox-3.0 crashes on icanhascheezburger.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195319
<ubotu> New bug: #194560 in tcl8.4 (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194560
<ubotu> New bug: #194146 in openoffice.org (main) "Landscape printing does not work from calc" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194146
<ubotu> New bug: #195322 in nautilus (main) "Python Extensions Broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195322
<ubotu> New bug: #194079 in sound-juicer "Notification when inserting an unknown CD is glitchy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194079
<ubotu> New bug: #194281 in apt (main) "/etc/cron.daily/apt uses gconftool" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194281
<ubotu> New bug: #194038 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194038
<ubotu> New bug: #194890 in ubuntu "Wireless stops working on boot in Hardy Heron and Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194890
<speakman> suggestion: Make the 5-a-day thing alot clearer to new people. I'm a full time developer and still having a hard time figuring out e.g. where to start chasing bugs. And don't point years old bugs to new people since it's often very tricky bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #129825 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager crashed with internal error failing to initialize Hal! (dup-of: 25931)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129825
<ubotu> New bug: #194653 in turba2 (universe) "Please sync turba2 2.1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194653
<ubotu> New bug: #195344 in opera (partner) "Security vulnerabilities, please update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195344
<ubotu> New bug: #195347 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus 2.21.91 on Hardy Apha doesn't allow to delete non empy folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195347
<ubotu> New bug: #195348 in ifrench (main) "Please sync ifrench 1.4-20.1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195348
<ubotu> New bug: #195350 in libwnck (main) "FTFBS on several archs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195350
<ubotu> New bug: #195352 in lazarus (universe) "Cannot build lazarus in GTK2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195352
<ubotu> New bug: #195353 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgRecords::Lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195353
<ubotu> New bug: #195354 in linux (main) "AMD SB700 patches to linux_2.6.24-10.16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195354
<ubotu> New bug: #195355 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] linux-counter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195355
<ubotu> New bug: #195358 in software-properties (main) "[hardy alpha-5] software-properties-gtk is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195358
<ubotu> New bug: #195357 in ubuntu "huawei e220 hardy alpha 5 - problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195357
<ubotu> New bug: #194540 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel eats about 80 percent cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194540
<ubotu> New bug: #195361 in pyopengl (universe) "[hardy] can't find an implementation for linux2 platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195361
<ubotu> New bug: #195365 in clutch (universe) "[hardy alpha-5] Clutch Fails to properly install due to /var/www not being writeable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195365
<InsClusoe> Hi.. I am looking at Bug #194343. What would be the right package for this? Just linux?
<ubotu> New bug: #195369 in claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) "Please merge claws-mail-extra-plugins <3.3.0+dfsg-2> (universe) from Debian <unstable> (<main>)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195369
<ubotu> New bug: #195370 in ubuntu "This is a test bug!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195370
<ubotu> New bug: #187130 in dell "[Hardy Feature Request] Add support for biometric fingerprint reader" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187130
<Unksi> InsClusoe: i would guess so
<ubotu> New bug: #194666 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic should accept a string of packages to install" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194666
<InsClusoe> Unksi: Thanks..
<Unksi> np
<ubotu> New bug: #193990 in xorg (main) "Empty Screen and Graphics preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193990
<ubotu> New bug: #194406 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-dictionary crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194406
<ubotu> New bug: #195374 in schroedinger (universe) "Update schroedinger to 1.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195374
<ubotu> New bug: #195375 in ubiquity (main) "OEM Mode in « Install mode » of Desktop CD (not only « Try Ubuntu mode »)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195375
<ubotu> New bug: #195376 in liboil (main) "Update liboil to 0.3.13" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195376
<warp10> tjaalton: are you around?
<tjaalton> warp10: yes?
<ubotu> New bug: #195378 in gnome-control-center (main) "Cannot set VLC as default multimedia player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195378
<ubotu> New bug: #195379 in eog (main) "Wishlist : Function rename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195379
<warp10> tjaalton: I would like to poke you about bug #174434. It is present in Hardy since Alpha 1, and is involving a lot of users. I would like to nominate for release, your opinion? Any news about fixing this issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174434 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa "[ATI X1300] Could not generate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174434
<tjaalton> warp10: well, at least the topic is wrong
<tjaalton> that bug was fixed, but I know that X1xx ati's don't work with vesa, for whatever the reason
<tjaalton> there's a new -ati driver though that supports those
<tjaalton> that was synced after alpha5
<warp10> tjaalton: interesting... is it shipped in a recent cdimage yet? I would like to give it a try.
<tjaalton> should be on a daily-livecd
<warp10> tjaalton: seems it is there: xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.8.0-1 I'm downloading and will test asap. Thank you
<tjaalton> np
<ubotu> New bug: #195193 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195193
<ubotu> New bug: #195343 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195343
<ubotu> New bug: #194962 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[HARDY]telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __parse_metadata() (dup-of: 194381)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194962
<ubotu> New bug: #194975 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in  module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194975
<ubotu> New bug: #195192 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195192
<ubotu> New bug: #195060 in system-config-samba (universe) "samba crashes on startup without ever showing up on the screen (dup-of: 185543)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195060
<ubotu> New bug: #191808 in cupsys (main) "texttops crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191808
<ubotu> New bug: #194494 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NotImplementedError in _on_error()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194494
<ubotu> New bug: #194600 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "awn-manager crashed with TypeError in apply()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194600
<ubotu> New bug: #194664 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194664
<ubotu> New bug: #194731 in apt-xapian-index (universe) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194731
<ubotu> New bug: #194940 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in  module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194940
<ubotu> New bug: #195087 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195087
<ubotu> New bug: #195380 in lighttpd "lighttpd crashes in some cases and giving a remote DoS possibility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195380
<speakman> any other ppl on the 5-a-day "program" inhere?
<seb128> speakman: quite some people there are likely subscribed, why?
<ubotu> New bug: #194941 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when selecting type of server" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194941
<speakman> would like their thought on how to make those five a day a quick issue. Now I think it's too hard to get going with it for new poeple.
<dholbach> heya
<seb128> hey dholbach
<seb128> speakman: you want to talk to dholbach ;-)
<speakman> I think if we could develop a tool for this and make it much easier to get gouing.
<seb128> dholbach: <speakman> would like their thought on how to make those five a day a quick issue. Now I think it's too hard to get going with it for new poeple.
<speakman> dholbach: yo! having some thoughts about this 5-a-day
<dholbach> speakman: what kind of tool were you talking about?
<dholbach> rock on
<heno> how about a greasmonkey script that gives you a '5-a-day' tickbox ion the bug page?
<speakman> dunno, something that maybe randomizly takes 5 bugs and just click-and-shoot to triage it?
<speakman> GTK application...
<heno> "count this one as one of my 5 today"
<ubotu> New bug: #194745 in language-pack-gnome-it (main) "Misleading Italian translation for UML use-case" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194745
<ubotu> New bug: #195383 in synaptic (main) "synaptic close on startup with an error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195383
<ubotu> New bug: #195384 in ubuntu "Firefox3, Epiphany, monospace font instead of proportional, Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195384
<speakman> and a quick-button on each Bug on launchpad where I can click to make it one of my 5-a-day.
<seb128> what would rock is a way to have a list of bugs somebody has touched during the day running one command
<heno> does bughelper have a randomiser function? :)
<speakman> bughelper?
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/bughelper http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<heno> speakman: a bug triage tool
<dholbach> it's great stuff
<speakman> Why isn't there anything about it on 5-a-day wki page?
<speakman> wiki
<speakman> okay, lets say the 5-a-day page just need to enchance a bit... :)
<dholbach> I'm not really good at greasemonkey stuff - also javascript can not run local commands
<speakman> it would REALLY need a good tutorial!
<heno> perhaps add a --give-me-5 option to bughelper that would give you 5 bugs based on your profile
<speakman> I'm a full time developer (not on ubuntu though), and I still having a hard time helping with the 5-a-day
<dholbach> heno: what would the profile be?
<dholbach> heno: that could quite well go into bugnumbers
<dholbach> seb128: I use Ctrl-H in epiphany/firefox - but I agree there could be something easier - I did not find a good LP query for that though
<ubotu> New bug: #195388 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when logging in after  ctrl-alt-backspace to reinit window session " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195388
<ubotu> New bug: #195389 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Please sync deluge-torrent 0.5.8.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195389
<speakman> I still think there need to be a GUI for novices. They can always confirm bugs and stuff.
<speakman> If they could do that easily, the developers may focus on technical issues only.
<ubotu> New bug: #195386 in evince (main) "Unable to print a certain document with evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195386
<speakman> How about a Wizard-like app which lets you pick a bug at the beginning, and then guides you through the triaging?
<speakman> The point is; I'd like to take 10-15 minutes of my lunch to help the Ubuntu community. And I think many other people thinks the same.
<elmargol> audit(1203937341.001:10): operation="inode_permission" request_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=15296 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<elmargol> should i worry about this?
<speakman> dholbach: what do u say?
<dholbach> speakman: I feel that's the general "I want to help out with bugs in Ubuntu, how can I help?" question - it's not so lightly answered, even if there's an application that gives you five links to five bugs
<dholbach> it very much depends on "your profile", as heno pointed out above
<dholbach> I don't have a good solution to it to be honest
<heno> dholbach: the profile would contain info on the kind of bugs you like to work on: New, no-package, printing, etc
<dholbach> we have long bug lists in all kinds of teams
<heno> bughelper could then pick out 5 bugs for you based on that
 * InsClusoe thinks everyday should be a bugday but worries about who will pay for food...
<speakman> I just want to make even non-programmers to help with bugfixing. And even for me, it's taking too much time to really make it 5 a day.
<hggdh> elmargol: no need to worry, but you can check if a bug has been opened for it
<hggdh> and, if not, please open one
<seb128> hey hggdh
<hggdh> yes, seb128?
<heno> speakman: I would suggest you start with 1-2 a day while you are learning the ropes
<seb128> hggdh: just saying hello to the best evolution bug triager we have around ;-)
 * hggdh is flattered
<heno> speakman: specialising in a category or package also helps, because you can learn it more quickly
<speakman> heno: yes, i'll do as best as I can...
<hggdh> seb128: thanks, just trying to give back to the community
<speakman> hm, yes that's a good point. Put it on the wiki as well!
<speakman> I think if the wiki could enhance with a tutorial and a few more tips, maybe more ppl would like to help.
<heno> speakman: you could specialise in filing openoffice bugs upstream, as a random example
<hggdh> speakman: heno's suggestion is indeed good -- but you may have to try some packages until you find one you identify with
<seb128> hggdh: the e-d-s eating cpu bug, do you know if upstream will look into it before 2.22? That seems to be a frequent user complain
<InsClusoe> speakman: I agree.. I am not a linux developer. I tried to do 5 a day most of last week. It took so much time just to find simple bugs without packages and assigning them to the right ones.
<speakman> InsClusoe: you're exactly what i'm talking about...
<hggdh> seb128: I do not know, have not asked upstream yet. Only yesterday we were able to get a nice bt (thanks to secretlondon)
<hggdh> but I will try #evolution
<seb128> hggdh: ok, right I noticed that you sent the bug upstream that's why I was asking about it
<speakman> I do have some developer experience with some packages. I'll look around for a good one. Where can I see a list of those packages handled by BTS?
<hggdh> yes, but I did not have time to poke them. Will do it now (I am idling, waiting for VPN access)
<dholbach> InsClusoe, speakman, heno: it might be worth discussing it on ubuntu-bugsquad@ and maybe setting up a "finding bugs to work on" spec
<InsClusoe> speakman: yup.. Thanks..
<speakman> and tutorial... ppl loves tutorials...
<ubotu> New bug: #194861 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed upon loading Firefox (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194861
<ubotu> New bug: #195391 in ubuntu "Please package xcb-util" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195391
<ubotu> New bug: #195392 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 produces blank tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195392
<ubotu> New bug: #195393 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashing opening desktop:  glibc detected in munmap_chunk()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195393
<ubotu> New bug: #195394 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 leaves graphical elements stuck on the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195394
<ubotu> New bug: #195390 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "gtk icons not showing right in taskbar/system tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195390
<speakman> there is some very irritating warnings when using "bughelper". How can this be removed?
<InsClusoe> speakman: Having tried 5-a-day for one week now, I think doc-bugs are the best place to start. Read the documentation first, fix it. That has two good purposes. Introduces me to an application and fixes the logged bug also.. ;-)
<hggdh> seb128 -- poking #evolution right now
<speakman> InsClusoe: great choice! just let everyone know about it, it might inspire them!
<thekorn> speakman, I'm working on removing this warnings, there is already a bugreport open on this issue
<speakman> it just seems to difficult at the moment..
<speakman> thekorn: great!
<speakman> Why not add a "user story" on the 5-a-day wiki page to let totential bugworkers know how other people are working?
<speakman> I think this is a too great initiative to scare people away!
<ubotu> New bug: #194342 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "review make install target and package-static files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194342
<ubotu> New bug: #195395 in adept (main) "Adept doesn't report error when no network connection is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195395
<warp10> tjaalton: the new -ati driver works great. And that was the first time an Ubuntu CD live launched X with the proper resolution for my notebook.
<ubotu> New bug: #194880 in rhythmbox (main) "Crashed after installing Gstream (dup-of: 183797)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194880
<ubotu> New bug: #195396 in python-numeric (main) "bad exit() from LinearAlgebra.singular_value_decomposition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195396
<speakman> and; How can I filter bugs to a specific package on launchpad?
<dholbach> speakman: I tried that with the bugsquad before: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries - heno: do you think it would help to push that idea some more?
<dholbach> speakman: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bugs (for example)
<heno> dholbach: perhaps a blog format would be better
<dholbach> heno: and maybe linking those stories from that page
<heno> either a separate wordpress instance somewhere for diaries, or encourage people to use a blog category for it
<heno> right
<dholbach> it's time you guys blog some more! :-)
<heno> we could syndicate on planet ubuntu and move to a separate planet if it became too much
<ubotu> New bug: #194625 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in main() (dup-of: 164062)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194625
<ubotu> New bug: #194626 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in main() (dup-of: 164062)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194626
<heno> dholbach: we should
<dholbach> heno: might be helpful to refer to http://ubuntuweblogs.org/ too (for those who are not on Planet Ubuntu because they aren't members yet)
<speakman> dholbach: how can i browse packages?
<dholbach> speakman: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<speakman> dholbach: oh.. that easy.. :S
<ubotu> New bug: #195400 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot see a set of templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195400
<ubotu> New bug: #194883 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashes with SIGSEGV when trying to watch a flash video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194883
<ubotu> New bug: #194884 in neverball (universe) "neverputt crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194884
<ubotu> New bug: #195141 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195141
<ubotu> New bug: #195399 in pidgin (main) "pidgin does not adhere to the Freedesktop XDG Base Directory Specification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195399
<ubotu> New bug: #195402 in octave2.9 "function soundsc fails after wavread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195402
<ubotu> New bug: #194649 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194649
<ubotu> New bug: #194870 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194870
<ubotu> New bug: #192141 in cupsys (main) "texttops crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192141
<ubotu> New bug: #194778 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "Tooltips in Firefox are of window type "Normal"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194778
<ubotu> New bug: #194853 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194853
<ubotu> New bug: #194863 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox froze while loading YouTube page" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194863
<ubotu> New bug: #193935 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Long startup-time and instability " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193935
<ubotu> New bug: #194199 in gnome-terminal (main) "no text in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194199
<ubotu> New bug: #194346 in firefox-3.0 (main) "[hardy]Firefox 3 live bookmarks claim not to load when they have" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194346
<ubotu> New bug: #194478 in firefox-3.0 (main) "search folders in the bookmarks toolbar look like normal folders" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194478
<ubotu> New bug: #194486 in firefox-3.0 "printing in Firefox 3 Beta 3 is broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194486
<ubotu> New bug: #194692 in gconf-editor (main) "gconf-editor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_set_cursor()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194692
<ubotu> New bug: #195084 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes right after login" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195084
<ubotu> New bug: #195405 in totem (main) "videos se reproducen fuera de la ventana, encima de los controles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195405
<ubotu> New bug: #194457 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_pixbuf_animation_iter_advance() (dup-of: 149767)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194457
<tjaalton> warp10: that's good to hear
<ubotu> New bug: #195407 in mingw32 (universe) "mingw-4.2 requires shared lib{gcc,stdc++} for cross-dll exceptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195407
<ubotu> New bug: #195411 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion cannot be enabled in Ubuntu Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195411
<ubotu> New bug: #194081 in apport (main) "Bad parsing. ubuntu-bug?? stripped a text-block in the package's name while calling Firefox 3.0" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194081
<ubotu> New bug: #195001 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195001
<ubotu> New bug: #195409 in language-pack-sl-base (main) "broken upgrade language-pack-sl-base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195409
<ubotu> New bug: #195106 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_data_input_stream_read_line() (dup-of: 187200)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195106
<ubotu> New bug: #195412 in ubuntu "laptop touchpad not recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195412
<ubotu> New bug: #194599 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new is unstabile and doesnt allow some games (driver issue)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194599
<ubotu> New bug: #194773 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_is_absolute() (dup-of: 186460)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194773
<ubotu> New bug: #194953 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor resources graphs unstable on window resize" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194953
<ubotu> New bug: #195415 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 locks up installing to USB drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195415
<ubotu> New bug: #194777 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (dup-of: 195084)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194777
<ubotu> New bug: #194922 in totem (main) "Totem movie player crashed will playing ogg cd-was my fault,umounted cd and too quickly closed and then attempted to re-open totem." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194922
<ubotu> New bug: #194935 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194935
<ubotu> New bug: #194036 in john (main) "[patch] option to crack passwords by group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194036
<ubotu> New bug: #194854 in cupsys (main) "texttops crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 192141)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194854
<ubotu> New bug: #195416 in gscan2pdf (universe) "sometimes PDFs are not imported" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195416
<ubotu> New bug: #195417 in gscan2pdf (universe) "error scanning without profile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195417
<ubotu> New bug: #195418 in gscan2pdf (universe) "error opening about dialog" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195418
<ubotu> New bug: #195419 in update-manager (main) "feisty->gutsy upgrade does not work with APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195419
<ubotu> New bug: #195420 in ntfs-3g (main) "moving files with special characters fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195420
<ubotu> New bug: #195422 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "hardy heron 8.04 alpha 5 - flash not installed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195422
<ubotu> New bug: #195324 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195324
<ubotu> New bug: #195425 in evolution-exchange (main) "Empty GAL address eats up CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195425
<ubotu> New bug: #195426 in nullmailer (universe) "nullmailer doesn't timeout (fixed upstream / in debian)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195426
<ubotu> New bug: #194091 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intel Wireless 4965AGN (iwl4965) & network-manager doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194091
<ubotu> New bug: #195428 in ubuntu "lenovo 3000 n200 not working " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195428
<Iulian> Heya!
<Unksi> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #195430 in python2.5 (main) "please upgrade to Python 2.5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195430
<Iulian> Hi Unksi
<ubotu> New bug: #195431 in virt-manager (universe) "VM creation awkward to drive from keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195431
<ubotu> New bug: #195432 in evolution (main) "Evolution Email Notifier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195432
<ubotu> New bug: #194007 in ubiquity (main) "[hardy alpha 5] Ubiquity does not select an appropriate default keyboard. (dup-of: 188492)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194007
<ubotu> New bug: #194828 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox should remember last played song (dup-of: 18510)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194828
<ubotu> New bug: #195270 in pyopengl (universe) "Frets on Fire doesn't open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195270
<ubotu> New bug: #195439 in music-applet (universe) "banshee: change the mark in banshee doesn't change in the applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195439
<ubotu> New bug: #188492 in ubiquity "console-setup/layoutcode settings are ignored" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188492
<ubotu> New bug: #194229 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed. The LiveCD don't eject." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194229
<ubotu> New bug: #194951 in nautilus (main) "doesn't show thumbnails for some .JPG files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194951
<ubotu> New bug: #195408 in pytagsfs "Modules mssing on pytaggfs start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195408
<ubotu> New bug: #195433 in opensg (universe) "libopensg-core-dev is missing dependices which are called on in the pkg-config file" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195433
<ubotu> New bug: #195434 in gdm (main) "Hardy alpha5: Shutting down GDM takes a long time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195434
<ubotu> New bug: #195435 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Backport em2880 driver for 2040:6502 to hardy 2.6.24 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195435
<ubotu> New bug: #195436 in compiz (main) "Compiz - no shadows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195436
<ubotu> New bug: #194656 in gnome-control-center (main) "make the volume bar show a real GTK+ bar" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194656
<ubotu> New bug: #195437 in evince (main) "Evince does not print PDF with fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195437
<ubotu> New bug: #195176 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195176
<ubotu> New bug: #195441 in python2.5 (main) "[hardy] IDLE application launcher duplicated in GNOME menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195441
<ubotu> New bug: #194688 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with TypeError: on_partition_list_edit_activate() takes exactly 2 arguments (4 given)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194688
<ubotu> New bug: #195442 in kdesdk-kde4 (universe) "Umbrello: Exporting diagrams as pictures fails with: can not create directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195442
<ubotu> New bug: #195443 in gnash (universe) "FF exception for new upstream release 0.8.2" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195443
<ubotu> New bug: #184231 in brasero "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_ref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184231
<ubotu> New bug: #195444 in network-manager (main) "network manager doesn't show wireless interface if wireless switch is turned off during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195444
<ubotu> New bug: #195445 in libmtp (main) "[needs upload] libmtp_0.2.5-2ubuntu1 hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195445
<hggdh> pedro_: hello. bug 194642 -- should we reject Evolution, and leave it as e-d-s only?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194642 in evolution-data-server "name parameter for content-type for attachments should be last" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194642
<pedro_> hggdh: yep, 1 task is enough there
<hggdh> k will take care of it
<pedro_> great, thanks you
<hggdh> welcome, my pleasure
<ubotu> New bug: #191606 in openoffice.org (main) "Dark Background, Light Foreground Themes Disable Cell BG Colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191606
<ubotu> New bug: #195447 in synfig (universe) "synfig crashes while loading an old file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195447
<ubotu> New bug: #195448 in nautilus (main) "Native language problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195448
<ubotu> New bug: #194214 in xorg (main) "Keys get "stuck" down" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<ubotu> New bug: #195451 in gfxboot (main) "Missing characters in ubuntu cd boot menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195451
<InsClusoe> Hi there...
<InsClusoe> Can I classify bug# 194343 as duplicate of 194214?
<seb128> bug #194343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194343 in linux "Keyboard goes suddenly bananas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194343
<seb128> bug #194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg "Keys get "stuck" down" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<InsClusoe> Yes, seb128.
<seb128> InsClusoe: yes, looks like a duplicate
<InsClusoe> ok. Thanks..
<ubotu> New bug: #195452 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "does not work for firefox 3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195452
 * ogra would keep 194343 as the master, it has the cooler description :)
<ubotu> New bug: #194258 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in bacon_video_widget_get_mrls()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194258
<InsClusoe> hehe... ogra likes the keyboard and bananas description better? From that description, what do you think needs fixing? ;-)
<ogra> evolution indeed ... its clearly an evolutinary process to turn your keyboard into bananas ;)
<InsClusoe> :-D
<Iulian> Anyone knows who is Valyander?
<Iulian> He is subscribed to all Ubuntu bugs.
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~ken-paulsen
<ogra> just click on th name ;)
<ogra> (in the bug)
<ubotu> New bug: #194926 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes X" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194926
<ubotu> New bug: #195453 in xen-unstable (universe) "Please remove xen-{source,unstable} from hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195453
<ubotu> New bug: #195454 in gtksourceview (main) "Python highlight is wrong (maybe only on pt-br translation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195454
<ubotu> New bug: #195455 in gtksourceview (main) "Python highlight is wrong (maybe only on pt-br translation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195455
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Yeah.. Guess he must be in charge of Google's mail server.. He must have configured it to give him free space of every user's mailbox.
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Haha
<Iulian> Yeah, probably.
<Iulian> To be honest it does not look like a human.
<InsClusoe> Yeah.. it seems like some kind of tracking service.
<techno_freak> may be a bot :P
<InsClusoe> techno_freak: That was my first thought..
<Iulian> A very annoying bot.
 * Iulian doesn't like his name
<ogra> what does it do apart from being subbed to everyhing ?
<Iulian> ogra: Nothing but I might be wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #195456 in jsch (main) "Please sync jsch 0.1.37-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195456
<InsClusoe> probably emails somebody if a bug is not assigned to anybody for long..
<InsClusoe> It probably sends reminder mails too for incomplete mails that have to updated within a certain number of days..
 * InsClusoe thinks his imagination is running wild.
<Iulian> Indeed :-)
 * ogra was just wondering whats annoying about that
<techno_freak> he he
<techno_freak> ogra, +1
<ubotu> New bug: #195457 in miro (universe) "Long channel names break channels frame" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195457
<bddebian> Boo
<Iulian> Hello bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #195458 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb7f70bad, pid=9683, tid=3027413904" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195458
<ubotu> New bug: #195459 in spe (universe) "spe not installable in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195459
<InsClusoe> ok.. Got to go. Bye for now.
<ubotu> New bug: #195460 in amarok (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 on MSI ER710, amarok 1.4.8 hangs or use 99% of CPU time all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195460
<tamrat> How can I determine which version of X is running?
<seb128> tamrat: look to Xorg.0.log
<ubotu> New bug: #195461 in knetworkmanager (main) "MSI ER710, knetworkmanager starts without icon on taskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195461
<Iulian> Xorg -version works too.
<ubotu> New bug: #194904 in gedit (main) "Text editor default save directory" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194904
<ubotu> New bug: #194921 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_message_queue_next()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194921
<ubotu> New bug: #195462 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NameError in _on_blob_received()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195462
<ubotu> New bug: #195463 in gnash (universe) "Flash (Gnash) silent if another audio program is open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195463
<afflux> How should I handle crasher-bugs that were marked as "RESOLVED WORKSFORME" in the upstream bugzilla because the upstream dev can't reproduce the bug and can't see the problem in the code? Bug in question is bug 192558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192558 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192558
<ubotu> New bug: #195465 in k3b (main) "k3b program will not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195465
<ubotu> New bug: #195467 in compiz (main) "compiz can only be enabled from terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195467
<pedro_> afflux: It'd be good to ask for another trace if upstream is asking for it, another trace meaning another crash report with apport
<afflux> pedro_: k, will do that
<afflux> so I'll mark that bug as invalid and continue triaging with a new report?
<afflux> (that would be created by apport)
<pedro_> yep that works
<afflux> okay, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #195469 in gpe-icons (universe) "Please sync gpe-icons 0.25-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195469
<ubotu> New bug: #194221 in tracker (main) "Tracker crawls when encountering gif and tif" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194221
<ubotu> New bug: #194523 in linux-meta (main) "computer frozen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194523
<ubotu> New bug: #194813 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "always at the end of copy. This bug is repeatable." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194813
<ubotu> New bug: #195468 in ubuntu "k3b program will not alway close properly after ISO image is burned to CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195468
<ubotu> New bug: #195470 in ubuntu "xserver crashes while window minimizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195470
<ubotu> New bug: #195472 in qprof (universe) "qprof should depend on binutils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195472
<ubotu> New bug: #195473 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox launches (and relaunches) all by itself on weird occasions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195473
<ubotu> New bug: #195474 in ubuntu "SIS 661/671 FX  SIS 190 ethernet  Atheros 5006/5007 EG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195474
<ubotu> New bug: #195478 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Gnome system monitor reports ridiculous amount (17179869180.0 GB) of memory used for multiple processes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195478
<ubotu> New bug: #195484 in gnome-panel (main) "Suspend Panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195484
<ubotu> New bug: #195481 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: changing <domain><name> in .xml file results in new .xml file instead of updated file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195481
<ubotu> New bug: #195482 in eclipse (universe) "JVM terminated. Exit code=1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195482
<ubotu> New bug: #195483 in ubuntu "Sound Juicer - MP3 quality doesn't change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195483
<ubotu> New bug: #185192 in rubrica (universe) "rubrica2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_get_qdata()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185192
<ubotu> New bug: #193880 in apport (main) "'Report Bug' Button Decieves Users" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193880
<ubotu> New bug: #195479 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Edubuntu add-on CD should offer help if you try to boot from it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195479
<ubotu> New bug: #195480 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: quem+ssh session works when it shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195480
<ubotu> New bug: #194297 in filezilla (universe) "filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194297
<ubotu> New bug: #195485 in goocanvas (universe) "libgoocanvas-dev should depend on libgtk2.0-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195485
<ubotu> New bug: #195486 in ubuntu "mouse cursor not selecting/ deselecting items, boxes ect." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195486
<Nitroray> Hello all!
<Nitroray> I'd like to report an error.
<Nitroray> *a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #195487 in virt-manager (universe) "Cannot create virtualized x64 vm with virtual machine manager + " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195487
<Iulian> That was quick!
<ubotu> New bug: #195488 in openoffice.org (main) "Incorrect table of contents when subscript in headings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195488
<ubotu> New bug: #195490 in ubuntu "[8.04][64bits]Unknown random crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195490
<ubotu> New bug: #194687 in cacti (universe) "cacti web frontend fails with 'Invalid PHP_SELF Path' after upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194687
<ubotu> New bug: #195491 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found depends GCC_4.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195491
<ubotu> New bug: #195492 in compiz (main) "alt+tab with minimized scribus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195492
<ubotu> New bug: #194060 in linux (main) "-generic image fails to boot with "clocksource tsc unstable"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194060
<ubotu> New bug: #195493 in firefox (universe) "Annoying and aggravating location bar behavior" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195493
<ubotu> New bug: #194190 in cacti (universe) "Please sync cacti 0.8.7b-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194190
<ubotu> New bug: #195265 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195265
<ubotu> New bug: #194776 in gnome-power-manager (main) "5 batteries listed by GNOME power manager" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194776
<ubotu> New bug: #195495 in ubuntu "Hardy AMD64 Alpha 5 server and desktop won't boot on IBM eServer 325" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195495
<ubotu> New bug: #195496 in listen (universe) "can't sort by number of albums per artist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195496
<ubotu> New bug: #195497 in openbabel (universe) "unable to compile test program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195497
<ubotu> New bug: #124863 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NameError in contact_added()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124863
<ubotu> New bug: #195504 in apt-listbugs (universe) "When apt-listbugs is installed, GUI package manager hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195504
<ubotu> New bug: #189821 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with error in _dummy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189821
<ubotu> New bug: #195498 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[hardy] gnome-system-monitor crashed with signal 5 in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195498
<ubotu> New bug: #195500 in ubuntu "Monitor & Display could not be loaded: "libpython2.5.so" not found in path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195500
<ubotu> New bug: #195501 in ubuntu "network configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195501
<reuben_thomas> can I check: is reportbug a reasonable way to file a bug in Ubuntu? I realise I can't use it to browse the BTS as in Debian, but it's still useful because it fills in the package, version &c.
<ubotu> New bug: #195507 in wine "Alsa uses plughw:0,0 instead of default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195507
<pochu_> reuben_thomas: you can't AFAIK. Use apport instead
<reuben_thomas> thanks
<pochu_> anytime
<ubotu> New bug: #195505 in ubuntu "Home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195505
<ubotu> New bug: #195506 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195506
<reuben_thomas> apport seems only designed to deal with crashes, though
<seb128> no
<afflux> reuben_thomas: you can run apport in bug-filing mode. run "apport-cli -f -p <package>" or "/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -f -p <package>"
<reuben_thomas> ah, thanks
<afflux> (or the path for -qt, which I don't remember
<ubotu> New bug: #195509 in pdns (universe) "pdns-server doen't complete post-installation script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195509
<reuben_thomas> ok, this puts me into launchpad, which is nice, but I can't see what extra information it's going to attach to the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #194543 in wesnoth (universe) "[FF Exception] Please sync wesnoth (universe) 1:1.3.19-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194543
<ubotu> New bug: #195236 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_is_value_type() (dup-of: 182511)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195236
<pochu_> reuben_thomas: the package version, the system information (Ubuntu version) and not many more info yet
<reuben_thomas> ok, thanks
<pochu_> reuben_thomas: please open a bug against apport if you believe it should add more info (and which info)
<reuben_thomas> no, that's not the problem
<reuben_thomas> the problem is that I can't see what it's including as I write the report
<reuben_thomas> there's nothing in the launchpad page to say "this information will automatically be added to your report"
<seb128> that's due to design of the data sending I think
<pochu_> I see. File a bug about that too ;)
<seb128> apport could have a command line option to display those informations locally before sending them though
<reuben_thomas> ok, I'll open a bug
<reuben_thomas> thanks
<seb128> is your concern whether there is private datas there?
<reuben_thomas> well, that would be part of my concern
<reuben_thomas> but mostly it's knowing whether important information like package configuration is included,
<seb128> that's basically the version of the packages, depends, the locale used, etc
<reuben_thomas> as it is with reportbug,
<reuben_thomas> or whether I have to include it myself
<ubotu> New bug: #195511 in gnome-vfs2 "When launcing exaile from terminal, works fine, but generates this gnome-vfs2 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195511
<seb128> you can consider that it includes the informations reportbug includes
<reuben_thomas> right
<reuben_thomas> so other than I'm not always sure what that is, it's fine
<reuben_thomas> thanks, bye
<ubotu> New bug: #194564 in tk8.4 (main) "FTBFS in latest rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194564
<ubotu> New bug: #193975 in gnome-panel (main) "All icons have disappeared from desktop after minimizing Firefox. Minimizing Firefox crashes Gnome. " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193975
<ubotu> New bug: #195514 in apport (main) "apport doesn't say what extra information it includes in the report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195514
<ubotu> New bug: #195515 in ubuntu "wireless network interface not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195515
<ubotu> New bug: #195517 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Missing sound sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195517
<ubotu> New bug: #194559 in tcl8.3 (main) "FTBFS in latest archive test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194559
<ubotu> New bug: #194021 in gedit (main) "gedit keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194021
<ubotu> New bug: #195520 in policykit (main) "Unable to update network due to PolicyKit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195520
<ubotu> New bug: #195521 in gnome-nettool (main) "freezes when entering a certain site" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195521
<secretlondon> hi
<pedro_> hey secretlondon
<bdmurray> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello bdmurray
<jjesse> yay have my 5 for the day done
<jjesse> even resolved some of them
<pedro_> woohoo
<jjesse> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195523 in firefox (universe) "Firefox won't play video files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195523
<ubotu> New bug: #195524 in ubuntu "[alpha4 and 5] I get a busybox on one of my computers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195524
 * secretlondon should sign up properly for the 5 -a-day
<ubotu> New bug: #194070 in evolution (main) "evolution email taking over 1gb of mem or 50% of CPU" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194070
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've noticed that the users and groups admin in gnome-system-tools doesn't list shells anymore.  Have you seen a bug about that?
 * pochu_ doesn't want to sign up as he aims to do more than 5 a day ;)
<bdmurray> pochu_: I just stop myself at 5
<pochu_> heh
<bdmurray> er, I mean stop adding them not stop working :)
<pochu_> haha, I was thinking on the former ;)
<bdmurray> pochu_: I'm glad you think so highly of me.
<pochu_> bdmurray: hey, I was thinking you were kidding ;)
<pochu_> bdmurray: if you were serious you wouldn't say that here :P
<pedro_> bdmurray: no i haven't and I've got the list of shells here
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, I'll write it off as me being special then
 * secretlondon is doing more backtraces for the evo bug #151536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "Hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151536
<pochu_> bdmurray: g-s-t is buggy here too, but for garnacho who is upstream works fine (and he's using hardy)
<pochu_> I need to debug it, it might be related to policykit integration
<bdmurray> Actually it happens on my desktop and laptop
<pochu_> bug 188349, for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188349 in gnome-system-tools "[Hardy] Unable to save manual network configurations using network-admin" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188349
<pochu_> bdmurray: can you reproduce that one?
<pochu_> bdmurray: network-admin will only work the first time you open it, but not the rest until you logout (or reboot, not sure)
<ubotu> New bug: #195527 in ubuntu "Requesting hwtest as part of Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195527
<ubotu> New bug: #195529 in linux-source-2.6.22 "7.10 Gutsy kernel needs to have the timer frequency set to 1000 Hz by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195529
<bdmurray> pochu_: yes, I can recreate that
<ubotu> New bug: #195533 in ubuntu "I get ŸŸ when I paste anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195533
<ubotu> New bug: #195534 in ogre-contrib (universe) "[FFe] Please sync ogre (1.4.6.dfsg1-1) from debian unstable main" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195534
<ubotu> New bug: #195537 in openoffice.org (main) "Autofilter does not recognize calculated values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195537
<ubotu> New bug: #130133 in debreaper "debreaper crashed with SIGFPE" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130133
<ubotu> New bug: #176352 in debreaper "debreaper crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_style_get_valist()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176352
<ubotu> New bug: #194376 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox starts spinning after the connection to an sftp-server times out." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194376
<ubotu> New bug: #194495 in gnome-applets (main) "package gnome-applets 2.21.4-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194495
<ubotu> New bug: #194496 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin] Unlock -> "Could not authenticate. An unexpected error has occurred."" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194496
<pochu_> bdmurray, pedro_: let's make a hug day for gnome-system-tools? ;)
<pedro_> pochu_: how did you know it? that's planned for this Thursday ;-)
<pochu_> Oh really?
<pochu_> And I'm subscribed to the wiki page, so I must have received it
<pedro_> Isn't announced yet, i'll do it tomorrow
<pochu_> yeah, I received the wiki diff that tomorrow is ubiquity's day
<ubotu> New bug: #194502 in file-roller "Right click "Extract Here" action: Password dialogue doesn't have its title set." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194502
<ubotu> New bug: #194556 in python2.4 (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194556
<ubotu> New bug: #195539 in checkgmail (universe) "Check mail function does not work on v1.13svn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195539
<pochu_> pedro_, what's your opinion on moving the bugs announcements to a different channel?
<ubotu> New bug: #190630 in hplip (main) "toolbox.py crashed with IOError in mime_type()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190630
<bdmurray> pochu_: iirc, seb128 was one person who objected when we discussed it earlier
<jjesse> why would we move the bug announcement to a sperate channel?  what would be the benifit?
<bdmurray> jjesse: Making it easier to have conversations w/o interruptions.  Additionally, I don't feel a "New" bug report is particularly useful.  I think it would be more interesting to have ubotu announce other types of things.
<pedro_> pochu_: i'm agreed to do it, I'd like to see what's the impact on the bugsquad
<pedro_> some people enter the channel just to see the new bugs that are coming in
<pedro_> and what they can pick up for doing some triage
<jjesse> pedro_: i am one of those people that use it for triag new bugs
<pedro_> see ;-)
<pedro_> at gnome we have a channel for announce the bugs too
<jjesse> but i understand if there was a ubuntu-bug-annoucne
<pedro_>  #bzbot if you're interested on looking at
<pochu_> pedro_: let's move the discussion to #ubuntu-bugs-discussion or #ubuntu-triagers or #ubuntu-bugsquad then ;)
<pedro_> but the difference is that on the bzbot channel the bot announce more than new bugs
<jjesse> to also understand the difference to discussion
<pochu_> I like #ubuntu-bugsquad :)
<pedro_> yeah that could be an option too
<jjesse> hrmm further thinking, keep ubuntu-bugs for discussion and move bugs to an announce channell?
<ubotu> New bug: #195540 in gscan2pdf (universe) "Candidate revision gscan2pdf_0.9.21-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195540
<ubotu> New bug: #195541 in ubuntu "Unable to deactivate Sticky Keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195541
<secretlondon> that was the plan i think
 * secretlondon seems to have killed either gnome panel or nautilus! no clock, desktop switcher thing, application tabs, menus
<pedro_> oh that's a new feature on hardy
<pedro_> ;-)
<secretlondon> cool ;)
 * secretlondon blames evo as it was clicking on the calendar thing that triggered it
<secretlondon> although it could be that most evo processes have been stopped by being attached to gdb
<pochu_> secretlondon: hmm, that's happened to me, that I click on the clock and the entire pannel freezes
<ubotu> New bug: #194562 in tk8.3 (main) "FTBFS in latest rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194562
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> thats exactly it
<pochu_> it's annoying - I'm afraid of clicking the clock just in case that happens ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #195543 in libspectre (universe) "libspectre1 has an unmetdep on libgs8 (= 8.61.dfsg.1-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195543
<secretlondon> pochu_ unattaching gdb from evolution alarm notify gave me my panel back
<ubotu> New bug: #195542 in update-manager (main) "Impossible d'initialiser les données du paquet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195542
<ubotu> New bug: #195545 in ubuntu "xserver restart when compiz-fusion is enabled and I launch a fullscreen app." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195545
<ubotu> New bug: #195547 in ubuntu "kbuntu, cannot update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195547
<ubotu> New bug: #195546 in tsclient (main) "Terminal Server Client & Visual Effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195546
<secretlondon> pochu_ it was actually evo data server that I unfroze, not evo alarm notify
<secretlondon> its a bug we need to actually investigate i think - we can't have people being scared to click on their new shiny world clocks ;0
<ubotu> New bug: #194304 in kvm (main) "Networking Dies Under Heavy Load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194304
<ubotu> New bug: #195548 in jockey (main) "ValueError in jockey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195548
<ubotu> New bug: #194695 in totem "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_peek_pointer()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194695
<pedro_> see you later
<ubotu> New bug: #190391 in kdemultimedia (main) "My laptop won't return after a suspend mode in G Gibbon but which did in FFawn" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190391
<ubotu> New bug: #195325 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195325
<ubotu> New bug: #195550 in libpam-ssh (universe) "libpam-ssh doesn't unlock my key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195550
<ubotu> New bug: #195551 in apport (main) "package apport 0.101 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195551
<ubotu> New bug: #195552 in firefox (universe) "firefox -P default -a default won't open second window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195552
<ubotu> New bug: #194419 in bash (main) "improper quoting in bash completion script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194419
<ubotu> New bug: #195553 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_is_absolute() (dup-of: 186460)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195553
<ubotu> New bug: #195558 in ubuntu "brl-cad 7.10.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195558
<ubotu> New bug: #194539 in mono-tools (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194539
<ubotu> New bug: #195554 in myththemes (multiverse) "mythtv-theme-retro-osd: package does not contain files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195554
<ubotu> New bug: #195559 in libapache-dbi-perl (universe) "Bug in Apache::AuthDBI publishes passwords" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195559
<ubotu> New bug: #195561 in ubuntu "Package pdksh not a dependency when installing DB2 Express C from Partner repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195561
<thekorn> hmm, where can I report bugs/suggestions related to 'five-a-bug'?
<ubotu> New bug: #195562 in gvfs (main) "Firefox 3 will not play my Google Presentation Slides (dup-of: 186460)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195562
<pochu_> thekorn: one possibility is dholbach's blog ;)
<thekorn> pochu_, I'm wondering why https://bugs.launchpad.net/five-a-day/+filebug is not working
<ubotu> New bug: #194320 in update-manager (main) "Adept Manager (SIGABRT)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194320
<thekorn> since there are bugreports,
<thekorn> but it says "five-a-day does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker. "
<pochu_> thekorn: because it's deactivated
<pochu_> # Doesn’t use Bugs
<pochu_> https://edge.launchpad.net/five-a-day/
<thekorn> ah, okay, I will mail daniel directly then
<ubotu> New bug: #194474 in kdelibs (main) "[hardy] kded in loop after replugin USB Drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194474
<ubotu> New bug: #195563 in gnome-terminal (main) "[hardy] hangs on opening profile editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195563
<ubotu> New bug: #195564 in casper (main) "20080225 Live CD Function keys behave unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195564
<bdmurray> pochu_: If you are wondering I think bug filing is disabled because that is a ppa package.
<ubotu> New bug: #195565 in deskbar-applet (main) "Please sponsor deskbar-applet 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195565
<ubotu> New bug: #195566 in openoffice.org-dictionaries (main) "Please sync openoffice.org-dictionaries 1:2.4.0~m240-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195566
<bdmurray> pochu_: My bad forget what I said.
<ubotu> New bug: #195567 in baobab "RAM leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195567
<ubotu> New bug: #195568 in cheese (main) "Web cam lag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195568
<ubotu> New bug: #194551 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194551
<ubotu> New bug: #195569 in gnome-panel (main) "can't click on panel contents when mouse is at the top of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195569
<ubotu> New bug: #195571 in apache2 (main) "apache2 ldap group auth does not work anymore after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195571
<ubotu> New bug: #195572 in update-manager (main) "After new install, 151 packages update, install reports: Error committing changes, Possibly a problem DL some packages or commit would break packages. Re-installed three times, problem continues.. Please advise!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195572
<ubotu> New bug: #188141 in incron (universe) "User jobs are run with root group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188141
<secretlondo> i'm playing with a beta deb of cinepaint I've been given by someone from sidux. I don't see how we can get cinepaint back into hardy (although we could argue regression) but it should be fine for intrepid
<ubotu> New bug: #188274 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Please sync hardy deluge-torrent (universe) 0.5.8.3-1 from Debian unstable(main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188274
<ubotu> New bug: #188277 in gnome-keyring-manager "Keyring manager is kind of corrupt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188277
<ubotu> New bug: #195577 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed apparently (dup-of: 188562)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195577
<ubotu> New bug: #188412 in ubuntu "jvm error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188412
<ubotu> New bug: #189064 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "cannot view java applet on konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189064
<ubotu> New bug: #189152 in firefox (universe) "when asked to download things it says: "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file" , what can I do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189152
<ubotu> New bug: #195576 in ubuntu "after update ubuntu 8.04 (02-25-'08) linux restricted drivers unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195576
<ubotu> New bug: #194453 in mediatomb (universe) "Please sync mediatomb 0.10.0.dfsg1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194453
<ubotu> New bug: #189680 in yelp (main) "antonio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189680
<ubotu> New bug: #194460 in git-core (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194460
<ubotu> New bug: #194855 in freevial (universe) "Please sync freevial 1.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194855
<ubotu> New bug: #190020 in xfce4-panel "Stack-based buffer overflow" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190020
<ubotu> New bug: #194898 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-hsql-postgresql 1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194898
<ubotu> New bug: #195579 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus - No file association" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195579
<ubotu> New bug: #190084 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "VirtualBox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190084
<ubotu> New bug: #190161 in ubuntu "I can use same 'not root only' aplications only with 'sodo'. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190161
<ubotu> New bug: #190440 in ubuntu "haim2574" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190440
<ubotu> New bug: #194770 in samba (main) "samba-common is not installed with samba" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194770
<ubotu> New bug: #195580 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto always uses first entry in the combo box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195580
<pochu_> #190440 in ubuntu "haim2574" <--- what's that? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #190577 in ubuntu "System is unstable (File system and processing)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190577
<ubotu> New bug: #190804 in gnome-terminal (main) "I can't use the number 1 key on my keyboard. I hit it but nothing comes on the screen, web page, and terminal. How can I get my number 1 key back. " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190804
<ubotu> New bug: #191121 in usplash (main) "signal 15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191121
<ubotu> New bug: #195584 in apport (main) "apport won't upgrade (0.103)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195584
<ubotu> New bug: #195585 in xfce4-terminal (universe) "xfce4-terminal (architecture-dependent) package includes html documentation in all languages and lots of png images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195585
<ubotu> New bug: #195588 in tomboy (main) "Please sponsor tomboy 0.9.7 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195588
<ubotu> New bug: #195589 in localepurge (universe) "localepurge could have an option to remove unneeded GNOME help files (can save more than 100MB in standard system)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195589
<ubotu> New bug: #195591 in cowdancer (universe) "cowbuilder deletes bind-mounted directories in some cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195591
<ubotu> New bug: #194808 in linux (main) "Akai DC-7370 Digital Camera error when mounting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194808
<ubotu> New bug: #194724 in linux (main) "kernel gives message "DMI BIOS year==0" at startup" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194724
<ubotu> New bug: #195593 in accerciser (universe) "Please sponsor accerciser 1.1.92 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195593
<ubotu> New bug: #195595 in dbus (main) "dbus-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195595
<ubotu> New bug: #194207 in linux (main) "arcmsr + archttp64 calls dma_free_coherent() with irqs disabled - dmesg filled with warnings" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194207
<ubotu> New bug: #194101 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Ignore error of "update-alternatives --remove" in postrm" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194101
<ubotu> New bug: #194196 in linux (main) "Fails to insert nVidia SATA disk modules on boot causing boot fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194196
<ubotu> New bug: #195598 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk open dialog, location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195598
<ubotu> New bug: #195599 in gnome-panel (main) "Pidgin bug?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195599
<ubotu> New bug: #195601 in eog (main) "Please sponsor eog 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195601
<ubotu> New bug: #195605 in ubiquity (main) "Sound not configured properly on Sony Vaio SZ650N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195605
<ubotu> New bug: #195607 in ubuntu "Ondemand governor freezes core2duo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195607
<ubotu> New bug: #195608 in partman-auto "Need to be able to specify detailed partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195608
<ubotu> New bug: #195609 in python-babel (universe) "Please sync python-babel 0.9.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195609
<ubotu> New bug: #194931 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "mplayer firefox plug-in problem with Desktop Effects enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194931
<ubotu> New bug: #194325 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy] konqueror opens links in new tab/window instead of logging/putting data in the same tab" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194325
<ubotu> New bug: #195611 in gnome-themes (main) "Please sponsor gnome-themes 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195611
<Flannel> Who do I talk to to get a bug marked invalid un-invalidated?
<james_w> Flannel: which bug?
<Flannel> bug 195212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195212 in linux "Hardy doesn't have kernel transitional packages from Dapper" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195212
<bdmurray> Flannel: I'll take care of it
<Flannel> bdmurray: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195614 in cdrom-detect (main) "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195614
<bdmurray> Flannel: Are you the reporter?
<Flannel> bdmurray: the original one, yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #195615 in firefox (universe) "Hardy Firefox R-Kiosk - web only appliance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195615
<bdmurray> How did you determine that those do not exist?  I've done some upgrades from Dapper to Hardy.
<Flannel> bdmurray: I looked in the Alternate CD, and packages.ubuntu.com, and they dont.  update-manager apparently takes care of the switchover to -generic, but there really ought to be those metapackages, so one could upgrade sans update-manager (or more importantly, fix a broken upgrade)
<Flannel> They need to be included in the alt CD as well for those who upgrade with the CD
<Flannel> As far as I can tell, those are the only metapackages missing, gaim even has one (albeit in universe), and that'll be covered by ubuntu-desktop anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-26
<bdmurray> Flannel: okay, I think mentioning the alternate CD scenario would be useful.
<Flannel> bdmurray: Yeah, I thought about it afterwards and figured I'd include it in any follow ups.
<ubotu> New bug: #195616 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195616
<ubotu> New bug: #194328 in bloboats (universe) "Please sync bloboats 1.0.1.dsfg-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194328
<ubotu> New bug: #194329 in libast (universe) "Please sync libast 0.7-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194329
<ubotu> New bug: #194380 in kadu (universe) "Please sync kadu 0.6.0~rc3.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194380
<ubotu> New bug: #194597 in postfix (main) "Please sync postfix 2.5.1-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194597
<ubotu> New bug: #195621 in file-roller (main) "Please sponsor file-roller 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195621
<ubotu> New bug: #194646 in xine-lib (main) "Please sync xine-lib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194646
<ubotu> New bug: #195624 in hal (main) "Cheese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195624
<ubotu> New bug: #193846 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Office Communicator web access shows blank page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193846
<ubotu> New bug: #195629 in ubuntu "erratic mouse behaviour when typing too quickly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195629
<ubotu> New bug: #195630 in ubuntu "Can't change permissions on a folder with nautilus." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195630
<ubotu> New bug: #194797 in ubuntu "[kubuntu hardy] Cannot set volume higher than 48% with hot keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194797
<ubotu> New bug: #195633 in exo (universe) "Thunar can't show the chinese filename in the usbdisk with a ntfs partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195633
<ubotu> New bug: #195634 in gnome-games (main) "Please sponsor gnome-games 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195634
<ubotu> New bug: #194132 in ubuntu "What is needed to receive TV documentaries with sound on my computer.?The other questions 1 and 2 is solved Thank you." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194132
<ubotu> New bug: #195637 in evolution (main) "Evolution window placement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195637
<ubotu> New bug: #195638 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Regression] [HARDY] Gnome not catching battery button press & other keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195638
<ubotu> New bug: #195639 in jockey (main) "Hardware Drivers is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195639
<ubotu> New bug: #195641 in linux-meta (main) "[Hardy] linux-image-virtual does not depend on latest kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195641
<ubotu> New bug: #188985 in crystalspace (universe) "csbench crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188985
<ubotu> New bug: #195642 in update-manager (main) "Hardy Heron 8.04 Upgrade From Gutsy Fails on 'apport' upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195642
<ubotu> New bug: #194765 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_prepend()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194765
<ubotu> New bug: #195643 in linux (main) "[Hardy] No sound with linux-image-2.6.24-10-virtual" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195643
<ubotu> New bug: #195647 in language-pack-kde-en (main) "language-pack-kde-en packages break KDE for canadian english users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195647
<ubotu> New bug: #195649 in exo (universe) "failure to eject video cd/dvd & data cd/dvd using button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195649
<ubotu> New bug: #195650 in evolution (main) "Calendar startup and close immediately after 3 Warning that can not open Notize (from a not existing CALDAV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195650
<ubotu> New bug: #195289 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetTile()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195289
<ubotu> New bug: #194085 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv in gutsy does not work when started at boot" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194085
<ubotu> New bug: #195653 in exo (universe) "A error message pop up when eject usbkey or mmc card from thunar sidebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195653
<ubotu> New bug: #194219 in collectd (universe) "[needs-sync] collectd  (4.3.0-1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194219
<ubotu> New bug: #195657 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fast-user-switch applet crashed after kdm login to gnome account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195657
<ubotu> New bug: #194573 in thunderbird (main) "sound in thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194573
<ubotu> New bug: #195658 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Status icon shows AC power and full battery when logging in while on battery power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195658
<ubotu> New bug: #195659 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195659
<ubotu> New bug: #195661 in cupsys (main) "[hardy alpha 5] package cupsys 1.3.5-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195661
<ubotu> New bug: #158515 in ubuntu "nvidia 7300 driver problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158515
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubiquity Hug Day! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080226 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #195663 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 177377)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195663
<ubotu> New bug: #195666 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha 5] - need to be able to disable bootsplash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195666
<ubotu> New bug: #195667 in libc "libc need to be updated due to sscanf bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195667
<ubotu> New bug: #194690 in chromium (universe) "L1 - die simultaneously with boss, become a ghost on level 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194690
<calc> what package do gnome clipboard issues belong to?
<techno_freak> can some one look at bug #184998 and change the importance? it has been confirmed and lying there for so long
<ubotu> New bug: #195668 in rhythmbox (main) "Coundn't access file:///" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184998 in libwnck ""Move To Another Workspace:" moves to Desk 3 in Desk 2 when selectin Desk 1 in Compiz" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184998
<ubotu> New bug: #195669 in hal (main) "pc running at low resolution " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195669
<ubotu> New bug: #194538 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice wordprocessor smehow disabled spellcheck" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194538
<ubotu> New bug: #194359 in openoffice.org (main) "[Hardy] Get a  WARNING **: Invalidate all children called" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194359
<ubotu> New bug: #194400 in openoffice.org (main) "attached file open garbled in linux OO, fine on windows OO" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194400
<ubotu> New bug: #195673 in kernel-package (main) "kernel-package build incomplete header package for 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195673
<ubotu> New bug: #195674 in ubuntu "hibernate not restoring after prolong sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195674
<ubotu> New bug: #195675 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk shows empty selection in its window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195675
<ubotu> New bug: #194013 in openoffice.org (main) "[Hardy] font rendering in openoffice not consistent with other applications" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194013
<ubotu> New bug: #194452 in openoffice.org "Quotes don't show in pdf" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194452
<ubotu> New bug: #195671 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Fonts in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195671
<ubotu> New bug: #195672 in ubuntu "When I save a file a second file is created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195672
<ubotu> New bug: #195676 in preload (universe) "preload.log has wrong permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195676
<ubotu> New bug: #195677 in gnome-terminal (main) "No text in top menu items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195677
<ubotu> New bug: #195679 in pidgin (main) "pidgin does not have "Save" button to save browser preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195679
<ubotu> New bug: #195680 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] segmentation fault when adding a new group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195680
<ubotu> New bug: #195681 in update-manager (main) "when trying to upgrade after initial install to upgrade and update was told other application was active, but there was only the upgrade running that I had initiated and non-others running!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195681
<ubotu> New bug: #195682 in ubuntu "Metacity Doesn't Automatically Start Without Compiz Installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195682
<ubotu> New bug: #195684 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta 'New From Existing Sources' should hide the 'Create Folder' Button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195684
<ubotu> New bug: #194314 in acpi (main) "Fujitsu hangs trying to resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194314
<ubotu> New bug: #195685 in clamav (universe) "[clamav] [CVE-2007-6595] [CVE-2008-0318] execution of arbitrary / DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195685
<ubotu> New bug: #195688 in libimager-perl (universe) "[libimager-perl] [CVE-2007-2459] buffer overflow which could allow the execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195688
<ubotu> New bug: #195689 in splitvt (universe) "[splitvt] [CVE-2008-0162] privilege escalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195689
<ubotu> New bug: #195690 in ocsinventory-agent (universe) "Package deployment action store not working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195690
<ubotu> New bug: #195691 in ubuntu "[dspam] [CVE-2007-6418] programming error leading to information disclosure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195691
<ubotu> New bug: #195692 in wordpress (universe) "[wordpress] several remote vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195692
<ubotu> New bug: #194711 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Startup hangs on "Mount Root File System"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194711
<ubotu> New bug: #195693 in iceape (universe) "[iceape] several vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195693
<ubotu> New bug: #194714 in ndiswrapper (main) "[Hardy] ndiswrapper does not function with 2.6.24-8." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194714
<ubotu> New bug: #195695 in turba2 (universe) "[turba2] [CVE-2008-0807] programming error in permission testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195695
<ubotu> New bug: #195696 in sword (universe) "[diatheke] [CVE-2008-0932] insufficient input sanitising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195696
<ubotu> New bug: #195698 in firefox (universe) "Multiple proxy authenticacion windows appear when restoring a saved session " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195698
<ubotu> New bug: #195699 in ubuntu "Hardy Heron Alpha 5 installer misplaces 'Suomi' in language list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195699
<ubotu> New bug: #195700 in xine-lib (main) "[xine-lib] [CVE-2008-0486] possible buffer overflow in the FLAC audio demuxer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195700
<thekorn> against which package should I report a wrong hint in this "command-not-found" tool?
<thekorn> "activation-client" is not in libbonobo2-common anymore but in libbonobo2-bin
<ubotu> New bug: #195703 in ubuntu "Thinkpad Ultrabay produces a fatal hang when unplugging devices on a T61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195703
<seb128> thekorn: no need to open a bug I would say
<seb128> thekorn: the database is updated every now and then and you are using an unstable distro
<seb128> thekorn: just wait for the next update, the bug will not bring any value
<thekorn> seb128, ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #195704 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] LilyKDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195704
<ubotu> New bug: #195705 in totem (main) "Hardy Alpha5: Totem crashes when switching between streams (radio channels )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195705
<ubotu> New bug: #195706 in apport (main) "opened launchpad page not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195706
<ubotu> New bug: #193971 in tmispell-voikko (main) "FeatureFreeze exception: Please sync tmispell-voikko 0.7-1 from Debian sid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193971
<ubotu> New bug: #195710 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195710
<ubotu> New bug: #195711 in network-manager (main) "Time to upgrade ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195711
<ubotu> New bug: #194098 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk 0.8.2 bugfix release / merge ndisgtk 0.8.2-1 (universe/main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194098
<ubotu> New bug: #195715 in evince (main) "Evince crashed while selecting a value in a select box (PDF Formular)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195715
<ubotu> New bug: #194804 in console-setup (main) "unable to use alphabetical chars with Slovene keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194804
<ubotu> New bug: #194927 in casper (main) "Error: Could not launch application: Not a launchable item" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194927
<ubotu> New bug: #195716 in gcalctool (main) "Please sponsor gcalctool 2.21.92into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195716
<ubotu> New bug: #194730 in grub (main) "GRUB's three seconds delay unnecessary if only Ubuntu is installed" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194730
<ubotu> New bug: #195717 in debian-installer (main) "Debian Daily Feb-26, '08  i386  " netinst " Get Stuck at 65% - Configuring ssl-cert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195717
<ubotu> New bug: #195718 in pidgin (main) "aptitude install of finch on heron requires X11 deps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195718
<ubotu> New bug: #195719 in ubuntu "no sound on thinkpad T61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195719
<ubotu> New bug: #195720 in ubuntu "Recovery Menu should not allow root access without login." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195720
<ubotu> New bug: #195721 in driconf (universe) "glxinfo crashes after login  ( systemfreeze ) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195721
<hggdh> bdmurray?
<ubotu> New bug: #195724 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please sync eeepc-acpi-scripts 1.0 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195724
<hggdh> ALL: it is my understanding that apport-opened bugs are Private, and they should stay this way either (a) until the core dump has been removed, or (b) forever, if other private data is recorded. Now, generically, the apport-generated bugs will not have any other private dta apart from the core dump. SO... should we unset Private after apport-retrace has run, and filled in the nice stack traces we need?
<hggdh> I have been doing that, but would like to be sure
<ubotu> New bug: #187769 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_switch_sink_reset" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187769
<ubotu> New bug: #190441 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190441
<ubotu> New bug: #195727 in dstat (universe) "--nocolor does not turn colors off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195727
<ubotu> New bug: #195728 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195728
<hggdh> pedro_: please see may question above
<seb128> hggdh: no, the detailled backtraces can have passwords, etc
<seb128> hggdh: it should stay as private until somebody has carrefully read the stacktrace and make sure there is no private datas there
<persia> hggdh: It's important to review the contents before setting public.  If anything looks suspicious, better to err on the side of caution.
<pedro_> hggdh: i don't see the question, can you paste it?
<hggdh> seb128, persia: read you 5/5, and will comply
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #184197 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184197
<ubotu> New bug: #185829 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185829
<ubotu> New bug: #185920 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in purple_ssl_close()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185920
<ubotu> New bug: #194403 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Random 4-way scroll button behaviour with Alps touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194403
<ubotu> New bug: #195729 in ubuntu "bootup-sequence fails to detect qemu graphics card and resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195729
<hggdh> pedro_: it related to maintaining or taking out the Private tag on bugsa
<seb128> hello pedro_
<hggdh> all of this started because of a daily crash on pidgin... went to look for duplicates, and found tens of pidgin bugs with incomplete description ("pigdin crashed with sigsegv", no top-of-stack function name), and noted a lot of them are Private
<hggdh> which may well create many duplicates
<persia> Doesn't apport have access to private bugs for duplicate checking?
<hggdh> yes, to my knowledge
<ubotu> New bug: #183881 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in out_cmd" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183881
<ubotu> New bug: #195730 in amsn (universe) "Font size not occording to default setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195730
<hggdh> but those that apport failed will still not be marked as such
<persia> Ah.  Right.  In that case, I suspect we have to either manually merge them, or be certain there isn't any private information.
<ubotu> New bug: #195733 in ubuntu "sync terminator 0.8.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195733
<ubotu> New bug: #195737 in compiz (main) ""open" animation should be set to glide 2, not glide 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195737
<ubotu> New bug: #194249 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "atieventsd crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSend()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194249
<ubotu> New bug: #194598 in gnome-terminal "wrong exit_action value when creating new profile" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194598
<ubotu> New bug: #195627 in nautilus (main) "High CPU Usage, Hang when opening Samba share" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195627
<ubotu> New bug: #195644 in gnome-chess (universe) "gnome-chess crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195644
<ubotu> New bug: #195742 in beaglefs (universe) "Please sync beaglefs 1.0.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195742
<ubotu> New bug: #194198 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "linux kernel overwrites menu.lst causing bad boot" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194198
<ubotu> New bug: #194651 in file-roller (main) "File Roller cannot extract .ace files (dup-of: 80775)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194651
<ubotu> New bug: #195744 in gnome-applets (main) "Drawers don't open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195744
<ubotu> New bug: #195745 in apport (main) "package apport 0.98 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195745
<eblan> hello from russian ubuntu users)
<persia> kubuntolog: Hello.
<kubuntolog> in this place i can tell about some anoying bugs?)
<persia> kubuntolog: You could, but it's best to report them to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs in order to make sure people see them.  If you're working on triaging them, here's a good place to ask for advice.
<kubuntolog> persia: all bugs what i know is in launchpad)
<kubuntolog> but how to fix them?)
<persia> kubuntolog: The you are in exactly the right place.  The next step is to track it down, and get enough information for a developer to fix it.  Which bug would you like to try first?
<kubuntolog> one bug don't fixed 2 years...
<kubuntolog> one moment
<kubuntolog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39414
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39414 in linux-source-2.6.15 "syslog is flooded with messages after connecting bluetooth usb dongle" [High,Fix released]
<kubuntolog> i bought bluetooth adapter yesterday, and syslogd was flooded about 2 Gb logs))
<persia> kubuntolog: That one is reported as already fixed.  For kernel bugs, it is often useful to open a new bug for each type of hardware (or do you have it with "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0400:080a National Semiconductor Corp."?
<ubotu> New bug: #195749 in linux-source-2.6.22 "java hangs then crash in libc6/kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195749
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies may provide some guidance on the specific information the kernel team prefers in a new bug.
<kubuntolog> persia: same usb-adapter) But, if bug was fixed, how to use the patch?)
<persia> kubuntolog: Reviewing that bug history, I'm less confident it is really fixed.  Hold on...
<kubuntolog> ok, i'm waiting)
<kubuntolog> this is a really old bug, but in ubuntu version of kernel he wasn't fixed yet...
<kubuntolog> i don't want to compile vanilla kernel)
<persia> kubuntolog: Based on the buglog and absence of comment by the individual marking the bug "Fix Released", and further reports against the release following the reported fix, I'm opening a task against the current kernel package.
<persia> I'm not a kernel person, but we can hope that one of them will be able to determine either that it is a bug (and fix it), or that it is not a bug in the kernel, and redirect to the appropriate location.
<persia> Thanks a lot for discovering this, and please stay subscribed to the bug and follow any guidance from the kernel developers to ensure that a fix becomes available.
<kubuntolog> persia: thanx) What do I do?
<kubuntolog> persia: i'm subscribed already
<kubuntolog> ))
<persia> kubuntolog: For that one, if you are up for hacking the kernel package, you could try preparing a patch and talking about it in #ubuntu-kernel, but there's not much more to do other than raising attention that it may have been closed in error.
<persia> You mentioned a few, what's another: maybe that one will have an easier triage route.
<kubuntolog> persia: ok) I'm not experienced user, i meet kubuntu 5 months only
<persia> kubuntolog: No problem.  New people are always welcome, as there are lots of bugs that need more eyes.
<kubuntolog> persia: oh eyah)
<kubuntolog> oops0
<kubuntolog> yeah)
<kubuntolog> persia: i know one more bug but i don't know how to describe it
<persia> kubuntolog: OK.  Which package?
<kubuntolog> persia: this is about my kubuntu desktop. When i copy many files on ~/Desktop - he freezes. What means, i can click on icons, but desktop don't show changes after deleting files from desktop or copy new files on it
<persia> Anybody know which package provides the kubuntu desktop to help kubuntulog find the bug?
<kubuntolog> persia: and my english is too bad, i can't correctly to describe that bug...
<persia> kubuntolog: Generally I find the best practice is to first figure out which program has the bug.  Then, search launchpad to try to see if someone else reported it.  If all else fails, report a bug against the package, and include a description of the steps to take, the expected result, and the observed result.
<persia> Generally this type of report is easy for others to confirm, and easy for a developer to process.
<kubuntolog> persia: ok, but about which package i'll try to search?
<persia> kubuntolog: That's why I asked the question above.  Maybe the KDE documentation can give you a hint as to what provides the desktop?
<kubuntolog> persia: i'll see documentation)
<kubuntolog> persia: oh, i quite forgotten... My girlfriend has laptop Asus X50N and i can't install Ubuntu on it
<ubotu> New bug: #195665 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV after vmware install" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195665
 * Iulian looks around
<Iulian> Hey!
<persia> kubuntolog: Installer bugs are hard.  Sometimes it's the kernel, and sometimes it's something else.  I'm not sure how to help you with that (but I am impressed that you keep finding hard bugs)
<secretlondon> there is a debugging kde page
<persia> secretlondon: Where?
<persia> secretlondon: Also, Do you have any ideas about bug #39414 (you were the immediately previous commenter to the person marking it Fix Released).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39414 in linux-source-2.6.15 "syslog is flooded with messages after connecting bluetooth usb dongle" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39414
<persia> hah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKDE
<kubuntolog> persia: i think laptop's chip not suppoted or videocard not supported, i'll try install Hardy in april, but now she uses vista - that sux!!
<secretlondon> Iulian: hi
<Iulian> Hi there ;)
<Iulian> Uhumm, no bug hugged?
<secretlondon> persia: its a link on the debigging procedures wiki page
<secretlondon> persia: i'll look at the bug
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Hi.. Just saw the bug day page..
<InsClusoe> Iulian: How to validate ubiquity bugs? It's seems very difficult to me.
<InsClusoe> That partly explains not many of them have been hugged.
<secretlondon> persia; I have no idea re: bug #39414, my comment is from 2006. it clearly isn't fixed htough
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39414 in linux-source-2.6.15 "syslog is flooded with messages after connecting bluetooth usb dongle" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39414
<persia> secretlondon: That's what I thought.  It's just nice to get confirmation from someone who'd seen the bug before.  Thanks for checking again.
<ubotu> New bug: #195757 in ubuntu "ps -aux command hangs and not displaying proccess tree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195757
<ubotu> New bug: #195758 in openoffice.org (main) "OfficeWriter jumps to other line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195758
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Sorry, I was hugging some bugs. You should try to recreate the bugs in Hardy and change the status to: Confirmed if you have the same bug. If there is not enough information provided, ask for more (take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity) and set the status to: Incomplete.
<InsClusoe> InsClusoe: Yeah.. But for each bug in Ubiquity, wiill you run the installer and verify? Man, that sounds so time consuming.
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Aww, no, not really.
<Iulian> I am taking the "Incomplete" bugs first.
<InsClusoe> ok..
<Iulian> But some of them are reported a long time ago without enough information.
<Iulian> And in this case we should change the status to Invalid with the right response from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<InsClusoe> Hmm...
<Iulian> Also you can ask them to recreate the bugs with Hardy.
<InsClusoe> ok...
<InsClusoe> A lot of people have had their partitions altered during the install.. Feel bad for them! :-(
<Iulian> Yeah...
<ubotu> New bug: #195760 in hotkey-setup (main) "volume steps too big" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195760
<ubotu> New bug: #195762 in ubuntu "USB Mass Storage Devices not mounting, device not accepting address, error -32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195762
<ubotu> New bug: #195763 in ubuntu "Unresponsive application dim gray, didnt regain color after become responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195763
<Iulian> Mmmh, lots of bugs. I hope we'll get some help soon..
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Looking at bug #130463. I believe this should not be in open status. Its not a bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130463 in ubiquity "Installer does not inform user that it can setup a dual boot system with operating systems like Windows" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130463
<Iulian> InsClusoe: It is marked as Wishlist but it seems that no one knows about it.
<Iulian> Well, just set the status to Confirmed and let the bug alone.
<pedro_> it's a valid bug
<pedro_> take a look to the activity log
<pedro_> evand (ubiquity developer) set the importance to Wishlist so it may be valid for him
<InsClusoe> pedro_: oh.. ok.. :-)
<Iulian> It was marked as wishlist on 10 September by him.
<Iulian> And recently Mantas assigned to Baltix.
<InsClusoe> ok.. I changed it to confirmed as a Ubiquity developer has marked it under wishlist.
<Iulian> Okay
<ubotu> New bug: #195764 in unifont (main) "Build script produces incomplete font properties in bdf file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195764
<ubotu> New bug: #195767 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195767
<Iulian> I'm afk for a few minutes.
<Iulian> Lunch..
<InsClusoe> ok..
<ubotu> New bug: #195771 in totem (main) "crash when parsing dvb channel file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195771
<ubotu> New bug: #195772 in matplotlib (universe) "[needs-packaging] please upgrade python-matplotlib to version later than 0.90.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195772
<ubotu> New bug: #195773 in f-spot (main) "[f-spot] use proper folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195773
<ubotu> New bug: #193961 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-mount does not mount luks encrypted usb-drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193961
<ubotu> New bug: #194032 in debian-installer (main) "Install hangs on SILO using a LDom on a T5220" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194032
<ubotu> New bug: #195768 in ubuntu "Bad battery runtime in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195768
<ubotu> New bug: #195769 in glibc (main) "man pages for pthread_rwlock-* missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195769
<ubotu> New bug: #195770 in ubuntu "cd in drive fails to mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195770
<ubotu> New bug: #195774 in gdm (main) "GDM login mask changed to wrong design" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195774
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Bug #187437 was logged for Kubuntu Gutsy. And reporter has also mentioned that this does not exist in Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 3.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187437 in ubiquity "Installer missing graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187437
<ubotu> New bug: #195777 in zope-cmfplone (universe) "Plone javascript firing off spurious requests to https://0 in IE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195777
<pedro_> InsClusoe: what about a Fix Released there? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #195778 in gnome-panel (main) "System crash periodically with Compiz (especially using firefox)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195778
<ubotu> New bug: #195781 in dragonplayer (universe) "please sync Dragon Player to 2.0.1 in hardy kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195781
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Never thought about it.. But was that ever acknowledged as a bug in the first place? :-)
<InsClusoe> I have never attempted a  Kubuntu install myself.
<ubotu> New bug: #195783 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "I see only a gray Applet Box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195783
<ubotu> New bug: #195782 in ubuntu "No scanning functions of HP F2180 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195782
<ubotu> New bug: #195784 in labplot (universe) "Please sync 1.6.0.1 with debianSync request." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195784
<ubotu> New bug: #195785 in tcllib (universe) "snit 2.1 contained in tcllib 1.9.dfsg1-1 incompatible with tcl/tk 8.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195785
<InsClusoe> wel.. gotta go... zero bugs for the day so far. :-$
<Iulian> I have to make them green.
<Iulian> Bye!
<Iulian> Ohh, too late.
<Iulian> Btw, what status should I set to bug 134719 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134719 in ubiquity "ubiquity eat 100% CPU in Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134719
<ubotu> New bug: #194875 in ubuntu "SIS 661/671 FX driver,SIS 190 ethernet driver, Atheros 5006/5007 EG driver (dup-of: 195474)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194875
<Iulian> I was thinking to set the status to fix released but I can't confirm it.
<ubotu> New bug: #194864 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot crashes with SIGSEGV on open" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194864
<ubotu> New bug: #195787 in ubuntu "One volume mounted by truecrypt, nautilus shows two volumes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195787
<ubotu> New bug: #195788 in ubuntu "Evolution 2.21.92 (hardy) crashes when attaching MS-Office files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195788
<ubotu> New bug: #195790 in ubuntu "do-release-upgrade failed on gusty -> hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195790
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<ubotu> New bug: #195792 in acl (main) "getfacl display some characters as escaped octal in username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195792
<ubotu> New bug: #195793 in kdebase (main) "Crash before install on vmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195793
<ubotu> New bug: #195789 in linux "Forcedeth causes problem on SUspend / Resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195789
<ubotu> New bug: #195795 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "what-patch isn't accurate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195795
<ubotu> New bug: #195796 in zenity (main) ""zenity --question"  does not return code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195796
<ubotu> New bug: #195798 in ubuntu "Nautilus: Impossible to change case of filename/extension in Windows Share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195798
<ubotu> New bug: #195799 in smplayer-themes (universe) "Please sync smplayer-themes 0.1.15.dfsg-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195799
<ubotu> New bug: #195800 in evolution (main) "[Hardy] Evolution not available because evolution-common not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195800
<jjesse> i wonder if tthe 5 bug a day team is actually making a dent in all the bugs that are in launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #194130 in ubiquity (main) "[out of memory] installer crashed cause: timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194130
<ubotu> New bug: #194256 in kmyfirewall (universe) "[FFe request] Please sync kmyfirewall 1.1.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194256
<ubotu> New bug: #194260 in ubiquity (main) "installer hangs after keyboard selection" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194260
<ubotu> New bug: #194661 in ubiquity (main) "hardy alpha5 broadcom wireless install loops infinitely (dup-of: 188282)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194661
<ubotu> New bug: #195765 in gvfs (main) "The LATEST CHANGES GOT WORSE - gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195765
<ubotu> New bug: #195805 in ubuntu "Keyboard stops responding in X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195805
<ubotu> New bug: #195806 in purrr (universe) "please update purrr to version 0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195806
<ubotu> New bug: #195808 in python2.5 (main) "package python2.5 2.5.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.5/site.py', which is also in package python2.5-minimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195808
<ubotu> New bug: #194210 in fldigi (universe) "Latest version on the fldigi website is 2.09" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194210
<ubotu> New bug: #194438 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "8.04: Update to new KMediaFactory 0.6.0 for KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194438
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes?
<hggdh> bdmurray, already resolved, but thanks to follow up. It was a question on the "Private" setting of bugs, but seb and persi a answered it.
<ubotu> New bug: #195812 in hipo (universe) "[FFe request] Please sync hipo 0.6-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195812
<ubotu> New bug: #195813 in ubuntu "python update failed with:'import site' failed; use -v for traceback " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195813
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, great!
<Iulian> Blah! When I go to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ I'm getting a Timeout error.
<ubotu> New bug: #195746 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with PyCentralError in read_version_info()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195746
<Iulian> OOPS-787EA60
<DB42> my apt database borked, what can i do ?
<bdmurray> Iulian: try it w/o edge maybe?
<Iulian> bdmurray: I'm trying now.
<Iulian> No, it does not work. I am a member of LP Beta Testers and I'm automatically redirected to edge servers.
<bdmurray> go to launchpad.net and choose disable redirection for 2 hours
<Iulian> Still doesn't work. I have to go to bugs.launchpad.net and choose ubuntu project from there.
<jjesse> interesting having no problems w/ edge right now :)
<Iulian> That's weird.
<ubotu> New bug: #195814 in ubuntu "wi fi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195814
<ubotu> New bug: #195815 in pyopengl (universe) "[hardy] python-opengl installs broken symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195815
<ubotu> New bug: #194412 in samba (main) "mksmbpasswd, called from samba postinst, should not create Samba user for user with uid <1000" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194412
<ubotu> New bug: #195816 in squeeze (universe) "New upstream bugfix release (0.2.3)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195816
<ubotu> New bug: #195817 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "screens closed unexpectedly (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195817
<ubotu> New bug: #195818 in ubuntu "Error whith dist-upgrade : erreur de traitement de /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195818
<ubotu> New bug: #195820 in yelp (main) "blocage de la mise à jour vers ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195820
<bdmurray> Yeah, I finally found an untriaged bug!
<ubotu> New bug: #195822 in hdparm (main) "Hardy hdparm does not honour power management options, leading to premature disk failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195822
<bdmurray> evand: bug 188282 is really a kernel bug right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188282 in wireless-tools "hardy install alpha4 loops: broadcom: no firmware file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188282
<evand> that or jockey
<evand> bdmurray: ^
<ubotu> New bug: #195823 in python2.5 (main) "site.py missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195823
<bdmurray> evand: right, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195824 in wine (universe) "Wine crashes when ran from any folder other than build directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195824
<ubotu> New bug: #194640 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Sponsor 2.21.92" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194640
<ubotu> New bug: #195825 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV during ADS directory authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195825
<bdmurray> evand: Bug 187163 could be confirmed as the installer still talks about /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187163 in ubiquity "Message in GUI installer talks about apt and sources.list" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187163
<Iulian> What status should I set to bug 134719 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134719 in ubiquity "ubiquity eat 100% CPU in Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 5" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134719
<Iulian> I was thinking to set the status to fix released but I can't confirm it.
<evand> bdmurray: that looks a gutsy bug
<evand> I believe mvo and cjwatson fixed the lack of a network connection problem in hardy
<bdmurray> evand: okay, I'll test it just to be sure then..
<evand> Iulian: I'd ask for them to try the latest CD, and provide logs if they're still seeing it on that one
<ubotu> New bug: #194727 in ubiquity (main) "[Hardy alpha 5] Live CD does not display release notes when clicked in installer mode" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194727
<ubotu> New bug: #195827 in ksniffer (universe) "[needs update] ksniffer needs update to version 0.3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195827
<Iulian> evand: Ok, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #195828 in purrr (universe) "[FFe] Please upgrade purrr to 0.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195828
<ubotu> New bug: #195829 in ubuntu "Skype crashes on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195829
<ubotu> New bug: #194652 in firefox (universe) ""Open Containing Folder" option doesn't work on Firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194652
<bdmurray> evand: I was unable to recreate bug 190036 is there a button labelled "Go back"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190036 in ubiquity "Illogical response to "New partition table" in alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190036
<evand> bdmurray: yes, I'll check it out momentarily
<evand> bdmurray: ok, I've confirmed that bug and marked it as such.
<ubotu> New bug: #195836 in firefox-3.0 (main) "netvibes.com rendering broken in last firefox 3 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195836
<ubotu> New bug: #195834 in ubuntu "[Hardy Alfa 5] Ati fglrx graphic is slow, diagonal lines and slow refreshes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195834
<ubotu> New bug: #195841 in openoffice.org (main) "can't update template name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195841
<ubotu> New bug: #195844 in texlive-extra (main) "[hardy] request for updated csquotes package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195844
<ubotu> New bug: #195848 in vpnc (universe) "vpnc with Hybrid-Auth enabled?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195848
<ubotu> New bug: #195851 in evolution (main) "deleted emails reappear periodically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195851
<bdmurray> evand: the new menu item when booting the live cd labelled "install ubuntu" doesn't load a full desktop and requires less memory, is that right?
<evand> correct
<bdmurray> Is there a minimum amount required for that install method?
<evand> bdmurray: I don't believe we've come up with one.
<ubotu> New bug: #194818 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194818
<bdmurray> Okay, if we find bugs like 114599 should we ask them to test hardy using that install method then?
<bdmurray> bug 114599
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114599 in ubiquity "Ubiquity installer is unusable on Dell Latitude L400 with 256MB RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114599
<ubotu> New bug: #192236 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192236
<ubotu> New bug: #195811 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195811
<ubotu> New bug: #195833 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195833
<ubotu> New bug: #195852 in ubuntu "Fails to start up the hardy-alpha5 installer" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195852
<ubotu> New bug: #195853 in ubuntu "Fails to start up the hardy-alpha5 installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195853
<ubotu> New bug: #195854 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox or Swiftfox will not start at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195854
<ubotu> New bug: #195855 in firefox (universe) "[hardy] firefox-3.0-dev has no files!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195855
<ubotu> New bug: #195810 in libmms (universe) "Hardy Alpha5: Totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195810
<ubotu> New bug: #195857 in xchat (universe) "flashing systray icon is not beautiful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195857
<ubotu> New bug: #195837 in linux-meta (main) "fglrx 8.02 corrupts kdm login screen on Radeon X300SE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195837
<evand> bdmurray: I'll do a test with 256MB and let you know.
<bdmurray> evand: I'm testing it now
<evand> oh, fantastic
<ubotu> New bug: #157518 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_moz_embed_realize()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157518
<ubotu> New bug: #195858 in dragonplayer (universe) "[FFe] Dragon Player 2.0.1 (bugfix only release)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195858
<ubotu> New bug: #195859 in kde-guidance (main) "not updating battery state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195859
<ubotu> New bug: #195635 in ubuntu "no sound - unbuntu 7.10 on Dell Vistro" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195635
<ubotu> New bug: #195849 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm crashed with ImportError: could not import bonobo.ui" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195849
<ubotu> New bug: #195860 in kima (universe) "kima tool tip disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195860
<ubotu> New bug: #195839 in update-manager (main) "Hardy alpha 5 upgrade uninstalled nfs-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195839
<ubotu> New bug: #195861 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Quassel IRC Client" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195861
<bdmurray> evand: 256M worked fine.  Do you think it would be worthwhile to test with less?
<yuriy> bdmurray: is there a way to ask bugnumbers to filter on bugs *not* having a tag?
<evand> bdmurray: indeed, the thought occurred to me, to make sure we're not right on the edge with 256, and I'm running a test with 192.
<ubotu> New bug: #195862 in ubuntu "rdesktop freezes machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195862
<bdmurray> evand: okay great
<bdmurray> yuriy: No and that sounds like something that might be worth adding.
<ubotu> New bug: #195863 in gedit (main) "sl-modem-deamon i can"t open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195863
<ubotu> New bug: #195864 in ubuntu "synaptic touchpad moves sporadically, ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195864
<ubotu> New bug: #195865 in cfingerd (universe) "Merge cfingerd 1.4.3-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195865
<ubotu> New bug: #195866 in evince (main) "evince crashes while scrolling fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195866
<ubotu> New bug: #195868 in tuxpaint (main) "savedir option doesn't work as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195868
<ubotu> New bug: #195869 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel-data 1:2.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195869
<greggory> what is ubiquity?
<evand> greggory: the live CD installer
<greggory> oh spledid, what a simple answer :)
<greggory> thanks!
<secretlondon> the alt cd is debian installer
<greggory> ok, so I'm pretty new to this stuff, what can I do to get started with things like triage?
<greggory> oh, good to know, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #125765 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125765
<bdmurray> greggory: What release of Ubuntu are you using and what types of things are you interested in?
<greggory> I've just been playing around with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.  I'm really just interested in helping out with whatever I can given my specific hardware.  I mostly want to get more involved in the ubuntu community
<ubotu> New bug: #195870 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus' Side Panel should detect the pane's size." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195870
<bdmurray> greggory: Not all bugs are hardware specific, some are just software bugs and can be recreated without needing any special hardware.
<greggory> cool, where can I find a process that I need to follow to address new bugs, or what do I need to do to help?
<james_w> greggory: find a bug that no one has triaged yet, and then try and reproduce it, and ask the submitter for any more information that is needed to work out what is happening.
<bdmurray> greggory: This wiki page has some good information too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<james_w> if you can reproduce it then set it to "confirmed". Any information you can add, or get from the submitter that helps identify what is causing the bug is useful.
<bdmurray> And if you have any questions about a specific bug feel free to ask.
<secretlondon> launchpad timing out for anybody else?
<bdmurray> not me
<secretlondon> on edge I can't load https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #194798 in parallels (partner) "parallels no longer works after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194798
<james_w> secretlondon: edge does seem a lot slower for me.
<ubotu> New bug: #194950 in ubuntu "any attempt to start any Open Office application causes document recovery attempt" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194950
<ubotu> New bug: #195874 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome's panels cannot autohide horizontally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195874
<ubotu> New bug: #195875 in rhythmbox (main) "Duplicate tracks added to library after pluging in ipod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195875
<ubotu> New bug: #195877 in ubuntu "Problemas al arrancar con una batería dañada" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195877
<jjesse> do you guys ever find yourself triaging bugs reported from a particular individual or do you mostly triag bugs based on source?
<jjesse> what status should i set a bug the initial requestor says is now working on a current version?  fix released or invalid ?
<jjesse> they don't know exactly what fixed the problem besides an upgrade to a more current version of kubuntu?
<secretlondon> jjesse: I never do on an individual - often on what's come in, otherwise on a hug I'll do a package, sometimes I'll go and love random bits of universe
<secretlondon> jjesse: invalid I think
<jjesse> half the time i do it fix released half the time i do it invalid
<secretlondon> I use fix released when we've deliberately fixed it
<jjesse> any others?
<secretlondon> we have a wiki page on status somewhere
<Iulian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<secretlondon> Iulian: ty
<jjesse> hrm don't think that actually covers my question, the bug has been "fixed" by an upgrade
<ubotu> New bug: #195878 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy hangs on HTML Export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195878
<ubotu> New bug: #195879 in apt (main) "/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195879
<ubotu> New bug: #195880 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-standard doesn't depend on libpam-foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195880
<Iulian> I have to go now, see you tomorrow.
<Iulian> G'night
<secretlondon> bye Iulian
<bdmurray> jjesse: was there a root cause of the bug?
<bdmurray> If we don't know what specifically fixed it Invalid is more appropriate in my opinion.
<secretlondon> bdmurray: that's generally how I deal with "random upgrade fixed it"
<ubotu> New bug: #195883 in iscsitarget (universe) "iscsitarget init.d script contains bashisms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195883
<jjesse> bdmurray: sorry stepped afk, the user didn't know what the route cause of the problem was but an upgrade fixed it... marked invalid due to it being fixed
<bdmurray> jjesse: no problem, out of curiousity what bug was it?
<jjesse> bdmurray: trying to remember worked on a lot today
<ubotu> New bug: #195887 in totem (main) "Automatic subtitle loading should also load e.g. aaa_cz.srt for aaa.avi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195887
<ubotu> New bug: #156214 in gdebi "gdebi should have a "refresh" option." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156214
<ubotu> New bug: #195889 in proftpd "should not depend on update-inetd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195889
<ubotu> New bug: #195891 in proftpd "deprecated option in default config: "DisplayFirstChdir"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195891
<ubotu> New bug: #195892 in ubuntu "Installer Partitioner Very Slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195892
<ubotu> New bug: #195893 in proftpd "Should consider using ssl-cert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195893
<ubotu> New bug: #195894 in ubuntu "Installer Partitioner Cannot Skip Scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195894
<ubotu> New bug: #193811 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193811
<bdmurray> evand: How did you 192MB test go?
<evand> bdmurray: poorly
<evand> I'm trying to figure out what the lower bound is, it seems to be very close to 256 unfortunately
<evand> my test might not be entirely fair, I'm not using a disk with swap space on it already, nor am I creating swap space in the partitioner.  But I imagine someone will try to partition without swap space using our minimum requirement.
<ubotu> New bug: #195904 in python-central (main) "update-manager crashed during the update of apport (dup-of: 195551)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195904
<ubotu> New bug: #195905 in ubiquity (main) "migration-assistant page shown when there are no options" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195905
<ubotu> New bug: #194757 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony files-and-docs v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194757
<ubotu> New bug: #195906 in nis (main) "ypbind slows startup incredibly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195906
<ubotu> New bug: #195907 in irpas (multiverse) "Ass (irpas package) crashed after ctrl-c termination" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195907
<ubotu> New bug: #195908 in seahorse (main) "seahorse-agent not invoked for second ssh key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195908
<ubotu> New bug: #195901 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "please sync nvidia-glx-new to new release 169.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195901
<ubotu> New bug: #195902 in ubuntu "Update caused problems with klauncher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195902
<ubotu> New bug: #195913 in dialog (universe) "Please sync dialog 1.1-20071028-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195913
<ubotu> New bug: #194136 in kde-guidance (main) "Brightness Special Buttons doesn't work in a UPI Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194136
<ubotu> New bug: #194780 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy] power manager does not suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194780
<ubotu> New bug: #194925 in ubuntu "I can't mute fully." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194925
<ubotu> New bug: #195915 in gnome-panel (main) "removing notification area from the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195915
<yuriy> creating these bug tables really eats up some time :-\ i hope they actually get used this time
<ubotu> New bug: #195918 in ubuntu "ATI prop.driver on Hardy 64bit result in no screen output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195918
<ubotu> New bug: #195919 in gaim "gaim interrupts the connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195919
<synic> anyone know Felipe Venegas?
<ubotu> New bug: #195921 in gnome-menus (main) "Please sponsor gnome-menus 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195921
<ubotu> New bug: #195922 in ubuntu "Hardy Heron updated 2.6.22-14.52 frostwire fails to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195922
<ubotu> New bug: #195924 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Evolution does not save sent mail properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195924
<ubotu> New bug: #195926 in ubuntu "Compiz not working on new Hardy upgrade today" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195926
<bdmurray> evand: only-ubiquity is the command line option for the "non-live" installer right?
<evand> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> After the installation finishes it is possible to click the "Continue using Live CD" button and then be taken to a full desktop.  Is that by design?
<evand> hrm, probably not
<evand> now, if you cancel the installer when in only-ubiquity mode, it goes to the live CD desktop.  That is by design.
<bdmurray> Right, I did this after the installation finished.
<evand> Ah, could you file a bug and assign it to me?  Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #195928 in ia32-libs-gtk "Missing gtk+ ia32 compatibility libs break stock icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195928
<ubotu> New bug: #195931 in gnome-terminal (main) "Please sponsor gnome-terminal 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195931
<bdmurray> evand: okay, it's all yours
<evand> much appreciated
<ubotu> New bug: #195929 in ubuntulooks (main) "Cosmetic bug: rectangular white outline surrounding rounded buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195929
<ubotu> New bug: #195933 in subtitleeditor (universe) "Doesn't appear in Hardy's Applications menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195933
<ubotu> New bug: #195934 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder won't start with error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195934
<ubotu> New bug: #195936 in update-manager (main) "Small "F" in "Fetching file %d of %d at %s" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195936
<ubotu> New bug: #193985 in jockey (main) "jockey-kde crashed with AttributeError in ui_main_loop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193985
<ubotu> New bug: #195943 in ltsp (main) "mythbuntu: small update to ltsp plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195943
<ubotu> New bug: #195944 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with PyCentralError in read_version_info() (dup-of: 195551)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195944
<ubotu> New bug: #195945 in ubuntu ""Updates Available" icon from Tango clashes with "Crash Report Detected" icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195945
<ubotu> New bug: #195935 in ubiquity (main) "After installation using only-ubiquity mode "Continue using live CD" button works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195935
<ubotu> New bug: #195937 in compiz (main) "[Hardy] strange compiz behaviour " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195937
<ubotu> New bug: #195939 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome sometimes forgets default mixer tracks device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195939
<ubotu> New bug: #195947 in sound-juicer (main) "Please sponsor sound-juicer 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195947
<ubotu> New bug: #195948 in debian-edu (universe) "can't install education-language and can't remove it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195948
<ubotu> New bug: #195949 in vlc (universe) "VLC Arbitrary memory overwrite in the MP4 demuxer" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195949
<ubotu> New bug: #195950 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with PyCentralError in read_version_info() (dup-of: 195551)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195950
<ubotu> New bug: #195951 in ubuntu "Couldn't display "network:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195951
<ubotu> New bug: #195952 in vlc (main) "gstreamer-properties default video out should be X Window System (No Xv)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195952
<KaffeeTasse> hi @ all
<bdmurray> Hello KaffeeTasse
<KaffeeTasse> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #195955 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with PyCentralError in read_version_info() (dup-of: 195551)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195955
<bdmurray> calc: are you very familiar with time formatting in calc?
<ubotu> New bug: #195956 in update-manager (main) "update-manager Getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195956
<ubotu> New bug: #195957 in kdebase (main) "Feb 25 language pack update stops boot after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195957
<ubotu> New bug: #195958 in amarok (main) "crash when editing smart playlist linked to a dynamic playlist that is currently loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195958
<ubotu> New bug: #195961 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[Hardy] adjust time & date dialog vanishes completely after closing it in a certain way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195961
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-27
<ubotu> New bug: #195963 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet 2.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195963
<calc> bdmurray: not too much (time formatting)
<bdmurray> calc: do you know of anywhere to look?
<calc> bdmurray: not other than the help system or its website
<ubotu> New bug: #195964 in eclipse (universe) "[needs review and upload] Eclipse 3.2.2-5ubuntu1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195964
<ubotu> New bug: #195965 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195965
<ubotu> New bug: #195973 in apport (main) "package apport 0.98 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195973
<ubotu> New bug: #195975 in ubuntu "Wired connection can't reach internet after wireless connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195975
<ubotu> New bug: #195977 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195977
<ubotu> New bug: #195979 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "virtualbox-ose-modules needs rebuild for new kernel 2.6.24-10" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195979
<ubotu> New bug: #194332 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "virtualbox-ose-modules: postinst script fails due to invalid group (dup-of: 153819)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194332
<ubotu> New bug: #195981 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>()vi (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195981
<ubotu> New bug: #195982 in ubuntu "Shift key (and caps lock) stop working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195982
<ubotu> New bug: #195985 in update-manager (main) "update-manager could not upgrade...."release-upgrader-dpkg" untrusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195985
<ubotu> New bug: #195988 in console-setup (main) "Console fonts revert back to 80x25 when X starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195988
<ubotu> New bug: #195990 in gparted "[hardy] missing desktop icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195990
<ubotu> New bug: #195991 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes on media preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195991
<ubotu> New bug: #195993 in casper (main) "Install CD dumps to busybox after toggling floppy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195993
<ubotu> New bug: #195995 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver doesn't pass keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195995
<ubotu> New bug: #195997 in gnome-icon-theme (main) "[hardy] wrong icon for stock_mail-priority-high.png in non-Human icon themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195997
<ubotu> New bug: #195998 in rkhunter (universe) "please sync rkhunter (1.3.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195998
<ubotu> New bug: #195999 in unhide (universe) "please sync unhide (20071102-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195999
<ubotu> New bug: #196000 in ubuntu "failure modifying /etc/hosts on NM profile change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196000
<ubotu> New bug: #196005 in kdelibs (main) "kded halts on usb flash inserted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196005
<ubotu> New bug: #196007 in ubuntu "apport 103 upgrade - exited with this error during software update of apport (dup-of: 195551)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196007
<ubotu> New bug: #196008 in pbuilder (main) "Please add option to --build-twice-in-a-row" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196008
<ubotu> New bug: #196009 in gnucash (main) "Can't print a invoice with a transparent gif header" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196009
<ubotu> New bug: #196010 in totem (main) "the damn thing wont play movies!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196010
<ubotu> New bug: #196011 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Certain apps experiencing slowness under latest gnome in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196011
<ubotu> New bug: #196013 in aplus-fsf (universe) "A+ crashes on start in x86-64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196013
<ubotu> New bug: #196014 in pidgin (main) "icq password is saying incorrect but it IS correct. tested several times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196014
<ubotu> New bug: #196016 in ubuntu "FF exception request for Squeak packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196016
<ubotu> New bug: #196017 in ubuntu "After last dist-upgrade: double mouseclick, slow system, no nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196017
<ubotu> New bug: #196020 in xen-3.2 (main) "python-xen-3.2 should conflict/replace python-xen-3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196020
<ubotu> New bug: #196021 in bash-completion (universe) "include bash-completion by default in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196021
<ubotu> New bug: #194759 in openoffice.org (main) "Autohint can now be turned on for Thai" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194759
<ubotu> New bug: #194414 in openoffice.org (main) "WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194414
<ubotu> New bug: #196023 in azureus (universe) "azureza crashed once completed starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196023
<ubotu> New bug: #195974 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195974
<a7p> hi everyone
<a7p> could someone take a look at #196023
<a7p> that one does not seem usable to me ... it's an automatic report.
<ubotu> New bug: #196025 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop() (dup-of: 191365)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196025
<ubotu> New bug: #195923 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195923
<ubotu> New bug: #196026 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "ALSA HDMI Audio does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196026
<ubotu> New bug: #196027 in ubuntu "2.6.24-10 linux-restricted-modules missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196027
<ubotu> New bug: #196028 in ubuntu "Bad icon between System and Evolution on toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196028
<ubotu> New bug: #196004 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196004
<ubotu> New bug: #196030 in gdebi (main) "Gdebi-kde can't install packages whose path contains brackets or spaces or other special characters." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196030
<ubotu> New bug: #196032 in kdevelop (universe) "cvs not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196032
<ubotu> New bug: #196033 in gnome-utils (main) "Cannot take screen shot if Drop Down menu is "dropped"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196033
<ubotu> New bug: #196034 in vim (main) "Please sync vim to Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196034
<ubotu> New bug: #196035 in tracker (main) "tracker doesn't play nicely with kerberized $HOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196035
<ubotu> New bug: #196037 in icecast2 (universe) "/etc/icecast2 only root access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196037
<ubotu> New bug: #196040 in evince (main) "Zoom Level Menu shows empty space if window is docked to top of desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196040
<ubotu> New bug: #183875 in kde-systemsettings (main) "USB problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183875
<ubotu> New bug: #196044 in ubuntu "Could not install apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196044
<ubotu> New bug: #196045 in ubuntu "hardy boot menu keymap slovenian not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196045
<ubotu> New bug: #196046 in ubuntu "Kernel Panic not syncing ... unable to mount vfs on block 0:0." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196046
<ubotu> New bug: #196052 in file-roller (main) "package file-roller 2.21.92-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196052
<ubotu> New bug: #196053 in amarok (main) "After Tremulous Amarok freezes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196053
<ubotu> New bug: #196050 in ttf-wqy-zenhei (universe) "MIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196050
<ubotu> New bug: #196055 in gtalk (universe) "[Hardy] issues with libatk & libgail modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196055
<ubotu> New bug: #194571 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Regression: 2:2.2.0.90-2ubuntu7 from 2:2.2.0.90-2ubuntu6: Slow scrolling" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194571
<ubotu> New bug: #196056 in ubuntu "gnome-screenshot and compiz windows no titlebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196056
<ubotu> New bug: #196057 in ubuntu "[Hardy alfa 5] apt-get fails to upgrade gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196057
<ubotu> New bug: #196058 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird starts in a full-screen mode and cannot be restored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196058
<ubotu> New bug: #195976 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195976
<ubotu> New bug: #196061 in ubuntu "launching a graphical application takes 30 sec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196061
<ubotu> New bug: #196062 in casper (main) "BusyBox does not display any error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196062
<ubotu> New bug: #196063 in casper (main) "Initrd should check scd0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196063
<ubotu> New bug: #196064 in gnome-panel (main) "Power Manager applet appears and shows the wrong initial information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196064
<ubotu> New bug: #194726 in nautilus "nautilus performs context menu action on wrong file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194726
<ubotu> New bug: #196065 in ubuntu "Cannot start Kubuntu or Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196065
<ubotu> New bug: #196067 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Java Plug-In is not available in Firefox-3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196067
<ubotu> New bug: #196069 in linux (main) "Please review package naming and source hints" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196069
<ubotu> New bug: #196070 in ubuntu "Change desktop resolution on-the-fly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196070
<ubotu> New bug: #196071 in xserver-xorg-video-avivo (universe) "Please remove xserver-xorg-video-avivo from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196071
<ubotu> New bug: #196072 in alacarte (main) "when click "main menu" in preference menu. can't see the any windows, then it alarm with core dump happen. alacarte crashed with IOError in save() (dup-of: 144538)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196072
<ubotu> New bug: #196073 in libpciaccess (universe) "Please sync from libpciaccess from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196073
<ubotu> New bug: #196074 in ubuntu "no lan and wlan fuction after start or reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196074
<InsClusoe> Hi.. I am looking at bug #196061. This should go to desktop-bugs, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196061 in ubuntu "launching a graphical application takes 30 sec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196061
<ubotu> New bug: #196075 in ubuntu "Hanging ntfs-mounts leave system unbootable when install is cancelled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196075
<ubotu> New bug: #196076 in linux (main) "Seagate ST980813ASG on Dell Vostro 1700 HD stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196076
<InsClusoe> Unksi: Hey.. are you there?
<Unksi> InsClusoe: hiya, yep
<InsClusoe> Unksi: Hi.. I am looking at bug #196061. This should go to desktop-bugs, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196061 in ubuntu "launching a graphical application takes 30 sec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196061
<Unksi> yea, i would think so
<InsClusoe> ok.. Thanks..
<Unksi> youre welcome
<Unksi> that looks quite nasty, is that with gnome?
<seb128> InsClusoe: no it should not
<InsClusoe> yeah.. looks like it.
<Unksi> (if you can reproduce it, that is)
<InsClusoe> seb128: Oops... ok.. I have not assigned it to any package just yet.
<Unksi> its not? better ideas then?
 * Unksi has no idea where it could go if not there :P
<seb128> InsClusoe: that should be closed as a support request
<Unksi> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #196077 in nautilus (main) "blurry icons for titlebar and taskbar of the preferences window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196077
<seb128> InsClusoe: that's likely a local issue due to changes he did
<InsClusoe> seb128: oh.. typically what kind of bugs are closed like this? Should I tell him to move it to launchpad answers?
<seb128> InsClusoe: not sure if that's typical but there is no enough informations to be useful
<seb128> InsClusoe: yes, turning it to a support request should do the trick
<InsClusoe> seb128: ok.. Thank you..
<ubotu> New bug: #196081 in funionfs (universe) "Mksquashfs cannot stat funionfs directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196081
<Iulian> Hi
<InsClusoe> Hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hey InsClusoe
<ubotu> New bug: #189696 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in dma_debugger_queue_is_supported()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189696
<pedro_> hello Iulian,  InsClusoe
<ubotu> New bug: #128083 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_skip_root()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128083
<ubotu> New bug: #128204 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128204
<ubotu> New bug: #131257 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131257
<ubotu> New bug: #131457 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_thaw_notify()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131457
<ubotu> New bug: #144947 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed opening a target with the profiler" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144947
<InsClusoe> Hi pedro_...
<Iulian> Hi there pedro_
<ubotu> New bug: #179372 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 125765)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179372
<ubotu> New bug: #195967 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in PyErr_Fetch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195967
<InsClusoe> Iulian: You have rocked yesterday... I just saw the bugday page..
<InsClusoe> Sorry... I wasn't able to help much.. I could neither confirm nor invalidate the bugs.
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Okay ;-)
<Iulian> I am sure you will r0ck tomorrow :)
<ubotu> New bug: #195940 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195940
<ubotu> New bug: #196084 in ubuntu "Hardy alternate install problem with dm-crypt & luks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196084
<InsClusoe> Haha... Hope so. :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196085 in grub (main) "No splash screen during boot in widescreen laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196085
<ubotu> New bug: #195917 in gvfs "gvfsd-dav crashed with SIGSEGV in close_write_ready()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195917
<ubotu> New bug: #188976 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with OSError in copy_all()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188976
<ubotu> New bug: #196089 in easytag-aac (multiverse) "ID3v2.3 tag writing support missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196089
<ubotu> New bug: #196091 in gnome-print "Orientation should be an option in gnome-print dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196091
<ubotu> New bug: #196092 in ubuntu "openoffice.org base reports don't print out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196092
<ubotu> New bug: #196093 in vmware-player "vmplayer fails to start with disconnected eth0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196093
<ubotu> New bug: #196094 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash when using Trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196094
<ubotu> New bug: #196095 in glabels (universe) "selecting A4 results in core dump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196095
<ubotu> New bug: #195871 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-dav crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 195917)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195871
<ubotu> New bug: #195886 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-dav crashed with SIGSEGV in close_write_ready() (dup-of: 195917)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195886
<ubotu> New bug: #196086 in zend-framework (universe) "[FFe Exception] zend-framework 1.0.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196086
<ubotu> New bug: #195786 in update-manager "update-manager should stop stealing focus (dup-of: 35876)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195786
<ubotu> New bug: #196097 in linux (main) "[hardy alpha-5] LSI Logic SAS1064 not detected on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196097
<ubotu> New bug: #196087 in firefox-3.0 (main) "ctrl+pg.up/dn changes tabs, but not really" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196087
<ubotu> New bug: #193454 in pypanel (universe) "[hardy] pypanel crashed with AttributeError in getDesktop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193454
<ubotu> New bug: #196101 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox cannot play music files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196101
<ubotu> New bug: #196103 in xserver-xorg-input-acecad (universe) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196103
<ubotu> New bug: #193891 in midisport-firmware (multiverse) "no firmware upload because of broken udev-rule " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193891
<ubotu> New bug: #196096 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 7 in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196096
<ubotu> New bug: #196100 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196100
<ubotu> New bug: #196104 in gconf2 "GConf XML file has become corrupted - "Error on line 13452 char 34: Element 'local_schema' was closed, no element is currently open"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196104
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Before marking a bug as duplicate, should I set its status to confirmed?
<ubotu> New bug: #196106 in ubuntu "context menu entry "Paste File" not translated into German (anymore)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196106
<pedro_> InsClusoe: no, just marked it as dup
<InsClusoe> ok.. That's what I've been doing till now but got confused suddenly.
<ubotu> New bug: #194565 in evolution (main) "training bogofilter from evolution" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194565
<ubotu> New bug: #194665 in rhythmbox (main) "Error transferring track when copying audio-cd music to ipod from 2nd cd device" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194665
<ubotu> New bug: #196090 in adept (main) "Adept Manager crashed after installing Kubuntu-bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196090
<ubotu> New bug: #196107 in sitecopy (universe) "Errors deleting and creating directory's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196107
<InsClusoe> pedro_: An user has opened a bug for touchpad and keyboard. Should I ask him to log separate bugs and provide info as requested as per the repsective debugging procedures?
<ubotu> New bug: #196110 in gimmie (universe) "package gimmie 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196110
<pedro_> InsClusoe: that's totally correct, ask him to fill separates bugs for the issues ;-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: : Hehe.. I got it right for a change. ;-)
<pedro_> ;-)
<pedro_> everyone already did the 5 bugs (or more) of today ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day , get on the list!
<InsClusoe> pedro_: How to get on the list, if I am updating the bugs from winxp?
<InsClusoe> pedro_: ok.. Think I will track it for myself first and then go home and upload info using 5-a-day package.. Sorry for troubling you.
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Thanks a lot for your help.. See you later.. Have a pleasant evening!
<pedro_> InsClusoe: you too, see you soon :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196112 in vim (main) "Vim omni completion for LP bugs uses Debian Bugs information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196112
<ubotu> New bug: #196114 in ubuntu "2.6.24-10 and 2.6.24-8 hangs on boot won't recognize raid drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196114
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Hi secretlondon
<ubotu> New bug: #196116 in apport (main) "apport install error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196116
<pedro_> buu
<ubotu> New bug: #195602 in libcairo "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_image_surface_get_width()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195602
<jjesse> don't cry
<ubotu> New bug: #194895 in mplayer (multiverse) "can't open video if path contains whitespace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194895
<pedro_> come on folks, put your name on the list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<jjesse> what if you are already on the team
<pedro_> well the idea is to triage 5 bugs (or more) and  not just add yourself to the team ;-)
<jjesse> i know i'm a part of the team cause i'm doing it
<jjesse> don't see the need to sign up on the wiki if i'm on the tema lready doing it
<ubotu> New bug: #196121 in debian-installer (main) "debian-installer should use GTK installer (installgui in Debian) in Alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196121
<ubotu> New bug: #196122 in ubuntu "hda-codec - Add Fujitsu Lifebook E8410 to quirk table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196122
<secretlondon> pedro_ okay. I always do more than 5 anyway..
<pedro_> secretlondon: you rock!
 * pedro_ hugs secretlondon
 * secretlondon hugs _pedro
<ubotu> New bug: #194065 in gnome-terminal (main) "Allow me to change the appearance of the cursor" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194065
<ubotu> New bug: #194907 in vlc (universe) "Package broken for firefox3" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194907
<ubotu> New bug: #196123 in ubuntu "[FFe] keurocalc port to kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196123
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, can you please renew my bughelper-dev membership, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #196124 in gnome-panel (main) "clock location timezone database is inaccurate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196124
<secretlondon> Pedro_ where do we actually sign up? on lp?
<pedro_> secretlondon: you need to add yourself to https://edge.launchpad.net/~5-a-day
<pedro_> secretlondon: then follow the instructions listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#head-9f2214e7d3ebde87443f6a596a1fca77c1b76331
<secretlondon> pedro_ thanks. I have the wiki page just not the lp bit
<pedro_> great ;-)
<secretlondon> pedro_ twittered about it to
<pedro_> oh you're on twitter too? what's your id "secretlondon"?
<ubotu> New bug: #196127 in linux (main) "e1000 hard hang in hardy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196127
<ubotu> New bug: #196128 in ubuntu "http://th.archive.ubuntu.com should point to 61.7.253.242" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196128
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #196129 in ubuntu "[hardy] X server does not start on G3 iMac." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196129
<ubotu> New bug: #196130 in ubuntu "Update information dilaog uses wrong "next" icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196130
<ubotu> New bug: #196131 in ubuntu "'Help' button not working in "System > Preferences > About Me"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196131
<ubotu> New bug: #196134 in yelp (main) "F-Spot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196134
<ubotu> New bug: #196135 in ubuntu "Timidity shouldn't depend on freepats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196135
<ubotu> New bug: #196136 in miro (universe) "Miro broke after python upgrade on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196136
<ubotu> New bug: #196137 in ubuntu "Path not included in links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196137
<ubotu> New bug: #196138 in transmission (main) "Please update to 1.0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196138
<ubotu> New bug: #194048 in mesa (main) "missing package for 3D acceleration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194048
<ubotu> New bug: #196143 in evolution (main) "calendar display malfunction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196143
<ubotu> New bug: #196147 in python2.5 (main) "ImportError: No module named _bsddb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196147
<ubotu> New bug: #196148 in gnome-panel (main) "'world clock applet' you should be able to chose weather nect to clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196148
<ubotu> New bug: #196149 in dnsmasq (universe) "Please sync dnsmasq 2.41-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196149
<ubotu> New bug: #196150 in unison (universe) "new stable version available (dup-of: 194924)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196150
<ubotu> New bug: #196151 in gnome-power-manager (main) "battery charge reporting is incorrect unless I plug/unplug AC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196151
<ubotu> New bug: #196152 in totem (main) "[hardy] totem-gstreamer DVB jerky playback " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196152
<ubotu> New bug: #196144 in ubuntu "static ip address doesn't work after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196144
<ubotu> New bug: #196145 in libdbd-sqlite3-perl (universe) "promote to main" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196145
<ubotu> New bug: #196146 in onboard (main) "drop dependency on python-xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196146
<bobbo> For Skype bugs (specifically Bug #195829) should you tell them that there is nothing we can do here?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195829 in ubuntu "Skype crashes on Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195829
<ubotu> New bug: #196154 in hardware-monitor (universe) "hardware-monitor in the GNOME panel acts up when you change fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196154
<ubotu> New bug: #196156 in evolution (main) "SIGPIPE on writev() when forwarding message (with attachment?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196156
<ubotu> New bug: #194924 in unison (universe) "Feature Freeze Exception request for unison 2.27.57" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194924
<ubotu> New bug: #196157 in totem (main) "[hardy] totem-xine dvb playback no channels list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196157
<ubotu> New bug: #196158 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager only manual connection works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196158
<ubotu> New bug: #196161 in update-manager (main) ""New KDE Desktop" for Kubuntu distribution still crashes Adept Installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196161
<bobbo> screen -R
<bigon> mmm I get:
<bigon> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bigon>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<ubotu> New bug: #196162 in vim (main) "vim-runtime: Byte Order Marker (BOM) automatically set when opening files with .wiki extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196162
<ubotu> New bug: #196163 in apt (main) "hidden characters feed to apt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196163
<ubotu> New bug: #196165 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony hardware v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196165
<wousser> If i run debuild -S gpg uses another name which has no key. It's using my name without my lastname, where do I have to look to fix it?
<ubotu> New bug: #196167 in python2.5 (main) "applet Workspace Switcher 2.20.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196167
<bdmurray> wousser: doesn't that look at your environmental variables?
<bdmurray> like DEBNAME?
<wousser> yes it does, but as far as I can see it's correct in my ~/.bashrc file
<bdmurray> what happens if you 'echo DEBNAME'?
<wousser> bdmurray, dch -i was using my wrong key, after running with the correct name its oke
<wousser> key = name
<ubotu> New bug: #196170 in ubuntu "all processes crashes after booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196170
<wousser> the script http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/requestsponsor is not available anymore. (403 permission error)
<ubotu> New bug: #196171 in file-roller (main) "File Roller fails to recognize CBR files as RAR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196171
<ubotu> New bug: #194671 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony config-desktop v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194671
<ubotu> New bug: #196172 in ubuntu "Automatic bug reporting not so automatic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196172
<ubotu> New bug: #196179 in hubackup (universe) "hubackup crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196179
<ubotu> New bug: #196181 in gcalctool (main) "Memory registers save incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196181
<ubotu> New bug: #196182 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "xfailsafedialog crashed with IndexError in getSize()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196182
<ubotu> New bug: #196183 in ubuntu "clock applet crashes on mouse left click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196183
<ubotu> New bug: #196193 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany 2.21.90 (Hardy Alpha 5) can't import bookmarks from any source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196193
<ubotu> New bug: #196187 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.9 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196187
<ubotu> New bug: #196184 in apport (main) "package apport 0.98 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196184
<ubotu> New bug: #196194 in rasmol (main) "[hardy] please include icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196194
<ubotu> New bug: #196196 in ubuntu "no sound from mic fujitsu v1010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196196
<ubotu> New bug: #196197 in hal (main) "wireless don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196197
 * Iulian *yawns*
<ubotu> New bug: #196199 in ubiquity (main) "Issue during Mythbuntu install from live cd 07.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196199
<ubotu> New bug: #194527 in libcdio (main) "Random freezing after libcdio6 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194527
<ubotu> New bug: #196200 in mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de "Error Installing Thunderbird 2.0.0.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196200
<ubotu> New bug: #196202 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Places menu FTP servers open in firefox-3.0 instead of nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196202
<ubotu> New bug: #196203 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "CDT content assist extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196203
<ubotu> New bug: #196205 in sudo (main) "update manager: 'E:Type ‘sudo’ is not known on line 84 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196205
<ubotu> New bug: #196204 in gtablix (universe) "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196204
<ubotu> New bug: #196201 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196201
<ubotu> New bug: #196207 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-10-rt None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196207
<bdmurray> james_w: you know a bit about bzr is that right?
<james_w> bdmurray: yes.
<bdmurray> Do you know how I can find out when something changed?
<james_w> bdmurray: what in particular? A line, or a file?
<bdmurray> james_w: a line
<james_w> bdmurray: bzr annotate file | less
<ubotu> New bug: #196208 in ubuntu "Can't mount to debian 4.0 nfs server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196208
<james_w> bdmurray: though if you have bzr-gtk install bzr gannotate is so much better it is silly.
<james_w> bdmurray: anyway annotate will give you a revision number next to the line, which is the last revision in which it was changed. You can then bzr log -r <revision-number> to get the date
<james_w> if you are in gannotate you can pull up the diff etc. easily, and you can also go back in time to that revision to annotate the file in that state, and then continue to jump back in history if needed.
<bdmurray> james_w: great! I found what I was looking for
<ubotu> New bug: #196210 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196210
<james_w> bdmurray: ace.
<ubotu> New bug: #196211 in firefox-3.0 (main) "unable to visit www.elephantdream.org" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196211
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've extended your membership
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks you!
<bdmurray> thekorn: It looks to me like python-launchpad-bugs doesn't know if a bug has a branch associated with it.  Is that right?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, you are right,
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'll submit a bug then.  It seems like a useful feature since you can't search for them via lp either.
<thekorn> yo, right
<ubotu> New bug: #196212 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196212
<jcastro> hi thekorn
<jcastro> I think I have a problem with the applet for 5-a-day
<thekorn> hi jcastro
<jcastro> I drop it, and it does its thing
<jcastro> but the commits don't show up on launchpad
<jcastro> is there a log?
<thekorn> jcastro, hmm, /tmp/5-a-day* or something is a log
<thekorn> jcastro, does running the 'add-5-a-day' tool by hand work?
<jcastro> let me check
<jcastro> I see the errors in the log
<jcastro> ah I see, my cli version doesn't work
<jcastro> let me fix that, thanks!
<jcastro> thekorn: this applet is totally awesome, you rock
<thekorn> that's the best way to learn python :)
<thekorn> and in this case get in contact with pygtk
<jjesse> question on the 5-day thing.... how does it work when i duel boot windows and ubuntu?  does it catch up with all the bugs i work when i'm in my vista boot when i boot back to ubuntu?
<ubotu> New bug: #194497 in usplash (main) "Usplash not displayed on MSI ER 710 laptop" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194497
<jcastro> jjesse: well, you report it via the 5-a-day application, but it doesn't matter where you're doing the triaging as long as you have them written down or whatever and then submit when you boot into ubuntu
<jcastro> unless you're planning to install bzr, python, and the app in windows as well
<jjesse> jcastro: ok cool, i'll have to keep better notes
<jjesse> does the app work in windows? already have bzr installed
<jjesse> what version of python?
<jcastro> 2.5 I would guess, give it a shot, I don't think anyone has tried it yet
<jjesse> ok i'll give it a shot
<jjesse> python.org?
<jcastro> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #196219 in epiphany-browser (main) "[hardy alpha 5] epiphany silently ignores many functions / clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196219
<jjesse> ok here it goes for the install of python :)
<jjesse> on my vista box
<ubotu> New bug: #194318 in php5 (main) "strtotime doesn't support 64 bit timestamps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194318
<ubotu> New bug: #196217 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin fails to open Hotmail Inbox in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196217
<secretlondon> ubotu bug #173294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173294 in tuxpaint-config "There are no easy way to change tuxpaint configuration" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173294
<InsClusoe> Hi there.. I just joined 5-a-day. How do I add my ssh key to launchpad? There is no file in ~/.ssh with the name of id_dsa.pub or id_rsa.pub.
<andrea-bs> InsClusoe: you should create your own ssh key first
<jjesse> theres a wiki page on it
<InsClusoe> andrea-bs, jjesse: Thanks.. Will look it up..
<ubotu> New bug: #196224 in kdelibs (main) "kded locks with 100% cpu when using 'mount automatically' in kde mounting preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196224
<ubotu> New bug: #196225 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sonic Visualiser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196225
<ubotu> New bug: #196226 in xfwm4 (universe) "Cannot move window or click on xfce menu button on panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196226
<james_w> if anyone is experiencing problems with the new version of five-a-day (0.13) I have a fix.
<ubotu> New bug: #196223 in libxklavier (main) "package libxklavier12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxklavier12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196223
<InsClusoe> Hey.. Firefox crashes when I try to paste something into a text box... Has anyone come across this behavior before?
<InsClusoe> Firefox 2.0
<thekorn> james_w, line 19 is wrong, right? - sorry, my bad, will file a bugreport
<thekorn> of add-5-a-day I mean
<InsClusoe> Help needed again.. Generated ssh keys. Unable to add it to my launchpad, though..
<james_w> thekorn: I'm going to upload to the PPA, I think I have permission.
<james_w> I'll submit the diff to Daniel.
<thekorn> james_w, aha, ok, best solution, thanks
<InsClusoe> Even if I try to type my ssh key in the textbox on add ssh keys page on launchpad, it crashes my firefox.
<ubotu> New bug: #196229 in update-manager (main) "grammar of "A upgrade to" in DistUpgradeController.py is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196229
<ubotu> New bug: #196230 in firefox-3.0 (main) "crash on youtube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196230
<ubotu> New bug: #196231 in pigment (universe) "package python-pigment 1:0.3.1-1ubuntu4~ppa1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196231
<jjesse> InsClusoe: you have opened up the public key and copy and pasted it into launchpad?
<InsClusoe> jjesse: I tried that first. It crashes firefox. Now I tried typing it in. After I type the 4th character it crashes again.
<InsClusoe> actually it crashes when I use any special character like colon or hyphen.
<jjesse> interseting sounds like you may have a different problem
<bdmurray> disable any plugins you have on
<jjesse> ok this is interesting now with windows and 5-a-day what do i do?
<secretlondon> ubotu bug #192568
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192568 in ubuntu "iphone / ipod touch support without jailbroken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192568
<secretlondon> ubotu bug #195868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195868 in tuxpaint "savedir option doesn't work as expected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195868
<james_w> I've uploaded. I've got to go out now. If the build fails for some reason the fix is:
<james_w> <james_w> line 19 of /usr/bin/add-5-a-day should be err = os.system("cd %s; bzr update" % (branch_dir))
<james_w> <james_w> rather than err = os.system("cd %s; bzr update %s" % (branch_dir, remote_branch))
<secretlondon> jjesse: does it also need you to have your private ssh key on your bug triaging machine?
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: Disabled all firefox plugins.. No effect.
<jjesse> i have private ssh key on the windows box i'm triaging on
<ubotu> New bug: #196232 in libxklavier (main) "package libxklavier12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxklavier12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196232
<secretlondon> I don't know whether I want to put it on my laptop and whether it's a risk
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Uhmm, have you tried to reproduce with Firefox 3.0 ?
<InsClusoe> Iulian: No... I just tried Epiphany and it worked... Weird!
<InsClusoe> Should I include the username@hostname part as well at the end when pasting the keys?
<thekorn> thanks alot james_w
<InsClusoe> ok.. I should. It accepted..
<bdmurray> secretlondon: a risk how?
<InsClusoe> Now.. add-5-a-day is failing. I can't seem to run one program properly.
<InsClusoe> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196233 in ubuntu "python-apt segfaults when listing priorities on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196233
<secretlondon> because I would mean having my ssh private key on a portable machine and I'm not sure how paranoid I am
<bdmurray> oh, I thought you were talking about that tuxpaint bug. ;)
<InsClusoe> Here's the add-5-a-day error ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5052/
<james_w> Permission denied (publickey).
<james_w> InsClusoe: you haven't got your key properly set up yet it seems.
<secretlondon> no - I'm multitasking!
<secretlondon> I just used it to get the url to wave under the lead devs nose
<secretlondon> and have confirmed it..
<thekorn> james_w, your upload to the PPA did not seem to work
<james_w> thekorn: yeah, I messed up, I've just got the accepted messages for the second attempt, hopefully it will work now.
<thekorn> james_w, https://edge.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/+archive still shows 0.13
<InsClusoe> james_w: Can you pls tell me what needs to be done?
<ubotu> New bug: #194827 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx-new 169.09+2.6.24.8-7.19 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194827
 * thekorn hugs james_w, it worked! thanks again
<james_w> thekorn: I've got to go now, time for some UNKLE. I hope it works ok.
<james_w> thekorn: no problem.
<bdmurray> james_w: enjoy!
<thekorn> james_w, have fun
<james_w> thanks bdmurray
<InsClusoe> What is the way to set up public key "properly"?
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: since your username on your local system is not that same as your launchpad username you'll probably need to setup an ssh config file
<ubotu> New bug: #196235 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 185588)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196235
<ubotu> New bug: #196236 in linux-meta (main) "[Hardy] Unable to connect to unencrypted access points" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196236
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57602/
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: ok.. Will check it..
<InsClusoe> Firefox crashed when I opened that page.. Something seriously wrong today... Am having a bad day. :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #196237 in gnome-terminal (main) "Hardy Heron updated 2.6.22-14.52 compiz fails to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196237
<ubotu> New bug: #196238 in libxklavier (main) "package libxklavier12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxklavier12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196238
<ubotu> New bug: #196239 in bluez-gnome (main) "Enable Browse device again when gvfs gets released again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196239
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: add-5-a-day errored out... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5053/
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: it's the same issue "Permission denied (publickey)."
<InsClusoe> yeah..
<thekorn> bdmurray, have you seen a bugreport with two or more attached branches?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I don't recall seeing one
<secretlondon> we need a way of adding new apport into to old bugs
<bdmurray> secretlondon: there is a malone bug report about that
<secretlondon> currently if I reproduce a bug and apport triggers I have to make a separate bug and then dupe them
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, i will guess the html-pieces for this case than
<ubotu> New bug: #194774 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3.0 crashed playing after 3 or 4 movies from Youtube" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194774
<bdmurray> thekorn: we could try adding a second branch to bughelper bug...
<thekorn> ok, will try
<InsClusoe> ok.. Thanks all. Never mind. I don't want to upload anything to 5-a-day...
<secretlondon> InsClusoe: do you have your ssh key added to launchpad?
<secretlondon> eg have you signed the code of conduct?
<InsClusoe> secretlondon: yes.. My key has been added..
<InsClusoe> I guess I would have signed the code of conduct, if prompted. I don't remember, though..
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: did you create a ~/.ssh/config file?
<InsClusoe> yeah..
<ubotu> New bug: #196245 in tuxpaint (main) "tuxpaint crashed with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource() (dup-of: 195868)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196245
<ubotu> New bug: #196246 in gnome-control-center (main) "XML tags not parsed but shown in Visual Effects tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196246
<InsClusoe> I included LP hostname and my LP name as displayed in the config file.
<bdmurray> where did you put your private key?
<wousser> the shortcut for zoom in in gnome terminal is ctrl + shift + '=+', as far as I can see in all other gnome applications the shortcut is ctrl + '=+', should I fill a bug about it?
<InsClusoe> in ~/.ssh directory
<ubotu> New bug: #196247 in libxklavier (main) "package libxklavier12 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libxklavier12.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml', which is also in package libxklavier11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196247
<bdmurray> try just 'ssh bazaar.launchpad.net' as a way to debug it
<InsClusoe> ok.. it prompted me thrice for passphrase... it never accepted what I gave and said Permission denied(publicKey).
<ubotu> New bug: #194980 in ps3-kboot "Hardy daily build fails to boot: Squashfs cannot mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194980
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: okay, that means it isn't using your private key
<bdmurray> you could use 'ssh -v insclusoe@bazaar.launchpad.net' to find out what it is looking for and where
<InsClusoe> ok... Will try..
<InsClusoe> Now it says No shells on this server..
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: good, that is expected
<bdmurray> try using add-5-a-day again
<InsClusoe> but connection authenticated is also mentioned in it... here it is. .http://paste.ubuntu.com/5054/
<InsClusoe> add-5-a-day says No such Launchpad account: InsClusoe
<InsClusoe> And permission denied follows...
<InsClusoe> Could it be an issue that my LP username and what gets displayed are not the same? Like, the name displayed is InsClusoe whereas the actual login name is my e-mail id. I have added that email id in the config file under ~/.ssh directory...
<ubotu> New bug: #196250 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196250
<bdmurray> what do you have in ~/.5-a-day ?
<bdmurray> I'm guessing its not lower case which could be a bug in 5-a-day
<ubotu> New bug: #196249 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196249
<InsClusoe> Aaha... That is what is wrong... .5-a-day has InsClusoe whereas it should have the mail id I use for my LP account..
<InsClusoe> no.. that doesnt solve it..
<bdmurray> It should have your launchpad user id which is 'insclusoe' right?
<InsClusoe> Yeah..
<InsClusoe> I am trying add-5-a-day with it now..
<InsClusoe> No error msg so far.. .Looks like it's working
<InsClusoe> aah.. .a different error..
<InsClusoe> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "bzr+ssh://insclusoe@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7E5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/".
<thekorn> InsClusoe, this is fixed in 0.13.1
<InsClusoe> :-)
<thekorn> InsClusoe, just update to this version
<InsClusoe> yup.. updated.. Trying it..
<InsClusoe> its uploading data now... Whew!
<InsClusoe> It's done.
 * InsClusoe thanks bdmurray for being very patient.
<ubotu> New bug: #196255 in tuxpaint (main) "tuxpaint crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196255
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: just do 5 a day and I'll be happy
 * secretlondon hugs InsClusoe
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: the stuff about ~/.ssh/config is probably unnecessary - you might remove it and see what happens
<thekorn> bdmurray, updated bug 196218 with a first patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196218 in python-launchpad-bugs "No bug attribute for a bzr branch" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196218
<InsCluso1> Sorry.. I got disconnected..
<InsCluso1> ok... Gotta sleep now.. See you all tomorrow during BugDay.. Bye.
<ubotu> New bug: #196256 in update-manager (main) "update-manager package error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196256
<ubotu> New bug: #196263 in nautilus (main) "Desktop icons not appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196263
<ubotu> New bug: #196264 in freecol (universe) "[hardy] freecol java detection flawed and not enough memory to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196264
<ubotu> New bug: #196265 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpJlJaTt/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196265
<ubotu> New bug: #196261 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196261
<ubotu> New bug: #196268 in libxklavier (main) "Cannot upgrade Hardy: libgnomekbd2 andlibgnomekbdui2 dependency broken  (dup-of: 196223)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196268
<ubotu> New bug: #196269 in update-manager (main) "Language error: "A unresolvable problem..."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196269
<ubotu> New bug: #196271 in libxklavier (main) "crash by update (dup-of: 196223)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196271
<secretlondon> ubotu: bug #196255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196255 in tuxpaint "tuxpaint crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196255
<ubotu> New bug: #196273 in ubuntu "update-python-modules crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196273
<ubotu> New bug: #196274 in ubuntu "gdb 6.7 can SIGSEGV when printing state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196274
<ubotu> New bug: #194710 in grub (main) "update-grub stalls at user input" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194710
<ubotu> New bug: #196275 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196275
<ubotu> New bug: #196276 in nautilus (main) "view as list: no way to call context menu for current dir when the window is fully filled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196276
<ubotu> New bug: #196278 in hal (main) "driver scheda video ati" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196278
<ubotu> New bug: #134397 in avant-window-navigator "Cannot remove any installed theme." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134397
<ubotu> New bug: #194023 in update-manager-core (main) "LTS to LTS Upgrade 6.06 -> 8.04 error: Can't calculate upgrade, Failed to read Mirror, bzip2 errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194023
<ubotu> New bug: #196282 in toshset (main) "Bluetooth not working on Toshiba portege M400 in Hardy Alfa5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196282
<ubotu> New bug: #196283 in ubuntu "netboot hardy installer marvell sata disks not detected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196283
<ubotu> New bug: #196277 in ubuntu "keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196277
<ubotu> New bug: #196280 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "Hardy image-creator projects don't run correctly in Gutsy Xephyr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196280
<ubotu> New bug: #196281 in ubuntu "can not find software sources listing on administration menu of Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196281
<secretlondon> I think we have a bug in the last release of libsvgr which is causing crashes in programs that use that lib
<ubotu> New bug: #196285 in ubuntu "Realtek RTL-8185 Wireless / Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196285
<ubotu> New bug: #196287 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound snapping and crackling in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196287
<secretlondon> my guess is that bug #196255 is caused by the same thing as bug #195884
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196255 in tuxpaint "tuxpaint crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196255
<ubotu> Bug 195884 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/195884 is private
<secretlondon> but is the same crash on libsvgr
<secretlondon> and tuxpaint uses libsvgr
<secretlondon> and it's just been updated
<ubotu> New bug: #196289 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196289
<ubotu> New bug: #196288 in ubuntu "USB Mice do not work on Dell Precision M6300" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196288
<ubotu> New bug: #196290 in anjuta (universe) "Rebuild for libgraphviz3 -> libgraphviz4 transition" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196290
<ubotu> New bug: #196292 in knetworkconf "knetworkconf fails to find non-generically-named network interfaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196292
<ubotu> New bug: #196294 in kdeadmin-kde4 (universe) "kpackage asking for root password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196294
<ubotu> New bug: #196295 in gnome-speech (main) "orca won't launch and then festival-synthe lavish CPU power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196295
<ubotu> New bug: #196296 in libxklavier (main) "Upgrade conflict: /usr/share/libxklavier/xfree86.xml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196296
<bdmurray> That bug is a dup of 196223
<bdmurray> And I expect we will see some more dups before the update is out
<ubotu> New bug: #196298 in xubuntu-meta (universe) "Lanuage Support: Completing install of en_US causes error on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196298
<secretlondon> I think the last update to libsvgr is breaking apps that use it. I'm going digging but it's my best guess for a brand new tuxpaint crash bug we can only reproduce on hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #196302 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 crashes randomally on a Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196302
<ubotu> New bug: #196304 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196304
<crimsun_> ugh, 194719 is confusing and bunk
<crimsun_> based on a few minutes of chasing, it seems to be a hal bug instead
<crimsun_> case in point: lshal is reporting battery.charge_level.current and battery.charge_level.percentage incorrectly
<crimsun_> why is it improperly assigned to g-p-m?
<bdmurray> bug 194719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194719 in gnome-power-manager "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detecting the battery properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<crimsun_> the file mentioned in the bug report's title is in hal's source package, not g-p-m's...
<crimsun_> anyhow, back to debugging this one
<bdmurray> the reporter filed it there
<bdmurray> crimsun_: is yours a "sysfs" battery?
<crimsun_> yes
<bdmurray> I seem to recall the problem is there or with HAL
<crimsun_> it's hal.  g-p-m is only reporting stuff it gets from hale
<crimsun_> hal*
<bdmurray> When I unplug my battery it says it is neither charging nor discharging
<seb128> crimsun_: likely not assigned correctly because the submitter noticed the issue there
<crimsun_> what does "lshal|grep battery" report?
<seb128> crimsun_: I spoke to pitti about it today but I don't think he looked at it yet
<bdmurray> crimsun_: for me?
<crimsun_> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray>   battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
<bdmurray>   battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)
<crimsun_> precisely the values I have for your test case
<ubotu> New bug: #196309 in libxklavier (main) "update fails because of incorrect/missing dependencies in libxklavier12 (dup-of: 196223)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196309
<ubotu> New bug: #196310 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "Please sync gst-plugins-bad0.10 0.10.6-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196310
<ubotu> New bug: #196308 in mediatomb (universe) "[Hardy] Server can never be reached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196308
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-28
<crimsun_> well that's cool.  It seems hal reading /sys doesn't update properly whereas reading /proc does.
<tech0007> can i ask about hardy bugs here?
<crimsun_> so the real question is whether we should ignore /sys instead of /proc for the battery
<crimsun_> tech0007: of course :)
<crimsun_> granted /sys is preferable to /proc, but...
<tech0007> recent update had an issue with libxklavier12.  anyone had the same problem?
<crimsun_> tech0007: already fixed/uploaded.  Wait a couple hours.
<tech0007> crimsun_: cool!  thanks! can hardly wait for hardy.
<ubotu> New bug: #196316 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196316
<ubotu> New bug: #196317 in gcompris (main) "wrong dutch grammar: "het letter" should be "de letter"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196317
<ubotu> New bug: #196315 in vlc (universe) "files in vlc-nox are linked against libX11 [hardy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196315
<ubotu> New bug: #196307 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "too hi hdd usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196307
<crimsun_> bdmurray: ok, so the issue for 194719  is that hal fails to update from /sysfs
<ubotu> New bug: #196319 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluez-gnome 0.23-0ubuntu1 is suddenly a native package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196319
<crimsun_> err, /sys
<crimsun_> it's not so much that the mentioned patch breaks things, because it doesn't.  It only exposes what's broken/.
<bdmurray> okay, I think pitti knew or suspected as much
<crimsun_> all right
<bdmurray> is there a patch anywhere though?
<crimsun_> not that I can see in fd.o for hal
<bdmurray> I don't see anything either
<crimsun_> the acpi_*() in hald/linux/acpi.c essentially ensure that correct info is polled if necessary
<crimsun_> I'm unsure what the semantics for sysfs are, but if only acpi events are causing hal to reread /sys...
<ubotu> New bug: #196325 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager conflicts with OpenVPN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196325
<ubotu> New bug: #196321 in openoffice.org (main) "datapilot overwrites cell contents on a protected source sheet before table creation; cannot be undone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196321
<ubotu> New bug: #196324 in mkvtoolnix (universe) "please update to latest version for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196324
<ubotu> New bug: #196326 in ubuntu "comp keeps freezing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196326
<jjesse> how many bugs can i add at a time in 5-a-day?
<jjesse> hrmm doesthe first time ylu use 5-a-day take forever?
<ubotu> New bug: #196336 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Hardy install X crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196336
<ubotu> New bug: #196338 in metacity (main) "Please sponsor metacity 2.21.21 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196338
<ubotu> New bug: #196337 in vlc (universe) "problem with dvd playback - crash dvdnav demuxer warning: unknown codec for id=0xff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196337
<ubotu> New bug: #193963 in sudo (main) "sudo hangs before prompting for password in hardy alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193963
<ubotu> New bug: #196339 in synaptic (main) "libxklavier12 won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196339
<ubotu> New bug: #196340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196340
<ubotu> New bug: #196341 in ubuntu "System reboot before login GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196341
<ubotu> New bug: #196343 in ubuntu "Selecting nvidia restricted driver kills gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196343
<ubotu> New bug: #193875 in transmission (main) "Transmission shows incorrect date added" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193875
<ubotu> New bug: #196248 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196248
<ubotu> New bug: #196346 in linux-meta (main) "linux-resticted-modules-2.6.24-10-generic not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196346
<ubotu> New bug: #196350 in vlc (universe) "fullscreen and "always on top" conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196350
<CarlFK> in-target:   onboard: Depends: python-virtkey (>= 0.50) but 0.42 is to be installed
<CarlFK> known issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #196354 in brasero (main) "brasero.desktop contains invalid characters in MIME type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196354
<ubotu> New bug: #196357 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox 3.0 Segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196357
<ubotu> New bug: #196359 in onboard (main) "Depends: python-virtkey (>= 0.50) but 0.42 is to be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196359
<ubotu> New bug: #196360 in xscreensaver (main) ""planetary-gears" screensaver should be "provided" or removed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196360
<ubotu> New bug: #196361 in gnome-panel (main) "corrupt windows rootkit please remove all xp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196361
<RAOF> Um, WTF? ^^^
<RAOF> I wonder if the response page has a "You appear to have just typed a random sentence into the bugreport"...
<ubotu> New bug: #196362 in epiphany-browser (main) "Bookmarks should appear first in address bar suggestions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196362
<ubotu> New bug: #196363 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196363
<ubotu> New bug: #196365 in scponly (universe) "scponly-4.6* doesn't support new -l/-f option of sftp-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196365
<ubotu> New bug: #196366 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "[hardy] 2 icons missing in tangerine theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196366
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080228 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #196369 in fontconfig (main) "Please sponsor my package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196369
<ubotu> New bug: #196370 in kopete "file transfer with MSN is very slow and frequently does not compleate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196370
<ubotu> New bug: #196374 in kopete "kopete webcam with MSN does not work consistantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196374
<InsClusoe> Hi all...
<ubotu> New bug: #196375 in knetworkmanager (main) "[Hardy] knetworkmanager keeps asking for WEP key although it knows it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196375
<CarlFK> hardy login pref dialog is too big for 800x600 - should that be bugged?
<ubotu> New bug: #196376 in knetworkmanager (main) "login window preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196376
<ubotu> New bug: #196379 in apport (main) "after sending a bug report through apport, firefox is opened, not default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196379
<ubotu> New bug: #196378 in python-central (main) "onboard fails to upgrade hardy heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196378
<ubotu> New bug: #196380 in nethack (universe) "/usr/lib/games/nethack/recover needs to be setgid games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196380
<techno_freak> CarlFK, are you sure login preferences belong to K network manager?
<CarlFK> oh crap
<CarlFK> thanks for catching that
<techno_freak> :)
<CarlFK> any idea what the correct package is?
<CarlFK> preferences ?
<techno_freak> CarlFK, think gdm does that, not 100% sure though
<CarlFK> I can see that - thanks
<techno_freak> :)
<techno_freak> CarlFK, sorry to point again, the preferences package exists in dapper. i dont see a feisty gutsy or hardy version :s
<CarlFK> oh yeah, that got pushed down on my stack...
<CarlFK> gdm, right?
<techno_freak> think so
<CarlFK> set.
<techno_freak> :) fine
<CarlFK> thanks for reminding ,e
<CarlFK> may have fallen asleep
<CarlFK> the therory is I can walk away from my computer when I close all my fire fox tabs
<techno_freak> heh
<CarlFK> on my personal project:  /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Nonrepresentable section on output
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/37159/ make log
<CarlFK> any clue what that's about?
<ubotu> New bug: #196382 in claws-mail (universe) "claws-mail using too much CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196382
<techno_freak> CarlFK, check this out http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-karma-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00389.html
<CarlFK> ld with gcc -shared  huh.
<CarlFK> ill give it a go.
<ubotu> New bug: #196383 in qterm (universe) "[wishlist]upgrade qterm to 0.5.0 in repo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196383
<ubotu> New bug: #196385 in ubuntu "[hardy]clock preferances shows wrong timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196385
<ubotu> New bug: #196386 in ubuntu "Change password hangs on palindrome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196386
<ubotu> New bug: #196387 in scim-bridge (universe) "MIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196387
<ubotu> New bug: #194295 in tiff (main) "xpdf viewer renders wrong colors for jpeg encoded images" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194295
<ubotu> New bug: #196390 in ubuntu "when share a folder, automatically apply emblem of shared folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196390
<ubotu> New bug: #196391 in ubuntu "2d performance is slower after resume  (acpi S3 sleep)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196391
<ubotu> New bug: #196393 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashes during onboard update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196393
<ubotu> New bug: #196395 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in reset()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196395
<ubotu> New bug: #196396 in ubuntu "Live installer needs ETA display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196396
<ubotu> New bug: #196397 in gs-gpl "[ghostscript] [CVE-2008-0411] buffer overflow in the color space handling code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196397
<ubotu> New bug: #196400 in ubuntu "Gutsy does not recognise Vodafone 715 phone (Huawei U120)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196400
<ubotu> New bug: #196404 in cupsys (main) "[cupsys] [MDVSA-2008:050] multiple vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196404
<ubotu> New bug: #196437 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196437
<ubotu> New bug: #196439 in apport (main) "while uploading the reports apport lags the rest of the internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<ubotu> New bug: #194509 in jabref (multiverse) "should include icedtea-java7-jre as an alternative dependency to allow inclusion and building into purely free distribution such as gobuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194509
<ubotu> New bug: #196441 in apport (main) "cannot upload more than one apport crash reports at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196441
<InsClusoe> Unksi: Thanks..
<Unksi> yw :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196443 in apport (main) "[wish] while apport is uploading report minimize to tray for background processing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196443
<ubotu> New bug: #196445 in gnome-peercast (universe) "Please sync gnome-peercast 0.5.4-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196445
<ubotu> New bug: #194507 in firefox-3.0 (main) "titlebar flashes and goes blank randomly and when moused over (dup-of: 99508)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194507
<ubotu> New bug: #196449 in pwlib-titan (universe) "Please sync pwlib-titan 1.11.2-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196449
<ubotu> New bug: #196450 in dragonplayer (universe) "dragon player can't play .mp4 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196450
<ubotu> New bug: #196451 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196451
<ubotu> New bug: #196454 in washngo (universe) "Please sync washngo 2.12-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196454
<ubotu> New bug: #196452 in vlc (universe) "[Security] Please update vlc to vlc 0.8.6e" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196452
<ubotu> New bug: #196455 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kget-kde4 corrupt video files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196455
<ubotu> New bug: #196461 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Gnome does not startup after todays upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196461
<ubotu> New bug: #196463 in ubuntu "package onboard 0.87 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196463
<ubotu> New bug: #196464 in gdm (main) "After gdm upgrade no X cliens can be run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196464
<ubotu> New bug: #196477 in ubuntu "Connection orange life box mailbox orange crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196477
<ubotu> New bug: #193982 in firefox (universe) "Firefox crashes while loading a webpage" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193982
<ubotu> New bug: #196470 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[hardy] flash plugin can't play videos at all then other program is using audio device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196470
<ubotu> New bug: #196471 in rhythmbox (main) "keeps crashing when trying to enter Magnatude" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196471
<ubotu> New bug: #196472 in update-manager (main) "getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196472
<ubotu> New bug: #196473 in gtimelog (universe) "does not integrate into system tray any more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196473
<ubotu> New bug: #196474 in network-manager "Netwok-manager ignores setting in sudoers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196474
<ubotu> New bug: #196468 in usplash "Boot-splash not centered in frame-buffer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196468
<ubotu> New bug: #196469 in ubuntu "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196469
<pedro_> good morning!
<secretlondon> morning
<secretlondon> ubotu bug #196255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196255 in tuxpaint "tuxpaint crashed on launch with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196255
<ubotu> New bug: #195980 in wubi "Check that device oredering in Grub matches device ordering in grub4dos (dup-of: 8497)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195980
<ubotu> New bug: #196481 in gnome-system-tools (main) "segfault when saving location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196481
<pedro_> quick reminder, today is the g-s-t hug day so feel free to grab any bug of the list and squash it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080228
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Morning! squashed a few... Gotta go now..
<InsClusoe> pedro_: :-) See you later..
<pedro_> InsClusoe:  yeah! saw your name on the list :-)
<pedro_> InsClusoe: see you ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196483 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin lost location profiles on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196483
<gopi1618> hi all could someone help me to understand the following err msg?
<gopi1618> ioctl32(register:4266): Unknown cmd fd(13) cmd(000089a4){00} arg(ffffbc80) on socket:[14221]
<gopi1618> i understand 89a4 is the request id, whats that 4266 ? is that a line n0# or something?
<ubotu> New bug: #196484 in mozilla-firefox "[hardy] flashplayer (firefox) should not store the data to /tmp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196484
<ubotu> New bug: #196485 in linux (main) "xen: can not boot two times a domU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196485
<bigon> could someone renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership?
<ubotu> New bug: #196488 in gnumeric (main) "Unhelpful errors when trying to save to a read-only file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196488
<ubotu> New bug: #196489 in apport (main) "Change default security/privacy setting that is automatically set by apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196489
<bigon> bdmurray: hi, could you renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol memebership?
<ubotu> New bug: #194725 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin can only be used once" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194725
<garnacho> regarding bug 194725, I've seen it too, as far as I investigated it's due to PolicyKit
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194725 in gnome-system-tools "network-admin can only be used once" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194725
<pedro_> thanks garnacho, i'll create the PolicyKit task then
<pedro_> and thanks for coming today ;-)
<garnacho> :)
<pedro_> garnacho: are you able to reproduce bug 196481 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196481 in gnome-system-tools "segfault when saving location" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196481
<garnacho> pedro_: hmm, no segfault, but a bunch of criticals in stderr, should have a look
<pedro_> garnacho: save the location again
<pedro_> I get the crash if i save the location with the same name
<garnacho> ah, a double free
<thekorn> pedro_, saving locations works for me on hardy
<pedro_> yes it does save them but if you overwrite a location name you'll get a crash
<thekorn> ah,ok, yes segfault
<ubotu> New bug: #196499 in nautilus (main) "[hardy][nautilus] "delete all" do not working over smb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196499
<ubotu> New bug: #196493 in ubuntu "Launch web browser keyboard shortcut loads directory listing for home folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196493
<ubotu> New bug: #196494 in ubuntu "[hardy][livecd] desktop livecd should warn if there is not enouth memory to start Xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196494
<ubotu> New bug: #196491 in ubuntu "users-admin ignores setting in /etc/sudoers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196491
<ubotu> New bug: #196501 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[hardy] Gnome battery absurd time remaining" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196501
<ubotu> New bug: #196503 in command-not-found (main) "nvidia-glx-config command not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196503
<ubotu> New bug: #196504 in ubuntu "Firefox 3 Beta 3 appears untranslated in my Spanish desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196504
<ubotu> New bug: #196506 in gnome-control-center (main) "Compiz forgets plugins when disabled and reenabled" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196506
<pedro_> ahoj andre!
<ubotu> New bug: #163483 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163483
<andre> pedro! wanted to say "thanks man!" to you. i do now: "thanks man!"
 * pedro_ hugs andre
<pedro_> you rock dude
<ubotu> New bug: #196510 in jockey (main) ""Hardware Drivers" untranslatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196510
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> morning Iulian!
<Iulian> Hiya pedro!
<Iulian> How are you?
<pedro_> Iulian: I'm good, thanks. How about you? ready to squash some bugs?
 * secretlondon has some big bug squashing boots on
<pedro_> haha that's the attitude secretlondon ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: I'm fine too, thanks and yes - I'm ready! :-)
<Iulian> Whuh, I'm starving...
<Iulian> Hello secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi Iulina
<secretlondon> hi Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #196512 in ubuntu "After uninstalling Compiz no window manager starts on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196512
<ubotu> New bug: #196513 in computertemp (universe) "computertemp crashed with AttributeError in preferences_min_temp_changed() (dup-of: 126667)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196513
<ubotu> New bug: #196520 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE 4] Konqueror is not configurable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196520
<ubotu> New bug: #196522 in kaffeine (main) "[kaffeine] from gutsy-backports breaks kubuntu-desktop; missing kaffeine-xine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196522
<ubotu> New bug: #196523 in ubuntu "Some translations are not been applied in network-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196523
<ubotu> New bug: #196526 in python2.5 "ubuntu's platform.dist() always returns debian lenny/sid " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196526
<hggdh> cheers secretlondon, were you able to test more of the Evo loop?
<secretlondon> hggdh: only what I stuck on the bug
<hggdh> secretlondon: ah, thanks. Pitty... upstream wouldlike a bit more of data (specifically, bt of e-d-s and evolution-alarm-notify)... this seems to be some sort of deadlock between them
<secretlondon> i did everything you asked
<hggdh> secretlondon: anyway, thank you for you help. I really appreciate it
<secretlondon> what else do you want?
<secretlondon> the bt of eds and evo alarm notify was added a couple of days ago
<hggdh> secretlondon: huh, perhaps it would be a good idea to actually go and read the comments ;-)
<secretlondon> ;)
<hggdh> my fault, my fault, my unending fault
 * secretlondon hugs hggdh
 * hggdh hugs secretlondon back (and bows)
<hggdh> secretlondon: I see, from the ifconfig, that you were connected at this point in time. Were you also under ppp when you hit the bug?
<secretlondon> yes
<hggdh> k, thanks. Will keep on digging on the gdb
<secretlondon> anything you need yell
<hggdh> I will ask nicely instead of yelling... thanks
 * Iulian smiles
<secretlondon> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196530 in openoffice.org (main) "inserting other fields to /insert/fields doesnt work using /extras/adjust(?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196530
<ubotu> New bug: #196532 in ubuntu "[wishlist][hardy+] please package FMJ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196532
<ubotu> New bug: #196540 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "Merge nspluginwrapper 0.9.91.5-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196540
<ubotu> New bug: #196553 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfilldatabase doesn't run by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196553
<ubotu> New bug: #194761 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] gnome time does not update" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194761
<ubotu> New bug: #196538 in ubuntu "Preferences -> Default Printer is useless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196538
<ubotu> New bug: #196543 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Bloody Heron on background wallpaper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196543
<ubotu> New bug: #196548 in linux-source-2.6.20 "e1000 not loaded anymore after kernel update to 2.6.20-16.33" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196548
<ubotu> New bug: #196549 in python2.5 (main) "[Kubuntu] Cannot go to superusermode in system settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196549
<ubotu> New bug: #196561 in openoffice.org (main) "can't print multiple pages in open office calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196561
<ubotu> New bug: #196562 in efax (universe) "'fax send' command works but doesn't terminate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196562
<ubotu> New bug: #196564 in firefox-3.0 (main) "FF3 autocomplete is NOT case sensitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196564
<ubotu> New bug: #196568 in dbus (main) "update to new 1.1.20 stable version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196568
<ubotu> New bug: #196569 in gnome-terminal (main) "compiz not loading, hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196569
<ubotu> New bug: #196570 in rhythmbox (main) "crashes randomly when shuffling through songs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196570
<ubotu> New bug: #196571 in linux (main) "crash on start in xen 3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196571
<ubotu> New bug: #196574 in wine (universe) "Wine crashes Ubuntu 7.10 instantly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196574
<ubotu> New bug: #196576 in rhythmbox (main) "Edit Automatic Playlist window does not scroll and cuts off when there are many list items " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196576
<ubotu> New bug: #196586 in ubuntu "audio and webcam are down on W566N GIGABYTE laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196586
<ubotu> New bug: #196587 in driconf (universe) "driconf crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196587
<ubotu> New bug: #196584 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed with signal 5 in bonobo_activation_timeout_reg_check() (dup-of: 181435)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196584
<ubotu> New bug: #196592 in gnome-system-tools "Users and Groups management tool crashed when I tried to add a new group" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196592
<ubotu> New bug: #196596 in linux (main) "Suspend fails on Sony Vaio SZ650, nVidia 8400M GS and nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196596
<ubotu> New bug: #196599 in cupsys (main) "Wrong translation English -> German in CUPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196599
<ubotu> New bug: #196591 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor crashed with signal 5 in main() (dup-of: 195498)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196591
<ubotu> New bug: #196600 in debian-installer (main) "powerpc ibm pseries 620 stopping after kernel load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196600
<ubotu> New bug: #196597 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop() (dup-of: 191365)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196597
<ubotu> New bug: #196605 in ubuntu "No carat when composing in gmail in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196605
<ubotu> New bug: #196606 in linux-meta (main) "battery state not updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196606
<ubotu> New bug: #196609 in libgweather (main) "Please sponsor libgweather 2.21.92 into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196609
<bddebian> Boo :-)
<Iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<jjesse> don't cry
<bddebian> :'-(
<bddebian> :-)
<Iulian> Huh
<ubotu> New bug: #196617 in ubuntu "[Hardy Alpha-5] fglrx log noise if dualhead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196617
<ubotu> New bug: #196610 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when analyzing a folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196610
<ubotu> New bug: #196611 in gnome-panel (main) "[hardy] Gnome doesn't start - brown screen and cursor but nothing else" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196611
<ubotu> New bug: #196620 in bluez-gnome (main) "package bluez-gnome ugprades with Unknown media type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196620
<ubotu> New bug: #196623 in linux (main) "Fn+F5 not recognized by acpid on Thinkpad X61s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196623
<ubotu> New bug: #193949 in ubuntu "screen resolutions list is double" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193949
<ubotu> New bug: #196626 in bzr (main) "bzr crashed with IOError in report_exception()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196626
<ubotu> New bug: #196627 in kdegames-kde4 (universe) "ksudoku is not placed into any games submenu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196627
<wousser> the 5-a-day-applet is not working for me, it doesnt submit the bugs, how can I look what it is doing?
<Iulian> Oups, wrong button.
<thekorn> wousser, there is a log-file in /tmp/5-a-day* something
<wousser> thekorn: oke thanks, I got finished with ErrCode 103/104
<thekorn> wousser, this a bzr errors, does running add-5-a-day <bugnr> work for you?
<ubotu> New bug: #196630 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper crashed with NoWorkingTree in find_format()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196630
<wousser> thekorn: I guess, it says: Tree is up to date at revision 642.
<thekorn> wousser, this last error in bughelper is also yours, right?
<wousser> thekorn: yes it is
<wousser> has it anything to do with the applet?
<wousser> add-5-a-day now says: Unable to obtain lock lp--1218277780:///lock
<thekorn> wousser, nothing, but both seem to have bzr errors
<wousser> thekorn: add-5-a-day: bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)", bzr failed with error code 768
<thekorn> wousser, I'm sorry, I'm running out of time right now, but will have look at the bughelper error later today,
<bdmurray> wousser: that can happen if someone else is committing at the same time
<thekorn> wousser, can you file a bug against the applet,
<wousser> thekorn, oke thanks
<wousser> will do that
<wousser> thanks
<jjesse> wousser: check in #launchpad to see if someone there who has more bzr experience can help you out
<bdmurray> the "could not acquire lock" bit
<thekorn> bdmurray, aha, good to know,
<wousser> under which package shoudl I fill the bug?
<thekorn> wousser, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/five-a-day
<bdmurray> five-a-day could handle this better but it isn't really a bug in five-a-day
<bdmurray> isn't it just the way bzr works?
<jeromeg> bdmurray: yep it's a problem with bzrn the same thing sometimes happen when pushing a branch
<andrea-bs> bdmurray: bzr break-lock ;)
<andrea-bs> sometimes happens that someone doesn't finish to push his changes and kill bzr so the lock is held
<bdmurray> and that is what five-a-day is doing - pushing a branch
<andrea-bs> but this is not a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #196634 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_prepend()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196634
<ubotu> New bug: #196636 in nautilus (main) "[hardy][nautilus] bookmarks do not show correkt names for smb shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196636
<ubotu> New bug: #196637 in evolution (main) "i CANNOT PUT CHECK IN squares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196637
<ubotu> New bug: #196638 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy] guidance-powermanager does not display right information on battery discharging or charging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196638
<ubotu> New bug: #196632 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "New upstream version available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196632
<ubotu> New bug: #196647 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "More centralised keyboard shortcuts solution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196647
<ubotu> New bug: #196655 in ubuntu "sftp copy fails in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196655
<ubotu> New bug: #196656 in ubuntu "Cannot edit ideas in Ubuntu brainstorm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196656
<ubotu> New bug: #196643 in nautilus "nautilus duplicate history" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196643
<asomething> Could someone set #196643 as wishlist for me?
<ubotu> New bug: #196658 in nautilus (main) "When i'm login with username and password, ubuntu crashes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196658
<pedro_> asomething: done
<asomething> thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #196660 in device-tree-compiler (main) "sync 1.1.0.dfsg-1 from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196660
<ubotu> New bug: #196665 in yelp (main) "doesn't work wireless ethernet card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196665
<Pax_Tecum> hello everyone
<Pax_Tecum> let's fix some bug
<Pax_Tecum> anyone?  Did I just miss the party?  Is this thing over?
<bdmurray> Pax_Tecum: no there are still some bugs to work on.  Have you seen the list for today?
<ubotu> New bug: #196670 in ubuntu "cups continues to print after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196670
<ubotu> New bug: #196176 in dell "FN-F8 doesn't switch displays on M1330" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196176
<Pax_Tecum> so how do we work on them, and how may I help
<pedro_> Pax_Tecum: there's some instructions above the list
<bdmurray> What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<pedro_> hello bdmurray!
<bdmurray> hello pedro_!
<bdmurray> pedro_: haven't we talked about something similar to bug 74984 before?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74984 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Can't list all groups, 'lp' group not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74984
<bdmurray> at least in regards to the showall checkbox
<pedro_> mm i don't recall something similar...
<bdmurray> I think it was bug 124993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124993 in gst "Gconf tweak to show all users / groups on system in Users and Groups tool has no effect" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124993
<pedro_> right, it seems to be a dup of the one you're mentioning
<bdmurray> hmm, using showall works on my laptop
<ubotu> New bug: #196674 in ubuntu "1440 x 900 resolution problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196674
<ubotu> New bug: #196675 in vino (main) "vino only listens for ipv6 connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196675
<ubotu> New bug: #196677 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with SIGSEGV in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_href_resource()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196677
<ubotu> New bug: #196678 in evolution (main) "Evolution should automatically recover from pop errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196678
<ubotu> New bug: #196680 in ubuntu "Gnome crashes/hangs on login after recent HARDY package updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196680
<ubotu> New bug: #196682 in tunapie (universe) "Tunapie.py crashed with SIGSEGV in wxListLineData::DrawInReportMode()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196682
<bdmurray> however, I think there used to be a button in gst to have it showall groups / users
<ubotu> New bug: #194056 in screenlets (universe) "screenlets-manager.py crashed with GError in create_ui()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194056
<ubotu> New bug: #194068 in desktop-effects-kde (universe) "desktop-effects-kde inclusion to the main repository" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194068
<ubotu> New bug: #194458 in thinkfinger (universe) "Main Inclusion Report for thinkfinger" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194458
<bdmurray> pedro_: what do you think we should do with these 2?
<pedro_> I'd go for mark the 74984 as dup of 124993
<ubotu> New bug: #196683 in linux-meta (main) "fujitsu_laptop not loaded automatically on lifebook p7010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196683
<bdmurray> okay and leave 124993 open?
<pedro_> yes, until someone can confirm it's working ok with hardy
<pedro_> the upstream task it's already fixed and it seems there's a issue with policykit integration only
<bdmurray> I confirm that it works okay, but think it should be more accessible
<bdmurray> from upstream "I'm already working on optional PolicyKit
<bdmurray> support for 2.21.x"
<pedro_> garnacho: you there? ;-)
<pedro_> garnacho: may know better since he's the maintainer
<bdmurray> cool
<pedro_> bdmurray: may you ask for feedback on the 124993 to see if it's working for other people too on hardy?
<garnacho> hi!
<pedro_> sometimes things on g-s-t works for me but no for other people
<pedro_> that's weird
<bdmurray> garnacho: hello!
<garnacho> what's the doubt? :)
<bdmurray> you mentioned policykit support for showing all users and groups in gnome-system-tools in an upstream bug
<ubotu> New bug: #196686 in linux (main) "linux-image-powerpc-smp is not configured with IDE_PMAC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196686
<garnacho> bdmurray: ah, yeah, that bug happened because ubuntu did run users-admin with gksudo, so you had to modify the gconf key for the root user
<garnacho> now that g-s-t uses PolicyKit, the gui runs as your user, so modifying that gconf key for your user works
<bdmurray> ah, okay.  didn't there also used to a checkbox for managing all users and groups?
<garnacho> there was a quite long time ago
<garnacho> my rationale for removing it was "if you want to edit your system groups, you should know about gconf"
<garnacho> and it's documented in the help docs
<bdmurray> okay, I see that now.  thanks for the information!
<garnacho> yw :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196687 in ubuntu "foomatic-rip filter failed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196687
<bdmurray> Is there a precedence for the gconf key?  What if somebody sets it as root but not their user?
<garnacho> bdmurray: it would stop having effect for newer g-s-t
<garnacho> as it no longer checks that gconf db
<bdmurray> pedro_: maybe that is why it works for some people and not others
<bdmurray> perhaps they set the gconf key for root in Gutsy and then upgraded to Hardy
<pedro_> yep probably
 * pedro_ kicks the autocompletion on firefox
<bdmurray> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #196666 in ubuntu "programing menu is not visible when occupied only with python(2.5) and umbrello" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196666
<ubotu> New bug: #196691 in yelp (main) "can not  enter other languages support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196691
<ubotu> New bug: #196688 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GPM in Hardy seems to have a memory leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196688
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've updated bug 124993 with what we have talked about
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124993 in gst "Gconf tweak to show all users / groups on system in Users and Groups tool has no effect" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124993
<pedro_> great! just look at it
<bdmurray> and I ran across something else
<bdmurray> I was looking at the help for users-admin and noticed that one of the images in help is missing
<pedro_> lazy GNOME documentation project
<pedro_> which image is missing ?
<pedro_> i mean which page are you looking at
<bdmurray> Figure 2 in getting started
<ubotu> New bug: #196694 in ubuntu "Errors during installation of hardy heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196694
<pedro_> ahaam!
<pedro_> right get it
<pedro_> it's missed from the Makefile.am at the docs
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you confirm and if so where does that bug belong?
<ubotu> New bug: #196668 in gnome-applets "battery applet crashes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196668
<pedro_> yeah i confirm it, it's an upstream task
<bdmurray> Isn't today UI freeze though?
<pedro_> garnacho: small fix, the users-admin doc is missing the figures/groups.png at the Makefile.am of docs/users
<pedro_> garnacho: can i add i t ? ;-)
<secretlondon> do docs count as UI?
<ubotu> New bug: #196696 in bcfg2 (universe) "new version of bcfg2 has been released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196696
<pedro_> it's only apply to the application
<bdmurray> pedro_: there is also a punctuation issue on that page if you fix the image ;)
<pedro_> ahahah
<ubotu> New bug: #194238 in dell "[Hardy] apt-get times out behind a proxy server" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194238
<ubotu> New bug: #196699 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade crashes while upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196699
<ubotu> New bug: #196700 in dhcp3 (main) "Default dhcpd configuration file should acknowledge /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196700
<ubotu> New bug: #196701 in rsibreak (universe) "the program is invisible & can't be accessed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196701
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you seen bug 192313?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192313 in gnome-system-tools "hardy users-admin does not write to /etc/passwd or /etc/group" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192313
<pedro_> looking
<secretlondon> we/re running out of bugs to hug!
<pedro_> bdmurray: I've seen a similar problem but with weird characters at the real name, but not this one
<pedro_> let me see if i can reproduce it
<bdmurray> pedro_: I can recreate it
<alefteris> what will save developers time when you report/fix a simple bug (lets say some wrong text string) for a project hosted at launchpad?
<alefteris> make a bugreport and attach a) a plain diff b) a bzr bundle c) post the entire branch in launchpad d) something else? any guide on this?
<bdmurray> SystemToolsBackends.pl seems stuck for some reason
<bdmurray> alefteris: it depends on the package.  What are you looking at?
<alefteris> update-manager
<bdmurray> because update-manager uses bzr a bzr branch would be best.  I just did a string fix like that today
<bdmurray> bug 196229 if you want to see an example and I could help you out with that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196229 in update-manager "grammar of "A upgrade to" in DistUpgradeController.py is incorrect" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196229
<alefteris> but isn't posting an entire branch just for a simple fix time (and bandwidth) consuming?
<bdmurray> yes, there is that a patch against the bzr branch would work too
<pedro_> bdmurray: right, i can reproduce it here, i'll raise the priority of it
<ubotu> New bug: #196705 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet does not show list of _PAST_CONNECTED_ access points." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196705
<ubotu> New bug: #196706 in ltsp (main) "Hardy - specifying XSERVER causes xorg.conf syntax error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196706
<ubotu> New bug: #196710 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet DHCP request takes a lot of time, and gives no address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196710
<ubotu> New bug: #196711 in ubuntu "single click is considered as double click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196711
<alefteris> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you have any idea how to debug the SystemToolsBackends.pl script?
<bdmurray> alefteris: I think working with the bzr branch is best as the code can be different than the latest package
<alefteris> bdmurray, any wiki page for posting a branch and assosiating it with a bug report?
<bdmurray> alefteris: not that I know of in regards to the report you click 'add branch' and then where the branch is formatted like '~brian-murray/update-manager/brian'
<alefteris> wiki: Bugs/HowToFix should propably mention the bzr bug fixing workflow as well :(
<ubotu> New bug: #196714 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "[Hardy]deprecated desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196714
<ubotu> New bug: #196715 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] uif2iso" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196715
<pedro_> bdmurray: i was trying with some steps but they don't work now :-/
<pedro_> garnacho: what's the best way to debug the SystemToolsBackends.pl with 2.21.X ?
<pedro_> --report doesn't work anymore
<ubotu> New bug: #196717 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] daa2iso" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196717
<fishor> wich package is resposible if some modules should be loaded by default
<ubotu> New bug: #196723 in ubuntu "Error message on LOGON: "O Idioma pt_BR nao existe, utilizando o padrao do sistema" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196723
<Jordan_U> I am a begginner perl programmer, fairly competent in Java, are there any bugs up my alley? How do you normally find bugs that you have knowlaage to fix, or do you usually find a project that interests you and go from there?
<secretlondon> Jordan_U often bugs are either fixed upstream or are things such as packaging
<bdmurray> However you could look for bugs that are tagged as bitesize
<secretlondon> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #196712 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196712
<ubotu> New bug: #196728 in twill (universe) "Can't be installed due to unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196728
<ubotu> New bug: #196721 in grip (universe) "grip should use ID3 genre number only when writing ID3 tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196721
<bdmurray> seb128: have you seen bug 192313?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192313 in gnome-system-tools "hardy users-admin does not write to /etc/passwd or /etc/group" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192313
<ubotu> New bug: #194877 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Gstreamer extra plugins cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194877
<ubotu> New bug: #196730 in linux (main) "[hardy]udf 2.5 not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196730
<seb128> bdmurray: I've read the comments but didn't look at the issue yet, the week has been busy due to the new GNOME
<seb128> garnacho: ^
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I added a new comment regarding my system being detected as ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> New bug: #194454 in os-prober (main) "gusty fails to detecs vista" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194454
<ubotu> New bug: #194857 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194857
<wousser> I can't find a dbg package for gnome-utils, what can I do?
<secretlondon> dbgsym
<secretlondon> you need to install the repo with those in
<wousser> secretlondon: I've installed the ddebs repo but there's no gnome-utils-dbg nor dbgsym
<secretlondon> i'll look in mine
<secretlondon> wousser: you are right, there isn't
<ubotu> New bug: #196735 in gcalctool (main) ""Show thousands separator" adds wrong separator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196735
<ubotu> New bug: #196733 in obex-data-server (main) "obex-data-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196733
<ubotu> New bug: #196734 in language-support-writing-eu (main) "language-support-writing-eu depends on a package in multiverse" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196734
<wousser> secretlondon: is it a problem if I make a backtrace without the dbg symbols installed?
<secretlondon> wousser: you get a better backtrace with the symbols. I think you should file a bug asking for the symbols
<wousser> secretlondon: oke, thanks
<secretlondon> and make sure you have symbols installed for related packages
<ubotu> New bug: #194840 in evolution (main) "Setup Assistant timezone selection sub-optimal" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194840
<garnacho> seb128: it's probably related to 194725, I investigated that and for some reason PolicyKit isn't confirming the authentication to s-t-b, even when the gui has been unlocked
<ubotu> New bug: #194866 in ubuntu "[Ubuntu 8.04alpha5] Notebook: headphones and speakers not muteable seperately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194866
<ubotu> New bug: #196739 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "all.js file location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196739
<ubotu> New bug: #196740 in gnome-utils (main) "There are no debugging symbols for gnome-utils available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196740
<ubotu> New bug: #196742 in linux-source-2.6.22 "3ware 7000/8000 driver update needed: corruptions on Intel 64-bit EM64T system with 4 GB+ otherwise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196742
<ubotu> New bug: #196743 in pmount (universe) "User has no privilege to access a firewire DV camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196743
<ubotu> New bug: #196744 in xprint "xprint cannot be installed on feisty." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196744
<ubotu> New bug: #196748 in open-iscsi (main) "Wrong order of shutdown scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196748
<ubotu> New bug: #196749 in migrationtools (main) "migrationtools don't work except from their installation directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196749
<ubotu> New bug: #196745 in linux (main) "RedOctane Guitar Hero X-plorer support (xpad)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196745
<bdmurray> ogasawara: see that one? ;)
<ogasawara> ha
 * secretlondo giggles
<secretlondo> I doubt there is even a closed source linux port for guitar hero
<jcastro> bdmurray: who on the qa team is running brainstorm? It's totally unresponsive
<stgraber> jcastro: me, and we know :)
<jcastro> ok just checking. :)
<stgraber> jcastro: it's what happens when you are on both Digg and wired frontpage at the same time .)
<jcastro> yeah same thing happened when we launched fridge
<jeromeg> secretlondon: there is frets on fire, it's similar, and open :)
<secretlondon> jeromeg: COOL!
<stgraber> jeromeg: I'm trying to find a sysadmin who could make it a bit faster but it's hard to find one this late :)
<stgraber> jcastro: ^
<jeromeg> stgraber: ah ok :)
<stgraber> jeromeg: sorry, that was for jcastro (broken auto-completition) :)
<jeromeg> stgraber: sorry for having a name that sarts with a j :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196737 in ubuntu-qa-website "Brainstorm: editing idea impossible (dup-of: 196656)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196737
<ubotu> New bug: #196747 in ubuntu "[Hardy] battery status does not change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196747
<ubotu> New bug: #196750 in hal (main) "On suspend, HAL passes VBE related quirk options to pmtools which crashes the proprietary NVidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196750
<ubotu> New bug: #196756 in qgrubeditor (universe) "kgrubeditor doesn't recognize AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196756
<ubotu> New bug: #196757 in f-spot (main) "camera automount prevents import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196757
<bdmurray> crimsun_: around?
<ubotu> New bug: #196762 in language-pack-cs (main) "příšerný překlad "RTF document" v Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196762
<bdmurray> crimsun_: I think I found an upstream bug for the sysfs hal bug we were talking about
<crimsun_> bdmurray: hi, nice timing
<bdmurray> I've updated bug 194052 with that I've found out
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194052 in hal "hal not reading information about sysfs batteries correctly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194052
<ubotu> New bug: #196763 in onboard (main) "package onboard 0.91 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196763
<ubotu> New bug: #196764 in ubuntu "add ku-sorani-fonts paket in Ubuntu!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196764
<ubotu> New bug: #196768 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196768
<ubotu> New bug: #196769 in ubuntu "Upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 fails and stalls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196769
<ubotu> New bug: #196760 in tracker (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196760
<bdmurray> crimsun_: did you see that?
<crimsun_> bdmurray: yes, just finished reading all the CC'd debbugs
<bdmurray> heh
<crimsun_> bdmurray: thanks, that verifies my suspicions
<bdmurray> it looks like there is a patch too though correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #196770 in gvfs (main) "Nautilus with gvfs-obexftp breaks on colons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196770
<ubotu> New bug: #196771 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-obexftp segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196771
<crimsun_> yep, two.  We need http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=hal.git;a=commitdiff;h=f018f6480384e2607aa3cac6aad5f114b832ebc0 and http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=hal.git;a=commitdiff;h=7430beeb6c6fd6c8e51c24df20fd53c526aed6e8
<crimsun_> ah, I see.  All these commits are post-0.5.10
<crimsun_> I'll amend freedesktop.org 13669 and bug 194719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194719 in hal "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detecting the battery properly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<bdmurray> crimsun_: ammend them with information about the patches?
<crimsun_> bdmurray: yes.  I'll be referencing the specific superset of fd.o patches that I'll test tonight (and then commit to bzr)
<crimsun_> bdmurray: specifically, these are the patches that Danny Kukawka applied on the 28th and 29th of January '08
<bdmurray> crimsun_: okay, let me know if you need any help testing
<crimsun_> bdmurray: absolutely.  I'll be back in an hourish.
<seb128_> crimsun_: I think we should revert the duplicate battery change
<seb128_> crimsun_: it's creating other issues which are not fixed using those patches
<seb128_> though those seem to fix the status icon being displayed on ac
<seb128_> the estimation is still wrong though
<seb128_> and backlight controls are still broken
<ubotu> New bug: #193959 in hplip (main) "low on ink details" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193959
<ubotu> New bug: #196775 in glade-3 (main) "No tooltip for "Edit" button in a toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196775
<ubotu> New bug: #196778 in ubuntu "Likewise-open-gui and likewise-open do not install correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196778
<ubotu> New bug: #196781 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196781
<ubotu> New bug: #196784 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LVM snapshot causes kernel memory corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196784
<ubotu> New bug: #196785 in gedit (main) "'sh' syntax highlighting actually for bash, and uses syntax invalid for Bourne shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196785
<ubotu> New bug: #196786 in dput (main) "dput crashed with NoSectionError in get()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196786
<ubotu> New bug: #196789 in gnome-panel (main) "while playing different games the screen field either shrinks to 1/8  screen size or is sucked into the desktop and vanishes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196789
<ubotu> New bug: #196791 in pavucontrol (universe) "pulseaudio volume control scrollwheel wrong direction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196791
<ubotu> New bug: #196792 in synergy (universe) "Ubuntu 8.04 synergy lagging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196792
<ubotu> New bug: #196793 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager reproducible crash" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196793
<ubotu> New bug: #196795 in icewm (universe) "icewm default themes not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196795
<ubotu> New bug: #196797 in dput (main) "Please add special support for PPAs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196797
<ubotu> New bug: #196799 in xscreensaver (main) "ripples crashed with SIGSEGV in gettimeofday() (dup-of: 189124)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196799
<ubotu> New bug: #196800 in kdepim (main) "Kmail looses 'Important' 'Todo' information randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196800
<ubotu> New bug: #196754 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196754
<ubotu> New bug: #196803 in update-manager (main) "update-manage fails to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196803
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-29
<ubotu> New bug: #196806 in php5 (main) "Increase default memory_limit for php" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196806
<ubotu> New bug: #196805 in kde-i18n-es (main) "In the fuzzy clock the hour ins displayed incorrectly as a mix of Spanish and English like: "Las nine menos cinco" (is like said "The nine past cinco in English) when the correct way to show the hour should be: "Las nueve menos cinco"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196805
<ubotu> New bug: #196808 in linux (main) "touchpad not detected by kernel in hardy heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196808
<crimsun_> seb128_: hmm, good points.  The sysfs interface is preferred (to /proc/acpi), though, correct?  I wonder whether ignoring /proc/acpi is acceptable for LTS.
<crimsun_> oh bah.
<crimsun_> bdmurray: (when you're available) what do you think of seb's points above?
<ubotu> New bug: #196809 in ubuntu "Domain Join doesn't work on Hardy Heron 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196809
<bdmurray> crimsun_: I haven't seen the other issues he is referring to, he mentions backlight and estimation though - am I reading that right?
<crimsun_> bdmurray: indeed.
<bdmurray> So the /proc/acpi interface isn't used at all anymore?
<crimsun_> bdmurray: well, it's ignored for power with the latest 01_ patch in hardy's hal source package
<ubotu> New bug: #196813 in blogtk (universe) "BloGTK doesn't work with Python 2.5 (IOError: unsupported XML-RPC protocol)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196813
<ubotu> New bug: #196811 in hal (main) "hal does not detect Quickcam Express as v4l-device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196811
<ubotu> New bug: #196812 in casper (main) "NULL pointer dereference bug in squashfs." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196812
<bdmurray> I think more people would complain about having 2 batteries than power estimation but neither is ideal.
<crimsun_> bdmurray: well, /proc/acpi seems to work for more people than currently with sysfs
<crimsun_> bdmurray: that's why I'm wondering whether we should entertain inverting the semantics (i.e., preferring /proc/acpi to sysfs)
<bdmurray> crimsun_: that seems saner for an lts and save sysfs for the Ibex
<crimsun_> bdmurray: (where "seems to work" includes both estimation and non-duplication of power devices)
<ubotu> New bug: #196816 in xubuntu-meta (universe) "Shutdown from XFCE Quit menu does not shut down the machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196816
<ubotu> New bug: #196817 in gawk (main) "package gawk 1:3.1.6.dfsg-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс post-installation script возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196817
<ubotu> New bug: #196818 in linux-meta (main) "linux-backports-modules-hardy depends NBS linux-backports-modules-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196818
<ubotu> New bug: #196824 in totem (main) "package totem-plugins 2.21.95-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196824
<ubotu> New bug: #196825 in totem (main) "package totem-gstreamer 2.21.95-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс post-installation script возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196825
<ubotu> New bug: #196826 in totem (main) "package totem-xine 2.21.95-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс post-installation script возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196826
<ubotu> New bug: #196827 in totem (main) "package totem-xine 2.21.95-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс post-installation script возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196827
<ubotu> New bug: #196828 in totem (main) "package totem-gstreamer 2.21.95-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс post-installation script возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196828
<crimsun_> huh.
<Pici> da?
<crimsun_> I'm thinking (without looking) that's a pycentral thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #196823 in mesa (main) "libgl1-mesa-glx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196823
<crimsun_> (it isn't, but why is update-alternatives barfing?)
<crimsun_> ah, it's not the latest set of updates.
<ubotu> New bug: #196829 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196829
<ubotu> New bug: #196832 in ubuntu "RAID array on Promise FastTrak detected as separate drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196832
<ubotu> New bug: #196833 in virt-manager (universe) "Can't maximize or fullscreen VM windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196833
<ubotu> New bug: #196834 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "wxPython demo is not installing properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196834
<ubotu> New bug: #196822 in inkscape (main) "upon start, uses 100% CPU and delays showing window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196822
<ubotu> New bug: #196836 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution momentarily hangs during message composition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196836
<ubotu> New bug: #196837 in xfce4-panel (universe) "Some plugins have very small text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196837
<ubotu> New bug: #196839 in totem (main) "cannot play music says "do not have the correct plugins"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196839
<ubotu> New bug: #194517 in libconvert-tnef-perl (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194517
<ubotu> New bug: #196843 in ubuntu "Sony Vaio VGN-NR220E wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196843
<ubotu> New bug: #196844 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Too many characters in "Leave a message" can lock up the computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196844
<ubotu> New bug: #196845 in gnome-desktop (main) "Gnome desktop locks up, mouse pointer still moves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196845
<ubotu> New bug: #196846 in git-core (main) "gitk requires wish8.5 but depends on tk8.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196846
<ubotu> New bug: #196847 in ubuntu ""acpitool -l" fails because /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196847
<ubotu> New bug: #196848 in dolphin (main) "dolphin cannot open cd with an "ñ" (n-tilde) in the title " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196848
<ubotu> New bug: #196850 in virt-manager (universe) "vm cannot access cd-rom unless run as root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196850
<ubotu> New bug: #196853 in ubiquity (main) "The ext3 file system creation in partiton #1 of SCSI3 (0,1,0) (sdb) failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196853
<ubotu> New bug: #196854 in fail2ban (universe) "fail2ban doesn't handle leap years" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196854
<ubotu> New bug: #196857 in ubuntulooks (main) "Radio Buttons and Checkboxs Not showing values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196857
<ubotu> New bug: #190634 in kchmviewer (universe) "Reading books in Kchmviewer: extremely long lines." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190634
<ubotu> New bug: #196858 in ubuntu "Video not detected Hardy KDE 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196858
<ubotu> New bug: #196859 in edubuntu-addon-meta (main) "This is the Official Report to fix http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196859
<ubotu> New bug: #196861 in prism (universe) "desktop icons created by prism don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196861
<ubotu> New bug: #193848 in dput (main) "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193848
<ubotu> New bug: #196862 in totem (main) "Totem Movie Player 2.21.95 doesn't play music file. Unknown reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196862
<ubotu> New bug: #194631 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "get-build-deps fails silently if bash is not the shell and not executed with sudo" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194631
<ubotu> New bug: #196863 in clearlooks "Rectangular white outline surrounding some theme elements in Firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196863
<ubotu> New bug: #196865 in gnome-ppp (universe) "gnome-ppp fails to authenticate (ppp raw data in log)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196865
<ionstorm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196859 <-- please notify admin asap, site is under spam attack
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196859 in ubuntu "Brainstorm is susceptible to spam" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubotu> New bug: #196868 in kvm (main) "[ffe] Upgrade kvm from vers. 60 to 62" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196868
<ubotu> New bug: #196870 in ubuntu "No .desktop file for gpppon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196870
<ubotu> New bug: #196871 in zblast (universe) "No .desktop file; here is one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196871
<ubotu> New bug: #196872 in xwelltris (universe) "No .desktop file; here is one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196872
<ubotu> New bug: #196874 in xscorch (universe) "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196874
<ubotu> New bug: #196876 in kdebase (main) "Repeatable Konqueror crash in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196876
<ubotu> New bug: #196877 in xsok (universe) "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196877
<ubotu> New bug: #196878 in xmoto (universe) "Modified .desktop for easier use with submenus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196878
<ubotu> New bug: #196879 in xmoto-edit "Added .desktop file for xmoto-edit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196879
<ubotu> New bug: #196880 in totem (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196880
<pansapiens> hey, I've got a quick launchpad etiquette question. When can I change a Bug to "Confirmed" if I think it's confirmed ? Or to put it another way ... what criteria should be met before a Bug is considered "Confirmed" ?
<ubotu> New bug: #196884 in ubuntu "Having trouble adding user to multiple groups at once through gnome groups applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196884
<techno_freak> pansapiens, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage check the Confirming section :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196886 in ubuntu "Kernel version does not match the current kernel (2.6.24-10-386)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196886
<pansapiens> yup, thanks, found it.
<ubotu> New bug: #196887 in thunderbird (main) "Missing file association for Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196887
<techno_freak> bug #196887- whether this bug should be on thunderbird or the one which takes care of file association (nautilus?)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196887 in thunderbird "Missing file association for Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196887
<ubotu> New bug: #196890 in ubuntu "rtl8185 wifi driver causes kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196890
<ubotu> New bug: #196895 in hdf5 (universe) "Please sync hdf5 1.6.5-5.2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196895
<ubotu> New bug: #196896 in ubuntu "No sound on a Lenovo Y410" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196896
<ubotu> New bug: #196898 in inkscape (main) "hardy 8.04 - inkscape cannot import svg correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196898
<ubotu> New bug: #196902 in ubuntu "Hardy: mouse and keyboard freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196902
<ubotu> New bug: #196903 in ubuntu "php5-mysql and pdo / pdo_mysql causes php to segfault, apache2 fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196903
<ubotu> New bug: #196904 in compiz (main) "with compiz, wrong colors in the workspace manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196904
<ubotu> New bug: #196911 in ubuntu "I get endless autostart windows when i plug in my digicam in the front usb pannel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196911
<ubotu> New bug: #196916 in wine (universe) "Please include Finnish translation for the .desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196916
<ubotu> New bug: #171275 in ubuntu "Make document autosave work on any crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/171275
<domas> heeeheee, if I report a bug, how many years does it take till it gets noticed?
 * domas eyes https://bugs.launchapad.net/ubuntu/+source/findutils/+bug/164484
<domas> I guess if it is not GUI bug, the nobody cares %)
<ubotu> New bug: #194224 in matplotlib (universe) "Needs migration to gfortran" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194224
<ubotu> New bug: #196924 in ubuntu "unable to open update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196924
<ubotu> New bug: #196926 in kdepim (main) "crash while search messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196926
<ubotu> New bug: #196928 in firefox-3.0 (main) "dots in gmail password " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196928
<ubotu> New bug: #196933 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox keeps asking to be default browser when it should not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196933
<ubotu> New bug: #196930 in baltix "No sound in Hardy alpha 5 in my Dell XPS m1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196930
<ubotu> New bug: #196938 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Some pages shows crazy in FF3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196938
<ubotu> New bug: #196940 in dbus (main) "dbus-daemon memory usage grows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196940
<ubotu> New bug: #196941 in clamav (universe) "clamav-freshclam not starting with invoke-rc.d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196941
<ubotu> New bug: #196692 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-cdda crashed with SIGSEGV in cdio_cddap_close_no_free_cdio()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196692
<ubotu> New bug: #196943 in linux-meta (main) "Network IO with virtio-net driver and kvm results in crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196943
<ubotu> New bug: #196944 in ubuntu "KDE4 keeps crashing at start in KVM VM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196944
<ubotu> New bug: #196947 in gnome-utils (main) "Could Take Screenshot open to its last opened location?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196947
<ubotu> New bug: #196949 in hyphen (universe) "[hardy] openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us fails to upgrade or install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196949
<hggdh> morning pedro_, can you please renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership?
<pedro_> hggdh: morning!, sure give a minute
<hggdh> pedro_: all the time you need :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196950 in partimage (universe) "partimage depends on libnewt0.52, but is linked to libnewt.so.0.51" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196950
<pedro_> hggdh: done, thanks for your help ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #196955 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[Hardy] does not update graphics correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196955
<ubotu> New bug: #196953 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Add Polish translation to firefox.desktop (diff included)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196953
<ubotu> New bug: #196954 in ubuntu "linux kernel 2.6.24-10-generic hangs on shuting down in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196954
<Iulian> Hi
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<hggdh> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<Iulian> Hey pedro_ ;)
<Iulian> Great job yesterday!
<ubotu> New bug: #196956 in mediatomb (universe) "cannot upgrade mediatomb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196956
<pedro_> yeah i was looking to the graphs, great work bugsquad!
<Iulian> Huhuh!
 * Iulian hugs all
<ubotu> New bug: #196958 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashed when accessing preferences with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196958
<ubotu> New bug: #196959 in qgis (universe) "XP, spatial indexing doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196959
<ubotu> New bug: #196961 in qgis (universe) "Help doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196961
<ubotu> New bug: #196311 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196311
<ubotu> New bug: #196798 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196798
<ubotu> New bug: #196962 in ubuntu "Audio CD launches both Rhythmbox and Sound Juicer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196962
<ubotu> New bug: #196966 in fail2ban (universe) "fail2ban error 29 feb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196966
<ubotu> New bug: #196967 in evolution (main) "[Hardy] evolution - inconsistent behavior when using TAB key on new line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196967
<ubotu> New bug: #196968 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Gutsy] screens and graphics resolution of screen 2 affects resolution of screen 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196968
<ubotu> New bug: #196969 in openoffice.org (main) "Export as PDF bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196969
<ubotu> New bug: #196970 in ubuntu "keyboard partially fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196970
<ubotu> New bug: #4800 in ubuntu "Unwanted side effect of umask and 'bzr push'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4800
<ubotu> New bug: #196972 in partman-target (main) "clear_partitions should have some kind of confirmation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196972
<ubotu> New bug: #196973 in ubuntu "power button of dell latitude d520 doesn't suspend the notebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196973
<ubotu> New bug: #196974 in openoffice.org (main) "When I insert and audio file in oo writer, it doesn't play but I can play it in oo presentation , oo drawing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196974
<ubotu> New bug: #196976 in ubuntu "Game: Spring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196976
<ubotu> New bug: #194823 in language-pack-pt (main) "System says that pt_BR idiom doesn't exist after logon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194823
<ubotu> New bug: #194919 in openal (main) "libopenal needs replacement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194919
<ubotu> New bug: #196977 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196977
<ubotu> New bug: #145711 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with AccessDeniedError in transfer()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145711
<ubotu> New bug: #196985 in ubufox (main) "use new mozilla-devscripts xpi.mk for packaging" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196985
<ubotu> New bug: #196986 in zsh-lovers (universe) "zsh-lovers install error on vim syntax file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196986
<dawonn> hello
<dawonn> I'm looking to get my feet wet in helping with bugs
<dawonn> anyone available for a bit of mentorship? I'm wondering what to do on certain bugs...
<seb128> hey dawonn
<seb128> dawonn: sure, just ask
<dawonn> for example: 57246
<seb128> bug #57246
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57246 in sane-backends "CanoScan LiDe 60 scanner buttons not recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57246
<dawonn> its basicly a feature / support request
<dawonn> so what shoudl be done with it?
<seb128> confirmed and set to wishlist
<dawonn> how do I set to wishlist?
<seb128> click on the arrows in the table
<dawonn> *nods*
<seb128> on new or undecided works
<seb128> or assigned to
<ubotu> New bug: #148977 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _resyncResolution() (dup-of: 126048)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148977
<ubotu> New bug: #196987 in update-manager (main) "KDE Distribution Upgrade Error!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196987
<dawonn> ok, well I was searching for 'new' bugs to work with, what would be the best way for me to go about sorting bugs?
<dawonn> If I should just leave the 57246 bug alone that is.
<ubotu> New bug: #196991 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-smb uses >1GB memory after file copy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196991
<seb128> dawonn: why should you let it alone? confirming it if somebody else get the bug and marking wishlist is triaging
<seb128> dawonn: have you read the urls in the topic? they have explanations and list of bugs you can use
<dawonn> I dont seem to ahve permission to set it to wishlist though, so I was wondering if just confirmed was the right thing to do or not.
<techno_freak> dawonn, confirm it if you feel it needs to be with a comment, someone will change it to wishlist
<seb128> yes you can confirm it
<dawonn> ok, I think i understand the flow of things, Thanks!
<techno_freak> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196994 in ubuntu "failed to update dbus - 404" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196994
<techno_freak> i find the New bug to be quite outdated when it reports ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #196999 in hyphen (universe) "package "openoffice.org-hyphenation"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196999
<ubotu> New bug: #197001 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-obexftp crashed with SIGSEGV in _dbus_message_new_from_gerror()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197001
<ubotu> New bug: #196996 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196996
<ubotu> New bug: #197004 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_folder_get_message()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197004
<ubotu> New bug: #197005 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound after using suspend to ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197005
<ubotu> New bug: #197006 in linux-meta (main) "NFS over Unionfs prevents updating existing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197006
<ubotu> New bug: #197008 in grub (main) "booting broblem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197008
<ubotu> New bug: #197009 in totem (main) "It appears a message like "GStreamer found a general error flow" when I'm trying play videos in .rmvb format. Formerly it was ok!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197009
<ubotu> New bug: #197010 in gtkmm (universe) "Printing functionality in Gutsy (gtkmm 2.12.0) is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197010
<nosrednaekim> hello, what do I do if someone assigned the bug to the wrong package?
<nosrednaekim> for instance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/196065
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196065 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Cannot start Kubuntu or Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<nosrednaekim> never mind... looks like someone already re-assigned it
<ubotu> New bug: #197013 in sound-juicer (main) "Opening Preferences in Sound juicer closes the application(8.04 Alpha5) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197013
<ubotu> New bug: #197014 in update-manager (main) "Adept Update crashes Kubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197014
<ubotu> New bug: #197015 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] English strings about inconsistent package states wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197015
<ubotu> New bug: #197012 in thunderbird (main) "sending, replying, forwarding not possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197012
<ubotu> New bug: #197020 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 7.10 -> 8.04 UpdateManager dpkg problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197020
<ubotu> New bug: #197022 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Embedded terminal does not display characters near cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197022
<ubotu> New bug: #194874 in ubiquity (main) "crash" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194874
<ubotu> New bug: #197024 in cheese (main) "Dutch Translation error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197024
<ubotu> New bug: #197025 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany fails to load ssl enabled sites with self signed certificates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197025
<ubotu> New bug: #194410 in cheese (main) "[suggest] mirror the image vertically" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194410
<ubotu> New bug: #197026 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not show events from web calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197026
<ubotu> New bug: #197028 in gedit-plugins (main) "[wish] make gedit save files as windows-readable text files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197028
<bdmurray> pedro_: how did you make the score board?
<ubotu> New bug: #197030 in firefox (universe) "text display incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197030
<ubotu> New bug: #197032 in ubuntu "install always destroys root partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197032
<ubotu> New bug: #197033 in starplot (universe) "Merge starplot 0.95.4-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197033
<ubotu> New bug: #197034 in italc (universe) "main inclusion request for italc 1.0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197034
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra_cmpc> bee
<bddebian> w00t.. :)
<Iulian> Heya!
<bddebian> Hello Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #197035 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes after a smb folder is mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197035
<ubotu> New bug: #197036 in torrentflux (universe) "Search Settings -> Update Settings fails when search filter is blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197036
<pedro_> bdmurray: ah I've just played a while with awk
<bdmurray> yeah, tha's what I had done too
<bdmurray> I'd be interested to see what you came up with though
<pedro_> sure, let me search my bash history
<ubotu> New bug: #197040 in linux (main) "reversed logic for bbuild check leads to -j1 default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197040
<ubotu> New bug: #197038 in totem (main) "totem can't leave fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197038
<ubotu> New bug: #197039 in ubuntu "program crashed when tying to play *.avi file none to be ok in windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197039
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, i'm looking at bug 197037,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197037 in bughelper "bug statuses are case sensitive" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197037
<thekorn> currently all string options are case sensitive,
<thekorn> bdmurray, do you thing we should change all of them, or just importance7status
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm not certain about all of them because of launchpad.  Can you have tags like 'foo' and 'Foo'?  Projects too?
<thekorn> bdmurray, projects are just lowercase
<thekorn> and tags are also lowercase
<bdmurray> okay, then doing everything sounds good
<bdmurray> it'll help with reporter and lastcomment user too
<thekorn> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #188317 in gnash "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::ActionExec::ActionExec()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188317
<ubotu> New bug: #197044 in gnustep-gui (universe) "Merge gnustep-gui 0.12.0-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197044
<ubotu> New bug: #197046 in gqview (universe) "gqview: rename does not show whole name input field allways" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197046
<crimsun_> bdmurray: I'll work now on generating a test source package containing the sysfs fixes for hal from git
<crimsun_> bdmurray: will ping you when ready for testing
<ubotu> New bug: #197047 in texlive-base (main) "TeX broken in Hardy?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197047
<ubotu> New bug: #197048 in telepathy-idle "If nick is taken telepathy-idle fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197048
<ubotu> New bug: #197056 in kcemirror (universe) "Merge kcemirror 0.1.5-1.1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197056
<ubotu> New bug: #197057 in ubuntu "cannot boot 2.6.22-14 with Athlon 64, hangs/stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197057
<ubotu> New bug: #197053 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx None failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197053
<ubotu> New bug: #197059 in lufs (universe) "Merge lufs 0.9.7-8.2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197059
<ubotu> New bug: #197058 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-splashscreen-manager does not save non-active splash screens" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197058
<ubotu> New bug: #197062 in apturl (main) "apturl crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197062
<ubotu> New bug: #196327 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196327
<dthomasdigital> Hi, a real noob here. I was looking at the untriaged bug list. Lots of bugs that look like there being worked on but still listed as new.
<dthomasdigital> What is the protocol for those?
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: being worked on how?  do you have an example?
<dthomasdigital> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/+bug/50771 lots of comments but still listed as New
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50771 in kdegraphics "Malayalam text is cut off at the top and right hand side" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: with that bug report it would be good to see if it is an issue with Hardy
<dthomasdigital> My question is if I make changes to that report such as removing from new status would I be stepping peoples toes?
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: what status would you change it to?  the bug report is about kpdf, after Chris's changes, and it has not been verified with the current version of kpdf
<dthomasdigital> True, but is it a new untriaged bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #197065 in ubuntu "E:Type '--10:21:13--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197065
<ubotu> New bug: #197067 in gedit (main) "gedit does not allow overtyping of file name during save as" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197067
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: Well, we could set it to Incomplete and ask someone to see if it is an issue with the Hardy version of kpdf
<ubotu> New bug: #194787 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer: audio skips when goom visualization is on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194787
<ubotu> New bug: #197063 in swaml (universe) "Please sync swaml 0.0.5-2.1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197063
<bdmurray> But I think it is still unconfirmed with the latest version
<dthomasdigital> Well I'm just trying to understand things, becuase when you go look at a new bug and see all this stuff being done it's not new, or am I missing something.
<bdmurray> Generally speaking a bug report can be confirmed if it has been recreated by you or someone else (which this was 1.5 years ago) or if all the required debugging information has been gathered
<bdmurray> But because this bug report is old I would hesitate confirming it without checking the latest or a later version of kpdf
<ubotu> New bug: #197068 in mplayer (multiverse) "No stream found to handle url dvd://1 in 8.04 Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197068
<dthomasdigital> gotcha
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: incidentally, I've tested kpdf, albeit in Gnome, and it looks fine to me
<dthomasdigital> me too
<dthomasdigital> in gnome
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: which version of kpdf did you use?
<dthomasdigital> version 0.5.8
<bdmurray> sorry, 'dpkg -l' is more informative about version numbers
<bdmurray> so 'dpkg -l kpdf'
<mr_pouit>  /w 12
<mr_pouit> grrr
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: with both of us not having the issue though we could probably mark it fix released
<dthomasdigital> So I guess there are allot of these out there?
<bdmurray> What do you mean by these?
<dthomasdigital> older bugs they may or may not be fixed, or bugs that are  in limbo?
<bdmurray> Yeah, I'm certain
<bdmurray> I think the most efficient way would be to find groups of bugs
<dthomasdigital> well I'm willing to learn, I'll check back soon I have to go, thanks for the help.
<bdmurray> dthomasdigital: no problem. feel free to come here with any questions you have.
<ubotu> New bug: #197071 in qt4-x11 "qt4 can't connect to postgresql 8.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197071
<ubotu> New bug: #197072 in ubuntu "ALSA 1.0.16 breaks a lot of programs (KDM too)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197072
<ubotu> New bug: #194244 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_source_group_to_xml" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194244
<ubotu> New bug: #197074 in firefox (universe) "The automatic spell checker underlines every word as misspelled even though I have an english dictonary installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197074
<ubotu> New bug: #197075 in exaile (universe) "exaile --get-artist does not work with special characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197075
<ubotu> New bug: #196536 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-gphoto2 crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196536
<ubotu> New bug: #196704 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-cdda crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196704
<stgraber> lots of gvfs crash it seems
<ubotu> New bug: #197076 in ubuntu ""man gvcolor" shows error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197076
<ubotu> New bug: #197077 in openldap2.2 "6.06 LTS: CVE-2007-6698, CVE-2008-0658" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197077
<ubotu> New bug: #197078 in gnome-art (universe) "candidate for version 0.2-8ubuntu2" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197078
<ubotu> New bug: #197079 in rhythmbox (main) "it does't play mp3" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197079
<ubotu> New bug: #197084 in ubuntu "Java Swing components aren't shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197084
<ubotu> New bug: #197085 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome world clock shows wrong time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197085
<crimsun_> bdmurray: http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/hal/
<ubotu> New bug: #197086 in nexuiz (universe) "Nexuiz 2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197086
<ubotu> New bug: #197087 in emerald (universe) "Using emerald decorator should disable appearance manager "window border" tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197087
<crimsun_> (away until Sunday)
<bdmurray> crimsun_: great thanks
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #197089 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "ivtv oops" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197089
<ubotu> New bug: #197090 in hal (main) "[hardy] hal does not update status for my laptop's battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197090
<ubotu> New bug: #194563 in transmission "Setting max download rate to 0 stop uploading on transmission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194563
<ubotu> New bug: #194491 in oem-config (main) "zoommap not defined" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194491
<bdmurray> bigon: your membership in the team is actually redundant. since you are an ubuntu developer you have the same permissions.
<ubotu> New bug: #197101 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m power history is wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197101
<ubotu> New bug: #197100 in gnome-games (main) "Mahjongg won't leave full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197100
<ubotu> New bug: #197103 in nautilus (main) "Installing script in Nautilus should add them automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197103
<ubotu> New bug: #197105 in ubuntu "[hardy] kaffeine doesn't install codecs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197105
<ubotu> New bug: #197108 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Hibernates instantly when back from a out-of-battery hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197108
<ubotu> New bug: #197110 in gedit (main) "New newlines are not displayed when the viewable page is full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197110
<ubotu> New bug: #197114 in xubuntu-default-settings (universe) "Firefox icon in panel missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197114
<ubotu> New bug: #197115 in hyphen (universe) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197115
<ubotu> New bug: #197112 in ubuntu "Applications must not steal focus EVER." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197112
<ubotu> New bug: #161917 in gnome-system-monitor "some updates failed after clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161917
<ubotu> New bug: #197111 in kdegraphics (main) "wishlist: kpdf needs option to view facing pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197111
<ubotu> New bug: #197116 in ubuntu "Screen garbage with Intel 830 (Install CD)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197116
<ubotu> New bug: #197119 in evolution (main) "evolution message filters: only first action is performed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197119
<ubotu> New bug: #197120 in gstreamer0.10 "build dependency on obsolete PyXML / python-xml" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197120
<ubotu> New bug: #197121 in ubuntu "touchpad buttons almost automatically double-clicks, can't click " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197121
<ubotu> New bug: #197122 in ubuntu "updates & upgrades yield "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" by wrecking root(0,0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197122
<ubotu> New bug: #197123 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus samba long connect time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197123
<ubotu> New bug: #197128 in ubuntu "FDD not working in Hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197128
<ubotu> New bug: #197130 in linux-meta (main) "[hardy] Black X screen and system halt after installing linux-rt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197130
<ubotu> New bug: #197131 in ubuntu "Using gksu with Alt-F2 laucher displays wrong icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197131
<ubotu> New bug: #197132 in corewars (universe) "Corewars should recommend nedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197132
<ubotu> New bug: #197133 in ffmpeg (main) "ffmpeg lacks ac3 support?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197133
<ubotu> New bug: #197134 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for gnome-lirc-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197134
<ubotu> New bug: #197135 in ubuntu "Desktop effects causes log out with Radeon Xpress200M" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197135
<ubotu> New bug: #197137 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] nextens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197137
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-01
<ubotu> New bug: #197138 in edubuntu-docs (main) "Two strings in Hardy Edubuntu Handbook still refer to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197138
<ubotu> New bug: #197139 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197139
<ubotu> New bug: #197141 in nautilus (main) "crash after moving file to trash (dup-of: 196096)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197141
<ubotu> New bug: #197142 in gnome-user-share (universe) "Please sponsor gnome-user-share 0.22 into hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197142
<ubotu> New bug: #197143 in ubuntu "Improve System Log Viewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197143
<ubotu> New bug: #197145 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto not compatible with bluetooth-sendto" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197145
<ubotu> New bug: #197147 in ubuntu "No gnome desktop after password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197147
<ubotu> New bug: #197149 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashes if files are moved and recreated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197149
<ubotu> New bug: #197150 in ubuntu "trackerd abort on some file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197150
<ubotu> New bug: #197151 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Systemsettings does not load Monitor & Display module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197151
<ubotu> New bug: #196790 in mythbuntu "User Interface Preferences do not change gadgets much" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196790
<ubotu> New bug: #197153 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197153
<ubotu> New bug: #197154 in ubuntu "Update manager can't download updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197154
<ubotu> New bug: #197156 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "DNS problems when running PPTP VPN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197156
<ubotu> New bug: #197158 in xorg (main) "should not have to manually do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197158
<ubotu> New bug: #197159 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] Kubunu user management doesn't work out of the box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197159
<ubotu> New bug: #197161 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Hardy] Macbook trackpad not detected as trackpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197161
<ubotu> New bug: #197163 in xorg (main) "mathematica 6.0.1 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197163
<ubotu> New bug: #197166 in linux (main) "[hardy] kernel should have usb persist mode built in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197166
<ubotu> New bug: #197167 in e2fsprogs (main) "Please sync e2fsprogs e2fsprogs 1.40.7-1 with Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197167
<ubotu> New bug: #197169 in firefox (universe) "selecting text does not highlight in URL addres bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197169
<ubotu> New bug: #197170 in mlocate (main) "cron daily runs updatedb twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197170
<ubotu> New bug: #197173 in linux (main) "Lite-on ata exception preventing automount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197173
<ubotu> New bug: #197172 in linux (main) "[Hardy][Kernel Audio] IDT 92HD71B8X works in linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic but is broken in linux-image-2.6.24-10-generic." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197172
<ubotu> New bug: #197176 in dvgrab (universe) "dvgrab crashes with "stack smashing detected"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197176
<ubotu> New bug: #197177 in ubuntu "Wireless stops working after sleep (wubi-hardy-alpha5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197177
<ubotu> New bug: #197178 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in XChangeProperty()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197178
<ubotu> New bug: #197181 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox 3 fails to properly render http://acid3.acidtests.org/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197181
<ubotu> New bug: #197183 in ubuntu "[Regression] Filename completion does not work with Verbatim Store'n'Go flash drive." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197183
<ubotu> New bug: #197184 in gbrainy (universe) "gbrainy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197184
<ubotu> New bug: #197186 in pidgin (main) "new upstream version released 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197186
<ubotu> New bug: #197187 in ubuntu "The "Ubuntu" loading/ shutting off screen doesnt appear anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197187
<ubotu> New bug: #197162 in update-manager "update-manager upgrade failure from 7.10 to 8.04 Alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197162
<james_w> where should "nvidia breaks usplash" bugs be assigned to? (for Bug #197187)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197187 in usplash "The "Ubuntu" loading/ shutting off screen doesnt appear anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197187
<james_w> ah, someone's done it.
<james_w> Doesn't show up in the activity log though, that's a shame.
<james_w> thanks bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #197188 in evince (main) "EVINCE, KPDF, ePDFviewer, and KGhostView cannot display any Japanese characters in PDF documents, when XPDF (with the xpdf-japanese plugin) can do it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197188
<jcastro> bdmurray: fyi when you announce hug days for specific upstreams I usually go out and invite the upstream guys to participate
<jcastro> just letting you know that I do that automagically
<ubotu> New bug: #197189 in ubuntu "unrar not installed by default" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197189
<ubotu> New bug: #197190 in ubuntu "Mapped network drive opens Home folder from Places" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197190
<Iulian> G'morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #194578 in ubuntu "system sounds not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194578
<ubotu> New bug: #197198 in totem (main) "Totem crashes when trying to play anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197198
<ubotu> New bug: #197199 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager -d fails, without configuring packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197199
<ubotu> New bug: #197200 in kde-hal-device-manager (main) "doogie974" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197200
<techno_freak> is #197190 bug to be on nautilus?
<ubotu> New bug: #197201 in kde-systemsettings (main) "system language selection/language installation broken in Japanese env." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197201
<techno_freak> Iulian, ping
 * techno_freak wonders what is Ubuntu Ultima and whether its bugs can also be reported as Ubuntu bugs @ launchpad
<tuxmaniac> techno_freak, bug report?
<techno_freak> tuxmaniac, bug #197199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197199 in update-manager "upgrade-manager -d fails, without configuring packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197199
<ubotu> New bug: #197205 in gvfs (main) "introducing a Nikon D80 freezes Gnome-Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197205
<ubotu> New bug: #197192 in mythbuntu "8.04-alpha2 installs bad mail config" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197192
<ubotu> New bug: #197206 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-man consumes 300 MB memory....and increasing to bring down system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197206
<ubotu> New bug: #185646 in mythbuntu "/var/log/mythtv not created in Frontend only install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185646
<ubotu> New bug: #197207 in totem (main) "playing .mov, voice too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197207
<ubotu> New bug: #197210 in totem (main) "no voice: playing .mov apple macbook air promo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197210
<ubotu> New bug: #197212 in ubuntu "hidden files mess in the file chooser displaying the location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197212
<ubotu> New bug: #197215 in apt (main) "[HARDY] language-support-writing-en broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197215
<ubotu> New bug: #197214 in ubuntu "Installation menu bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197214
<ubotu> New bug: #197216 in pycaml (universe) "[hardy] Package pycaml has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197216
<ubotu> New bug: #197219 in python2.5 (main) "/usr/local/lib/python/sitecustomize.py broken due to overriding sitecustomize in /etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197219
<ubotu> New bug: #194425 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE 4] Konquerors cookie system dies" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194425
<ubotu> New bug: #197222 in network-manager (main) "[8.04] wired and wireless networks are both selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197222
<ubotu> New bug: #197226 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "ktorrent-kde4 IP filter not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197226
<ubotu> New bug: #197227 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197227
<ubotu> New bug: #197228 in usplash (main) "[hardy] Slow boot up when splash screen enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197228
<ubotu> New bug: #197230 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 alpha 5 won't boot in qemu 0.9.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197230
<ubotu> New bug: #197232 in gnome-panel (main) "i use amule adunanza 3.11 b that crash often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197232
<ubotu> New bug: #197233 in epiphany-browser (main) "reload/refresh do not reresolve the IP-address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197233
<ubotu> New bug: #197231 in myspell-lv (main) "Please sync myspell-lv 0.7.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197231
<ubotu> New bug: #197235 in netbeans (universe) "Couldn't start netbeans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197235
<ubotu> New bug: #197236 in evince (main) "evince fails to print attached PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197236
<ubotu> New bug: #197238 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Gutsy] displayconfig-gtk in BulletProof X - unreadable on 1440x900 laptop screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197238
<ubotu> New bug: #154490 in ubuntu "Vista crashes Linux filesystem when hibernating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154490
<ubotu> New bug: #197234 in wine (universe) "Notepad .desktop file does not include "Wine" category" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197234
<ubotu> New bug: #197240 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.4.0 Should be included in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197240
<ubotu> New bug: #197241 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197241
<afflux> morning. apport is doing weird things these days. I just reported the crasher bug 197246, but it isn't marked as private, apport isn't subscribed and it's not marked as need-i386-retrace
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197246 in gdecrypt "main.py crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_destroy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197246
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, could someone take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/195953 and maybe set priority?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195953 in wacom-tools "Tablet input resolution tied to display resolution" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that bug destroys any productive use of tablet pcs under hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it was a slow but constant progress from pre-feisty to now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> while the LTS is going to be shipped with broken tablet support for that bug, which really requires X developers attention to be solved
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and note there is a solution in GIT code of linuxwacom
<Iulian> Le-Chuck_ITA: Done - thank you for letting us know.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #197246 in gdecrypt (universe) "main.py crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_destroy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197246
<afflux> nevermind my apport problem. looks like I just broke my package
<ubotu> New bug: #197252 in linux-meta (main) "Phenom kernel 2.6.24-8-server BUG: soft lockup  - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197252
<ubotu> New bug: #197253 in hal (main) "gnome-power-manager does not handle backlight properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197253
<ubotu> New bug: #197254 in pidgin (main) "pidgin often freezes for long seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197254
<ubotu> New bug: #197255 in synaptic (main) "Prevent shutdown/logout when package manager / update manager is working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197255
<ubotu> New bug: #197256 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with TypeError in show_message()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197256
<ubotu> New bug: #197257 in gnomeradio "gnomeradio crashes when adding new station in preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197257
<ubotu> New bug: #194841 in ubuntu "hardy alpha 4&5 hangs during boot with message b43-phy0 Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194841
<ubotu> New bug: #197261 in xaos (main) "please merge xaos 3.2-7 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197261
<ubotu> New bug: #197260 in ubuntu "Language choice menu extends to far down screen on Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197260
<dereck> Sorting bugs, I am wondering what to do with bug 196843, The user basically has a wireless card unsupported out of the box. I'm thinking of converting it to a question. Please advise.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196843 in ubuntu "Sony Vaio VGN-NR220E wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196843
<ubotu> New bug: #197262 in firefox (universe) "java does not work on noaa site,went to java site it says java is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197262
<dereck> *pats the bot* what a useful little bot you are... :D
<Kirrus> dereck, is there an easy way to get the wireless card working? If yes, turn it into a question.. if no, its a bug :)
<dereck> kirrus, 10-4 What package should it be associated with in the latter case?
<ubotu> New bug: #197264 in ubuntu "can't enable desktop effects hardy live AMD64 CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197264
<ubotu> New bug: #197265 in ldtp (universe) "Merge ldtp 0.9.2-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197265
<james_w> jcastro: that's a great idea. Do any of them participate?
<ubotu> New bug: #197267 in ubuntu "getting "ACPI Invalid PBLK Length 5" -   message on Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197267
<james_w> dereck: is there a driver for it?
<dereck> If there is, I'm certainly not finding it easily
<ubotu> New bug: #197272 in ubuntu "copy and paste function does not seem to work correctly in Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197272
<ubotu> New bug: #197273 in ubuntu "Black screen during "install kubuntu" boot in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197273
<ubotu> New bug: #197274 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade to hardy complains because /tmp is noexec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197274
<ubotu> New bug: #197275 in ubuntu "no "file system" listed in Search for Files function on Hardy Alpha 5 Alternate 32 Bit version CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197275
<ubotu> New bug: #197276 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes during upgrade from clean "Gusty" on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197276
<ubotu> New bug: #197277 in ubuntu "Window Manager Settings and Window Manager Tweaks no longer shown in Xubuntu Settings menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197277
<ubotu> New bug: #197278 in gnumail (universe) "gnumail crashes on preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197278
<ubotu> New bug: #194844 in ufw (main) "[Hardy] ufw doesn't start in a networked environment (dup-of: 192123)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194844
<dereck> I have come to the conclusion that there is no driver available yet, there is a similar ticket in the MadWifi bug system as well. What project should a hardware support request be set to? Linux Kernel?
<ubotu> New bug: #197279 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197279
<james_w> dereck: I guess, but I don't think it will see much activity.
<james_w> The other alternative is to help him set up ndiswrapper.
<dereck> *nods*
<james_w> I've got Bug #197279
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197279 in gnome-settings-daemon "BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197279
<ubotu> New bug: #197280 in firefox (universe) "wishlist: update-alternatives support for /usr/bin/firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197280
<ubotu> New bug: #197281 in meta-gnustep (universe) "gnustep applications not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197281
<ubotu> New bug: #197282 in thttpd (universe) "Conflict with apache2-utils for file "/usr/share/man/man1/htpasswd.1.gz"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197282
<ubotu> New bug: #197285 in ufw (main) "ufw dont load at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197285
<ubotu> New bug: #196885 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196885
<ubotu> New bug: #197050 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with RuntimeError in _load() (dup-of: 195270)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197050
<ubotu> New bug: #197258 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197258
<ubotu> New bug: #197052 in jockey (main) "jockey-kde crashed with AttributeError in ui_main_loop() (dup-of: 193985)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197052
<ubotu> New bug: #197237 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>() - another program had the apt lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197237
<ubotu> New bug: #197287 in galeon (universe) "[Hardy] Galeon gives critical assertion errors on the CLI. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197287
<ubotu> New bug: #197288 in metacity (main) "[hardy]new windows are put in background then some window has always on top set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197288
<ubotu> New bug: #197290 in evolution (main) "2 gb max inbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197290
<ubotu> New bug: #197292 in firefox (universe) "Firefox crashes when using citrix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197292
<ubotu> New bug: #197293 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "[hardy] After fix of bug #180364 related to pkg-create-dbgsym, several bytecode OCaml packages should be recompiled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197293
<ubotu> New bug: #196937 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref() (dup-of: 196712)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196937
<ubotu> New bug: #197294 in kino (main) "Kino 1.3.0 Should be included in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197294
<ubotu> New bug: #197299 in ubuntu "[hardy] link open problem hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197299
<ubotu> New bug: #197220 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 196958)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197220
<ubotu> New bug: #197297 in gnome-do (universe) "Doesn't pick up pictures from evolution contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197297
<ubotu> New bug: #197298 in aptitude "regeneration initrd images error breaks system upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197298
<ubotu> New bug: #197300 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Hardy]New gnome-display-properties cannot apply changes on nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197300
<ubotu> New bug: #197296 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197296
<ubotu> New bug: #197221 in compiz (main) "screen goes white on starting the desktop session (dup-of: 145360)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197221
<ubotu> New bug: #197302 in usplash (main) "[hardy] routine check sda1 at booting causes instant reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197302
<ubotu> New bug: #197303 in zope-cachefu (universe) "Please sync zope-cachefu 1.1.1 from Debian unstable/testing - lots of bug fixes + new features" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197303
<ubotu> New bug: #197305 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager install failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197305
<ubotu> New bug: #197306 in libexif (main) "Duplicated sentence in libexif-12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197306
<ubotu> New bug: #197311 in util-linux (main) "In order to support ext4, util-linux must use blkid (and not vol_id)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197311
<ubotu> New bug: #197314 in firefox (universe) "Strange rendering of table background in TD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197314
<ubotu> New bug: #197073 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 183421)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197073
<ubotu> New bug: #197054 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197054
<ubotu> New bug: #197316 in totem (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 Wireless conection C300RC vs Xavi 7868" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197316
<ubotu> New bug: #197315 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 188562)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197315
<ubotu> New bug: #197317 in nautilus "Please support mounting iso images via the context menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197317
<ubotu> New bug: #197319 in qemu (universe) "qemu raw image corrupt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197319
<ubotu> New bug: #197096 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV dealing with the gnome bars (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197096
<ubotu> New bug: #197082 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197082
<ubotu> New bug: #197322 in ufw (main) "ufw should be able to add rules rejecting traffic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197322
<ubotu> New bug: #197320 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Can be opened more than once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197320
<ubotu> New bug: #197321 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone (qtwengophone) crash when start a call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197321
<ubotu> New bug: #197326 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java plugin installs into wrong directory for firefox3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197326
<ubotu> New bug: #197160 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197160
<ubotu> New bug: #197327 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 (main) "linux-backports-modules-hardy:   Depends: linux-backports-modules-generic (=2.6.24.10.8) but 2.6.24.8.8 is to be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197327
<ubotu> New bug: #197329 in gnome-applets (main) "Weather details do not match in World Clock applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197329
<ubotu> New bug: #197330 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare() (dup-of: 197160)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197330
<ubotu> New bug: #197333 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197333
<ubotu> New bug: #197331 in f-spot (main) "Could not lock the device while connecting to camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197331
<ubotu> New bug: #197332 in amule (universe) "[hardy] aMule SVN warning on first run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197332
<ubotu> New bug: #197334 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk does not register with remote servers at boot but does on restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197334
<ubotu> New bug: #197335 in ubuntu "cant download or install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197335
<ubotu> New bug: #194484 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy] User Management error in Systemsettings (dup-of: 179668)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194484
<ubotu> New bug: #197343 in openoffice.org (main) "Copying chart from Calc to Writer is wrong if data comes from rows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197343
<ubotu> New bug: #197339 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "No detection of my S-Video output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197339
<ubotu> New bug: #197340 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 178174)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197340
<ubotu> New bug: #197342 in gedit (main) "Menu items unavailable if file has changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197342
<ubotu> New bug: #197344 in ubuntu "[HARDY] Wireless Ethernet (ath0) not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197344
<ubotu> New bug: #197345 in ubuntu "resizing icons do not work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197345
<ubotu> New bug: #197337 in xorg (main) "[hardy][wish] vmmouse should be default driver on kvm/qemu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197337
<ubotu> New bug: #197338 in update-manager (main) "update-manager-all.deb broken (hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197338
<ubotu> New bug: #197346 in ubuntu "smbfs umount hangs during shutdown because NetworkManager network connection is gone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197346
<ubotu> New bug: #197347 in ubuntu "XOrg with OpenChrome at Hardy Alpha 5 consumes 100 % CPU on Pentium4 HT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197347
<ubotu> New bug: #197348 in fail2ban (universe) "Please sync fail2ban 0.8.1-5 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197348
<ubotu> New bug: #197349 in ubuntu "nautilus: can't resize icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197349
<pochu> hello jwendell :)
<jwendell> pochu, hi
<pochu> jwendell: I've received a similar bug to bug 188845 in Debian
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188845 in vinagre "max size for password dialog is 8" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188845
<pochu> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=467566
<ubotu> Debian bug 467566 in vinagre "Vinagre do not accept password longer than 8 charater" [Normal,Open]
<jwendell> pochu, vnc protocol limits it to 8 chars
<pochu> jwendell: perhaps vinagre shouldn't limit it, since it's not in vinagre where you create it?
<jwendell> pochu, why should I allow more than 8 chars if gtk-vnc gets only 8 chars?
<pochu> hmm, good point :)
<jwendell> pochu, if gtk-vnc send more than 8 chars, it's not being rfb compatible
<pochu> jwendell: then I should ask these users where did they set the passwords longer than 8 chars and forward the bug there ;)
<jwendell> pochu, indeed
<pochu> I'll close the bug as invalid, thank you :)
<jwendell> pochu, thank you too :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #197351 in ubuntu "No listing for sound file in Evolution Mail Preferences on Hardy Alpha 5 Alternate 32 Bit CD version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197351
<ubotu> New bug: #197352 in ubuntu "Applications unable to access "Filesystem"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197352
<ubotu> New bug: #197355 in linux (main) "BCM4311 rev02 doesn't work with b43 / ssb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197355
<ubotu> New bug: #197174 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197174
<ubotu> New bug: #197357 in ubuntu "background zoom center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197357
<ubotu> New bug: #197358 in cccd (universe) "patch for use of gtk2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197358
<ubotu> New bug: #194379 in gnash (universe) "enable xulrunner 1.9/firefox 3.0" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194379
<ubotu> New bug: #197360 in adept (main) "adept_notifier appears as window when changing to compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197360
<ubotu> New bug: #197361 in gnome-control-center (main) "Can be opened more than once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197361
<ubotu> New bug: #197363 in lwm (universe) "Please sync lwm 1.2.1-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197363
<ubotu> New bug: #197364 in ubuntu "Tracker Prefs don't close (hardy alpha 5 wubi installed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197364
<ubotu> New bug: #197365 in lyx (universe) "LyX 1.5.4 should be included in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197365
<ubotu> New bug: #197367 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "Tuxguitar should be in Audio/Video category" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197367
<ubotu> New bug: #197369 in ubuntu "Partitions does not always appear on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197369
<ubotu> New bug: #197374 in update-manager "update-manager -d generates error while updating Gutys to 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197374
<ubotu> New bug: #197377 in yakuake-kde4 (universe) "Hardy yakuake-kde4 post feature freeze bug update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197377
<ubotu> New bug: #197378 in firefox-3.0 (main) "web page displayed wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197378
<ubotu> New bug: #197368 in linux (main) "sound subsystem fails after setting to usb headset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197368
<ubotu> New bug: #197371 in banshee (universe) "Banshee Crashes Attempting to Play Media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197371
<ubotu> New bug: #197372 in compiz (main) "window decorations visual bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197372
<ubotu> New bug: #197380 in hyphen (universe) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', che si trova anche nel pacchetto openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197380
<ubotu> New bug: #197366 in emacs-snapshot (universe) ""Invalid face slant: roman" when using XFT fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197366
<secretlondon> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #197382 in ubuntu "update for bug 192005" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197382
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<ubotu> New bug: #197381 in squeeze (universe) "squeeze crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197381
<ubotu> New bug: #197383 in mail-notification (universe) "[hardy] mail-notification regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197383
<secretlondon> yay the bug reporting applet thing worked :0
<secretlondon> 5-a-day thing
<ubotu> New bug: #197384 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in Perl_hv_fetch()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197384
<ubotu> New bug: #197385 in ubuntu "Monodevelop gtk incorrect code using custom signals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197385
<ubotu> New bug: #196335 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in prepare()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196335
<ubotu> New bug: #197386 in gimp (main) "GIMP 2.4.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197386
<james_w> secretlondon: you're too quick for me :-) (bug 197382)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197382 in ubuntu "update for bug 192005 (dup-of: 192005)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192005 in linux "No Sound in Hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192005
<secretlondon> james_w: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #194364 in ubuntu "Public_html not there by default" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194364
<ubotu> New bug: #197387 in ubuntu "frostwire fails to load hardy heron" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197387
<secretlondon> we don't have frostwire, it's a long standing needs packaging which is stymied by upstream who won't give the full source afaik
<ubotu> New bug: #197390 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet 2.14.2-0hostname1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197390
<ubotu> New bug: #197391 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet 2.14.2-0hostname1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197391
<ubotu> New bug: #197392 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.1.33 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197392
 * secretlondon is going through adding bugs to packages
<pochu> err
<pochu> packages to bugs? :)
<pochu> oh, moving bugs to a package? :D
<secretlondon> :)
<secretlondon> yes that does look dodgy written like that ;)
<pochu> I'm not a native speaker so... :)
<secretlondon> yes I'm moving bugs on Ubuntu to bugs on $package
<secretlondon> it looks dodgy as a native speaker!
<pochu> heh
<secretlondon> I knew what I meant though!
<pochu> I hope you do if you are touching bugs ;)
<secretlondon> ;)
<pochu> this "by number of duplicates" option to sort bugs looks useful :)
<secretlondon> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #197394 in ubuntu "No audio in Hardy w/Intel ICH8, STAC9228" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197394
<ubotu> New bug: #197395 in initramfs-tools (main) "Initramfs fails after a Windows XP boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197395
<ubotu> New bug: #197396 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount password dialog does not display partition information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197396
<ubotu> New bug: #194856 in mythbuntu "selecting CHANEL# doesn't work anymore (dup-of: 192476)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194856
<ubotu> New bug: #197403 in rhythmbox (main) "Seek in song hangs sound and gui for 1-4 seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197403
<ubotu> New bug: #197202 in mythtv "New Firewire Capture Card" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197202
<ubotu> New bug: #194767 in ipod-convenience "Path changed for the music library on firmware 1.1.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194767
<ubotu> New bug: #197404 in kubuntu-kde4-meta (universe) "Kubuntu-kde4 application integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197404
<ubotu> New bug: #197405 in listen (universe) "[hardy] Listen does not recognize multimedia keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197405
<ubotu> New bug: #197406 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197406
<ubotu> New bug: #197408 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197408
<ubotu> New bug: #197409 in ubuntu "I cannot log in to ubuntu forums" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197409
<ubotu> New bug: #197410 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Paste data from Firefox don't work after you close Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197410
 * secretlondon laughs at 197409
<ubotu> New bug: #197411 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197411
<jpatrick> secretlondon: *sigh*
 * secretlondon doesn't really do the forums to know where to send that too
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<secretlondon> yeah i know, but where exactly
<ubotu> New bug: #197354 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon doesn't work with xinerama (nvidia, amd64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197354
<ubotu> New bug: #197412 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery state reported by g-p-m is wrong, acpi -V gives correct results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197412
<ubotu> New bug: #197413 in apt-listchanges (main) "[Hardy] apt-listchanges doesn't recover cleanly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197413
<ubotu> New bug: #197415 in update-manager-core (main) "update-modules command is deprecated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197415
<ubotu> New bug: #197416 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197416
<ubotu> New bug: #197417 in emifreq-applet (universe) "emifreq-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197417
<ubotu> New bug: #197418 in mono (main) "package libgtkhtml2.0-cil 2.16.1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197418
<ubotu> New bug: #197419 in ubuntu "cannot get updates from manager or add and remove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197419
<ubotu> New bug: #197420 in dbus (main) "Dbus coredumps with 2.6.24-10-xen on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197420
<ubotu> New bug: #197421 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox UI for SSL certificate shows incomplete domain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197421
<ubotu> New bug: #197422 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197422
<ubotu> New bug: #197424 in quodlibet (universe) "[hardy] quodlibet moves files to ~/.Trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197424
 * secretlondon is looking at bug #196046
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196046 in linux "Kernel Panic not syncing ... unable to mount vfs on block 0:0." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196046
<ubotu> New bug: #197425 in streamtuner (universe) "Merge streamtuner 0.99.99-11 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197425
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/37517/  "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found "
<CarlFK> is that a problem?
<secretlondon> your own key should be ultimately trusted I think
<CarlFK> I go that when I ran do-release-upgrade -d
<CarlFK> should I report it?
<secretlondon> I suspect you want to set your own key to be ultimately trusted
<secretlondon> I'm a bit of a gpg n00b tho
<CarlFK> OK sounds like it is workiing as expected
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/37518/  "dependency problems prevent configuration of language-support-en:"
<CarlFK> bug?
<james_w> CarlFK: is there a message about language-support-writing-en further up?
<james_w> It could be something like a maintainer script falling over.
<ubotu> New bug: #197428 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81.2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197428
<CarlFK> du no.  my ssh window doesn't scroll back much further
<CarlFK> I am doing the same thing on a 2nd box, but I think I am having sudo problems: http://dpaste.com/37519/
<CarlFK> the first one was run right after I did sudo something, so I was still in the 'window' of not needing to enter it again
<secretlondon> CarlFK: this isn't actually a very good support channel, we're all working on bugs
<secretlondon> the answers tracker on launchpad maybe better
<CarlFK> k - trying to avoid entering duplicates from not knowing what to search for
<secretlondon> I personally don't have the time to help you as I'm doing 100 things at once
<secretlondon> including trying to work out what has broken tuxpaint in hardy..
<james_w> CarlFK: if you try "sudo aptitude install language-support-writing-en" in the first machine you may get a clue.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/37521/
<CarlFK> secretlondon: no prob.  just letting some idle CPUs do vanilla testing
<ubotu> New bug: #197432 in ubuntu "broken edit link in brainstorm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197432
<ubotu> New bug: #197434 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus bug after uninstall Evolution." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197434
<CarlFK> james_w:  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "language-support-writing-en"
<james_w> CarlFK: are you Carl Karsten?
<CarlFK> yes
<james_w> ok, just wondered if that was the case, as I was triaging another report of yours at once.
<james_w> CarlFK: and don't be worried about putting too much information in a report, it's better than too little.
<james_w> thanks for doing the testing and submitting the reports though, it is appreciated.
<CarlFK> you're welcome
<secretlondon> totally
<secretlondon> we appreciate it
<CarlFK> one fear I have is not getting the package right, and then the bug never makes it tothe people who care
<secretlondon> we can do that bit
<CarlFK> thats why I often start here, just to get that little tidbit
 * secretlondon has been allocating bugs to packages earlier
<james_w> CarlFK: that may be the problem then. If that package doesn't exist, then we need to work out whether language-support-en should be depending on it.
<CarlFK> so, what package to I report this against?
<secretlondon> language -support-en as a dependency prob?
<james_w> CarlFK: yeah, it's good to ask, but there is a point where it takes more attention to work it out, than for you to just report it and for someone to get to it later.
<james_w> secretlondon: yep, is it a known issue?
<CarlFK> that's what I noramly do
<secretlondon> no idea
<secretlondon> I know there is a prob with hypenation packages
<james_w> secretlondon: that's ok, I'll work it out.
<james_w> CarlFK: not quite ready to know which package yet. There are two probable causes:
<james_w> 1) the -writing-en package no longer exists, so -support-en should drop the dependency.
<james_w> 2) the -writing-en package hasn't made it to the archive yet, in which case we should just wait.
<secretlondon> or it could have failed somewhere and we need to work out why
<james_w> secretlondon: true, but aptitude install says no such package.
<secretlondon> ah!
<ubotu> New bug: #197436 in screenlets (universe) "TestScreenlet.py crashed with TypeError in __render_cell()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197436
<james_w> CarlFK: language-support-writing-en exists for me, have you done an apt-get update with hardy in your sources.list?
<CarlFK> no, but I just tired it on other box and looks like it worked
<ubotu> New bug: #197437 in desmume (universe) "desmume fails to start with GLXBadContext error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197437
<CarlFK> I am starting with gutsy-server, and somehow it has openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us and mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<secretlondon> there is a known prob with openoffice hyphenation packages as they have the same content as another package
<CarlFK> but why would that impact a -server install?  (or is it a handy place for translations or some languge thing that is part of -server
<secretlondon> it might be a dependency of your language pack
<secretlondon> which I accept is a bit broken for a server
<ubotu> New bug: #197439 in language-support-en (main) ""dependency problems prevent configuration of language-support-en"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197439
<ubotu> New bug: #197440 in ubuntu "no logout sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197440
<CarlFK>             os.execv("/usr/bin/sudo",["sudo"]+args)
<CarlFK> sudo sudo?
<james_w> CarlFK: IIRC you have to tell it the thing to execute, and then the full command line, including arg0, i.e. the program name.
<ubotu> New bug: #197443 in anjuta (universe) "can't create a new django project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197443
<james_w> CarlFK: you've hit a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hyphen/+bug/192310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed]
<CarlFK> good.  I'll stop worrying about that one, - thanks
<james_w> if you follow the chain up -support-en wont install because -writing-en won't install, which wont install as the hyphenation package won't install, as it overwrites a file in another package.
<ubotu> New bug: #197446 in gnome-panel (main) "Dynamic MMap ran out of room" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197446
<ubotu> New bug: #197447 in gaphor (universe) "Merge gaphor 0.12.5-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197447
<secretlondon> yep - that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #197449 in gnome-panel (main) "Volume controls disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197449
<ubotu> New bug: #197451 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice spreadsheet chart gradient color no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197451
<asomething> I've got a question about triaging timezone problem with the gnome panel clock. I've noticed lots of bugs for different timezones. If I forward upstream, should I forward them individually or try and lump a number of them together. Should I add them to an existing upstream bug about a specific timezone or create a new "meta" one? Suggestions?
<secretlondon> do you have an example?
<asomething> LP: Bug #197085  Bug #196385  Bug #196124 are just a few
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197085 in gnome-panel "Gnome world clock shows wrong time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196385 in gnome-panel "[hardy]clock preferances shows wrong timezone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196124 in gnome-panel "clock location timezone database is inaccurate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196124
<asomething> Bug #185190
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185190 in gnome-panel "City (Pittsburgh) Associated w/ Wrong Timezone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185190
<secretlondon> so probs with some underlying database?
<asomething> i could go on
<asomething> from 196124: I don't think the problem actually lies with the tzdata itself. That surely
<asomething> is where it gets the actual timezone information, but it does not seem to be
<asomething> where it gets the city database from. In my example above, Eugene does not
<asomething> appear anywhere in the tzdata information that I can see. However, using the
<asomething> "location" setup in the clock, there is another database of cities
<asomething> somewhere, including latitude and longitude information for the city. This
<asomething> information is (apparently) used to determine the timezone that the city is
<asomething> in. This is where this bug appears.
<secretlondon> yeah I just read
<secretlondon> I don't know - I suppose it is easier for them to merge bugs that to separate
<asomething> maybe a question for the bugsquad mailing list?
<secretlondon> probably actually a question for gnome
<secretlondon> how do they want them?
<asomething> true, but on our end do we mark them as dups in lp?
<secretlondon> no
<ubotu> New bug: #197456 in linux (main) "2.6.24-8 / 10 kernels start CDROM on Panasonic laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197456
<ubotu> New bug: #197457 in thunderbird (main) "iCal doesn't work with Lightning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197457
<ubotu> New bug: #197458 in openoffice.org (main) "open office only works in root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197458
<ubotu> New bug: #197452 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder does not start with usb mike" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197452
<ubotu> New bug: #197453 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197453
<ubotu> New bug: #197454 in ubuntu "can't logon using USB dongle with 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197454
<ubotu> New bug: #197459 in onboard (main) "onboard crashed with SIGSEGV in XkbGetNames()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197459
<secretlondon> apparently motu is rude in hindi
<ubotu> New bug: #197462 in firefox (universe) "firefox crash with user-agent switcher and www.tg4.ie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197462
<ubotu> New bug: #197470 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "[Hardy]setting up linux-ubuntu-modules fails with WARNING: /boot is ro mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197470
<ubotu> New bug: #197472 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus opens wrong window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197472
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-02
<ubotu> New bug: #197474 in adept (main) "i18n: The String "Forget Changes and Quit" does not show up in the po file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197474
<ubotu> New bug: #197476 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "akonadi  does not work with the apparmor rules introduced for /usr/sbin/mysqld on hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197476
<ubotu> New bug: #197478 in e16menuedit (universe) "ported from obsolete GTK1.2 to GTK2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197478
<ubotu> New bug: #197480 in linux (main) "[Hardy] 2.6.24-10 kernel fails to boot with Waiting for root filesystem..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197480
<ubotu> New bug: #197482 in openoffice.org2 "mergemail from calc crashes on last step " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197482
<CarlFK> bam!  I figured out the 'hung' thing
<CarlFK> Do you want to start the upgrade?  Continue [yN]  Details [d]d
<CarlFK> d and enter do not exit the loop
<ubotu> New bug: #197484 in ubuntu "[Hardy][regression]font smoothing/anti-aliasing doesn't work for KDE apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197484
<CarlFK> but no prompt again , so ti seems like it 'bussy'
<CarlFK> bugging...
<secretlondon> we have a bug in tuxpaint in hardy that is new, and can't be replicated upstream :(
<secretlondon> arrgh
<ubotu> New bug: #197485 in vlc (universe) "No sound in VLC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197485
<ubotu> New bug: #197489 in libwnck (main) "[Hardy] libwnck22 depends libcompizconfig0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197489
<ubotu> New bug: #197491 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade gets 'stuck'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197491
<ubotu> New bug: #197492 in update-manager-core (main) "daemon at port '9004'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197492
<ubotu> New bug: #197494 in sudo (main) "unresolvable hostname breaks system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197494
<ubotu> New bug: #197496 in nautilus (main) "Moving item to trash opens home folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197496
<ubotu> New bug: #194842 in console-setup (main) "[hardy alpha5] swiss keyboard layout configuration is wrong" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194842
<ubotu> New bug: #197499 in nfs-utils (main) "Exported filesystems do not allow spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197499
<ubotu> New bug: #197500 in ubuntu "lack a quit - menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197500
<ubotu> New bug: #197501 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed to upgrade to 0.87.10: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remove_byte_code' (dup-of: 196335)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197501
<ubotu> New bug: #197504 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird application closes when email editor frame closes **thunderbird updated early March 1 2008" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197504
<ubotu> New bug: #197507 in glotski (universe) "ported from obsolete GTK1.2 to GTK2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197507
<ubotu> New bug: #197514 in xorg (main) "VIA/S3G VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] display no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197514
<ubotu> New bug: #197518 in mozilla-thunderbird "[HARDY] Thunderbird Will Not Start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197518
<ubotu> New bug: #197521 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Some erros processing (sub-processes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197521
<ubotu> New bug: #197522 in ubuntu "desktop-7.10-amd64 Hangs on CD boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197522
<ubotu> New bug: #194748 in sane-backends (main) "HP Scanjet 2400 does not work with ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194748
<ubotu> New bug: #197527 in acpi-support (main) "asus a6u browser button does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197527
<ubotu> New bug: #197529 in ubuntu "compiz not loading, new hardy update today 3-1-08 - same issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197529
<ubotu> New bug: #197530 in nautilus (main) "Network in Places throws DBus error sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197530
<ubotu> New bug: #197513 in ubuntu "Boinc Manager Problem" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197513
<ubotu> New bug: #197533 in cacti (universe) "cacti 0.8.6j snmpwalk Fix" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197533
<ubotu> New bug: #197537 in evince (main) "Can't read PDF file with Japanese text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197537
<ubotu> New bug: #197538 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager 0.6.6 RC2 is now available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197538
<ubotu> New bug: #197541 in ubuntu "Update Manager Failure" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197541
<ubotu> New bug: #197542 in xorg (main) "[hardy] dell d410 Volume keys not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197542
<ubotu> New bug: #195526 in update-manager (main) "eforge ldap failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195526
<ubotu> New bug: #197543 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox closes randomly with no error." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197543
<ubotu> New bug: #197544 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__BOOLEAN()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197544
<ubotu> New bug: #197545 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "colorfilter missing colorblind simulations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197545
<ubotu> New bug: #197548 in nvtv (universe) "nvtv cannot find a supported video card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197548
<ubotu> New bug: #197549 in bluez-utils (main) "[Hardy] Mouse disconnects on screensaver, no automatic reconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197549
<CarlFK> "hardy alt installer isn't seeing ide" what package?
<persia> CarlFK: Could be any of the installer, the kernel, or something during the install.  At what point isn't the IDE found?
<CarlFK> "select disk to install to"
<persia> Hmm..  I'm tempted to suspect ubiquity for that one, but I don't know that much about the installation process.
<persia> Actually, no I'll retract that: I'm suddenly very uncertain that ubiquity is used in the alternate disk.
<CarlFK> dmesg|grep -i ide
<CarlFK> just finds one line: "video"
<persia> Really?  Odd.  Maybe it's part of the new integration to make things look like SCSI disks.
<persia> which bug?
<CarlFK> ?
<persia> Nevermind.  I'm confused (and will stop now).  Blame the kernel.
<CarlFK> [   47.959166] SCSI subsystem initialized
<CarlFK> thats the only mention of any thing close to disks
<yuriy> persia: the installer on the alternate disk is debian-installer. ubiquity is the graphical installer on teh live cd
<yuriy> unless something has drastically changed recently
<persia> yuriy: I don't think it changed: I'm just not reading clearly enough :)
<CarlFK> lspci 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<CarlFK> so the controler didn't evaporate
<CarlFK> i'll post against  debian-installer
<ubotu> New bug: #197550 in bind9 (main) "Please sync bind9 1:9.4.2-4  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197550
<ubotu> New bug: #197551 in ubuntu "ide not detected " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197551
<ubotu> New bug: #197552 in synergy (universe) "synergyc crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree_increment() (dup-of: 148968)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197552
<ubotu> New bug: #194305 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with OSError in prepare()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194305
<ubotu> New bug: #197558 in linux (main) "ssb module breaks BCM4328 with ndiswrapper (regression from 2.6.24-10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197558
<ubotu> New bug: #197560 in xfce-mcs-manager (universe) "Xfce Settings Manager "Keyboard" crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197560
<ubotu> New bug: #197562 in xfonts-wqy (main) "Please sync xfonts-wqy 0.9.9-3 from Debian unstable main to hardy universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197562
<ubotu> New bug: #197563 in totem (main) "an error accured: could not read from resource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197563
<ubotu> New bug: #197564 in deskbar-applet (main) "iwl4965.ko didn't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197564
<ubotu> New bug: #197565 in ubuntu "overscan setting on svideo tv out w/nvidia drivers?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197565
<ubotu> New bug: #197567 in linux-source-2.6.22 "unable to start ubuntu 7.10 live cd with usb adsl modem connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197567
<ubotu> New bug: #197569 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197569
<ubotu> New bug: #197571 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Can not move or resize windows in GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197571
<ubotu> New bug: #197572 in linux-meta (main) "kernel update modules not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197572
<ubotu> New bug: #182531 in ubuntu "Proliant ml 370 by installation of the HD partitions Iget the note "Unable to determine geometry of file/device ....." in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182531
<ubotu> New bug: #197578 in ubiquity (main) "Crash at partition editor when I clicked on "edit partition" with contextual menu (right click) (dup-of: 194688)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197578
<ubotu> New bug: #197577 in firefox (universe) "Firefox segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197577
<ubotu> New bug: #197579 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity should really use O_STREAMING" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197579
<ubotu> New bug: #197588 in wine (universe) "New Version: wine 0.9.56 FF exception??" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197588
<ubotu> New bug: #197589 in ubuntu "hardy numeric keys problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197589
<ubotu> New bug: #197583 in ubuntu "Gutsy hangs on shutdown with blinking cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197583
<ubotu> New bug: #197593 in ubuntu "KMail crashes on send" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197593
<ubotu> New bug: #197591 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197591
<ubotu> New bug: #197592 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony internet v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197592
<ubotu> New bug: #197595 in amarok (main) "amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in PodcastChannel::fetch()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197595
<ubotu> New bug: #197596 in ubuntu "themes not working right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197596
<ubotu> New bug: #197598 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME crash when i save two pics consecutively" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197598
<ubotu> New bug: #197600 in sound-juicer (main) "[hardy]audio cds freeze system trays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197600
<ubotu> New bug: #197601 in ubuntu "No internet or package manager connection but DHCP & DNS ok." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197601
<ubotu> New bug: #197602 in initramfs-tools (main) "update-initramfs after security upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197602
<ubotu> New bug: #197603 in totem (main) "no Totem plugin for swf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197603
<ubotu> New bug: #197605 in pidgin (main) "file transfer not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197605
<ubotu> New bug: #197606 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Invalid db.table name 'g2_AccessMap' at /usr/bin/mysqlhotcopy line 845" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197606
<ubotu> New bug: #194483 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Fotox" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194483
<ubotu> New bug: #197607 in brother-cups-wrapper-laser (multiverse) "hardy brother-cups-wrapper-laser depends on brother-lpr-drivers-laser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197607
<ubotu> New bug: #197608 in ubuntu "Wacom cursor offset in dual-monitor environment tablet is constrained to one monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197608
<ubotu> New bug: #194331 in ubuntu "hardy install doesn't install enough recommends" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194331
<ubotu> New bug: #197610 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197610
<jani> Hello
<ubotu> New bug: #197614 in ubuntu "Cosmetic Bug: German Translation "Visual Effects"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197614
<hggdh> hello jani
<jani> hello hggdh
<jani> :)
<jani> have a nice sunday
<jani> :)
<jani> so i found a bug
<jani> in acer aspire 5710z notebook, under ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> New bug: #197615 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV on svn repository browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197615
<jani> when i plug the electric cable, there is no error with touchpad
<jani> but when i use unplugged it is ceiminal
<jani> criminal
<jani> i cant use it, cos the pointer is jumping and opening menus
<jani> :S
<jani> thats the bug...
<hggdh> hold on
<jani> ok
<hggdh> joni, the stacktrace is unusable right now; anyway, I understand you are having a problem with the mouse -- am I correct?
<jani> with toucpad yes
<hggdh> and is it under 7.10 or 8.04?
<jani> 7.10
<hggdh> so you last comment (saying it is hardy) is incorrect?
<jani> its not a hardy
<hggdh> OK. back to basics. You are running Mono-dev OK, and the touchpad is working fine. Then, suddenly (after you plug in to power?) the touchpad starts misbehaving. Is this corrrect?
<jani> no
<jani> when i start the comp without power
<hggdh> is bug 197615 yours?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197615 in monodevelop "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV on svn repository browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197615
<jani> twhen i plug the charger and then start the comp, the toucpad works fine
<jeromeg> hggdh: the bug about mono dev is not related to the bug of jani
<hggdh> thanks, jeromeg. I was confused
<jeromeg> hggdh: it's just a new bug that popped up at the same time ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<jeromeg> np
<hggdh> the risks of assuming...
<jani> the problem is only live when i starting the laptop without the charger...
<hggdh> joni, sorry for the confusion.
<hggdh> k
<jani> np
<hggdh> jani: did you open a bug about it?
<jani> yes in a hungarian ubuntu forum....
<jani> but nobody know this bug...
<jeromeg> jani: could you possibly try to reproduce this with hardy ?
<jani> maybe.... i will try hardy...
<jeromeg> jani: if you can reproduce on hardy, it would be great if you could open a bug report on Launchpad, affecting the linux metapackage
<jani> ok.....i will do that...
<jeromeg> and provide the informations asked at the beginning of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<jeromeg> jani: thank you very much
<jani> never mind
<jani> :)
<hggdh> jani, this is the only way to zero in the issue
<jani> :)
<hggdh> jani -- when you open the bug, please provide the data jeromeg asked for above, for *both* a boot on batteries and a boot on power
<jani> ok
<jani> i will, but first i have to send back the laptop to the Acer service :S
<jani> then when i got back i will install the hardy and try out touchpad
<jeromeg> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #192066 in topshelf (universe) "topshelf.py crashed with AssertionError in require()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192066
<ubotu> New bug: #194183 in lightyears (universe) "lightyears crashed with AttributeError in Set()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194183
<ubotu> New bug: #197621 in apt-xapian-index (universe) "Feature Freeze exception request for apt-xapian-index" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197621
<ubotu> New bug: #164347 in secvpn (universe) "corrupted secvpn during upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 (dup-of: 160625)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164347
<ubotu> New bug: #197620 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Make the intel driver available of the fujitsu-laptop /sys interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197620
<ubotu> New bug: #197622 in openoffice.org (main) "[Wishlist] Please include workspace.cairotext01.patch from Fedora-CVS for better font rendering in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197622
<jani> i have to go... bye all, and thanks ubotu
<ubotu> New bug: #197625 in awstats (main) "Awstats is not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197625
<ubotu> New bug: #194302 in cupsys (main) "rastertospl2 in cups prevents printing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194302
<ubotu> New bug: #197629 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197629
<ubotu> New bug: #197630 in linux-meta (main) "[whishlist] better wording in description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197630
<ubotu> New bug: #197628 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197628
<ubotu> New bug: #197632 in linux-meta (main) "Error in linux-image-xen package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197632
<ubotu> New bug: #197633 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany is not listed in the preferred application choices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197633
<ubotu> New bug: #197634 in linux-meta (main) "Error in linux-image-virtual package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197634
<ubotu> New bug: #197637 in epiphany-extensions (main) "Smart Bookmarks from Extensions don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197637
<ForgeAus> <ronny__> Hi, did anybody notice that updating a fresh installation of Kubuntu-7.10 CRASHES at the libqt3-mt package? What a nice first impression! :-P
<ForgeAus> apparently its been reported, the guy ronny just felt it was important
<ForgeAus> hehe ronny I pre-emtped you
<ronny__> whooho
<ronny__> ForgeAus: I am slow today... :-)
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok
<ForgeAus> really the bit I should paste thats a tell-all is: <ronny__> ForgeAus: I think this bug is catastrophic (from a new Linux user's experience viewpoint) and should get much higher priority
<ronny__> Hi all, did anyone of you guys noticed that upgrading a fresh installation of Kubuntu-7.10 failes?
<Dat1> could someone just have a quick look at bug #197633 (just been reported). I think it's invalid as I cannot reproduce it. Another confirmation would be good...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197633 in epiphany-browser "epiphany is not listed in the preferred application choices" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197633
<ForgeAus> epiphany, oh yeah ubuntu not kubuntu...
<ronny__> The bug was already reported mid-January and is still "undecided": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/183241
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ronny__> Hmm, I can not recommend (K)ubuntu to anyone right now if the upgrade process just does not work. It is really a shame.
<james_w> ronny__: do you have the terminal log available?
<ronny__> james_w: No, I used adept...
<james_w> ronny__: can you open a terminal and run "sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt" please?
<ubotu> New bug: #197638 in ubuntu "crashes on installation and loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197638
<ronny__> james_w: Unfortunately, I already installed all updates on the command line via apt-get and dpkg... too late.
<ronny__> You can try yourself with a vanilla Kubuntu ISO and VirtualBox. Fresh install. Try installing all available updates -> boom.
<james_w> ronny__: well as there is no clear description of the problem then it makes it a little harder to solve.
<james_w> but someone with the correct system should be able to debug easily.
<james_w> Is anyone taking bug 197638?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197638 in ubuntu "crashes on installation and loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197638
<Iulian> james_w: Marked as Invalid already.
<james_w> Iulian: I though more information with a link to that page on making better bug reports was better form for this.
<james_w> well, maybe invalid is correct. However I think helping them to report a better bug makes a better impression, and may actually make things better.
<ubotu> New bug: #197639 in ubuntu "[hardy] fglrx xv output not available for video playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197639
<Iulian> james_w: If he is interested about the report he made, be sure that will reopen it.
<Iulian> james_w: Also I doubt that he will reopen it, so I think invalid is the right one.
<james_w> Iulian: yes, I agree, I am just concerned with the perception of the responses we give.
<ubotu> New bug: #197640 in ubuntu "Speech synthesis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197640
<james_w> Dat1: I confirm your result.
<james_w> Dat1: however it may be an upgrade problem.
<james_w> Does anyone know how the possible preferred applications are picked up?
<ubotu> New bug: #197642 in pidgin (main) "New release 2.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197642
<ubotu> New bug: #197643 in nautilus (main) "File properties dialog spelling error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197643
<ubotu> New bug: #197647 in ubuntu "/home/pokkets/.cache/tracker is 587.6 MB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197647
<ubotu> New bug: #197648 in sound-juicer (main) "Main window rendering glitches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197648
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> Ultimate
<ubotu> New bug: #197646 in pm-utils (main) "pm-utils incorrectly handles multi-core cpufreq on sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197646
<sdh> ;-)
 * Nafallo ponders if someone sent Ultimate in trademarks direction yet.
<Dat1> james_w: As far as I know the package has to register itself for "preferred applications". There is an xml-file lying around with all the entries, but I cannot recall its name out of my head
<ubotu> New bug: #197650 in ubuntu "gdesklets in hardy unusable due to an unhandled error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197650
<ubotu> New bug: #197651 in compiz (main) "Compiz doesn't work with an ATI rv100 board by default, while it could" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197651
<ubotu> New bug: #194226 in ffmpeg (main) "Outdated FFMPEG version impeding HD video playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194226
<ubotu> New bug: #197655 in nautilus (main) "Missing audio-cd icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197655
<sdh> james_w: damn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/162652 :)
<ubotu> New bug: #197656 in language-pack-kde-de (main) "[dapper] [language-pack-kde-de] regression in German localization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197656
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162652 in pm-utils "pm-utils changes default cpu policy after resuming from suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,New]
<sdh> james_w: i marked it as a dup
<james_w> How did #194226 get reported as new here? It's over a week old.
<sdh> james_w: did i do the right thing (wrt the dup)
<james_w> sdh: nice one, you should comment in that bug to link to the patch again, it makes it more obvious.
<sdh> james_w: i want to get more involved in dev work on hardy, but dont have much experience of ubuntu ... protocol ;-)
<james_w> sdh: that's not a problem, you can always ask when not sure.
<sdh> james_w: i added the patch to the original bug (forgetting my punctuation along the way!) ... no way to edit comments? :)
<james_w> sdh: I don't know of one, you may just have to live with a missing full stop :)
<sdh> damn, and i'm such a pedant ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #197657 in gnome-panel (main) "sunset in clock applet does not respect 12hr/24hr setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197657
<ubotu> New bug: #197659 in cheese (main) "Cheese doesn't detect my webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197659
<sdh> haha, that reads funny :)
<sdh> james_w: you there?
<sdh> james_w: i'm looking at the debdiff stuff - happy to do it if it'll speed up the process or make it more likely to happen, but it's not clear to me if it's appropriate
<sdh> james_w: it's been fixed upstream for ages, so perhaps we just need to pull a new version from debian (if they have it)
<ubotu> New bug: #197660 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony keeping-safe v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197660
<ubotu> New bug: #197661 in gspca (universe) "Confusing gspca-source package on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197661
<sdh> james_w: it doesn't seem to be fixed in debian yet - http://packages.debian.org/pm-utils
<sdh> james_w: so what is the done thing in this situation? pull the new version from upstream or patch against ubuntu/debian ?
<sdh> on a related question i suppose, does ubuntu take its main repository only from debian? or can it go around debian to a more recent upstream
<james_w> sdh: either, it depends on how much has changed upstream.
<james_w> sdh: we're in feature freeze, so it's supposed to be bug fixes only, so if there is a new bug fix release upstream we may decide to take that, otherwise we may just patch it.
<james_w> sdh: I'm not sure a debdiff is right here, it's more appropriate for universe I think.
<james_w> sdh: but yes, we sync from places other than Debian for a few packages, and take directly from upstream if we want.
<james_w> sdh: that is when you get -0ubuntu1 versions.
<sdh> james_w: there is a git commit in the original and it's in debian svn (but not sid, yet)
<sdh> ah
<sdh> fun ;)
<sdh> well i have the time and inclination to get this patch sorted, but i could do with being told what direction to go in :)
<sdh> r5748 at debian
<james_w> sdh: I think in this case it's a good idea to give the maintainer a chance to react.
<sdh> would it be kind of me to add a comment with the debian svn revision number of the fix?
<james_w> you could add that as well, just to let them know that it is being integrated in to Debian.
<james_w> sdh: did they pull the single patch in?
<sdh> sadly not
<sdh> it was a new upstream release
<sdh> but imho it should definitely make it into hardy, especially as laptop shinanigans is quite a hot-topic following the hdparm non-event
<sdh> the fix is trivial, too.
<james_w> sdh: yes, but there is a danger with this stuff of pulling one patch and breaking other things, so I think waiting on the maintainer is the best plan.
<sdh> true, the whole patch would be a bit risky, hence my question about patching specific upstream-1 changesets rather than upstream svn revisions
<ubotu> New bug: #197665 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "[hardy] The Settings Daemon restarted too many times." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197665
<ubotu> New bug: #197667 in usplash (main) "problem with new display of FSCK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197667
<ubotu> New bug: #197668 in totem (main) "no audio on totem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197668
<ubotu> New bug: #197669 in totem (main) "Could not open resource for reading YouTube+TotemPythonPlugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197669
<ubotu> New bug: #197654 in gdecrypt "not dbus 1.1.20 compatible, needs to use interfaces" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197654
<ubotu> New bug: #197671 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[hardy] Incorrect battery status when plugged on AC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197671
<ubotu> New bug: #197672 in pidgin (main) "a buddy in pidgin is unblocked, should always see my status, but I seem offline when inv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197672
<ubotu> New bug: #197673 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-display-properties should revert change automatically if not acknowledged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197673
<ubotu> New bug: #197674 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197674
<ubotu> New bug: #197676 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_value() (dup-of: 131041)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197676
<ubotu> New bug: #197677 in xfce4-dev-tools (universe) "Please sync xfce4-dev-tools 4.4.0.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197677
<ubotu> New bug: #197681 in ubuntu "cannot display this video mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197681
<ubotu> New bug: #197682 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] update-manager wants to install the same version package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197682
<ubotu> New bug: #197684 in update-manager (main) "Could not install deskbar-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197684
<ubotu> New bug: #197686 in ubuntu "Gutsy does not detect or set up SyncMaster 216BW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197686
<ubotu> New bug: #197687 in ubuntu "Wrong changes in grub menu.lst after system update (dual boot configuration)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197687
<ubotu> New bug: #197689 in nautilus (main) "nautilus frozen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197689
<james_w> I'm sure I've seen this error already today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/197684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197684 in update-manager "Could not install deskbar-applet" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> I can't find it though, does anyone else recognise it?
<Iulian> I don't think so...
 * Iulian shrugs
<ubotu> New bug: #197692 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.94 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197692
<ubotu> New bug: #197693 in alacarte (main) "package alacarte 0.11.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197693
<ubotu> New bug: #197695 in deskbar-applet (main) "package deskbar-applet 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197695
<Iulian> I think this bug is a dup of that one.
<james_w> Yeah, I bring it up and we get 3 dupes. I'll keep my mouth shut.
<ubotu> New bug: #197700 in ubuntu "Upgrade to Hardy: ICA Client not working anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197700
<ubotu> New bug: #197701 in gdebi (main) "gdebi doesn't support proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197701
<ubotu> New bug: #197702 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 196201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197702
<ubotu> New bug: #197709 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197709
<snap-l> Not sure what to do with bug 46994
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46994 in setserial "Setserial's autosave doesn't work" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46994
<snap-l> Seems the bug is stalled in Debian as well.
<afflux> snap-l: If you can't confirm the bug, close it and tell the reporter to re-open it when he can still confirm it
<james_w> I disagree
<ubotu> New bug: #197711 in xfce4-sensors-plugin (universe) "Please sync xfce4-sensors-plugin 0.10.99.4~svn-r3775-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197711
<ubotu> New bug: #197712 in screenlets (universe) "ACPIBatteryScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197712
<snap-l> Well, I've assigned it to myself for the time being
<james_w> I can't see anything that even comes close to tackling the bug, so it probably still exists, and it was confirmed in gutsy.
<james_w> snap-l: are you going to work on fixing it?
<snap-l> Well, I'm not even sure where to begin on it.
<snap-l> Looks like it's not saving something in a configuration file
<james_w> snap-l: if you want to work on it go ahead and assign it to yourself, but if you do then it may stop other people from looking at it.
<snap-l> Well, it got me to install setserial. :)
<james_w> One thing to do may be to send a message to the Debian bug asking if there is going to be any attention paid to it.
<james_w> snap-l: ah, great.
<snap-l> How would I go about sending a message?
<james_w> snap-l: mail bugnumber@bugs.debian.org
<snap-l> OK.
<snap-l> Using the debbug # or the ubuntu bug #?
<james_w> debian
<afflux> just checked the source
<afflux> it seems like the upstream does use a wrong RC script
<afflux> err
<afflux> forget it, I'll investigate further
<snap-l> afflux: Want me to assign the bug to you?
<afflux> not yet :)
<snap-l> OK. :)
<afflux> anyway, I couldn't find any "autosave" thing, so maybe the reporter expects something that setserial isn't even supposed to do. Note that I have never used that tool and I have no way to test it
<snap-l> Well, it appears setserial uses it's own conf file, which if present will configure the serial ports
<snap-l> unfortunately it's not updating that file at all.
<afflux> yes, I think the user should do this on his own.
<ubotu> New bug: #197714 in ubuntu "Gutsy (KDE) fails commit during update and now prevents other package management from running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197714
<ubotu> New bug: #197715 in ubuntu "Shutdown hangs on ethernet ports in Dell Inspiron E1505" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197715
<ubotu> New bug: #197716 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 182712)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197716
<ubotu> New bug: #197708 in gimp (main) "FFe for GIMP 2.4.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197708
<james_w>  autosave always - save the serial configuration on every system shutdown,
<james_w>  and reload the saved state when you reboot. Good if you change your serial
<james_w>  configuration a lot, but DANGEROUS as rebooting a system with "errors" can
<james_w>  result in the complete loss of your serial configuration!
<afflux> oh, right. Some files are mentioning it, but I can't find any code for it
<ubotu> New bug: #197717 in fusion-icon (universe) "fusion-icon crashed with SIGSEGV in XChangeProperty()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197717
<afflux> I'll give it up... There's something in setserial-2.17/rc.serial which I don't understand
<afflux> bad day today :(
<james_w> yeah, it looks to me like rc.serial is where it is at
<ubotu> New bug: #197718 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "[Hardy] Error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197718
<ubotu> New bug: #197719 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crash when trying to do a video call (assertion failed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197719
<ubotu> New bug: #197720 in ubuntu "KDE4, KDE3 and Gnome in same Ubuntu-computer broke system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197720
<ubotu> New bug: #197723 in ltsp (main) "time zone not correct on client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197723
<ubotu> New bug: #197725 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with OSError in prepare() (after installation which didn't succeed.. completely) (dup-of: 194305)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197725
<ubotu> New bug: #197727 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with OSError in prepare() (dup-of: 194305)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197727
<ubotu> New bug: #197722 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[Hardy, intel-video-driver] X Crashes frecuently and system freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197722
<james_w> How do I find out if the user is actually using intel or i810 X driver?
<james_w> Xorg.0.log, or is there a better way?
<ubotu> New bug: #197730 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME doesn't speak Bluetooth." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197730
<ubotu> New bug: #194107 in evolution (main) "multi page (multi month) print in evolutoin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194107
<ubotu> New bug: #197734 in linux-meta (main) "prism2_usb kernel module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197734
<ubotu> New bug: #197735 in usplash (main) "Custom Usplash throbber looks terrible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197735
<ubotu> New bug: #197737 in gdecrypt (universe) "new "bug fix only" upstream version available (0.7.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197737
<ubotu> New bug: #197738 in ubuntu "thinkpad T41 wifi + sound card detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197738
<ubotu> New bug: #197739 in screenlets (universe) "SysmonitorScreenlet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197739
<ubotu> New bug: #197740 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[Hardy] gnome-display-properties does crazy things" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197740
<ubotu> New bug: #197741 in gnome-blog (universe) "Applet needs transparency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197741
<ubotu> New bug: #197742 in gnome-games (main) "playing lagno level 1 i won but whites cheat me at the end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197742
<ubotu> New bug: #197743 in dpkg (main) "Error in dpkg-dev: &Dpkg::Version::_g called at /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Version.pm line 204. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197743
<ubotu> New bug: #197744 in ltsp (main) "lts-parameters.txt.gz is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197744
<ubotu> New bug: #197746 in ubuntu "t60 wireless really strange" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197746
<ubotu> New bug: #197750 in synaptic (main) "gpredict_0.6.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197750
<ubotu> New bug: #197751 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197751
<ubotu> New bug: #197753 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "Intel wireless 4965 stopped working with an update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197753
<ubotu> New bug: #197754 in openoffice.org (main) "ubuntu doesn't deal well with intentional shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197754
<ubotu> New bug: #197756 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery icon says on AC power AND discharging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197756
<ubotu> New bug: #197757 in chntpw (multiverse) "chntpw is now free, move it to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197757
<ubotu> New bug: #197759 in ubuntu "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197759
<ubotu> New bug: #197760 in bzr (main) "bzr should have ca-certificates as a dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197760
<ubotu> New bug: #197761 in firefox (universe) "[hardy] firefox3 siezes focus when loading a page via liferea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197761
<ubotu> New bug: #197762 in nautilus (main) "file transfer on USB disk slows down with gvfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197762
<ubotu> New bug: #197763 in seahorse (main) "panel menu entry doesn't show correct icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197763
<ubotu> New bug: #197768 in nautilus (main) "Memory usage problem while copying remote files with WebDAV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197768
<ubotu> New bug: #197771 in ubuntu "numpad not working as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197771
<ubotu> New bug: #197772 in gnome-panel (main) "compiz ring switcher doesn't work for all workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197772
<ubotu> New bug: #197773 in linux (main) "Can't boot KDE, kicked to BusyBox instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197773
<ubotu> New bug: #197774 in kdebase (main) "Missing launcher icons in KDE4 Alpha of Hardy for Open Office" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197774
<ubotu> New bug: #197776 in jockey (main) "Shows device driver is not in use when it is" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197776
<ubotu> New bug: #197777 in jockey (main) "Need space in error message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197777
<ubotu> New bug: #197779 in ubuntu "Asus F9E: No sound " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197779
<ubotu> New bug: #197781 in firefox (universe) "[Hardy alpha 5] Firefox preferences - some categories to not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197781
<ubotu> New bug: #197782 in nautilus (main) "Incorrect location displayed in trash subdirectories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197782
<jjesse> hrmmm does the bugs you report count for your 5-a-day or just those bugs you triag?
<ubotu> New bug: #197785 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with SIGSEGV in libtorrent::piece_manager::export_piece_map()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197785
<ubotu> New bug: #197786 in prism (universe) "Prism apps think I'm offline and no way to change it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197786
<ubotu> New bug: #197789 in firefox-3.0 (main) "resized images are rendered all black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197789
<ubotu> New bug: #197792 in less (main) "less crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197792
<ubotu> New bug: #197794 in nautilus (main) "fonts: location missing in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197794
<ubotu> New bug: #197795 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV when moving files to trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197795
<ubotu> New bug: #197798 in firefox (universe) "system will not update, wants me 2 report a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197798
<greg-g> grrr, how do you search for a string of numbers in launchpad (but not just get back that bug number)
<ubotu> New bug: #194528 in nvidia-settings (universe) "[Hardy] nvidia-settings crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194528
<ubotu> New bug: #197802 in brasero (main) "[Hardy][Xubuntu]Can not eject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197802
<ubotu> New bug: #197803 in ubuntu "huawei e220 hardy alpha 5 is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197803
<ubotu> New bug: #197804 in ubuntu "Control characters alter filename appearance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197804
<ubotu> New bug: #197805 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] gmplayer unable to open video files with space in their names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197805
<ubotu> New bug: #197806 in ipod-convenience (universe) "IPDADDRESS: Name or service not known" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197806
<jjesse> bummer someone closed a bug that was assigned to myself
<ubotu> New bug: #197808 in gnome-panel (main) "for all clock locations sunrise and sunset is reported as a time in your timezone, rather than a time in the location's timezone. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197808
<ubotu> New bug: #197809 in hydrogen (universe) "segfault in hydrogen after ~5minutes of use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197809
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-23
<emma> is the GBJ officially over so that the current stats page is the official results?
<duanedesign> could someone who is good with X bugs please take a look at Bug #260847 it was reported 6 monyhs ago and the reporter is still having an issue. Thank You!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260847 in x11-xserver-utils "xrandr reports wrong resolution" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260847
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've been notified that Bug #331519 has been marked as duplicates of Bug #322049, but this last one is marked as private. Could someone mark it as public? Thanks!
<ubottu> Bug 331519 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331519 is private
<ubottu> Bug 322049 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/322049 is private
<fabrice_sp> strange: 331519 is marked as private, but I can see it :-/
<stefanlsd> dholbach: guess we should talk here rather :)
<dholbach> stefanlsd: maybe we could ask for feedback on ubuntu-bugsquad@ and loco-contacts@?
<stefanlsd> dholbach: not sure im on either of those. i was thinking like we ran an those sessions before with you about the planning, just to do another online session. but mailing list could work
<dholbach> I'll send out a mail about it later on
<dholbach> good idea! :)
<stefanlsd> dholbach: kk. cause i have a couple of things :)
<dholbach> great :)
<stefanlsd> dholbach: what happens now with 5 a day stats  since Events arnt there? are you just gonna query everything?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: I'll put up some more statistics soon, there just wasn't enough time to do it before
<stefanlsd> dholbach: just was wondering about 5-a-day stats without the applet. Will you be able to query LP to do stats without a specific event?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: yes
<stefanlsd> dholbach: kk. is it a big performance hit?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: I'll do another 5-a-day upload that drops all functionality, just leaves the ~/.signature bits
<dholbach> stefanlsd: I get it from the ubuntu-bugs@ mailing list
<stefanlsd> dholbach: aah ok. nice. i thought you were doing LP api stuffs
<dholbach> thekorn: are you fine with the above? :)
<thekorn> dholbach, sorry, I did not follow this discussion, but doing some packaging magic to remove/block the applet etc. is a good idea
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> now it's enough to just join ~5-a-day-participants
<thekorn> dholbach, is it possible to temporary participate on 5-a-day, let's say only on hug-days or bug jams
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm going to add statistics for teams/people/etc. soon - right now I just wanted to have stats for the global bug jam - there wasn't time to do more than that
<thekorn> dholbach, and another question is: is it 5-a-day or total-count-of-bugs-per-day ;)
<dholbach> thekorn: I was thinking of having something like "amount of weeks in a row where you managed to do 5-a-day" :)
<dholbach> so it's not huge bug number of seb128 / pedro against of the rest of the world :)
<thekorn> ok, that's good especially when you think about motivating new contributors by this initiative
<dholbach> yeah
<Hobbsee> that sounds good
<ara> Hey people! Do you want to find bugs in new Jaunty's features? Please, join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090223
<Ryan52> ara: you sound like a radio advertisement (:
<ara> Ryan52: yes, yes, yes, here in KLM Ubuntu Testing Day station
<Ryan52> hehe
 * thekorn tries to find out how to get this screen-profile thing for intrepid
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> How do I reset bug 331222 to just affect ubuntu and not any package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331222 in python-apt "quite a few asian mirrors malfunctioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331222
<Laibsch> Ah, got it
<Ryan52> so this screen-profiles thing...what happens if you want to install gnu screen also?
<Ryan52> oh, am I confused?
<Ryan52> yep, I am. weird.
<gnomefreak> mvo: something is really freaky with update-manager starting on its own when i use apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: did you lose the discussion on the ML?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i havent checked email in a few days
<BUGabundo> ahh that explains It
<BUGabundo> this 2 will intereset you
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027416.html
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027434.html
<gnomefreak> update-notifier is installed here
<BUGabundo> it should have been removed
<BUGabundo> by recent updates
<gnomefreak> it is from  notification area the titles of bug is a bit misleading
<gnomefreak> added my 2cents that people left out ;)
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> nice
<gnomefreak> this is a feature :( feature == bug with purpose
<BUGabundo> yeah
<gnomefreak> i highly doubt they are on the right page. it notifies you only ones updates strated downloading not once update is done
<savvas> ubuntu-desktop still depends on update-notifier here as well
<savvas> oh.. dist-upgrade :P
<BUGabundo> savvas: update-manager -d
<savvas> BUGabundo: I've updated to jaunty a month ago unfortunately
<savvas> BUGabundo: sudo aptitude why-not update-notifier; sudo aptitude why update-notifier
<gnomefreak> they say time is the reason but since i stay updated i cant state it is 2 days
<gnomefreak> they handle depends differently however this should be the same for both.
<ogra> gnomefreak, you are aware that that actually deserves its own bug ?
<gnomefreak> pinning gives an error that it is not a command or something like that but it still pins the package
<ogra> (lauching u-m if you call apt-ge dist-upgrade is totally out of discussion in the above bug)
<ogra> (though i agree its not noce either if it does that)
<ogra> *nice even
<gnomefreak> ogra: i can file another one but it can be every 2 days but i notice it most of the time i run dist-upgrade i never even thought of not doing updates every 2 days but i will try it the next few days
<ogra> gnomefreak, hmm, i read your comment as: u-m launches if i type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<BUGabundo> I do my updates 4+ times a day
<ogra> gnomefreak, if you talk about resetting the counter you should probably mention that ;)
<gnomefreak> ogra: looking back on it it never happens with upgrade for me, and im not sure if it is "everytime" but i caaaaan say it only happens with dist-upgrade for me
<ogra> it sounds like dist-upgrade launches the gui
<ogra> (doesnt happen here though)
<gnomefreak> it didnt happen yesterday when i did updates but did on saterday nad today, maybe it is time released but why dont i notice it on upgrade i will look at iut the next few days (i do updates when i boot up and close up and sometimes in between but i will look at it. personally if people dont notice icon in notification-area maybe the bubble should be used but u-m should never open>check updates while you are upgrading using term
<gnomefreak> damn that was longer than i thought :(
<ogra> erm, the point is that ther is no icon anymore, its gone for no replacement
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: the prob there, as mpt said is that the buble has no interaction
<BUGabundo> you can't click on it
<gnomefreak> than bubble should be fixed dont auto start any app just command
<BUGabundo> lunch
<BUGabundo> bbl
 * ccooke realises he's writing a minor dissertation into a comment on that bug report. 
<ccooke> oops. I should find somewhere better for this.
<bddebian> Boo
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/286050
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286050 in gtk+2.0 "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Low,Invalid]
<cprofitt> When a person marks a bug as invalid and claims there is a duplicate shouldn't they mark the bug as a duplicate?
<seb128> cprofitt: I did that and I could spend my day looking at numbers or actually work on fixing bugs
<seb128> cprofitt: I decide to not spend my days looking at number for hundred of duplicates files every week and let users do that
<seb128> which is suboptimal but since that's either that or having a buglist we can't work correctly on ...
<cprofitt> seb128, There is no need to defend yourself seb128 - I was asking about the procedure....
<kirrus> can we have a list of bugs which need to have their dups found... possibly a tag?
<seb128> cprofitt: ideally yes, in practice what I said
<kirrus> that way we can add it as an easy-level triaging task for those just starting, and getting used to LP
<cprofitt> while the reasons for my asking is indeed your bug... I am relatively new to this so wanted to make sure my understanding of the procedure was correct
<seb128> we got quite some discussions about that
<cprofitt> I would like to find the 'root' bug that there is for this and ensure that the functionality is added as a "wish list"
<seb128> and some people disagree with the "closing duplicates without marking those duplicates"
<cprofitt> low priority as it really will not affect a lot of people....
<cprofitt> but 'wish list' none the less.
<seb128> re
<seb128> the bug is on gtk and closed
<cprofitt> I agree currently it is close to impossible to find duplicates due to how people describe their problems....
<seb128> upstream has closed their equivalent bug as not being one but how gtk works
<seb128> there is no point to reopen an ubuntu task we are not going to change that over the gtk guys
<cprofitt> true...
<cprofitt> how would that get wish listed then?
<cprofitt> I am going to try and figure out if the difference between my T61 / T42 / T500 is hardware or not... it still seems odd the both the OSD does not work on the T500 and the button is still functional with a menu, but on the T61/T42 I get OSD and the button is not functional with the menu open...
<cprofitt> more a curiosity for me than any high-priority issue though
<cprofitt> kirrus, I think we could add the information about (frequently reported 'bugs' that are really just the current state of functionality)
<cprofitt> that would help with having new people like me know that these are repeat 'non-bugs'
<cprofitt> seb128, do you think that is an option - modifying the wiki pages to deal with those situations? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses)
<cprofitt> or maybe even make a sep. page for frequent 'non-bugs'
 * cprofitt is nervous he is the victim of a netsplit and all his typing has gone unheard
<seb128> cprofitt: sorry I was busy on other things
<cprofitt> no problem...
<cprofitt> just got a ping response...
<cprofitt> I too often get net split and my client hangs out for minutes...
<seb128> cprofitt: gtk grabs key events for menu if the action is working that's an hardware one
<seb128> ie it's some hardware logic doing the change and not the software reacting to key events
<seb128> you can't wishlist something against the willing for people writting the code
<seb128> argue upstream if you think that's worth starting a battle
<seb128> I think that's such of a detail than we have better to do
<cprofitt> seb128, what about the suggestions above for the frequent non-bugs?
<seb128> what do you want to write a stock reply?
<seb128> the issue might be a design decision
<seb128> or something to take upstream
<seb128> or not a bug
<cprofitt> I was thinking more of having list of things that get reported as bugs - that are non-bugs
<cprofitt> obviously you knew this one is a frequently reported bug...
<seb128> gnome bug #100903
<ubottu> Gnome bug 100903 in general "Screenshot will not work when any menu is active." [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100903
<seb128> bug #287040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287040 in gtk+2.0 "Can't take screenshot when right click menu active" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287040
<maco> *snort* like the bugs that are filed for gcalctool by people who can't do math?
<cprofitt> if there was a list of those then people like me could mark them as invalid much more easily
<cprofitt> my team was about to mark it as invalid until we saw the inconsistency of the results with the T42/61  and the T500
<seb128> I've no real opinion about such a list I will let bugsquad people comment about that
<cprofitt> but if there was a list on the wiki we would have felt more comfortable with the 'that is the way it works' initial response we had
<seb128> I think we have enough to do to not waste energy on non bugs
<seb128> but bugsquad is about triaging bugs so they might have an another opinion
<seb128> my opinion is a package manager who tries to get work done one ;-)
<cprofitt> seb128, well if we have to deal with all reports -- then it would make sense to make it easier to do so.
<cprofitt> the canned responses do that...
<cprofitt> and a list of non-bugs would likely make the bugsquad more efficient too...
<seb128> right
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: I think the results would depend greatly on the size of that list
<cprofitt> as a community member who wants to contribute I certainly do not want to waste my time trying to  confirm items that will never get looked at.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca, the size of the list should really not be an issue - though making the list easy to sort through  and the information easy to find should be
<charlie-tca> Trying to run 700 bugs through another list makes triaging a lot slower!
<cprofitt> not following charlie-tca
<cprofitt> we already use the canned responses.... how would this be any different?
<charlie-tca> You would have to run every bug reported through that new list, however big it becomes
<charlie-tca> What happens when you have 1000 bugs on it?
<cprofitt> Do you run every bug through canned answers?
<charlie-tca> I look at the answers when I need to.
<cprofitt> Wouldn't a list of frequently reported non-bugs be the same then?
<charlie-tca> canned responses has a limited size it will become. Does that list?
<cprofitt> I am considering the people that are just getting started... that might spend 1+ hours working on a non-bug because there is no resource
<charlie-tca> Maybe I just don't understand
<cprofitt> charlie-tca, canned responses still lack responses for several areas....
<cprofitt> so it could grow
<cprofitt> but it likely deals with the 'frequent' areas 100%
<charlie-tca> Yes, and still leaves for you to think and act on your own
<cprofitt> I am not sure how many frequently reported non-bugs  get reported as non-bugs...
<kirrus> Could we have a bot that automatically checked through all new/incomplete/confirmed bug reports, to see if they look like another 'non-bug' bug report, and then list them on a page with an option to ignore or close with a potted reply?
<seb128> cprofitt: I think charlie-tca doesn't understand what canned reply you want to use, did you suggest have a list of all those non-bug issues? which means somebody would have to read the whole list to know if the supposed bug is there?
<Laibsch> How are jaunty bugs being tracked in LP?  I mean, what is on the radar of "this ought to be fixed before release"?  I'm not talking bugs of importance critical.
<Laibsch> I upgraded to jaunty yesterday and want to help with jaunty bug triage
<BUGabundo> humm milestones?
<Laibsch> I want to do it efficiently and with focus
<seb128> Laibsch: bugs to be fixed are nominated for jaunty and importance > high
<Laibsch> can I set milestones or would that be frowned upon?
<seb128> you can use milestone for non nominated bugs
<Laibsch> I guess I wonder as much as to which bugs to pick as how to "nominate" bugs
<cprofitt> Hmm....
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<seb128> if you use those for a nominated bug that will be consider as a blocker for this milestone
<Laibsch> I'll nominate and set a milestone here and there
<seb128> which is likely not up to you to decide
<Laibsch> OK, that is what I figured
<Laibsch> Can I "nominate for a milestone"?
<Laibsch> ;-)
<seb128> no, you can nominate for jaunty
<Laibsch> Maybe I'll just set the milestone and leave an appropriate comment "feel free ..." directed toward the one who should accept or reject my proposal
<cprofitt> I would think that if a person like seb128 sees several 'reports' that are being worked on and they are really 'dead issues' (either upstream or that is how they work) that they could reach out to bug-control and have us make a wiki entry... that entry could be added to the page already in existence for that 'area'
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI - adding the commonly reported 'issues' that are not really bugs to this page for instance
<Laibsch> I'll use the milestones sparingly, if at all
<alex-weej> how do i debug keyboard shortcuts? my eject button doesn't work, but my volume ones do
<cprofitt> I do not think charlie-tca and seb128 that that list would become too huge....
<seb128> alex-weej: talk to slangasek or pitti on #ubuntu-devel about it
<cprofitt> but I am not a developer or package manager so I do not know how many 'issues' that are not bugs get up to their level
<seb128> alex-weej: I would guess that first step is to see if xev gets an event when you use it
<alex-weej> i get told off whenever i go in there and say "this doesn't work"
<alex-weej> xev doesn't see it
<cprofitt> I just saw some of the frustrations of the folks working on the global bug jam and would like to, if possible, come up with a way of giving them some guidance similar to the canned responses
<seb128> alex-weej: so it's an xorg bug I guess
<Laibsch> cprofitt: what are the frustrations?
<Laibsch> sorry if this was raised during earlier discussions, I scanned through the backlog, but only quickly
<seb128> alex-weej: well, join and say something around the line of "xev doesn't list any key event when using the eject key on computer_model could anybody help me to debug this"
<seb128> alex-weej: that's usually better than "doesn't work" comment
<alex-weej> seb128: :)
<seb128> alex-weej: computer_model was supposed to be your computer ;-)
<cprofitt> frequently reported 'issues' that can be 'confirmed', but area actually 'how it works' not bugs
<Laibsch> alex-weej: I also think in your case it would be better to report to the freedesktop.org bug tracker
<Laibsch> cprofitt: You mean, things that are unintuitive to configure?
<Laibsch> And thus generate a high number of bug reports that aren't really valid?
<alex-weej> Laibsch: takes too long to test fixes that way
<cprofitt> Yes, or items like the bug we were discussing above
<Laibsch> cprofitt: Here's what I would do
<Laibsch> Leave open one bug report with wishlist: "XY is hard to configure", that is valid.  There you can document workarounds and whatnot.
<Laibsch> Everybody gets what they need
<Laibsch> The bug stays open and thus visible
<Laibsch> "XY hard to configure to do ABC"
<Laibsch> Title should be as specific as possible
<Laibsch> Dupe the others to this bug
<cprofitt> that is one option -- though a wiki  addition under the canned responses could make it easier to find...
<cprofitt> both would work...
<Laibsch> alex-weej: I don't follow you.  That is actually the quicker route
<alex-weej> most of my bugs get ignored on fdo
<cprofitt> perhaps Laibsch - have a wiki that links to the bugs as examples could help too...
<alex-weej> i have to sign up to mailing lists, and i hate email
<Laibsch> alex-weej: Then you should about what that is the case.
<Laibsch> alex-weej: Did you offend anyone? Are they actively ignoring you?
<cprofitt> alex-weej, take a look at this page -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<cprofitt> there are some great tips in there to assist you with bug reports...
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: you can always just read feeds, or check the archives
<Laibsch> alex-weej: If just nobody picks up your reports, then you should consider maybe how to improve your reports with more data or clearer language or whatnot
<alex-weej> or i could just use launchpad...!?
<Laibsch> alex-weej: And you will need someone gateway'ing for you
<cprofitt> they will help make sure that they are complete and you can get a digest for the lists or you can use your launchpad site to follow your reported / triaged bugs
<Laibsch> alex-weej: Better is to gateway yourself
<Laibsch> which is also why this is quicker
<Laibsch> Because most xorg bugs won't be fixed in ubuntu, but in upstream
<alex-weej> it's a pain in the arse dealing with upstream trackers. even if it does get fixed upstream i'd have to dig out the fix to test it on my system
<alex-weej> or compile upstream sources
<alex-weej> obviously the fix will go upstream but it's probably just a quirk, it's not like i'm going to fix it wrongly
<alex-weej> working upstream just takes it longer for the results to show in ubuntu
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: can't you link the bug upstream to LP?
<alex-weej> if i did this for every bug i found i wouldn't have enough time in the day to eat or sleep
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> alex-weej: you are not alone
<BUGabundo> that means you can't find all the bugs
<BUGabundo> I find a bunch of them my self
<BUGabundo> and many, I send upstream
<BUGabundo> other (when I don't have an account upstream) I just mark it as "needs upstream bug"
<BUGabundo> so that a new bug triager can do it for me
<alex-weej> the day that i can just click a button to send upstream in launchpad without an account on one of 1000 bugzillas/sourceforget/whatever, is the day i am a happy man :)
<BUGabundo> do as I do
<BUGabundo> :)
<Laibsch> alex-weej: A thousand mile journey begins with a single step.  Better to make that step in the right direction than to try and do it all.  Look up Kaizen.
<Laibsch> And follow BUGabundo's advice
<Laibsch> It will make for a lot more happy users, you included, I assume
<Laibsch> LP users
<alex-weej> haha i know what kaizen is. but the thing is, i am supposed to be doing other things. i just wanted to do a quick 2 minute debug of a broken eject key and get a bug reported
<alex-weej> but now i sit here 15 minutes later with the CD still inside my computer
<alex-weej> and no bug reported :P
<Laibsch> I don't understand what you are looking for
<Laibsch> @ all: Can anybody help me understand why the Debian task in bug 236041 is still open?
<charlie-tca> peers to be because Debian couldn't find the package and so never updated the bug
<Laibsch> bug #236041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236041 in pastebinit "please support paste.debian.net" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236041
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: Where do you see that?
<Laibsch> from the Debian BTS:
<charlie-tca> about halfway up before I finished reading all of it.
<Laibsch> Found in versions 0.10-1, pastebinit/0.10-1 Fixed in version pastebinit/0.11-1
<charlie-tca> But the last comment is : We believe that the bug you reported is fixed in the latest version of
<charlie-tca> pastebinit, which is due to be installed in the Debian FTP archive:
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: Are we talking about the same thing here?
<charlie-tca> launchpad bug 236041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236041 in pastebinit "please support paste.debian.net" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236041
<charlie-tca> debbugs 483381
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> clearly marked as closed
<Laibsch> or fixed
<charlie-tca> debbugs has the comment I referenced, which leads me to think it isn't quite there yet
<hggdh> debian bug 483381
<ubottu> Debian bug 483381 in pastebinit "pastebinit: Please support http://paste.debian.net as pastebin" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/483381
<Laibsch> that is a standard comment
<charlie-tca> You could close it manually if you want to
<Laibsch> see, the tracker has it closed ^^
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: I'm trying to understand what happened first
<Laibsch> hggdh: Do you have an idea?
<hggdh> trying to figure it out
<hggdh> well, the debian bug clearly state this was resolved on the specifed version
<hggdh> which does not seem to be the case...
<hggdh> did you look at the diff?
<Laibsch> hggdh: I'm the maintainer, reporter of the bug all in one
<Laibsch> I know what is going on in that bug
<hggdh> heh
<Laibsch> and it is fixed ;-)
<hggdh> sorry
<Laibsch> I just don't understand why it's still on my radar
<Laibsch> well, of course because the Debian task is still open
<hggdh> OK. Actually, the LP bug should not have been closed
<Laibsch> And LP seems to have tripped over itself here.  Trying to understand why..
<Laibsch> why not?
<Laibsch> It's fixed in Jaunty version
<Laibsch> -> LP bug can be closed
<hggdh> it is already fixed? the last comment states it was still going to be installed
<Laibsch> Or should it have been closed by some automagic when 0.11 hit Jaunty?
<hggdh> if the changelog for Ubuntu states (LP: xxxxx) then LP automagically closes it
<Laibsch> yes, it was fixed in 0.11 which is in Jaunty
<Laibsch> I think the Debian changelog has only the Debian bug number
<hggdh> then OK. Sorry. What put me off is the last comment statings "when it reaches Jaunty)
<Laibsch> Still does not explain why LP can't track Debian BTS here
<hggdh> ah. It was probably merged, then
<Laibsch> Yes, I think I closed it later without putting in another comment
<Laibsch> It was synced
<Laibsch> no Ubuntu changes (of course, none are necessary, I'd put them in the Debian package)
<hggdh> the upstream task in LP should have been marked closed by LP as soon as LP re-read the bug comments
<hggdh> this seems to have been a failure from LP to notice it
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> I wonder why
<hggdh> hum
<Laibsch> Let's see if the guys in #launchpad know anything about it
<hggdh> Laibsch, I think the best is to open a LP/Malone bug on this, and ask them why the upstream was not closed
<hggdh> this is wrong
<Laibsch> yeah, eventually, I will
<Laibsch> Let's see if the lp guys have a quick answer
<hggdh> on #launchpad?
<seb128> thekorn: hey, what would you recommend to use nowadays to do simple things as "what is the title for bug number nnn"?
<Laibsch> What's the commonality for bugs listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/ ?
<Laibsch> I nominated bug 327386 for Jaunty, for example, yet it does not show up in that list.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327386 in ubuntu "[jaunty] Font becomes far too big" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327386
<seb128> nominations need to be accepted
<charlie-tca> Laibsch: thanks for the launchpad thing. It explains what is happening to my xfce bugs too
<seb128> you don't have the power to do direct nominations
<Laibsch> seb128: IOW, those are the accepted nominations?
<seb128> yes
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: You mean upstream tasks being left open?
<Laibsch> seb128: OK, thanks
<thekorn> seb128, you mean in a script? - definitely launchpadlib
<Laibsch> I guess that still leaves looking for a sane way to collect and group hardy bugs
<Laibsch> leaves me looking
<Laibsch> jaunty bugs
<thekorn> it's fast and easy once you found a way to handle the credentials
<seb128> thekorn: do you have a small example somewhere? is there an easy way to deal with the credential thing?
<Laibsch> seb128: Is there a way to list jaunty nominations irrespective of acceptance status?
<Laibsch> get a long list of bugs
<Laibsch> LP search functions really suck
<charlie-tca> Laibsch: yes.
<Laibsch> and have sucked ever since LP was created
<seb128> Laibsch: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+nominations
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: I have a bug opened that should be a dupe of that one of fonts
<Laibsch> seb, great. thanks
<seb128> 362 bugs listed there utch
<thekorn> seb128, lp:~thekorn/+junk/launchpad-shell is a ipython like shell which tries to help you with credentials etc
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: if lp search fail, use google
<Laibsch> well, not looking for a particular bug
<thekorn> seb128, and also in ubuntu-dev-tools there is a script to create such credentials
<seb128> thekorn: thanks
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: I'm more after a task list
<thekorn> it is called manage-credentials
<james_w> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121952/
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+nominations from seb128 might be workable
<Laibsch> I can even search inside that group
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: It is a very visible and often reported bug.
<Laibsch> But yours is not listed in http://tinyurl.com/ajs8ed :P
<seb128> james_w, thekorn: thanks
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: the techical notes *asks* for it to be reported
<BUGabundo> so that it can be fixed
<thekorn> james_w, ubuntutools is this lib which is part of ubuntu-dev-tools, right
<BUGabundo> mine was closed by the bug triager
<BUGabundo> and then I had to open it again
 * thekorn always gets confused by the naming and different places of all these libs
<james_w> thekorn: yep
<BUGabundo> seb128: on bug 333366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333366 in nautilus "new nautilus windows stays in background due to "unfocus" policy in jaunty" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333366
<BUGabundo> sure its reproducible
<thekorn> one day we should create a wiki page (maybe on help.lp.net) to show all this tips&tricks around launchpadlib
<BUGabundo> every single time I use the menu or from a cli
<seb128> BUGabundo: I still fail to see what nautilus has to do with notifications
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> its the other way around
<BUGabundo> I fail to get the link from the wiki
<BUGabundo> but some where it says that some apps will now open in the background
<BUGabundo> and nautilus is doing just that
<BUGabundo> while it should be on foreground
<seb128> ?
<seb128> BUGabundo: nautilus is a file manager
<seb128> ie it browse directories
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm talking about
<seb128> it's not doing anything to something else
<BUGabundo> grrr
<seb128> not doing notifications
<BUGabundo> we are not seeing eye to eye
<seb128> not handling focus
<BUGabundo> seb128: when you open an app, you expect it to be foreground
<BUGabundo> correct?
<seb128> yes
<BUGabundo1> _I thought_ it may have to do with the changes to set some apps as *unfocus*
<BUGabundo1> like UM now does and a few others
<BUGabundo1> doesn't anyone else here on jaunty see this?
<seb128> BUGabundo1: ok, I get it now, when people don't know they should not try to guess but describe their issue otherwise  that just confuses things
<seb128> that's a compiz issue
<seb128> nothing to do with nautilus nor notifications
<BUGabundo1> I'm not using compiz
<BUGabundo1> I'm on metacity
<BUGabundo1> but have composite enabled
<BUGabundo1> have to go
<seb128> composite is not revelant there
<savvas> seb128: any chance that we'll have bug #208750 for jaunty? the patch for it was released upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208750 in gvfs "gvfsd-ftp - Pure-FTPd Error: Invalid reply" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208750
<BUGabundo1> I'll follow the bug
<seb128> I got the issue until opening a mount and now that works again
<seb128> weird bug
<seb128> savvas: upstream will roll new tarballs next week and we will do the update
<savvas> ah great, thanks :)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> hi james_w
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I think I remember a bug you triaged where the policykit gnome authorisations tool in the System->Administration menu basically didn't work any more
<james_w> I can't find it now, am I imaging things?
<chrisccoulson> it's assigned to gtk+2.0 at the moment, although it might be assigned back in a few minutes. I'm just about to test a fedora patch
<chrisccoulson> bug 328921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328921 in gtk+2.0 "PolicyKit Implicit and Explicit Authorisations Not Being Applied" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328921
<james_w> chrisccoulson: heh, you found the patch
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> the patch works
<chrisccoulson> ah, you tested already. thanks!
<james_w> I just found it from a different direction, and just requested sponsorship
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<james_w> and remembered the bug and so tested, and it fixes that one as well
<james_w> so I wanted to clean it up
<chrisccoulson> cool. i just reassigned the bug back again
<james_w> thanks for working on it
<james_w> it seems there was a gtk+ component as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems that a change in gtk broke it. I tested it with the old 2.14.x version of gtk, and it worked ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks for sorting out the patch anyway - that's one less thing for me to do this evening :)
<maxb> If a bug is regression-potential, and it's an important regression, should it be "Nominated for release"-ed for Jaunty?
<asomething> maxb: what bug? my understanding is that at this point, only blocker should be targeted at jaunty
<maxb> How about bug 319825? I'd say all Acer Aspire One's deciding they can't connect to wifi using networkmanager is fairly blocking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319825
<asomething> maxb: sounds fair to me, especially since it's well triaged. I'd say go ahead an nominate, the worst that can happen is that someone from ubuntu-release declines it
<hggdh> asomething, would you be willing to package Evo 2.24.4 for Intrepid?
<asomething> hggdh: sure, but probably not until Wed
<hggdh> oh, no prob. We just had an unhappy user on the evo ML...
<hggdh> asomething, thank you
<asomething> hggdh: no problem
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<bdmurray> maco: If I found bugs with alsa-info output would that help you with the AlsaInfoOutput wiki page you started?
<maco> bdmurray: i think dtchen wants jaunty ones, but if yes
<maco> bdmurray: he says theyre all broken, so he needs these to get a listing of cards in existence and go through fixing 'em all. im not sure quite how literal "all" is
<bdmurray> maco: isn't codec and ssid not kernel specific?
<maco> some codecs arent supported in older kernels so they wont have output
<BUGabundo> maco: is this a Request for Logs?
<BUGabundo> I can send mine
<maco> bdmurray: he told me before that codec output changes based on what quirk is in use
<maco> since it shows how the nids are connected up
<maco> so its possible for it to change across kernels if a quirk is added between kernels. then again, he wanted to see what was in a gentoo codec dump before dismissing it as "I've already got that one" so it probably wouldn't hurt to have older ones
<maco> i just know he asked people to take jaunty daily cds to their nearest computer store and start recording :P
<seb128> BUGabundo: would be nice if you could describe bugs
<maco> i think he's gonna be here soon-ish.  he just asked if he could come borrow my internet...something about a 2.6.29-rc5 bug wiping out his entire lvm...
<seb128> BUGabundo: a non debug glib stracktace with no description is of no use
<BUGabundo> seb128: yeai lack that... I tend to just paste crash logs
<BUGabundo> seb128: give me 5 mins to install gbd for it
<BUGabundo> I just have to wait for my 3G modem to know its 3,5G and not 2G
<seb128> BUGabundo: no gdb but valgrind, and what do you do to get the crash?
<BUGabundo> seb128: eheh just opened gedit and closed
<bdmurray> maco: okay, let me know because I could help find reports like bug 329741 which is Jaunty and has alsa-info in it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329741 in rhythmbox "pulseaudio[5955]: module-alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0. (dup-of: 320875)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320875 in linux "pulseaudio produces lots of log messages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320875
<BUGabundo> akgraner just confirmed it to me on a clean install of jaunty
<seb128> BUGabundo: do you use the seahorse plugin?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> have to check
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: i would be happy to help look too
<seb128> BUGabundo: bug #327252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327252 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-plugins make gedit do a double free on exit" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327252
<maco> bdmurray: hahah oh that log flood...can we mark dtchen as "this bug affects me"?
<BUGabundo> seb128: I don't see seahorse on the list of gedit plugins
<maco> BUGabundo: encryption
<BUGabundo> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535241
<ubottu> Gnome bug 535241 in general "Launching gedit with a file specified in the command line leads to a crash" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> BUGabundo: different issue yours is a memory corruption or double free or similar
<BUGabundo> maco: seb128 again, I don't see any encryption plugin on my gedit list
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<maco> i can open gedit with a file specified on the command line in jaunty
<seb128> BUGabundo: you don't get a segfault but a glibc incorrect memory usage
<BUGabundo> a user on +1 thought it was the same
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: you should look at that report again. How does "right click a file" "open with text editor" open on a command line?
<seb128> BUGabundo: do you have seahorse-plugins installed?
<maco> i have document stats, insert date/time, modelines, spel checker, and text encryption plugins enabled. so what do you have enabled that i dont?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy seahorse-plugins  Installed: 2.25.90-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> ahh maco now I see it there
 * BUGabundo scrashs eyes
<BUGabundo> its "text encription"
<BUGabundo> and it would seem its ON by default
<BUGabundo> cause akgraner has the same crash log
<maco> wait does it crash on load or on exit?
<BUGabundo> I can't disable the plugin maco seb128
<BUGabundo> gedit just crashs
<BUGabundo> it used to crash on exit
<maco> because i just clicked the X and yeah...core dump
<BUGabundo> same or new bug?
<maco> hmm?
<seb128> BUGabundo: gconftool --set /apps/gedit-2/plugins/seahorse-pgp --type bool false?
<BUGabundo> diff backtrace
<seb128> BUGabundo: that should disable it
<maco> seb128: still crashes
<seb128> ok no clue then
<maco> oh wait
<BUGabundo> still on
<maco> that didnt disable it
<BUGabundo> and still crasing
<seb128> uninstall seahorse-plugins? ;-)
<BUGabundo> and there I went
 * maco tries
<BUGabundo> missed something?
<maco> no
<BUGabundo> ok
<maco> no crash
<maco> (after removing seahorse-plugins)
<maco> holy crap seahorse-plugins is a buggy package
<bcurtiswx> what isn't it default for bug reports to have the version of ubuntu effected.  Is there a reason why its not asked for in a drop down menu when people fill out bug reports?
<bcurtiswx> why* not what..
<maco> i think to be simple
<maco> but then it does say under (why not above?) the text box to include that stuff
<maco> in small text
<charlie-tca> also because the bug can be in all versions
<nhandler> Could someone take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyricue/+bug/277889/comments/14 ? I have no clue what the user is requesting
<bcurtiswx> but i think it would help to know which version the bugs being reported under
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277889 in lyricue "Please upgrade lyricue (universe) to new upstream version (1.9.8)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<maco> ok how about checkboxes? this bug affects __ 6.06 __ 7.10 ___ 8.04 __ 8.10 ___ 9.04
<bcurtiswx> that would be great
<bugabundo> ubuok
<bcurtiswx> like searching now.. if im interested in bugs that effect alsa and jaunty
<maco> what?
<bugabundo> back now from empathy
<bugabundo> pidgin doesnt work on 2G networks
<maco> weird
<bcurtiswx> i can search alsa.. but not even in advanced search is there a jaunty specific search
<maco> but the rest of the net does?
<bugabundo> maco it will crash
<bugabundo> got pleanty of gbd logs for it
<maco> bcurtiswx: bugabundo you could switch off of pidgin for irc while on 2g...
<bugabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118890/
<snap-l> PIdgin has been pretty flaky lately
<bugabundo> snap-l: no.... really ? /sarcams
<maco> oh wait..i forgot...i cant get pidgin to launch
<snap-l> Not crash crash, but more not hooking up to Google Talk and showing me people I want to talk to
<bugabundo> bugs with NM, PA, etc
<bugabundo> maco: that was what was happening with akgraner
<snap-l> Seeng similar behavior with empathy as well
<bugabundo> when i confirmed the gedit bug
<bugabundo> snap-l: so far empathy is up and running
<bugabundo> but back to bug one: what is the current status of this gedit crash?
<maco> so much of my chatting is in irssi i barely notice the lack of pidgin. i can only think of 1 person i talk to in pidgin that's not on this server, so... draw your own conclusions. i think it means i dont have any ungeeky friends
<snap-l> Maybe I'm not waiting long enough
<bcurtiswx> im sorry i missed the steps.. what are we doing to get it to crash again?
<bugabundo> snap-l: i spoke to soon.... apport just fired agaisnt empathy butterfly
<maco> bcurtiswx: gedit afile.txt
<maco> bcurtiswx: when you hit the X, it crashes
<bcurtiswx> intrepid? jaunty?
<maco> jaunty
<bcurtiswx> k, lemme fire up the VM
<bugabundo> jaunty
 * bugabundo empathy UI sucks
<maco> meanwhile pidgin crashes from pulseaudio stuff and 2G networks apparently, and just hangs on start for some of us
<bugabundo> ahh 3G is back....
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: agreed
<maco> ugh yeah
<bugabundo> installing gdb for gedit and glibc
<maco> empathy's ui is like kopete
<bugabundo> to help seb128
<maco> forced alphabetization
<bcurtiswx> i havent updated my vm in a bit.. im gonna test that gedit problem before and after an upgrade
<bugabundo> 14MiBs.... xeee
<bcurtiswx> i gedit from gui load and terminal.. clicking the X doesn't bring apport or anything suspicious up (before an update)
<maco> bcurtiswx: did you load it from terminal with a file?
<bugabundo> bcurtiswx: seb128 uploading gdb trace to bug
<bugabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/333558
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333558 in glibc "glibc detected *** gedit: double free or corruption (fasttop):" [Low,Invalid]
<bcurtiswx> maco: i type "gedit afile.txt" then x'd it out, no problems
<bugabundo> 121MB for valgrind? wtf
<bcurtiswx> let me update and  i will test out those actions again
<maco> bcurtiswx: note what version you currently have
 * bugabundo 2G suck > 4487B/s 2h 19min 13s
<maco> apt-cache policy gedit
<maco> and apt-cache policy seahorse-plugins
<bcurtiswx> 2.25.7-0ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> that was gedit
<bugabundo> umm i need to post that to the bug too
<bcurtiswx> 2.25.90-0ubuntu1 for seahorse
<maco> seahorse or seahorse-plugins?
<bugabundo> $ apt-cache policy seahorse  Installed: 2.25.91-0ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> seahorse-plugins
<bugabundo> $ apt-cache policy seahorse-plugins  Installed: 2.25.90-0ubuntu1
<bugabundo> $ apt-cache policy gedit  Installed: 2.25.7-0ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: i have the same versions before a software update
<bugabundo> see the bug
<bugabundo> i have it all there
<bcurtiswx> i am reading it yes
<bugabundo> but me and maco have text enc ON
<bugabundo> and cat disable it
<bugabundo> *cant
<bcurtiswx> hmm, lemme try that out, idk if its set that way in mine or not yet
<bugabundo> seb128_: is that bt good?
<seb128_> bugabundo: which one?
<bugabundo> valg is still donwloading
<bugabundo> maco can u try it?
<maco> try what?
<bugabundo> seb128_: the new one i added from dbgsym
<maco> valgrind on gedit?
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: i am able to reproduce your bug now
<bugabundo> maco val
<maco> bcurtiswx: what was updated?
<bcurtiswx> maco: nothing
<maco> oh you had the plugin disabled
<bugabundo> i bet it rurned on text enc
<bcurtiswx> maco: yes
<maco> 5mb of memory leak...nice
 * bugabundo has now a new debug toy heheh
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: same problem trying to disable plugin too
<bugabundo> lol
<maco> seb128_: so what are we looking for in valgrind?
<bugabundo> add that to the bug
<bugabundo> so other users find it
<bugabundo> i cant open LP right now
<maco> um....am i supposed to have gedit-dbgsym?
<bugabundo> i have it
<seb128_> maco: yes, that's usually what is useful for double free issues
<bugabundo> if i add enough free disk, i would have it for all packageds
<bcurtiswx> set to confirmed, for everyones information
<bugabundo> thanks
<bugabundo> i would like to update the bug, but its 404 for me
<bugabundo> :(
<maco_> valgrind and irssi are on my other workstation, and my kbd is dead in X :(
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: its fine for me, no 404
<bugabundo> 94% [1 valgrind 39961640/42.2MB 94%]  woot
<bugabundo> bcurtiswx: its not LP prob... its my 3G mode
<bugabundo> its stuck on 2G mode :(
<bcurtiswx> aww, what comp u using?
<bugabundo> NM 7.1
<bugabundo> seb128_: should the upstream bug link be removed from this bug?
<seb128_> bugabundo: the new stacktrace is good
<seb128_> bugabundo: well, I would tend to think that the bug is a duplicate of the seahorse one
<seb128_> but yeah the watch is wrong
<bugabundo> let me try and remove it
 * bugabundo bad bruce
<bugabundo> done
<bugabundo> running  valgrind now
<bugabundo> seb128_: bcurtiswx how do i read valgrind log?
<seb128_> read or get?
<bugabundo> interpet it
<seb128_> you search for invalid read or write errors which are not ld or python ones
<seb128_> those tend to be valgrind noise rather than errors
<bugabundo> uploading log to bug
<bugabundo> done
<bugabundo> u guys can now see it there
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: yes
<bugabundo> OT question if wanna run gwibber (python app) on valgrind, how would i do it?
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: i don't beleive the title reflects what the bug is about anymore..
<bcurtiswx> but then again.. we're still determining the root cause... so nvm
<bugabundo> feel free to edit it
<bugabundo> i'm on 2G
<bugabundo> so any access to websites is painfully slow
<bugabundo> took me a while to upload that log
<bcurtiswx> i was just about to, but im going to wait until the root cause comes out, since you're busy woking on some debud
<bcurtiswx> eek
<bcurtiswx> debug*
<bugabundo> already did
<bugabundo> until u or seb128_ask for anything else
<bugabundo> that bug is done for me
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: i just assisted by testing out the bug to see if its reproducable.  i am not all that great with debugging
<bugabundo> ok refraising: until seb or any desktop dev pings on that bug
<bugabundo> lol
<seb128_> the log confirms that's a seahorse issue
<seb128_> would be nice to get a new one with seahorse-plugins-dbgsym installed
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: edited title to reflect bug best IMO.
<bugabundo> seb128_: installing
<bugabundo> seb128_: val or  gdb ?
<seb128_> valgrind
<bugabundo> running now
<bugabundo> seb128_: uploading now
<bugabundo> seb128_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23022329/valgrind_gedit2.log
<seb128_> bugabundo: thanks
<seb128_> it has the required details now
<seb128_> you can look to the
<seb128_> ==6915== Invalid free() / delete / delete[]
<seb128_> snippet in the log
<seb128_> it has the codepath for the incorrect free call
<bugabundo> seb128_: what i lack on descriptions, i make up on debug eheh
<seb128_> ;-)
<bcurtiswx> lol
<seb128_> still would be useful to write in the bug that you get the crash on closing
<bcurtiswx> seb128_: i edited the title to reflect that i beleive
<seb128_> bcurtiswx: ok, I didn't reopen the bug I just looked to the valgrind, thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128_: no prob
<bugabundo> should this bug also affect seahorse or seahorse-plugin ?
<bugabundo> hi maco
<bugabundo> what happened?
<bcurtiswx> wb maco
<maco> i switched workspaces then X decided i had no keyboard
<maco> had to reboot
<maco> also, mysterious horizontal scrolling
<bugabundo> seb128_: can u please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/122094/ ?
<bugabundo> its a pidgin valgrind log
<bugabundo> i still need learn how to read it better
<bugabundo> funny gedit will not open it.... just kate
<seb128_> nothing useful there
<seb128_> seems too short to be a real log
<seb128_> are you sure you didn't have an already running piding instance in which case it didn't start it under valgrind since it was running
<bugabundo> nop
<bugabundo> pidgin just kiled it self
<bugabundo> again...
<bugabundo> can i run valgrind and gdb at the same time?
<bcurtiswx> is there still any though of replacing pidgin with empathy?
<bcurtiswx> thought*
<bugabundo> bcurtiswx: postponed to koala i think
<bugabundo> cant find the blueprint to be sure
<bcurtiswx> bugabundo: yeah i think theres been a forums topic on this forever
<bugabundo> if only "some" pidgin dev were nicer!
<bugabundo> they are so rude...
<bugabundo> they beat them self up.... its crazy reading their ML
<bcurtiswx> sounds like my community.. scientists... can never agree with each other
 * bugabundo tries to get pidgin running
<bugabundo> while i'm on 2G pidgin will not start :(
<bugabundo> $ gdb --args valgrind pidgin -n --debug
<bugabundo> aint any good
<bcurtiswx> well, i need to put some food in this belly of mine.  i will be back later all
<maco> ah! wait pidgin IS running!
<maco> i can see notifications from it
<maco> it just doesnt have any open windows ???
<BUGabundo1> maco it started to be minimized
<BUGabundo1> a while a ago
<maco> it doesnt show up in alt+tab
<BUGabundo1> $ valgrindB kmail
<BUGabundo1> <unknown program name>(22347)/: Communication problem with  "kmail" , it probably crashed.
<BUGabundo1> lol
 * d-b notes people who have added responses "stock / as per wiki" to closed bugs.
<d-b> on own bug.
<d-b> which was closed.
<maco> and if i add a task manager to see the window list..no, there's definitely no open pidgin window
<maco> d-b: wait they closed their own bugs for not answering themselves?
<d-b> no i had a bug. and some guy goes and adds useless info to it
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<d-b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/288966
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288966 in launchpad-registry "Openid description above "(What’s this?) is wrong. " [Low,Incomplete]
<d-b> it was complete ... meh. not important
<BUGabundo1> new bug triagers (from events like GBJ) commit lots of mistakes
<BUGabundo1> I had to fix a few of them this weekend
<d-b> BUGabundo1: in that case i hope some one checks the ones i commented on- >i tried to be as helpful as possible.
<BUGabundo1> "they" have to learn from their mistakes
<BUGabundo1> we have been here way longer then them
<d-b> BUGabundo1: not me. i'm new
<BUGabundo1> I've been fileing bugs and learning since 2005
<BUGabundo1> and still learn new stuff every day
 * BUGabundo1 checks LP profile
<d-b> BUGabundo1: ah ?
<BUGabundo1> Member since:       2006-06-10
<maco> bdmurray: dtchen says yes the kernel matters
<bdmurray> maco: otay
<maco> because the codec dump varies by driver
<maco> (like, as the driver changes, so will that)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-24
<bcurtiswx> i is back
<BUGabundo1> how was dinner?
<bcurtiswx> haha, a 10 minute side dish
<bcurtiswx> im on a grad student budget ya know :P
<BUGabundo1> I know what you mean
<BUGabundo1> maco: ==1035==      possibly lost: 2,270,681 bytes in 49,352 blocks. isn't good is it? (taken from kmail via valgrind)
<maco> 2mb?
<BUGabundo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122116/
<BUGabundo1> full log
<BUGabundo1> I have no idea
<BUGabundo1> still learning on how to look at it
<Rocket2DMn> bug 48151 - I am going to just set this back to New unless somebody thinks I should just close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 48151 in grub "dapper upgrade, grub-install wrote to pcmcia storage, made laptop unbootable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/48151
<charlie-tca> Why not just close it as invalid, since no one has reproduced it since it was reported in 2006. Chances are good it has been since been fixed
<Rocket2DMn> charlie-tca, i've been yelled at for doing that in the past
<Rocket2DMn> i already marked it as new again
<charlie-tca> okay
<Rocket2DMn> thanks though
<Rocket2DMn> charlie-tca, how about bug 22494 though, that one would be easier to mark as Fix Released, even without feedback from the OP and original confirmer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22494 in netcfg "Incorrect wireless access point detected - no way to override" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22494
<charlie-tca> Yes, with the "closed based on the last comments above as fixed with an update" type statement?
<Rocket2DMn> Yeah, that would be my normal response, I just got chewed out a bit the other day for some stuff, so I'm taking it slow
<Rocket2DMn> thanks
<charlie-tca> I know that one.
<charlie-tca> You could always say I said so, and let them chew on me.
<Rocket2DMn> I just might :)
<charlie-tca> Of course, that doesn't apply to network-manager at all. I still haven't quite figured that out
<Rocket2DMn> hehe yeah, i have yet to figure out much about networking in linux, esp wireless
 * bugabundo raises eye browns
<bugabundo> wifi what?
<charlie-tca> wifi that did not work in 2005/2006
<bugabundo> humm that was a nasty bug
<bugabundo> glad to see it fixed
<slick666> Hi everyone
<slick666> I have a question about a bug and I'm not sure what to do next
<slick666> I'm kinda new
<slick666> no one active?
<Ryan52> slick666: you need to ask your question.
<slick666> oh
<Ryan52> and then wait.
<slick666> sry
<slick666> This bug seems ligitimate
<slick666> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/332211
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332211 in acpid "Cannot change screen brightness on Lenovo X61" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<slick666> what should I do next
<slick666> should I mark it confirmed, or new?
<Ryan52> only mark confirmed if you verify that it happens for you.
<slick666> ok, then this should go from incomplete back to new?
<Ryan52> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<slick666> the person filing seems to have added all the data necessary
<Ryan52> then Triaged fits.
<Ryan52> "Use this when you are confident that it should be looked at by a developer and has enough information "
<slick666> ah
<slick666> I see
<slick666> so I should bring this to the attention to a member of the bug control group
<Ryan52> yep. so ask here. you should also recommend an importance for them to set.
<Ryan52> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<slick666> cool, my first triage :)
<Ryan52> hmm...how do I check when my bug control powers are going to expire? they're going to expire soon, I think.
<slick666> this bug looks like a it's a low priority
<slick666> "Ones that affect unusual configurations or uncommon hardware"
<slick666> I had someone at the bugjam try it on his two IBMs and he couldn't reproduce it
<slick666> is there someone in the channel that can update this bug from incomplete to triage as a low priority bug?
<Ryan52> what's jaunty+1 gonna be called? has it been announced yet?
<slick666> Karmic Koala
<Ryan52> oh.
<Ryan52> thanks.
<slick666> np
<bcurtiswx> not a lot if dictionaries have karmic in it
<bcurtiswx> but Karmic means "of or relating to Karma"
<bcurtiswx> Im going with laxidasical llama for the next one
<Ryan52> o noez.
<Ryan52> I will never be able to spell that right.
<Ryan52> :P
<maco> Ryan52: thats ok, im not sure bcurtiswx did to begin with
<maco> let's not make it be Lepper Leopard, k?
<bcurtiswx> maco: lol, actuallly http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=laxidasical
<Ryan52> heh
<maco> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=lackadaisical
<maco> urban dictionary isn't a real dictionary!
<Ryan52> pffft. close enough. :P
<bcurtiswx> i know, i was totally playing around with that one
<maco> yeah yeah
<bcurtiswx> lonely larvae ?
<bcurtiswx> legendary locust?
<bcurtiswx> ok ok, im deviating from reality
<bcurtiswx> can you tell its my bed time?
<Ryan52> lol
<bcurtiswx> Lamassu (Assyrian winged bulls and lions, with       human heads.)
<bcurtiswx> sweet
<bcurtiswx> lets stick with mythical creatures (like the jackalope)
<bcurtiswx> Leviathon
<bcurtiswx> eek
<bcurtiswx> Leviathan*
<bcurtiswx> A       huge sea serpent mentioned in the Bible. The name means       "coiling" At the End of Days, the Behemoth and Leviathan will       battle, destroying each other.
<maco> whats the snake that eats its own tail? i think it might be at the start of the alphabet though :-/
<slick666> lol
<tcole1> ouroboros
<maco> omnipotent ouroboros...2 years from now?
<maco> (thats the snake that eats its own tail)
<Ryan52> is it correct of me to close (as in "fix released") a bug against hardy that's is not reproducable in Jaunty? do FTBFS bugs count too?
<Ryan52> bdmurray: hmm. can you extend my bug control membership? I really haven't done all that much, tho I do respond to incoming bugs on my packages, and try to work on the backlog of them. which is all I really intended on doing in the first place anyway...and my number of packages is growing, so ya..
<maco> ok im trying to figure out what the heck is going on with pidgin
<cactaur> Hey, I was wondering if someone could look over this bug. I have this bug, and I found a report which was similar to it, with the same symptoms, but I'm not sure about the root cause, and I'm not even sure it's in the right package. Should I change the first report to reflect what I think, file a new bug report, or just leave my comments for someone else to handle?
<cactaur> This is the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293424
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293424 in linux "intrepid: iwl3945 won't connect with WEP passphrase" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> i mean, the symptom is "there's no visible buddy list on any workspace" but itd be really nice if gdb showed what was going on
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> #333675 -> wishlist
<YoBoY> #333659 -> wishlist
<savvas> where's the global jam after-party? :P
<dholbach> savvas: on loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<dholbach> feel free to weigh in with your thoughts
<savvas> I didn't participate much unfortunately, ubuntu-cy is working on a linux presentation for the government
<dholbach> savvas: still it'd be nice to hear what you have to say :)
 * savvas looks
<savvas> dholbach: by the way, the pending merges will be reviewed again once the new dev release is prepared, right?
<dholbach> savvas: yes - if there's anything urgent, we'll merge it beforehand or you can do it, if you like :)
<dholbach> some might need a freeze exception though
<savvas> ok thanks
<dholbach> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/bugs/rcbugs/ might be a good indicator for that
<Hew> anyone know what desktop environment this is? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22960711/Screenshot.png I'm not sure if it's broken, or it's XFCE or something. bug 332491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332491 in mail-notification "Message popups show up as dialogs" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332491
<james_w> Hew: it could be Xfce
<Hew> james_w: Ok, thanks.
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> Foo Fam Fim I smell a BUG. Ill crash BUGs
<bddebian> heh
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> bug #333651 , will bug control please set to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333651 in s3cmd "Please upgrade s3cmd to 0.9.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333651
<MrKanister> bcurtiswx_: done
<bcurtiswx_> MrKanister: ty
<MrKanister> bcurtiswx_: You are welcome
<thomasdelbeke> Hi people
<thomasdelbeke> are u offline now?
<thomasdelbeke> or can u take a look at this:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122459/
<thomasdelbeke> and this:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122460/
<dholbach> thomasdelbeke: if I'm not mistaken it seems to be waiting for something in both cases
<dholbach> seb128: can you confirm?
<thomasdelbeke> I had a fatal display crash
<thomasdelbeke> I do not know what it was waiting for
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/323694
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323694 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "xorg + VGA driver + BIOS incompatibility ; Symtom: right keypad does no longer work." [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> anything in Xorg.log or gdm log?
<seb128> confirm what?
<seb128> (in a meeting)
<thomasdelbeke> I think it is a duplicate of that bug
<dholbach> seb128: the two pastebin things above - looks like gdm is waiting for something there and probably not a real crash of gdm
<thomasdelbeke> I broke my arm so I am slow
<thomasdelbeke> I look now
<seb128> is it crashing or hanging or what?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122465/
<seb128> could you describe your issue rather than just give stacktraces and log?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122467/
<thomasdelbeke> ok sorry
<thomasdelbeke> display crashed
<thomasdelbeke> did alt+ctrl+F5
<seb128> display?
<thomasdelbeke> got command prompt
<seb128> login screen? desktop? crashed, ie your session closed and you went back to login screen?
<thomasdelbeke> yes it froze up
<thomasdelbeke> I got a pink brown screen
<thomasdelbeke> with nothing on it
<thomasdelbeke> then i did:
<thomasdelbeke> did alt+ctrl+F5
<thomasdelbeke> logged in
<thomasdelbeke> pidof gdm
<thomasdelbeke> attached both to gdb
<thomasdelbeke> I always have one child
<thomasdelbeke> i just did backtrace full + info registers + thread apply all backtrace
<thomasdelbeke> gdm2 is the child process
<thomasdelbeke> after that i killed both
<thomasdelbeke> root kill -9 pidof gdm
<thomasdelbeke> root startx
<thomasdelbeke> this gave me a total black screen
<thomasdelbeke> I had to reboot
<thomasdelbeke> the log files are there
<thomasdelbeke> I do not have gdm log (?):
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122469/
<thomasdelbeke> Any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> thomasdelbeke - i don't think i caught your whole conversation and i don't know if you were speaking with anyone specifically, but your GDM log is in /var/log/gdm
<thomasdelbeke> I cannot set logging for gdm (?):
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122472/
<thomasdelbeke> ok thanks, I have 4:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/122474/
<thomasdelbeke> So should I file a separate bug?
<tuxmaniac> The battery charge goes down rapidly below 35% . Using a Dell XPS M1210 and this has started to happen fairly recently (for the past 1 week or so) and I remember an acpi update for it. Has anyone come across similar bug?
<tuxmaniac> or is it that my battery is screwed
<dan> tuxmaniac, does your battery have one of those external meters you can use to check the charge level on the battery itself?
<dan> you could compare what the battery thinks to what is being reported in software
<BUGabundo> tuxmaniac: or just test it from BIOS
<BUGabundo> does your laptop has a "format battery" option?
<tuxmaniac> i havent gone deep into this stuff yet becauseone thing I was very happy with this machine of mine was the Laptop Batter life of 4.5 hrs (it dropped to 3.5 hrs after a year and a half which I guess is pretty normal)
<tuxmaniac> i will check these and get back. thanks. I am using a M1210 and yes it has a battery meter at the back
<bdmurray> mvo: should bug 330687 be assigned to cups-pdf?  I just moved it there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330687 in cups-pdf "Update server from 8.04LTS to 8.10 crashes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330687
<mvo> bdmurray: let me check
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
<mvo> bdmurray: I think its a duplicate
<bdmurray> I didn't see one right away
<bdmurray> mvo: how can I find out what held broken package someone has installed?
<mvo> bdmurray: that is most likely a mislanding error message :/
<bdmurray> mvo: is there something else I should look for in bug 332040 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332040 in update-manager "Upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332040
<mvo> bdmurray: let me check
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, tricky, I need to invstigate this further, looks like a problem of the resolver
<bcurtiswx> holy new login screen batman
<bcurtiswx> me likey
<jbuncher> apw:  It's John from Bug #327431.  I thought this might be a quicker way to communicate if you have the time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327431 in linux "iwl3945 cannot connect to hidden ssid WPA enterprise with Hardy 2.6.24-23 - Regression" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327431
<apw> jbuncher, hi
<jbuncher> apw:  I hope it's not rude of me to msg you like this.  I just commented on the bug:  there's a missing dependency, "wireless-crda", but that package doesn't seem to be in the repositories (it is for jaunty though).
<apw> jbuncher, yeah thats plain wrong.  will have to look at getting rid of those
<apw> you should be safe to just force that thing on
<apw> (and no its not rude, if i was busy or not here, you'd not get hold of me nothing more)
<apw> jbuncher, did you manage to shoe-horn that image on?
<jbuncher> apw: I apparently do not know how to install a deb with apt-get
<jbuncher> apw:  should I just use dpkg -i debtobeinstalled ?
<apw> if you wget the file down, you should be able to dpkg -i foo.deb on it
<jbuncher> apw:  due to the missing dependency, it said it was leaving it unconfigured.  Is there a way to force that?
<apw> --force-depends might do it
<jbuncher> that's doing it
<jbuncher> apw:  they're installed now, I'll reboot and test them one by one
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-25
<jbuncher> apw:  I tried booting one of the kernels and my wireless card is not recognized.  I believe I need the file iwlwifi-3945.ucode to be installed in something like /lib/firmware/newkernel/  Is there something else I need to install, or should I just ln -s to one of my existing kernel firmware directories in /lib/firmare?
<apw> jbuncher, yes i would copy that in manually, i have nothing built there.  thanks for your persistance
<jbuncher> apw:  No problem, I'm just glad that someone is looking into the bug :)  I'll try rebooting again.
<jbuncher> apw:  I still can't seem to get my wireless card to be recognized in those kernels.
<apw> jbuncher, getting anything in dmesg relating to it at all?
<jbuncher> apw:  I checked, didn't see anything obvious
<apw> can you paste in a dmesg from one of them
<apw> i will have to think about it tommorrow, am too tired to do think on it further today
<jbuncher> apw:  would that be /var/log/messages.0 for the previous boot?
<apw> the version should be in the dmesg i think
<jbuncher> apw:  sorry, dmesg.0
<jbuncher> apw:  I found a dmesg log, I'll attach it to the bug report.  I need to be getting home too anyway.  Thanks for your help though.
<apw> will see what else we can come up with tommorrow
<jbuncher> apw:  Sounds good.  The dmesg is attached to the bug now.  Have a good night.
<btm> should be importance: wishlist -- #205528 (needs-packaging)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> asac: you around?
<maco> dholbach: hello?
<dholbach> maco: hello? :)
<maco> dholbach: are you on jaunty?
<maco> best case is you have a computer other than the one you're using that's running jaunty
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> what are you looking for?
<maco> if you configure an interface in /etc/network/interfaces, does NM in jaunty remember to ignore that device?
<maco> because NM on here is showing wireless networks when i have wlan1 configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<dholbach> I hvae no idea
<maco> well i dont think it's *supposed* to
<maco> im just wondering if you can reproduce that behaviour
<Laibsch> What is the best way to get a bug that I triaged up to the point of providing a verified debdiff against current Jaunty sources on the radar screen of the release managers?
<Laibsch> Some team I should subscribe?
<Laibsch> Some flag?
<Laibsch> something else?
<maco> what part of the archive?
<maco> main or universe?
<Laibsch> can be either
<Laibsch> I mean, I triage both main and universe
<Laibsch> So, eventually, I will need both
<maco> ah ok
<maco> well its ubuntu-main-sponsors
<maco> (i meant for this package, but whatever)
<maco> for main
<maco> and ubuntu-universe-sponsors for universe
<maco> just subscribe them to the bug
<Laibsch> hm, OK
<Laibsch> They deal with a lot of stuff, though
<Laibsch> IIRC, I had a few things linger for weeks even after subscribing them
<maco> it happens
<Laibsch> This was not for Jaunty, granted, but a few weeks delay could invalidate the work I did, Jaunty is fast-moving and I'd have to rebase
<Laibsch> Plus, it's not that many more weeks until release
<Laibsch> I'll add those team to cc
<Laibsch> If anybody else knows some other trick, let me know.  Thanks maco
<maco> well i suppose you could try to figure out how to poke them and hope they dont get annoyed at you...
<maco> Laibsch: any chance you're running jaunty?
<maco> (i'm trying to get someone to replicate this bug)
<Laibsch> #?
<maco> hasnt been posted yet. id like to be sure its not my usual encounter with heisenbugs
<Laibsch> yes, I'm running jaunty
<maco> the trouble is i have my wireless configured in /etc/network/interfaces.  somehow, network manage still displays available networks for my wireless card. AFAIK, nm is supposed to ignore any manually-configured-in-the-interfaces-file interfaces
 * maco digs out other laptop for comparison testing
<maco> it'll be *very* interesting if i manage to make a heisenbug migrate from one laptop to another
<YoBoY> bug 334207 -> wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334207 in bash "Bash 4.0 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334207
<maco> marked
<YoBoY> good morning :)
<Laibsch> maco: I'm very happy with my wifi on Jaunty, more than on Hardy initially and I'm not really willing to fiddle with that, sorry.
<maco> ok
<maco> i just tried on my other laptop and it doesnt reproduce there. now im wondering if NM is looking at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and going "2 wireless cards are listed, but i cant find one and the other is manually configred...meh, use it anyway"
<maco> so im going to see if it still shows up when i remove the old wireless card from the config
<Laibsch> maco: I think you're drifting towards a support request
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: there's a mail that deals with this.  let me find it
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: oh, and we're on irc too, fwiw
<Laibsch> ??
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-October/000508.html
<Laibsch> you got me confused now
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Will read
<Hobbsee> (i'm belatedly replying to your "how do I get my bug on the release managers watchlist?" question)
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> Thanks
<Hobbsee> however, the release managers don't automatically sponsor things, so ubuntu-*-sponsors is usually the queue to put it on (although they can if they wish)
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Laibsch> Exactly what I was looking for
<maco> my hypothesis failed
<Hobbsee> maco: btw, we're on IRC - we're not too hard to poke
<maco> Hobbsee: its more of knowing *who* to poke
<Hobbsee> maco: that's true.  ~ubuntu-release &/or ~motu-release on launchpad's usually a good start ;)
<maco> laserjock and scottk are the ones im totally sure of, and they like to stick to edubuntu and kubuntu respectively
<maco> you said "we" though so i guess now you're on the list?
<maco> ok so neither weird networkmanager junk i'm experiencing is linked to having 2 interfaces that are not present listed in my udev rules
<maco> however, my other laptop exhibits neither of the bugs
<maco> i really wish i could get a reproducible bug once in a while
<Hobbsee> maco: i released one of the alphas for gutsy, and am still on that list, yes.
<maco> by "now on that list" i meant i just put you on my mental list :P
<Hobbsee> oh :)
<zinzin> hi,
<maco> zinzin: well now that youve asked the first thing to do would be to search on launchpad
<zinzin> maco: i did, but dont see such a report
<maco> ok then file the bug
<zinzin> ok, will put it here first, then file a bug later. lets see if anybody knows the problem
<zinzin> ﻿﻿i am using 8.10 on GPU i915 Intel. i got the problem when run glxgears, like "﻿Failed to initialized GEM. Falling back to classic". Now OpenGL doesnt run anymore. Anybody knows this problem?
<zinzin> ﻿it didnt happen with me before, so perhaps the recent update of xorg is the culprit??
<zinzin> i mean glxgears doesnt run anymore
<maco> zinzin: run "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel" and paste hte Installed: line
<zinzin> Installed: 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.3
<zinzin> maco: is there any way to fall back to older version, to see if that can fix my problem?
<maco> ok, now wait and maybe someone else can say "yes i see it too, you're not crazy" and then you guys can file a bug with confirmation
<maco> yes, you can install the older one with dpkg -i --force-downgrade
<maco> have to find it though
<zinzin> maco: then how to know which version to downgrade to?
<zinzin> and how about other related packages? need to downgrade, too?
<maco> might still have it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<maco> maybe. i dont know what all it'd depend on, and im not using 8.10
<zinzin> maco: hmm, i find that in /var/cache/apt/archives only 1 package, that has exactly version i am using
<zinzin> so it seems i never upgrade it in the first place (?)
<maco> or you ahve it set to remove old versions automatically
<zinzin> maco: i think i found the problem: the PAE kernel doesnt work with GEM
<maco> oh ok
<zinzin> so i have to turn off PAE in the compiled kernel
<zinzin> the bug was reported upstream
<zinzin> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17993
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 17993 in Driver/intel "[GEM] kernel with PAE panics when starting X" [Normal,Assigned]
<zinzin> i think that is the case. i am recompiling kernel now, to see if the problem is gone
<askand> Is it possible that latest inteldriver may fix bug 303011 , info in the last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<Laibsch> I'm sure DKMS is nice, but I wonder if we're not going to see Ubuntu-supplied kernel modules as a separate package anytime soon (compiled with the help of dkms, I suppose)
 * Laibsch really hates to have all that cruft on his laptop just to have a simple module which was packaged before
<jbuncher> apw:  still no luck with recognizing my wireless card on those kernels
<apw> well thats balls isn't it
<jbuncher> apw:  is there a way I can download the source and have it use my current config settings?  Like with make oldconfig?  I've done that before, though I largely forget the steps.
<apw> yep, you can slurp down the kernel
<jbuncher> apw:  slurp?
<apw> copy your current config from /boot/config-<uname -r>
<apw> make oldconfig, and then make it
<apw> i don't find install works as nice as i might hope
<apw> but, that is in theory exactly what my mainline builds did (the second time round)
<apw> jbuncher, which of those builds did you test?
<apw> (and did it throw that dependancy warning this time?)
<apw> jbuncher, btw, this is probabally more appropriate to #ubuntu-kernel, see you over there
<jbuncher> apw:  I installed all 3, but I tried booting the 2.6.24.4 build.  No dependency warning this time on any of the installs.
<apw> jbuncher, /join #ubuntu-kernel
<jbuncher> apw:done
 * skorasaurus is away: Away
<askand1> If I should file a bug about removing PalmOS from the preferences menu, what package should I file it against?
<btm> there is a bug status 'wont fix' but I assume regular users can't access it?
<savvas> yes btm
<savvas> I think it's reserved for the bug triagers and the coders
<bdmurray> Only the ubuntu-bugcontrol team can set a bug's status to won't fix.
<btm> is there a process for getting them to look at a bug? subscribe a user? or just leave it for them to stumble across?
<bdmurray> you could mention it here ;-)
<btm> sure, just didn't want to spam over all these join/parts ;)
<btm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpgsql-ruby/+bug/290648
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290648 in libpgsql-ruby "code needs to require 'pg' instead of 'postgres'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrooney> For a bug that is new in Jaunty and gets fixed with an update, that gets marked Fix Released right?
<charlie-tca> btm: done
<MrKanister> mrooney: Yes, if the fix made it to an Ubuntu release the bug that belongs to the package can be set to "fix-released"
<bdmurray> If you definitively know the cause and fix
<bdmurray> If it was magical I'd prefer it became Invalid
<mrooney> MrKanister: well Jaunty isn't released yet, hence the question
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah it is narrowed down to a specific commit in the source package so I'll do released, thanks!
<MrKanister> mrooney: But the fix is in Jaunty...so in the jaunty release :)
<MrKanister> The final release does not have to be released to mark a bug as fix releasd
<mrooney> really, I thought we did Fix Committed in that case for some reason
<MrKanister> The bugsquad usually uses "fix commited" if the bug has been fixed in the upstream project, but an updated package is not yet in Ubuntu
<btm> this should be wontfix for ubuntu (gems pkg drama) and fixed upstream [or not] (debian) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgems-ruby/+bug/244742
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 244742 in libgems-ruby "ruby1.8-dev should be recommended, not suggested" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DaemonFC> #334476
<DaemonFC> hmmm
<DaemonFC> 334476
<DaemonFC> does the bot not bring that up anymore?
<charlie-tca> bug 334476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334476 in libv4l "Webcam applications in Ubuntu still cannot address VFL1 devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334476
<DaemonFC> ahhh
<DaemonFC> ty
<calc> dtchen: ping
<calc> dtchen: is AlsaInfoOutput something you want lots of data points for? I was considering bringing it up at the desktop meeting to have everyone gather data for it...
<calc> dtchen: if i read the email correctly this is just for known broken setups, but I am not certain...
<bdmurray> sbeattie: do you recall where update-manager finds the new upgrade tool for devel releases?
<bdmurray> eh found it
<sbeattie> bdmurray: dists/jaunty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current or something else?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: that's the one I always think its in pool for some reason
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 328452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328452 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade reboots computer if user enters something other than n when being prompted for reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328452
<bdmurray> some how the default is Y instead of N
<bdmurray> Okay, I got it
<carlFK_lt> pidgin crashed - gdb bt: http://dpaste.com/1531/
<carlFK_lt> is this worth reporting on lp?
<carlFK_lt> now with debugsym, kinda http://dpaste.com/1555/
<jbrinkmann> Hi. What would be correct way to handle bug 330067 ? There is no Google Earth package which caused the trouble.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330067 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X server crash while running Google Earth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330067
<maco> well it's x's problem, not google earth's so it's properly assigned
<jbrinkmann> ok
<jbrinkmann> thx
<seb128> ogasawara: hi, could you get somebody to look at bug #197762? it's open for several cycle and seems to get quite some users frustrated by the lack of anybody triaging or replying or considering the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197762 in linux "file transfers on USB disk are very slow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197762
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-26
<dtchen> calc: not necessary at this point; we've already narrowed it down. In short, alsa-kernel and alsa-lib are broken for all cards. Fix is in progress.
<dtchen> calc: it seems disabling PREEMPT and HZ=1000 in our kernel config makes the bug easier to trigger, so we should thank the kernel team for that
<cactaur> Hey everyone! I'm caught in a dilemma. I installed Intrepid and experienced a crippling (for me) bug which renders me unable to use my Desktop's internet. I did work on a bug report, which there hasn't been much activity on recently, but I'm not sure how much longer I can go without internet on my Desktop. So, I'm planning on reinstalling Hardy, but that would mean that I can no longer work on that particular bug. Does anyone have ideas on ho
<cactaur> w I can get internet on my Desktop and at the same time be able to supply the bug report with needed information, cause that's one bug I really want squashed (though I can't program).
<maco> dual boot?
<cactaur> Hmm.... that would work, but is there another way? Cause then I think I'll have issues trying to unify the two if the bug is squashed.
<maco> well is it a driver bug?
<hggdh> cactaur, at least give us the bug #
<maco> i wonder if just booting different kernels would work
<cactaur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293424
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 293424 in linux "intrepid: iwl3945 won't connect with WEP passphrase" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> what?
<maco> i cannot duplicate that bug
<maco> i have an iwl3945 laptop that i used with wep while i was at my parents'
<cactaur> maco: Did you use a passphrase?
<maco> and...actually it worked even with network manager, now that i think about it. it used to only work from the command line
<maco> and it showing a different value after youve entered it when you tell it to show the stored key is normal. in any chipset, nm keeps showing the hash of the key instead of the real key
<cactaur> maco: Actually, I was kinda confused with it, cause I'm experiencing the same symptoms with an entirely different chipset. So, I wasn't sure whether to comment on it, or just file a new bug.
<maco> i was using a hex thing
<maco> are you able to connect if you just use the command line?
<cactaur> maco: No, dhclient gets a DHCPREQUEST, but ignores it (see the link to the forum post on my comment for the output)
<maco> though i may have already been running jaunty by that point...
<maco> on hardy i had to use the command line for wep. in jaunty it works fine even with NM. not sure about itrepid
<maco> forum post...
<maco> looking
<calc> dtchen: great... i think :)
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> bug 334596 -> wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334596 in openswan "update to upstream release 2.6.20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334596
<dholbach> YoBoY: that's a request for getting a new version uploaded - not suitable for brainstorm
<YoBoY> arf ^^"
<YoBoY> what i have to put for things like this?
<dholbach> I'm taking care of this one
<YoBoY> ok tanks :)
<YoBoY> lol, 3 comments ? xD you need coffee ^^
<YoBoY> bug 334563 -> wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334563 in gnome-screensaver "it is not possible to suspend the display before locking the screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334563
<savvas> hey, why is "needs-upstream-report" tag kubuntu-specific ?
<savvas> it could be used for ubuntu as well, there are a lot of bugs that are practically begging to be forwarded upstream
<YoBoY> bug 334479 -> invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334479 in ubuntu "playonlinux" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334479
<dholbach> savvas: I don't see why the tag should be used at all - we can simply open en empty upstream task
<dholbach> savvas: and can query it from the advanced bug page
<persia> I think the use of the tag predates the wide definition of upstream projects.
<dholbach> persia: I think tags came after upstream tasks in LP :)
<savvas> dholbach: could you give me an example query link in launchpad?
<dholbach> savvas: hang on
<savvas> thanks :)
<persia> dholbach, No, after definitions.  We now have most of the upstream projects defined, but that wasn't always true.  That said, I could well be mistaken.
<dholbach> savvas: on the advanced bug page it's "Show bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bug tracker "
<dholbach> savvas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1
<dholbach> all Ubuntu bugs with an empty upstream task
<savvas> that's amazing! thanks :D
<savvas> let me reply to my own email :P
<dholbach> :)
<savvas> "Displaying first 80 comments.  View all 1005 comments or add a comment. " :P
<savvas> mvo: hey, the patch for bug 190907 is working correctly! just tested it in greek - the other user probably didn't do something correctly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190907 in gdebi "[kde] Applications cannot read Greek folder names" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190907
<mvo> savvas: thanks for confirming!
<mvo> savvas: after alpha-5 I will merge it
<savvas> great, thanks :)
<savvas> 09:38:55 < savvas> mvo: hey, the patch for bug 190907 is working correctly! just tested it in greek - the other  user probably didn't do something correctly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190907 in gdebi "[kde] Applications cannot read Greek folder names" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190907
<savvas> oops
<savvas> sorry
<mvo> np
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am looking out for a Bug which is relevant with tomcat application server which does not log in Catalina.out file in Ubuntu Server 8.04
<bddebian> Boo
<patanachai> Hi
<patanachai> Should bug #334669 > invalid ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334669 in ubuntu "problem with latest adobe flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334669
<hggdh> patanachai, ask the reporter if he has more details -- what was updated, etc. It is possible that some critical components were upgraded, and an inconsistent state reached... so yes, it is a candidate for INVALID
<hggdh> patanachai, but first ask for more details
<patanachai> thanks
<hggdh> welcome. Thank you for helping.
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Did anybody else ever experience high WLAN load resulting in a drifting mouse? -> bug 334957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334957 in ubuntu "Mouse begins to drift left under heavy wifi load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334957
<Laibsch> If it wasn't so annoying, it'd be one of the more funny bugs
<IntuitiveNipple> shared interrupts issue maybe?
<Laibsch> IntuitiveNipple: BIOS?
<Laibsch> Where do I look
<IntuitiveNipple> Start with cat /proc/interrupts and also look in the dmesg or kern.log to determine what interrupts the hardware is assigned
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> IntuitiveNipple: Seems like indeed they are using the same interrupt
<Laibsch> I'll reboot in a little while and see if I can change something in the BIOS
<Laibsch> In case that is not possible, is there anything on the software side that could be improved?
<IntuitiveNipple> Laibsch: Sharing interrupts isn't bad, but in some circumstances drivers can get confused
<IntuitiveNipple> Laibsch: Does /cat/interrupts show an unusually larger number of interrupts for their shared IRQ # ?
<Laibsch> I added the output to the bug
<Laibsch> unfortunately, the tabs were collapsed to single white space and thus the output isn't cleanly formatted
<Laibsch> The information is there, though
<Laibsch> IntuitiveNipple: is what you are asking for the second column, 1897568 in this case?
<Laibsch> Not sure if that would be high or not.
<IntuitiveNipple> what kind of mouse is it?
<hggdh> Laibsch, this is the interrupt count since the last reboot
<hggdh> sort of high, yes, unless the system has been up for quite a long time (think weeks or months)
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks like almost everything wants to share #11
<Laibsch> $ uptime
<Laibsch>  01:18:30 up 21:11,  5 users,  load average: 2.49, 1.17, 0.88
<Laibsch> yes, everything is on #11, more or less
<Laibsch> IntuitiveNipple: It is a USB mouse from Logitech, I think the name is MX310, that is what is says on the underside
<IntuitiveNipple> Laibsch: OK, nothing ultra high resolution then
<IntuitiveNipple> It does look as if somehow the input driver is seeing spurious interrupts. I've seen it before on both Windows and Linux.
<Laibsch> Alright, what I should do now?
<Laibsch> To resolve the situation for me, I'll see if I can do something in the BIOS
<Laibsch> to get the mouse onto another interrupt
<Laibsch> But what about the bug report.  I wonder if there is some information I could provide that would help improve the driver.
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> Good Afternoon everyone
<hggdh> cheers
<Kaushal> hggdh, I was looking for a Bug which i dont recollect the Bug ID which was regarding no logging in Catalina.out file of tomcat application server
<Kaushal> I think its being closed
<Kaushal> is the issue fixed ?
<hggdh> Kaushal, did you try LP advanced searc (and make sure you select also the closed stati)
<Kaushal> hggdh, i could not locate it in http://bugs.launchpad.net
<Kaushal> I have also used the Advanced search too
<hggdh> hold on
<Kaushal> sure
<hggdh> you opened it agaisnt which package?
<Kaushal> Ubuntu 8.04
<hggdh> give me some possible search terms
<Kaushal> no logging in catalina.out file
<YoBoY> Kaushal: have you commented this bug?
<Kaushal> YoBoY, i have not commented on that Bug
<Kaushal> Actually I am looking out for that Bug which i wanted to discuss with my Engg team
<YoBoY> not one of these ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=Catalina&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&fi
<YoBoY> eld.has_no_package=
<hggdh> but you opened it
<YoBoY> (arg sorry)
<hggdh> Kaushal,  what is you userid on LP?
<Kaushal> hggdh, i dont think so i have one
<hggdh> if you do not have a LP Id, you cannot open a bug there...
<Kaushal> hggdh,Let me explain it briefly
<Kaushal> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 Server and installed tomcat on it using apt-get
<Kaushal> so when i uploaded my WAR into it, i could not see any logging in Tomcat Catalina.out file
<hggdh> but you did not open a bug
<Kaushal> nope
<Kaushal> I saw a similar Bug being opened by someone else
<Kaushal> but now i am not able to trace that Bug ID
<Kaushal> so wanted to know is that Bug resolved
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> well, we are even more limited than you there... we know less than you on this particular issue.  YoBoY's search is pretty much what I found also
<Kaushal> ok
<Kaushal> hggdh, so is it difficult to get that Bug ?
<hggdh> given what you told us, this is as far as we can get
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: Have you looked in /var/log/syslog ?
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> nothing there from Tomcat?
<Kaushal> nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> which version of tomcat is it?
<Kaushal> tomcat 5.5.25
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat5.5/+bug/303058
<Kaushal> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303058 in tomcat5.5 "default tomcat install should log to catalina.out (dup-of: 277508)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277508 in tomcat5.5 "tomcat cannot configure use of syslog" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> I was going to suggest that one to you... you tell me :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I was just looking at a Hardy installation to see what is there. No file in /var/log/tomcat5.5/
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, is there a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat5.5/+bug/303058
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303058 in tomcat5.5 "default tomcat install should log to catalina.out (dup-of: 277508)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277508 in tomcat5.5 "tomcat cannot configure use of syslog" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: I don't know. You might want to check /etc/tomcat5.5/logging.properties
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you using the standard sever.xml?
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> OK. Have you started Tomcat manually at a console and looked at what it reports for clues?
<Kaushal> nope
<Kaushal> How can i start manually >
<Kaushal> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't have it installed here on Jaunty, but I've chroot-ed to the Hardy install to see what it does. The most obvious thing is in the /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 script where it starts it and sets SYSLOG for console output: "$DAEMON -user "$TOMCAT5_USER" -cp "$JSVC_CLASSPATH" -outfile SYSLOG -errfile SYSLOG  -pidfile "$CATALINA_PID" $JAVA_OPTS "$BOOTSTRAP_CLASS"
<IntuitiveNipple> The reason is, according to both the man-page and "start-stop-daemon --help" -outfile -errfile don't exist
<Kaushal> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Have you tried the solution suggested in #277508 ?
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, great
<Kaushal> I would use that workaround
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks a Lot
<thekorn> hi bdmurray, can you please renew my membership in bughelper-dev
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, you said <IntuitiveNipple> The reason is, according to both the man-page and "start-stop-daemon --help" -outfile -errfile don't exist
<Kaushal> what did you searched for the man page
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: Yes, I'm not convinced those options exist since I can't find any other uses of them either, but I wondered if you're tried #277508 suggestion?
<Kaushal> Just curious to know
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: man start-top-daemon
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: or start-stop-daemon --help
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: I'd always trust the program over the man-page since man-pages can and do get out-of-date
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: My bet is that init.d/ script was designed to work across several different Linux distributions, and the one it was tested on, a different start-stop-daemon is used that does accept -outfile -errfile
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, ok
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, so it should work if i use #277508
<Kaushal> right
<bdmurray> thekorn: you are an admin of the team ;-)
<thekorn> bdmurray, right, but I can't renew my own membership
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: *only* if start-stop-daemon supports -outfile and -errfile
<bdmurray> that's weird
<thekorn> that's launchpad ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: Which JVM are you using to host tomcat?
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, I am using sun-java5-jdk
<IntuitiveNipple> I've installed tomcat5.5 on Jaunty here and it is logging to syslog, but I noticed in its /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 it says "# juli LogManager disabled if running under gij (see bug #395167)" - and the logging is set by default to use apache juli
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 395167 could not be found
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, start-stop-daemon doesnot support -outfile or -errfile
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: lol ignore me about -outfile.... I just noticed it uses /usr/bin/jsvc as the DAEMON !! :*blush*
<Kaushal> It wont work
<IntuitiveNipple> That'll teach me to read the init script clearly
<IntuitiveNipple> Kaushal: jsvc.exec[1779]: 26-Feb-2009 18:41:39 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8180
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, so that suggestion wont work
<Kaushal> right ?
<IntuitiveNipple> It *might* now I realised it uses jsvc
<Kaushal> IntuitiveNipple, where do i seek help for this issue ?
<IntuitiveNipple> You should post a new bug report and describe the versions and what precisely you are doing and assign it to the tomcat package so the package maintainers get pinged
<Kaushal> great
<savvas> can someone set bug 267513 as Triaged please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267513 in iso-codes "Wrong translation of "Greek Modern"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267513
<hggdh> savvas, done. I thought you would be able to do it yourself...
<salty-horse> hi. using jaunty, /var/log/messages shows a usb device is connected, but nautilus doesn't mount it (set the correct options in nautilus's preferences). any ideas?
<savvas> hggdh: I didn't apply to be a bug triager :)
<savvas> not yet that is :P
<hggdh> heh
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
 * Ienorand waves back
<bcurtiswx> seb128: was my response alright in the rhythmbox bug? or should I have gone about that differently? j/w
<seb128> bcurtiswx: bug number? I look to 60 rhythmbox bugs or so today and didn't pay attention to the submitter nicknames
<seb128> look -> looked
<bcurtiswx> seb128: bug #335062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335062 in rhythmbox "janne ha" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335062
<seb128> bcurtiswx: yes, it's good!
<seb128> that's the right stock reply for such bugs ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128: ok thx, always trying to learn wherever i ca n
<bcurtiswx> can*
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-27
<bcurtiswx> hey anyone: if you have jaunty installed and updated fully
<bcurtiswx> can you try playing any song in Rhythmbox and see if the progress bar moves
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: sometimes it does. why?
<dtchen> (that's bug 330814, BTW)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio[4255]: segfault " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<dtchen> yes, i know about it. yes, i'm fixing it now. no, i don't have an ETA.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: oh, well im trying to reproduce bug 335249 and i can't even get the progress bar to move
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335249 in do-plugins "Rhythmbox 0.11.5 "Repeat" function not functioning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335249
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: pkill pulseaudio ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: then retry the RB operation
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: hmm, that didn't help me, but i notice that the length of my songs can't be found for some reason, that would def stop the progress bar for working
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: reproducible for all audio media?
<dtchen> did you restart RB after restarting PA?
<bcurtiswx> i will try that
<bcurtiswx> and yes i did restart
<stgraber> can you try moving your files away from the music directory, then put them back in
<stgraber> I once had that bug and it was because RB scanned the files when it didn't have the codecs and then stored the duration as not being available for all my files
<stgraber> moving them away and back in forced RB to rescan them and fixed the issue
<bcurtiswx> stgraber: will try one sec
<bcurtiswx> stgraber: nope
<bcurtiswx> i wonder if its my VM causing this
<patanachai> Hello
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: bug 335249 (previously mentioned), deals with gnome-do and its rhythmbox plugin.  but I don't think that gnome-do has the power to repeat
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335249 in do-plugins "Rhythmbox 0.11.5 "Repeat" function not functioning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335249
<bcurtiswx> and thats a rhythmbox thing only..
<bcurtiswx> this is important as right now the package effected is gnome-do-plugins
<patanachai> #335075 > wishlist
<patanachai> bug #335075 > wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335075 in ubuntu "moserial package request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335075
<patanachai> bug #289673 > wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289673 in gnome-desktop "close menu: allow delaying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289673
<dtchen> patanachai: marked
<patanachai> thanks
<giunzin> hi,
<giunzin> i am using Hardy
<giunzin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<giunzin> i have a problem: there is no direct rendering
<giunzin> glxinfo returns: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<giunzin> i updated to the latest xorg intel driver already
<giunzin> anybody knows how to fix this problem?
<giunzin> this makes playing game like neverball impossible, as it is very slow!
<dtchen> did you look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dtchen> BTW, #ubuntu-devel is not the correct channel for support; you really want #ubuntu
<giunzin> dtchen: i know, but that channel is too noisy, with too much people :-(
<giunzin> dtchen: i have this in Xorg.0.log: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<giunzin> is the the culprit?
<giunzin> and how to fix that?
<maco> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi maco
<maco> ^_^ i was trying to beat you to it
<dholbach> thekorn: looks like an era is over:
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~/bzr/five-a-day$ bzr diff | diffstat | tail -n1
<dholbach>  27 files changed, 69 insertions(+), 4036 deletions(-)
<dholbach> daniel@bert:~/bzr/five-a-day$
<thekorn> dholbach, ok, looks like a huge change, will the applet etc. automatically be removed by the next package update?
<dholbach> thekorn: yes :/
<thekorn> super
<dholbach> we'll just keep the "5-a-day --update" thing around for people who want it
<thekorn> cool, so from now on big brother is automatically watching our work ;)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> thekorn: just uploaded to the PPA - let me know if it works :)
<thekorn> will test the new package when it is available
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> gracias!
<thekorn> de nada
<thekorn> dholbach, the 5-a-day-applet has been removed, to actually remove the applet I need to restart th session, right?
<dholbach> thekorn: hum.....................
<dholbach> thekorn: if you restart the session the panel will probably tell you "can not load <...>. shall i remove it?"
<dholbach> you can directly remove it from the panel too
<dholbach> might be worth trying the session restart scenario
<thekorn> let's try it
<thekorn> dholbach, I got a dialog "Wollen Sie das Applet aus Ihrer Konfiguration löschen?"
<Hew> feisty-backports bugs should be marked Won't Fix. I've seen automated tools run on Launchpad that can do this, does anyone know how this can be done?
<dholbach> thekorn: sounds good :)
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> gracias!
<thekorn> dholbach, thank you!
 * thekorn hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks for testing :)
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> moo
<bddebian> foo :)
<BUGabundo> fum
<BUGabundo> how is in charge of the gnome applets?
<BUGabundo> bug 335507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not messure wifi or wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<nmandela> hi, anyone know what's up with xterm when you try to use tab completion and then resize the window before it finishes processing the tab?
<nmandela> it stops responding for me
<bcurtiswx_> bugcontrol, will you set bug #335249 to wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335249 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox 0.11.5 should offer a "repeat one song" option." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335249
<bcurtiswx_> also, when a bug is set to wishlist, is this bug officially "triaged" and can be set as so?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what to do about rhythmbox feature requests, seeing as it is being abandoned upstream with 0.12 being the last release
<bdmurray> somebody else could still implement them right?
<bcurtiswx_> chrisccoulson: whats replacing it?
<amrlima> chrisccoulson:banshee will replace rythmbox then?
<chrisccoulson> i suppose, but i don't know if we'll find anyone who wants to implement them
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what is replacing rhythmbox
<chrisccoulson> all i know is that there was announcement saying that 0.12 is the last release
<bcurtiswx_> interesting, news to me
<chrisccoulson> shame really, i quite like it
<amrlima> banshee would cause a lot of flame I guess
<chrisccoulson> why?
<bcurtiswx_> maybe RB was getting less support from devs than banshee is?
<amrlima> mono? would be fine by me. I reaaly like banshee
<bcurtiswx_> so, about my question.  would setting a bug to wishlist from a feature request, effectively deem it triaged?
<greg-g> yes, but there isn't much reason to set it to triaged, confirmed is just fine for a feature request
<bcurtiswx_> greg-g: ok ty
<bdmurray> greg-g: why?
<greg-g> bdmurray: why the second part (triaged v. confirmed)?
<bdmurray> greg-g: yeah
<bcurtiswx_> IMO: triaged means we've sent the bug off to the right place.  In wishlist cases, we've done all we can do as a triager, so thats why i would assume triaged is correct.
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: you could, and should, forward the feature request upstream
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: ah, re-read I'm with you now
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: haha,np.  i asked this is my bugcontrol app, so you can ignore that question now :-X.
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: and yes i forward all wishlist items that deal with upstream projects... upstream
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: bug #335249 if you wouldn't mind setting as triaged and wishlist for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335249 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox 0.11.5 should offer a "repeat one song" option." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335249
<greg-g> bdmurray: (sorry, office interruption) I think I had been told that when I was doing packaging requests, and mentally moved that system over the feature requests in general. To me, confirmed is good for when we know it is a feature request, and then triaged for when it is linked to an upstrem bug report.
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, according to the RB mailing list.  bastien thinks RB is a dead end project and won't make any new releases after .12
<bcurtiswx_> so this was a RB decision not gnome
<bcurtiswx_> oh... sorry thats Jonathan
<bcurtiswx_> not bastien
<bdmurray> greg-g: okay, that makes sense
<greg-g> I kinda came into that discussion midway and didn't read the full backlog, bad etiquette
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: greg-g what about upstream version upgrade requests... this isn't a bug we can link with upstream.. should those be deemed triage
<bcurtiswx_> for example pidgin version upgrades
<charlie-tca> I always go with confirmed, since I can't know for sure everything is there that is needed
<charlie-tca> If I sent it upstream, it is triaged
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca: ok, it makes sense to me then.. thanks
<bdmurray> james_w: is bug 303931 fix released now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303931 in bzr-builddeb "Doesn't handle tar extensions" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303931
<james_w> bdmurray: ish
<james_w> bdmurray: I haven't actually "released" that code
<bdmurray> james_w: there's a mail to jaunty-changes that mentions that bug
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it's an issue of having a native package really
<james_w> that bug is against the upstream project
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> I get:
<thomasdelbeke> [INFO]	Channel view for “#ubuntu” opened.
<thomasdelbeke> 	[INFO]	You are banned from this channel.
<thomasdelbeke> What is this?
<thomasdelbeke> Is this a mistake?
<thomasdelbeke> Is this a bug?
<Pici> thomasdelbeke: No, you're banned. Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss,
<thomasdelbeke> Hm
<thomasdelbeke> Is there a reason for that?
<thomasdelbeke> This is the first time I joined that channel
<Pici> thomasdelbeke: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban.
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<Mr-Woof> Hi, what's the best way to get involved with the bug squad ? :)
<asomething> Mr-Woof: Have you read through this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase It's a good starting point and covers lots of ground...
<asomething> especially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Mr-Woof> Thanks i'll go and have a read of that in a minute
<Mr-Woof> Ah i see, so you are really just sorting through the bug reports, looking for duplicates etc so they can be then pushed on to be fixed?
<bdmurray> Mr-Woof: not just duplicates, it is also gathering information to make bug reports more complete, forwarding bugs to upstream software developers
<Mr-Woof> Sounds good to me bdmurray :)
<Mr-Woof> I've been using ubuntu for a couple of months now, i'm still getting used to it
<bdmurray> It's also a great way to learn about the OS and other bits of software
<Mr-Woof> It's a pity i'm useless at programming :)
<bdmurray> Some bugs are just typo fixes in strings.  You might look for bugs tagged string-fix
<Mr-Woof> Thanks for the info guys
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Does anyone have an idea on what to do with this (?):
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123985/
<thomasdelbeke> It does not show a specific code line
<thomasdelbeke> I am reexperiencing this often
<Mr-Woof> is this the type of bug reports that can usually come through?
<thomasdelbeke> previous:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123986/
<thomasdelbeke> Mr-Woof:you were asking me?
<Mr-Woof> just in general thomasdelbeke, i'm looking to start with the bug reports.
<bdmurray> Mr-Woof: No, that bug report is not typical
<thomasdelbeke> I would like to know what to do to file a bug against that
<Mr-Woof> ah ok :)
<thomasdelbeke> I already filed something else
<thomasdelbeke> I do not know if it is the same
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/323694
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323694 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "xorg + VGA driver + BIOS incompatibility ; Symtom: right keypad does no longer work." [Undecided,New]
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone has an idea?
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone there?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: why is bug 219093 assigned to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219093 in purple-plugin-pack "MASTER pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219093
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: sorry, just got home from work.  I thought by taking care of filling out the bug request I should.  But thinking about it now, idk why.  I am unassigning it from myself right now.
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: okay, great
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: congratulations on bug-control
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: thank you!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-28
<bcurtiswx> bug #335696, i think i've led the person in the right direction and they've provided a debug.. what should i be looking to do next
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335696 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when opening ftp in new tab from bookmark" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335696
<vocx> bcurtiswx, funny, I've been investigating nautilus with gdb lately and I believe that way to run it is improper because nautilus kinda forkes or something.
<bcurtiswx> vocx, really? interesting..
<vocx> first open a terminal then, "nautilus --quit" and then do the "gdb nautilus"  ...   also, nautilus has dependencies, so maybe it makes sense to install debug packages for gtk2 and glib2 at least
<bcurtiswx> vocx: i was just going by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<vocx> Notice how in the backtrace there are several "No symbol table info available" the library immediately before is the one that needs debugging code also.
<bcurtiswx> vocx: theres nothing dealing with nautilus, so its even harder to know where to go from there.. It would be nice if you know enough, to make a nautilus debug and add it to there?
<vocx> bcurtiswx, I know, I was following that too, but in the case of nautilus I feel it is kind of "special"
<bcurtiswx> vocx: so suggest a libc debug?
<vocx> bcurtiswx, libc6-dbg puts a lot of stuff in the backtrace so no I don't suggest installing it.
<bcurtiswx> vocx: ok, so how should I direct the user?
<vocx> Well, I don't have an FTP server, so I can only give you this knowledge: apparently nautilus is started automatically, and even if you do not see a "File Browser" window there is a nautilus process running. So immediately after logging in, run "nautilus --quit" to terminate it. Then, with no nautilus running, do the "dbg nautilus" as described in the wiki page. That way you don't have to attach to the process ID.
<bcurtiswx> ok, thx
<vocx> I imagine nautilus depends heavily on "libgtk2" and "libglib2" so I suggest installing at least "libgtk2.0-0-dbg" and "libglib2.0-0-dbg"  from there the remaining missing symbols could be due to other libraries like "libatk"
<bcurtiswx> so its a crapshoot basically
<vocx> I'm not familiar with that term...heh
<bcurtiswx> casino game craps
<bcurtiswx> its ok, its late for me, and things come from my finger i don't get sometimes
<bcurtiswx> fingers*
<vocx> Now, it would be nice to see a real crash, I don't know it that is what SIGABRT means. I had a problem with nautilus too, and it didn't actually crash, it responded after 3 minutes or so. So at first I didn't know what to do, now I know the cause of the problem was that Assistive Technologies was turned on. Perhaps it's nothing but check that option is turned off, System > Preferences
<patanachai> Hi
<patanachai> bug #320247 > wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320247 in ubuntu "upgrading from stereo to 5.1 rear speakers dont work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320247
<Ryan52> patanachai: please point the reporter to the brainstorm thingy.
<Ryan52> there's a stock response for that on the wiki.
<patanachai> will do, thanks
<Ryan52> and then I'll wishlist it.
<Ryan52> so ping me once you do that.
<patanachai> Ryan52: done
<Ryan52> wishlisted.
<Ryan52> patanachai: thanks
<linard_> Hi everyone,
<linard_> I have read that this is the place to be for bug requests
<linard_> so here is mine
<linard_> Request for setting "Importance" of bug #335422 to "Wishlist".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335422 in xfce4 "Xfce 4.6 for Jaunty" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335422
<linard_> ehm, nice bot :)
<linard_> So if someone needs more info,
<linard_> or I'm doing something wrong,
<linard_> just give me a call :)
<slick666> is there anyone who can triage bug 332211?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332211 in acpid "Cannot change screen brightness on Lenovo X61" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332211
<slick666> The user seems to have provided all the information needed but I can't confirm because of specific hardware
<bcurtiswx> slick666: It would still help the devs to have the version of ubuntu that user has as well as the version of the package in question.  Try to grab those.
<slick666> ah, didn't think of that
<slick666> will do
<slick666> bcurtiswx the user doesn't specify a package for the issue of screen dimness would the hal version do?
<bcurtiswx> slick666: yeah, this appears to be issues with HAL and their video card
<slick666> cool
<slick666> thanks
<slick666> bcurtiswx, if you or anyone else is willing to also look at bug 332610.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332610 in linux "CompactFlash on USB adapter doesn't mount" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332610
<bcurtiswx> slick666: i don't see what video card they have, that would come useful
<slick666> This one has all the info as well as the versions
<slick666> ah
<andresmujica> hi ya!
<bcurtiswx> hey andresmujica
<slick666> yo
<andresmujica> gonna read all those bugmails i've got pending...lost the count ... :)
<slick666> lol
<bcurtiswx> haha, yeah thats the hardest thing.. its easy to start into a bug... but then you get bugmail swamped
<andresmujica> yeah
<vocx> bcurtiswx, about the bug you reported a few hours ago, make sure these packages are installed "nautilus-dbg", "libgtk2.0-0-dbg" and "libglib2.0-0-dbg" and run "gdb" again. The backtraces provided by the user contain no debugging info.
<bcurtiswx> yeah i also requested an STrace, i will grab that info too
<bcurtiswx> vocx: thx, and requested
<vocx> Also tell him to wait. Don't kill nautilus. Let it sit there for 5 or 10 minutes. Maybe it just hangs for a while. When he is completely sure that nautilus doesn't respond anymore then yes, kill it byt the 1 minute mark.  By the way, is there any CPU activity while trying to load the tab. Check "top", or better install "htop", to see processes taking CPU time during that period.
<bcurtiswx> vocx: feel free to add to the bug report yourself :)
<vocx> aaaw, I don't want to steal your thunder...
<bcurtiswx> vocx: theres no such thing in bug triage.  The goal is to get these bugs triaged, its not a competition
<bcurtiswx> well, i've gotta get ready to run out and take care of a few things
<bcurtiswx> adios
<vocx> it is not? mmm... why?
<Laibsch> how do I get dch to default to jaunty?
<Laibsch> now it thinks I want to prepare an intrepid package
<Laibsch> and I have to manually correct
<Laibsch> it
<vocx> Anybody can try to reproduce this bug: remove "gnome-orca", then System > Preferences > Assistive Technologies, check "Enable assitive technologies", then "Close and Log Out" and log back in. Then try to open with nautilus a directory with several subdirectories and files, like /usr/bin or /usr/lib. The result is that nautilus uses 100% CPU and takes 4 minutes or more to show the directory. Apparently was causes this behavior is "/usr/lib/at-spi/at-spi-re
<vocx> gistryd".
<BUGabundo> vocx: python probs
<BUGabundo> its in migration so many packages are now incomplete
<vocx> BUGabundo, it is a know issue? Can you clarify what you mean? There is a package called python-at-spi I believe but it is not installed.
<BUGabundo> just a sex
<BUGabundo> vocx: can't find the email about it
<BUGabundo> but it has to do with python migration to 2.6
<vocx> I can see that the package "at-spi" provides "/usr/lib/at-spi/at-spi-registryd" and "/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so" which maybe what causes this too. I was thinking of filing a bug report on "nautilus" or "at-spi", but if you know of a bug report that would be preferable.
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> we all just got that email alerting to the changes
<BUGabundo> and rufe spots we would see and expect
<BUGabundo> for a while
<BUGabundo> 2 days at least for main
<BUGabundo> and much longer for universe
<vocx> BUGabundo, still I don't see how this relates to python. If you find that email, let me know.
<BUGabundo> okay
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> need to grep my archive
<IntuitiveNipple> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000541.html
<BUGabundo> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<BUGabundo> I should have looked on announce
<BUGabundo> duh
<charlie-tca> How did you get that?
<vocx> IntuitiveNipple, BUGabundo thanks. Although... I don't know how to say this... But I should have mentioned that this bug I'm talking about does not concern 9.04.  I'm using 8.10. I don't test the newer versions. I should have mentioned that first, heh.
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IntuitiveNipple> vocx: Your problem rings a bell from a long time ago. I think I briefly encountered something similar
<BUGabundo> I'm just to used to the noise in +1
<vocx> IntuitiveNipple, can you try the steps to reproduce it? The ugly part is logging out and back in, because it interrupts your work...
<IntuitiveNipple> vocx: I can't, sorry. I'm using Jaunty
<vocx> IntuitiveNipple, well try it there too, that's the idea... to improve the newer versions too.
<IntuitiveNipple> I do recall there was a simplish solution though, to stopping nautilus doing the silly thing
<vocx> The simple solution is to uncheck the box with Assitive Technologies, but you need to log out and back. Maybe I'll try renaming libatk-bridge.so? to libatk-bridge.so.old
<IntuitiveNipple> vocx: Is it a 64-bit or 32-bit system?
<YoBoY> bug 33069 << what can i do for this old bug, the report concern the "provided packages" search and it seem's synaptic is still working like described
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33069 in synaptic ""packages provided" in search has unclear meaning" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33069
<vocx> IntuitiveNipple,  32-bit
<vocx> YoBoY, I think I understand Vogt.    The "Provided package" is not a real package, more like a "virtual" package that is provided by one or many real packages. So in fact it is NOT dpkg -S
<YoBoY> yes i know, but this bug is still open since 2006... not very efficient :p
<vocx> YoBoY, perhaps what needs to be clarified is the specific problem, and the expected behavior. Since Synaptic is an administrative program, I'd assume that people know what a Provided Package is. But if we want to remove the confusion then that search option could be removed or perhaps moved to some "advance search" feature.
<YoBoY> well i can modify the description, make a use case and we can convert it to a wishlist perhaps ?
<vocx> Yes, that is what I think would be a good solution.
<YoBoY> ok
<vocx> If "the provided package search function doesn't work as dpkg -S" is the problem, then it is actually not a problem, and Vogt should have set the bug as invalid, or as a wishlist long time ago.
<YoBoY> yep
<YoBoY> i try to make it more clear a
<vocx> The "search by name option" does seem to work as "dpkg -S" so it is more intuitive for those who try to find a real package.
<YoBoY> no, there is no dpkg -S équivalent in synaptic yet
<vocx> Right I was confusing its behavior. Then what does "search by name" do internally?
<YoBoY> search the name of the package?
<vocx> Ah, right, probably something like "apt-cache search <package>" or "aptitude search <package>"    ....woo need to take my vitamins
<YoBoY> yep
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> well bug 33069 -> i choose to invalid it (it's to old to make it a wishlist now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33069 in synaptic ""packages provided" in search has unclear meaning" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33069
<YoBoY> bug 37786 -> should be marked as wishlist, it's a default preference discussion
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 37786 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m does not show any icon on AC Power" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37786
<vocx> YoBoY, yes, seems proper. Although the bug summary should be changed then to something like "display the gnome-power-manager icon in the notification area by default".
<maco> vocx: its not a notification, so i expect itd get e wontfix anyway
<maco> things that aren't "notifying" arent supposed to hang around in the notification area
<maco> mpt'd be the person to ask though, i think
<vocx> maco, well that is one discussion, the other being what should be the default: always showing or showing only without AC <--- this is what should be considered a wishlist
<bcurtiswx> vocx: yeah that bug is a wishlist topic
<vocx> about being a notification or not, I'm under the impression that it's because of hal. There is a "battery charge applet" however it says "Legacy (non hal) backend enabled", so I ssume that a new applet, which is not in the notification area, should be hal-aware or whatever. Besides, are the gnome people the ones that decide on this? Or is it specific to Ubuntu?
<maco> vocx: i believe the current default is to show when discharging (unplugged) and when charging (plugged but not fully charged yet)
<bcurtiswx> maco: yes that is default
<maco> and if you're fully charged...well you have no reason to worry
<maco> theres no info it could possibly give you
<BUGabundo1> yep
<BUGabundo1> that's what I see
<maco> when charging it tells you how long til charged. when discharging it tells how long til i runs out.
<BUGabundo1> does it?
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo1: yes it does
<bcurtiswx> <3 my mini
<BUGabundo1> are you guys talking about GPM or the applet Battery Charge Monitor ?
<BUGabundo1> 'cause my applet is broken
<bcurtiswx> GPM
<BUGabundo1> bug 335973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335973 in gnome-applets "the battery applet is broken, if you change the AC status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335973
<BUGabundo1> for me GPM just shows a green battery
<BUGabundo1> no time or %
<BUGabundo1> unless I hover
<bcurtiswx> thats what were talking about... the hover
<BUGabundo1> the applet does that (when its not broken
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<BUGabundo1> I came in the middle
<vocx> That's what I was saying. Currently the GDM works by placing a notification, but the applet is obsolete, maybe? So how do you fix it? Moving all the code from GDM to the applet?
<BUGabundo1> I don't mind!
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> mine is broken! and I WANT to know how long I have left
<BUGabundo1> by just looking at it
<BUGabundo1> sure, we should have the bare minium of apps on tray
<BUGabundo1> I agree
<BUGabundo1> but I also feel that that should be for a new desktop, and allow a user to polute his/hers at will
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i mean that bug we originally talked about, we can turn it into a "change the icon for GPM in the tray to show % remaining..etc"
<BUGabundo1> feel free to change it
<BUGabundo1> I found out about it 2 days ago
<BUGabundo1> and today I reported it!
<BUGabundo1> 2 days ago I ran out of juice, did NOT get any warning and laptop went down
<YoBoY> vocx: sumary changed
<BUGabundo1> today it was fixed... I got 2 Indicators (seems Dx doesn't like the word Notifications)
<BUGabundo1> and laptop hibernated just fine!
<bcurtiswx> cool
<BUGabundo1> but still I have no *visual* aid for it
<BUGabundo1> until an indicator is fired up warning I get 20 min of juice
<vocx> BUGabundo1, so what you saying is, you don't want to hover your pointer
<BUGabundo1> no no no
<BUGabundo1> I want my old Battery Charge Monitor applet back and working
<BUGabundo1> telling me how long to  full charge or depelition
<BUGabundo1> I couldn't care less about the GPM icon!
<BUGabundo1> I just use it to get to the power Chart
<BUGabundo1> but even that is no good. it should keep data cross reboots
<YoBoY> BUGabundo1: you are on jaunty ?
<BUGabundo1> sure
<YoBoY> yes you are ^^"
<YoBoY> can't confirm the bug :p
 * BUGabundo1 should change my nick to bug+1
<BUGabundo1> right now I have a N/A there
<BUGabundo1> and if I unplug it won't show how long it lasts
<YoBoY> work fine on 8.10
<BUGabundo1> but GPM icon will show up
<BUGabundo1> there is no prob with the buble on ibex
<BUGabundo1> only on jaunty it got removed!
<vocx> Anybody else like to move the pointer with the key pad? I always do this in Windows and Linux, but in Ubuntu 8.10 it never saves the options that make the pointer move fast enough. Anybody else can try this? System > Preferences > Assistive Technologies > Keyboard Accessibility > Mouse key, enable them, test them. You can switch on and off with Shift+NumLock. Now log out and back in. In my case the options revert and the pointer is extremely slow, and I n
<vocx> eed to adjust speed and delay again.
<andresmujica> if something should be stated at 8.04 LTS release notes and it's not, should we look ahead and go on?? or do we look back and add it?
<vocx> I say add it. Unless 8.04.3 is going to be released soon.
<andresmujica> ohh, yes i haven't though on the .x releases..
<vocx> You mean you were looking at the 8.04.1 release? I haven't checked but I assume there are updated notes for 8.04.2
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-01
<knubbli__> check this out http://tinyurl.com/rolfxd lol
<andresmujica> ok i've made up to feb 21st bugmails ... tomorrow would be another day..
<bcurtiswx> andresmujica: don't worry you'll end up with 10 more new ones tomorrow :D
<Hew> The desktop CD isn't meant to have packages on it, right? bug 335902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335902 in software-properties "Install cdrom isn't recognized as a package source" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335902
<Flannel> Hew: It has a few packages, yes.  build-essential and some others.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.list  search for the deb files
<Flannel> (theyre all in /pool/ obviously enough)
<Hew> Flannel: Yes, that's what I thought. So the question is, should they appear as a software source? I seem to remember they were in previous releases.
<Flannel> It makes sense that it ought to be, yes.
<JanC> they are needed for e.g. installing ndiswrapper-based wifi devices using ndisgtk
<JanC> as downloading them before wifi works is quite a "catch 22"   ;)
<slick666> evening everyone
<slick666> I've been working on getting bug 332211 triaged
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332211 in hal "Cannot change screen brightness on Lenovo X61" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332211
<slick666> I think the user has everything a developer would need
<slick666> this shold probably be placed on a low priority as it requires specific hardware
<ziroday`> Should this bug be set to high? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtorrent-rasterbar/+bug/335741
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335741 in libtorrent-rasterbar "[jaunty]python(<2.6)-based apps cannot meet dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<maco> ziroday`: ignore it for 3 days and itll go away
<maco> er oh wait < 2.6
<maco> python 2.5 is still availale
<maco> *available
<maco> sure they can
<maco> individual packages may need to be updated to say "python2.5" instead of "python" in the depends and in the #! /usr/bin/python
<ziroday`> maco: right
<ziroday`> maco: so refile the bug against deluge?
<ziroday`> or in this case python-libtorrent
<YoBoY> question : what i have to do weed old bugs regarding no more supported ubuntu version (7.04 for exemple) ?
<YoBoY> -weed + with ^^'
<Hobbsee> YoBoY: if they don't occur on a later version of ubuntu, close them and leave a note to that effect.
<Hobbsee> er, where later == later, still supported
<YoBoY> well i can't test all, i put the "Old untouched bugs" response and wait for april to close them
<BUGabundo> moo
<tuxmaniac> hey any difference in these bugs? bug 336253 and bug 334373 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336253 in geda-gattrib "Please sync geda-gattrib 1:1.4.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main). (dup-of: 334373)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334373 in geda-gattrib "Please sync geda-gattrib 1:1.4.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334373
<tuxmaniac> both were opened up by the same person.. and the very ame person closed one as duplicate
<Hew> gah, I hate it when apport auto marks as dupe, and removes all the useful attachments..
<Hew> tuxmaniac: They almost certainly reported it twice by accident
<BUGabundo> some times apport fails to do a full upload
<tuxmaniac> well then the new one is supposed to be marked duplicate. not the old one and this is not the first time.
<BUGabundo> so I get a partial bug, and don't even have the ID
<Hew> BUGabundo: I mean when a user successfully reports a bug, but the retracer thinks it's a duplicate (whether it is or not), and removes the stacktrace you're waiting for..
<BUGabundo> yeah nauty retracer
<Hew> it's quite frustrating, this is the second time I've had problems with it recently
<Hew> bug 322614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322614 in transmission "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322614
<Hew> I wonder if removing the needs-duplicate-check tag would stop it..
<Hew> anyone know if there's some documentation on the retracer somewhere? it's a mystery to me
<james_w> that should prevent it
<james_w> is it not a duplicate of the one that it is marking it a duplicate of?
<james_w> or are you just trying to do something unusual?
<Hew> james_w: The stacktrace was rejected upstream as being from an old version, while the duplicate is from the latest version.
<james_w> ah
<james_w> the code obviously hasn't changed that much then :-)
<Hew> james_w: There was another large bug the other day that started collecting bugs from a new issue
<Hew> james_w: Yes, it sounds like the same issue, but upstream wants a new retrace :-)
<BUGabundo> by the way
<BUGabundo> have any of your guys eared about probs with the new nvidia driver and hibernate?
<BUGabundo> twice now (on separate times) after Resume, my X spawns a new Session
<BUGabundo> Bug 335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<Hew> BUGabundo: I'm always hearing about resume / suspend / hibernate issues. I don't use those features, fortunately.
<BUGabundo> I do! a lot!
<BUGabundo> you must have a really fast boot
<BUGabundo> or don't want to save stuff between sessions
<Hew> BUGabundo: I'm using a desktop, I get the feeling most others are on laptops.
<Hew> BUGabundo: I prefer doing fresh starts every day :-)
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> my work pc, got hibernated every day, and lasted about 2 or 3 months
<BUGabundo> then, I had to do a fresh reboot
<slick666> If I do turn my work machine off for the weekend it's suspend
<slick666> haven't rebooted on over 50 days :)
<BUGabundo> nice
<salty-horse> hi. I can't seem to be able to mount a USB mass storage device in jaunty. dmesg reports it correctly but nautilus does nothing. can anyone help?
<BUGabundo> salty-horse: hi
<BUGabundo> jump over to #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> we will help you there
<alex_mayorga1> hi, just filed bug 336326, what else can I provide?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336326 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336326
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: hi
<andresmujica1> hi yoboy
<alex_mayorga1> is there an X specific troubleshoot channel?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga1: there's #ubuntu-x
<andresmujica1> #xorg perhaps?
<BUGabundo> but its not exacly meant for support
<BUGabundo> there's #ubuntu for general troublshooting
<alex_mayorga1> or can anyone take a look at bug 146706 to rule out my own stupidity?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg-server "[Intrepid] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<andresmujica1> u can try at the wiki the troubleshooting guide for X
<BUGabundo> and #ubuntu+1 for devel versions
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga1: you could comment on the upstream report so they know it is not only on hardy
<folke> How can I report dependency problem for a lot of python modules in jaunty?
<geser> folke: better wait a few days before reporting them
<geser> we are currently in a python transition
<geser> so please leave us some time to finish it
<folke> geser, I guessed that there was looked at
<folke> thnx for the answer
<BUGabundo> folke: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000541.html
<BUGabundo> geser: since opening bugs is not good, the only way to know if a certain package has been rebuilt is to go testing?
<geser> BUGabundo: either that or check LP for the last version in jaunty
<geser> BUGabundo: it's not really about opening bugs as I check bugs when I do the transition upload
<BUGabundo> see gwibber: Depends: python-webkitgtk
<BUGabundo> I need to know when that package gets rebuild so I  can use gwibber again
<geser> BUGabundo: in case of python-webkitgtk there is a sync request open and I wanted to talk to huats about it before introducing ubuntu delta which gets lost
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> then it will take EVEN longer
<BUGabundo> gwibber already depends on the most recent version
<geser> BUGabundo: I just don't to interfere with huats work
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> no pressure
<BUGabundo> LOL
<folke> geser, Is there anywhere I can see this info, so that we don't fill in to many bugs?
<BUGabundo> folke: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000541.html
<folke> BUGabundo, So all the syncs and stuff is announced there?
<geser> folke: please check LP about the latest version before opening bugs, so you don't open bugs for packages which just need to be rebuild and distributed to the mirrors
<geser> folke: sync request are filed as bugs, so you should see them when you check if a similar bug for your problem is already filed
<tcole> howdy
<tcole> I've got a kernel bug that still hasn't been addressed
<tcole> it's completely debugged, it's got a patch to fix the issue and everything
 * Laibsch lets doko know about some issues with upgrading to python 2.6 that he documented in bug 331461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331461 in python-defaults "python2.6 support/defaults in jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331461
<Laibsch> tcole: what number?
<tcole> bug #300143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300143 in linux "tablet devices show up as non-functional joysticks" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300143
<Laibsch> tcole: You should report this upstream
<Laibsch> bugzilla.kernel.org
<tcole> it isn't an upstream bug
<tcole> no
<tcole> no
<Laibsch> Oh, OK
<tcole> it's specifically with our patched kernel
<tcole> the bug doens't exist upstream
<Laibsch> Sorry, I need to read further, then
 * tcole adds a note to the bug description
<tcole> maybe people are seeing kernel bug and thinking "oh, that should be upstream" and then ignoring it
<Laibsch> Hehe
<Laibsch> Very possible
<Laibsch> tcole: Maybe you want to take up this issue in #ubuntu-kernel
<Laibsch> More focused channel
<tcole> maybe I'd better
<Laibsch> tcole: Have you verified this for Jaunty kernel?
<Laibsch> verified to be a problem
<tcole> I hadn't yet
<tcole> it still seems like it should get fixed in Intrepid though
<Laibsch> The usual route is to fix it in the upcoming release first
<Laibsch> and possibly make a stable-release-update later
<tcole> :(
<tcole> at least it's pretty easy to check just by examining the sources
<Laibsch> tcole: that is nothing to be sorry about
<Laibsch> that is just the usual route
<Laibsch> I've made a few changes that I hope should get your bug a bit of more attention
<tcole> thank you
<tcole> LP seems to be the place where bugs go to die these days :/
<tcole> every little bit helps
<Laibsch> Hm, you can help LP become more responsive
<Laibsch> I don't have any problems getting the fixes uploaded
<Laibsch> even into old releases
<Laibsch> It does take some nagging from time to time in IRC, that is true
<Laibsch> and a bit of knowledge how to get attention to bugs
<Laibsch> I guess that is to be expected with the overwhelming task at hand
<tcole> I just checked the .diff.gz and it looks like the issue is still unfixed in Jaunty kernels
<Laibsch> tcole: You should help with bug triaging, you'll become more knowledgeable about how to push fixes into the release and you'll tremendously help ubuntu
<tcole> I've done a bit; I guess I should do more
<Laibsch> tcole: OK, make a comment to that effect.  Please also download the daily Jaunty ISO and boot from CD/USB or whatever to make really sure
<Laibsch> tcole: awesome, thanks for what you've done already
<Laibsch> I can tell the work you did in the bug you mentioned here is very high quality
<tcole> thank you
<Bert_2> Hi, this question seems like a bug https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+question/62647 but I don't know what I should do with it and what things I need to have this guy do to get the right info, any help ?
<charlie-tca> You could advise him to file a bug, with reference to where to file it and the information needed
<Bert_2> charlie-tca: well, we probably need to tail of syslog, but I don't know the commands to get that info and I think he's quite new to ubuntu or not very techy
<charlie-tca> Here is the reference for the information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<charlie-tca> He can follow that and attach the files it says
<charlie-tca> Someone will triage it and ask for more information or logs if needed
<Bert_2> charlie-tca: the guy is having poweroff and reboot problems, we're not talking about suspend
<Bert_2> or is this the same in this case ?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I saw "i cannot return from hibernate or suspend mode." and thought that was a problem
<charlie-tca> Need to find out what is really wrong, maybe.
<Bert_2> charlie-tca: nope, his laptop does not poweroff, I think his kernel panics before it can shutdown or something, but I don't know how I'm supposed to check it
<charlie-tca> So that happens even before it hibernates or suspends?
<Bert_2> charlie-tca: he tries to poweroff or reboot
<Bert_2> and then it happens
<Bert_2> he has to shut it down with a hardpress
<Bert_2> because it's stuck
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: I got that some time ago
<BUGabundo1> it was nividia driver in my case
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: so how did you fix it ?
<BUGabundo1> dunno
<BUGabundo1> it was long ago
<BUGabundo1> new kernel I guess
<Bert_2> aaah, okey
<Bert_2> well, I'd like to help this guy
<BUGabundo1> as usual ogasawara came to the rescue
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: is he in ibex?
<Bert_2> hardy
<BUGabundo1> ask him to enable backports
<BUGabundo1> and install the newest kernel there, plus the backport module
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: should I warn him about that backports is unsupported ?
<BUGabundo1> it usually fixes a lot
<Bert_2> or is backports supported ?
<BUGabundo1> just update the kernel, and then comment it
<Bert_2> k
<BUGabundo1> if you or him don't want them
<Bert_2> I have no problem with backports but I'm not sure if he's a business guy or not
<BUGabundo1> just update the kernel, and then comment it
<Bert_2> won't it be easier if I just tell him to enable it permanently
<Bert_2> cause I'm not sure how I should explain to him how to only update certain packages
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> he still needs to look for the kernel
<BUGabundo1> it won't be installed automagicly
<BUGabundo1> much less the backport module
<Bert_2> won't it be marked as update ?
<Bert_2> damn, how am I going to explain the guy how to install another kernel (I'm not even sure what it's going to be called like)
<BUGabundo1> VNC to his PC?
<BUGabundo1> I love the new jaunty vino
<BUGabundo1> it has uPNP
<BUGabundo1> it should be backported
<Bert_2> uPnP, does that mean it can bypass the fact that there are many computers behind one external IP ?
<BUGabundo1> no no
<BUGabundo1> that's NAT
<Bert_2> owyeah, woops
<Bert_2> but that's still a big issue for me
<BUGabundo1> uPNP will open the router ports
<BUGabundo1> once you start vino
<Bert_2> there are a lot of people using a modem+router with different computers behind
<BUGabundo1> so it just gives you the external IP and port
<BUGabundo1> and the remote user can then login
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: IPv6....
<BUGabundo1> no more prob
<Bert_2> yeah, but that's going to take another 5 to 20 years...
<BUGabundo1> if it does we will be out of IPv4
<Bert_2> I know
<Bert_2> but addaption rates are far to low
<Bert_2> the backport kernel, does it have the word backport in its name ?
<Bert_2> BUGabundo: I can only find linux-backports-modules stuff, no new kernel apparently
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its just a higher version
<BUGabundo> but AFAIK it will install unless forced
<BUGabundo> maybe its pin down
<BUGabundo> or the metapackage doesn't mention ut
<BUGabundo> *it
<BUGabundo> Hardy was TOO long ago
<BUGabundo> I'm on jaunty
<andersk> Can someone please set the priority of bug 289921 to High, bug 306835 to Medium, and bug 302226 to Low?  (Or whatever you judge to be appropriate; those are my assessments.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289921 in open-vm-tools "network interface does not come up after installing open-vm-tools" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306835 in open-vm-tools "vmware-guestd crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302226 in open-vm-tools "vmware-user doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302226
<Bert_2> I'm not doing intrepid, I'm going straight to jaunty when it's in betaµ
<andersk> I could see 302226 being Medium, maybe.
<BUGabundo> Bert_2: why wait?
<BUGabundo> just wait for the python rebuild to be over and update-manager -d
<Bert_2> BUGabundo: I was too lazy to update to intrepid and I really need a clean install (and now going to intrepid is just plain silly)
<Bert_2> BUGabundo: but I'm going to bed now, thank you for your help ;)
<BUGabundo> mp
<BUGabundo> np
<andersk> Anyone from ubuntu-bugcontrol available?
<Ampelbein> andersk: yeah, what's your wish?
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<andersk> Please set the priority of bug 289921 to High, bug 306835 to Medium, and bug 302226 to Low?  (Or whatever you judge to be appropriate; those are my assessments.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289921 in open-vm-tools "network interface does not come up after installing open-vm-tools" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306835 in open-vm-tools "vmware-guestd crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302226 in open-vm-tools "vmware-user doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302226
<Ampelbein> looking
<Ampelbein> andersk: done. nice work triaging btw.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-01
<nigelb> yofel: anything I can do on the bug you said fixed in sid?
<nigelb> the openclipart bug
<yofel> nigelb: don't think so, I posted a sync request for that (bug 529625), so we'll have to wait now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529625 in openclipart (Ubuntu) "Sync openclipart 0.18+dfsg-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529625
<nigelb> ah, so posted a sync request already
<nigelb> I was about to post one :)
<Anzenketh> Can somone take a look at Bug #529744 and tell me what they think needs done to it to get a code reviewer to look at it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529744 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "When creating a user shortname should really be username. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529744
<vish> Anzenketh: : you can leave it as in progress and subscribe the "review team"
<vish> Anzenketh: select the "subscribe someone else" , and search the "ubuntu review team"
<Anzenketh> Thanks
<micahg> Anzenketh: why is there a GPG key in there?
<Anzenketh> in my patch
<Anzenketh> First time submitting a patch for ubuntu
<Anzenketh> last one I did was for gnome
<micahg> yes, why is there a key in the patch?
<Anzenketh> Following instructions.
<micahg> Anzenketh: from where?
<Anzenketh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<Anzenketh> Was not clear on if I should or not
<micahg> Anzenketh: also, it says debian/control is generated, but your debdiff shows it modified
<micahg> Anzenketh: I don't think you understand the instructions
<Anzenketh> I don't think so either
<micahg> Anzenketh: you sign the package with the key, not include it
<Anzenketh> Ok I am up to step 5 on that then
<micahg> Anzenketh: I suggest you delete that patch and try to upload a cleaner one
<Anzenketh> Will do
<micahg> Anzenketh: it looks like you did the debdiff right though...
<Anzenketh> Still trying to figure out how I am suppost to see if it did what I think it should have
<Anzenketh> aka verify the fix.
<micahg> Anzenketh: idk
<Anzenketh> Neither do I I am going to try something else
<micahg> Anzenketh: the string replaces looked good
<Anzenketh> Ya it was a easy fix
<Anzenketh> Just the type I like
<micahg> Anzenketh: so, remove that key, rebuild and do the debdiff again
<Anzenketh> Working on it.
<micahg> Anzenketh: remove the key from teh package dir
<vish> argh lp is really hungry :/  it eats half the comment at times..
<nigelb> vish: you using gm scripts?
<vish> nigelb: yeah , i have it installed.. but the comment was from the edit-status box and did not use the bug squad response
<nigelb> vish: Does it happen when there is a release name mentioned in the comment?
<nigelb> like Lucid or Karmic..
<vish> hmm , this time , i did mention.. dont recall earlier
<nigelb> If so turn off highlighting, its a bit buggy.
<nigelb> ddecator mentioned it here some time back
<nigelb> LP seems to be eating the comments up to the name of the release, but its actually the GM script
<vish> the funny thing is , the lp mail has my comment full , but just not *in* LP
<nigelb> its just hidden
<ddecator> what did i mention?
<nigelb> disable the highlighting
<nigelb> and refresh, you can see the whole thing
<ddecator> vish, turn of the highlighting option
<nigelb> ddecator: gm scripts being buggy ;)
<ddecator> vish, it's been reported
<vish> hm,..
<ddecator> nigelb, yah, that's the only one i have trouble with...
<nigelb> ddecator: I noticed the same thing as vish
<ddecator> let me find the report...
<nigelb> it is now disabled for me
<ddecator> that's how i noticed it too, haha
<vish> ha , i can see !
<vish> there it is!
<nigelb> hehe
<ddecator> bug 504956
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504956 in launchpad-gm-scripts "partially hidden comment in bug report (affects: 5) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504956
<vish> hehe , others would have thought what am i talking about , i one bug report  , i mentioned lp ate my comment and commented again ;p
<vish> in one*
<nigelb> hahaha
<ddecator> haha, if they use the scripts then i'm sure they'll know
<ddecator> i noticed it when i got an email showing the full path to an iso file when i was trying to help someone make a live cd, but then lp itself only showed part of it, then i noticed it always stopped after the highlighted text...not sure why there hasn't been any work on it
<nigelb> ddecator: brian will get to it
<nigelb> eventually ;)
<ddecator> ah, did brian write them?
<nigelb> ddecator: he wrote the highlight script
<ddecator> nigelb, gotcha...well i would rather he review my -control application first, the highlighting can wait ;)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I tend to think the other way though
<ddecator> what, that the highlighting script is more important?
<persia> ddecator: You ought be hunting *others* to review the application first: bdmurray may be the admin, but doesn't tend to act as final arbiter.
<nigelb> a bug fix is more important than me and you getting rights
<nigelb> persia: I thought we were to wait for someone to do it?
<nigelb> (I did get 1 review, waiting for the ack)
<ddecator> persia, idk how i would "hunt" others...hg_gdh gave me a +1, but i thought brian had the final say
<nigelb> ddecator: you need two +1s
<ddecator> nigelb, ah...half way there =)
<nigelb> ddecator: same here ;)
<persia> bdmurray tends to just administer this, and it's the rest of bugsquad that should be reviewing.
<vish> persia: what is the criteria for bug control approval? some applicants get approved when there is just one person approving ..
<persia> I forget precisely.  It's something like a set time period (may be longer) with positive advocations and no leftover questions or issues.
<nigelb> vish: are you confusing bug control and bug squad?
<ddecator> yah the whole system is a little "mysterious." the wiki pretty much says "let us know these things, and it may or may not happen"
<vish> nigelb: nope ;)
<persia> I think it's supposed to be some minimum number of endorsements, but most of us don't spend enough time reviewing work of potential applicants.
 * nigelb prods persia to review applications ;)
<persia> So, if you're in bug control, please make an effort to respond to some of the applications.
<vish> there needs to be a minimum number of approvals
 * persia reviews some, but on a time-available basis, and needs more time
<ddecator> -ahem- i agree with persia's idea of more -control people reviewing apps ;)
 * nigelb feels like persia is like the wind, everywhere, all the time ;)
 * ddecator agrees with nigelb 
 * vish wonders if persia's nick is because he likes/liked "Prince of persia" ;p 
<persia> No.
<Anzenketh> There that bug is all fixed.
<Anzenketh> Speeking of bugcontrol how long should I wait before applying?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, as persia told me, you should apply when you feel ready =)
<Anzenketh> Ehh not quite there yet
<persia> Anzenketh: One thing to remember is that it's not about how much time has passed, but how much confidence and learning has occurred.
<nigelb> Anzenketh: area you running karmic?
<Anzenketh> Both
<persia> We had a recent new member who joined bugsquad a week before applying and was approved (but that person had been working towards being a developer for a few months first, so already had a lot of familiarity with working with LP bugs).
<Anzenketh> lucid and karmic
<persia> Some people take months or years before they apply.
<Anzenketh> Ugh Forgot to change that in my changelog
<nigelb> Anzenketh: yup ;)
<nigelb> Anzenketh: did you run what-patch on the source?
<Anzenketh> no
<Anzenketh> I know verry little about patching bugs
<Anzenketh> Don't even know what that does.
 * Anzenketh goes out and looks for a patching ubuntu for dummies
<nigelb> Anzenketh: just ask in #ubuntu-motu, tell what you're doing
<nigelb> and people will offer help
<Anzenketh> Ok thanks
<ddecator> this may be better asked in motu, but how much programming knowledge is needed for patching?
<nigelb> ddecator: you should know how to read code
<vish> ddecator: hehe , ask in -motu  ;p
<ddecator> vish, yah i kinda had a feeling, haha
 * persia really needs to get around to cleaning up and separating the "how to make a patch" and "how to make a candidate revision as a developer" documentation
 * ddecator still hasn't figured out how to package yet either...still not sure what he's doing
<ddecator> but anyway, back to bug convo =p
 * Anzenketh thinks lucid is ready for use on my main machine. I can put up with a few bugs here or there.
<ddecator> so long as nouveau and plymouth behave...
<Anzenketh> Ya forgot about that.
<Anzenketh> It was runing fine on a older nvidia
<ddecator> it sounds like it may be a simple fix, but yah. it might not affect you. it happens to me on live usb so if it doesn't happen to you in a live session, you should be fine
<Anzenketh> well it happened to me in a live session.
<Anzenketh> what was that bug number.
<arand> Would anyone care to confirm Bug #529902 (simply install maxima and try to run it)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529902 in maxima (Ubuntu) "maxima tries to find /lib/libreadline.so.5 but 9.10 has .6 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529902
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<kermiac_> morning BUGabundo_remote :)
<nigelb> morning BUGabundo_remote :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey guys
<yofel> morning folks
<nigelb> mornin yofel :)
<kermiac> morning yofel :)
<yofel> hi nigelb, kermiac
<nigelb> :)
<Zus> hi
<arand> Would anyone care to confirm Bug #529902 (simply install maxima and run it)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529902 in maxima (Ubuntu) "maxima tries to find /lib/libreadline.so.5 but 9.10 has .6 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529902
<Zus> are openpgp keys a person key to a profile on LP or can or will a certain team have pgp keys?
<pascalFR> anyone can display correctly this site in flash on firefox ? http://www.grandpalais.fr/visite/fr/#/l-exploration/monument/histoire-du-monument/prouesse-architecturale/  i'd like to discriminate a flash problem from a video driver problem or other
<nigelb> pascalFR: what problem do you encounter?
<pascalFR> nigelb: images are jumping inside the animation   dont know how to say it better in english
<Zus> pascalFR,  are they flickering?
<pascalFR> yes Zus
<nigelb> pascalFR: there is something wrong indeed.  but it could be a problem with that site itself
<Zus> flickering here also
<Zus> i also just ran update manager before comming online...so i think im updatred
<Zus> pascalFR,  what site is this pretty cool
<pascalFR> I deactivated composition on kde with shift-alt-f12  and same result   less CPU indeed
<pascalFR> i wonder if it is displayed correctly in windows
<ev> Anzenketh: Regarding the ubiquity hug day that you're trying to organize, if it comes to fruition, could you please make it clear to the participants that the most helpful thing people can do is try to reproduce reported bugs in ubiquity debug mode (ubiquity -d) and attach the logs upon failure using ubuntu-bug bugnumber?
<ev> Anzenketh: Also, please ask that they don't mark bugs as duplicates or close bugs that don't have logs or a response.
<Zus> cant help there im on ubuntu 9.10 100%
<ev> We've had problems in the past where people have marked loads of bugs as duplicates that were not.
<pascalFR> so am i
<Zus> i have a question about  pgp's
<pascalFR> other friends say it is displayed correctly on windows
<Zus> are pgp bound to me personaly or would a specific team have one ?
<nigelb> Zus: this isn't the right place to ask that, sorry
<Anzenketh> ev: I don't understand what fruition is.
<pascalFR> a little bit flickering but not the black flickerring under linux
<persia> Zus: Try asking in #launchpad : it may be trivial (but it may not), as pgp identities are email addresses, which teams can have.
<ev> Anzenketh: apologies.  It roughly translates to "if the bug day you're planning happens"
<Zus> ok then thanks i guess you need it to sign the  code of conduct
<arand> pascalFR: It flickers horribly but works otherwise and when not moving about..
<Zus> oh hi arand
<arand> Zus: Yea, I'm everywhere ;)
<pascalFR> arand: yes  ok so i'm not alone   what video chipset ?
<arand> pascalFR: Nvidia, 185, proprietary, laptop... 32bit flash.. compiz..
<Anzenketh> ev: Ok I added a notes page to the wiki.
<arand> pascalFR: G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]
<pascalFR> arand: ok i am on intel GM965   so its not video driver dependent
<Anzenketh> I am outa see ya all
<kamusin> :)
<tesso> I just found an interesting hardware dependency (PIII faster than P4) concerning a mobile broadband bandwidth issue – Bug #525049. What could be the packages affected?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525049 in ppp (Ubuntu) "3G download speed is very slow compared to Hardy or Microsoft Windows OSs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525049
<maja87_> hello
<maja87_> anybody here?
<persia> !ask
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maja87_> i dont have a question, i have a bug
<maja87_> :)
<maja87_> in Acer Aspire 5710z Synaptics driver
<maja87_> the bug is with the laptop mode, if i change battery or AC power i got some touchpad malfunction, its jumping all over the screen and opening menus or submenus
<maja87_> anybody heard of this bug?
<maja87_> !bug synaptics
<persia> maja87_: Have you searched fro the bug in launchpad?
<vish> maja87_: odd , i have an Acer Aspire too and I noticed something similar with windows XP , and that was before I installed Ubuntu[linux]  .. when using windows i just imagined it was a virus and reinstalled the drivers...
<persia> vish: And you don't get it now?
<vish> nope.. :)
<charles> bdmurray: ping
<maja87_> i trying to find it in launchpad yes
<maja87_> and in xp there is no error
<charles> bdmurray: I got a mail overnight saying I need to contact you (or ogasawara or jcastro or pedro_) to prevent my (https://launchpad.net/~charles-rebelbase) ubuntu-bugcontrol membership from expiring
<maja87_> the problem only stand in 9.04, 9.10
<LimCore> hi, it would seem ubuntu fails to provide an fire wall
<LimCore> that is at least as capable as windows firewalls where back in 1999 or so
<persia> Are you sure?  We have heaps of firewall packages.
<LimCore> but iptables is broken
<LimCore> it fails to provide  --cmd-owner  option
<LimCore> which makes it impossible to make the most obvious and important thing in firewall: disable given PROGRAMS to use internet
<persia> LimCore: Well, I'd claim that the issue is that iptables is buggy, rather than the issue being that a firewall isn't provided.
<persia> Has this bug been filed?
<LimCore> not yet. its probably a compilation option
<LimCore> for unknown reasons, perhaps someone breain dead designed it
<persia> Well, either file it or go fiddle and fix it first :)
<persia> But statements like "hi, it would seem ubuntu fails to provide an fire wall" don't help reach the goal.
<LimCore> "hey, we have 592 options in firewall, but lets take one of 3 MOST IMPORTANT security options in iptables, and lets make THIS option to be optional / not compiled by default =)" what where they thinking
<LimCore> now but seriously
<LimCore> what where they thinking???
<persia> Well, that's the nature of what we do.  All of us (including you) find stuff that doesn't do what we want.  We then fix it.
<persia> Eventually we'll be perfect, but it might take a while :)
<LimCore> most important firewall options:  1. block all inbount (all server connections)   2. block given outbound ports.    3. block unauthorized programs.   And Ubuntu proviedes, 1, and 2,  and then 100 other options, but fails to provide 3rd... ???
<persia> Those aren't my most important options at all :)
<LimCore> I am happy for all the work on free software and so on, but someone had to be really very incomeptent or short sighted to disable such super imprtant thing
<persia> My three would be 1) provide port filtering for inbound and outbound access, 2) provide smart proxies for selected protocols, 3) provide an authentication mechanism that allows clients to adjust filter application
<persia> In fact, on reflection, I probably never want to block based on process owner because I don't run trusted machines in untrusted networks.
<persia> And I don't run programs on firewalls.
<persia> This isn't to say the feature isn't useful, just that I'm unlikely to use it
<persia> (note also that process owner is defined by the command executed, and is not particularly difficult to spoof)
<LimCore> huh?
<LimCore> you block local originating connections based on local application
<LimCore> in example
<LimCore> you want  ping to use internet, and firefox
<LimCore> but you do not want adobe-pdf-reader binary to connect to internet =)
<LimCore> nor you want ./from-my-friend/trojan.lol.bin to connect
<LimCore> Zone Alarm did it right
<LimCore> on windows
<LimCore> in 1999 or so
<LimCore> now we could do it as well on ubuntu (just 10 years later ;) IF we have --owner-cmd in iptables
<persia> I understand the feature you want to exist.  I am unlikely to use it myself.  I have ideas as to how to work around such a filter.
<LimCore> only really noob users would not use this
<persia> So, if you implement it, and I have some time, I might file some private security bugs if I can spoof it.
<LimCore> do not take this personally, I just take it from windows
<LimCore> only most noob users did not used Zone Alarm or similar thing. And that is by 2000's standards
<ikonia> LimCore: don't make personal comments/statements then
<ikonia> LimCore: your attitude/rantings towards bugs has to stop now
<ikonia> it's gone on long enough
<LimCore> well everyone is a noob in some area of life nothing to be ashame of. I am sure Im noob about for examply health care and such ;) But ok then
<LimCore> so how to rebuild iptables with this option
<LimCore> this really needs to be patched
<ikonia> LimCore: only a noob would ask that question
<persia> LimCore: Really, it's not as simple as that.  I wouldn't bother because I trust my network and have a cryptographic trail for every executable on every trusted machine.  As a result, there's no point.  But I agree that most people aren't as paranoid as I.
<ikonia> LimCore: the function you require, is it in iptables, yes/no ?
<LimCore> persia: are you sure none of your applications contains an exploit?
<LimCore> ikonia: it is available, but turned off in ubuntu
<ikonia> LimCore: how is it turned off ?
<ikonia> LimCore: what has been done to disable it ?
<persia> LimCore: Rather, I'm sure nearly all of them are, but I'm sure none are currently passing information in a way I'm not aware of.
<LimCore> hmmmm
<LimCore> this seems surprisingly undocumented on iptables homepage
 * LimCore digs in
<cyphermox> persia, I am rather curious to know how you deal with the checksums or whatever for your executables. Is it something like tripwire or AIDE?
<ikonia> LimCore: are you %100 sure the functionality exists in iptables
<LimCore> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> LimCore: how ?
<ikonia> LimCore: what gives you this confidence
<LimCore> thousands of forums and iptables mailing lists guestions
<Pici> A quick google search reveals that those commands should exist for iptables.
<ikonia> Pici: where I'm going is what version
<LimCore> Pici: it is surprisingly hard to find descriprion of that cmd in iptables homepage
<LimCore> site:netfilter.org "--cmd-owner" -lists -ftp -svn   returns nothing
<LimCore> site:netfilter.org "--cmd-owner" -lists returns something else
<ikonia> LimCore: at what point was this command introduced to iptables, is it new/legacy ?
<LimCore> I see mentions of it from years ago
<ikonia> ok - so it's legacy
<LimCore> I remember experimetin with it years ago too
<ikonia> so have you contacted either by mail/launchpad/bug the iptables package maintainers for ubuntu to find out why it's been removed and how ?
<persia> cyphermox: I use debsums actually, and prohibit executables outside of / and /usr (and track failures in /etc).
<kklimonda> LimCore: your arguments and the way you discuss them is almost indistinguishable from some forms of trolling I've seen in my life. Could you make your point in a more acceptable way and not call us, users or the way we do things "stupid", "noobs" et cetera?
<cyphermox> persia, nice.
<persia> cyphermox: It's a little annoying to set up because you need to mount everything in special places, and eset noexec in fstab, etc. but once it's there, it just works.  One of the advantages of debian-based systems that people don't always know about.
<kklimonda> LimCore: wrt --cmd-owner please see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=492284
<ubot4> kklimonda: Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: (-2, 'Name or service not known')
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: don't we have SElinux and similar to do precisley that?
<ikonia> kklimonda: interesting so it's been dumped from the kernel support
<cyphermox> persia, does sound nice. I've been asked to build *very* secure systems on RHEL in the past, similar things exist but there's often just a little thing missing or slightly wrong (IMO). Make me do some pretty cool code to extend acct though :)
<persia> cyphermox: My solution isn't *very* secure.  It is subject to tampering.  If you need to be more paranoid, run several different integrity checkers, and store the results remotely for comparison.
<persia> But I think my solution is secure enough that with traffic monitoring I can know if something unexpected is happening, and have a fair degree of confidence.
<LimCore> BUGabundo_remote: there is, but SELinux is a bit "too big guns"  and apparmor is not so good yet
<cyphermox> persia, it's still pretty good... one needs to keep a reasonable balance between security and convenience.
<persia> cyphermox: Indeed.  Just don't try to sell the default system as *very* secure :)
<jdstrand> LimCore: what are the limitations of apparmor that make it "not so good yet"?
<cyphermox> persia, oh no :)
<LimCore> jdstrand: it is not trivila to use,  the error messages are not always helpfull, there are some bug(s) that I reported, it lacks a nice gui etc
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders when did #-bugs got renamed to #-security
<BUGabundo_remote> I like the topic, but it's a bit OT in here
<LimCore> its a security bug/missing feauture
<ikonia> LimCore: no
<ikonia> LimCore: it's been removed from the kernel
<cyphermox> BUGabundo_remote, I did get a little off-topic, thanks ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: #ubuntu-bugs is for bug triaging ... not winning
<ikonia> tired of this ranting about nonsense
<jdstrand> LimCore: well, the point of apparmor in Ubuntu is to mostly stay out of the way of the user (which is why a gui hasn't been developed yet). as far as other MAC systems are concerned, it is considerably easier to use
<persia> Belongs in -hardening, but they probably have an even better solution.
<LimCore> persia: you security system will not prevent a targeted attack to quickly and simply use exploit in any application to steal data from the user
<ikonia> LimCore: then log a bug to the kernel develoeprs on kernel.org
<persia> LimCore: I suppose.  That's why I don't keep critical data on machines that have access to the internet.
<jdstrand> LimCore: there are bugs in all software, however, apparmor does a lot to help security in the default install
<ikonia> jdstrand: if he cares about security as much as he claims with these random "security incidents" he'd learn how to setup apamor or selinux
<persia> LimCore: But we're well off-topic.  The issue is the feature you want.  Apparently linux doesn't support it any more.  You want something like SELinux or Tomoyo or apparmour, etc.
<LimCore> persia: having 5 computers for every other thing you do is very secure, but very uncomfortable. A simple application matching filtering with simple GUI to learn would suffice
<persia> LimCore: Depends on the use case.  Like I said, that it's not important for me has *nothing* to do with whether it's important for you.
<jdstrand> ikonia: sure. I was not responding to backscroll so much as the isolated comment. if my reply was out of context, I apologize
<ikonia> jdstrand: not out of context at all, very valid
<LimCore> ikonia: each time you see some a bit advanced topic you say its "nonsense". This area of security is definatelly not nonsense
<ikonia> LimCore: it's not an advanced topic, I see the point you're trying to make, but you make these comments without ANY research
<LimCore> is apparmor stil the prefered security MAC tool in ubuntu?
<jdstrand> LimCore: yes
<LimCore> or perhaps are we moving to tomoyo or grsec
<ikonia> it's still the default enabled
<LimCore> ikonia: the reaserch is that I know that this feauture is very needed. If its not supported by iptables no more than well it is quite unfortunate.
<jdstrand> LimCore: the ubuntu-kernel team has put a lot of effort into it in the last two cycles to get it in mailine (it is *very* close). the ubuntu-security team has also done a lot of work on profiling
<LimCore> Hopefull this still can be achieved
<LimCore> well this could be done as well by apparmor
<jdstrand> LimCore: we've also pretty much incorporated everything in grsec that can be incorporated in a mainstream distribution, aiui
<LimCore> pax randomization too?
<ikonia> LimCore: a.) you don't know it's needed b.) you've not looked at why / how it was removed c.) you call people like the ubuntu developers incompetant - when actually it is YOU who are looking like you don't know what you're doing by making random issues up, when in reality here is the bug "I limcore would like this iptables feature enabling somehow in ubuntu" - it's not a bug, it's a feature request,
<persia> Not that it's a default recommendation, but I know that tomoyo upstream was happy with the state of tomoyo on karmic.  I expect the same would be true for lucid, so users have lots of options (as many as can be sensibly combined).
<jdstrand> LimCore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features has all the details
<ikonia> and it's not an ubuntu issue - it's a change in the kernel design
<jdstrand> persia: re tomoyo> that is very good to hear!
<LimCore> ok so I was mistaken, its sad that kernel upstream removed this -owner-cmd
<LimCore> in either way
<virtuald> paxtest has all the answers
<LimCore> I am sure Ubuntu should provide a application + host/port filtering application with easy to use GUI
<ikonia> LimCore: they do  ufw
<persia> jdstrand: Is there interest in ensuring it works?  The Japanese team does a bit of coordination with the Tomoyo team, and I could maybe send them your way.
<persia> Otherwise I suspect they'll stick to filing kernel bugs if required.
<LimCore> to provide protection like with ZoneAlarm; Each new application for given user asks, like, are you sure you want to allow Firefox to connect?  Yes ; Only to LAN ; Only to port 80; No
<LimCore> are we thinking of moving from app armor to tomoyo?
<ikonia> LimCore: no
<persia> LimCore: No.  Or at least, not soon.
<jdstrand> LimCore: no
<ikonia> I don't know why you keep saying that
<LimCore> I was happy to see apparmor, but after some testing I found number of problems, especially in area of tweaking it easly
<persia> LimCore: Did you file bugs?
<ikonia> like the other security issues you find
<jdstrand> LimCore: apparmor is more fully functional, tested and integrated into Ubuntu. tomoyo is there for those who want it, but apparmor is the default and that is not going to change in the forseeable future
<LimCore> bug #421216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421216 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Useless "null-complain-profile" warnings flood dmesg log (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421216
<LimCore> yeah I should go back into this topic
<LimCore> perhaps app armor will work out after all
<ikonia> so your customer profiles create error messages.......Hmmmmm
 * jdstrand actually asked LimCore for more information in that bug, but never received it ;)
<kklimonda> jdstrand: I was just going to say that ;)
<LimCore> ikonia: the bug is that this error message not allowing user to understand where are they from
<persia> LimCore: Please update the bug, rather than chatting here.  It will get a better result.
<LimCore> that too, but Im more interested in this equivalent of ZA
<ikonia> that's your hot topic of the hour
<jdstrand> LimCore: btw, that is obviously a bug, but you asked for at least the PID in that-- it is part of the line 'pid=19145'
<ikonia> LimCore: why not revisit your firewire bug that's all ubuntu's fault
<ikonia> or one of the many otherss
<LimCore> ikonia: that ZA is the firewall bug
<ikonia> LimCore: there is currenrlty no ZoneAlarm style app developed by ubunutu, there is UFW, firestarter, iptables-builder - all are gui and can assist you
<ikonia> LimCore: no - it's not a firewall bug, it's a kernel bug and nothing to do with ubuntu
<jdstrand> slight correction-- ufw is cli, but there is gufw that is a gui for ufw
<ikonia> go to #kernel and tell the developers they are incompentant - in the same way you call the ubuntu developers
<ikonia> lets see how far that stinking attitude gets you
<LimCore> main point of ZA is that user is interactivly informed and asked to confirm given connection while a new application is trying to connect (and then this rules are updated based on his response)
<ikonia> LimCore: zonealarm is not a linux product - stop referencing it
<ikonia> LimCore: if you want to right zone alarm for linux - go for it, but don't you dare start calling people incopentant again for a freature you want but doesn't have - and you've done nothign about
<LimCore> ikonia: Linus do have a very family friendly style
<ikonia> LimCore: that has nothing to do with it
<LimCore> hmm ok perhaps I was not clear previously
<LimCore> SORRY I WAS MISTAKEN, it is a kernel decission to remove this command I needed;  and there seem to be some reasons for that
<ikonia> LimCore: go and rant at #kernel for their foolish designs and treat them the same way you treat this channel and the people of the ubuntu community
<jdstrand> we discussed that feature of ZA recently, and it is not something that is particularly interesting (to me and the security team) due to the potentially extrememly poor user experience: "I want to do something, so now I have to click Ok on a bunch of popups"
<jdstrand> since they want to do it, they will clock 'Ok'
<ikonia> LimCore: it doesn'tmatter if you where mistaken, you think this is incompetance, so therefore it's the kernels developers incompetence, or are your instults and lack of respect saved up just for ubuntu developers
<LimCore> ikonia: above remarks should go to kernel, yes
<ikonia> LimCore: no - they should not go anywhere
<ikonia> LimCore: your attitude towards people who offer there time, needs to change, as you can tell I'm pretty annoyed by your presistant rude and offensive approach to logging bugs and feature requests, and it has to stop now
<LimCore>  /if/ they killed a potentially important part of security, then it is not very good
<persia> Um, can we get back to the bug please?
<ikonia> persia: actually I'm not sure
<ikonia> persia: I'm fed up of this attitude and I'm questioning if this sort of attitude should get attention
<LimCore> this would be more of a blueprint then a bug?
<ikonia> behave like a child, rant and rave and get your bug looked at, rather than do the research, log the bug and commuicate clearly
<LimCore> ikonia: you said you will fix a bug for a bug I fix, then lets do this one
<ikonia> this isn't a bug
<persia> ikonia: We don't actually do anything other than help triage bugs here.  Don't fear that any different engagement model will get different results.
<ikonia> this is you wanting an application desgned and developed
<BUGabundo_remote> humf
<BUGabundo_remote> guys take 5 everyone
<BUGabundo_remote> we all need to fresh our heads for a bit
<persia> LimCore: So anyway, bug #421216 needs a comment, I suspect.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421216 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Useless "null-complain-profile" warnings flood dmesg log (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421216
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: please rest a bit, and file all bugs and wishbugs as approprieted
<LimCore> ok. Have to build a test box first. Then we will finish it
<persia> LimCore: And please file a new bug asking for the per-command network restrictions.  That iptables can't do it anymore doesn't mean that there isn't another way (perhaps with apparmor)
<persia> LimCore: Thanks.
<LimCore> for a new tool, c++ + libboost + wxWidgets should be fine?  or are his dependencies "too big"
<ikonia> LimCore: speak to designers, this is a bug channel
<hggdh> hum. I see that life was not boring while I slept
<thekorn> good morning hggdh ;)
<hggdh> good morning thekorn
<hggdh> er, afternoon
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh hggdh :p wb
<hggdh> ola BUGabundo_remote , boas tardes
<persia> LimCore: #ubuntu-app-devel might be a good place to ask about developing applications.
<jpds> crimsun: Ping.
<nigelb> hola hggdh :)
<hggdh> Ola nigelb
<nigelb> hggdh: I've ended up getting in touch with the music store creator.  He wanted me know he'll help me with bugs if I needed help 0_o
<hggdh> nigelb: what music store creator? I am lost...
<nigelb> hggdh: the ubuntu one music store which uses a rhythmbox plugin
<hggdh> Oh, OK. Cool. Already working with upstream (even if it is a local one) :-)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> strange thing - he got in touch with me.
<vish> nigelb: why is it strange ... were you hiding/avoiding him? ;p
<nigelb> vish: I never knew who was behind it.
<hggdh> heh. I myself do not know who they are (OTOH, never looked for them)
<nigelb> hehe, but anyway, happy to help in whatever capacity
<arand> Should I leave Bug #529902 as fix released (since only occurs in Karmic), or should it be "commited" to advertise that it needs reviewing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529902 in maxima (Ubuntu) "maxima tries to find /lib/libreadline.so.5 but 9.10 has .6 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529902
<arand> Or even just confirmed?
<greg-g> arand: it is fixed in Lucid? then keep it fix released
<greg-g> if the fix needs to be backported to karmic for some compelling reason, it needs to go through the SRU process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<arand> Well, it's fixed as per upstream, but I reported it as a karmic problem..
<hggdh> arand: So upstream fixed it. Did the fix land on Lucid?
<arand> greg-g: well, the application fails to run unless you either install libreadline5-dev, or symlink libreadline6-dev
<arand> hggdh: yep
<hggdh> arand: then (since the fix is in Lucid) Fix-Released is correct
 * greg-g nods
<hggdh> If Karmic still needs to be fixed, then (as greg-g pointed out) we need a SRU
<PascalFr_parti> !suspend
<ubot4> Factoid 'suspend' not found
<bdmurray> Is there some translators channel?
<vish> there isnt..
<vish> atleast for Ubuntu..
<bdmurray> I found what I was looking for more or less
<vish> ah, the local help channel? :)
<vish> mind sharing ,might be useful for us  too ;)
<vish> bdmurray: .. would be fun though having translators from all over the world in one channel :)
<bdmurray> I just really wanted to point someone where to get started
<bdmurray> w.u.c/Translations seemed to fit the bill
<vish> righto..
<qense> Was Pedro hit by the earth quake?
<seb128> qense, he's fine, we got news
<seb128> he has no internet though
<qense> good to hear he's ok
<qense> I hope his family is alright as well.
<seb128> they are
<seb128> it's all good I think ;-)
<qense> good
<seb128> at least the news we got were good
<seb128> he's just sure when internet will be back for him so he's not online
<seb128> brb testing updates
<bdmurray> qense: can you confirm that bug 524941 is fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524941 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub fails to install on Lucid guests running under KVM during installation (affects: 3)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524941
<qense> bdmurray: I've just downloaded the ISO of alpha 3 and will check that bug.
<bdmurray> qense: awesome, thanks
<thekorn> phew, thanks god for the good new about pedro, was about to ask the same
<bdmurray> thekorn: you made a 5-a-day applet once right?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes
<bdmurray> thekorn: I was thinking it might be neat to have one that counted down from 5 to 0 showing your progress now
<thekorn> bdmurray, I did not follow the 5-a-day initiative over the last few month, is it still on?
<thekorn> or do you what this applet not as part of 5-a-day
<thekorn> but as something completely different
<thekorn> e.g. how would such an applet get it's data
<thekorn> s/it's/its
<thekorn> I mean it is alot easier to get this directly from launchpad now, as I landed a change to make searchTasks() available on person objects
<bdmurray> thekorn: it'd look at the person's - http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/people/brian-murray.data
<bdmurray> thekorn: oh, that's right. five-a-day is using the mailing list to generate the .data file now
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, I think we have to options here: trying to fix the old one to use this data, or 2.) rewrite something using this fancy new indicator aplet techniques
<thekorn> where rewriting it seems to be the right way if your target user is using lucid or later
<bdmurray> thekorn: do you mean the new notification system or something else?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes
<bdmurray> thekorn: aren't notifications supposed to be temporary?  I'd think this should be there all the time reminding you to do your 5! ;-)
<ddecator> an indicator for 5-a-day?
<thekorn> bdmurray, oh, I'm not sure, but isn't the battery applet in lucid also using this new indicator technique?
<thekorn> ok, anyway, what do you what me to do? any timeframe? ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'd like you to make it work! ;-) whenever
<thekorn> okidoki
<thekorn> bdmurray, is the code generating this 5-a-day data files available somewhere?
<bdmurray> thekorn: of course! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/five-a-day-stats
<vish> bdmurray: how are the 5-a-day actually counted? only ubuntu task status change or importance changes/adding upstream link/comments? [just wondering since you mention it counts from mail list]
<bdmurray> any activity for ubuntu bug tasks
<thekorn> vish, from lloking at the code at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~5-a-day/five-a-day-stats/trunk/annotate/head%3A/simple-mailinglist-parser it is all activity which generates notification emails besides [NEW] bugreports
<bdmurray> yep ;-)
<bdmurray> reporting bugs doesn't count
<thekorn> damn ;)
<vish> hehe :)
<bdmurray> actually maybe it should substract from the 5 ;-)
<vish> ha , so it is only the helping "others" that counts ;p
<Anzenketh> Getting 5 a day is not that hard
<Anzenketh> It just take commitment to remember to spend about a hour
<Anzenketh> Depending on what you are working on.
<vish> Anzenketh: yup , but doing "only" 5 a day is hard  , sometimes i have to control myself ;)
<ddecator> haha, except when you get wrapped up in deeply testing one for an hour. then you can lose track of how many you've worked on so far that day ;)
<Anzenketh> vish: speaking to the choir 2231 karma in 1 week
<vish> the funny thing is , we see so many people working on bugs and rarely our paths cross , and there are still so many bugs left untouched :(
<ddecator> vish, i think that has a lot to do with specializations...
<vish> which makes we wonder , will we ever cover _all_ the bugs
<bdmurray> Anzenketh: I actually wish you'd slow down as some of your work is a bit off
<Anzenketh> ya
<Anzenketh> I am working on that
<Anzenketh> Got a spreadsheet that I check off on every bug I work on now.
<yofel> vish: I doubt that, but I'll be happy to throw a party if we get the New count below 10k ...
 * ddecator will attend
<Anzenketh> That is 8+k to go
<yofel> Anzenketh: 'New' for Ubuntu is at 43390 right now
<Anzenketh> I was pulling from untriaged list
<bdrung_> bug #43390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 43390 in gparted (Ubuntu) "unfitting icon in gparted in cause of new icon theme (dup-of: 45444)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43390
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 45444 in tangerine-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "the Human "cancel" icon is not appropriate (dups: 2)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45444
<yofel> lol
 * Anzenketh starts to go though his subscribed bugs to make sure everything is up to par
<crimsun> jpds: contentless pong
<BUGabundo> heh
<zetheroo> I think I may have found a bug ... but wanted to run it past the experts first ...
<ddecator> zetheroo, lets hear it =)
<zetheroo> I am running Karmic on several machines, Desktops and Laptops ...
<zetheroo> the issue is regarding auto-mounting of USB volumes
<ddecator> what behavior are you experiencing?
<zetheroo> when the desktop is disabled auto-mounting does not work
<zetheroo> however au-mounting is still enabled
<zetheroo> I am using the Configuration Editor to see all this
<zetheroo> once i re-enable show_desktop, auto-mounting works again
<seb128> that's not a bug
<seb128> nautilus does the automounting if it's not running it doesn't
<zetheroo> the settings for media_automount is in apps>nautilus>preferences
<zetheroo> so nautilus and the desktop are synonymous?
<zetheroo> I thought nautilus was the file manager
<seb128> it's the filemanager
<zetheroo> right
<seb128> it's also what draws your background usually
<seb128> and what puts icons there
<zetheroo> well my background works fine with desktop off
<seb128> that's what I said usually
<seb128> why
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon do that too
<seb128> when nautilus is not doing it
<zetheroo> but my icons are gone .. which is what I wanted .. but then for some reason volumes don't mount automatically ...
<seb128> did you read why I wrote?
<zetheroo> yes
<seb128> so?
<zetheroo> when nautilus is not doing something then gnome-settings-daemon does it
<seb128> no
<seb128> that was about the background drawing
<zetheroo> oh
<persia> zetheroo: That's not a bug.  Please file a question on launchpad or ask for help in #ubuntu.  If you aren't using nautilus to handle it, you'll need something else.
<zetheroo> well that I have no issue with
<seb128> did you read what I wrote some minutes ago?
<seb128> about automounting
<seb128> and not having to run
<seb128> nautilus having to run rather
<zetheroo> "nautilus does the automounting if it's not running it doesn't"
<seb128> nautilus does the automounting and need to be running for that
<zetheroo> so by switching off desktop I am switching off nautilus?
<seb128> when you don't use it to display the background and don't run it by opening a view it's not running
<seb128> what ubuntu version do you use?
<zetheroo> ok, so if I have a nautilus window open it should auto mount the volumes?
<seb128> yes
<zetheroo> I said at the beginning I was using Karmic ;)
<zetheroo> well I will try that with having a nautilus window open ... still, I don't think the two should be connected... I should be able to hide all the icons on the desktop without loosing key functionality like auto-mounting ...
<seb128> there is a gconf key to set to let nautilus does automounting when there is no ui view set
<zetheroo> anyhow .. I guess it's "working" as it's designed to so not a "bug" per se
<zetheroo> really?
<seb128> it's set by default in karmic
<zetheroo> where?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> lucid
<seb128> I'm looking for it
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-02
<zetheroo> auto browse?
<seb128>  /apps/nautilus/preferences/exit_with_last_window
<seb128> in gconf-editor
<zetheroo> Open nautilus on removeable media insert.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> ah ok
<zetheroo> it's set to true atm
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's false in lucid
<zetheroo> cool
<seb128> which is what you want for your case
<zetheroo> so i should be able to turn desktop off again and have nautilus running nevertheless
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's what the key is about
<seb128> for those like you who don't want their desktop to be useful ;-)
<zetheroo> haha
<zetheroo> I use a screenlet for that ;)
<zetheroo> all my "Desktop" folders and files are accessible from a widget-like screenlet ...
<zetheroo> hmmm
<zetheroo> maybe I have to reboot to make that change take effect!?
<seb128> you have to run nautilus
<seb128> it's probably not running right now
<mtx_init> im trying to sign the conduct, but when I do gpg --fingerprint, I get nothing, any ideas?
<zetheroo> oh so I still have to have another nautilus window open ...
<zetheroo> hmm ... I thought that option I changed meant I didn't have to have a browser window open all the time ..
<persia> mtx_init: This isn't the right channel, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto probably has the documentation you need.  Ask in #ubuntu if you get stuck.
<seb128> zetheroo, nautilus is being run on session start and did exit because you didn't have the key set
<mtx_init> I was told to ask here, but ok
<seb128> zetheroo, it will not exit next login
<persia> mtx_init: By whom?
<persia> mtx_init: And where?
<mtx_init> bdmurray:
<seb128> zetheroo, you can run it manually too for this time though
<zetheroo> ah i see
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> thanks a million
<seb128> np
<hggdh> mtx_init: OK
<mtx_init> But il ask in #ubuntu, thanks for your help
<ddecator> mtx_init, i can find you the wiki page a sec...
<hggdh> mtx_init: did you create a GPG key for you?
<persia> mtx_init: Well, given some context, here might not be wrong, but really the wiki page I linked should contain wverything you need.
<mtx_init> well I was just following the instructions on the code of conduct page.   Which seemed to omply the fingerprint was the first step
<bdmurray> He is trying to sign the CoC to join the Bug Squad so it seemed reasonable to me that someone here could help.
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> mtx_init: again: do you have a GPG key?
<mtx_init> nope, but im reading the linked page now
<Hillshum> If lucid hangs on me as it logs in, what package should I report a bug against?
<persia> Hillshum: That's tricky: you'd want to try to identify where it hangs.
<Hillshum> persia: How might I go about that?
<persia> Hillshum: After an unsuccessful boot, try booting a liveCD and see if you can mount the unsuccessful boot and recover anything from /var/log/syslog or similar.
<persia> bdmurray: Indeed: it the point of signing the CoC is to join bugsquad, this is the right place :)
<mtx_init> It claims it cannot import the OpenPGP key
<ddecator> mtx_init, at what step?
<mtx_init> after I copy the fingerprint and add it in
<mtx_init> to the website
<hggdh> mtx_init: did you send your public key to the Ubuntu keyserver?
<mtx_init> i guess not.
<hggdh> mtx_init: heh. So do I ;-)
<mtx_init> No offence but this seems overly burdensome and the documentation is severally fragmented.
<hggdh> perhaps we should clarify it -- I am starting to agree
<crimsun> plars: RE: #528524, speaker-test accepts an -f parameter. That should help narrow the scope of affected apps.
<crimsun> plars: (sorry, would have responded sooner, but $dayjob blocks access)
<ddecator> hggdh, maybe have basic instructions included on the bugsquad wiki where it says that you have to sign the CoC? that way people won't have to hunt down the complicated directions
<LimCore> or make a screencast
<hggdh> ddecator: this is one place, yes. But the best would be at LP itself
<ddecator> hggdh, true
<mtx_init> thanks guys for your help.
<ddecator> mtx_init, no problem =)
<ddecator> we're always happy to help anyone interested in helping with bugs ;)
<Hillshum> persia: syslog shows  nothing I can recognize
<hggdh> LimCore: I am be an exception, but I never watch screencasts ;-)
<ddecator> hm, speaking of bugs, anyone willing to give me information on how to handle a "failed to install" bug? (such as bug 529136 )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529136 in firefox (Ubuntu) "package firefox 3.6.2~hg20100226r33622+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529136
<crimsun> plars: another test (for GSt) would be: gst-launch playbin uri=file:////usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/service-login.ogg
<LimCore> interesting talk at #ubuntu-hardened
<LimCore> is it possible to own your ubuntu desktop, even if you try really hard to protect self
<LimCore> so far I would say that yes
<LimCore> if you will find a window where an unpatched exploit in common app exists, even extra security might not help
<crimsun> that's trivial, really. You have physical access to your machine, at which point everything is game over.
<LimCore> hmm? no phisical access
<mtx_init> Is it possible to delete submitted bugs?
<crimsun> no, but you can mark the status Invalid
<mtx_init> But they will see be in public view?
<crimsun> yes, unless you mark [them] private
<mtx_init> can you do that after I have submited them.  because they were real bugs but nobody responsed to them, making me look like an idiot.
<crimsun> hmm? Which bugs?
<mtx_init> sent you a pm
<ddecator> mtx_init, just because nobody responds doesn't mean you did something wrong. unfortunately, there are way more reports than we can handle, so some of the slip by
<mtx_init> well can I get rid of it then?
<mtx_init> Because they make the submitter look like an incompetent.
<plars> crimsun: I'll try that, thanks
<ddecator> you could mark your own bugs as invalid, but if they are real bugs then we would like it if they stayed open so we can hopefully look at them at some point. and trust us, people from all different specialties submit bugs, and we never see any of them as incompetent =)
<crimsun> mtx_init: your comment implies that the symptom is caused by a dependency, so I could mark it invalid
<mtx_init> well I just dont want then tied to my name anymore
<mtx_init> It was a mistake to submit it
<crimsun> more useful, I could triage it to affect the other dependency
<crimsun> mtx_init: no one's perfect
<ddecator> mtx_init, if you're unsure, then submitting is better than leaving a bug unknown, so never hesitate
<mtx_init> crimsun: yeah that excuse doesnt get people jobs.
<LimCore> hggdh: I can probalby eventually take over your box
<jcastro> I file dumb bugs all the time!
<crimsun> mtx_init: I don't know of an instance where it has prevented a competent person from being hired.
<BUGabundo> I don't even understand half the bugs I file .S
<LimCore> hggdh: we have a way to stop many vectors of such an attack, and all what is needed is some information for the end users to use such countermesure. Does it sound like something that could be swiftly done?for Ubuntu? All actuall software is in place, only some GUI/info/docs
<mtx_init> crimsun: the internet is filled with people who have been denied jobs due to their foss submissions
<mtx_init> ive read tons of stories on it
<mtx_init> over the years
<crimsun> mtx_init: FUD?
<mtx_init> I dont know what that means
<crimsun> would you really want to work for a place that would deny you employment based on FOSS submissions?
<mtx_init> I live in ny, thats how the games played here
<mtx_init> we arent as lax as the west coast.
<hggdh> LimCore: what are you talking about?
<ddecator> i've never heard of that in chicago though...
<LimCore> hggdh: attacke based on getting an exploited desktop application to emulate for example gsudo window or something - can be stoped by making sure that instead of trusing gsudo users would do alt+ctrl+f1 and alt+sysrq+k
<mtx_init> Ny firms are very high strung.  Ive seen people fired for making common spelling mistakes in comments.
<hggdh> LimCore: and how would one get an exploited appl in?
<crimsun> mtx_init: you're free to mark that bug private and invalid
<LimCore> hggdh: just wait untill some arbitrary code execution is discovered. Happened before, will eventually happen again. In example in some jpeg viewer or some lib to process XML or stuff
<persia> Can we get back to bug discussions?
<ddecator> yes please...
<Hillshum> Can I use apport-collect offline somehow?
<persia> Hillshum: Not trivially, no.  You can use apport-retrace offline though.
<crimsun> hmm? Doesn't --save (or apport-cli) accomplish that??
<Hillshum> How should I gather information for my bug then? The system in question won't let me log in to gnome
<persia> crimsun: Oh, excellent point.  apport-cli is the tool to use for this (apport-collect requires access to LP)
<Hillshum> So how do I get apport to upload a given apport file to a given bug?
<nigelb> cjohnston: you around?
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: got lucid working?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you test something for me? (i can close a bug if it works)
<cjohnston> k
<nigelb> cjohnston: open rhythmbox and add this as podcast http://noagenda.podshow.com/feed
<nigelb> see if it works :)
<cjohnston> it added and is downloading
<nigelb> well, then it works :)
<nigelb> thank you cjohnston :)
 * nigelb hands cjohnston a toffee
<ddecator> alright, so i checked the wikis and didn't see anything, but is there a specific procedure for "failed to install/upgrade" bugs?
<persia> ddecator: I usually verify locally on the target release, then verify on up-to-date development release as a first stage.
<persia> I then sometimes try using aptitude instead of apt-get (or vice-versa) to differentiate between resolver bugs and package bugs.
<ddecator> persia, ok. and if it cannot be reproduced locally?
<micahg> ddecator: you need to check the log to see what failed
<ddecator> micahg, which log? (for example, i'm looking at bug 529136 )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529136 in firefox (Ubuntu) "package firefox 3.6.2~hg20100226r33622+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529136
<persia> If you can't reproduce it locally, even with a system that matches the submitters system to the best of your ability (including locale, etc.) you get to dig through the logs.  Almost invariably if it can't be reproduced it comes from either 1) the submitter's system having a local change or non-repo package, or 2) The submitter7s system having leftover cruft from being continuously upgraded rather than havign a recent clean install.
<persia> In the former case, identify the issue, and mark invalid.  In the latter case, identify the upgrade path, and use that to help replicate locally.
<ddecator> is it the dpkgterminallog.txt file i should look into?
<micahg> yes
 * micahg guesses it was a bad download
<ddecator> ok. and i'm assuming it's important to test on the same architecture as the reporter as well?
<ddecator> why do you think that micahg ? i'm trying to make sense of the log...all i see is the error with the profiles for ff 3.5
<nigelb> ugh, I'm so tired of closing old reports.  But I guess thats the easiest way to get to the new reports.
<ddecator> it looks like the firefox package couldn't install because of "update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox doesn't exist." which caused dependencies to not be met?
<ddecator> nigelb, i've been working on some of the old firefox ones, most of them aren't even responding..
<nigelb> ddecator: its good they dont respond, you get to close them ;)
<micahg> ddecator: not sure...I guess grabbing the 0223 daily of 3.6 in a karmic vm and try installing the 0226 packages
<micahg> I agree with persia on this one...
<micahg> oh wait...why is firefox an alternative
<ddecator> it looks like they are using the daily ppa if that makes a difference
<persia> ddecator: That's a bug in the firefox maintainer scripts: at some point in history handling changed, and there isn't an old snippet to deal with it.
<persia> Or a third party repo
 * persia wishes PPAs would just go away
<micahg> persia: we don't offer it through alternatives
<ddecator> idk about that, i like being able to use ff 3.7 ;)
<ddecator> so possibly an usupported ppa?
<ddecator> unsupported*
<persia> micahg: Not now, but was it *ever* offered that way?  It may be that you need a snippet to handle the very old case.
<micahg> persia: if you remember where that was so I have a reference, I'd be happy to look into it
<micahg> ddecator: I enabled submission from the PPAs so we can catch more bugs in the dailies
<ddecator> micahg, bug submission?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg, oh, that'll be nice
<micahg> for firefox 3.6 pecifically
<micahg> so we can fix stuff for lucid
<ddecator> good call. is there a package that a bug should be assigned to if it's a daily build?
<nigelb> can someone who can read stack traces teach me how to read bug 458660
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458660 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_ClearWeakRefs() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458660
<micahg> ddecator: no, it's already tagged
<ddecator> micahg, good deal
<micahg> ddecator: you should see the PPA tag on those bugs
<persia> micahg: I have no memory of it, and haven't used firefox since feisty.  You'd have to check revision history, etc.
<micahg> persia: I'll ask asac in teh morning
<ddecator> micahg, yah i saw those, i just didn't realize you could use them for that
<persia> May predate his coordination of it also, but sure :)
<ddecator> oh fun, this log is in spanish...
<persia> dpkg logs shouldn't be that language-specific.
<ddecator> i can still find it, just looks odd to me, haha
<persia> Most of the strings will be repeats, so you can just look them up in the .po files with grep.
<ddecator> micahg, this one has the same -alternatives error
<ddecator> lets go for the trifecta...
<ddecator> and we're 3/3
<ddecator> 2 of which are daily, 1 is not...
<micahg> ddecator: I add the tag in the apport hook
<persia> micahg: Maybe just the daily-builds uses alternatives?
<micahg> persia: they don
<ddecator> persia, one isn't daily
<micahg> t'
<micahg> what's the one that isn't
<ddecator> let me find it..
<ddecator> bug 524947
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524947 in firefox (Ubuntu) "tried installing firefox-3.6 after adding mozillateam/firefox-stable PPA :: package firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~mfs~karmic1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524947
<persia> Were it one bug about alternatives, I'd call it local.  Three makes me suspicious that something more complicated is involved.
<ddecator> that's why i asked, i wanted to check all three, but i didn't think they'd all be related...
<persia> Looking at the logs, that's clearly a bug in the maintainer scripts for the PPA firefox.
<micahg> persia: my guess is they installed some third party firefox at some point like ubuntuzilla
<ddecator> then switched to the mozilla team ppa?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg, want me to ask the reporters?
<micahg> ddecator: ask 1
<ddecator> i'll ask that one since he says specifically that the used the mozilla team ppa...
<micahg> ddecator: or better see if you can find someone who uses ubuntuzilla
<persia> micahg: I'd agree except that the error is coming from `firefox.postinst configure 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~mfs~karmic1`
<ddecator> micahg, ah, i can refer back to that person from that other bug...
<ddecator> unless persia is on to something
<micahg> persia: right, but if they removed ubuntuzilla and the only firefox was the one from our package, that error would make sense
<persia> micahg: Do you know if the daily PPA maintainer scripts are available somewhere without downloading the package?
 * micahg check ubuntuzilla
<micahg> persia: it's from the .head repo
 * persia needs a URL
 * micahg knows there's nothing in there
<micahg> persia: lp:firefox/3.6
 * persia didn't want to download it that way either, and tries other things
<micahg> persia: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Repository_contents_and_package_behavior
<micahg> it does install and alernative
 * persia checks the maintainer scripts documentation again
<persia> Aha!  So it's firefox.prerm upgrade ... that's failing.
 * micahg wonders how that got in tehre...
<persia> micahg: So if you want to fix this with Ubuntu packages, just have firefox.prerm failed-upgrade attempt to remove alternatives if they exist.
<persia> micahg: From the ubuntuzilla alternatives handling.
<persia> http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts
<persia> see "Upgrading"
<micahg> I guess we still install the alternative...
<persia> heh.
<persia> Anyway, by using the docs at the Debian/women wiki, and checking the arguments, the issue can be solved.
<persia> In the specific case of 524947, they seem to be upgrading from "3.6_3.6+karmic" which doesn't look like your version strings at all.
<micahg> persia: that was a special package that asac made
<micahg> oh, maybe not
<persia> Oh.  Then the user in 524947 doesn't appear to have used out-of-repo sources aside from the PPA, based on the logs.
<persia> Well, check the logs.  The upgrade path for the past 3-4 updates of firefox is listed there.
 * ddecator wishes he had a better idea of what is going on
 * micahg check the 3.5 prerm
<persia> ddecator: So, when a package installs, it goes through several steps.  There are scripts in the package that can run before or after either install or removal, and take various arguments (see the page I linked).
<micahg> there is none...
<persia> ddecator: When a package fails to install or upgrade, this is usually a bug in the maintainer scripts, although it can also be file conflicts with other pacakges, etc.
<persia> micahg: You checked the binary, not just the source?
<persia> CDBS can stuff a lot of things in maintainer scripts.
 * micahg checks
<ddecator> ok, that makes sense...
<persia> ddecator: So the trick is to try to replicate the issue, and figure out why it's failing (the update-alternative call has to be somewhere, for instance).
<ddecator> ok
<micahg> no
<persia> Then track down which package needs to be tweaked.  Luckily, all the maintainer scripts take a version argument, so developers can clean up when there is an issue.
<ddecator> ok, i get the general idea =)
<persia> micahg: Based on that, the alternatives implementation may come from somewhere else.  You might test to see if an alternative is defined, and if so, remove it, and if not, ignore it.
<micahg> it's there...I was looking at the wrong file :/
<ddecator> if there is a place where install logs are temporarily stored, i can check mine from my daily updates
<micahg> ah, the binary was firefox-3.5 before, so if the prerm for 3.6 is tried, it'll fail
<persia> micahg: Excellent.  It's always easier when the bug can be found, rather than trying to work around random 3rd party packages.
<persia> micahg: So, based on the docs, just add a prerm for 3.6 that cleans up from a failed 3.5 prerm if needed.
 * micahg is confused
<micahg> it says the postinst script is failing on some
<micahg> something has got to be wrong
<ddecator> any testing you want me to do or questions we need answered by the reporters?
<persia> ddecator: When a developer (e.g. micahg) gets all excited about a bug, it's usually better to just hand off to them, and go find a new bug.  Acting as a proxy for contacting the reporters usually loses information (through no fault of the proxy, but due to the nature of language processing in human brains).
<ddecator> persia, fair enough, i'll just do my homework then and stick around in case i can help with anything, but i'll plan on letting micahg take care of it from here
 * micahg is very confused
<persia> ddecator: When acting in the bugsquad role, the key is to make sure the developer has enough information to begin debugging.  I think we reached that point :)
<ddecator> persia, very true. i'll leave them alone rather than mark them as dupes and triage them or anything
<micahg> it would seem a simple file check is necessary, but that doesn't seem right either
<micahg> ddecator: remember bug 526966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526966 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox start page not into English? (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526966
<ddecator> micahg, yah, i saw his response...
<ddecator> do you think xp was his only os?
<phantomgraph> Allow persia, remember me? =)
<persia> It has been a while.
<phantomgraph> *nods
<phantomgraph> Well I figured it out all on my own.. sort of...
<phantomgraph> if you recall the latest cups update nuked all my windows printers from my share on 9.1
<persia> Right.
<phantomgraph> turns out it was some windows problem. I got one of those invisible updates that Micky soft likes to do and poof, they started to see the printer on the my Ubuntu box again. Of course I had to set up a new printer link, but that's easy enough...
<persia> Oh, excellent!
<persia> That was a very mysterious bug, and I feared it wouldn't get solved.
<phantomgraph> (The new link had to be set up on the windows machines)
<persia> Knowing that MS already identified it and sent out a patch makes it easier.
<persia> Could you update your bug with your findings (please reference the MS fix that makes it work for others who cherrypick hotfixes), and set it to "Invalid"?
<phantomgraph> I think it was just a bug in one of the patches MS sent out.
<ddecator> micahg, want me to close that report?
<phantomgraph> I'm not sure how to do that as I was still working on opening a bug report when MS fixed it.
<micahg> ddecator: sure
<persia> phantomgraph: So the bug never got filed in LP?
<phantomgraph> As far as I can tell the solution is this. On the MS machine delete the old link to the Ubuntu printer,  give it a couple of minutes, then go and add the printer again after the update.  Simple as pie.
<phantomgraph> Nope persia, I was still gathering data and testing to see if it was something I did to the systems...
<phantomgraph> One thing I can say for certain, the only update on the Ubuntu box since the 'break' was Open Office, and I doubt highly that OO would fix a printer share problem... ;>
<persia> phantomgraph: OK.  In that case, there's nothing to do with LP.  No point filing a bug we already know to both 1) not be valid for Ubuntu and 2) be already fixed by MS.
<persia> phantomgraph: Thanks for coming back to share your success.
<phantomgraph> No problem persia, just wanted to drop back in and let you know what I've found out.
<phantomgraph> Thanks much for all your suggestions!
<kermiac> can anyone confirm bug 529852 is default/ expected behaviour? I can confirm ALT + "t" does open a terminal window in lucid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529852 in ubuntu "[Lucid] <Alt>T opens up terminal, even though I haven't assigned it anywhere (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<persia> It just makes a terminal flash for me (and not even the default terminal, but just a terminal window in another program I have open)
<kermiac> hmm... interesting
<persia> In a VM I recently booted with ubuntu netbook (last week's image), it doesn't do anythig at all.
<kermiac> on a fully up-to-date lucid (alpha 3) I can reproduce it on 2 different machines
<kermiac> I thought in metacity it's supposed to be CTRL+ALT+T
<kermiac> I should be able to find out more info in the metacity changelogs?
<kermiac> hmmm.... someone else in ubuntu+1 confirmed it does the same thing
<persia> I suspect it's highly flavour-dependent, and I don't have Ubuntu Desktop handy (well, my base install was hacked from Ubuntu Desktop at one point, kinda, but still)
<kermiac> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/metacity/metacity_2.28.1-0ubuntu2/changelog says CTRL+ALT+T
<kermiac> but someone in +1 says compiz is the same for them
<kermiac> does xorg handle shortcut keys or something else?
<kermiac> ^^ default shortcut keys
<vish> kermiac: same here , alt + t opens terminal
<kermiac> hey vish... can you please check that it is set in system --> Preferences --> keyboard shortcuts --> Desktop --> Run a terminal
<vish> kermiac: hehe , was just replying that in +1 ;)
<vish> it is mapped as ctrl+alt+t , but that does nothing
<vish> using compiz, btw
<kermiac> lol, guess that's what happens when I'm asking the same thing in 2 chans
<kermiac> ok, so that's yet another diff behaviour
<kermiac> being mapped to CTRL+ALT+T
<vish> kermiac: any idea , what the old shortcut was?
 * kermiac looks on the karmic box
<kermiac> looks like it is set to diabled by default in karmic
<vish> kermiac: probably the patch wasnt good? [but i doubt that , noting pitti has cherry-picked it]
 * vish brb , testing a different nautilus bug
<Zus> any one use irc on pidgin?
<AtomicSpark> test
<AtomicSpark> wonderful
<Zus1> test
<Zus1> I can't see the main window is too big
<micahg> Zus1: yes
<Zus1> the other irc channel im in with pidgin is fine
<micahg> Zus1: you can drag the bar between the nicks and the channel
<Zus1> in fact the other 2 windows are displayed correctly   except thihe irc channels
<Zus1> micahg:  I can drag the vertical bar yes, not the horizontal one  between where I type  and where I read ...
<micahg> Zus1: close the channel and rejoin
<Zus1> same results
<Zus1> lol now all my irc chats are all the same.. well
<Zus1> no biggie I will use x chat...
<micahg> Zus1: screenshot?
<Zus1> yep I got  one of each window , h
<Zus1> how can I send it to you?
<micahg> Zus1: my nick at ubuntu dot com
<Zus1> micahg:  I sent it
<BUGabundo_remote> bom d|a
<kermiac> vish, you still around?
<vish> yup
<kermiac> can you please check to see if you think bug 529852 needs anything further?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529852 in compiz (Ubuntu) "<Alt>T opens up terminal, even though I haven't assigned it anywhere (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529852
<kermiac> else I will set to triaged
<seb128> can you tell pitti about this one?
<seb128> he's on #u-d
<kermiac> seb128: yes, we were discussing it earlier
<kermiac> in #u-d
<seb128> hum, and he didn't manage to help you with that?
<seb128> I would think it's due to a change he did
<kermiac> we worked through a few gconf settings (as outlined in the bug report) but they wouldn't stick after session restart
<kermiac> yes, that's why I went looking to check with pitti as I noticed it was his change
<seb128> hum and he didn't want to look at it?
<seb128> not sure why you need other people to help you triage it now
<seb128> it's obvious enough that pitti should be able to look at it no?
<kermiac> just making sure I didn't miss anything. I think it's triaged... just simply double-checking I didn't miss anything
<seb128> I don't think there is too much detail needed
<seb128> the change is clear and the bug title too
<seb128> did you ask pitti if the bug should be assigned to him too?
<kermiac> no, I can ask him now though
<seb128> would be useful
<seb128> thanks
<kermiac> np seb128 :)
 * cjohnston is tired of all this membership spam
<persia> hrm?
<cjohnston> all the people sending the ML, I want to join or I want to renew
<nigelb> cjohnston: its only fair
<persia> OH.
<cjohnston> nigelb: shaddup
<persia> The renewals stuff should go away soon.
<nigelb> (after you spamming classroom team with all the classbot spam)
<cjohnston> thats not my fault
<persia> And the way to deal with the add requests is to review some of them.
<persia> Also be nice to folks :)
<cjohnston> I told nhandler...
<nigelb> cjohnston: well, we bit our tongues then.  so just hold on.
<nigelb> its nice to see how many people are actually interested :)
<cjohnston> nigelb: classroom spam should be fixed
<nigelb> nah
<cjohnston> i hope
<nigelb> I still get, I dont complain though
 * nigelb is looking for some bugs to fix to ease his bruised confidence
<cjohnston> tell nhandler
<cjohnston> uh oh
<cjohnston> what happened?
<cjohnston> you can fix some clasbot bugs
<nigelb> no thanks.
<bhuvi> i cannot file bugs in launchpad anyone please help me out i get launchpad time out error when ever i press the submit bug report button
<hggdh> BTW, for what is worth, I *have* been revieweing the renewal requests.
<nigelb> morning hggdh :)
<hggdh> morning nigelb
<hggdh> morning/afternoon/evening all
<nigelb> its kinda evening ;)
<hggdh> there you go. It is kinda morning here
<easy> does anybody deal with 10.04 bugs in here?
<nigelb> easy: yes, we deal with all bugs
<easy> ahhh, (first time user here) I have a login bug, but don't know where to report or how
<nigelb> can you describe your problem?
<easy> it's where i type in my user name and password, and when i hit enter, it drops back to the login window.  But if I use the mouse to click, it works
<greg-g> easy: I would report the bug against "gdm" right now (you're using Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, right?). You can do so here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+filebug
<seb128> easy, try uninstalling plymouth
<easy> yes, ubuntu
<seb128> there is a zillion bugs about vt conflict making xorg crash on enter
<seb128> due to it
<seb128> no need to open a new one if that fixes your issue
<greg-g> heh
<nigelb> hehe
<easy> alright, many thanks everybody
<BUGabundo_remote> removing a package isn't a fix, it's a workaround
<nigelb> but it narrows down the bug
<nigelb> (and there is already an open bug for this issue)
<greg-g> BUGabundo_remote: no one said it was a fix, just that it confirms what the issue is.
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-03-02 15:24:53) seb128: no need to open a new one if that *fixes* your issue
<greg-g> right, but that fixes the issue, not that the bug is fixed
<greg-g> he is saying that it confirms what the issue is, and it is being worked on
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, right, that fixes the issue means it's the plymouth bug
<seb128> which is known
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<BUGabundo_remote> I was prob one of the 1st to mention it in #+1
<BUGabundo_remote> one of the dupes is even mine :\
<m0ar> I'm vrey new to triaging, and I'm trying to set a bug to "Triaged". It contains all information needed, it's simple and very obvious. Even tho, "Triaged" isn't aviable in the status field. What am i missing?
<nigelb> m0ar: only bug control can set bugs to triaged
<m0ar> Ah
<nigelb> mentioned the bug number here and ask that it be set to triaged
<nigelb> someone who has the rights will do it for you
<m0ar> 528962
<m0ar> It's pretty much done, right?
<m0ar> My report btw
<nigelb> bug 528962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528962 in shutter (Ubuntu) "Shutter doesn't fill certain dependencies (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528962
<m0ar> What's the diffrence between bugcontrol and buqsquad then?
<nigelb> m0ar: bug control has more rights, like setting bugs triaged, wont fix AND set importance of bugs
<m0ar> Ah
<m0ar> So the goal for the buqsquad is to refine the reports?
<nigelb> the goal for bug squad is to triage the bug report
<vish> m0ar: usually one doesnt confirm their own bug reports ;)  confirmation has to be done by a different person
<vish> rather not supposed to even
<m0ar> vish: Well, I guess that one was pretyt obvious?
<vish> m0ar: still nope :)
<m0ar> Okay, thanks for telling!
<nigelb> vish: set to triaged please.  I'll try to fix it.
<vish> m0ar: usually the bugs where you see the OP confirming is it either the package maintainer..
<vish> nigelb: sure.. can you comment on the bug first?
<nigelb> yup.
<vish> nigelb: importance?
<nigelb> vish: medium or high if you wish
<m0ar> I'm new, but what hsould decide if that's normal or high? :)
<vish> nigelb: what do you think? ;)
<m0ar> I'd guess normal
<nigelb> vish: its a blocker, I'd say high.  but I'm not sure of the usage pattern of the bug
<vish> m0ar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<m0ar> "A bug that has severe impact on a non-core app"
<m0ar> High demands a "severe impact on users" which I'd guess is more.. hardcore bug?
<nigelb> It affects every user wanting to install the package
<m0ar> True
<vish> nigelb: but its a non core app
<nigelb> bah, true
 * nigelb should sleep
<nigelb> its been 24 hours
<vish> ;)
<m0ar> But "severe impact" I'd iterpret as more of a big problem
<m0ar> nigelb: I went to sleep 07 this morning, sucked
<nigelb> I got up yday around same time
<nigelb> oh wait, its been 25 hours
<m0ar> Keep counting!
<m0ar> Is thos possible to set as confirmed?
<m0ar> bug 495947
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495947 in debian (and 1 other project) "[need-packaging] lxdm (affects: 1)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495947
<nigelb> its a workflow bug
<m0ar> Meaning? :)
<persia> But I thought it was done?
<persia> What does rmadison say?
<m0ar> rmadison?
<nigelb> persia: he's not commented
<nigelb> m0ar: its a development workflow bug, you can safely skip it.
<persia> `rmadison` is a tool that tells you which versions of a package are in which releases.
<nigelb> bah
<m0ar> nigelb: It's hard to find bugs that I actually can triage in some way D:
<persia> Running `rmadison lxdm` will tell you if and when lxdm was packaged and uplaoded.
<nigelb> in a lucid cache?
 * ogra saw plenty of uploads of lxdm on the lucid-changes list ... 
<ogra> likely an oversight that the bug wasnt closed yet
<persia> nigelb: rmadison doesn't care where it's run.  The results are the same whether you run on dapper or lucid.
 * persia expects so, but wants to teach how to check that
<ogra> lxdm (0.1.0-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<ogra>   * Intial release (LP: #495947)
<ogra> hmm, intresting
<nigelb> already second revision in lucid
<nigelb> but its a git snapshot
<nigelb> probably the bug was for a new debian sync
<ogra> its packaged
<persia> Still, bug #495947 needs closing.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495947 in debian (and 1 other project) "[need-packaging] lxdm (affects: 1)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495947
<persia> Generally speaking, and needs-packaging bug can be closed if it's packaged.
<ogra> yeah
<nigelb> go ahead and close it?
<persia> And no developers will ever complain if it's closed correctly.
<ogra> i dont get why the janitor didnt do it
<persia> Just don't close them just because it's in a PPA somewhere.
<ogra> the bug is mentioned properly in the changelog
<persia> ogra: Janitor only closes bugs against packages, and nobody assigned the bug to the package before the changelog was parsed.
<ogra> aha !
<persia> ogra: The issue is that it can only work if this is done between upload and source NEW, so there's a narrow window.
<ogra> yeah
<vish> m0ar: nigelb: set the bug to "confirmed" , needs to be sent upstream
<m0ar> vish: What bug?
<nigelb> vish: its just a dep issue.
<vish> m0ar: the shutter bug
<m0ar> Isn't it just an issu with apt?
<vish> nigelb: dep was changed here or upstream?
<nigelb> vish: It was set upstream.  I'm looking to find why.  There should be a reason
<m0ar> It's already set as confirmed?
<m0ar> So, how can I send that upstream? :)
<m0ar> If I'm supposed to?
<vish> m0ar: i have added a comment about how to send upstream ;)
<m0ar> I realized
<m0ar> But still, isn't this just an issue with the ubuntu packing? Do explain!
<nigelb> m0ar: its an issue with debian packaging, we just sync'd the package
<m0ar> Oh, so what has to be done is?
<nigelb> you may have to report it to debian, but I'm still checking why they downgraded the particular depends to suggesets
<nigelb> well, only one way to test.  I have to change the build dep, build and test. hmf
<nigelb> m0ar: could you install the missing package and see if it works fine?
<nigelb> (if so, we can fix this very soon)
<m0ar> nigelb: If it works with imagemagick installed?
<nigelb> yup
<m0ar> It does, already tried
<m0ar> Installing shutter gives the error
<nigelb> ah, this looks easy.  Now all I need to do is why upstream tinkered with the deps
<m0ar> installing imagemagick and trying to start shutter = works
<m0ar> nigelb: Can you tell me how this works? WHY isn't imagemagick installed and what decides the dependencies?
<nigelb> well, there is a debian/control file in every package that lists the depends for every package
<nigelb> if a package is listed under depends, that package wont work unless that depends is installed
<nigelb> then there is recommends, these packages wont be installed automatically.
<nigelb> someone changed the imagemagick package to recommends from depends, which caused this issue
<nigelb> well, not someone, the debian maintainer
<m0ar> Ah
<m0ar> That's kinda wierd right?
<nigelb> they should have a reason.
<m0ar> Oh darn, I'm in a rush
<m0ar> Thanks for the lession
<m0ar> Bai
<bibinou> how does apport set the importance of a bug ?
<bibinou> *how can
<persia> bibinou: The launchpad API.
<bibinou> yeah, but how can it decide if it's medium, high, etc
<bibinou> how can it judge if a bug is important or not ?
<bibinou> maybe, given the error type
<bibinou> crash / signature, etc
<persia> bibinou: I believe it sets all the crashes to "Medium" (which is usually correct for a crash).
<persia> I think it doesn't set it for other cases.
<bibinou> ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-03
<bcurtiswx> for UDS-M.. what is a "member of the crew"
<persia> bcurtiswx: It usually means someone willing to help out in various ways (changing signs, giving 5-minute warnings to sessions, helping move stuff around for room setup/teardown, etc.)
<bcurtiswx> persia: ah, neat.  I've done that at another annual conference.. its actually kinda fun
<ddecator> bug 526453 is ready to be [low, triaged]. i was thinking medium at first, but low seems more appropriate since the user can simply leave the search bar in the toolbar and it will function properly
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526453 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox does not allow users to change the default search engine, unless the search bar is present (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526453
<kermiac> ddecator: bug 526453: 6. 6. Go to View -> Toolbars -> Customize and drag the search box out of the toolbar    doesn't have a search box to remove for me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526453 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox does not allow users to change the default search engine, unless the search bar is present (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526453
<ddecator> kermiac, you should be able to drag the search bar out of the top toolbar, removing it and placing it in the customization window, so then there will only be the address bar
<kermiac> ok, that wasn't clear in the reproduction steps (I don't mess with FF settings that much though)
<ddecator> hm, i could reword it if you think it's too unclear
<kermiac> might be a good idea.... devs would probably know what you mean though - as I said, I don't mess with FF settings that much
<kermiac> one related question though...
<ddecator> alright, i'll work on that. and yes?
<kermiac> is there any way to make the search bar go back to the original size after placing it back?
<kermiac> right now it's VERY big, lol
<ddecator> haha, try restarting FF
<kermiac> nope, that was the first thing i tried ;)
<ddecator> did you place it back in the same place to the right of the address bar?
 * kermiac is embarrassed
<kermiac> user error, lol
<ddecator> ;)
<kermiac> ok, well I can reproduce easily (minus my user error)
<kermiac> I'll set to low/triaged.... you may wish to reword step 6 just to be clear on exactly how to produce
<ddecator> kermiac, thanks, i'm updating the description right now...
<kermiac> ok, let me know when you're done & I'll check it & set for you :)
<ddecator> kermiac, alright, is that more clear?
 * kermiac looks
<kermiac> excellent work ddecator :)
<kermiac> much clearer now (for FF noobs, like me)
<ddecator> kermiac, thanks =) it definitely helps that i'm specializing in FF bugs now, haha, easier to know what to do
<kermiac> true :)
<ddecator> now if i can just get one more +1, i won't need to bug you to do this -cough cough- haha
<kermiac> hahaha... There are a lot more experience -control members than me that should +1 you mate. I've only been in control for a very short time mate ;)
<ddecator> haha, i know i wasn't implying you should, just saying it'll be nice when it happens ;)
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> alright, on that note, thanks for setting that for me, now i need to go test a bug with lucid une...
<kermiac> ok mate... keep up the good work :)
<ddecator> thanks, you too
<cjohnston> question... bug 530256 is a gtg bug.. Since gtg uses LP for bug tracking should the bug be moved from gtg (ubuntu) to just the gtg project?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530256 in gtg (Ubuntu) "gtg crashed with GError in loadDialog() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530256
<micahg> cjohnston: it's not about the package?
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> cjohnston: just open a task for GTG as well
<Anzenketh> Why Why do I have to get so busy.
<kermiac> I saw that Brian un-set the security vulnerability flag on bug 530805 - any idea why I don't have permission to access it? This is the first time I have seen this so it got me curious :)
<ubot4> kermiac: Bug 530805 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/530805 is private
<kermiac> ah nvm - bot answered my question, lol
<persia> heh
<Anzenketh> Look the bot is answering questions now.
<Anzenketh> bug 80399 needs to be sent to fix released right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80399 in sendmail (Ubuntu) "sendmail configuration makefile fails" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80399
<thekorn> good morning!
<Anzenketh> morning
<Anzenketh> I am outa it is night for me
<toresbe> hey guys... I experienced a bug with my nVidia card that I think might be a little serious
<toresbe> I booted it up with the VESA driver - when I installed the nVidia proprietary drivers, the GPU fan spun up to 100%, and I discovered that the card had been very warm.
<arand> toresbe: I don't know where to go further, but first of all, get a good bug report down.
<toresbe> I assume the card shuts or slows down before damage could be done, but if this and other nVidia cards do this, then it might be a serious problem.
<arand> toresbe: agreed, might want to hop into #ubuntu+1 as well and see if others have similar problems, but do get the bug report done, that way if many sees the same thing and notes it there, it's importance will be obvious.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<LimCore> program hangs on
<LimCore> select(39, [38], [], NULL, NULL
<LimCore> how to get more information about, I guess, file descriptors number 39, 38
<LimCore> bug #531287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531287 in trickle (Ubuntu) "Trickle does not work with kmail - hangs it (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531287
<yofel_> LimCore: the file descriptors are kept in /proc/$APP_PID/fd, ls -l will show if it's a file/device/socket/pipe/...
<LimCore> number of users fail to use programs like: kgpg, cryptkeeper, because they do not open a window - just a popup. This should be fixed.
<LimCore> wow 2 sigsegv bugs in encrfs.
<LimCore> mine is bug #531313
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531313 in cryptkeeper (Ubuntu) "[karmic] cryptkeeper crashes on creating new encfs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531313
<LimCore> if someone have 2 minutes please confirm it
<thekorn> pedro_, hey! nice to see you around again, I hope you, your family and friends are all fine
<pedro_> thekorn, hello!! thank you, i'm happy to be here too :-). I'm ok and my family too
<pedro_> thekorn, a couple of friends lost their home though, but the material things are not the important right now, they are still alive
<thekorn> pedro_, ok, good. take care ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> that's the spirit pedro_
<TeTeT> how can I set the source package for a bug once I found out what it is? bug in question is bug 525700 and should be against plymouth
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525700 in ubuntu "Removing quiet and splash will have gdm start on tty1 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525700
<TeTeT> I try: 'also affects distribution', then select ubuntu and plymouth, but I get an error that this bug is already filed against ubuntu
<TeTeT> nevermind, found it
<LimCore> I wish one day I would try to use something in Ubuntu, and there would be not a 50% chance it will fail totally
<LimCore> can I do something more to help to fix the encfs bug? Because usesrs are left with no easy encryption it seems (that do not require partition, root, etc)
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: I use encfs daily
<BUGabundo_remote> no prob there
<ikt> my netbook won't resume from hibernation/suspend any more, only since one of the updates to alpha 3
<ikt> where should I report a bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> ikt: ask in #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo_remote> but you want to file it against the kernel
<BUGabundo_remote> aka linux package
<nigelb> ikt: though BUGabundo_remote must know about it ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo_remote> nigelb: you are slow :S
 * nigelb thinks BUGabundo_remote knows all the lucid bugs plus bug numbers ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> not for the last two cicles :(
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm off shape
<nigelb> bah..
<nigelb> time to get back fit ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> can't!
<BUGabundo_remote> work takes precedence
<nigelb> ah, reasonable then
 * BUGabundo_remote is afraid to look into MLs folders
<LimCore> BUGabundo_remote: on karmic? then please comment by bug
<alvin> I want to report a postgresql wishlist bug. Upon looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.4 I see that not a single postgresql bug is triaged. Am I mistaken, or is postgresql unsupported? It's in main. (A lot of these bugs look like duplicates. I'm willing to triage a few, but not today.)
<hggdh> OK. The BugSquad membership roster has just been reduced in half ;-)
<nigelb> thank you hggdh :)
<hggdh> (just meaning earlier today)
<nigelb> wish we could have something on the join team itself
<nigelb> something like a page to write something to admins
<hggdh> later on, after this adjustment phase
<nigelb> hm:)
<nigelb> Heads up bug squad: LP will be read only for a few hours today.
<vish> nigelb: huh?
<vish> i mean time? ;)
<Zus> nigelb,  all aspects of  LP?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> 2300 UTC
<nigelb> 23.00 UTC Wed 3 March - 00:30 UTC Thu 4 Marc
<vish> heh , i'll be fast asleep ;p
<nigelb> Zus: I believe so
<nigelb> vish: I know, me too
<nigelb> but US will be awake, just posting a warning :)
<Zus> thanks i was actually working on my profile...
<aburch> Launchpad just told me that my membership in the Bug Control team is about to expire.
<aburch> Should I do anything besides pinging the admins?
<nigelb> aburch: you can poke brian when he comes on.
<nigelb> is this bug squad or bug control?
<aburch> Bug control.
<nigelb> yep, poke brian, b d m u r r a y
<BUGabundo_remote> "Please pretty please STOP changing the status of this bug!" some one made pitty mad !
<vish> yay , pedro_ is safe and back :)
<nigelb> vish: was he unsafe?
<vish> nigelb: earthquake
 * pedro_ hugs vish
<nigelb> ah :)
<nigelb> pedro_: welcome back :)
<pedro_> vish, i'm ok! thanks for worrying about me ;-)
<pedro_> the internet connection is working pretty slow though, but at least i'm able to IRC a bit
<aburch> bdmurray: Could you please renew my bugcontrol membership (~ansgar-43-1)?  If there are any questins, I will probably need some time to reply (I'm travelling in the next days).
<pedro_> phone lines are still going up and down
<pedro_> but we're safe ;-)
<vish> pedro_: lot of us here were worried :) and seb_128 put  our minds to rest :)
<vish> s/to rest/at ease
<nigelb> pedro_: I must have spammed you quite a bit with bug mails :)
<pedro_> nigelb, no worries about that ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: Welcome!!
<nigelb> hehe
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
 * hggdh higs pedro_  -- really. Glad to know all is well with you & yours
<hggdh> s/higs/hugs/ # oh dyslexia
<nigelb> lol
 * LimCore writes letter to god why the noobs didn't still fixed earthquakes with attached strace
<ddecator> hola pedro_
<pedro_> hello there ddecator!
<ddecator> pedro_, do you have some time to work with me this morning?
<pedro_> ddecator, tomorrow would be better, but if you have any question just drop those here in the channel
<pedro_> I'm sure our rocking bugsquad will help with any
<ddecator> pedro_, fair enough, i have a ton of bugmail to respond to anyway. i'll plan on tomorrow then =). did you have a good vacation? (sorry to go off topic for a second)
<pedro_> ddecator, had a good beginning of the holidays but a terrible end due to the earthquake
<ddecator> pedro_, i didn't realize you were near the earthquake, sorry to hear about that.
<Hellow> pedro_, You was near the earthquake?
<LimCore> BUGabundo_remote: so creating a new encfs from cryptkeeper does not crash for you? on lucid? karmic?
<LimCore> BUGabundo_remote: 32 or 64?
<pedro_> Hellow, I was near the city of the epicenter, nothing bad happened to me or to my family though
<Hellow> pedro_, That's good that nothing happened to you guys.
 * vish thinks we can add pedro_'s safe return to the channel topic ;)
 * ddecator agrees
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: ? cryptkeeper?
<BUGabundo_remote> never used that!
<BUGabundo_remote> currently lucid 64
<BUGabundo_remote> volume created long ago in 8.x
<ddecator> if a person doesn't give apport proper permission (when running apport-collect), how can they change the permission so they can use it?
<LimCore> BUGabundo_remote: yes, I was saying about using encfs via cryptkeeper.  Perhaps you can try it?
<hggdh> if it has not been changed, delete the current auth, and create a new one with the correct permissions
<hggdh> ddecator: ^
<ddecator> hggdh, thanks. how would they delete the current auth?
<hggdh> ddecator: heh. Now I have to remember that also... it will be in a hidden directory off home
<hggdh> let me look for it
<ddecator> haha, great, thanks hggdh
<thekorn> hggdh, ddecator ~/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials
<ddecator> thekorn, tyvm
<hggdh> hah! Thank you, thekorn . We should try to standardise the launchpadlib credentials directory
<ddecator> i need to change my custom stock response so it reminds them to give permission...
<LimCore> I found a bug that silently (nothing in logs) crahes apache. How to debug?
 * thekorn files a bug to change this location, launchpadlib is now smart enough to use a central place
<thekorn> hggdh, exactly
<hggdh> thekorn: can you give me the bug #? I would like to subscribe
<thekorn> hggdh, upps, sorry, have to create the bug in 1.5 hours, have to get a bus now
<hggdh> thekorn: np
<thekorn> but sure, will post the id here
<micahg> are people having an issue with this mercedes character?
<ddecator> micahg, yup
<nigelb> micahg: re: the foul language in a firefox bug, already taken care of
<micahg> nigelb: really...I haven't gotten to that yet
<ddecator> nigelb, there was foul language in one? i just had to reset the status of a few...
<nigelb> you'll get there ;)
<nigelb> bug 497117
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497117 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] Firefox appears to crash Ubuntu (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497117
<ddecator> nigelb, that's someone else, but thanks for taking care of that haha
<nigelb> no problem :)
<micahg> nigelb: ah, yeah..thanks
<nigelb> should we have the LP downtime on /topic? wise to have it?
<ddecator> micahg, yah i got a few emails about mercedes this morning just for firefox, idk if anything got changed for -3.0 or -3.5
<micahg> nigelb: well, not the focus of this channel...should be in #launchpad topic though
<nigelb> its there
<nigelb> but if we get excessive, I can't file a bug
<nigelb> it would be nice to have it here too
<micahg> what do you mean if we get excessive...
<nigelb> well, lots of people popping in to ask why they are not able to file bugs
<micahg> nigelb: IIRC, that doesn't usually happen
<nigelb> but if LP directs them to #launchpad or shows a sane error message, no worries
<nigelb> ah, then fine :)
<ddecator> micahg, mind taking a look at bug 524065 ? i'm not sure if you know what the cause would be or not
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524065 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Download Manager does not display an icon to download (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524065
<micahg> hggdh: do you think we should file a block request for this user changing all the statuses or try email first?
<ddecator> (title isn't the clearist...)
<micahg> ddecator: I think that's an upstream issue that's been filed already...I forgot the bug number
<micahg> although, I'm not sure if it's firefox or not
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, good job on finding that upstream bug for the deleted search box
<hggdh> let me see it
<micahg> hggdh: the user?
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, i'm getting better at figuring bugzilla out haha. i wasn't sure if this was upstream since windows uses the default icons. i can look for an upstream report though
<hggdh> yes. Have a link? I am not sure I know who you are talking about
<micahg> hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~preciousa1237
<ddecator> hggdh, bug 501393 is one example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501393 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Integrate Firefox notifications with notify-osd bling (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501393
<LimCore> apache crashing bug is security?
<nigelb> hggdh: we probably need status changes made by a user to show in their LP history, (it does not right now)
<hggdh> LimCore: probably not
<hggdh> nigelb: indeed
<nigelb> I'll file it when I get time.  Busy days.  New timings at work
<hggdh> I can see only one bug the user changed
<hggdh> ddecator: ^
<micahg> hggdh: I have gotten at least 3
<ddecator> hggdh, yah that's why i provided one example, i can provide another...one sec
<ddecator> what the...i know i had en email for another one that someone else reset the status on, but it's not in my trash
<ddecator> oh, the same the micahg just had to take him off of assigned...
<ddecator> hggdh, bug 432876
<ubot4> ddecator: Bug 432876 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/432876 is private
<LimCore> hggdh: crashing apache is not DoS security problem?
<ddecator> huh, still got an email for it...
<LimCore> bug #531441
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531441 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "[karmic] Apache crashes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531441
<ddecator> pretty sure it's not private, but ok
<hggdh> LimCore: not necessarily, and probably not
<hggdh> ddecator: indeed it is not private
<ddecator> hggdh, thought so haha, i'm looking at it now
<hggdh> let's try first by sending him/her an email asking not to do it, and linking the HelpingWithBugs
<ddecator> hggdh, good deal, thanks =)
<hggdh> new user, may just be lost/experimenting
<ddecator> it does make the karma requirement appealing...
<hggdh> ddecator: please copy the text of the email with a comment of why to the -control ML (so that we all know this was done)
<ddecator> hggdh, which email? you mean about the karma requirement that a bug was filed for?
<hggdh> no the one (via +contactuser) to mercedes
<ddecator> hggdh, oh, you want me to send the email to mercedes?
<hggdh> I had understood you would...
<hggdh> but I can do it
<ddecator> hggdh, haha i was thanking you for doing it, but i can if you want. just let me know
<hggdh> I will do it
<hggdh> :-)
<ddecator> thanks, your the pro at this ;)
<hggdh> (so to stop the "wait for me to wait for you" :-)
<ddecator> micahg, mozilla 410094 looks good to me
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 410094 in Download Manager "Missing file type icons in download manager" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410094
<ddecator> micahg, i linked it downstream. if you can put it on the upstream report and mark the downstream [low, triaged], i think we're set for that one
<nigelb> hggdh, micahg: http://shermann.name/content/thank-you-micah-and-zend-framework-1-10-2
<nigelb> :)
<hggdh> heh. Way to go, micahg :-)
 * nigelb hugs micahg :)
<micahg> heh..cool
<micahg> thanks hggdh, nigelb
<micahg> seb128: is CSD in Lucid an upstream GNOME thing or an Ubuntu thing?
<seb128> micahg, ubuntu for now it was too late for GNOME schedule this cycle
<seb128> ie after their feature freeze
<seb128> it will be GNOME upstream probably next cycle though
<seb128> micahg, why?
<micahg> seb128: well, I saw the bugs cody opened for firefox and thunderbird and was wondering if this is something that needs to be upstreamed for a more permanent fix
<seb128> micahg, better to talk to bratsche about that maybe, not sure if that's a gtk issue or a firefox one
<seb128> or in which one it should be worked
<micahg> seb128: k
<jcastro> bdmurray: who is scheduling bug days while pedro is gone?
<bdmurray> jcastro: we hadn't anticipated his absence on Thursday...
<bdmurray> jcastro: Do you want to set one up? ;-)
<jcastro> I was hoping to request one and then have you guys go off and do the actual work. :D
<bdmurray> I bet!
<bdmurray> jcastro: for next week? its a bit short notice for tomorrow
<jcastro> for whenever
<jcastro> Gwibber bugs need love
<jcastro> bdmurray: this guy om26er has adopted it and he's doing a good job there, so I was thinking one day to help get them under control would help out ken and ryan a ton
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning - you could put it there ;-)
<jcastro> ok!
<bdmurray> aburch: you are all set now
<SoftwareExplorer> I reported a bug on launchpad that apport retracing said was a duplicate of another bug. That bug didn't have a way to reproduce it and it was forwarded to the gnome bug tracker, where it was marked as RESOLVED INCOMPLETE because the person didn't know how to reproduce it. I logged in and added instructions to reproduce it, but I can't figure out how to mark it as REOPENED.
<SoftwareExplorer> (I guess I should actually ask a question) So, how can I set the bug to reopened?
<hggdh> heh. Gone
<kklimonda> well, after all it's IRC - you should response faster!
 * kklimonda cracks his whip!
<kklimonda> work, work, work!
 * bender_pharaoh ports Ubuntu to GNU/Hurd
 * bender_pharaoh *whip* now fix all the bugs. and REMEMBER ME
<hggdh> yes, master, right away, master
 * hggdh goes back to reading the book, confident master cannot see it
<thekorn> bdmurray, hey, can you please (one last time) extend my membership im bughelper-devs, before we decide how to go on with this team/project
<thekorn> s/im7in
<thekorn> em, fail
<thekorn> I mainly would like to be member of this team because of lp:~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper-ng
<bdmurray> thekorn: you are an admin of the team - can you not change your own membership?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I can change everything except my own expiry date
<thekorn> which is kind of strange
<bdmurray> heh that's neat
<thekorn> maybe it is even a bug that an admin can expire from a team at all
<thekorn> not sure what would happen if the only admin expires
<hggdh> one way to find out, thekorn
<hggdh> >-)
<thekorn> oi :)
<thekorn> staging might help herte
<thekorn> -t
<thekorn> oh, thanks for the reminder, /me goes creating the apporrt bug
 * genii ponders Hurdbuntu
<thekorn> hggdh, bug 531535
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531535 in apport "use generic ~/.launchpadlib folder to store credentials and cache (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531535
<hggdh> thekorn: thank you
<hggdh> who deals with libc/locales?
<limcore> KJMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
 * limcore removes cat
<BUGabundo> seb128: to get     - git update to revert the tab at the bottom change (lp: #509079) done after upgrades
<BUGabundo> all I need to do is kill nautilus ?
<seb128> yes, nautilus --quit
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> still on bottom
<BUGabundo> nautilus:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not updated yet
<BUGabundo>  *** 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<BUGabundo> wasn't it fix released?
<BUGabundo> nautilus (1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2) lucid; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> seb128: ^^^^^
<seb128> BUGabundo, change mirror?
<BUGabundo> using main
<seb128> what arch?
<BUGabundo> 64
<seb128> use a better arch? ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2/+build/1541482
<BUGabundo> I am
<seb128> it built one hour ago
<seb128> wait for publishing or get the debs there
<BUGabundo> Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main nautilus 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2 [1,259kB]
<BUGabundo> there we go
<BUGabundo> seb128: I can confirm its fixed!
<BUGabundo> *but* still no keyb shortcuts to change tabs
<seb128> BUGabundo, did you see that bug getting closed? ;-)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I'm tracking it too
<BUGabundo> glad desktop team or uptream reverted this code
<BUGabundo> hope to get the other too
<seb128> ;-)
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> I'd like to learn how to fix bug 531629
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531629 in xdebug (Ubuntu) "xdebug can't be installed : wrong virtual package (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531629
<BUGabundo> strycore: try #ubuntu-motu
<strycore> I wasn't sure if I should ask bugsquad or MOTUs , thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> well if you want to help triage it
<BUGabundo> its in here
<BUGabundo> if you actually want to provide patchs to it, its there :D
<BUGabundo> what ever it is, thanks for helping
<ikt> during bootup my screen will freeze and I have to hit enter for it to continue booting, do I file a bug directly under plymouth?
 * ikt pokes channel
<charlie-tca> file it under your video card
<charlie-tca> or "xorg" in general
<ikt> cheers
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/531650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531650 in xorg (Ubuntu) "freeze during bootup (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-04
<crimsun> plars: any luck with speaker-test/GSt testing on that arm machine with sound errors?
<crimsun> sorry if I'm being vague
<plars> crimsun: I'm having other (unrelated) stability problems with that board that are preventing it at the moment
<crimsun> plars: ok, no rush
 * kermiac notices LP is back up :)
<Quickard> my log in screen with user acounts will not appear
<Quickard> in ubuntu
<Quickard> I have tried recover through grub but it does no good
<mrooney> hey all! Is anyone aware of a popular bug where lucid boots to a black screen with a moue and blinking cursor, until you hit enter?
<mrooney> or shall I file it!
<ddecator> mrooney, i've heard it before, but i don't know the bug # off hand...
<kermiac> mrooney: do CTRL+ALT+F1, then CTRL+ALT+F7 - it's a known plymoth issue :(
<mrooney> kermiac: all I have to do is hit enter and it (seems to) restarts X
<mrooney> or do something
<kermiac> mrooney: oh, it must have been updated... I haven't done lucid updates for a few hours :)
<mrooney> no it has been this way for a few days
<kermiac> hmm... probably related issue then. I know plymoth has "issues" atm
<ddecator> mrooney, somebody mentioned that behavior on a bug discussing <enter> causing gdm to show up after logging in, but i don't know if they filed a separate report
<mrooney> sounds a lot like bug 523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 8) (dups: 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<vish> mrooney: i'v seen it a couple of times
<vish> not sure what triggers it though :(
<mrooney> ah okay and bug 522692 is what "works around it"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> key causes gdm to restart on first boot (affects: 61) (dups: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522692
<ddecator> i guess the main issue with plymouth is that it runs on the same VT as gdm and x, which other distros have it run on a separate VT (so i've heard...i haven't researched it)
<mrooney> I wish there was a button on LP, "notify me when this is fixed"
<mrooney> I want to subscribe to a bug without seeing all the duplicates and comments and questions :)
<vish> ;)
<mrooney> I should write that as an appengine project or something, seems pretty easy
<ddecator> that'd be nice to have...
<vish> mrooney: file a bug in malone .. would be a feature idea
<vish> s/feature idea/nice feature
<mrooney> yeah, maybe that could be what happens when you mark yourself as affected by a bug without subscribing
<Anzenketh> Is it just me or is lucid taking up a lot of memory in virtualbox.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, how so?
<Anzenketh> Duno maby 2gb is not enough to run a vm. I was just finding me system extreamly slugish when I was running the vm.
<ddecator> for the virtual hdd?
<Anzenketh> no the ram.
<ddecator> hm, that should be a decent amount...maybe it's just the fact that it's being virtualized so it has to share your processor with the host system
<Anzenketh> my server only has 133MB free and it is only running gnome and the vm.
<Anzenketh> I have a solution for it. Just wondering
<ddecator> it runs really fast for my on a live usb, still haven't gotten a vm to run it properly...(but that's due to my system, not a fault with lucid)
<ddecator> s/my/me
<jouston> Hi everyone.
<ddecator> hey jouston
<jouston> I have a weired bug on my Ubuntu box. Need some clue here.
<jouston> ddecator: Hi
<ddecator> jouston, lets hear it =)
<jouston> I can't type " \ " on desktop, but in console I can type. But it will follow with "HOME" "PAGEUP" together with some other weired combinations.
<jouston> Interesting, typing " | " is OK.
<ddecator> what do you mean by "on desktop"?
<persia> jouston: Which keyboard layout?
<jouston> ddecator: on GNOME
<jouston> persia: USA generic 105 key
<persia> And that's both real and configured in X?
<jouston> persia: Hey, long time no see.
<persia> Indeed.  Missed you last time you were in this part of the world, and I haven't been down there in a while.
<jouston> persia: I'm using thinkpad X200. It suppose to be generic 104.
<jouston> persia: Hokane is a great place to go. It's beautiful.
<persia> Indeed.  We choose to live in incredibly cramped places on the coast to preserve as much beauty as possible :)
<persia> And it's not that you get the wrong character, but you end up with things like "HOME" ?
<jouston> Any one have clue of the weired bug I encounter? I do remember it's still OK before upgrade to 9.10
<persia> Try running xev to see what key X thinks you are pressing.
<jouston> persia: on gnome desktop I simply type but show nothing. In pure console I got the character come alone with some more key combinations but I don't know exactly what.
<jouston> KeymapNotify event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<jouston>     keys:  15  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<jouston>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<jouston> This looks quite OK for me then.
<jouston> Wait. I found something. Let me post to pastebin
<jouston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388051/
<persia> I thought you said it worked fine in console.  Did I misunderstand?
<jouston> persia: It doesn't work quite well. I got the character typed out and within one second, it will automatically type some key combinations.
<jouston> Here is a full cycle of press-and-release. http://paste.ubuntu.com/388053/
<persia> OK.  Fixing X before console works it just attacking too much at once.
<persia> Install input-utils, switch to console, and play with input-events and input-kbd to find out what the kernel is seeing.
<jouston> persia: thanks a lot for this tips. You are living Ubuntu dictionary. :)
<ddecator> we don't understand how persia does it...
<jouston> persia: how do I listen to /dev/input/event1 in input-event? I didn't find any useful manual here.
<persia> input-events and input-kbd take --help
<persia> So something like `input-events -t20 1` ought listen to /dev/input/event1 for 20 seconds.
<jouston> persia: interesting, kernel see it OK.
<jouston> Not familiar with this one though: 13:09:22.596824: EV_MSC code=4 value=43
<persia> THat'S the "miscellaneous" button.  I've never understood what it was intended to do.
<jouston> Oh well, my wife is here. I have run for lunch. TTYL guys, thanks persia.
<Anzenketh> persia: how long have you been using linux?
<SoftwareExplorer> I have some questions about using gdb to debug a program. Is this a good place to ask them, or is there a better place?
<persia> Anzenketh: Just short of 19 years.  Why?
<persia> SoftwareExplorer: This is a perfect place to ask them.
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm trying to debug rhythmbox. I get errors that say things like "The program 'rhythmbox' received an X window system error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'"
<ddecator> hm, and nigelb isn't on...
<SoftwareExplorer> It goes on with a note to programmers that says you should run the program with --sync to get a meaningful backtrace and break on the gdk_x_error() function.
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, yah that would get a backtrace so devs can see what caused the problem. is rythmbox crashing?
<ddecator> s/rythmbox/rhythmbox
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: It crashes when I run it with rgba gtk and try to turn on visualizations.
<ddecator> let's see if there is a report yet...
<SoftwareExplorer> Anyway, when I try to do that in gdb, I attach to the process and then run break gdk_x_error() and then continue. However, when I reproduce the bug, gdb says the program exited with error code 01
<ddecator> that's all it says?
<SoftwareExplorer> "Program exited with code 01."
<SoftwareExplorer> It also tells me about various threads exiting, but that is no different from before I caused the crash
<SoftwareExplorer> ie "[Thread 0x7fffe8bc9910 (LWP 28214) exited]"
<ddecator> this is an odd question...but does it crash, or just seem to close as if you had closed it yourself?
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I don't totally get what you are asking. It just acts like it closed (at least it uses the same compiz animation as closing does)
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, yah i'm not really sure how to tell the difference, but one report said something along the lines of "it doesn't crash, it just seems to close"
 * micahg tries to remember who the rhythmbox expert is
<ddecator> micahg, nigelb adopted it, but idk any of the devs...
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I don't really expect there to be bugs about these problems. I think I caused them on my computer by using a gtk rgba module. I would like to figure out what part of the program is not working because of that change.
<SoftwareExplorer> The same problem also happens with totem and lots of other apps. I just figured I would start with rhythmbox.
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, there are some bugs related to rgba since it's in development for inclusion with ubuntu by default, so i'm seeing if those mention anything about this.
<ddecator> ah, sounds like i have the report then
<lifeless> SoftwareExplorer: exited isn't fatal for a debugger -  they catch /signals/
<ddecator> bug 491521 talks about decorations and many media players crashing when using rgba (in the comments)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 491521 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 9 other projects) "Decorations and RGBA (affects: 20)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491521
<lifeless> so the program is deciding not to run, r ather than breaking at a code level
<SoftwareExplorer> lifeless: yes, but I told it to break on the gdk_x_error() function, which if I understand right, should pause me when the error happens
<lifeless> if that function is called, and the breakpoint is active
<SoftwareExplorer> lifeless: would running "break gdk_x_error()" do the trick?
<lifeless> I don't know
<SoftwareExplorer> Another thing I should ask is about is debug symbols. If I don't have the debugging package that would have the symbols for the function gdk_x_error(), will the breakpoint not work? If so, what package should I install? I've installed a ton of -dbgsym packages related to gtk, gstreamer, and rhythmbox
<ddecator> you shouldn't need -dbg for using gdb i don't think
<persia> You don't need the debug symbols for gdb to work.  They only help you interpret the results.
<SoftwareExplorer> So could it not breaking on that function be because of multiple threads?
<ddecator> do you mean that it doesn't crash when you run it with gdb?
<lifeless> you are assuming the function is called
<lifeless> why are you assuming that
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: It still crashes, but gdb says "Program exited with code 01."
<ddecator> i have no idea what code 1 is...
<SoftwareExplorer> lifeless: because when the program crashes without gdb, it says on the command line, every time, The program 'totem' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'. (Details: serial 1475 error_code 8 request_code 1 minor_code 0) (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously; that is, you will receive the error a
<lifeless> SoftwareExplorer: your text cut off at 'asynchronously; that is, you will receive the error a'
<SoftwareExplorer> while after causing it. To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<ddecator> i wonder if the bug is with the programs themselves, or the way rgba is implemented...
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, are you using the ayatana team's rgba ppa, or something custom?
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I'm using a custom compiled gtk module.
<ddecator> hm, that makes it even harder. at least the ayatana team's ppa has reports on lp...
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm using this:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/RGBA+Gtk%2B+module?content=100556
<ddecator> it does say on there that not all apps can use rgba and you should specify which ones it should be used on...
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I know. I'm just trying to figure out why, and maybe even how to fix them.
<ddecator> i'm just not sure what the protocol would be for this. if you were using the ayatana team's ppa then the devs would most likely be more interested in fixing the rgba issue since it will be included by default eventually, but a custom module may function differently
<ddecator> this isn't really my area to be honest...
<persia> ddecator: I think you're putting to much focus on individuals, and not enough on general issues.
<persia> To me, it doesn't really matter who might look at something, as long as we're clearly identifying bugs in Ubuntu.
<persia> SoftwareExplorer: I'll encourage you to get stuff into Ubuntu if you want to test with Ubuntu.  The lack of debug symbols is quite possibly related to it not being built as a regular package (but I know little about gnome-look stuff).
<ddecator> persia, sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way. i'm just not sure how a bug when using a custom module would be handled as opposed to a bug with an official ubuntu package
<persia> Generally we tell folk to go file bugs against the bugtracker for the custom module :)
<ddecator> persia, fair enough, that's what i was wondering =)
<SoftwareExplorer> I mostly want to learn a little about debugging and figured that since programs seem to crash with the same error if you use the atayana repo or the custom module, so I figured the cause might be similar.
<ddecator> you've had the same issues with the ayatana packages as well?
<SoftwareExplorer> back when I was using them, program would crash saying the same things on the command line.
<SoftwareExplorer> I just used the custom module because it actually does give you rgba gtk, an I couldn't seem to get the atayana ppa to do that.
<dehqan>  after upgrading libc6 and reboot , ubuntu 9.04 does not boot completely and gives this error in the middle of boot http://imagebin.org/87436  , how to fix it ? will downgrading libc6 solve it ?
<persia> First, file a bug.
<persia> How to fix is hard.  downgrading libc6 is very hard if the machine won't boot, as you'll need to boot off e.g. liveCD and chroot into the target environment.
<persia> Which architecture are you using?
<dehqan> am chroot now
<dehqan> persia: ^
<persia> OK.  Which architecture are you using?
<persia> And thanks for continuing here rather than there :)
<dehqan> 32 bites
<dehqan> x86
<persia> Anyone else have a jaunty i386 install handy?
 * persia is trying to set one up, but this process may take a couple hours
<dehqan> persia: wait
<dehqan> maybe some packages are not installed and hold back
<dehqan> how to find them and install them
<persia> Well, I'll keep downloading.  That doesn't take attention, and if nobody else has such an environment to confirm that it's a global issue rather than a local issue, I want to confirm.
<persia> dehqan: `apt-get -f install` typically tries to fix a broken installation.
<dehqan> persia: not broken hold back
<persia> OK.  That's unfortunate.
<persia> Try `apt-get update` and `apt-get dist-upgrade` just to make sure.
<jibel> persia, hi. I have one.
<persia> jibel: Excellent.  Do you have a new libc6 available as an upgrade candidate, or did you upgrade it recently?
<dehqan> persia: apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade distro
<jibel> wait, it's booting ...
<persia> dehqan: Not if you don't change the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<persia> dehqan: Please *don't* use update-manager to update, as I believe this can be verified and fixed without that.
<persia> (and I think update-manager *will* upgrade to karmic if told to "Upgrade to the newer distribution")
<jibel> persia, libc6 and 208MB to upgrade
<jibel> what's the better test, upgrade them all or just libc6 ?
<persia> dehqan: Which do you think?
<persia> dehqan: Or rather, what did you do?
<dehqan> persia:  in fact . was trying to install xchat plugins , so synaptic has downloaded all packages and has started installing them , then it asked me to upgrade libc6 and ....
<persia> dehqan: Be aware that we may be making your system unbootable, but if that's the case, we need to fix that soonest, so I want to make sure it affects more than one person.
<persia> jibel: OK.  Try just upgrading libc6 then.  That sounds like it's a closer match to what dehqan did.
<jibel> ok.
<jibel> rebooting
<dehqan> persia: oh source.list has been changed to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe restricted multiverse
<persia> Oh, that's why it's broken.
<jibel> reboot successful.
<dehqan> persia:  what is your opinion about returning to 9.04 rep and apt-get install libc6 ?
<dehqan> jibel:  thanks for helping
<persia> jibel: Thanks a lot for testing that.  Sounds like a local bug to me.
<jibel> to me too.
<persia> dehqan: That *might* work, but you'd have to downgrade every package you installed from karmic, potentially.
<persia> dehqan: Unless something horrible would break, I think it's safer to upgrade to 9.10.
<dehqan> persia: no that's not be upgraded now
<persia> Then you're going to want to change "karmic" back to "jaunty", and then go downgrade every package that has been upgraded since it became "karmic".
<persia> Until you do that, I suspect you'll end up with all sorts of miscellaneous bugs.
<persia> Also note that downgrading is not always safe, so you may end up with some unfixable bugs as a result of having upgraded and downgraded some applications.
<jibel> dehqan, your system is in a very unstable state and mixing distro is generally a bad idea.
<jibel> If possible, it would be safer to backup your data and reinstall.
<persia> jibel: That's probably a better solution than mine.  Thanks!
<dehqan> how to downgrade packages that have been upgraded ?
<dehqan> persia:  jibel ^
<jibel> apt-get install package/jaunty
<persia> The trick is finding the list of packages that got upgraded.
<jibel> or apt-get install package=version
<BUGabundo_remote> morninguetto
<persia> dehqan: /var/log/dpkg.log should show you the list of changes in packages (although it's very verbose).  I'm not sure how you'd know when it was changed to karmic: maybe from some of the versions installed.
<jibel> dehqan, or download the archives of the package you want to downgrade and dpkg -i packages.deb
<jibel> dehqan, the tools will be reluctant to do that
<dehqan> how about ?  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade with 9.04 rep ?
<persia> That won't downgrade anything.
<bcurtiswx> good morning europe
<dehqan> persia: why ?
<persia> dehqan: Because they assume you intentionally upgraded stuff from somewhere, and don't want to break your customisations.
<dehqan> customisations ?
<dehqan> persia: what do you mean of  customisations ?
<jibel> dehqan, regarding the list, open synaptic, choose the filter 'Origin' on the left pane and select the packages marked as 'installed' in the package list
<dehqan> jibel: no gui
<persia> dehqan: apt-get believes you did something like install software from a PPA.  It can't know what you really did.
<jibel> dehqan, :/
<dehqan> persia: see what has happened http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9
<persia> That's a pretty long list :)
<persia> But yeah, you'd do best to reinstall or upgrade.  If these are not options, you need to downgrade all of those (and potentially any more that scrolled off the top of the page).
<dehqan> persia:  dpkg --configure -a does not do any work
<persia> That's expected.  Everything you have is configured correctly.  It just doesn't happen to work.
<jibel> dehqan, you'll get the list with : apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}')
<jibel> from this list, get the packages you want to downgrade
<jibel> then apt-get -t jaunty packagelist
<dehqan> jibel:  thanks what does  apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}') do exactly ?
<persia> Oh nice!
<jibel> it lists all the packages installed on your system, and print the priorities for each of them.
<dehqan> jibel: see http://pastebin.com/EEcE6bc9 packages that have been installed from karmic rep should be reinstall from 9.04 rep also half-installed files and their dependencies
<dehqan> so how to get those packages name ?
<dehqan> how to get half-installed and installed package names that are from karmic rep ?
<jibel> please paste the output of the command (without the grep):  apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l |awk '{print $2}')
<jibel> dehqan, sorry,  the output of : dpkg -l
<jibel> dehqan, sorry again,  apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l)  (I need 4 hands and 2 brains)
<kermiac> hey, anyone get constantly emailed wrt support requests after helping someone with bugs?\
<kermiac> just wondering if http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L3dGUp2V is a good reply
<kermiac> as I don't really feel up to being somone's personal support guy, lol
<jibel> I usually do not reply to direct emails
<jibel> but add a comment to the related bug report with a copy a the email
<jibel> s/a/of/
<kermiac> ah... that's a good idea. that way the person can receive the help they need, but I don't have to reply to the direct email. excellent :) ty jibel
<dehqan> jibel: http://pastebin.com/v0X7wkkz
<dehqan> question is this : rep has been changed from9.04 to 9.10 , some packages have been installed , some are half-installed , ... NOW how to get list of packages that have been upgrade or corrupted or .... after changing repository
<jibel> dehqan, the list of packages you've upgraded to karmic : http://pastebin.com/NmbEQMYF
<jibel> dehqan, having a look at that list, you'd better do a fresh install. Now I think we are clearly offtopic. If you need further support #ubuntu might be a better place.
<idella> Does anyone use xen?
<nigelb> !ask | idella
<ubot4> idella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<idella> Does anyone use virt-manager to install vms in xen?
<persia> Did you find a bug?
<persia> Which bug?
<persia> We're happy to help triage bugs.  If you need support, you probably want #ubuntu-server for that software.
<idella> I made out two bugs, 528384 and 527864, but they wern't well received.
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 528384
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528384 in virtinst (Ubuntu) "virtinst fails to create effective config to boot new vm (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528384
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 527864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527864 in virtinst (Ubuntu) "virtinst fails to offer full virt install from within virt-manager (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527864
<idella> I got a comment from a developer that ubuntu doesn't support xen dom0
<idella> yes that's them
<idella> So was at least wondering if anyone else tries xen in ubuntu??
<persia> Lots of folk run xen.
<persia> I believe the PPA builders even run xen
<idella> yes.
<idella> I tried it and was wondering if anyone else found the installer just misfires in xen, but works quite well with kvm
<persia> Hard to get useful feedback from other users.  You might try the forums.
<persia> The problem being that it's explicitly unsupported.
<idella> yep
<idella> yes it is
<idella> oh well.
<dehqan> persia: ping am back
<persia> did it work?
<dehqan> which one
<persia> Whichever method you tried (upgrade machine, reinstall, selective downgrade)
<nigelb> heya hggdh :)
<hggdh> hi nigelb
<nigelb> morning :)
<nigelb> I end up fixing bugs than triaging them :p
<BUGabundo_remote> haaha
<BUGabundo_remote> also good, I guess
<nigelb> probably, I'm not meeting my 5 a day, but I'm fixing one every 5 days ;)
<hggdh> good enough
<hggdh> and part fo the bug process
<greg-g> nigelb: no complaints on that workflow from me :)
<nigelb> greg-g: hehe ;)
<hggdh> bug 522332
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522332 in apport (Ubuntu) "no response when using "Report a problem..." in the menu (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522332
<dholbach> "Running a Packaging Jam" session in 9 minutes in #ubuntu-locoteams
<hggdh> someone here running 9.10?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu 9.10
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> ubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> I have seen that issue, but it is intermittent. I wonder if they enabled apport?
<hggdh> I do not know, but the OP states it gets an apport error in .Xsession-errors -- "-c requires argument"
<nigelb> it would be nice to know which app it was
<hggdh> which is correct, since -c will point to a crash file
<nigelb> coz firefox, and xchat works
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> (for ffox, don't use xchat
<charlie-tca> Will it error that way if the crash file does not exist?
<hggdh> will check now, but I am on Lucid
<hggdh> on Lucid '/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c' and '-c blahblah' both report 'no such file or directory'
<nigelb> ah, so an apport bug?
<hggdh> oh, OK. it is not /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk that is being called, but ubuntu-bug
<hggdh> 'ubuntu-bug -c' *does* report apport-gtk: error: -c option requires an argument
<hggdh> nigelb: no, it is not an apport (or ubuntu-bug) bug, but a failure on the action driven by the menu selection
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> thats not packaging and not apport, its something in between
<nigelb> the one that links report a problem to apport
<hggdh> I guess so (if the report is indeed correct). "Report a problem" should call apport-gtk (or ubuntu0bug) with the pid, I guess
<nigelb> but how is it working okay for me?
<nigelb> it must be for one particular app or something is broken for that user
<hggdh> that's what I think, yes
<hggdh> and this is what I asked the OP
<kamalmostafa> bdmurray: hi - I notice that you subscribed ubuntu-reviewers to my bug 532074 - i'm not familiar with "reviewers" - fill me in?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532074 in gpredict (Ubuntu) "Please merge gpredict 1.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532074
<bdmurray> kamalmostafa: its part of this specification https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/FixingBugsWithPatches for helping get bugs with patches fixed
<bdmurray> so the right team to subscribe here is likely motu release and the though is you shouldn't have to know that and someone on the reviewers team will
<bdmurray> motu release since we are past import freeze
<kamalmostafa> :-) okay, actually my very next question was -- does this mean that I shouldn't follow my ordinary policy of subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  I thought I wouldn't need to sub motu-release (or ubuntu-release?) since its a bug-fix-only merge.   But -- "import freeze"?  Different from "feature freeze"?
<kamalmostafa> bdmurray: Is "import freeze" the same as "feature freeze"?   If so, can't this merge request go straight to u-u-s since its bug-fix-only?
<persia> bdmurray: motu-release is gone.  ubuntu-release.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Yes, if it's bugfix-only, you don't need a freeze exception.
<bdmurray> kamalmostafa: see, its quite confusing! ;-)
<kamalmostafa> bdmurray, persia: oh, no, not at all!  ;-)   (I figure you guys just change the names of all the teams every six months to see who's still paying attention! ;-)   thanks for the help folks.
<dehqan> persia: http://pastebin.com/hLYWSXHS this source.list file and lsb-release shows it is juanty be apt-get can not download packages
<tobias1> Hi there! I would need some help with reporting a bug (and ubuntu.com says I could get it here^^)
<persia> dehqan: A system that has been partially upgraded to karmic, and is trying to downgrade back to jaunty is inherently messy.  You have to force-downgrade each package.  Sometimes you have to do it in a certain order.  During the process things may or may not work.
<persia> As I have said before, I very strongly believe that you would do best to either reinstall or upgrade.
<yofell> !ask | tobias1
<ubot4> tobias1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tobias1> The bug I want to report affects the package "gdm" (precisely the gdmsetup) in version 2.29.6-0ubuntu5 (in ubuntu 10.4 alpha 3). I know gdm doesn't use lauchpad for bugtracking, but I think the problem is ubuntu specific (but I'm not sure with it). So I dont know where to report it. Let me describe it: When starting the gdmsetup through terminal with 'gdmsetup' or using System-->Administration-->Login Screen everything works fine.. the win
<persia> tobias1: Please report against the gdm in ubuntu.
<persia> (`ubuntu-bug gdm`)
<persia> We'll try to replicate it, and check against upstream, and get it filed in the right place, etc.
<tobias1> ok thx, but how... when I try to reprot a new bug, I get this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<tobias1> ah ok the ubuntu-bug thing seems to work.. thx again
<dehqan>  how to make apt-get download from jaunty
<yofel> dehqan: if you have jaunty in your sources then you can use 'apt-get install <pkgname>/jaunty'
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator, lifeless, and persia, thanks for the help last night. I figured out my problem: I was running 'break gdk_x_error()' when I should have been using 'break gdk_x_error'.
<dehqan> thanks yofel
<persia> SoftwareExplorer: Aha!
<SoftwareExplorer> persia: I know. I'm excited :)
<Kangarooo> how to make apport post files to specific bug? ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 doesnt work
<yofel> Kangarooo: apport-collect -p <pkg> <bug#> ?
<Kangarooo> yofel: i tryd ubuntu-bug python-dogtail 530064 doesnt work
<Kangarooo> it gives me Usage: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug <pid>|<symptom name>|<package name>|<program path>|<.crash file>
<Kangarooo> why apport-collect and not ubuntu-bug ?
<Kangarooo> so i need apport-collect python-dogtail 530064 ?
<yofel> Kangarooo: ubuntu-bug is for reporting, to update a bug you can use 'ubuntu-bug -u bug#  pkg' too I think, but apport-collect is supposed to be used to add info to an existing bug
<Kangarooo> it also doesnt work. it gives me Usage: apport-collect [options] <Launchpad bug number> apport-collect: error: incorrect number of arguments; use --help for a short online help
<yofel> Kangarooo: did you forget the -p before the package?
<Kangarooo> yes i didnt use -p never knew its needed to be added
<yofel> Kangarooo: apport-collect needs -p before the package name
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: see its different command
<yofel> Kangarooo: ubuntu-bug does not, but you need to supply -u to set it to update-bug mode (please read the man page and the help output)
<yofel> bug 530064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530064 in dogtail (Ubuntu) "In clean Xubuntu 9.10 installed Dogtail not opening. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530064
<yofel> Kangarooo: what he meant on the report was that you're supposed to file a bug on launchpad with the ubuntu-bug command (as it will attach helpful information that isn't added when you report a bug directly on LP)
<dehqan> yofel:  but for some packages that gives E: Release 'jaunty' for 'libicu40' was not found
<yofel> dehqan: because library packages have  a version in the package name, in the libicu case you need to remove 40 and install 38
<dehqan> yofel: how did you find out it is 38 ?
<yofel> dehqan: checked with rmadison what package exists in jaunty, like: rmaison libicu40 -> karmic, libicu39 -> none, libicu38 -> hardy,intrepid,jaunty
<yofel> !find libicu
<ubot4> yofel: Found: libicu-dev, libicu40, libicu40-dbg, libicu4j-java
<yofel> !info libicu38
<ubot4> yofel: Package libicu38 does not exist in karmic
<yofel> !find libicu jaunty
<ubot4> yofel: Found: libicu4j-java, libicu-dev, libicu38, libicu38-dbg
<dehqan> yofel: E: Couldn't find package rmaison
<yofel> dehqan: it's part of the devscripts package
<dehqan> !info libnice0 jaunty
<ubot4> dehqan: libnice0 (source: libnice): ICE library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.5-1build1 (jaunty), package size 75 kB, installed size 232 kB
<dehqan> !info libnice jaunty
<ubot4> dehqan: Package libnice does not exist in jaunty
<dehqan> how about libnice0 yofel
<yofel> dehqan: you can use '/msg ubot4 find ...' to talk to the bot in private ;)
<yofel> dehqan: as the bot says, libnice0 should exist in jaunty
<dehqan> yofel: E: Release 'jaunty' for 'libnice0' was not found
<yofel> dehqan: no idea then
<Kangarooo> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/532166 theres link to video also
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532166 in launchpad "Using ubuntu-bug packagename and choosing existing bug doesnt adds ubuntu-bug files (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Kangarooo: and why is that a bug? You need to add the -u paramter to ubuntu-bug to update a bug...
<yofel> the --help output says so
<Kangarooo> yofel: ubuntu-bug -u 530064 python-dogtail also not working
<micahg> yofel: isn't that what apport-collect is for?
<yofel> Kangarooo: and you reported the bug at the wrong place, thats not a bug in launchpad but in apport in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: does apt-cache policy python-dogtail show it is installed for you?
<yofel> micahg: well yes, that's what I said too
<Kangarooo> apport-collect -p python-dogtail also not working
<charlie-tca> Nothing is working to collect the data
<Kangarooo> yofel: its a bug couse till launchpad files are collected but launchpad doesnt takes them when added to existing bug report
<micahg> Kangarooo: you have to supply a bug # to apport-collect
<yofel> Kangarooo: apport-collect says it uploaded files?
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: yes apt-cache policy python-dogtail shows details
<micahg> Kangarooo: you should jsut be able to do apport-collect 530064
<Kangarooo> ok yofel apport-collect -p python-dogtail 530064 strange command finaly did something. it opened not default webbrowser and asks for giving acces to aplication
<Kangarooo> yes micahg apport-collect -p python-dogtail 530064 works
<micahg> Kangarooo: that's the standard way to add info to bugs AFAIK
<Kangarooo> found another bug. when given acces to read write LP shows me info to go to terminal and folow instructions. in terminal is written to press enter when acces given but it worked only after 2 times pressing enter
<Kangarooo> also wanted to ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug but got error Package ubuntu-bug does not exist
<micahg> Kangarooo: that's an old bug
<micahg> Kangarooo: ubuntu-bug `which ubuntu-bug` should works
<Kangarooo> micahg: did i unsderstand coretly? ubuntu-bug `which ubuntu-bug` would work? i did ubuntu-bug `which ubuntu-bug` exatly and now its reporting bug about apport
<Kangarooo> or did u mean i need to enter bug nr instead of`which ubuntu-bug` ?
<micahg> Kangarooo: yes, because it provides the full path to ubuntu-bug
<Kangarooo> sometimes in chat its confusing to understand :)
<Kangarooo> ill think about some ubuntu expo where we all could meet
<Kangarooo> look what i just found. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/501758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501758 in apport (Ubuntu) "Attachments not added to existing bug (when adding a comment to an existing bug) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<dehqan> yofel: how to solve this ? http://pastebin.com/zHjaQWzT any opinion ?
<yofel> Kangarooo: you could add that to the bug you reported about launchpad just now as pitti says it's launchpads fault
<Kangarooo> add how? as comment heres another bug link or mark this last one as dublicate of mine?
<yofel> dehqan: not sure, you need to remove one of the packages first I guess (maybe try  aptitude, sometimes it handles such cases better than apt-get) and let's move this to #ubuntu as this is support, not about bugs
<Kangarooo> dehqan: yofel: aptitude rocks. when installing something it removes unused packages.
<yofel> Kangarooo: I would put the bug link into a comment
<yofel> Kangarooo: yep, nice, isn't it :D (especially the ncurses interface that nobody seems to know about...)
<dehqan> aptitude purge libgd2-noxpm done also installing libgd2-xpm but the same error
<Kangarooo> ah yofel did i talked with u about half or year ago about aptitude and apt-get ?
<yofel> Kangarooo: can't remember, but possible as I do remember an aptitude discussion back then ^^
<Kangarooo> somebody knows that german guy who makes aptitude or apt-get?
<Kangarooo> i just remembered i talked with one person we put toghether some ideas how aptitude and synaptic could work better but that wasnt continued since i was busy and now i realy dont know the nick of him couse nicks are really easy to forget. at least for me. so nobody forgets my nick i made it confusing :) ok thats another story
<Kangarooo> thats not a ubuntu-bug :)
<dehqan> thanks everybody god peace you
 * Anzenketh wishes there was a bit more discussion on Bug #531493 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531493 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Switch "Shut Down" to "Switch Off" and "Suspend" to "Sleep" (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531493
<Anzenketh> That is unless that was changed on the backend
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-05
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be offline for 1 hour while in transit to a new home
 * genii wonders what kind of cage you transport a creature like that in
<persia> genii: faraday
<genii> Hehe, nice
<crimsun> sorry for the bug spam; I'm attempting to triage all existing pulseaudio bugs this evening
<persia> crimsun: That's an admirable goal.  Best of luck!
<crimsun> it's actually pretty incredible how many bugs we've squashed during this cycle
<crimsun> the remaining bugs are largely linux or gnome-media
<crimsun> e.g., the one that sitsofe mentioned in -devel is actually gnome-media
<persia> How many of those transition to indicator-sound ?
<crimsun> none so far
<crimsun> I'll go back through with a finer comb after the first 500 or so
<mtx_init> does anybody here know how to redefine the auto-mounting procedures in nautilus. #ubuntu doesnt seem to have a clue
<persia> mtx_init: I saw a hint about that on #ubuntu-devel within the past 48 hours, between pitti and ogra.  Check the logs.
<mtx_init> I dont keep logs, um are there public ones?
<persia> Might not be precisely what you seek, but it's always better to pull stuff from talk between devs than try to distract them at arbitrary times of day.
<persia> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mtx_init> cool thanks
<mtx_init> persia: he claims gnome will respect fstab, so il give it a shot.
<persia> mtx_init: Good luck.
<wolfger> Can somebody check out Bug #391054 and confirm for me? It's been "new" for a very long time, and I've just verified the problem still exists for me.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391054 in libquicktime (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "unable to view inline quicktime video on Firefox (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391054
<persia> Bother.  Needs firefox.
<wolfger> persia: actually, exists on Opera and Chrome as well I've just discovered
<wolfger> so possibly/likely also Konqueror. Haven't tried there yet
<persia> I can try in epiphany, but most embedded videos fail for me generally, so I'm really unsure it's a good test.
<persia> If I had firefox, I'd happily confirm it, just on general principles, but I'm less sure when its a different brower, different DE, etc.
<wolfger> Understood.
<persia> There's got to be at least one other person with firefox here.
<Anzenketh> wolfger: still need that tested out?
<persia> bug status is still New, Undecided, making the answer almost certainly "Yes".
<kermiac> just unsuccessfully tried to play http://gallery.me.com/jhschettler#100436 on opera, SRWare Iron, opera & google chrome. are we sure it's not a site related issue?
<kermiac> oops, 2nd opera shoiuld be firefox
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: welcome to hell... or as I like to call it Bug Control :D
<Anzenketh> still trying to understand the reasonling behind Bug #531493  change
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 531493 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Switch "Shut Down" to "Switch Off" and "Suspend" to "Sleep" (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531493
<ejat> anyone here know the issue networkmanager in lucid alpha3 ? which is its keep connecting ... either wired @ wireless ?
<kermiac> ejat: no problems with n-m on lucid here
<kermiac> maybe check in #ubuntu+1
<ejat> kermiac: u r using lucid alpha3?
<kermiac> yeah
<kermiac> both @ work & home n-m has been rock solid for me (so far)
<persia> !ohmy | bcurtiswx
<ubot4> bcurtiswx: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bcurtiswx> persia: ahh, you're right i did use that word
<ejat> wondering y ..
<ejat> kermiac: any idea how should i trace it ?
<bcurtiswx> well its only appropriate i apologize to everyone.  I can't delete it, and I'm sorry about that
<persia> bcurtiswx: No worries.  Happens to us all sometimes.
<bcurtiswx> i understand it happens, still worth an apology :D
<kermiac> ejat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<persia> Certainly, for the same reasons it gets an ohmy :)
<ejat> kermiac: how about your gwibber?
<kermiac> i haven't used gwibber in lucid yet
<kermiac> ejat: people in #ubuntu+1 would probably be using it
<ejat> kermiac: owh ok thanks a lot
<kermiac> np ejat :)
<kermiac> i don't have my lucid box at hand atm - I'm at work
<ejat> kermiac: ic .. so u r on karmic now is it ..
<kermiac> actually jaunty, lol
<kermiac> at work our SOE is still jaunty... hanging out for for Lucid to update our SOE
<persia> kermiac: You'll want to get some serious testing in on the jaunty->lucid upgrade path.  There's a good chance it works, but most testing will be focused on hardy->lucid and karmic->lucid.
<kermiac> persia: we just backup & do a fresh install. that way we avoid a lot of not so fun issues
<kermiac> got a pxe server that does most of the grunt work for us :)
 * kermiac hasn't had much luck with upgrades
<persia> You'll still want to test user data compatibility :)
<kermiac> true - I'm currently setting up a lucid box to try our "wierd stuff" atm. But I don't forsee any major dramas
<kermiac> mostly it's simply emails, FF profiles, virtualbox & other "basic" stuff
<persia> FF is sure to break.
<persia> micahg: Do you have a profile upgrade tool for karmic->lucid, or are you sticking with the traditional "migrate the bookmarks and cookies and warn the user" model?
<kermiac> my current work-around is exporting their bookmarks to html & then re-importing on the fresh install. The majority of the addons our users have installed were installed in our SOE
<persia> kermiac: The trick is to work with other folks to get those scripts into the upgrade process so that *everyone* benefits :)
<ejat> persia: yeah .. agreed with that
<kermiac> persia: i do agree.... but I really have never had any luck doing upgrades. It always causes too many issues. I know I *should* do that, but I just can't seem to get upgrades to work
<kermiac> so doing a fresh install through our pxe server saves me a lot of headaches further down the track
<persia> kermiac: Test the upgrades.  Sort the bugs, and then it works smoothly for you :)
<micahg> persia: for which program?>
<micahg> firefox?
<kermiac> persia: I know... that's really what I *should* be doing
<persia> micahg: Yeah.
<micahg> persia: the profile directory is the same
<persia> kermiac: Excellent.  Knowing is half the battle :)
<micahg> shouldn't be any issue
<persia> micahg: Oh cool!  THat didn't used to be true.
<micahg> persia: I had no issue going from 3.5 to 3.6
<kermiac> it's a compromise between keeping management & users happy & getting bugs fixed :)
<micahg> but some people do
<micahg> if you have an issue, please file a bug :)
<micahg> but if all your extensions are current, there should be no issue
<persia> micahg: My issues were *old* (2.0 or so).  That it's fixed is an excellent thing.
<micahg> from 3.0 up, I think the profiles are compatible I think
<persia> I'll believe you, as I'm sure you tested
<crimsun> folks, when you come across "sound skipping" issues in Lucid, they're *linux* bugs, not *pulseaudio* ones
<crimsun> please triage correctly, thanks!
<persia> This is true even when someone selects an absurd resampler on a 200MHz ARM box?
<crimsun> yes
<persia> Cool.  That makes it easy.
<crimsun> skipping at this point is a driver issue and not a buffering issue in PA
<kermiac> ok, thanks for the info :)
<dehqan> how to fix this ? http://pastebin.com/zHjaQWzT ?  libgd2-noxpm and  libg2 also are removed
<kermiac> anyone know of existing bug # for maximise/minimise buttons being swapped around in new lucid themes? (i.e. maximise/minimise/close instead of minimise/maximise/close)
<dehqan> how to fix this error ? http://pastebin.com/2cSMkQNN ActionParsnip
<kermiac> hggdh: do you know what's happening with eeebotu for bugs-announce? just wondering as I noticed your comment about changing homes & he hasn't come back
<BUGabundo_remote> murangetto!
<mtx_init> finally http://www.mangler.org/download/
<dehqan> when login page comes up , mouse and keyboard does not work , how to fix it ?
<BalleClorin> I'm thinking #189517 should be marked as importance wishlist, can a controller please take a look and change if he/she agrees?
<BalleClorin> based on the last comment..
<Kangarooo1> hello can anyone tell me how to make terminal show latest errors? like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtail/+bug/530064/comments/11 like how charlie got this file?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 530064 in dogtail (Ubuntu) "In clean Xubuntu 9.10 installed Dogtail not opening. (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged]
<yofel> Kangarooo: as the attachment description says, he cut that out of '~/.xsession-errors' (thats where the terminal stderr messages from gui apps get logged to)
<Kangarooo> ah i thought that was a comand . ok thx
<Kangarooo> having bug with hibernation
<kamusin> :)
<pedro_> morning kamusin!
<kamusin> good moving pedro_
<kamusin> another one
<pedro_> kamusin, yup, my glass of water showed me that :-P and i'm looking at http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/region/S_America_eqs.php , because i'm feeling the ground move a bit every 5 minutes or so
<greg-g> pedro_!! glad to see you
<pedro_> hello greg-g! thanks ! :-)
<BlackZ> pedro_: hiho
<pedro_> hello there BlackZ
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/522928 <- anyone able to set to public?
<ubot4`> ikt: Error: Bug #522928 is private.
<nigelb> hggdh: ping :)
<kamusin> announce bot is dead?
<nigelb> kamusin: what do you mean?
<kamusin> bot of bugs-announce channel is not working though
<nigelb> oh
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> kamusin: just noticed it
<nigelb> I've poked jussi
<hggdh> which means someone (which means myself) connected a network cable wrong yesterday evening
<hggdh> nigelb: the bot is under my control
<kamusin> :O
<nigelb> hggdh: ah, you should say that in the topic ;)
<hggdh> I should if I could :-)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> hehe
<hggdh> I will get there this afternoon, and will check it/resolve it
<cjohnston> that person should be fired
<cjohnston> :-P
<kamusin> haha
<micahg> hggdh: should I attempt to update the topic in -announce?
<hggdh> micahg: if you have access, yes, please do so
<micahg> hggdh: what should it say?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> that eeeBotu suffered from an inexperienced cabler, but should be back in the next 6 hours
<cjohnston> lol
<micahg> ugh, I guess I don't have access, it's running in +t
<nigelb> most channels are :(
<nigelb> micahg: want me to poke an op?
<micahg> nigelb: that's up to hggdh
<bcurtiswx_> im kinda liking purple
<nigelb> micahg: well, only brian or irccouncil can do that
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I will run it from my laptop, give me five
<nigelb> oh, btw, I got into bug control :)
<qense> nigelb: congrats!
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb: welcome aboard
<nigelb> thanks qense, bcurtiswx :)
<bcurtiswx_> we need some kind of initiation.... ok maybe not
<cjohnston> blanket party?
<cjohnston> :-P
<micahg> congrats nigelb
<hggdh> OK, eeeBotu is back
<hggdh> I will beat the network into submission as soon as I get back there
<hggdh> kamusin: ^
<bcurtiswx_> network violence is not the answer hggdh
<pedro_> lol
<hggdh> it is not network violence, it is just a 10-pound mallet gently applied
<bcurtiswx_> everytime you gently apply 10 pound mallet a baby loses its blanket.. please.. hggdh.. think of the babies!
<kamusin> yay!
<kamusin> thanks hggdh
<cjohnston> hggdh: I'm actually doing some triaging.. :-x
<hggdh> ok, ok, ok, I get it. It is probably just a bad crimping connection. The mallet would help a bit
<hggdh> cjohnston: GOOD! ;-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I actually have a little spare time...
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<bcurtiswx_> i wish I had spare time
<cjohnston> Ok.. Maybe I should be packing.... But still
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I wish I had a spare network cable
<bcurtiswx_> going on a big trip there cjohnston?
<cjohnston> bcurtiswx_: a cruise
<cjohnston> for a week
<bcurtiswx_> <---jealous
<cjohnston> most are
<hggdh> <envy colour=green> <sigh/> </envy>
<cjohnston> whats the package for panel icons?
<cjohnston> or if it is a visual problem, would it go under the theme?
<nigelb> thank you micahg
<micahg> nigelb: what did I do now?
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: initiation?
<nigelb> micahg: lol, you congratulated me.  (I'm just back from dinner )
<micahg> ah, k
<nigelb> the rhythmbox graphs looks neat, for now ;)
<nigelb> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/rhythmbox
<cjohnston> Can someone look at bug 532691 and see if they agree with me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532691 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Seperator in panel hard to see when using new themes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532691
<nigelb> cjohnston: shouldn't they go under 2 different packages?
<cjohnston> nigelb: what packages?
<cjohnston> Arent they both under light-themes?
<nigelb> not sure
<nigelb> cjohnston: sorry, my mistake, same :)
<cjohnston> I just filed 3 bug reports on the new theme
<cjohnston> I could maybe see seperating them because one is dark and one is light.. but still same package.. thought?
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes.  It was me not being up to date on rss feeds
<cjohnston> yes seperate?
<nigelb> cjohnston: its same pacakge
<cjohnston> bug 532699
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532699 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Network icon in panel is too dark using Ambiance (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532699
<cjohnston> bug 532696
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532696 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Search for files icon in panel is too dark using Ambiance (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532696
<cjohnston> nigelb:
<nigelb> lookin
<cjohnston> about to file another one as well
<cjohnston> maybe not
<cjohnston> the last one has already been filed
<vish> cjohnston: that is a bug in nm applet  , it is an old bug where the icon does not refresh , re-login and check
<cjohnston> vish: which one?
<nigelb> vish: about colors?
<vish> cjohnston: icon too dark
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> looking
<cjohnston> two are still happening
<vish> cjohnston: hmm , then also mention what icon theme is in use , in  the bug report
<cjohnston> bug 532699 is fixed..
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532699 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Network icon in panel is too dark using Ambiance (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532699
<cjohnston> vish: I assume its whatever the default is.. i dont even know how to change it
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> mono dark
<vish> cjohnston: k.. the icon bug is fixed?
<vish> nm icon
<cjohnston> just the network icon is light enough.
<cjohnston> is there a bug i should mark 532699 as a dup against since its the nm applet? or change it to nm applet?
<nigelb> vish: how is icon brightness in theme related to the actual applet though? I'm confused
<cjohnston> nigelb: he is saying its a bug that it doesnt refresh to reflect the new icon i believe
<nigelb> cjohnston: but thats not our issue here.  Its just something related to the theme
<cjohnston> the network icon seems to not be the theme.. seems to be that it didnt refresh. the other two seem to be the theme
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh you mean to say that the icon from the theme is not being used by the nm applet? ah!
<cjohnston> Is bug 532508 a light-theme bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532508 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Low contrast in pidgin message inbox status bar with Radiance (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532508
<cjohnston> I know its a theme issue, but I don't know if its light-theme or pidgin
<cjohnston> can a bug control person please mark bug 532687 atleast medium.. but probably high... the buttons arent even visible until you mouse over them
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532687 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "in the log-in screen the controls are barely visible (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532687
<nigelb> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance - that bug is low
<cjohnston> it fits: A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application.
<cjohnston> and id say it fits: Has a moderate impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<bcurtiswx_> is there bug of people complaining they liked the bright green filler the indicator applet had before the light-theme changes?
<nigelb> probably vish would know
<cjohnston> bcurtiswx_: you mean for the wireless network?
<bcurtiswx_> no.. the indicator applet would fill in bright green when I got a new IM
<bcurtiswx_> now it doesn't anymore.. and i liked it
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> ya...
<cjohnston> there is
<cjohnston> hold on
<cjohnston> bug 532364
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532364 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Messaging inicator isnt obvious when a message is recieved (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532364
<cjohnston> ?
<bcurtiswx_> yes, i attached a screenshot too
<bcurtiswx_> how do I update my git to have the most recent stuff?
<bcurtiswx_> is it just git update?
<cjohnston> git me a beer?
<bcurtiswx_> if my computer could actually do that.. i'd never leave it
 * cjohnston wonders if i can teach my 4 year old to do that
<cjohnston> is the humanity icon theme changing?
<bcurtiswx_> cjohnston: would you say that bug is a regression-potential since the indicator applet was green and they changed it?
<cjohnston> possible
<cjohnston> hggdh: with bug 532575, should it be against OO or against light-theme?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532575 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OpenOffice.org main menu can't be seen in new Lucid 'Light' theme (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532575
<hggdh> cjohnston: I would say against the light-theme. A screenshot would be good also
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks
<hggdh> cjohnston: if you can take it even better (no need to ask the OP)
<cjohnston> yup
<greg-g> wow, went to bed last nigth with 0 unread bug mails from LP, woke this morning with 50.
<cjohnston> how many were from me?
<hggdh> :-) the fire is burning strong...
<nigelb> greg-g: I woke up to 150 new mails
<nigelb> I still haven't gotten around to finishing them all
<greg-g> cjohnston: i think maybe a couple, actually
<greg-g> nigelb: wow
<cjohnston> can someone look at bug 532491.. im thinking it should be wishlist
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532491 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "could be more consistent (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532491
<cjohnston> but maybe wontfix/invalid
<ivoks> bah... new theme fails
<ivoks> i can't see my bookmarks in firefox :)
<greg-g> ivoks: is there a bug report about that?
<ivoks> yep
<greg-g> ivoks: that seems like something that shouldn't be overlooked
<greg-g> oh, good
<greg-g> bug number?
 * greg-g is curious
<ivoks> i just reported it
<greg-g> :)
<ivoks> bug 532798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532798 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[ambience] bookmarks in firefox navigation toolbar are invisible (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532798
<greg-g> wow
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> text color is the same as background
<ivoks> so, they are invisible :)
<ivoks> but, bug 532259 is much worse
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532259 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Dark text on Dark backround dropdown list firefox (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532259
<ivoks> this one might even cause epileptic seizures :)
<greg-g> ivoks: yeah, all dark themes have had that particular problem with Fx's OmniBar
<cjohnston> ivoks: I don't have either one of those problems
<greg-g> really?
<greg-g> hrmmm
<cjohnston> i guess im not using omnibar.. but no
<cjohnston> ok.. this is driving me nuts..
<greg-g> heh
<cjohnston> can i change my spellcheck dictionary from en_GB to en_US
<ivoks> cjohnston: well, this is lucid, up to date, ambience theme
<cjohnston> ivoks: thats what im running
<ivoks> darkroom doesn't have that problem
<ivoks> text is white
<ivoks> dust has the same problem
<cjohnston> naptime is coming soon....
<cjohnston> yay
<ivoks> cjohnston: are you sure your bookmarks are in navigation toolbar, not bookmark toolbar?
<cjohnston> i guess i have the opposite issue.. file edit view etc are all a regular color and not dark
<ivoks> that's correct
<ivoks> and those are fine for me too
<ivoks> but bookmarks in that toolbar are invisible
<ivoks> bookmarks = dark, file edit view = white/grey
<cjohnston> hmm
<ivoks> right click on navigation toolbar -> customize
<ivoks> drag your bookmarks into navigation toolbar
<cjohnston> ivoks: i just uplaoded a screeny of what im seeing
<greg-g> cjohnston: commented on that gwibber bug that doesn't want to die. It works for me now (after restarting my computer, probably could have just restarted destktopcouch, but, whatever, had a kernel upgrade too)
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i think i may have had to restart the system too
<cjohnston> dont remember
<cjohnston> but afterwards, lernid and gwibber both worked
<greg-g> but, we had a commenter say that he is still experiencing it, I'm waiting to see his traceback
<cjohnston> greg-g: are you using the mac background?
<cjohnston> i mean, the new ubuntu background.. the purple one
<greg-g> heh :)
<greg-g> yeah
<cjohnston> do you have a white outline around it?
<greg-g> yes, I've had that for a while in Lucid now
<cjohnston> hmm
<greg-g> thought it was "by design" for some reason, though I haven't looked
<cjohnston> is there a bug against it?
<cjohnston> my lappy doesnt have it
<cjohnston> but desktop does
<greg-g> compiz running on both?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> one is normal one is extra
<vish> it is a bug , but i nevr got around to filing it or searching for it :(
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ok.. off to look i go
<cjohnston> i suck at searching for bugs tho :-x
<vish> it wont be present when you login
<vish> but if you rename anything on the desktop the line appears
<ivoks> it's not only with new background
<ivoks> it's with all
<vish> border rather
<vish> yeah , not related to background , its been there for a while
<cjohnston> good call vish
<cjohnston> confirmed everyhting you just said
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone. does anybody want to volunteer to do a gnome-power-manager bug day?
<vish> why not ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> you don't know what you're letting yourself in for ;)
<vish> oops /me hides , just in case ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> vish - i'm looking at your display blanking issue again now
<chrisccoulson> maybe i'll finish it just in time to upload for the weekend
<vish> \o/
<cjohnston> I'm not seeing anything related to that bug.. anyone else want to take a stab at a quick search before a file one?
<vish> cjohnston: chrisccoulson might know
<cjohnston> hmmm
<chrisccoulson> might know?
<vish>  have you heard of the bug , where the border is drawn
<chrisccoulson> on the desktop?
<cjohnston> yes
<vish> yeah , when the renaming anything on desktop
<chrisccoulson> it's already reported somewhere
<vish> is it a nautilus bug? or gtk?
<chrisccoulson> bug 507263 for example
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 507263 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Light 1px border around desktop (affects: 42) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507263
<cjohnston> bug 507263
<cjohnston> fine
<cjohnston> be that way
<vish> ty chrisccoulson
<cjohnston> ty!
 * cjohnston is still trying to figure out how the heat thing works.. this has 43 people it says it effects, but no heat
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea either
 * cjohnston is happy that he feels like he did a little bit of productive work with the bugsquad today.. something that i normally dont get to do
<cjohnston> ivoks: did you see the screenshot i uploaded?
<ivoks> cjohnston: nope
<cjohnston> the ff bug
<cjohnston> bug 532259
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532259 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Dark text on Dark backround dropdown list firefox (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532259
<ivoks> cjohnston: err
<ivoks> cjohnston: you missed a bug
<cjohnston> ?
<ivoks> cjohnston: and a location for bookmarks :D
<ivoks> well, i guess that was my fault, cause i said that bookmarks are in navigation toolbar :)
<ivoks> cjohnston: the bug where you pasted your screenshot is about blue and dark
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> i understand now
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> different bugs
<ivoks> yeah
<ivoks> move your bookmarks one level up
<cjohnston> whats the other bug?
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532798 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[ambience] bookmarks in firefox navigation toolbar are invisible (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ivoks> move them up, into the same toolbar where file edit view are
<cjohnston> confirmed
<ivoks> okie
<cjohnston> greg-g: bug 530667
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 530667 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashes regularly (affects: 4) (dups: 3)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530667
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> greg-g: bug 532785
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Bug 532785 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/532785 is private
<greg-g> hrmm, I don't have access, cjohnston
<cjohnston> nor do I
<cjohnston> I replied saying we dont
<greg-g> thanks
<cjohnston> im a little confused about bug 532800
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532800 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Radiance theme - icons gone wrong (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532800
<cjohnston> greg-g: its open.. bug 532785
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532785 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-service crashed with NameError in handle_focus_reply() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532785
<greg-g> cjohnston: cool, will look at in a second
<greg-g> anyone else seeing this menu bar issue? I can't read the File, Edit, Tools, etc text: http://grossmeier.net/files/OOo+Ambiance.png
<cjohnston> greg-g: its already  abug
<cjohnston> confirmed
<greg-g> cool
<cjohnston> want me to find it for you?
<greg-g> just made a better screenshot for no reason, then :)
<greg-g> sure!
<cjohnston> lol
<greg-g> I'd love that
<cjohnston> i already made one
<cjohnston> its actually in the logs here somewhere
<cjohnston> greg-g: bug 532575
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532575 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OpenOffice.org main menu can't be seen in new Lucid 'Light' theme (dup-of: 532461)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532575
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532461 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "OOo dark text on menubar (affects: 8) (dups: 3)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532461
<greg-g> cjohnston: ooo, and already fixed!
<greg-g> and confirmed to be fixed! yay :)
<greg-g> gotta love it
<greg-g> cjohnston: 532785 is a different bug than the one we both confirmed as fixed (for gwibber)
<cjohnston> agreed
<greg-g> commenting now
<greg-g> done
<greg-g> go team
<greg-g> is it just me, or are the icons for wifi-strength, bluetooth, battery, and me-menu really far apart in the indicator-applet?
<cjohnston> greg-g: the sound one and the mail one are
<greg-g> cjohnston: I don't have a sound one :(
<cjohnston> I dont have a pidgin one
<greg-g> I have sound, and my laptop's hotkeys work, but no icon on the menu bar
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> bdmurray: when you have a few moments please PM me. :-)
<kamusin> are here some rockstar hero that have been changed a timezone for tzdata package before?
<kamusin> next week we will have a extraordinary change in our local time .. so would be nice how can I edit/update timezone por our Country
<kamusin> por/for/g
<micahg> kamusin: should probably file a bug in debian
<thekorn> markus@thekorn ~/devel/zeitgeist/ontology_definition % extra/trig2py extra/ontology/zeo.trig
<thekorn> argh, sorry
<BalleClorin> Based on the last comment I'm thinking bug #189517 should be marked as importance wishlist, can a controller please take a look and change if he/she agrees?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 189517 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Open/save file dialog places wrong" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189517
<charlie-tca> Doesn't that offer a "another folder" option?
<charlie-tca> BalleClorin: done
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping with bugs.
<BalleClorin> thanks. Still learning...
<nigelb> vish: around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-06
<persia> Linux000: Welcome!
<persia> Everyone: Linux000 wants to help get involved in improving Ubuntu, but doesn't have a lot of familiarity with our tools and processes.  If anyone has time to help get started, that'd be great.
<persia> Linux000 seeks to become a developer, but I suggested that working with bugs would be a good way to understand how things are broken into packages, how stuff works together, etc.
<cjohnston> Should bug 532789 be split into two bugs, one for pidgin and one for liferea?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532789 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "ambiance: pidgin icon in status area has light background (liferea too) (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532789
<persia> cjohnston: Yes.
<cjohnston> ty persia
<nigelb> Linux000: welcome.  I'm just on the way out, but to get you started, I'll just give you a few links :)
<Linux000> nigelb that would help a lot
<nigelb> okay, so here the main bug squad wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<nigelb> you can fulfill the requirements given there about reading the triage guide and signing the Coc, etc
<Linux000> Thanks
<nigelb> Once that is done, you can just apply for membership to the LP team, it helps us know that you are part of a group of people who helps with triaging bugs
<nigelb> This is the Launchpad team https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<Linux000> that helps a lot
<nigelb> Once you do that you can drop a mail to the mailing list that you have read the triage guide and signed CoC and to accept your membership
<nigelb> And this is the last link, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<Linux000> great
<nigelb> on the last link at the bottom you can see a link to the new bugs, once you are ready you can start there
<nigelb> for any help, ask here, plenty of people will help you out
<nigelb> thanks for your time in helping Ubuntu Linux000 :)
<nigelb> persia: all set :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a way to identify all processes listening to input events?
<Linux000> IntuitiveNipple: If you know the device in /dev, you could run "fuser /dev/(device)" and it should list pid numbers using that device, the system monitor can list the PID numbers and names of processes
<IntuitiveNipple> oooo that sounds promising, thanks!
<Linux000> Happy to help
<IntuitiveNipple> *sigh* works but doesn't show the answer I was hoping for
<Linux000> What were you looking for?
<IntuitiveNipple> I need to figure out what processes are listening for keyboard events... as hald-addon-input is on the event, I wonder if the processes use dbus messaging?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's the weirdest bug I've ever seen: bug #532047
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed at first login attempt (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<Linux000> Don't know how to listen to the keyboard, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll play about with dbus-monitor, that may throw something up
<cjohnston> what is the bar with file edit .... called? menu bar?
<Pici> panel
<cjohnston> so there is the panel for the desktop and a panel for the app? bug 532798 for reference
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532798 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[ambience] bookmarks in firefox navigation toolbar are invisible (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532798
<Pici> Er, I assume you mean't the gnome panels.. Its just the 'menu bar' in application Windows
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks
<Iyunkateus> ?q coi rodo .i do cabna pei
<Iyunkateus> meh, wrong channel, sorry
<forrest> hello, i'm also experiencing bug #496596 and i'm wondering if there's a way for me to attach my system info, the type that's automatically generated by the bug reporting tool
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496596 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "The format of the "styles" does not stay consistent. (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496596
<forrest> for instance, i'm on a 32-bit system, the report is from a 64-bit system
<Linux000> forrest: If you can get the files, you could comment on the bug
<forrest> yeah, like Dependencies.txt ... how do i get those files without filing a seperate (duplicate) bug?
<mrand> forrest: apport-collect <bug number>    Even if you don't collect up files, it would be helpful for you to comment in the bug about your system and that you can reproduce it.
<forrest> right, i'm planning to do that, i was hoping to be able to give more info about my system
<mrand> forrest: even more helpful if you could find someone (yourself, or perhaps on #ubuntu+1) to confirm the problem on 10.04/Lucid.
<mrand> I've gotta run.  Have fun!
<forrest> thanks mrand
<Linux000> What is the average wait for approval to the BugSquad Team? Any ideas?
<wolfger> Anzenketh: don't need it tested so much as we need to figure out the actually package.
<kermiac> wolfger: re bug 391054 I unsuccessfully tried to play http://gallery.me.com/jhschettler#100436 on opera, SRWare Iron, opera & google chrome. are we sure it's not a site related issue? Do you have the same issue with other sites?
<kermiac> and firefox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391054 in libquicktime (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "unable to view inline quicktime video on Firefox (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391054
<wolfger> kermiac: Works fine on FF under WinXP and as stated in the ticket, plays fine if downloaded as well.
<wolfger> so I don't think it's a site problem, though I guess it could be
<wolfger> haven't looked at the source, at least not recently.
<wolfger> off to bed now, will look at that possibility in the morning if nobody beats me to it ;-)
<kermiac> ok wolfger :)
<Linux000> How would one report a bug when there is no way to use aporrt/no way to get info on the bug itself?
<kermiac> hey Linux000 :) I'm not sure I understand exactly what you mean.... can you please explain a little more
<Linux000> kermiac: I installed 10.04 alpha on a Virtual Machine,(virtual box), installed VBox Guest Additions(which may be the problem) rebooted, and now the mouse is gone, so I cant do anything in gnome, and I can't acsess a terminal screen with ctrl-alt-f1 either
<kermiac> hmm... is it a usb mouse?
<kermiac> there's a quick with wirtualbox & usb, but there's an easy workaround
<kermiac> s/quick/quirk
<Linux000> Trackpad, I don't know how it shows up in Virtual Box, the Host has no problem
<kermiac> I don't know - haven't had issues with vb & tackpad. def not the usb issue I was thinking of though
<Linux000> Okay, I'll try to work with it.
<kermiac> maybe just use a usb mouse as a workaround whilst you're looking into it?
<Linux000> Well, the hosts(my laptop) has no trobule, with it, however the OS inside Virtual Box(10.04)  is acting up, the mouse is there when I  am at the login screen, I login then the mouse disappears, I think I'm going to put this up on the main IRC, see if any knows anything about it
<kermiac> I'm looking at gnome bug 609902  - I have been asked to check if the issue still occurs in a more recent version (past 95ae539e8). The current lucid package is nautilus  (1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2). Is there any way to check with a later version?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<kermiac> bug 520685
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode") (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<Linux000> bug 609902
<ubot4> Linux000: Error: Bug #609902 not found.
<Linux000> bug 520685
<kermiac> Linux000: gnome bug 609902
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode") (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<Linux000> I just realized they're dupes
<kermiac> it's still happening in up-to-date lucid. gnome dev confused me when referecing "past 95ae539e8"
<kermiac> 520685 was reported on LP, 609902 is upstream bug
<Linux000> Okay, got it.
<kermiac> :)
<kermiac> any ideas what the gnome dev was referring to/
<Linux000> where?
<kermiac> last comment on gnome bug 609902
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<kermiac> it's still happening in up-to-date lucid. gnome dev confused me when referecing "past 95ae539e8"
<ddecator> i have no idea what that means either...
<mrand> kermiac: that probably refers to a revision number in their source tree (which I believe uses git)
<Linux000> I don't know, but he can't open the other nautilus pane, so it might be his configuration
<kermiac> ok ty mrand, I'll fire up a vm & try to update to latest git :)
<Damascene> usermod -Gftpuser ftpuser
<Damascene> sorry, wrong channel
<mrand> hrm.  or maybe that is too short for a commit id...  man, those things are long!  Example: http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus-python/commit/?id=03c54f1c6971115d573ed7fb6727ed83107a41d0
<Damascene> I just wanted to know what does it do. but I posted in the wrong channel
<mrand> bedtime!
<kermiac> Linux000: it's not a config issue. I verified it only happens when opening "Computer" from the Places menu OR run "nautilus computer:///" from a terminal window after first login
<Linux000> Yeah, I missread the comment, and just found the bug on my VM
<kermiac> :)
<Linux000> The version on my VM is the lastest from http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/ (12 days ago) and it still has the bug...
<kermiac> ok, ty Linux000 :)
<kermiac> I *think* I found what was being referrenced. http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=95ae539e8d042b04ee9c6817bcc41f551ab207fc
<kermiac> from 3 days ago
<kermiac> just updating my VM with latest lucid updates then I'll try that
<ddecator> i just upgraded to lucid if you need something tested =)
<kermiac> hey ddecator :)
<ddecator> hey kermiac
<kermiac> it might foobar your system... probably be safer in vm
<kermiac> it's one of the latest gnome nautilus git commits
<ddecator> what's the behavior?
<kermiac> bug 520685 & upstream gnome bug 609902
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode") (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<kermiac> only happens first time "computer" is opened after session started & only if splitview is enabled
<zetheroo> why is it that some bug fixes take forever to be implemented into the Ubuntu kernel?
<zetheroo> it's been almost a year since this bug was fixed in launchpad and still it has not been implemented in the official kernel
<ddecator> worked for me...but i can't remember if i've opened it yet. i'll logout in a sec and try again
<zetheroo> this is the bug I am talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/278648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips (affects: 8) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<kermiac> it's still there in latest lucid updates. looking through the changelogs, it seems the git commit being referenced has made it into lucid already
<Linux000> the latest commit from gnome was 12 days ago, right?
<zetheroo> which is the same as this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/278648
<ddecator> kermiac, after logging out and logging back in, computer opens fine for me with the extra pane
<Linux000> ?
<kermiac> Linux000: in the "main" branch the latest commit was 16hrs ago  -  http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/log/
<Linux000> Didn't see that one
<kermiac> ddecator: did you do *exactly* as stated in the test case? It's a *very* specific bug
<kermiac> I still experience it
<ddecator> i have extra pane set, logged out, logged in, then went to "computer" in places and it opened fine
<ddecator> wait...
 * kermiac waits :)
<Linux000> Still here to
<ddecator> i did have the elementary nautilus installed before, but i think i'm using the standard nautilus now...
<kermiac> ddecator: what is the output of "sudo apt-cache policy nautilus"?
<kermiac> should be nautilus  (1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2) in lucid
<ddecator>   Installed: 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2
<ddecator>   Candidate: 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2
<ddecator>   Version table:
<ddecator>  *** 1:2.29.91-0ubuntu2 0
<ddecator>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<ddecator>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ddecator> want me to try a full restart?
<kermiac> hmm... interesting. I don't know why you aren't experiencing it then
<kermiac> shouldn't need to restart... just restart session & it appears
<ddecator> any logs that you know of that could help?
<kermiac> not off the top of my head
<ddecator> hm, well i followed the directions specifically...
 * kermiac shrugs
<ddecator> hold on, i need to do a restart anyway to check a metacity problem
<ddecator> kermiac, still worked fine =p
<kermiac> i dunno... you're the first person I've talked to who isn't effected by the bug
<ddecator> i just did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and everything is up-to-date
<kermiac> still happening in my vm as well... very strange
<ddecator> has it been confirmed by people not using a vm?
<kermiac> yeah, & also by me using a fully-up-to-date install as well as in a vm
<ddecator> well now that is very odd...
<Linux000> it might be the elementary nautilus that affected it
<ddecator> that's what i'm wondering
<Linux000> hmm, what did you do to install it, just sudo apt-get install elementray-nautilus? or somthing differnet?
<Linux000> different
<ddecator> let me find the site i used...
<ddecator> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/nautilus-simple-install-ppa-streamlined.html
<ddecator> i don't have the ppa anymore though
<Linux000> It's on the site
<Linux000> Hmm, the install doesn't work for me
<ddecator> Linux000, right, i just mean i'm not using that ppa anymore, i checked my software sources
<Linux000> Okay
<Linux000> well, I was going to try and install that, then remove it and see if the bug went away, but seeing as it won't install, that won't work
<Linux000> Oh well, I am off
<kermiac> ddecator: that ppa seems to only have themes atm - no replacement nautilus
<ddecator> kermiac, interesting...
<ddecator> well, i have no idea...if you ever want me to test anything else or give a log, just let me know =)
<kermiac> ok mate ty :)
 * kermiac keeps fighting with newer git version of nautilus
 * ddecator keeps fighting with plymouth and metacity
<kermiac> have fun with that :)
<kermiac> hey ddecator you running an ati video card in your lucid box?
<ddecator> yah, nothing i can do about plymouth, it hates nvidia
<kermiac> oh, nvm
<ddecator> kermiac, nope
<ddecator> haha
<kermiac> ddecator: looking through the +1 backscroll... were you hit by bug 532068?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532068 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from karmic2lucid is giving error of open office dependency issue (affects: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532068
<ddecator> maybe...let me take a look
<ddecator> i assumed my issue was the fact that i technically had 3.1 and 3.2 installed at the same time, haha
<kermiac> haha  :)
<ddecator> yup, that's what i had
<kermiac> ok :)
<zetheroo> how do bug fixes get implemented into the official kernel? What strings have to be pulled?
<yofel> zetheroo: best ask the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel
<zetheroo> yofel: thanks
<SwedeMike> hi. I have a bug registered that now seems to have been properly triaged etc (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516524), but this is also a problem for 9.10 (I just verified it on boot with 9.10), should I do anything special to make someone try to fix it for 9.10 as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in plymouth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "mountall status clobbers passphrase prompt with plymouth text plugin (affects: 2)" [Medium,Triaged]
<elleuca> could someone test if patch to bug #436887 is fine?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436887 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Log out, shutdown and reboot confirmation alerts don't follow GNOME HIG (affects: 3)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436887
<kermiac> anyone around who can check gnome bug 609902 with me? I think the git version that is being referenced has already been updated into lucid, but just want to make sure before I comment
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<arand> kermiac: If it's possible though a vm, I'm up for it.
<kermiac> hey arand :) it should be (although I'm not 100% sure)
<kermiac> the changelog for the latest nautilus in lucid says that patch was added into lucid http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/n/nautilus/nautilus_2.29.91-0ubuntu2/changelog
<kermiac> & everyone (except 1 person who had elementary nautilus installed previously) I have discussed this with is still experiencing the issue
<kermiac> I'm just not 100% sure of what I should do... seems like http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=c8ded383147e0f860f9a206e9f45606bf16effe9 & http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=4d742c83498df29d6f4b853dca946c0b4c4b13a3 & http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=95ae539e8d042b04ee9c6817bcc41f551ab207fc were added to lucid nautilus when looking at the most recent changelog
<arand> Just gotta pull in all the latest updates..
<kermiac> ok, np thanks arand :)
<kermiac> just before you bother too much, might be a good idea to check 609902 effects you - it's a pretty specific bug. need to follow the test case I put in the bug description
<arand> Well, that's just enabling extra pane, and relogin right?
<kermiac> yep
<arand> kermiac: yep, happens on 91-0ubuntu2
<kermiac> yeah, it happens for me using that version of nautilus too & going from the changelogs, the 3 git commits I mentioned above were already applied to that nautlius version in lucid, right?
<arand> I don't know about the git commits..
<kermiac> well... I'm slowly starting to learn... the looking at the latest changelog for nautilus, it references (for example) "git update to revert the tab at the bottom change". That appears to be http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=4d742c83498df29d6f4b853dca946c0b4c4b13a3
<kermiac> or the 5th last commit here http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/log/
<arand> kermiac: I'm giessing at least 95ae539e8d042b04ee9c6817bcc41f551ab207fc isn't in current, since the changes there aren't present in current ubuntu source package, and the changelog stops at 2010-02-22
<feralert> hi all archers
<arand> kermiac: Nope none of the patches in ubuntu2 has anything to do with 95ae539e8, So I would assume it could use some patch-backporting
<kermiac> thanks arand... for future reference, how did you find out that?
<arand> kermiac: for example, we use 91 which is from 02-22 http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/tag/?id=2.29.91 So everything after that commit would have to have been pulled in explicitly, also I checked out the changes of 95ae539e8: http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=95ae539e8d042b04ee9c6817bcc41f551ab207fc and just a quick check showed that for example the extra line "/* make us the focused widget */" is not present in the relevant fi
<kermiac> arand: so you checked (for example) the extra line "/* make us the focused widget */" is not in the current lucid nautilus source package?
<kermiac> arand: sorry for the extra questions - it's a bit late here so it's not sinking in as well as it normally would ;)
<arand> kermiac: yep, but that is probably not a good indocator as it could have been changed back in a later commit..
<arand> kermiac: But the fact that 91 was the last resync with upstream and that the 89 92 93 patches are the only things that have changed past that.
<kermiac> arand: ok, thanks :) I'll try to catch seb_128 when he's on next & check with him... thanks for looking into it for me :)
<arand> Are there any guidelines when it comes to patch numbering? I there's already a 99_ ?
<arand> kermiac_: hmm, Ignore what I said earlier about the line not being in the source, it is in fact, but in a patch...
<arand> kermiac_: patch  92_* is in fact exactly commit 95ae539e8
<kermiac_> arand: ahhh... that makes sense now :) that's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. It's "debian patch 92"
<kermiac_> yeah :)
<arand> I was just looking at the this reverts ### which is obviously not the name of the commit itself...
<arand> kermiac_: However c8ded383147e0f860f9a206e9f45606bf16effe9 seems not to be in there, which seems relevant, if the 95### commit indeed was...
<kermiac_> the last comment in gnome bug 609902 has still got me a bit lost though. They say "new Nautilus windows now never show the extra
<kermiac_> pane when they are created, which might be related" but for me, nautilus remembers the extra pane in a new window
<ubot4> Gnome bug 609902 in general "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode")" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609902
<kermiac_> so it might be related to bug 515057
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515057 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "does not remember the adjustments of extra pane (affects: 3)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515057
<arand> kermiac_: I think that is actually by desgin http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=c8ded383147e0f860f9a206e9f45606bf16effe9
<arand> Hrm, I'm being similarly confued now soory, the above commit is not in current nautilus afaik..
<kermiac_> yeah, it seems that way. maybe once that is pushed into lucid my bug might dissapear
<kermiac_> yup, that's why I've been going round in circles today too, lol
<kermiac_> anyway, I've g2g get some sleep. thanks for the help arand... I'll ping seb_128 tomorrow & get his take on the issue. He should know if/ when that git commit is getting pushed to lucid
<arand> Hrm, I'll just try to pull in that change and see what happens..
<kermiac_> ok arand can you let me know what happens please... I've gotta get some sleep but I'll stay connected
<arand> kermiac_: sure
<kermiac_> arand: thanks :)
<arand> kermiac_: Well, the issue doesn't appear, but what the change does is simply remove the possibility to start with a paned interface, so I'm assuming the core bug isn't gone..
<arand> Assuming the core bug has nothing to do with the paned interface..
<kermiac> thanks arand :)
<alex_mayorga> just submitted Bug #533489 I think it might not be private, thanks
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 533489 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/533489 is private
<arand> kermiac: no problem, dunno about what to think about the bug itself though..
<alex_mayorga> can someone help?
<kermiac> sorry alex_mayorga, I can't see that bug as it's private :(
<crimsun> I got an LP system error
<kermiac> arand: yeah, I believe the bug is still there... but the git commit that makes nautilus "forget" the status of the extra pane works around it. Once that git commit hits lucid the symptom of the bug will be gone
<bcurtiswx> yeah, why is LP in read only mode?
<arand> kermiac: yup, do you know if it's meant to be included? In testing I've done most (I think) of the packaging for it..
<bcurtiswx> well its not anymore
<bcurtiswx> weird
<alex_mayorga> kermiac: can I do something, about it?
<kermiac> arand: there are a couple of different bug reports on LP that could be closed if that commit is pushed to lucid, but I'm not sure if they are going to include it or not. I *guess* they will, but that's only guessing/ assuming
<arand> kermiac: Since I could get a debdiff ready quite quickly atm.
<yofel> alex_mayorga: I doubt, if we (bug control) get a system error, then it's either flagged as a security bug or not a bug in Ubuntu
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you might find someone in #launchpad that can access it
<alex_mayorga> oh!
<kermiac> arand: my best guess would be to ping seb_128 or chris_coulson... one of them should be able to tell you. probably seb as he seems to handle the nautilus stuff
<alex_mayorga> I can go into a +secrecy URL
<kermiac> arand: or just attatch the diff to the bug report
<alex_mayorga> Can you see now? Bug #533489
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533489 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with NameError in <lambda>() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533489
<alex_mayorga> that worked it seems
<arand> What's the policy on patch naming btw? if there's a 99_* should I just add 101_* ?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: hm, odd, if it was just private we should have been able to see it
<yofel> oh well
<kermiac> arand: I would just name it something like "nautilus extra pane status patch" (or something simliar) & let seb worry about the debian patch numbering scheme as I'm not sure where/ if there is a list of the "debian patches"
<alex_mayorga> yofel: I saw a similar top crasher as "fix released" but I'm on fully patched lucic and still crash
<bcurtiswx> hey all, what would I report a bug against in which when a maximized chat window in empathy and typing in teh text area to the end of the window causes it to jump around and do weird things before the text wraps to the next line
<alex_mayorga> how do I make my lucid laptop detect a VGA projector?
<alex_mayorga> or the other way around
<yofel> alex_mayorga: you might find better help for that in #ubuntu+1
<alex_mayorga> yofel: ups, mixed channel, thanks :(
<bcurtiswx> nvm about that
<arand> kermiac: Ok, debdiff attached, do you know when seb_128 is usually around?
<kermiac> arand: you can usually find him on at most times of the day, but I haven't seen him for a couple of days
<BalleClorin> Is there a controller available to change status on Bug #335855 to triaged for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 335855 in checkinstall (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Checkinstall cannot create a package if the current directory contain space in name" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335855
<yofel> BalleClorin: done, what importance would you give it?
<BalleClorin> haven't really read the guidelines for importance yet, but I guess I should...
<BalleClorin> thinking of adopting checkinstall..
<yofel> BalleClorin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<BalleClorin> low I gues...
<BalleClorin> guess
<BalleClorin> reading now…
<yofel> I would too, as the simple workaround is to make sure no dir has spaces
<BalleClorin> I agree
<yofel> BalleClorin: are you Andreas Noteng?
<BalleClorin> yes
<yofel> ok
<BalleClorin> thanks
<yofel> yw
<stoltzld> is there anyone else who can't contact www.netselectjobs.com with firefox or curl?
<yofel> stoltzld: seems down, doesn't respond to pings too
<stoltzld> I know the site works, I've accessed it on other computers
<stoltzld> I think it might have something to do with timestamps
<stoltzld> I don't think I've ever been able to access it with them enabled
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-07
<kermiac> anyone know of a master bugreport for changing minimse/maximise/close to left? or are we just invalidating them with a link to upstreams decision?
<kermiac> anyone?? ^^
<m0ar> I've got an awful problem. Right after I log on, the next time I press enter my X-server gets restarted. Any ideas? Is this known?
<ddecator> m0ar, yah it's known, let me find the report...
<ddecator> m0ar, i'm guessing you're on lucid?
<m0ar> ActionParsnip: ddecator Yep
<m0ar> ddecator: yep*
<ddecator> m0ar, bug 532047
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532047 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7 (affects: 84) (dups: 11)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<m0ar> ddecator: Yeah, my TTY7 is
<ddecator> they're working on a fix right now
<m0ar> Bugged
<m0ar> So, what can I do?
<m0ar> Anything?
<ddecator> there is a workaround on the report i believe
<hggdh>  OK. eeeBotu is back. Sorry for the problems.
 * BUGabundo <3 hggdh
<kermiac> ddecator: re no pic in me-menu. already reported bug 525951
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525951 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Selecting a user image does not apply in the Me Menu (affects: 18) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525951
 * kermiac needs to improves his launchpad-searching-foo
<ddecator> haha, good deal, thanks kermiac
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> kermiac, doing a google search for "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>" works best for me
<kermiac> thanks ddecator I'll have to try that. been using google, but not with the "site:" part
<hggdh> yo BUGabundo
<kermiac> hggdh: I want to ask your opinion wrt bug reports concerning window controls on the left. I have seen that bug 532633 was invalidated. Do you think it'd be safe to invalidate similarm bug reports & poiny them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand#New%20GtkThemes, advising that it's a design decision?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[light-theme] please centre window title and order window controls (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<kermiac> s/similarm/similar
<kermiac> s/poiny/point - bah, fingers not working today
<kermiac> or maybe dupe that report (532633) using it as a "master" & invalidate
<jamalta> hi there, i have a question abou thtis bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/533615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533615 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "F-Spot PicasaWeb export fails when "Export Tags" is checked (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<jamalta> that's an upstream bug, right? should i also report it to the gnome bug tracker? if so, how do i link an upstream bug?
<jamalta> or do i have to request for someone with more privileges to do so
<micahg> jamalta: also affects project allows you to add an upstream bug
<greg-g> if you have the upstream bug url, that is :)
<jamalta> micahg: ah! thanks :)
<nigelb> jamalta: you don't need more rights to add an upstream tracker, you can add it yourself
<jamalta> greg-g: of course, will report to gnome's bugtracker
<jamalta> nigelb: thanks
<jamalta> you guys are helpful! :)
<greg-g> we try :) thank you for participating!
<jamalta> should i paste the ubuntu-bug output to gnome's bugtracker? i think that might come in handy, no?
<nigelb> not entirely
<jamalta> oh
<nigelb> just give the version of f-spot that you're using
<jamalta> nigelb: ok, thanks :)
<kermiac> as noone really wants to comment on the issue, I've made bug 532633 a "master bug" for all bugs related to recent "wm controls on the left" change
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[light-theme] please centre window title and order window controls (affects: 11) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<nigelb> kermiac: whoa :)
<jamalta> thanks everyone for your help
<jamalta> <sarcasm> min,max,close buttons on the left is a bug, right? ;) </sarcasm>
<kermiac> yeah... there is at least one other dupe, but I think it needs to be split into 3 diff bug reports
<nigelb> yup, its a wishlist
 * kermiac grins
<kermiac> we're likely to see a whole lot more bugs file regarding that issue
<micahg> jamalta: I thoguht that was a design decision
<nigelb> yeah
<jamalta> micahg: i know, i'm joking :)
<nigelb> anyone familiar with flac encoding?
<kermiac> micahg: Have you seen firefox utilising around 10% of cpu & 20% or ram? upto 1.5GB sometimes.... I'm thinking it's probably a rogue extension, but I'm not sure
<micahg> kermiac: both of those are subjective
<micahg> kermiac: how many tabs and what are you doing?
<kermiac> ok, that's true :)
<micahg> also, what version?
<kermiac> I know I use a LOT of windows/ tabs - currently 8 windows open each with around 10 or more tabs. FF ver 3.6
<micahg> 8 windows wit 10 each?
<kermiac> yeah, that's almost definately my problem then. I need to stop doing so much at once
<micahg> kermiac: only if you don't have the RAM :)
<kermiac> I've got 32bit karmic installed, so it only sees 3GB ;)
<micahg> kermiac: use PAE
<kermiac> yeah, I would but that messes with me using usb-creator
<micahg> kermiac: why?
<kermiac> some older machines don't seem to like pae
<micahg> kermiac: I'd say that's a bug :)
<micahg> and what old machine supports > 2GB RAM?
<kermiac> yeah? I thought that usb-creator would utilise whatever kernel the machine creating the startup disk uses
<micahg> idk, shouldn't matter IMHO
<micahg> kermiac: I thought it just runs the installer?
<kermiac> some of the old clunkers at work don't handle pae kernel - never really looked into it further. I've just avoided installing the pae kernels on the machines I use to create startup disks
<kermiac> I don't know exactly what it does, but it copies files from whatever computer you create it on
<micahg> kermiac: I thought it copies from the ISO
<kermiac> & if I create on a machine using a pae kernel it creates a usb disk with pae kernel
<kermiac> Although I haven't tried it on a machine with pae kernel in over 6 months... sounds like I need to take another look at it :)
<kermiac> I'll load up a vm & install pae kernel & check
<micahg> kermiac: well, are you generating a startup disk from an ISO or from the current system?
<micahg> not env, but source
<kermiac_> bah, brown-outs :(
<kermiac> and the fun begins... already having reports regarding wm controls unduped & set to confirmed :(
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: still having brown outs?
<kermiac> bcurtiswx: yeah - it's this house. but the electrician can't find the cause :(
<bcurtiswx> that does suck
<kermiac> yup.. so at least twice a day I have to go flick the switch in the powerbox
<bcurtiswx> get a new house
<bcurtiswx> :P
<nigelb> ddecator: hey, what do you mean by realestate used by rhythmbox?
<ddecator> nigelb, hey, there just seems to be more space used then there needs to be. for example, the area that shows the trackbar and the title of the song playing could be shorter and doesn't need to cover the entire width of the player, the buttons are larger than they need to be imo...just little stuff that, if it reduced the amount of space things took up, then there would be more room for browsing music (and eventually the ubuntu
<ddecator> one store)
<nigelb> ddecator: it just uses up the space because of the track listing
<nigelb> actually, in the small version, its much smaller
 * ddecator tries small version
<ddecator> that doesn't change the height of it for me...the search bar could also be redesigned so that it doesn't have to take up as much space either...but it's more of a personal preference, i like things like that to be as minimal as possible ;)
<nigelb> ddecator: since its going to be hidden all the time, I really dont mind the size ;)
<ddecator> nigelb, true haha, i just think it would be more user-friendly if the browsing area was larger...for example, moving the trackbar up to in-between the control buttons and the volume would save a lot of room and raise the height of the browsing area quite a bit
<nigelb> ddecator: yes it would, but I think its a gnome standard
<nigelb> its like a tool bar
<ddecator> well it works and there isn't anything inherently wrong with the design, it just doesn't fit my personal preferences =)
<ddecator> nigelb, i do think something should be done with the "home" button (not sure what it's called) since it doesn't portray it's function very well...
<nigelb> ddecator: home?
<ddecator> nigelb, the button that displays a house, but adjusts the view in the browsing area (either has the Artist and Album filters or not)
 * nigelb sees no such button
<ddecator> ...
<ddecator> lucid?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> ah
<ddecator> next to the visualization button?
<nigelb> must be new feature
<ddecator> huh, let me get a screenshot so you can see what i mean...
<ddecator> nigelb, http://imgur.com/OtV1e.png
<nigelb> ddecator: you say it takes too much space? the karmic one takes more
<nigelb> and i have no clue what it does.  need to update to lucid sometime
<ddecator> nigelb, that house button just makes the Artist and Album filters either display or be hidden, so it doesn't communicate it's function well at all imo (i can file a wishlist bug if you want)
<nigelb> ddecator: please do.  upstream ;)
<ddecator> nigelb, and yes, this is similar to what i would like to see rhythmbox look like: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/rhythmbox-reimagined-prepare-to-wow.html
<ddecator> nigelb, ah, it changes depending on your icon theme...
<nigelb> ddecator: oh, then you need to file against the theme
<ddecator> nigelb, yah, that's what i figured, i'm trying to find the icons so i can figure out what the title of the icon is...
<nigelb> ddecator: ah :)
<ddecator> nigelb, you wouldn't happen to know a way for me to see what file rhythmbox looks for to use for that button? i have no idea what size or category it will be under...
 * nigelb looks into source
<nigelb> ddecator: can you give me the tooltip text for it
<ddecator> nigelb, "Change the visibility of the browser"
<nigelb> ddecator: no clue buddy.  tried
<ddecator> nigelb, thanks, i appreciate you trying. i'm just trying to find the icon so i can know what exactly is going on...
<nigelb> ddecator: ask vish or qense, they should know
<ddecator> nigelb, thanks
<ddecator> vish, you around?
<vish> kermiac: tried searching in the light themes?
<nigelb> vish:  how do we see the icon calls in source?
<kermiac> vish: huh?
<ddecator> vish, was that meant for me?
<vish> kermiac: upstream in this case is ubuntu[themes] , not gnome
<kermiac> vish: sorry, didn't know what you were referring to for a sec ;)
<vish> kermiac: ubuntu[themes] is probably not the exact package name.. , the project has not been made public anywhere , so there is no upstream link yet
<kermiac> so far I've just duped all of the bug reports I have found so far into one master bug report as there was already a fair amount of discussion regarding the issue in bug 532633
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[light-theme] please centre window title and order window controls (affects: 15) (dups: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<ddecator> ohhh, that, haha
<vish> !test
<ubot4`> hrm?
 * kermiac laughs
<vish> hmm , damn irc lag :/
<kermiac> micahg: wrt usb-creator & pae - seems like the issue may have been a local &/or old problem. It doesn't copy the pae kernel over now :)
<micahg> k
<vish> kermiac: the bug is not invalid , the themes are still expected to undergo a lot of changes
 * vish setting it to confirmed until a final decision is made
<kermiac> vish: I didn't invalidate it
<kermiac> it was already set to invalid
<kermiac> i was wanting some more advice on the issue earlier as I wasn't sure if I should set it back to confirmed or not
<kermiac> I just cleaned up the excess reports for now until I could find someone else to discuss the issue with
<ddecator> vish, does that also mean i shouldn't file a bug with the ubuntu-mono-light icon theme?
<kermiac> ty for clearing that up vish :)
<vish> ddecator: which bug?  my irc is a bit lagging.. i might have missed something..
<vish> which icon bug*
<nigelb> vish: slow connection?
<vish> nigelb: nah , i had transmission set to unlimited ;)
<nigelb> vish: that was next :p
<vish> just now stopped it and got back pages of scrollback :(
<ddecator> vish, with rhythmbox the "Change the visibility in the browser" button is a house with the ubuntu-mono-light theme...which makes no sense
<nigelb> set it to 30 for sanesness
<vish> ddecator: sure file one , with the screenshot.. none of the canonical themes/icons are yet hosted publicly , when it is will be decided
<vish> they are still WIPs , just been pushed early due to UI freeze
<nigelb> vish: how do we see the code for that thing
<nigelb> i.e. the code for the icon to see where it is referenced?
<ddecator> vish, alright, what package would i file it against?
<vish> nigelb: ubuntu-mono, i guess
<nigelb> vish: shouldn't rhythmbox code have a call to an icon or theme?
<ddecator> ah, there it is...
<vish> nigelb: hmm , you can check the icon name in the /usr/share/icons
<nigelb> vish: aha :)
<ddecator> i haven't actually filed a report in so long...
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> ddecator: I got lost a bit when I had to file one for FFE too ;)
<ddecator> nigelb, so does that mean you know what icon rhythmbox is calling for so i can include it in the report?
<ddecator> nigelb, haha, i used to do this a lot, but never on lp...
<nigelb> ddecator: i'm not on lucid, so you have to check at your end
 * vish still doesnt know which the icon ddecator and nigelb are talking about
<vish>  screenshot would help ;)
<nigelb> vish: http://i.imgur.com/OtV1e.png
<ddecator> vish, in rhythmbox, the "Change the visibility of the browser" icon is a house...
<nigelb> vish: thoughts on possible replacement?
<vish> hmm... that is an icon from humanity
<vish> the rhythmbox is the culprit here , it uses that icon
<vish> iirc
<vish> ddecator: hasnt it been that way for a long time?
<ddecator> vish, idk, but it changes for some icon themes
<ddecator> i just started using it today because of songbird problems
 * ddecator stops filing report
 * micahg switched to banshee actually...
<nigelb> vish: I dont see that thing for karmic RB
 * nigelb is going to check RB source to see if its a new feature
<vish> nigelb: hmm , its been that way since karmic
<nigelb> vish: then for some reason I have it disabled.  I dont see the house icon
<ddecator> depending on the icon theme, i either get a house, or a stack of cds...
<ddecator> nigelb, what do you see?
<nigelb> ah, I get a stack of CDs ;)
<ddecator> aha!
<vish> ddecator: yeah , gnome is a stack of cd's
<ddecator> still not a very good icon imo
<vish> ddecator: somewhere we seem to have added an extra symlink..
<ddecator> vish, gonna be honest, not sure what that means...
<vish> ddecator: instead of using a separate icon for that there is probably an extra symlink somewhere which points to the house icon.. [not sure how to explain]
<ddecator> vish, ah, ok, i get what you're saying. so is that an upstream or downstream problem?
<nigelb> downstream, theme specific
<ddecator> fair enough
<vish> nigelb: it is upstream theme specific as well ;)
<nigelb> vish: bah! themes are complicated
<ddecator> ...so file on both?
<vish> ddecator:  sure you can ..
<ddecator> vish, alright, i'll let you guys determine whether or not they should be linked
<vish> ddecator: linked? humanity is hosted in lp
<ddecator> vish, right, but my suggestion will be to have a pre-determined icon instead of having it be theme-dependent
<nigelb> ddecator: all icons change with themes
<nigelb> they need to
<nigelb> or else we'd have white icons in a dark theme ;)
<ddecator> huh, i thought apps could set their own icons for use within the app
<vish> ddecator: seeing that humanity and rhythmbox would probably be dropped for lucid +1 .. we are spending way too much time on this bug ;p
<nigelb> vish: isnt banshee coming in?
<ddecator> vish, true, but isn't the ubuntu-mono-* theme going to be used? that's what i'm using right now and it's using the same icon, unless they are going to be changed
<vish> nigelb: probably for lucid+1 ..
<nigelb> but since it will only be main -> universe, it still significant ;)
<vish> ddecator: ubuntu-mono is not a complete theme.. ;) it has only the panel icons , the rest of the icons are from humanity
<vish> ddecator: that one is a humanity icon
<ddecator> vish, ah, gotcha...so should i still file the report, or is it not going to be looked at? haha
<vish> ddecator: file one , if i have time i'll fix it :)
<ddecator> vish, fair enough
<ddecator> i thought rhythmbox was going to be around for a while since it will have the ubuntu one music store first...
<persia> rhythmbox is likely to be around for a while whether it's default or not.  If it's buggy, please triage as usual and try to get stuff fixed.
<persia> Given that banshee won't even start on some architectures, I'm certain it will continue to have users.
<ddecator> persia, good point
<micahg> persia: banshee is slated to be default at some point?
<persia> micahg: There are rumours to that effect.  I have no idea how true they may be.
<vish> micahg: it was supposed to be in Karmic itself , but upstream didnt have a stable tarball in time and there were a few other confusions as well
<persia> (for some value of "supposed to be")
<nigelb> well, there is the store
<nigelb> right now its only in
<nigelb> RB
<persia> Anyway, doesn't matter.
<vish> nigelb: yup , since it is default ;)
<persia> Some people use one thing.  Some people use another.  We ought try to support both.
<nigelb> main -> universe is not much
<micahg> we have many music players :)
<nigelb> we still support the thing
 * vish still uses rhythmbox :)
 * nigelb too!
<persia> Bugs don't get less interesting just because they are in non-default apps: they just get less commonly-reported.
<vish> persia: that makes life more easy ;)
<vish> persia: re: (for some value of "supposed to be") , that was what the desktop team mentioned as the reason for dropping banshee for karmic
<persia> vish: My issue is that "supposed to be" implies there is some strong driving force, rather than just people reviewing which packages happen to meet what they believe to be common use cases better each cycle.
<persia> vish: So, there's absolutely no reason we especially like rhythmbox or banshee or mpd or any of the others.
<persia> The one that a given flavour's developers think happens to integrate best for each release gets selected by default, and lots of users choose alternates.
 * micahg needs to work on getting Songbird into archive..maybe lucid +1
 * ddecator would appreciate that
<vish> persia: AFAIK , there was a driving force for banshee as default.. but that stopped with slow upstream , [i vaguely recall uds-k also having a discussion on the change]
<micahg> banshee is what I use since it supports shoutcast and poodcsts
<persia> vish: There was no driving force: it was a result of some people thinking it was good and an analysis of integration and support for use cases.
<vish> persia: ah , gotcha..
<persia> vish: Don't assume that there exists a secret cabal that says "This is the direction": UDS exists precisely because of the absence of such a body.
<persia> Some people argue with greater weight than others, but that's a matter of mutual respect, rather than a matter of who "controls" stuff.
<persia> Also, not all flavours agree on the right solution, so there is often divergence within Ubuntu (and on official images).
<vish> persia: hehe , didnt assume secrets cabal  , for karmic papercuts  , banshee was kept in the loop for sometime , then we dropped it from the papercuts , since the desktop team was no longer interested , thats how i knew of this :)
<nigelb> well, one thing I gotta tell ya. the rhthmbox upstream is a great bunch who's friendly
<nigelb> well, there are a couple pissed off with ubuntu moments, but generally, they're pretty nice
<ddecator> i should get to know some upstream mozilla people...
<persia> That's always going to be the case with distro/upstream discussions *)
<vish> persia: i'm not having a personal opinion on either players , i use rhythmbox.. didnt like banshee when i tried it long time ago ;)
<persia> vish: Understood.  I just try to argue against imprecise language that implies all of Ubuntu isn't a cooperative venture when I encounter it :)
<vish> ;)
<ddecator> wow, upstream rhythmbox people are on top of things...
<nigelb> ddecator: got a reply already?
<ddecator> nigelb, they already marked it a dupe X)
<nigelb> ddecator: I told you so ;)
<nigelb> johnathan?
<ddecator> yup, no h in his name though
<nigelb> I spell bad
<ddecator> haha
<ddecator> i saw that report too and i didn't look because i didn't think there was any way it was what i was looking for...oops
<ddecator> micahg, do you generally recommend having people try bugs in safe mode, or with a new profile?
<micahg> new profile
<ddecator> what's the best way to do that? 'firefox -p --no-remote' ?
<micahg> ddecator: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/390119/
<ddecator> micahg, perfect, thanks
<ddecator> oh good, two bugs that the reporters made public with coredumps...
<persia> ddecator: Happens sometimes.  Simple to clean up, and at least it was the *reporter* that exposed it.
<ddecator> persia, very true. i'm marking them private again and letting them know why
<micahg> ddecator: you can vote for bug 505370
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 505370 in malone "disable ability to make public if attachments should be private (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505370
<ddecator> micahg, will do
<persia> ddecator: In those cases, I usually remove the coredump and leave them public.
 * persia goes to argue against 505370
 * micahg is curious to see persia's argument
<wgrant> Unfortunately removing attachments isn't very effective.
<ddecator> persia, what if retrace failed? should i make it private and let someone look at it?
<ddecator> and in the other it still needs retrace, so shouldn't the coredump stay attached for now?
<micahg> bug 39298 is the one that really should be fixed
<ubot4`> micahg: Bug 39298 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/39298 is private
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant bug 39674
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 39674 in malone "Attachments of private bugreports are public (affects: 1) (dups: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39674
<wgrant> The Private PPA infrastructure makes that feasible now.
<persia> I can't even see bug 39298
<ubot4`> persia: Bug 39298 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/39298 is private
<micahg> persia: wrong bug
<wgrant> Although it's hard to privatise public files.
<persia> Ah.
<persia> Attempting to "privatise" public files is just a false impression.  The file may have been (and perhaps has provably been) exposed previously.
 * nigelb agrees with persia's argument
<nigelb> (in the bug)
<ddecator> the extra warning is a good idea
<nigelb> especially when changing from private -> public
<micahg> persia: I would assume similar ACLs to the report a bug could be instituted so -control members can do what they want
<wgrant> Restricting bug permissions should not be done lightly.
<persia> micahg: Potentially, but that doesn't help upstream developers :)
<micahg> persia: upstream devs that want to can become part of -control
<ddecator> one bug failed retrace, the other still hasn't been retraced, so coredumps should stay attached and reports made private for now as a precaution, yes? that's my understanding from the wiki (but i haven't had to deal with this much before)
<persia> ddecator: That's correct, but once a bug is public, it can't really be made private again, because it's been posted to the ubuntu-bugs ML.
<ddecator> persia, right, but it's better than nothing i suppose...
<persia> Really, no.  The artifacts have already been exposed.
<persia> It doesn't make any difference.
<micahg> persia: the links are sent to the ML?
<persia> micahg: Most upstream devs aren't involved enough to know how.  Also, lots of folk are helpful, and may know the upstream code, but may not be able to convince jcastro they qualify as "upstream devs".
<micahg> persia: fine, but I'd say most users don't know that coredumps might contain private info and make the bugs public
<micahg> users can be subscribed to private bugs so they can see them AFAIK
<persia> The links are sent to the ML for all attachments (check your bugmail).  Lots of users don't know better, but that doesn't need to break things for people that do.
<micahg> the other way is not true
<persia> We can't cure a lack of erudition by technical means.
 * persia curses OTR
<persia> micahg: Users can only be subscribed to private bugs.  They cannot subscribe to private bugs.
<micahg> persia: right, but the point is you can get someone to look at your bug if you want, it doesn't work the other way around
<persia> I don't understand.  Could you rephrase?
<micahg> you can subscribe an upstream dev to a bug to have him look at it, you can't really make a bug private again once it's public
<persia> We're arguing about different things.
<persia> I completely agree you can't make a public bug private.
<micahg> persia: I'm saying that there's a workaround for your issue, but not for mine
<persia> I disagree that we can identify the set of folk who want to work on a bug unless we are them.
<persia> I also disagree that specific artifacts are inherently private, although I agree that some artifacts are more likely to contain private information than others.
<persia> What's the workaround for my issue?  I'd have to know in advance who would be able to look at the coredump.
<micahg> persia: right, so we would have the option to determine if an artifact isn't private and change the status of the bug/artifact
<persia> If I don't know, I can't expose it, even if I know it contains no private information.
<micahg> persia: no, YOU would be able to, but not a regular user
<micahg> I should add that to my bug
<persia> If we change Malone so that we can't make a bug public if it has certain classes of artifact, we can't do that.
<persia> That's my only argument against 505370.
<persia> If it can be made public, then I'm fine.
<micahg> persia: I wuold suggest the same type of ACL that the Report a bug feature has in UBuntu
<micahg> only -control can see/do it
<persia> That assumes that members of bug control know more about privacy.
<micahg> persia: that's one of the requirements for -control I thought...
<ddecator> knowing how to handle private bugs is
<persia> I argue that whether someone has done something to become a member of some group on launchpad is entirely unrelated to whether they understand if particular information is private.
<ddecator> knowing exactly how to determine if there is private info is not
<persia> Yes, it's a requirement for control that one knows, but there are folk who are not in control that also know.
<persia> And there are lots of *other* projects that use Malone that have nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<micahg> persia: true, but I'm suggesting this for Ubuntu only
<persia> (and may have completely different processes and procedures)
<persia> Malone doesn't work that way.
<micahg> persia: sure it does, we have special things in Ubuntu
<persia> Like what?
<micahg> the report a bug link is only hidden in UBuntu AFAIK
<persia> No, it can be hidden for any project, as determined by project bug contact (or maybe owner or drivers, I forget)
<wgrant> Uh, well, actually.
<wgrant> The thing that redirects to the wiki page is an Ubuntu-specific hack.
<micahg> I don't see a link like that anywhere
<wgrant> 'ubuntu' is hardcoded.
<wgrant> There are one or two other Ubuntu-specific hacks.
<persia> Surely those are bugs though, and we shouldn't be introducing more.
<wgrant> Precisely.
 * persia uses @ubuntu.com as default on LP (and it works).  That just happens to be very fragile, and doesn't currently work for new people setting @ubuntu.com as default.
<wgrant> The ubuntu.com hack isn't actually in LP.
<wgrant> It just uses the LP database.
<arand> Bug #300777 as a dupe of Bug #418135, correct? (Just wanted another pair of eyes since they're security bugs.)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 300777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cut and paste of link alters permissions of linked file. (dup-of: 418135)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300777
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 418135 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "Permissions of symlinked source file/folder set to 777 if symlink is copied via nautilus (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418135
<persia> nigelb: I guess, but see comment #7
<nigelb> persia: oh no
<persia> hrm?
<nigelb> the bug is somewhere deep in pymsn code
<persia> Ah.
<persia> So there is a bug there, but no patch yet.
<nigelb> or perhaps I should say deep in pymsn code too!
<persia> Well then.  That's a triaged bug, but doesn't have a patch yet.
<persia> So you get to choose: triage a new bug, hunt a new patch, or go play pymsn developer :)
 * nigelb chooses first option
<nigelb> or second
<persia> heh
<persia> I think most of us would :)
<nigelb> do you want me to followup that bug?
<persia> Immaterial to me.  I don't use the software :)
 * nigelb too
<nigelb> I dont use msn either
<persia> The bug appears to be triaged, and doesn't have a patch.
<persia> Needs someone to dig deep.
<nigelb> someone who knows this stuff
<persia> Indeed.  Some of us may fall into that category, but I'm not sure either you or I do.
<nigelb> I thought you did, but I certainly dont
<nigelb> did you get a copy of the mail I sent to brian?
<persia> I did.
<nigelb> can you poke him when you catch a hold of him so we can get things moving?
<nigelb> I see a lot of patches that could be rejected right away
<persia> Nah.  I know *lots* about shell and make, and I can usually fix a crash for any language (because 99% of the time it happens because the programmer didn't read the API docs carefully or the code is old), but when it comes to stuff like that, I'm lost.
<persia> nigelb: On which grounds?
<nigelb> oh, forget. silly me
<nigelb> its a debdiff, thats supposed to be marked as patches :)
<nigelb> we need a way to remove the ones that have already been fixed out of the way
<persia> Other than "Fix Released" ?
<persia> What's an example?
<nigelb> bug 437446
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 437446 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Need documentation on Grub2 (affects: 6) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437446
<nigelb> its a doc team bug
<stdouts> hi I've got some problems with opensource radeon drivers, Xorg hangs and I dont know where to find any logs
<persia> stdouts: Generally using `apport-bug xserver-xorg` will grab the right logs, etc.
<stdouts> I will try, but I have to manually reboot (with the power switch) after Xorg hangs
<persia> And X hangs whenever you boot?
<persia> Or does it stay up long enough to file a bug?
<stdouts> as soon as I run opengl apps
<persia> nigelb: That looks like the right status to me: rocket2dmn has set Fix Committed after committing to lucid.
<persia> nigelb: Just needs to be tracked so if/when an upload happens it gets closed.
<nigelb> yup, thats where I was getting
<nigelb> I removed Fix Commited bugs out of the way
<nigelb> no its down to 1990
<persia> Ah, in your advanced search :)
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> isn't that the right way to go about it?
<persia> What's that URL again?
 * persia feels like doing one
<stdouts> persia it mostly occurs if I run full screen opengl apps e.g. games/screen savers/s it usually crashes before I can get any feedback from console
<persia> Well, some people might set the wrong status, but that happens for all kinds of bugs.
<persia> stdouts: Then reboot and file a bug *before* you play a game.
<persia> If more details are required, the team that reviews those bugs will surely ask.
<stdouts> ok thanks
<nigelb> persia: http://bit.ly/aHAaBP
<nigelb> (its long to be pasted in one shot)
<persia> heh.
<nigelb> ah yes.  we also need a way to remove bugs that has fix ready
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=on is shorter, but does the same thing.
<nigelb> aha, how did you do that?
<persia> Took out all the &foo=& entries.  If they are going to be null anyway, no point including them in the URL.
<nigelb> custom edit, cheater ;)
<nigelb> take a look at bug 520685
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode") (affects: 3)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<persia> nigelb: that's in the sponsors queue, and looks like it just needs a sponsor.
 * persia is increasingly thinking we need to find a way to get sponsors queue stuff *out* of the bugtracker.
<nigelb> persia: oh, well, your cup of tea ;)
 * persia can't sponsor that.  Needs a desktop dev or core dev
<persia> (LP thinks I am, but I'm not really)
<nigelb> me too.  I have seen at least 4 bugs in sponsor queue or release queue
 * nigelb looks on tweaking that link even furhter
<persia> LP can't handle negative subscription searches, unfortunately.
<nigelb> oh no
<nigelb> so, we need to work with tags
<vish> persia: actually , someone added the sponsors for that.. isnt the new process to add the review team first?
<persia> vish: Why?  That's a candidate for sponsoring.
<nigelb> actually, review is already there
<persia> Doesn't need review.  Done by a developer, etc.
<persia> vish: As I understand it, it works like this:
<persia> If there is a patch or suggested solution, the review team reviews it, makes sure it's been reported to the right places, etc.  Basic triage stuff.
<persia> Once it's known good, someone on the review team uploads it.
<persia> Sometimes that person needs a sponsor, sometimes they don't.
<persia> But stuff in the sponsors queue is *already* reviewed and prepared for upload.  Nothing for us to care about.
<nigelb> vish: that doesn't need patch tag :)
<vish> ersia: righto , didnt know arand was a nautilus dev.. i just thought it was a proposed patch
<persia> (well, nothing for us, as triagers, to care about.  Some of us are also developers)
<nigelb> debdiff != patch
<nigelb> its already ready
<persia> Well, a debdiff *is* a patch, but a patch is not always a debidff.
<persia> Kinda like squares and rectangles.
<nigelb> well, you got what I meant
<vish> nigelb: heh ;p , i just followed what brian has been doing ;)  even a debdiff needs review
<nigelb> vish: nope
<nigelb> vish: debdiff is ready for upload
<persia> vish: debdiff doesn't usually need review from the reviewers team.  That's for the sponsors.
<persia> vish: I think you're getting confused between what bdmurray does personally, and what bdmurray's scripts do.
<vish> persia: ah maybe, gotcha
<nigelb> but that bug needs release team and an ffe though
<persia> Needs a bunch of stuff, but that's arand's tasks (although we can help if asked or if it ages).
<vish> nigelb: the extrapane bug needs FFE?
<nigelb> anything not uploaded yet needs ffe
<persia> vish: Sure.  It's a new feature, right?  An extra pane?
<persia> nigelb: That's not true.  Lots of stuff doesn't need FFe.  especially stuff like crash bugs.
<vish> persia: it is a bug in the extra pane , not adding new feature
<persia> Oh, then it doesn't need FFe.
<persia> Does it change the UI?
<persia> (for screenshots & stuff)
<nigelb> persia: oh yeah! sorry.  mistook UI freeze for the beta freeze
<vish> persia: nope.. it is a bug caused when the extra pane is visible , which is not the default
<nigelb> vish: lucid specific?
<vish> nigelb: yup
<persia> vish: defaults don't matter for freezes.
<vish> nah , i was mentioning how the bug happens
<nigelb> vish: aha, no wonder I couldn't reproduce it.  someone should mention it there
<persia> vish: If it changes the UI, it needs a UIFe.  If it doesn't, it doesn't.  Simple.
<nigelb> or I need to look for it ;)
<nigelb> persia: well, until thursday ;)
<vish> nigelb: its int he first comment ;)
<vish> the*
<nigelb> vish: like I said, I need to start reading ;)
<persia> nigelb: That would be a BFe.
<nigelb> persia: hm, a bug I fixed need an IFe
<persia> nigelb: What's that?
<nigelb> persia: the short name thing
<nigelb> I only noticed now that it changes UI and no one got it before then
<persia> Oh, UIFe.
<persia> Yeah, probably.
<vish> persia: yup , FF and UIF are clear , but i had one doubt , is the upstream string freeze the same as our FF
<persia> vish: I don't tend to track upstream schedules.  Our string freeze is 25th March this year.
<vish> ah k..
<persia> (which is why UI Freeze is so important: the docteam only has 3 weeks to complete all the docs)
<nigelb> thoughts on whether I should go for UIFe or leave as such to be fixed upstream?
<flyingstar16> stupid question: anybody knows if the membership to the bugsquad requires an approval time, after posting to the list (and being answered from - as I was - Marcos Vanetta?
<nigelb> flyingstar16: it needs as much time as an admin needs to see it
<vish> nigelb: why UIFe ? i still dont see the UI change there? [nautilus bug]
<nigelb> vish: not that, I was talking about a bug I fixed
<vish> nigelb: ah.. nvm me
<nigelb> vish: bug 529744
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 529744 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new user, "Shortname" should really be "Username" . (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529744
<vish> oh that one
<nigelb> flyingstar16: wait till tuesday, if no one replies, come in here and ask again :)
<nigelb> vish: thoughts?
 * persia has a feeling it used to be "username" and someone changed it at some point
<nigelb> persia: yup.
<vish> nigelb: probably needs a UIFe , there might be the need to update the documentation , probably you can ping seb128 to get that uploaded soonish
<nigelb> worth taking is the trouble is my question ;)
<flyingstar16> nigelb: thanks, I asked because I thought malev was an admin and forgot to approve :)
<persia> nigelb: In your dealing with patches thing, also consider those like bug #497149 where there's no patch for any of the current tasks.  We need to make those go away.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497149 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 15 other projects) "Packages using DKMS should make use of /usr/lib/dkms/common.postinst (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497149
<nigelb> persia: only tags can fix them.
<nigelb> persia: there is a patch and its already used.  so we need to remove all patch tags out of there
<persia> RIght, but that has to happen in a way that the script doesn't put them back.
<nigelb> the script might need to be killed at some point or deal with only new bugs
<persia> Maybe.  Check with bdmurray.
<persia> also needs a clear definition of "New" being recent, being status "New", etc.
<nigelb> persia: this is bound to be complex
<persia> yep :)
<nigelb> some time when brian gets the time, we need to have a chat with him (you need to be there too)
<flyingstar16> I cannot reach search.gmane.org (bug trail follow link - launchpad-gm-scripts). Is it a known problem?
<nigelb> seems to be down
<flyingstar16> nmapping rain.gmane.org with the -PN option shows a lot of open ports, while nmapping search.gmane.org (which is a CNAME for rain.gmane.org) says "all scanned ports closed or filtered. That's strange
<nigelb> suggestions on dealing with bug 346095
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 346095 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "notify-osd doesn't honor my preference (affects: 27) (dups: 5)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346095
<nigelb> close as Won't Fix?
<nigelb> it went onto a philosophic discussion about Ubuntu
<vish> nigelb: we can leave the wont fixes to the devs
<vish> nigelb: or to the adopters ;p
<persia> Why?
<vish> persia: for that notify-osd bug especially
<persia> vish: But why generally?
<persia> vish: More specifically, on what basis do you think we ought not treat a bug?
<vish> persia: isnt a "wont fix" supposed to be decided by the actual dev who is gonna say , "no"
<persia> It already got made "Invalid" in comment #3
 * persia is still reading
<vish> hehe , i'm in there too..
<vish> macslow has set it to confirmed and dbarth the status to wishlist..
<nigelb> vish: feels notalgic doesn't it ;)
<vish> ;)
<persia> nigelb: I think that the patch in comment #80 got lost in the noise.
<nigelb> persia: its turned philisophical at some point
<persia> Indeed, but none of that matters, really.
<nigelb> so, its a patch for 9.04
<persia> nigelb: so in comment #90 mpt listed a wiki page talking about how the patch in comment #80 should work.
<vish> persia: there is an option for gravity , it needs to be set.
<persia> I'd call that needswork (also because the patch is outdated).
<persia> vish: The GRAVITY patch was applied upstream, and is available in lucid?
<vish> it has been available since karmic.. the notification can be set to top right or middle
<vish> not sure ,if that was the patch used though
<persia> vish: Ah, that's different than the extended gravity support in the patch in comment 80.
<persia> That patch gives *lots* more options for gravity.
<persia> (no UI, just gconf keys for those that want it)
<vish> oh , but[i think] it would give problems with the append option in notify-osd..
<vish> persia: eitherway , the lower position was supposed to be done for lucid , and no one seems to have fixed
 * nigelb is going to add tag patch-needswork
<vish> there was a huge discussion regarding this on ayatana :s
<vish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Work%20for%20Lucid
<persia> vish: The patch seems to be available.
<persia> vish: Just needs someone to test the patch, and get it applied.
<vish> persia: yup it needs work, iirc the patch was supposed to place it in the lower corner, which would cause problems when text gets appended.. that was why the position of a little higher in the lower right was considered
<persia> Ah.  Needs delicate work :)
<vish> supposed to allow user to*
<persia> vish: So you think patch-submitted-upstream + patch-rejected-upstream are better tags?
<persia> vish: Or just patch-submitted-upstream + patch-needswork ?
<nigelb> I remember bug 533369 from -motu
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 533369 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "Fails to debootstrap squeeze chroot due to missing apt-get (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533369
<vish> patch-needswork is probably closer..  but the problem is more there than the patch , it would allow setting it but the background work in notify-osd isnt done yet :(
<nigelb> shall I propose an SRU for this ?
<persia> nigelb: That's a question better asked in -motu, but I'd think so.
<nigelb> its submitted for patch review :)
<persia> Well, review the patch then.  But if you're processing as SRU, you're probably acting as a developer.
<persia> Although there are certainly some cases where triagers propose SRUs
<persia> (patch review is a messy area, somewhere between the two groups)
<nigelb> yeah, its a mix of -motu, -devel, and -bugs ! ugh!
<persia> That might be how it fell through the cracks :)
<nigelb> after being a tool which all devs have handy
<nigelb> later folks.  off
<BUGabundo> boas
<mtx_init> is there a good rss feed or something to keep track of major bugs in Foss in general?
<mrand> mtx_init: Would that be major bugs reported, or confirmed?  Would it include bugs in unreleased code, or only released stuff?  I don't know how you'd possibly keep up with such a thing.  There are simply too many projects.
<mtx_init> mrand: Like the recent sudo bug with sudoedit, as a unix admin that would help me,  But I just dont have the time in the day to read tons of mailing lists,
<mtx_init> maybe just really critical ones.
<vish> bdmurray: not that is matters anymore, found a trasnlations channel >  #ubuntu-translators  ;)
<vish> it*
<mrand> mtx_init: Ok, so only criticial bugs in released/deployed versions.  Interesting idea.  The hard part would be figuring out how to gather the info.  I suppose it could rely on submissions to a moderated email list (for archive purposes), which echoed to rss and all the social networks.  It would need to be moderated to keep the signal to noise ratio high, for the exact reason you describe.
<mtx_init> mrand: software could be writer to watch mailing lists, presenting items most popular.
<mrand> mtx_init: sounds complicated.   How does it filter out important stuff, which may actually only have a single notification/message, while ignoring flame war topics? each -announce type mailing lists are low volume enough, but they also typically contain new version notifications.  If you aggregate those together, I think the volume might still be much higher than what you are looking for.
<mtx_init> yeah
<mrand> mtx_init: ubuntu-security-announce mailing list might be the closest to what you're looking for.
<crimsun> ok, triaged all 540 pulse bugs over the past couple days. 0 new bugs.
<mrand> crimsun: WOW.  outstanding!
<crimsun> this is hardly the first time I've done it
<mrand> Doesn't make it less impressive ;-)
<mtx_init> mrand: thank you
<mtx_init> il take a look
<bcurtiswx_> crimsun: show off
<crimsun> bcurtiswx_: eah, cos I *love* bugs.
 * micahg needs to find time to do that for firefox :)
<bcurtiswx_> crimsun: you're such a bug hugger!
<crimsun> it's much easier when I have coffee, noise cancelling headphones, and metal \m/
<BUGabundo> \o/
<BUGabundo> micahg: ahah
<bcurtiswx_> don't like coffee, love no noise, and can't stand metal \m/.. i find classical to be more focus assisting
<crimsun> takes all sorts
<BUGabundo> oh I think FF has more then 500 bugs :D
<micahg> BUGabundo: approx 1500 NEW bugs :)
<crimsun> I haven't even started linux and alsa-driver :-)
<bcurtiswx_> yeah crimsun: why isn't PA perfect yet.. huh huh huhhhh??
<micahg> BUGabundo: after Lucid release I think I'll go on a bug spree :)
<crimsun> bcurtiswx_: no one got me a pony, duh
<bcurtiswx_> crimsun: i blame Ted
<BUGabundo> micahg: the longer you wait, the bigger it gets
<micahg> BUGabundo: my goal is to get good software in Lucid archive first :)
<micahg> then make it better
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: skip FFX, make a better flash player :P
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: can you get me the source :P
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: i meant start from scratch... O:-)
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: after Lucid I might try to hack JIRA as a bug tracker for LP which will allow us to link to upstream flash bugs
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: awesome, gl with that
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx +1
<bcurtiswx_> #532799 what do I say. I just don't think thats worth of a bug and/or wishlist
<bcurtiswx_> bug #532799
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532799 in empathy (Ubuntu) "the first chan window takes 5 seconds to appear (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532799
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-28
<mrluksom> Hi, is it possible to run a Valgrind on a daemon process?
<Fvic> hi,plz tell me where to find new bugs.i wish to start bug triaging but everytime i get to triaged bugs..
<vish> Fvic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.component%3Alist=1&field.component%3Alist=2&field.has_no_package=
<vish> Fvic: also, http://tiny.cc/s36xt … and happy triaging ! ;)
<vish> Fvic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase is a useful link..
<Fvic> can anyone plz help me triaging a bug so i can do rest myself.i am new to tyhis domain
<vish> Fvic: if you have some doubts you can just ask here.. folks who are around will read and reply :)
<Fvic> i   was trying to start bug triaging but do not know how to respond to the bug.at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/726540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726540 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Nothing happens when clicking the tomboy icon in unity dock (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Fvic> plz someone help in my first bug triaging so i can do rest
<Fvic> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/726540   i wanted to do this bug as a beginning but do not know where to start.sir if you can help
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726540 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Nothing happens when clicking the tomboy icon in unity dock (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> Fvic: have a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses , while i check out the bug.. :)
<Fvic> vish, thanks
<vish> Fvic: for confirming that bug, you'd have to be running Ubuntu 11.04 (natty) to check if it is a problem
 * vish on maverick now
<Fvic> vish, sir,everytime changing ubuntu distro is difficult.is their a way to get all new bug of lucid 10.04???
<vish> Fvic: in those initial links i gave above, check bugs tagged "lucid"
<vish> Fvic: btw, no need to keep saying "sir" .. its all casual here ;)
<Fvic> vish, i tried that by checking bugs tagged "lucid",but then again alist of triaged bugs came.it means no bug left to triage or i am wrong somewhere??
<vish> Fvic: try this http://goo.gl/fI8mG
<vish> Fvic: this is a simple bug you can close ;)  » Bug #700771
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700771 in ubuntu "Num Lock setting lost at boot (affects: 1) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700771
<vish> Fvic: modify this response appropriately » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change and you can close the bug
<vish> Fvic: for a larger list of lucid bugs » http://goo.gl/PgwEI ;)
<vish> i just modified the url to search for bugs tagged "lucid"
<jibel> bug 722198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722198 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "installation hangs on 15reuse w/ blank disk (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722198
<Fvic> vish, thanks.i am now going to try bug u mentioned 700771
<Fvic> vish, done.thanks.:)
<vish> yw..
<Fvic> can we use apport command to find information of any package??is it especially for bugs?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 20 minutes!
<bencahill> hey guys, can I file a bug report without the stupid apport/ubuntu-bug application (i.e. manually)?
<kklimonda> bencahill: yes, it's mentioned on the ReportingBugs page.
<yofel> bencahill: btw, what issues do you have with apport?
<psusi> bug #724082 has two possible fixes.  Natty has kernel support now so it is fixed there, but in Maverick and Lucid, support could be enabled by using the right configure switch to enable the plugin when building sensors-applet.  Should it be closed as fixed in the kernel, or tracked in lucid/maverick to rebuild sensors-applet?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724082 in linux (Ubuntu) "doesn't support ATI GPU temperature sensors (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724082
<bencahill> kklimonda: ok, I'll check it out, thx
<bencahill> yofel: well, when an app that has a very simple purpose (bug reporting, not rocket science) and relies on a cumbersome GUI (must pick options that are most likely unrelated to the problem) and is slow as hell (waited about 45 seconds watching it's little "Gathering Information" progress bar scroll again and again, then remained frozen for five minutes until I killed it), it puts me off :)
<bencahill> s/and relies/relies
<kklimonda> there is a cli version
<yofel> use apport-cli instead of ubuntu-bug, that kills the GUI part, the questions are defined by the package maintainers
<yofel> it shouldn't freeze though
<bencahill> kklimonda, yofel: ok, thanks
<kklimonda> bencahill: it's not always possible to use apport but it's not a good idea to not use it at all - it often saves at least one round trip between reporter and bug triager.
<bencahill> yofel: well, it did for me...I suppose my computer (sempron 1.8, 1GB ddr) isn't fast enough :(
<bencahill> kklimonda: ok, I'll try out apport-cli, got to go do some other things now though, thanks :)
<yofel> bencahill: I had freezes too, so I understand you (unrelated to system power). apport-cli never froze so far for me
<bencahill> yofel: ...and by freeze, I mean the window stopped responding and greyed out (metacity or gnome, not sure which)
<yofel> yep, exactly that (with apport-kde though)
<bencahill> yofel: yeah, I know (unrelated to system power), I just get frustrated sometimes :)
<bencahill> yofel: an arch user also now (and kmandla reader), and thus much of my aversion to GUI applications :)
<bencahill> yofel: you running gnome?
<yofel> no, kde
<bencahill> yofel: ah, well you might know which this is related to–gnome or metacity–anyway...
<bencahill> yofel: basically, if not all open windows are maximized (i.e. if some are minimized), and if the last use of the SDF (show desktop function [my version/colloquialism], whether initiated through/by the panel button or Mod4/Super/Win + d) was to minimize windows, the aforementioned minimized windows will be maximized, and the desktop will not be shown. I am almost certain this is not intended behavior
<bencahill> yofel: ...but would that be metacity or gnome? I know that compiz (standalone, running on my arch laptop) also has the exact same issue with it's "Show Desktop" functionality...
<yofel> I fear I'm clueless there
<bencahill> yofel: lol :)
<bencahill> does anyone else know what that ^^ would be associated with?
<bencahill> I must ask, what is apport/apport-cli gathering information about?
 * bencahill kills apport-cli
<charlie-tca> I would take a guess at metacity, but it is only a guess
<yofel> bencahill: depends what the package hook for that package tells it to gather
<yofel> bencahill: you can find them in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ - they're written in python
<bencahill> kklimonda: why does it often save a round trip... ?
<bencahill> yofel: well, I know this problem is not specific to me or my installation/configuration/version, so I don't really see why it would matter...lemme look at that ReportingBugs page now...
<kklimonda> bencahill: apport provides some basic info about your system - related packages' versions etc.
<bencahill> kklimonda: ok, but that doesn't matter, since I
<bencahill> woops
<yofel> then you can probably just file it directly on LP yeah - but at *least* tell use the package version and ubuntu release you're using
<bencahill> kklimonda: 've had two in #u test and confirm it...
<bencahill> yofel: of course :)
<bencahill> ok, thanks...
<yofel> bencahill: then it would be helpful if they could confirm the bug too then
<yofel> the filed bug I mean
<bencahill> yofel: ah, I will see if I can do that
<bencahill> yofel: right
<yofel> " of course :)" - if that were so for everyone the report bug button on launchpad wouldn't redirect you to a wiki page...
<yofel> that's mainly why we force apport - the wiki has a link how to file a bug without it
<bencahill> yofel: yeah, I understand, it just bugs me :D (pun intended ;P )
<yofel> :)
<simar> ubottu grub
<bencahill> yofel: okay, got a bug report and a confirmation :) thanks for your help with the matter.
<yofel> np
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-01
<Delemas> I submitted a bugfix package in a PPA as a fix for a bug 594827. How does it end up in Universe? Should I change status to Fix Committed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594827 in freeipmi (Debian) (and 1 other project) "broken bmc-watchdog init script/logrotate config (affects: 2) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594827
 * Delemas finds the HowToFix wiki entry and gives it a whirl...
<yofel> Delemas: does this still happen with 0.7.17~beta2-1 in maverick and natty? if not the bug should be fix released - and your bugfix only applied to lucid as an SRU
<Delemas> Yes the bugs still happen in all the recent builds right up and including 0.8.12 which is the latest Debian devel (or whatever it is called...)
<yofel> then you should include a debdiff against the natty package, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors so it gets uploaded - once it's fixed you can prepare SRUs for maverick and lucid. Best ask for help in #ubuntu-motu
<Delemas> The patches are quilted so they could be applied to 0.7.17~beta2-1 and it could use a similar upstart script...
<RedSingularity> micahg: confirmed a bug in thunderbird.  If you could take a look that would be great!  I did search for dupes but you always seem to find the ones I miss. :)
<RedSingularity> bug 699922
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 699922 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird displays notification on wrong monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699922
<micahg> RedSingularity: sounds like a dupe
<RedSingularity> micahg: lol see what i mean?  Have any idea of what bug?
<micahg> RedSingularity: nope, taking a look, I just know it's an old issue
<RedSingularity> micahg: i did see one about windows...it is a few years old though
<ddecator> over 6 years old
<micahg> RedSingularity: sorry, I don't have time to dig further, but the issue sounds familiar, feel free to upstream
<RedSingularity> micahg: Alright.  Thanks much for looking buddy :)
<RedSingularity> jibel_: Why does the update-manager bring up the gnome-power-manager?
<om26er> vish, are bugs in classic desktop session considered papercuts?
<om26er> bug 506404
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506404 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "System menu in top panel also shows logout/shutdown when using indicator-applet-complete (affects: 10) (dups: 5) (heat: 66)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506404
<seb128> om26er, hi
<seb128> om26er, that one will be fixed before release, no need to papercut it
<om26er> seb128, totally awesome, have been waiting for this for a while ;)
 * om26er just realized 60% of the comments are his own :p
<seb128> om26er, btw do you triage telepathy-logger sometimes? there are 2 recent crashers that needs to be forwarded to the upstream tracker
<om26er> seb128, have not seen them in email might be private? checking and will send upstream
<seb128> om26er, you are not suscribed to this source it seems
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/+bug/725015
<ubot4> seb128: Error: Bug #725015 is private.
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-logger/+bug/725512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725512 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "telepathy-logger crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (affects: 16) (dups: 11) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> telepathy team is not subscribed?
<seb128> seems now
<seb128> not
<seb128> oh it is, sorry
<seb128> well the second one is public and got duplicates
<om26er> the latest version is 0.2.3 we have 0.2.1 btw
<seb128> om26er, weird
<seb128> om26er, http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=telepathy-logger.git;a=summary has 0.2.1
<om26er> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-logger/
<seb128> do you know where they worked on 0.2.3?
<om26er> they moved to freedesktop remember
<seb128> if I want to see the commits it that version?
<om26er> oops
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> it's written at the top of the page
<vish> om26er: hey..
<vish> om26er: which bug?
<seb128> om26er, ok, we should perhaps update, not sure if it's still worth upstreaming those 2 bugs
<om26er> vish,  Hi! bug 506404 which seb just said would be fixed before release
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506404 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "System menu in top panel also shows logout/shutdown when using indicator-applet-complete (affects: 10) (dups: 5) (heat: 66)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506404
<vish> om26er: oh! cool :)
<om26er> seb128, the first is upstreamed already, sending the second lets see what they say on this
<seb128> om26er, thanks
<om26er_> seb128, upstream says updating  to tp-logger 0.2.3  should fix the issues
<seb128> om26er_, ok great, I uploaded that earlier
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Jthorn> having a problem reinstalling from a live cd after formatting hard drive...the installation and demo won't load up just keep getting a failed: getpwuid(0
<Jthorn> user id not found
<penalvch> Please mark Medium Importance for LibreOffice bug 626755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626755
<kamusin> penalvch, ;)
<penalvch> kamusin: Thank you.
<acarpine> I think the importance field of the bug 362875 should be set to Medium (the wireless card doesn't work)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362875 in linux (Ubuntu) "rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x308c with error -71. (affects: 16) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362875
<acarpine> tks
<psusi> bug #161126 appears to have been rejected by Debian.  Shouldn't the status in Ubuntu also then be set to WontFix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 161126 in ddrescue (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Package name misleading (affects: 5) (heat: 5)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161126
<micahg> psusi: yes, especially with the restructuring of those packages happening in Debian
<psusi> micahg: what restructuring?
<psusi> it looks to me like they just decided to keep both... one just got updated to a new upstream the other day in unstable
<micahg> psusi: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/02/msg00594.html
<psusi> pfft... why the heck did he close the bug report requesting that then?
<psusi> seems like he rejected the suggestion to do that there, and now on the ml is saying he is going to do it
<ddecator> micahg: do you still prefer to add lp bugs to bugzilla yourself, or do you prefer we use lp to link them?
<micahg> ddecator: using LP is fine
<ddecator> micahg: alright, just wanted to check. i'm helping RedSingularity file that thunderbird bug upstream
<micahg> ddecator: you should be able to link when filing as well (See Also link)
<ddecator> micahg: oh, didn't know that, thanks for pointing it out. RedSingularity ^
<RedSingularity> micahg: in the "URL" box when filing?
<RedSingularity> micahg: "URL that demonstrates the problem you are seeing (optional)."
<ddecator> i think that's for a website that causes the issue in question
<RedSingularity> ah
<RedSingularity> still looking....
<RedSingularity> ddecator: well it says under that "IMPORTANT: if the problem is with a broken web page, you need to report it a different way. "
<ddecator> right, if the website is broken. the URL is for a website that should work but doesn't because of a bug in firefox
<ddecator> micahg: is the link added after the report is filed? i know there is the "See Also" part on the completed report
<micahg> ddecator: it should be on the advanced details for filing
<ddecator> micahg: i don't see it anywhere on the page for filing a new bug
<RedSingularity> ddecator: me neither...Additional info maybe??
<ddecator> RedSingularity: there is a separate field for "See Also" where the lp link should be on the completed report
<RedSingularity> ddecator: just did a text string search for "see also" with no results.  Does it come up after hitting "submit bug" at the bottom?
<ddecator> RedSingularity: i'm not sure, that's why i asked micah. i know the field is on the completed report, but i thought you needed special privelages in order to add the link there, at least after the bug has been filed
<RedSingularity> ah
<micahg> ddecator: could need special privs, idk
<ddecator> micahg: i think it is :)
<RedSingularity> ddecator: just submit then?
<ddecator> micahg: do you want to add it for us or should RedSingularity just put a link in the description?
<RedSingularity> ddecator: i "could" put it in the additional information area as well
<ddecator> RedSingularity: i'm just not sure if the mozilla devs have some sort of preference
<RedSingularity> true
<micahg> RedSingularity: it'll be added to see also when you link on LP
<ddecator> ah, i didn't know linking it would add it automatically
<RedSingularity> micahg: bug 699922 is ready for the stamp.  I think "low" would be more than appropriate :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 699922 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Thunderbird displays notification on wrong monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699922
<hjd> Is it ok to add links to CVE reports on CVE-bugs where it's not present yet (like bug 714846), or are there certain requirements before it should be added? I've tried checking how to triage security bugs on the wiki, but I was unable to find anything.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714846 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "CVE-2010-4242 (affects: 1) (heat: 396)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714846
<micahg> hjd: if it's appropriate, it should be fine
<micahg> hjd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BugTriage
<hjd> micahg: ok. I read that page already, and the only thing I found was that confirmed bugs should usually be linked to a CVE-report.
<micahg> hjd: so, to answer your question, you can add them if they actually apply to the bug reporrt
<hjd> ok
<psusi> bug #118467 has been  marked as incomplete for nearly two years, but not expired due to it being filed upstream.  comments in lp, and upstream, and redhat's bug tracker on the issue ( which has been closed ) indicate inability to reproduce, and the bug was originally reported in a release that has reached eol.  Is there a way to manually change the status to expired?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 118467 in gnome-applets (Fedora) (and 3 other projects) "Feisty Gnome Umount Utility displays empty Info Boxes on Failure (dups: 1) (heat: 5)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118467
<yofel> psusi: by email interface and launchpad API - I have a script if you want it
<yofel> psusi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts/view/head:/lp-set-expired.py
<charlie-tca> why not set it invalid, if it can be reproduced in two years?
<charlie-tca> Or since it is valid upstream, confirm it based on that
<psusi> charlie-tca: because it has been set to expired, and so the next state is supposed to be expired?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> by that reasoning, almost every bug marked incomplete should then expire next,
<psusi> yes, that is the rule
<charlie-tca> Instead, they could be marked "confirmed", "triaged", "expired", or even back to "new"
<psusi> well yea, but barring any other action, it goes to expired after a while
<charlie-tca> They do not have to expire. It depends on the actual responses and further action taken
<charlie-tca> If you expire every incomplete bug, why bother asking for anything else, just expire them instead
<psusi> because you ask for something, AND mark it as incomplete, then give time to get a response and complete it
<charlie-tca> There really is not a rule that says a bug went incomplete, it must then expire
<psusi> normally lp automatically transitions it to expired after a while, but in this case, that was blocked by the upstream link
<charlie-tca> and what happened upstream? is it dead?
<charlie-tca> Did upstream declare the bug invalid?
<psusi> no, it's just sat there for 2 years after someone said they could not reproduce it
<charlie-tca> Um, please do not expire any bugs I triage.
<psusi> if it's triaged, then it isn't incomplete
<charlie-tca> If I worked the bugs, leave them alone. They are mine to triage properly
<hggdh> psusi: no, there is no way to set a status of expired. The most you can do is set it as invalid (and add a blurb explaining why)
<em> do any of you know why ubuntu would put untrusted packages in the Repo?
<paultag> em: they won't -- which package is untrusted?
<paultag> I'll be happy to check it out
 * paultag pokes em 
<micahg> I got that warning a couple days ago
<ddecator> warning?
<micahg> about untrusted packages
<udienz> micahg, about gkamus, rpath has been fixed and re-uploaded again in revu
<udienz> arrhh.. wrong place
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-02
<psusi> so the usplash package has 239 open bugs.  It can no longer even be installed in Ubuntu because plymouth conflicts with it, and is required.  Shouldn't usplash then be dropped, and all bugs invalidated?
<micahg> psusi: that's a devel decision, not a bugsquad decision
<espen77> how do i make a patch for a source package?
<psusi> which part is?  dropping it, or invalidating the bugs of a dropped package?
<micahg> psusi: dropping it
<psusi> ok.. so I should file a bug requesting that it be dropped, and if/when it is, then invalidate the bugs?
<espen77> i already aptget source and fixed code
<micahg> espen77: here's the process for getting a patch in Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<espen77> micahg: thanx
<micahg> espen77: thank you for your pending contribution :)
<micahg> psusi: yes, you can file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to it
<psusi> micahg, since it's a drop request, shouldn't it be ubuntu-archive instead?  or it needs sponsored first, then to archive?
<micahg> psusi: a MOTU needs to ACK it
<psusi> micahg, roger
<espen77> isnt there a command to make a diff between .orig.tar.gz and unpacked directory?
<micahg> espen77: care to hop in #ubuntu-motu to continue this?
<espen77> oki, ty
<psusi> when using the email interface to lp to change status or assignee, how do you specify which target you are talking about?
<kklimonda> it may not be possible to do that, but ask on #launchpad :)
<kklimonda> (the email interface could use some love)
<micahg> psusi: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<psusi> micahg, that's what I've been reading
<micahg> psusi: you shouldn't just close all bugs against a package, they have to be evaluated if any qualify for an SRU
<psusi> micahg, the package is dead.
<micahg> psusi: that's irrelevant, we still have it in supported versions of Ubuntu
<psusi> micahg, none of them will be fixed... the functionality the package provided was moved into the kernel years ago
<psusi> the bugs were a mix of filed against wrong package, and should have been expired
<psusi> mostly the latter
<micahg> psusi: unless you've read all the bugs, you cannot know that, it's a community supported package in karmic on and in hardy it's in main which means it's canonical supported for another 2 months
<micahg> psusi: filed against the wrong package means it needs to be triaged, not closed
<psusi> I tried closing them out with a nice message explaining that and asking if any issues still persist, a new bug should be filed against linux instead, but slangasek said I should at least get the package removed from the archive first and reopened them.  I've since gotten it dropped from the archive and asked him if it was ok to close all the bugs now and he said yes
<micahg> psusi: well, that's generally not how most bugs are handled, generally the only teams that do mass bug closure are the X and kernel teams
<micahg> and even then, they'll just expire the bugs
<psusi> micahg, my understanding is that a bug that does not apply to the current release should be closed, unless an SRU is warranted, in which case, a task against the old release should be opened... in this case, such tasks had not been opened, so no SRU was going to be done, so I closed out the tasks against the development release, since they do not apply since the package does not exist there
<micahg> psusi: in this case, my guess is most of them weren't triaged, hence an SRU task couldn't be opened since no one new about it
<micahg> *knew
<psusi> probably because most of the bugs were unusable/junk ;)
<micahg> Closing the task in the development release is fine if it's been triaged to the point where it's not an SRUable bug
<micahg> most likely because most packages in universe don't have people watching after them
<psusi> also if it hasn't managed to get triaged to the point where that can be determined within the 3 years since it was filed, I think
<micahg> psusi: we don't close bugs because they're old, we can't fault the reporters for our lack of resources
<psusi> a bug report that was filed long ago, and has never been duplicated/confirmed, and whose original reporter has wondered off and no longer applies to current releases does no good to keep open.. we don't fault reporters for lack of resources, but we don't need to keep open bugs that will never be fixed either
<micahg> psusi: well, that's the question, is it SRUable or not, that's the only question to ask when reviewing those bugs, if not, close, if yes, triage fully
<psusi> indeed... I tried to make such determinations last time I reviewed the bugs for that package a few months back... and tried to encorage the reporters to provdide more info to help finish triaging if possible... since that never panned out with any of them, it seems that now the correct thing to do is close them
<psusi> if someone ever speaks up saying it is still an issue on an old but supported release, I can then figure out of it warrants an SRU or not
<psusi> and if it does, open a task in that release
<micahg> psusi: if you evaluated them before, that's fine
<psusi> micahg, yea, I supose if I hand't evaluated them indivually before, then I would have set them to incomplete instead of invalid, adn let them either expire on their own, or evalute the responses
<micahg> psusi: well, if you hadn't evaluated, mass incomplete is generally frowned upon as well except for the X and kernel teams
<psusi> micahg, well, what else do you do with bugs against packages that don't exist any longer?  they certainly shouldn't remain valid against the development release
<micahg> psusi: triage :)
<psusi> micahg, nothing to triage against when the package no longer exists
<lifeless> micahg: a bug on a gone package is invalid :)
<micahg> lifeless: not if it's SRUable which what I was saying before
<ScottK> lifeless: If it's in a supported release still I'd suggest wontfix.
<lifeless> ScottK: fair point
<micahg> psusi: in most of these cases, there aren't many bugs
<psusi> lifeless, against the development release... it could still be valid against an older release, bug needs a task for that
<psusi> and yes, likely would get set to wontfix in old release if removed from development
<micahg> ScottK: weren't you the one who warned me against using won't fix unless I was sure?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<psusi> the usplash package has 240 bugs in lp atm... going to get that purged next ;)
<micahg> psusi: that's a different beast
<psusi> micahg, how so?
<lifeless> psusi: I think ScottK's point was wontfix in trunk
<lifeless> psusi: and a task against older release could be $whatever-is-appropriate
<micahg> psusi: it was a core part of Ubuntu, also is it just in natty it can't be used?
<ScottK> Yes.  wontfix in trunk and just open a task against a release if you intend to SRU there.
<psusi> ScottK, if trunk no longer exists?
<ScottK> psusi: In that case trunk is a shorthand for "all supported releases".
<psusi> micahg, package has been obsolete for years, has been dropped from the archive in natty
<psusi> ScottK, I thought trunk always meant development release, and if it was different for previous supported releases, you opened a separate task to track there?
<ScottK> psusi: Ubuntu bugs don't say they are against trunk, just that they are against "ubuntu"
<ScottK> In theory, perhaps, but if the status is the same for all releases (not going to fix anything) it's a waste of effort and bombarding people's inboxes to try and do per release tasts.
<psusi> ScottK, it can just say ubuntu, or it can say ubuntu(release)... my understanding is that just ubuntu meant development
<ScottK> tasts/tasks
<ScottK> psusi: It does, but how important is it really in a case where no SRU is intended?
<psusi> ScottK, right... which is why you don't bother opening a task against the previous release and just set the trunk to invalid
<ScottK> I think it's more important to work on fixing stuff than getting the state of the bug database exactly right.
<ScottK> I've got better things to invest my time in than the merits of invalid/wontfix.
<psusi> in other words, it is no longer valid in the trunk because the package has been removed, so that status becomes invalid.  If it is valid in a stable release, then a task should be opened for that and it should be fixed, or set to wontfix ( though if yuo know that, why bother opening the task )
<micahg> psusi: yep, that sounds good
<psusi> so I guess next time, I should batch invalidate only New bugs, and any that are confirmed/triaged, should take a look at and get a task opened in the supported release, even if it is set to wontfix
<psusi> or better yet, incomplete rather than invalid
<micahg> psusi: no, it's not worth going to incomplete, unless you think it's SRUable, and New bugs might have all the information necessary, the bugs should just be gone through to see if they meet the SRU criteria or not, the devel task should be invalid if the package is not in the archive, if you think it's SRUable, you can ask for a task to be opened and set that to incomplete if there's not enough info
<penalvch> Please mark Medium Importance for libreoffice bug 505188
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505188 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Impress mis-rotates text saving to .pptx (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505188
<game2> bug 662605 seems to have had a relapse, can someone here reset the status?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 662605 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "dash - wrong count of remaining items to see (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662605
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<bdmurray> patrickmw: do you still have bug 727410 set up?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727410 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "desktop UI does not load after logging as a fuse user via ltsp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727410
<patrickmw> bdmurray: yes I do
<bdmurray> patrickmw: maybe look at ~/.xsesssion-errors ?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: also do you have a chance to choose your desktop environment? classic coke or new coke?
<patrickmw> bdmurray: yes, let me try
<bcurtiswx> classic or new coke... nice
<patrickmw> bdmurray: hey hey, classic FTW
<bdmurray> patrickmw: so note that and add the output of '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p'
<patrickmw> bdmurray, will do, thanks!
<bdmurray> patrickmw: actually it might just be a unity not start bug and unrelated to ltsp
<CarlFK> I am trying to track down a bug report from over a year ago. bug is: "firewire express card not recognized when plugged in" (same for esata ec too)
<CarlFK> I think it got fixed in jaunty, it is broken in maverick and natty
<CarlFK> anyone know what package? would have been bugged?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: have you used this test case before?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: probably linux (the kernel)
<CarlFK> bdmurray: I thought there was an "hp" (for hot plug) in the name
<bdmurray> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS330&q=site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+ubuntu+firewire+express+card+not+recognized&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<CarlFK>  "pciehp.pciehp_force=1"  yay!
<CarlFK> bdmurray: thanks heaps
<nigelb> bdmurray: hey, we have a session the day after tomorrow :)
<CarlFK> pciehp is what I was trying to remember
<nigelb> bdmurray: I'll probably prepare it some time tomorrow.  If you could take a look and help me with questions on friday, that'd be great :)
<bdmurray> CarlFK: I don't see that in linux-source-2.6.38/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt fwiw
<CarlFK> bdmurray: grumble.
<bdmurray> nigelb: of course also if you want me to review what you have I'm happy to do that
<nigelb> bdmurray: I don't have anything yet.  Will write tomorrow daytime :)
<nigelb> I'll probably just look at your old sessions which I used as starting points when I was writing a session
<nigelb> s/session/hook
<bdmurray> nigelb: another new launchpad feature worth mentioning would be the package bug reporting guidelines
<nigelb> bdmurray: okay
<bdmurray> nigelb: if you goto staging.bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+filebug and file a bug you'd see a good example
 * nigelb does that
<nigelb> bdmurray: is staging down?
<bdmurray> nigelb: that works https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug
<bdmurray> you don't actually need to file it to see them
<nigelb> oh, wow
<nigelb> Neat feature
<bdmurray> actually ubiquity is a better example
<bdmurray> there is also a bug reported acknowledgement which appears after the bug report is filed
<bdmurray> which is another way to convey information
<nigelb> hrm :)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: which test case?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: ltsp and logging into a unity session
<patrickmw> bdmurray: by used do you mean "successfully logged in"?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: yes, have you ever logged in before and had unity running as an ltsp client?
<patrickmw> bdmurray: not with unity
<bdmurray> patrickmw: but unity runs in virtualbox fine?
<patrickmw> yes
<bdmurray> okay
<patrickmw> bdmurray: you gave me an idea for something to try
<patrickmw> bdmurray: standby :)
<patrickmw> bdmurray: I installed the vbox guest additions to see if that would change anything.  It did not.
<bdmurray> stgraber: do you think unity should work on an ltsp client?
<charlie-tca> Reminder: QA meeting at 18:00 UTC in #ubuntu-quality
<njin> Hello, can someone set bug 726008 to medium for me, thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726008 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: enable_distro_comp() got multiple values for keyword argument 'component' (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 1766)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726008
<stgraber> bdmurray: nope, ltsp should use a classic gnome desktop, I thought didrocks fixed that
<stgraber> bdmurray: with some specific hardware it "should" work (like full-intel hardware)
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, thanks for the help!
<camelinahat> I'm a little confused.. I'm new to BugSquad and looking at the mentorship program. I can't see to figure out how to edit my Ubuntu-WikiPage (Or what should be on it once I have)
<camelinahat> Is there anyone about who is comfortable with the ubuntu wiki able to assist me? I'm also getting weird errors when trying to update UserPreferences (e-mail is already in use)
<yofel> camelinahat: for the wiki just go to the page that you want to be your new wiki page and click on the link to create it
<camelinahat> yofel: I notice when I login it uses my launchpad.net userID should I use that as my wiki page or a more accurate WikiName?
<yofel> I used my real name, but there's no rule on that, some people used their ID too
<camelinahat> Any thoughts on why when I update my UserPreferences I'm getting an error that my e-mail address is already in use? (At no point do I even see an option for e-mail address)
<yofel> what user preferences, the wiki ones?
<camelinahat> Yep.
<charlie-tca> since everything is tied to OpenID, it will use whatever email address you gave launchpad
<camelinahat> charlie-tca: But the Launchpad one has no problem with my e-mail (no warnings/alerts that it's duplicated/already in use) only on the Wiki
<charlie-tca> weird
<yofel> camelinahat: just where do you try to set that? I can't find it in my wiki preferences
<camelinahat> yofel: I added a Quick Link, (changed no other options), hit "save" and receive an alert near the top that says "This email already belongs to somebody else. Clear message"
<yofel> ah, I have no quick links set
<penalvch> Regarding bug 618024 the OP upgraded to Maverick OOo which fixed the problem, and it's fixed in LibreOffice PPA & Natty. This looks like Fixed Released w/ not SRU or Backportable response. What do you think?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 618024 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[(U)OOo 3.2.1 Generated PDF-Files cannot be printed with Adobe Reader (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618024
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/OeMm/  [ 2400.930093] Call Trace:[ 2400.930101]  [<ffffffff815befad>] schedule_timeout+0x26d/0x2e0
<CarlFK> im bugging it - anyone want me to do anything before i reboot?
<charlie-tca> right channel?
<charlie-tca> Is it a bug that is filed?
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: not yet... looking for the cli tool
<CarlFK> apport-cli
<CarlFK> "No pending crash reports."
<charlie-tca> there is always https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> file without apport
<AndrewGee> Hi. I believe bug 728051 should be changed to wishlist importance. I have forwarded the bug upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728051 in quodlibet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Relocate files according to metadata (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728051
<CarlFK> bug 728033 -
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728033 in linux (Ubuntu) "firewire - "blocked for more than 120 seconds" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728033
<CarlFK> whats the markup to make a ref to another bug?  #371434 didn't work.
<yofel> literally 'bug 371434'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371434 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI ExpressCard hotplug requires pciehp.pciehp_force=1 (affects: 16) (dups: 3) (heat: 101)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371434
<CarlFK> thanks
<yofel> # does nothing
<CarlFK> natty install, pretty sure this is under 24 hours old: Mar  2 16:12:29 dhcp45 gnome-session[1543]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'libcanberra-login-sound.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play" (No such file or directory)
<CarlFK> what package should I bug?
<micahg> CarlFK: dpkg -S libcanberra-login-sound.desktop
<CarlFK> thanks
<seb128> CarlFK, it's a known bug
<seb128> check the libcanberra open bugs if you want it
<CarlFK> seb128: more thanks.  i'll ignore it then.
<CarlFK> This preeseed line no longer works: d-i apt-setup/local1/repository string http://ppa.launchpad.net/carlfk/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<CarlFK> known?  what do I bug?  did I stuff something up?
<CarlFK> local0 line didn't get included either (only 2 I had in preeseed fiile)
<javahorn> hi
<javahorn> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4409 -- this issue i am facing, what is the way out?
<javahorn> hello..
<javahorn> hello..
<charlie-tca> javahorn: usually, you will get better responses to support in #ubuntu
<javahorn> charlie-tca: they directed here!
<javahorn> any idea for bug?
<charlie-tca> Is there a bug filed?
<javahorn> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4409
<charlie-tca> that is not an Ubuntu bug report
<charlie-tca> file a bug using "ubuntu-bug linux" in a terminal, explain what is wrong, and let the developers see if they can fix it.
<javahorn> charlie-tca: i am lost
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu developers will not work on fixing something from a forum somewhere. They work on fixing bugs filed.
<charlie-tca> The way to report the issue is to file a bug.
<charlie-tca> That lets the developers know there is a problem, and they can work on it.
<charlie-tca> You are giving a reference to someone's forum, and asking for a fix for it. It doesn't happen that way.
<javahorn> charlie-tca: gmail account comes under OpenID?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<javahorn> sorry i expected more support from ubuntu here or #ubuntu, my windows crashed and i came to ubuntu and no one seem that willing to help out!
<chilicuil> hi there, what should I do if I want to fix some typos in po/ files?, in bug 725217 typos are in html & po files, the patch attached modify the html files but not the po/ ones, should I fix them as well, or is any other path I should follow?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725217 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Typos in Edubuntu 11.04 slideshow (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725217
<charlie-tca> I am sorry you feel that way, but giving a forum reference and saying fix this, just is not a good way to look for help.
<javahorn> charlie-tca: sorry, i did not know the norm here, i will file it
<charlie-tca> chilicuil: not sure here. Might check with transations, #ubuntu-translations, I think it is, to make sure
<charlie-tca> They deal with the po files, to the best of my knowledge
<chilicuil> charlie-tca: I'll do it, thx
<charlie-tca> javahorn: all of us are volunteers, both here and in #ubuntu. We just don't have the ability to drop everything to try and fix things
<javahorn> charlie-tca: accepted, but seeing its prevalence i thought it will be easy go
<charlie-tca> It is only prevalent if you own that machine. I never seen it before
<javahorn> charlie-tca: to gain ubiquity(sounding bit same to ubuntu, at least first part), it has to run on all kinds of machine!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-03
<monish001> Hello. I just tried to installed gmail voice/video plugin. The result is- The package is of bad quality
<monish001> how come i report this bug?
<penalvch> Please mark bug 656575 wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656575 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Calc err502=sqrt(-1) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656575
<penalvch> preferably sooner than later :D
<micahg> RedSingularity: you should *never* tell people to remove their profile folders
<RedSingularity> micahg: even if they back up like he did?
<ddecator> RedSingularity: we always tell them to make a new profile using the profile manager so they can leave the old profile untouched and test with a fresh profile (assuming this is firefox related)
<ddecator> ask them*
<micahg> RedSingularity: ah, ok, in that case, it's not so bad, I usually suggest creating a new profile
<RedSingularity> ddecator: thunderbird....but ok.  Will remember in the future
<micahg> ddecator: RedSingularity thunderbird also has a profile manager, it's just not as obvious
<RedSingularity> micahg: yeah i had him backup but if its bad practice I will refrain from it in the future :)
<ddecator> RedSingularity: just helps prevent accidents :)
 * micahg gets scared when he sees stuff like that
<micahg> RedSingularity: the other problem is people might come along and only read part of the bug report and try what you suggested w/out backing up
<RedSingularity> micahg: That wasnt the issue anyway it seems.  You had suggested a video card problem?
<micahg> RedSingularity: actually, I forgot it's natty, I blame compiz :)
<RedSingularity> micahg: for the scrambled text?
<micahg> RedSingularity: but it would probably be best to show it to the compiz guys and see if they think it's caused by compiz, otherwise, I'll show it to the X guys
<RedSingularity> micahg: how do you suggest I show it to them?  Just email them?
<micahg> the intel drivers are usually pretty stable, actually I think there was just an update for an intel tearing issue
<micahg> RedSingularity: there was an intel driver update last night, i'm curious if that will fix it
<RedSingularity> micahg: why would the issue only effect thunderbird tho?
<micahg> possibly, thunderbird might be executing something other apps don't
<RedSingularity> micahg: hmmm...to test compiz, I can ask him to use metacity temporarily...
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's an idea :)
<RedSingularity> micahg: ok if that doesnt work do you want to show the x team?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yep
<RedSingularity> ok
<palhmbs> how long would one wait for xul-runner to install via synaptic
<palhmbs> how can I detect whether it's failing?
<om26er> seb128, before the next nautilus upload please merge this too https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/nautilus/nautilus-fix-649993/+merge/51497 builds and works fine.
<seb128> om26er, ok, can you ask for ubuntu-sponsors review so it's listed on the sponsoring queue?
<seb128> this way it doesn't slip through
<om26er> i thought ~desktop-team was different, i'll subscribe sponsors
<seb128> om26er, no it's not ;-)
<seb128> well you get extra people who can do review and merges
<seb128> but it doesn't hurt to have those in the normal sponsoring queue as well
<seb128> it means the patch pilot of the day will see it
<seb128> which might be faster than waiting on desktopers
<njin> Hello, can someone set to triaged and critical for me bug 728360. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728360 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty 20110302, apt require insertion of /media/cdrom during a usb installation, causing hanging of installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728360
<acarpine> I'm trying to reproduce a compiz crash to obtain the stackstrace.
<acarpine> Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash I'm using now gdb
<acarpine> but in my case compiz crash automatically at startup
<acarpine> does anyone know how should I use gdb to catch the stacktrace in this case?
<schoninbenutzung> hi
<schoninbenutzung> i hav a question to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/671923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671923 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "In XScreensaver unlock screen it is not possible to insert "€" sign (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged]
<schoninbenutzung> is the develloper Jamie Zawinski informed about the newest posts?
<schoninbenutzung> he is not listet as subscriber or as also notified
<schoninbenutzung> anyone?
<camelinahat> Morning folks.
<Fvic> can anyone tell me,waht is CVE?is it different than a bug??
<Pici> Fvic: CVE (Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures) is crossplatform system that keeps track of security vulnerabilities.
<ikt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures
<Fvic> Pici, what is it uses in day ti day time.n how can we use it.?
<Fvic> Pici, when i was triaging bugs,(i recently started that),their were many bugs related to this,how to go through them??
<nemo> Hey guys. There are a couple of bugs I think are dupes.
<nemo> Someone here feel like duping 'em for me? Just in interest of tidiness?
<nemo> I tried notifying authors but no one answered...
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<seb128> nemo, just mention those on the channel
<seb128> nemo, some bug triager will handle them for you I'm sure
<nemo> bug #581144 - last comment
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 581144 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted crashes when usb flash drive inserted. (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581144
<nemo> bug #615613 - same
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615613 in parted (Ubuntu) "parted, fdisk, and gparted crash on printing the table (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615613
<m4gnus> good morning everyone
<Abhijit> hi
<m4gnus> So i want to help out with triage...
<m4gnus> problem is i have NO idea where to begin.
<m4gnus> can someone point me in the right direction please?
<camelinahat> m4gnus: I'm in much the same situation. While waiting to see if I can get hooked up with a mentor, I've been reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<m4gnus> camelinahat: thank you!
<camelinahat> m4gnus: And check out this if you're looking to get paired with a mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<m4gnus> ok cool thanks again
<bdmurray> m4gnus or camelinahat - do either of you have any specific questions I might answer?
<seb128> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> seb128: hello
<seb128> bdmurray: do you know if there was some discussion about close old crash bugs from launchpad
<seb128> like the ones for releases which are not supported anymore if they never got a comment
<m4gnus> bdmurray: just wanted to get some literature to know where to begin...currently reading through the info that camelinahat sent me. thank you.
<seb128> or if they didn't get a duplicate or a comment for over a year
<seb128> bdmurray: "if there ever was some discussion" rather
<seb128> bdmurray: seems we stack old crash bugs which happened once to one users and where retracing failed etc
<bdmurray> seb128: nothing is immediately coming to mind.
<seb128> do you think it would be something easy to script and useful to do?
<seb128> should I email the list to start a discussion about it?
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, yes and no.  Personally, I don't think I could commit to it until O.
<seb128> bdmurray: was the "no" for the email to the list?
<seb128> why "no"? it was just to see what other bugsquaders thing about it
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I'm just not sure what would come of it.
<seb128> bdmurray: I was not especially asking you to do it and there is no hurry either
<bdmurray> seb128: Okay, I didn't think you were - just thought I'm the one most likely to do it.
<seb128> you think it's not controversial, it's just a matter of having someone writting the script and do it?
<camelinahat> bdmurray: No questions exactly, just being new to the process just a bit nervous about making any changes/package assignments etc without some guidance initially. Don't want to approach things incorrectly and end up making more work for others
<bdmurray> seb128: Right, I don't think its controversial because technically those bugs (or a subset of those) are or should be incomplete.  For example if they are tagged apport-retrace failed they should be automatically set to Incomplete and then they'll be eligible for expiration and auto expiration.  Here we are just doing what should have been done.
<bdmurray> camelinahat, m4gnus: I suggest looking at bugs about a package you care about / use.  Then pick one that looks interesting and ask for help here.
<seb128> bdmurray: ok thanks, I might have a go at writting the script then, I will bring back the topic at UDS if it doesn't happen before that
<bdmurray> seb128: In the same vein we recently stopped reporting most nspluginwrapper bugs in natty too and those also could be closed.
<seb128> oh, yeah, there is a stack of those on launchpad still private
<seb128> I wanted to ping chrisccoulson about that
<seb128> it's like the component getting the most apport crashes
<chrisccoulson> i just want it to die
<chrisccoulson> please :)
<micahg> it was blacklisted already I think
<bdmurray> bug 717468
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717468 in apport (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "apport should not offer to report npviewer.bin crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 198)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717468
<chrisccoulson> whoever kills nspluginwrapper will get a beer at UDS
<chrisccoulson> seb128 ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that's the spirit!
<chrisccoulson> seriously though, we're just waiting for 64-bit flash
<chrisccoulson> nspluginwrapper is totally dead, and has been for a long time
<chrisccoulson> it's certainly not something i plan to spend any time on ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have on my list to look at the merge proposal for 1.3.0
<chrisccoulson> just do it ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's not going to be any worse than what we have now
<ari-tczew> micahg: merge with Debian?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yeah, someone started it about 18 months ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it fails to build an needs work, that's why it didn't get into maverick :)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> and I'd actually rather spend time porting other things to xul 2.0 then nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> ari-tczew, there you go, you could maybe look at that ;)
<chrisccoulson> is nspluginwrapper using xpcom at all, or is it pure NPAPI?
<chrisccoulson> if it's not the latter, then it probably should get blacklisted for IPC
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like none of the above
<chrisccoulson> heh
<BUGabundo> its all your fault chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> :)
<chrisccoulson> it's always my fault
<chrisccoulson> that's just a fact of life ;)
<bdmurray> m4gnus and camelinahat: For example I really like gpsprune and use it a lot so would look for bugs about it since I am familiar with the software and can recreate them.  Also because I'd like it to be better.
<bcurtiswx> if anyone catches om26er please have him ping me
 * Pici sets a om26er trap
<bcurtiswx> he's been caught forwarding incomplete bug reports upstream! now he must be banished to the lowest depths of bit city!
<MadCow108> has the dpkg-reconfigure behaviour changed in natty somehow?
<MadCow108> dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges does not anymore being up a configuration prompt
<MadCow108> hm its a dpkg-reconfigure problem, postfix also does not work -.-
<Ampelbein> MadCow108: works here
<MadCow108> weird
<MadCow108> does not work in my vm and my natty chroot
<MadCow108> ah yes forgot to mention only natty affected
<MadCow108> maverick works
<MadCow108> lets check my real installation brb
<MadCow108> ok here it works -.- strange my vm must be f*** up
<bdmurray> nigelb: how is the class prep going?
<njin> Hello, please set bug 728639 as triaged and critical for me. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728639 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 20110303, ubiquity crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728639
<Ampelbein> MadCow108: did you figure out your dpkg-reconfigure problem in your vm? what kind of vm is it?
<CarlFK> pxe/presseed - this isn't working: (doesn't show up in etc/apt/)  d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string http://ddebs.ubuntu.com natty maverick restricted universe multiverse
<CarlFK> what package do I bug?
<CarlFK> Bug #728710   - anything I can do to get that triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<njin> Hello, can someone set bug 728714 as hight for me. thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 20110303, partman dont show all the disks in guided resize modality (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728714
<ansgar> bdmurray: Could you renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership (aburch)? Thanks :)
<penalvch> Looking to close Invalid bug 627365 OP not working w/ bug anymore, no reproduce steps, no document, no test in LibreOffice, failed retrace, etc. Objections? :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627365 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (affects: 5) (dups: 6) (heat: 69)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627365
<erkan^> Hello. I have a problem with Java Chat: I cannot close java applets in my browser, when i clicking the 'X'button just nothing happens. Can someone help me?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-04
<nigelb> bdmurray: was backed up with work yesterday.  will start in a few
<bdmurray> nigelb: okay, I'll check in every once in a while
<nigelb> bdmurray: awesome, thanks :)
<ikt> I have set the following bug to fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/549195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549195 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Ubiquity should give visual feedback that username cannot contains capital letter(s) (affects: 13) (dups: 4) (heat: 88)" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikt> for one hundred paper cuts, does fix released apply?
<vish> ikt: yup..
<ikt> cheers vish, just making sure
<ikt> tbh I didn't even know if I should hit fix released, I thought the person who did the fix would have done that :s
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping?
<nigelb> bdmurray: we're up \o/
<bdmurray> nigelb: yes, in the classroom
<nigelb> bdmurray: if you could join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage too..
<acarpine> If think the importance of the bug 362875 should be set to medium. tks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 362875 in linux (Ubuntu) "rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset (affects: 16) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362875
<abhinav-> join #ubuntu-cloud
<abhinav-> sorry :P
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad if a reporter has intermittent boot issues what package can i file this against the kernel?
<trinikrono> bug 701060 for reference
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 701060 in ubuntu "Boot failure (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701060
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: either plymouth or upstart. If the reporter turns off "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub, does the issue remain. If it does, it should be upstart. If turning off "quiet splash" does make the issue go away, plymouth is the package
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i asked him to do a bootchart
<trinikrono> and he emailed me the picture is there anything i look for ?
<charlie-tca> that won't determine the package, though.
<charlie-tca> there should be a list of what happens, including the times spent on each item. find the one taking too much time
<trinikrono> at first charlie-tca i was asking the reporter to try the quiet splash but then he said he was not getting the menu
<charlie-tca> he doesn't need the menu. You can go to /etc/default/grub and edit the line to remove "quiet splash"
<charlie-tca> since the computer does work most of the time, that is a way to edit grub without using the grub menu
<trinikrono> ok i will go that road
<charlie-tca> after editing that file, he must use "sudo update-grub" in a terminal to make it take effect
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: is this a common problem with upstart?
<trinikrono> where sometimes it freezes on boot
<charlie-tca> This is a not uncommon issue with both upstart and plymouth
<charlie-tca> sometimes with parallel processing during boot, things collide, causing the boot to fail
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: is that documented on a wiki anywhere?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea. It is a bug, but low priority
<charlie-tca> Easy workaround; reboot
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/105013
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 105013 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Feature Request: Support NDIS 6 (Windows Vista family) WiFi drivers (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikt> Can someone set to wishlist please :)
<paultag> ikt: done. thanks!
<ikt> ty paultag :)
<paultag> np
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-05
 * c2tarun don't miss me too much ;) ♥
 * c2tarun is back.
<vish> c2tarun: you should probably not set those away messages to announce ;p
<c2tarun> vish: sorry :) they were my status on Gtalk I thought to try them. I removed them as soon as I tried :P
<vish> c2tarun: yea, no worries.. /me just making sure you knew it was announcing ;)
<c2tarun> vish: I saw, it was embarrasing :(
<penalvch> Please mark bug 626755 Triaged (fixed in LibreOffice upstream master)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626755
<jordan> bdmurray: I'm getting mail saying that my membership in the Ubuntu Bug Control team is due to expire and that I should contact you
<palhmbs> help! - my screen resolution has dramatically dropped from 1440 x 900 down to 960x600
<palhmbs> where is the xorg.conf so I can manually edit it?
<yofel> first: what graphics driver are you using?
<yofel> and what release
<palhmbs> I'm running a [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP -  my kernel module is: sis_agp
<yofel> palhmbs: file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-sis' that it doesn't get the right resolution, after that you can try to edit/create /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you know how to set it by hand
<palhmbs> I may have cleaned / deleted a folder it needed....
<palhmbs> ** (gnome-system-monitor:2227): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<palhmbs> that's in my .xsession-errors log....
<palhmbs> crap, I don't like reinstalling... o.O
<palhmbs> I did delete a /SELinux folder yesterday, it was empty (or so I thought)
<yofel> if the resolution is wrong rather look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<palhmbs> right - somehow everything is reset...
<palhmbs> I'll try putting in my backup xorg.conf first
<palhmbs> bbl
<palhmbs> yofel, looks like my hardware could be failing --
<palhmbs> yofel, I just booted with debian 6, which is clean from install last week, same problem
<palhmbs> next step - find another video card and plug it in I suppose, disabling this onboard video in the process
<palhmbs> I have my video resolution back - not sure what the problem is tho, I couldn't find a spare video card.
<palhmbs> removed RAM, fiddled with bios settings, mysteriously came right
<BUGabundo> evening
<penguin42> Hi bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-06
<Tetsuo55> can someone help me with this bug?
<Tetsuo55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/722373
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 722373 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Dell Latitude E6400, All monitors black when switching from external to internal (affects: 1) (heat: 489)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> has anyone got any idea on bug 729850
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729850 in software-center (Ubuntu) "error (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729850
<penguin42> I asked him for the full error message he got, but what he's said appears to just be the apport text in the bug, so I'm confused
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I would convert to a question, opera isn't in the official archive.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: But the bug doesn't seem clear to me at all; I don't get whether he is saying that there was an error from software-center or from opera
<Ampelbein> penguin42: you asked him for the complete message, he provided no more useful information. and in his original report he says "reason is opera". so invalid or convert to question.
 * penguin42 tries a bunch of more explicit questions to give him one last chance
<tkluck> Hi there
<penguin42> Hi
<tkluck> I think #728746 is ready for triage. Importance should probably be 'high' since it affects wireless hardware.
<tkluck> (is this the right place / way to report these kind of things?)
<Ampelbein> yes it is. but please use 'bug XXXX' if you want to refer to bugs, because theres a bot here that provides some more information that way: bug 728746
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728746 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "broadcom 80211 firmware needs symlinks (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728746
<tkluck> i see, that is very useful indeed. will do so next time.
<abhinav-> bugs of tomcat6-user should be reported under tomcat6 ?
<penguin42> abhinav-: Yes, tomcat6-user is built from the tomcat6 source package
<abhinav-> penguin42: thanks. submitting it :)
<penguin42> abhinav-: If you do apt-cache show tomcat6-user it shows the source
<abhinav-> oh cool. I didn't know that. that would be handy.
<Ampelbein> !info tomcat6-user
<ubot4`> Ampelbein: tomcat6-user (source: tomcat6): Servlet and JSP engine -- tools to create user instances. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.28-2ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 156 kB
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-27
<roignac> hi all, can anyone reproduce bug #938605?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938605 in nautilus "No way to cancel a drag in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938605
<seb128> roignac, I can't, do you use list view, icon view...?
<roignac> actually, all the views. But I can't reproduce it myself
<seb128> hum, no, view mode doesn't change that
<seb128> works for me
<roignac> However there is a video - and the issue is there
<roignac> which make me think that nautilus has nothing to do with this - another package is to blame
<seb128> roignac, could be a wm thing, try asking which one he uses, I think he's not an unity user (I know the name)
<roignac> this might work. I've tried this both in unity and gnome-shell in oneiric on bare metal - worked fine
<roignac> also precise in VirtualBox - fine too
<seb128> roignac, he could be using lubuntu or xfce or whatever, try asking if he gets the issue under unity or gnome-shell
<roignac> the video shows that this is gnome-shell
<seb128> roignac, well I guess it would have to do with some a11y settings or key configuration or something, try asking if he gets the issue in a guest session
<roignac> great, thanks, seb128!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> roignac, thanks for the triaging work!
<roignac> it's my pleasure =)
<zzecool> roignac: about the nautilus bug i did reproduce it
<zzecool> running nautilus 1:3.3.90-0ubuntu2
<seb128> zzecool, did you have to do anything special?
<zzecool> same results with the video here , it only flashes the icon and didnt cancel the drag
<zzecool> seb128: no
<seb128> zzecool, does it happen in a guestion session?
<zzecool> just start a drag and press esc
<zzecool> guest?
<seb128> guest, yes, sorry
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> let me try
<zzecool> ill be right back
<zzecool> seb128:  im back
<zzecool> yes it is the same
<seb128> zzecool, ok, so it's something at the system level and not the user config
<seb128> "great"
<zzecool> ohh here another bug .... me theme is now corrupted  switching guest main user  ruined it
<zzecool> brb
<zzecool> back
<roignac> zzecool: could you please comment bug 938605?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938605 in nautilus "No way to cancel a drag in Nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938605
<zzecool> roignac: look at th alst comment
<zzecool> the last*
<zzecool> all rdy did and pressed affects me too
<zzecool> :p
<roignac> good, thanks!
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> ermm i hate rhythmbox   banshee looks much better , i wonder why ubuntu going back and forth
<seb128> zzecool, back and forth because we have no great player, just some okish ones
<seb128> zzecool, without banshee we don't need mono on the CD nor to support it officially for the 5 years of the lts
<seb128> not speaking that mono still doesn't have gtk3 bindings shipped
<zzecool> whats mono ?
<seb128> C#
<seb128> bindings
<zzecool> i see
<seb128> it's an high cost to maintain a C# stack only to ship banshee instead of rb
<zzecool> i can understand
<zzecool> i was speaking not form a dev side of view but as an End User
<zzecool> from*
<zzecool> what you get with banshee is way better than rhythmbox
<seb128> zzecool, well, we did consider the user side
<seb128> lucid has rhythmbox
<zzecool> but there is a dev cost as it seems ;po
<seb128> so lts to lts is less change
<seb128> we stay on the same player
<zzecool> i see your point
<seb128> but we agree it's suboptimal
<zzecool> this is obvious
<seb128> just stating the reasons since you asked about those ;-)
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> You were clear ;) thank you
<zzecool> seb128: do you have any idea in unity 5.6.0 will land on beta 1 ?
<zzecool> in = if *
<seb128> zzecool, no, beta1 candidate images are already set up
<seb128> zzecool, it's planned to land on thrusday after beta1
<zzecool> great
<seb128> they should freeze today and start testing tonight,tomorrow
<seb128> to get it ready for thursday
<zzecool> something irrelevant i was watching a video form the mobile congress demoing the ubuntu for android
<zzecool> and on th ubunut install there was 2 or 3 icons on the unity launcher  from  microsoft cloud  office
<zzecool> and it was running like native apps
<zzecool> whats the trick chromium apps or any other way
<zzecool> im curious here is the vid : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gRoYlgOC9z0
<brendand> is this damn touchpad freezing on first boot bug *never* going to be fixed!!
<zzecool> brendand: i can feel your pain
<zzecool> same thing happening to the keyboard too
<zzecool> and if you watch the logs
<zzecool> its a Alps device  Driver problem
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> brendand: there is a workaround i found
<zzecool> boot
<brendand> interesting it doesn't impact my keyboard
<zzecool> and let the system "calm down"
<zzecool> dont start on the fly to press super to open the dash and "move" with touchpad fast
<zzecool> brendand: yeah for me it affects both mouse and keyboard , but every time a log out log in fix them ;d
<zzecool> im on somthing quite interenting , but dont know if it is a bug , most of the times when i start google chrome  it has  2 panels
<zzecool> 1 is his top panel
<zzecool> 2 the gtk top panel
<zzecool> so i have double buttons to maximize  minimize  etc
<zzecool> but like now chrome looks like  running with only his ignoring  the gtk one
<zzecool> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/chrome.png
<zzecool> This is nice but not permanent it only happens rarely
<zzecool> ohh here it is
<zzecool> after some minimize - restore its back http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/chrome2.png
<zzecool> nevermind i found it it suppose to work from chromes settings but didnt  , and i exclude chrome form the windows decoration plugin
<zzecool> end voila
<bdmurray> perhaps somebody could confirm / triage bug 942262 for me?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942262 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "slide shows a paw print of an ocelot" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942262
<greg-g> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> greg-g: thanks!
<greg-g> np :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-28
<RedSingularity> jibel: PM
<yawstick_1> anybody home
<brendand> keyboard layout screen in ubiquity unresponsive for anyone else?
<Johnster_> hello
<Johnster_> in Ubuntu 11.10, what is the package name of the update manager?
<ogra_> update-manager :)
<Johnster_> oh
<Johnster_> thanks
<Johnster_> :)
<Johnster_> there is a typing bg in it
<om26er> anyone on 11.10 using thunderbird right now?
<om26er> can you hold alt key and see if the menu appear or not
<hggdh> not here
<hggdh> meaning not on 11.10
<om26er> bug 938832 this guy think that worked previously but I have doubts
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938832 in unity "application menu not shown anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938832
<om26er> atleast it never worked for chromium but he thinks they used to work that makes me wonder if his other assumptions are wrong as well
<roignac> om26er: works fine in 11.10
<om26er> roignac, oh thanks, its a regression then :/
<om26er> roignac, you using xchat ?
<roignac> no, empathy
<om26er> aha ok
<om26er> anyone else using xchat on 11.10 please try to hold alt key and tell if the menus appear ?
<davmor2> om26er: you sure it's a regression or is it hud taking over control of the menus,  and xchat on 11.10 works
<om26er> davmor2, but it works fine with terminal
<om26er> for nautilus for that matter
<roignac> om26er: xchat is also affected. Will try on latest precise
<davmor2> om26er: I have the feeling that it is a random issue I've seen it with terminal but hud worked fine, try rebooting and seeing what works then in comparison
<om26er> rebooting
<om26er> seems its working only for gtk3 apps
<om26er> firefox is still on gtk2?
<om26er> micahg, ^
<roignac> om26er: yep
<om26er> roignac, thanks :)
<flyingsolow1> I just encountered a crash with gnome-terminal. When logging the bug with apport, I found an existing bug and selected it, however, I don't see any of the crash logs. How do I upload my crash data to the existing bug?
<roignac> flyingsolow1: double-click on your '.crash' file or use 'apport-cli <your crash file>'
<s9iper1> bug number plz
<flyingsolow1> 876916
<s9iper1> follow the way he told
<flyingsolow1> k, thanks
<flyingsolow1> It doesn't seem to be uploading the files as attachments(or at least not visible to me)
<flyingsolow1> ill view the report with apport-cli, create some text files and upload them manually
<roignac> attachments will be added later, automatically
<flyingsolow1> hmmm
<flyingsolow1> ok
<flyingsolow1> ill check on it tomorrow
<flyingsolow1> thanks for your help
<hjd> Are 'upgrade-software-version' bugs handled any differently now that packages are frozen? Normally I'd tag them, but should I leave a comment on how to file FFE requests or somthing? For instance bug 930747, which seems to be in Debian already.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930747 in sphinxsearch "sphinxsearch update to 2.0.3-release" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930747
<yofel> hjd: if you want that in precise you'll need to file a manual sync request together with a FFE
<hjd> The thing is I don't know the package all that well, so I was thinking more about pointing people in the right direction rather than filing a sync request myself.
<micahg> om26er: I think you have to hit alt then down for the menu in thunderbird to appear
<yofel> hjd: well, I'm not sure where the sync instructions are, but FFE docs are
<yofel> !ffe
<ubot2`> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<hjd> yofel: hm.. reading it now. Do you know whether the sync request and FFE is filed separately, or simply add the extra info to the sync request or something else?
<yofel> ask in #ubuntu-motu, it's been a long time since I've filed one (and I think never together with a sync)
<hjd> yofel: ok. I'm a bit busy right now, but I'll ask there later. Thanks :)
<Ampelbein> hjd, yofel: You can call requestsync with the "-e" option, it will DTRT, you just need to fill out the reason for the exception.
<yofel> ah cool, didn't know that yet :)
<njin> Hello I cannot understand this message: (II) evdev: WebCam: Configuring as keyboard is it right ?
<RedSingularity> here we go again...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-29
<EzraR> must get Raspberry Pi....
<larsduesing> is anybody able to set bug 223825 to triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 223825 in aiccu "aiccu init.d script will race dhclient (upstart issue?)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223825
<m1chael> hello who will recieve a bug report about gcc
<larsduesing> m1chael: I'm not really sure, but have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gcc-bugzilla
<m1chael> thanks dude
<larsduesing> m1chael: or https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc/+bugs and choose your gcc-version
<larsduesing> np
<bdmurray> bug squad meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<bdmurray> could somebody confirm bug 943465 for me?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943465 in unity-greeter "logo doesn't include the letters LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943465
<s9iper1> just confirm ?
<bdmurray> well triage would be nice too ;-)
<s9iper1> bdmurray:done
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-01
<dlentz> can anyone running Oneiric (or earlier) confirm this? (galternatives works fine for me on Precise)
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galternatives/+bug/943513
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943513 in galternatives "buttons don't do anything" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> hey anyone using Unity in 11.10 can you help a little. minimize everything and press and hold key, does the desktop menu show?
<om26er> never mind seems it was an issue in 11.10 as well. thanks for the reply
<veger> Could someone set the importance of bug #420680 to 'Wishlist'?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 420680 in kdepim "Aniversaries are duplicate in korganizer when both partners exist in the addressbook." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420680
<ansgar> veger: Done.
<veger> thanks
<zzecool> Can someone confirm this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943941
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 943941 in unity "GRID plugin very inconsistent and erratic behavior " [Undecided,New]
<seb128> zzecool, 38mb video, really?!
<zzecool> :O
<zzecool> i will upload to youtube too
<zzecool> im doing it now
<zzecool> :)
<seb128> zzecool, grid works fine here for info
<zzecool> it doesnt on 5 different pc here
<zzecool> oneiric + precise
<zzecool> + diff hardware
<seb128> well, it works there
<zzecool> try to appoach slowly
<seb128> maybe you expect it to work differently that it does?
<zzecool> move back and reapproach
<zzecool> you gonna see on the video
<zzecool> wait some min for youtube
<seb128> I can approch as slowly as I want, it starts doing the orange rectangle effect as soon as I'm close from an edge
<seb128> moving away make it go away moving back bring it again
<zzecool> hmmm
<zzecool> in 7 min you gonna have the vid
<zzecool> seb128:  here you are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9wKUP4LvCo&feature=youtu.be
<zzecool> bug updated with the link aswell
<seb128> zzecool, is that unity 2d or 3d?
<zzecool> 3d
<seb128> ok, dunno, things work just great here
<zzecool> im jealous
<zzecool> grid goes on and off no matter how many time you are going back and forth ?
<zzecool> times*
<seb128> not sure what you mean
<zzecool> if you approach  the edge the the grid starts to appear and instead of continue you move back and reapproach  is it working ?
<seb128> zzecool, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/unitygrid.ogv
<seb128> zzecool, sorry it's copying still
<zzecool> i saw it
<seb128> zzecool, refresh
<zzecool> its working as it should
<zzecool> :
<zzecool> :(
<zzecool> whats the recording app ?
<seb128> it's working like that on all the boxes I use
<zzecool> recordmydesktop ?
<seb128> gtk-recordmydesktop
<zzecool> damn so smooth
<seb128> zzecool, do you tweak anything on your config?
<zzecool> seb128: it doesn work like this in every box i use
<seb128> enable any ccsm option, focus follow mouse, dunno?
<zzecool> no nothing
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<zzecool> even on fresh install
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> nevermind
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-unity I guess, maybe to smspillaz
<seb128> hum, he's not on there
<seb128> he's on #ubuntu-desktop though
<seb128> he maybe has a clue
<zzecool> ok ty
<hggdh> micahg: thanks for the review, corrected
<gregsan123> hi all, I'm writing some software for automatic bug detection and I would need to know how many bugs are marked as duplicates on ubuntu launchpad. Can somebody help me, please, with this?
<iceroot> gregsan123: maybe #launchpad can help
<gregsan123> iceroot: thanks!
<s9iper1> any body confirm this one by testing it /?
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/941463
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941463 in empathy "empathy automatically start on login doesnot work " [Undecided,New]
<s9iper1> where to report a desktop bug /
<s9iper1> ?
<hggdh> s9iper1: against the package responsible for it... ;-)
<s9iper1> hggdh; i have  fiund a bug which was in the test check box so i want to report it /
<s9iper1> its about the alt +f appear the top menu and f 10
<s9iper1> on desktop
<hggdh> alt-f?
<s9iper1> yes for top menu like to open file menu on the desktop
<s9iper1> that was a test in the checkbox i have seen
<s9iper1> but i dont report that test
<hggdh> how alt-(some key) will work depends on the application that has focus
<hggdh> alt by itself should show the application (in focus) top menu
<hggdh> for example, on Nautilus, alt-f will work as you want
<s9iper1> i dont know that was a test there ok not a big problem they will receive many tests if there is a problem than they will fix it its i guess unity problem or a design problem
<lukas123> Hello! I found a bug report, which I think should be triaged. What should I do?
<bdmurray> lukas123: what do you mean by triaged?  The status should be set to Triaged or something else?
<lukas123> The status should be set to triaged.
<bdmurray> and what bug is this?
<lukas123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/796030
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 796030 in linux "intel gma 4500mhd external monitor picture scrambled" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lukas123> It is set to fix released. But I don't think that's correct.
<bdmurray> briefly looking at it - it looks like in comment #21 someone added a patch and thinks that means its fixed
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: can you look at bug 796030?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 796030 in linux "intel gma 4500mhd external monitor picture scrambled" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796030
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, sure
<bdmurray> it looks like it incorrectly got set to fix released and might have a patch in it
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, thanks for the heads up.
<bdmurray> well, thanks to lukas123
<lukas123> Thanks for the quick reaction! This Bug keeps me from upgrading from 10.04.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-02
<zzecool> i think the dodge fiesta is going to be epic as soon as precise will land https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zzecool> and ppl realize that it is removed
<veger> Could someone set bug #274150 back to triaged? I asked whether it was still valid and it seems so. Thus the original status should be set, but I do not have to rights to set it to triaged.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 274150 in kdepim "Help functions return error message when help isn't installed" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274150
<TeTeT> veger: done
<veger> thanks!
<akrogames> Ih all
<akrogames> hi all
<s9iper1> is there a problem with some where i am trying to download ubuntu 10.10 and  after that 10.04 but i can not be able to download it from the website or torrent.. in chromium it get intrupted i dont know how ..and in torrent it  automatically missed files
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> any body know
<s9iper1> ?
<crimsun> s9iper1: are you saying that all http downloads are incomplete or that only ubuntu iso downloads are incomplete from certain mirrors?
<hggdh> s9iper1: you are trying to download the ISO images, right?
<s9iper1> yes
<hggdh> heh
<s9iper1> wait i give you the link from there
<hggdh> yes to my Q, or to crimsun's?
<s9iper1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<s9iper1> and
<s9iper1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<hggdh> s9iper1: try zsync instead of HTTP download
<s9iper1> hggdh: can you give me a link
<s9iper1> plz
<hggdh> s9iper1: first, sudo apt-get install zsync
<s9iper1> hggdh : than
<s9iper1> ?
<hggdh> then use zsync to download the <whatever>.zsync file
<hggdh> like
<hggdh> rzync http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<s9iper1> i need 10.10 with 32 bit
<hggdh> so select the correct link
<s9iper1> in this we chose the alternate way ?
<s9iper1> these link are alternate
<hggdh> no. The link I gave as an *example* was an alternate install
<hggdh> there are zsync links for every ISO flavour
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> 1. open the page on the release you want (say, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/)
<hggdh> 2. scroll down until you see the file list
<s9iper1> and
<hggdh> 3. alt-click & select copy on the ISO you want (MUST end with .zsync) -- say, ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<hggdh> (this will copy the whole link in the clipboard)
<hggdh> 4. on a terminal, run zsync passing as parameter the link you just copied -- usually Ctrl-Alt-v pastes the clipboard)
<hggdh> so you would end with:
<hggdh> (on a terminal)
<hggdh> zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<s9iper1> done
<hggdh> and zsync will start to download the ISO. Now, depending on your internet connection, it may be time for a break...
<s9iper1> ok
<hggdh> repeat as needed to download the other ISOs you need
<s9iper1> thanks so much
<hggdh> yw
<zzecool> is anyone able to login in gnome shell using  precise beta 1 + ?
<zzecool> bug for nautilus detected
<zzecool> try to copy an icon from /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status to the desktop   using nautilus
<zzecool> you get instant crash
<zzecool> but the file is copied
<zzecool> its general
<zzecool> you cant copy from / eiter
<zzecool> either
<s9iper1> if the crash is present you can run the process of reporting the cras than apport can gt all the necessary info frm there and than submit it .. simple way
<s9iper1> and ping here some one of nautilus releated see it and than take action :D
<zzecool> s9iper1: im filing the report right now
<s9iper1> hmm thats good
<zzecool> try to copy anything from  /  or any other folder to desktop
<zzecool> using nautilus
<zzecool> you gonna crash  ;p
<s9iper1> share the bug number here
<zzecool> im not donw
<zzecool> done
<zzecool> sec
<zzecool> omg there was the bug allrdy  but was since 2008
<zzecool> i have to repost ....
<zzecool> s9iper1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/945039
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945039 in nautilus "nautilus cant copy from / or any subfolder to desktop and Crashes" [Undecided,New]
<akrogames> ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 works better than Debian Squeeze with gnome :)
<akrogames> Very good job
<zzecool> akrogames: you mean gnome shell ?
<s9iper1> seb128:
<s9iper1> ?
<akrogames> I dont know if it's gnomeshell but debian squeeze freeze with gnome desktop
<akrogames> hum
<akrogames> yes its gnome shell after verification
<akrogames> I work on the networking linux kernel
<akrogames> we try to improve the congestion control
<akrogames> @zzecool you are debugger ?
<meetingology> akrogames: Error: "zzecool" is not a valid command.
<akrogames> zzecool you are debugger ?
<zzecool> im just hunting bugs
<zzecool> im not a dev
<akrogames> ok its a very good job
<akrogames> i am french and you ?
<Amoz> greece maybe?
<zzecool> Amoz: ?
<zzecool> im form greece
<zzecool> from
<akrogames> ok :)
<zzecool> im not using any cloak  so you can see my country :)
 * micahg wonders if anyone noticed that we're over 100k open bugs
<jtaylor> :O
<Amoz> oh great.. now gnome-shell doesn't start..
<hjd> micahg: that includes private bugs right? I can only see ~94k.
 * micahg guesses so
<akrogames> Ola
<akrogames> Gnome shell doesn't start ?
<akrogames> Amoz what is your configuration ?
<yofel> could someone do me a favour and triage bug 944876 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944876 in software-properties "changed mapping of release_upgrades_policy causes software-properties-kde to set the wrong policy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944876
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-03
<benonsoftware> Hello
<benonsoftware> With bug 945109 and 945108 they are the same, should I make 948109 a duplicate of 948109 and just redo the comment I made?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945109 in partman-auto "install failed at choose partitions to format" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945109
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945108 in partman-auto "install failed at choose partitions to format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945108
<dlentz> benonsoftware, it looks like you figured it out?
<benonsoftware> Ah, yes
<benonsoftware> Should bug #904336 be invalid with a stock response comment?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 904336 in ubiquity "we're sorry; the installer crashed. please file a new bug report at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug (do not attach your details to any existing bug) and a developer will attend to the problem as soon as possible.To help the developers understand what went wrong,include the following detail in your bug report,and attach the files/var/log/syslog and/var/log/partman:" [Undecided,New] http
<berdario> Hello, it seems that bug #938645 is a dupe of 926859
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938645 in xorg "Unity interface is garbled when running in VirtualBox (dup-of: 926859)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938645
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926859 in unity "llvmpipe software rendering needs blacklisting in unity-support-test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926859
<berdario> but this seems wrong
<berdario> I'll change it now
<wagafo> Somebody found a workaround to bug 811171  and bug 839281 that suggests adding a parameter at boot for the kernel. Could these bugs be in the kernel instead of gnome-power-manager and friends (the bug has been around for 2 years...).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 811171 in compiz "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: malloc(): smallbin double linked list corrupted: 0x093bbb18 *** (dup-of: 691070)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811171
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 691070 in compiz "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: corrupted double-linked list: 0x000000000195ae60 ***" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691070
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839281 in gnome-power-manager "Double brightness events after logging in." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839281
<wagafo> Sorry, bug 811171 is unrelated to this.
<wagafo> Let me try it again, 691070 is not related either: Somebody found a workaround to bug 527157  and bug 839281 that suggests adding a parameter at boot for the kernel. Could these bugs be in the kernel instead of gnome-power-manager and friends (the bug has been around for 2 years...).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 527157 in gnome-power-manager "Brightness controls skips Levels." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527157
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839281 in gnome-power-manager "Double brightness events after logging in." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839281
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> anyone here?
<blkperl> JohnNapster: hi
<JohnNapster> i've got a question
<blkperl> JohnNapster: yes?
<JohnNapster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/942590
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942590 in update-manager "UI freeze exception" [Low,Fix committed]
<JohnNapster> i wanna know why the does the .pot file differ from all the .po files
<JohnNapster> blkperl: got an idea?
<JohnNapster> if you would branch update-mnager and go into the "po" directory, you would notice that the .pot file is not exactly the same as the .po files
<JohnNapster> bzr branch lp:update-manager
<JohnNapster> then in home dir  cd update-manager
<JohnNapster> no, wit
<JohnNapster> ćoeztucewhzuiočwfvupnifopbbbwrt
<JohnNapster> fuck
<JohnNapster> again...
<JohnNapster> bzr branch lp:update-manager
<JohnNapster> then open nautilus and navigate to the dir that has the update-manager folder (possibly ~) and then go into the  po  dir
<JohnNapster> open the file tht has the extension  .pot
<JohnNapster> then open one file  (doesn't matter which one) that has the extension .po
<JohnNapster> see that the string from .pot and all the .po files differ
<JohnNapster> they differ for a dot ut still
<JohnNapster> the string is "There are no updates to install"
<JohnNapster> in .pot file it is "There are no updates to install."  but in all the .po files it is "There are no updates to install"  (notice the dot in .pot file)
<JohnNapster> i wanna know why is that so
<JohnNapster> and how exactly are the .po files generated?
<JohnNapster> are they generated from the .pot file?
<JohnNapster> if yes, why the difference between "There are no updates to install." (with dot) and "There are no updates to install" (without dot)
<JohnNapster> ???????????????????
<akrogames> Hi all !
<akrogames> This  bug #945699 is a duplicate of bug #945699
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945699 in icedtea-web "package icedtea-7-plugin 1.2~pre3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945699
<akrogames> Yes ubot
<akrogames> I am Thibaud ECAROT
<akrogames> on x64 and i386
<akrogames> There was someone?
<dlentz> akrogames, you gave only one bug number
<jtaylor> 945699==945699
<akrogames> ^^
<akrogames> sorry
<akrogames> #945892 = 945699
<akrogames> :)
<jtaylor> it was already duplicated by the bug
<jtaylor> bot
<akrogames> oui
<akrogames> I can help you on something?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-04
<grmls> hi
<wylde> how should I tag a bug report regarding the Proprietary Nvidia drivers? The best I can think of would be !Ubuntu Package in the Greasemonkey canned responses script
<wylde> Bug #946178
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946178 in nvidia-settings "GPU fan always at 100%, can not change the thermal settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946178
<zzecool> can anyone check if he has "Online Accounts" under system settings ?
<zzecool> or if he can trigger online accounts using the dash  ?
<nullslash> Hello
<zzecool> hi
<nullslash> I found a bug in the 12.04 beta version
<zzecool> hit it
<nullslash> where?
<zzecool> here
<zzecool> tell us
<nullslash> on screen keyboard doesn't work on login screen
<zzecool> ohh this one
<nullslash> tested on two machines
<zzecool> i think its allrdy reported
<zzecool> let me check
<nullslash> hmm
<nullslash> thanks
<nullslash> waiting
<zzecool> nullslash: i cant ind it right now
<zzecool> nullslash: do you know how to report a bug ?
<nullslash> do I have to include anything?
<zzecool> yes
<nullslash> what?
<zzecool> wait for my ill brb in a sec
<zzecool> ill guide you its easy
<zzecool> if you dont have a launchpad account make one now
<zzecool> brb
<zzecool> ok im back
<nullslash> wb
<zzecool> nullslash: do you have a launchpad acc?
<nullslash> yeah
<zzecool> great
<zzecool> so the first thing we have to do is to find  what package is affected with ur ug
<zzecool> bug
<zzecool> in your case as we are speaking about the login screen
<zzecool> we suppose it is the lightdm manager
<zzecool> right ?
<zzecool> nullslash:  ?
<nullslash> yeah
<zzecool> nice
<zzecool> open up a terminal
<nullslash> ok?
<zzecool> type " ubuntu-bug  lightdm " and press tab to autocomplete
<zzecool> you can type like ubuntu-bug light TAB
<nullslash> ok
<zzecool> press enter and it is going to collect all the files and info , after that it will open a page to your browser rdy for you to complete the bug report
<nullslash> ok
<nullslash> how do I choose the program?
<nullslash> ok
<nullslash> Thanks
<nullslash> doesn't work -_-
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> what do you mean how do i choose the prog?
<zzecool> just type     ubuntu-bug lightdm in the terminal and press enter
<zzecool> it will work
<schizoid> Hello. Is apport supposed to collect information about an application when it crashes, or does it just compile info about the package installed and the environment?
<jalcine> schizoid: I think both.
<Cas-> i have been noticing in bug reports that dependencies.txt has no listing for libtorrent-rasterbar version. I am fairly sure it used to contain this information and if not it should. who should I inform about this?
<micahg> Cas-: it would only be included if the app had a dependency on it
<Cas-> and it does
<micahg> schizoid: depends if it has an apport hook or not
<Cas-> micahg, deluge depends on python-libtorrent so it should be listed either way
<Cas-> micahg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82798614/Dependencies.txt and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94930546/Dependencies.txt
<micahg> Cas-: I don't see python-libtorrent in the latter one either
<Cas-> precisely
<Cas-> but that bug is because of a libtorrent crash....
<micahg> Cas-: where's the bug
<Cas-> oh that one is not public
<Cas-> ill get one that is
<micahg> Cas-: you can PM me the number I should still be able to see it
<micahg> Cas-: that app doesn't seem to have a dependency chain on python-libtorrent
<micahg> which might in itself be a bug :)
<Cas-> so what does that mean?
<micahg> well, it makes sense that it's not included in dependencies.txt
<micahg> there's no dependency on it
<Cas-> sure but how does it get fixed because it was clearly working before
<micahg> well, if it needs a dependency somewhere, if you can find out where that is that would help
<Cas-> deluge wouldnt work without it
<micahg> it seems to be using it
<Cas-> its in the packaging as a depends, not sure what else
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-25
<cheako> back
<cheako> Task completed.
<trinikrono> cheako:  where you successful
<trinikrono> you can paste the bug here for us to see what it needs
<trinikrono> normally i believe you would use the following command to attach log files to a bug
<trinikrono> apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<cheako> trinikrono: Thanks, the issue with FireFox was that I didn't own the files(I guess).  Copying the files to my home folder worked.
<cheako> apport-collect said that there was nothing to upload, that's why I'd asked how to "activate" it.
<cheako> Bug number: 799400 for the issue with FF.
<cheako> I'm not sure how the specific bug I was trying to upload to is relevant, but it was this one 1132541
<cheako> bye
<netcat> hello, is it a known issue when adding "gtk-enable-tooltips = 0" to themes settings.ini file ayatana-scrollbars start to be slow and antsy?
<soso> zdravim. je tu niekto koho by moholi zaujimat bugy s init scriptami?
<soso> this is world channel or local channel?
<soso> so looks like world...
<soso> is here someone who is interested into bugs with init scripts?
<TheLordOfTime> not sure anyone specifically specializes in specific types of bugs, I know there's bugsquaders who specialize in certain packages though.
<soso> hmm. ok. and can I talk to someone from here to report bug? or there is any better room for this? I am new so I dont know how it works here
<TheLordOfTime> if you want to report a bug we can help you get through that process
<TheLordOfTime> if the bug's already been reported and you want someone to look at it, we can help there too.
<TheLordOfTime> this *is* #ubuntu-bugs, home of the bugsquad, and we do help with all bugs in the Ubuntu OS
<soso> ok. do you know whether was reported any bug with init 5 or halt command on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<soso> yes, it was reported. I found something
<JanC> soso: for things related to Upstart, you can also try #upstart
<TheLordOfTime> unless you're specifically talking about the 'init' command, JanC
<TheLordOfTime> althoug hif it is upstart related you should try #upstart :P
<soso> cool :P
<JanC> TheLordOfTime: the init command in Ubuntu *is* Upstart of course
<TheLordOfTime> JanC, wait, it is upstart?
<TheLordOfTime> JanC, i thought the 'init 6' (example) command was provided from somewhere else
<soso> sorry, I thought init 5 command :P
<JanC> $ dpkg -S /sbin/init
<JanC> upstart: /sbin/init
<JanC> TheLordOfTime: ^^^
<TheLordOfTime> init 5, init 6, the end result is irrelevant, i used it as an example :P
<TheLordOfTime> JanC, then i'm in the wrong, huh
<TheLordOfTime> you learn something new every day *shrugs*
 * TheLordOfTime had thought it was part of a different package
<JanC> if you run init like that it will actually run "telinit 5"
<soso> I didn't read init 5 scripts. But when I have opened any processes and I am trying to shutdown system with init 5 command server will switch into run lvl 5 but it is unable to kill processes. are you interested into it or I should go to another channel?
<soso> and I have also problem with any services when I am using command halt when init 5 don't working
<TheLordOfTime> soso, you said it was reported, can you link the bug?
<soso> that bug which was reported was just similar, not same
<TheLordOfTime> ah ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-26
<warren-hill> If I report a bug specifically this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1130643 and it gets wrongly marked, in my opinion, as Invalid what is the correct way to re-open it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1130643 in sudo "Documentation error "man sudo root"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<warren-hill> Do I simply change it's status? If so to what?
<hggdh> oh hasty people. But, answering: yes, change the status and *ADD* a comment on _why_
<tok0loshi> is there any way to get an update on a ticket ? I am under the gun and need to have options to management this week ...
<dlentz> tok0loshi, what's the bug number/link?
<tok0loshi> 1131226
<tok0loshi> thanks dlentz
<dlentz> tok0loshi, i'm personally not highly knowledgable on networking, but i can look into building the latest driver and see if it's possible
<tok0loshi> Thanks, I am hoping that a new driver without the rxvlan offloading restriction will solve the problem ... I have never run into this with intel based cards
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-27
<wigs> bug #831768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<wigs> three months and still no comment from ~ubuntu-sru
<ahoneybun> hello bug people
<ahoneybun> anyone help me get started?
<jarlath> I need guidance on what package to file this bug against. The first user to log in gets removeable media mounted for them and they can access via Nautilus and Unity bar icons. When this user logs out and someone else logs in, the new user cannot see the volumes at all. Logging out and in to the first account again shows the devices. So in a nutshell, the first session to log in "steals" the removeable media.
<jarlath> 12.04
<jarlath> Are there logs for this channel? My computer suspended earlier today.
<TheLordOfTime> how far back are you looking for logs for?
<TheLordOfTime> also http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/27/%23ubuntu-bugs.html
<TheLordOfTime> (today's logs thus far)
<TheLordOfTime> (note not realtime!)
<jarlath> TheLordOfTime: how apt is your name! :) Today is what I'm looking for, thank you.
<TheLordOfTime> there's been nothing since you asked your question :P
<jarlath> Yeah, oh well. At least I can rest in certainty :D
 * TheLordOfTime checks something
<bdmurray> jarlath: try ubuntu-bug storage
<bdmurray> as the 2nd user
<bdmurray> it'll walk you through some debuggery
<jarlath> Thanks bdmurray. I'm sure it's safer than it sounds!
<jarlath> Done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/1134828
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1134828 in udisks "Logged in users can't access removable storage if they are not the first user to have used the system for the current uptime." [Undecided,New]
<jarlath> Thank you.
<jarlath> Confirmation appreciated. I've outlined the steps to reproduce.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-28
<pietro98-albini> Hello
<pietro98-albini> You think it is invalid?
<pietro98-albini> bug 1135474
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1135474 in emacs23 (Ubuntu) "Enable global menu in Emacs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1135474
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-01
<lnx-e> hi every one
<ansgar> bdmurray: Hi. Could you renew my membership in bug-control? I still look after bugs of packages I maintain in Debian from time to time. (My Launchpad ID is aburch.)
<hggdh> ansgar: on it
<hggdh> ansgar: done, thank you
<ansgar> hggdh: Thanks.
<eugene_P> Hello everyone. Where should I report mistake found in one of Raring Cadence Week testcases?
<hggdh> eugene_P: the best place is at #ubuntu-quality, this is where the test people live
<eugene_P> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> yw
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I have noticed in the package ubiquity-frontend-gtk in the desktop file a line "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;UNITY;"
<melodie> I was remastering a Lubuntu installed and configured freshly, for a private use, with Ubuntu Builder
<melodie> this line in the desktop file prevented ubiquity launcher to be in the menus, of course, so I added "LXDE" in it.
<melodie> Now, what about doing precisely the contrary ? remove this line and use "NotShowIn=KDE;" instead ?
<mitya57> sounds reasonable
<melodie> is there someone here (you?) who could bring this idea to where it could be used ? :)
<mitya57> melodie: I think you should submit a patch/merge proposal and get it reviewed by Ubiquity developers
<melodie> I don't know how to do that
<melodie> and even when going to submit a bug report the first job each time is to find the wonderful page where to start...
<mitya57> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<melodie> I look, thank you
<melodie> I didn't need this page, but thanks anyway
<mitya57> maybe xnox knows what was the point of having OnlyShowIn there
<melodie> mitya57 it's ok, I'll try to submit it as a wish or such
<melodie> mitya57 would you have the knowledge to explain me exactly what a blueprint is ?
<xnox> mitya57: hello, what where who?
<mitya57> melodie: https://launchpad.net/+tour/feature-tracking
<xnox> melodie: yes NotShowIn=KDE makes sense.
<melodie> thank you xnox
<xnox> melodie: the usage of OnlyShowIn in ubiquity is very old, at the time there was no "NotShowIn".
<melodie> xnox I understand
<mitya57> xnox: hello btw :) and thanks
<melodie> I just have to find the page where to start a new bug report. I have saught for a similar one but didn't find any
<xnox> melodie: pushed a fix to lp:ubiquity will be part of the next release.
<xnox> thanks for pointing this out.
<mitya57> melodie: for future: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug
<melodie> xnox so I don't need to go to bug reports ? great, thank you !
<melodie> mitya57 yes, thank you, I'll keep the link
<xnox> melodie: ubuntu-bug $pkg-name from command line works as well.
<melodie> I don't use Ubuntu all the time
<melodie> I have done a link/desktop file to find it easily next time
<melodie> xnox which next release will it be ? ubiquity-frontend-gtk for all ubuntu versions or for the next Ubuntu stable release ?
<xnox> melodie: next upload into raring.
<xnox> melodie: this is not worth the hassle as an sru into precise.
<xnox> melodie: and quantal does not have point releases / updated images, so installer sru's there are pointless.
<xnox> melodie: one can easily override .desktop file following FreeDesktop spec guidelines, so locally in your build you can change it.
<melodie> yes sure, I just wanted to ask the question; thanks again
<hggdh> ah, perfect. Now I cannot login to Launchpad anymore :-(
<melodie> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-03
<phillw> Hi good people, can some one let me know how to change bug 1140990 from 'ubuntu' to ubiquity as per our rules at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1140990 in Ubuntu "installing 13.04 dayly build installer can not recognize ssd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140990
<cjohnston> phillw: is there a ">" to the left of the word Ubuntu under affects?
<Noskcaj> should we report this bug: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=178980 on launchpad?
<mainerror> Hello
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1142044
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1142044 in unity-greeter "Unable to log in because of "missing" unity-greeter" [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> Anything I could add or improve on that bug report?
<mainerror> Except of the title, I just don't know how to summarize it better than that right now.
<penguin42> hmm, I've seen people with that before
<penguin42> oh, no
<penguin42> it's a different one
<penguin42> mainerror: Are those log files from the current session where you did successfully log in? If so it might be best to include the .old log files from the same directory that I think would be from the previous session that failed
<mainerror> Nope, they are from the previous session where the failure appeared.
<mainerror> I just jumped to a TTY and copied them so I can upload them once I manage to log in.
<mainerror> The log seems pretty weird in my opinion.
<mainerror> First of all a normal boot to unity-greeter should take about 7 seconds not +200 seconds. :)
<penguin42> ah, didn't notice the time - hang on let me look again
<penguin42> mainerror: it almost looks like it's trying a few times
<mainerror> Indeed, quite strange given that it shouldn't try to perform an automatic login.
<mainerror> I mean it is set to manual login.
<penguin42> mainerror: Because say you look at the 7.88s message, then it looks like it's giving a prompt and then a few seconds later at 26s someone responds - that would be reasonable!
<mainerror> Oh, you reminded me I should upload the photo I've taken of the monitor.
<mainerror> Because I don't get any prompt at all. :(
<penguin42> mainerror: The other thing I don't understand from that is that it looks like it's tried to login a few times as 'mainerror' given up and logged in as guest
<mainerror> Yea which extremely weird. I don't quite understand why it tries that at all.
<penguin42> almost sounds like it's displaying somewhere else with someone trying to login :-)
<mainerror> o_O
<mainerror> Oh god I took the photos with a flash ... damn
<penguin42> haha, and now you have a brilliant picture of the flash
<mainerror> Smart ... very smart.
<mainerror> I always forget to turn that off :D
<mainerror> Back in a bit, I'm gonna reboot so I can trigger that again.
 * mainerror is back
<mainerror> penguin42, added a picture now.
<mainerror> Not very spectacular but strange.
<mainerror> I can move th cursor around as if I'd be on a normal interface.
<penguin42> mainerror: Well, that's more than the greeter missing - nothing is there
<mainerror> Yea.
<mainerror> 'cept the cursors. :D
<mainerror> I'm going to try something. I'll set my account to auto-login.
<penguin42> mainerror: I'd change the title - I don't think that's a greeter problem; although I may be wrong
<mainerror> Mhmm, any idea to what? I'm kinda lost.
<mainerror> ok, that didn't change anything.
<mainerror> penguin42, you know whats funny? After turning off the "fast BIOS" setting in the BIOS my login problem seems to be gone!
<penguin42> huh, erm wacky
<penguin42> mainerror: Never underestimate how broken a bios can be
<mainerror> I'm gonna attempt some more reboots just to make sure.
<mainerror> I was just lucky I guess ...
<mainerror> It took me 8 reboots to log in.
<mainerror> Noticed something else though.
<mainerror> The FN keys are all working on that black screen and the boot up drums sound was audible!
<mainerror> Never experienced anything like that before.
<mainerror> durr ...
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/969489
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 969489 in lightdm "lightdm tries (and fails) to start too early?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mainerror> penguin42, ^
<mainerror> ._.
<mainerror> It almost sounds like that.
<mainerror> That "system is running in low-graphics mode" window appeared once or twice. I totally forgot about that ...
<penguin42> mainerror: ah, worth adding that to your report
<penguin42> mainerror: Add a comment to your report saying it looks like the other one, and the other way around
<mainerror> I'm gonna read the entire bug report and maybe even mark it as a duplicate.
<mainerror> But yea.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, around/busy?
<melodie> hello
<TheLordOfTime> hi!
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: here (for a short time)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, incoming quick /query
<hggdh> shoot
<melodie> I would like to find a way to debug Midori package. Here is the problem : I have setup a ubuntu Precise starting from the mini iso (the 27 MB provided by Canonical) some time ago, with Openbox and Midori here does not work. I another box I did with "ubuntu-mini-remix" and Ubuntu builder it does work. I would like to find out which is the missing dependency
<melodie> how could I do that ?
<melodie> the error message is:
<melodie> "Cannot resolve proxy hostname()"
<mainerror> me again ...
<mainerror> So, I'm trying to run this command.
<mainerror> apport-cli -u 1142044 -p lightdm
<mainerror> to add additional information about lightdm to my bug report since I ran apport-bug against the wrong package the first time.
<mainerror> However, all I get back is
<mainerror> ERROR: The launchpadlib Python module is not installed. This functionality is not available.
<mainerror> It **is** installed though.
<mainerror> Any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> mainerror, try a reinstallation of it perhaps?
<mainerror> Nah, that's pretty much the only option I don't consider. For the moment I market my bug as a duplicate of the other one I linked.
<mainerror> I also switched to gdm for now.
<TheLordOfTime> i meant reinstall launchpadlib
<jbuncher> Just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and I can't get the "Set Up Mail...." entry in the messaging-menu to change to what it should be for thunderbird (thunderbird was already set up in 10.04).  I have tried reinstalling thunderbird and thunderbird-globalmenu, uninstalling evolution, logging in and out, and restarting with no luck.  Thoughts?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-25
<phillw> haha... daft question, but is there anywhere about from the firefox-ubuntu team?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-02
<brainwash> can anyone please mark bug 448151 as "won't fix" (according to the upstream report)?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 448151 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfce4-appfinder crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448151
<mitya57> brainwash: done
<brainwash> mitya57: thanks, but strangely it's still marked as "triaged" and not "won't fix"
<mitya57> brainwash: oops, now really done
<brainwash> mitya57: thank you :)
<brainwash> bug 1228632
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1228632 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228632
<brainwash> comment 2 states "This particular crash has already been reported and is a duplicate of bug #1205307, so is being marked as such."
<brainwash> but the mentioned report is not accessible
<penguin42> that is odd
<penguin42> ah
<brainwash> does that mean, that it is marked as private?
<penguin42> the other bug is marked private for some reason
<brainwash> strange, the new one got changed to public
<penguin42> what's odd is it says it's being marked duped but didn't
<brainwash> I'm trying to clean up some reports and this made me wonder
<brainwash> so the initial report is marked as private and might contain more debug information (trace logs)?
<penguin42> brainwash: I've made 1205307 public - nothing sensitive I could see in the logs
<brainwash> penguin42: thanks
<ali1234> huh, now my bug is wrapped up in it?
<ali1234> that's fixed by the way
<ali1234> hmm yeah it does look like the same crash in garcon
<brainwash> :D
<brainwash> how can I close bug reports which target old ubuntu releases? mark them as "fix released", because the issue seems to be fixed in new/supported ubuntu versions (no actual changelog reference)? or "incomplete" or even "invalid"?
<brainwash> example -> bug 779671
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 779671 in xfce4-places-plugin (Ubuntu) "places popup menu displayed at wrong location" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779671
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-23
<Akusari> hello :-)
<Akusari> i'm asking to nominate this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/rpm/+bug/1069350 for trusty 14.04. It's affected as well! I'm asking for an SRU
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069350 in dkms (Ubuntu) "suspicious /.rpmdb root directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Akusari> i wrote the last comment on lp
<teward> t
<teward> oops
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-24
<dansta> hello, i filed this a couple of days ago -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1424620
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424620 in Ubuntu "Lenovo X250 Thinkpad has incorrect keymapping in 14.10" [Undecided,New]
<dansta> but i have no idea what package it is supposed to be. there's an automated question that suggests i specify one
<dansta> do any of you guys have an idea what i'm supposed to tie it to?
<tohoyn> I need to make an upstream kernel bug but it seems that "ubuntu-bug linux" does not work for upstream kernels
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-25
<teward> am i right in that `ubuntu-bug` will only work for Ubuntu versions, and not, say, upstream kernels?
<wxl> upstream meaning mainline, teward, or self compiled?
<teward> wxl: either or, not sure what tohoyn's issues were
<wxl> teward: if it's compiled yourself, yeah, no.
<teward> (in my case, i know it's custom self compiled in a VM so that's a no-brainer, and self-compiled is a 'yeah no' too)
<wxl> for mainline it should be no
<wxl> since it's a ppa
<wxl> but, lemme looksie here
<teward> right
<teward> so that's what tohoyn was running into - [2015-02-24 11:58:49] <tohoyn> I need to make an upstream kernel bug but it seems that "ubuntu-bug linux" does not work for upstream kernels
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Bugs#Reporting_Bugs_Upstream
 * wxl *ahem*
<wxl> :)
<wxl> aw heck i guess i should go to work
<hggdh> teward: yes, ubuntu-bug will only work with official packages
<teward> that's what I thought :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-26
<phillw> bdmurray: do you have a spare minute? it is re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1425681
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425681 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "grub2 does not install on encrypted lvm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> sure
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-27
<nonix4> Should unicode bugs in progs depending on python2.7 be given some specific tag? If familiar with such, please have a look at Bug #1426087
<ubot5> bug 1426087 in python-swiftclient (Ubuntu) ""swift stat container åbject" fails when object exists and has non-ascii in name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426087
<Rosco2> Can someone from control look at #1426144?
<Rosco2> Bug 1426144 - I think it is important to get into vivid before release
<ubot5> bug 1426144 in gramps (Ubuntu) "Python 3 database upgrade renders gramps unusable for languages other than English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426144
<teward> Rosco2: FYI: it's not up to Bug Control what gets into Vivid - that's up to the Release team now that feature freeze is in, I believe.
<teward> Rosco2: also, FYI, you can direct those kinds of questions to -devel or -motu next time (since the package is in Universe).  right now, slangasek is looking at it, since it's just a sync, but next time you can direct that to -devel or -motu
<teward> (where #ubuntu is the prefix to those two - so #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu)
<Rosco2> teward: thanx - I can see it is taken are of now
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-01
<Rosco2> Bug 364238 Bug 568239 Bug 778208 Bug 812279 Bug 830831
<ubot5> bug 364238 in Ubuntu "If initially turned off, blueman-applet doesn't turn back on properly and doesn't connect to Headset service after X restart." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364238
<ubot5> bug 568239 in Furius ISO Mount "Table 'Mounted images' is not scrollable: problems when path is long" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568239
<ubot5> bug 778208 in Ubuntu "Fetch news from Readers Digest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778208
<ubot5> bug 812279 in Ubuntu "twistd scripts don't work when installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812279
<ubot5> bug 830831 in SchoolTool "Asian characters don't render in PDF reports" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830831
<Rosco2> These all have Ubuntu tasks that could be deleted
<teward> Rosco2: justification?
<Rosco2> They all have other tasks that have a resolution
<Rosco2> I think a relevant project was added
<Rosco2> instead of changing Ubuntu to the other project
<Rosco2> They come up in list of bugs with unassigned packages
<Rosco2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=none&field.has_no_package=on
<teward> okay, well, i have a question then - if this bug i'm linking were assigned to just Ubuntu and no package, but then was assigned to just the NGINX project, what would you do?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1403283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403283 in Nginx "[Security] BREACH vulnerability is not mitigated in default configuration" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> now, note, I already know the answer
<teward> considering it's my bug and I'm kinda the unofficial nginx triager
<teward> but just consider, if that bug were filed against just the Ubuntu project and no package
<teward> and had the NGINX project assigned
<teward> would you remove the Ubuntu task?
<teward> (if you could)
<penguin42> teward: 1) Leave security bugs to the security teams
<teward> penguin42: i know that
<teward> penguin42: i'm not asking that
<teward> penguin42: i think this needs to be defined in policy regardless:
<teward> does the Ubuntu bug task ever get removed?
<teward> or does it only get Invalid if the package is not in Ubuntu
<teward> s/package/program/
<penguin42> teward: Why shouldn't it be an ubuntu task?
<teward> penguin42: ask Rosco2 and look at their list of bugs they posted
<teward> penguin42: they posted 5 (old) bugs.
<teward> penguin42: they say "remove the Ubuntu tasks" by saying: [2015-03-01 12:07:34] <Rosco2> These all have Ubuntu tasks that could be deleted
<teward> penguin42: my question was "waht's the justification"
<penguin42> teward: Sorry yes, I agree
<teward> penguin42: as an example, we would not remove the Ubuntu task for a security bug or otherwise just because it has 'upstream project assigned and resolution'
<Rosco2> teward: Your nginx bug looks fine to me
<teward> penguin42: i already know that bug's a security bug and under the sec team purview... actually it's under my radar
<teward> penguin42: but the point was a hypothetical question for Rosco2
<penguin42> Rosco2: It all looks perfectly reasonable; it's a bug that needs fixing in the upstream package and when they do it needs fixing in Ubuntu - so it should  have both tasks
<Rosco2> okay - we should assign the task to the Ubuntu package rather than delete?
<teward> Rosco2: no, we should find the corresponding package and assign it to that
<teward> rather than remove the Ubuntu task overall
<Rosco2> thanks - that what I meant
<teward> Rosco2: if the package doesn't exist in Ubuntu that's one thing, but if it does (and I know for a fact blueman does), that's different
<Rosco2> I will try on the 5 bugs and see how they look
<penguin42> they're also old bugs, so the question having found the right ubuntu package would be to ask the reporter to check if it's still there; or if you fancy chase down the upstream package version that got the fix to see if it's in
<Rosco2> Thanks guys - understood
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-29
<madjoe> Hi, could you help me to report a bug - what package is responsible for login screen after you suspend vanilla Ubuntu 15.10? Is it unity-greeter?
<madjoe> Or is it lightdm?
<yuehan> hi
<yuehan> Can this Bug #1548088 be set to Confirm and forwarded Upstream ?
<ubot5> bug 1548088 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "ch374 usb driver not included in kernel 4.2-0-27-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548088
<yuehan> I believe it needs to be also set to Wishlist
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-01
<teward> can someone with god powers above that of basic bugcontrol approve the Precise nomination for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1352617 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352617 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5-fpm UNIX sockets in Precise do not listen as www-data:www-data by default, and causes 502s with webservers trying to use socket" [Undecided,New]
<teward> going on over a year and a half now, would love having that nomination ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-02
<hggdh> teward: targeted to precise-udates
<hggdh> updates*
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-04
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone do me a favour and add trusty as a target on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1553158 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553158 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Add cloud-init data source for BigStep" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Odd_Bloke: done
<Odd_Bloke> rbasak: Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-05
 * tekkie waves
<tekkie> Greets from South Korea. I have an issue with PolicyKit (lightdm) and hoping someone can assist
<tekkie> Strange because yesterday evening everything was working just fine. Got on the PC this morning and shutdown doesn't work, and authentication errors everywhere.
<fidergo_stephane> Hello. Asking for a clarification. Christopher Penalver asked me to set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1307176 to status Invalid. I think that "Invalid" doesn't fit but "Won't Fix" fits. I repeat: I'm asking for clarification.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1307176 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Resolution limited to 1024x768" [Low,Invalid]
<fidergo_stephane> Hmmm. I see FAQ at bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<fidergo_stephane> "What is the appropriate status if the original reporter later says the issue no longer exists but the related changelog does not note a fix?
<fidergo_stephane>     See the first point under "Invalid", the report does not have sufficient information."
<fidergo_stephane> I guess the rationale is there.
<fidergo_stephane> Well, have answered my own question, so done.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-27
<Vej> Hello!
<Vej>  I have a question regarding th nomination for series feature of Launchpad. I was told by a member of Bug Control, that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1657092 would be a candidate for this. But there is no "Nominate for series" available for me. When does this show up?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657092 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "deja-dup refers to "Files" instead of "Caja"" [Undecided,In progress]
<hggdh_> Vej: I can nominate it for you. Which version of Ubuntu/Mate do you want to target
<Vej>  hggdh: Thanks. At least xenial, but its so simple, that it would not hurt to do yakkety and zesty as well.
<Vej> hggdh: I will try to prepare an SRU for that.
<hggdh> Vej: zesty is required, A Patch *must* be first applied (if applicable) on the current dev release
<Vej> hggdh: Could zesty not simply use the upstream version?
<Vej> hggdh: Ah, no feature freze.
<hggdh> Vej: if upstream already has the patch, *and* we sync-ed with it, we are cool. But the text says the patch has been applied (to head)
<hggdh> Vej: so we must be sure that either zesty has it, or if it will get it soon, or whatever
<hggdh> Vej: targets opened for xenial, yakkety, and zesty
<Vej> hggdh: Thanks. I will check the documentation about the SRU process again.
<hggdh> Vej: I am considering approving you now for bug control
<Vej> hggdh: Thanks. Did you found any other mistakes in the bugs despite the ones Alberto wrote about?
<hggdh> no :-)
<hggdh> Vej: welcome to BugControl
<Vej> hggdh: Thank you very much!
<hggdh> Vej: thatnk *you* for helping
 * hggdh goes out for food
<msantosn> hey guys, I am want to fill a bug report through Launchpad but I have tried for the last 10-15 minutes and I get a timeout error
<msantosn> Error ID: OOPS-c57c57b192537e1068301a86f441da92
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-28
<K_Alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1667594
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667594 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "Calendar gets Segmentation fault on weekview (3.23.x, Zesty)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<K_Alam> Please change the importance of above bug. Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-03
<psusi> are there any release managers for lubuntu and ubuntustudio around?  Their cd images aren't being built right ( missing pool; see #1633913 )
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-05
<apt-ghetto> Can someone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1669972
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1669972 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installing lubuntu 16.10 onto a HTPC build. Installer crashed during install." [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-27
<tsimonq2> I wonder if this channel is still alive :)
<tsimonq2> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/bold-bug-triaging/4334
<tsimonq2> That thread is worth some attention.
<tsimonq2> rbasak, bdmurray ^^^^
<bdmurray> I think what really should happen is somebody should email dino99 and engage in a conversation with them about why they think this is the correct approach. (Perhaps our docs need fixing.) Of course they should also ask them to be more cautious and modify their behavior.
<rbasak> bdmurray: who should make contact? Also this person doesn't seem to have a public email address listed on Launchpad.
<bdmurray> rbasak: there is a contact this user link on their page though right?
<bdmurray> I don't really have time at the moment to engage in a conversation, I think anybody could do it though.
<rbasak> bdmurray: ah, I didn't see that. Thanks.
 * tsimonq2 doesn't have the time at the moment to do that either (that's why I raised it here)
<tsimonq2> This caught my eye... heh
<tsimonq2> bug 1752142
<ubot5`> bug 1752142 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-networkd supports neither MAC address DHCP nor SendHostname - DO NOT RELEASE BIONIC WITHOUT CHANGING BACK TO dhclient PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE (or else configure netplan to use these options properly)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752142
<rbasak> That should presumably go against netplan?
<rbasak> (edited)
<cyphermox> rbasak: SendHostname is default, the issue is non-compliant DHCP servers, for which we have bug 1738998
<ubot5`> bug 1738998 in netplan "netplan does not allow dhcp client identifier type to be specified" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738998
<rbasak> cyphermox: thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-28
<tsimonq2> What's the correct procedure for dealing with a bug like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/1752244
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1752244 in kernel-package (Ubuntu) "failed-tripleo-ci-centos-7-scenario002-multinode-oooq-container" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-02
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<alexarnaud> This bug has been fixed upstream since one year, what is the process to mark it as resolved ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1618642
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1618642 in ubuntu-mate "Desktop launchers invisible to Orca" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> tsimonq2, rbasak: I did email dino99
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Thank you.
<wxl> bdmurray: on the hub, it was suggested to bring this to the council. is our involvement still necessary?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let's see if they continue.
<bdmurray> I said they could contact bme but haven't heard anything...
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-02-27
<dabrain34[m]> hello
<dabrain34[m]> I'm having two bugs: First when I install a deb such as VLC and then install it with flatpak to get the latest version, I'm getting the two references when pressing options key in gnome shell without knowing which one is which :)
<dabrain34[m]> i'm wondering where i should report this
<dabrain34[m]> the second one is staying for a long time without any answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/1178189/mouse-hover-acts-as-click-in-qt-application-in-ubuntu-18-04
<dabrain34[m]> any idea where I should report this one ?
<bailtree> hello, I'm a new member of the bug squad, thanks for accepting me! I'm reading through the wiki to try and educate myself more about the role, as I haven't much experience with bug reports.
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-02-28
<bailtree> I've worked on a bug, does anyone want to check that I've done what i'm supposed to have done?
<bailtree> could this bug be triaged? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1865063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865063 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd package hangs on deb postinst" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bailtree> nevermind, I realise its too early for that
